# What gave your day a "bump" today?



## Susan in VA

During dinner, some families have everyone tell about one good thing that happened to them that day. 

As a giant Kindlefamily, we may not share dinner, but we can share good news!

Even the little things count.  For instance...

For the first time in five years, it's June and I don't have a wasp nest anywhere on my deck.

My daughter, who just learned to swim very late last summer, went swimming today for the first time this season and still remembers how!

And I bought the first cherries of the season and they're yummy.


----------



## mlewis78

My good thing today was the beautiful weather.  It's June 1st in NYC and not hot and humid!


----------



## Forster

My in-laws went home today after two weeks of visiting.


----------



## VictoriaP

Mmm....cherries.  I need to go shopping.

It's day 13 since it last rained, and there's no rain in the forecast for the next week.  If you've ever been through a Seattle "summer", you'll know how astounding this is--summer doesn't start here until after July 4th most years.  Guess it's time to clean up the patio furniture & it's probably safe to pick up annuals for the garden pots.  Heck, it might even be a good year for growing tomatoes!

Of course, if you've ever been through a Seattle summer, you'll also know we've hit the point where we're starting to complain about the heat.  LOL  Central air conditioning isn't all that common in this part of the world.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Forster said:


> My in-laws went home today after two weeks of visiting.


LOL! I know that feeling. My mom left last week after a 2 week visit....But, it's a short lived happiness because my dad will be here on Friday for 2 weeks <sigh> They're not divorced, they just don't let anyone else watch the dogs so one of them always stays home with them.

My good thing (s): I found a Robin's egg in a nest in our tree and we discovered several raspberry bushes at the park next to my house.


----------



## Forster

And oh, I got to play with a chainsaw.


----------



## koolmnbv

-


----------



## Susan in VA

Forster said:


> And oh, I got to play with a chainsaw.


Yikes! Looks like a lot of innocent trees met their demise... or are those just branches from one big tree?


----------



## JetJammer

I had friends come over and fix me dinner!  I injured my knee and have been stuck moping around the house for a few days.  This afternoon a couple of friends showed up with all the ingredients to make a wonderful lamb stew!  They cooked in my kitchen, fed us, then cleaned up the mess.  We had a few hours to chat - what a wonderful surprise.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I had a proctology examination. Talk about bumps.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Forster

Susan in VA said:


> Yikes! Looks like a lot of innocent trees met their demise... or are those just branches from one big tree?


No I had to take out 3 of the smaller pines growing right up next to our house. They were getting too overgrown and worse they all were showing signs of scale infection which was killing them and I really didn't want it spreading to my bigger pine trees.


----------



## NogDog

The "Dark Burlwood" DecalGirl skin for my K2 shipped today.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

> What gave your day a "bump" today?


People here being so dang nice. 

That, and finally getting around to painting the deck. Serious toil, but well worth it.

CK


----------



## Sailor

Since I received this in my PM from another board I am on, Military, Police and Firefighters, I thought this was a very nice PM sent to me just now. I hardly even know him and he sent this. Since you don't know this man I will share it...

Well I'm off to bed. If anyone seriously offends you while I am not here for you, then you let me know. I'll take care of them one way or another.....but, it WILL get taken care of. Consider me your caretaker if you would. I have yer back....

How nice to have a man caretaking and watching my back for me, this is what friends are made of. I have met so many of the nicest guys these past 2 months, they are all so sweet. You would think these kinds of guys are really tough and unfeeling, but they have a big heart when you get to know them, and when they get to know you.

I truly thank each one for their unfailing service to our country and their community...they are all Heroes!

Sailor - I am now so Bumped!!!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Susan in VA said:


> During dinner, some families have everyone tell about one good thing that happened to them that day.
> 
> As a giant Kindlefamily, we may not share dinner, but we can share good news!
> 
> Even the little things count. For instance...
> 
> For the first time in five years, it's June and I don't have a wasp nest anywhere on my deck.
> 
> My daughter, who just learned to swim very late last summer, went swimming today for the first time this season and still remembers how!
> 
> And I bought the first cherries of the season and they're yummy.


Yesterday, I came home from a long day at work and discovered that a story of mine had been published and with it came a Paypal payment. I submitted that story well over a year ago and had forgotten about it. Today, I put on my sun dress for the first time since last September. The weather's been unusually warm and sunny for us here in Canada's west coast. Both bumps make me happy.


----------



## Thumper

Got a surprise check in the mail, a $450 property tax refund. While I can think of several fun things to do with it, I think it'll go into savings until we're sure it wasn't a mistake...


----------



## koolmnbv

My mom and I spent the day together and went to lunch. It was lovely. I'm 29 weeks pregnant so just visiting and doing lunch is so relaxing.


----------



## Susan in VA

Thumper said:


> Got a surprise check in the mail, a $450 property tax refund.


Doesn't that just have "DX" written all over it?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I woke up above ground today. What a bump that it.


----------



## Anju 

edwpat said:


> I woke up above ground today. What a bump that it.


That gives me a bump too, a day without Ed is a day without fun!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Anju No. 469 said:


> That gives me a bump too, a day without Ed is a day without fun!


(Blushing)

Ed


----------



## meljackson

My kids are at school and I have nothing to do all day but read! If I ignore the laundry and step around the toys anyway.

Melissa


----------



## Thumper

Susan in VA said:


> Doesn't that just have "DX" written all over it?


Very tempting...but I think if I get one I'll try to buy it for business purposes so it's at least partially tax deductible. And I'm really trying to justify it for business 



edwpat said:


> I woke up above ground today.


That's always a good thing...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Actually, my father pointed out to me this morning, that if I was underground, it would better not to wake up.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

> What gave your day a "bump" today?


A kind email from someone I hadn't heard from in many years. Really an out-of-the-blue surprise.

CK


----------



## cheerio

Rain freed up my day today


----------



## Neekeebee

Fresh-baked brownies and popcorn for dinner.

N


----------



## libros_lego

My sister bought me some In N Out.


----------



## 1131

Forster said:


> And oh, I got to play with a chainsaw.


At least you showed restraint and waited until the in-laws left before you played with the chainsaw


----------



## Sailor

What bumped my day was a lot of kind emails shared back and forth between my Marine and I. He can really make my day.

I also hit over 1000 posts on a Military/Police site I am on. They celebrated by giving me my own title and I will be getting an emoticon just for me with my name.

Did I mention my Marine? Ha! 

Have a wonderful Wednesday, may your days always be bump worthy, 

Sailor


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Yesterday, I came home from a long day at work and discovered that a story of mine had been published and with it came a Paypal payment. I submitted that story well over a year ago and had forgotten about it.


Debra--congratulations on the story published and on 100 posts and Madeleine L'Engle status!!!

Betsy


----------



## patrisha w.

Yesterday I bought a lot of impatiens and when I bought them home, I pulled up behind my partner's car prepared to make many trips to get them up on the deck. Now, to get the full point of this, you have to know that I walk with a cane. In order to carry these big flats, I had to walk without the cane since two hands were needed. And when I walk without the cane, I lurch and unless I am super careful, I have back pain.

I got out of the car and there was my partner's walker. It is the kind with wheels and a seat. And there was a note attached to it. "Load flowers here!" 

He is always doing small things like this to help me. When I chipped a bone in my right wrist and wore a cast that immobilized my right hand, without saying a word to me he cut in half all the bagels in a six pack. I was thrilled because I had spent some considerable time in bed the first morning with a cast wondering how I would cut the bagel for toasting and had sadly concluded that I would be bagel-less for a week or so!

patrisha


----------



## drenee

Patrisha, it's the little things that make all the difference, don't you agree?  My boyfriend often does the smallest things that make him so endearing.  
Have fun planting your flowers.
deb


----------



## Anju 

wonderful bumps!  So far none for me, except I am above ground like Ed was yesterday, but sure something soon will be here.

Wonderful information Sailor!!!  Nice pic of your Marine, I have a soft spot for Marines, my brother is/was (once a marine always?) and are congratulations in order? or best wishes? or whatever,  in order to you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great "bump," Patrisha!

My bump so far today has been seeing an adult and young downy woodpecker at my feeder.  The adult is teaching the youngster how to use the feeder!  Too cool.  Yesterday it was finding a beautiful little nest in my geranium....wonder what kind of bird it was?

Betsy


----------



## Dori

My Keurig K-cups are on the Fed X truck for delivery today.  Can't wait to try that Perfect Peach.

This is LUKE day.  Any day that I have the joy of my 9 yr old great nephew visiting is indeed special.


----------



## Reyn

My 3 year old has constantly reminded me today, "Mom, I Wuvs shoo!"   (In case you don't speak kid that means Mom, I love you! )


----------



## Sanveann

Both of the kids took super long naps today ... simultaneously! And the 2-year-old hasn't thrown a SINGLE tantrum!


----------



## Jeff

A butterfly landed between my one-year-old great-grandson's knees while he was playing in the grass. The baby saw it, but he was unsure what it was and just stared. My wife ran in to get a camera and when she came out the butterfly took flight and landed on her finger. We didn't get a picture but it gave me a bump.


----------



## patrisha w.

drenee said:


> Patrisha, it's the little things that make all the difference, don't you agree? My boyfriend often does the smallest things that make him so endearing.
> Have fun planting your flowers.
> deb


And today I DID have fun planting them. I have four balcony boxes and three little pots all done. Only the hanging baskets to do...

patrisha


----------



## MeganW

I had a mani/pedi today, we're going to sushi tonight for my fiance's birthday (and his twin sister's!), and we're getting married in 3 days!!!  And I'm thisclose to buying myself a new pair of Bose headphones for the honeymoon.


----------



## Cowgirl

I just got back from seeing the Disney/Pixar Movie "UP".  It was sooooo good!


----------



## drenee

MeganW said:


> I had a mani/pedi today, we're going to sushi tonight for my fiance's birthday (and his twin sister's!), and we're getting married in 3 days!!! And I'm thisclose to buying myself a new pair of Bose headphones for the honeymoon.


Congratulations. How exciting for you. 
If you decide to get the Bose headphones, do it as soon as you can and try them out before you leave. I bought a set of the in-ears a few weeks ago. I had contemplated them for about two years. Once I got them out and tried them I did not like them. I know, go figure, not liking something Bose. They would not stay in my ears. They kept falling out. I ended up returning them. I'm thinking of trying the Shure headphones.
deb


----------



## Sailor

Anju No. 469 said:


> Wonderful information Sailor!!! Nice pic of your Marine, I have a soft spot for Marines, my brother is/was (once a marine always?) and are congratulations in order? or best wishes? or whatever, in order to you!


HE would LoVe it if congratulations and best wishes were in order and would jump in with both feet in a second. He is a good man. I am hesitent, I have to be!

Thank your brother for his service for me, it is men like him that keeps us free! Semper Fi!

Sailor


----------



## koolmnbv

My bump for today was an old friend called me today.  JUST BECAUSE SHE CARED! 

She is also my hairstylist, she owns her own salon. I haven't seen her in a while and she called just to see how I was. She said, "you don't only have to stop in if you want your hair done, I love you and I'd love to just see your big fat belly" (im 29 weeks pregnant). She was originally from Spain so when she says this with her accent (that I LOVE) it just made me laugh. 

I promptly called her back and apologized because it had been way to long since I called her and that was entirely my fault! I asked her when she has a slump at work that needed filled. So now I am going to take her to lunch tomorrow and then go back to her salon and get the full works done (I need it!!) and we will get more visiting time that way I also filled an empty time slot for her. 

She's so funny and I love her! I'm glad she called and I wished I would have called her sooner.


----------



## Cowgirl

Jenni said:


> My sister bought me some In N Out.


That one made me happy last week...love In N Out!


----------



## Thumper

I had a nice bump before I even crawled out of bed this morning. Apparently the Spouse Thingy fed the cats before he went to bed at 4am, so that they wouldn't wake me up at the


Spoiler



buttcrack


 of dawn. Granted, I still had Max trying to shove his nose up mine, but at least he was quiet and gentle about it.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I had a huge "bump" yesterday and didn't have time to share it then so here goes now:  I bought a 2008 Kia Optima on Sunday and it was delivered to me yesterday.  "Happy Dance, Happy Dance"

I love it!!!  It's Candy Apple Red and drives like a dream.  I know it's not some peoples dream car and quite frankly it wasn't mine either but after test driving it and having my best friends check it out with me, I got a great deal on it and the Dealer even have some paint chipping issues repaired.  So right now it is my "Dream Car".  It's beeaauutiful!!


----------



## drenee

Congratulations B-Kay.  New cars are always fun.
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My apartment management group unstopped my kitchen sink.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I had a huge "bump" yesterday and didn't have time to share it then so here goes now: I bought a 2008 Kia Optima on Sunday and it was delivered to me yesterday. "Happy Dance, Happy Dance"
> 
> I love it!!! It's Candy Apple Red and drives like a dream. I know it's not some peoples dream car and quite frankly it wasn't mine either but after test driving it and having my best friends check it out with me, I got a great deal on it and the Dealer even have some paint chipping issues repaired. So right now it is my "Dream Car". It's beeaauutiful!!


So are you gonna name it?


----------



## Dori

My morning bump began with a cuppa Perfect Peach coffee from my Keurig.  Luke arrived at 8 and we have been playing legos most of the day.  Ate out at my favorite restaurant.  

New cars and calls from old friends are indeed great happenings.


----------



## rla1996

My "bump" yesterday was riding in B-Kay's new car with her.  It was very much fun, and great for a few laughs too as she learned where all the button and levers were.


----------



## Aravis60

Today was the last day of school, so my "bump" was all of the cute cards and letters that I received from my kids thanking me for being their teacher.


----------



## Tippy

I took off early from work and had a massage and pedicure.  Was going to get a manicure, but was to limp to do anything except come home.


----------



## mlewis78

Thumper said:


> I had a nice bump before I even crawled out of bed this morning. Apparently the Spouse Thingy fed the cats before he went to bed at 4am, so that they wouldn't wake me up at the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> buttcrack
> 
> 
> of dawn. Granted, I still had Max trying to shove his nose up mine, but at least he was quiet and gentle about it.


LOL. I feed my one cat before I go to bed early AM and expects to be fed 4 hours later. If I do get up and feed her, she wants to be fed again when I'm really up. I just give her a little at a time, but this is ridiculous.

One of my bumps today was receiving Oberon green dragon-fly pond K1 cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> A butterfly landed between my one-year-old great-grandson's knees while he was playing in the grass. The baby saw it, but he was unsure what it was and just stared. My wife ran in to get a camera and when she came out the butterfly took flight and landed on her finger. We didn't get a picture but it gave me a bump.


Jeff, your story gave me a bump! Lovely!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

I just feel down my stairs.  How's that for a bump?  Not as pleasant as all of your "bumps".  My arm is bleeding a bit.  My knee has a pretty good size bump on it.  My ankle is asking me to please not step down on it.  My shoulder is screaming, you idiot, why didn't you watch where you were walking.  The good part is it was not my steps to my basement.  I'm pretty sure I would be at the ER and not posting on here about it.

OT: I picked up three free lance jobs today.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thumper said:


> I had a nice bump before I even crawled out of bed this morning. Apparently the Spouse Thingy ....


Thumper, when I read the first 18 words of your "bump", I thought for a minute there we were gonna get too much information.  Whew!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> I just feel down my stairs. How's that for a bump? Not as pleasant as all of your "bumps". My arm is bleeding a bit. My knee has a pretty good size bump on it. My ankle is asking me to please not step down on it. My shoulder is screaming, you idiot, why didn't you watch where you were walking. The good part is it was not my steps to my basement. I'm pretty sure I would be at the ER and not posting on here about it.
> 
> OT: I picked up three free lance jobs today.
> deb


Deb!!!! Glad you're okay (mostly)!

Do you have good mobility in your shoulder?

RICE
rest, ice, compression, elevation (nurse type people on board--is that still the recommendation?)

Yay for the job.


----------



## drenee

I did elevate it.  Because I couldn't get off the floor for several minutes.  LOL.
I am going to go to bed in just a few minutes because I have to be up at 4.  That's the rest.
I'm going to have an ice cream sandwich.  Could that be the ice?  JK.
All kidding aside, thank you for the advice.  I have a couple of ice bags in the freezer.  I will take those to bed with me.

I have stopped free lancing so much lately because I don't really need to.  But it's always nice to pick up a free lance job.  They pay really really well.
deb


----------



## Karen

My first born graduated from high school today.  17 1/2 years went by too quickly!


----------



## drenee

Ahhh, Karen.  I remember when my son graduated.  So bitter sweet.
deb


----------



## Thumper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thumper, when I read the first 18 words of your "bump", I thought for a minute there we were gonna get too much information.  Whew!
> 
> Betsy





Spoiler



If I'd had that kind of bump this morning, I think I would have covered it in thick, black, spoiler goodness...


----------



## Karen

I will have him at home for 1 more year.  He's going to the community college up the street for a year, then transferring to the Univ. of Maryland as a Junior.


----------



## drenee

I think community college is awesome.  It helps them wet their feet before they away from home.  NC has some really good community colleges.  I wish we had been there when my kids were ready for college.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congrats to the high school graduates!!



Karen said:


> I will have him at home for 1 more year. He's going to the community college up the street for a year, then transferring to the Univ. of Maryland as a Junior.


My husband went to what was then called junior college, and our granddaughter who just graduated will be going to community college. As Deb says, it lets them get started and get used to how different college is from high school without the additional change of moving away from home!

Fear the Turtle!!! (Univ of MD graduate here...)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> I did elevate it. Because I couldn't get off the floor for several minutes. LOL.
> I am going to go to bed in just a few minutes because I have to be up at 4. That's the rest.
> I'm going to have an ice cream sandwich. Could that be the ice? JK.
> All kidding aside, thank you for the advice. I have a couple of ice bags in the freezer. I will take those to bed with me.
> 
> I have stopped free lancing so much lately because I don't really need to. But it's always nice to pick up a free lance job. They pay really really well.
> deb


An anti-inflammatory like aspirin or ibuprofen is good too.  (I'm not a doctor but I play a knee surgery patient on TV.) Ice cream sandwich is always good for what ails you.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Betsy, that's the first thing I did was take ibuprofen.  You're not a doctor, but you stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night?  LOL
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> I just feel down my stairs. How's that for a bump? Not as pleasant as all of your "bumps". My arm is bleeding a bit. My knee has a pretty good size bump on it. My ankle is asking me to please not step down on it. My shoulder is screaming, you idiot, why didn't you watch where you were walking. The good part is it was not my steps to my basement. I'm pretty sure I would be at the ER and not posting on here about it.
> 
> OT: I picked up three free lance jobs today.
> deb


I count three needed ice packs. Plus, of course, the ice cream sandwich. Hope it feels better by morning!


----------



## Cowgirl

They opened a Teavana in my Mall.


----------



## Kathy

I had the most embarrassing bump of all. Night before last I got up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom. I didn't turn the light on as usual and half asleep went to sit down and was in the wrong place. Here I am with my pants down sitting half on the floor and half on the little trash can next to the potty. After I completely fell off of that I hit the marble vanity top with my head. All I'm thinking is please don't have anything broken, I would have died if 911 had to come and get me off the bathroom floor with my pants around my knees. I have the most glorious black and blue behind, a knot on my head and scrapes everywhere else. Not my most shining moment.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, my, Kathy!!  Ibuprofen for you, too!

RICE.
Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation.

(How does one elevate their backside?)

My husband fell down night before last getting up out of a rocking chair.  (He'd kill me if I knew I was posting this on the Internet, LOL!)

Hurt his foot and his already sore shoulder.  There must be something going around.

Everyone take care!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, my, Kathy!! Ibuprofen for you, too!
> 
> RICE.
> Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation.
> 
> (How does one elevate their backside?)
> 
> My husband fell down night before last getting up out of a rocking chair. (He'd kill me if I knew I was posting this on the Internet, LOL!)
> 
> Hurt his foot and his already sore shoulder. There must be something going around.
> 
> Everyone take care!!!!
> 
> Betsy


It was a little hard to put a ice pack on it at work. Just kidding. LOL I have just been told by my Dr. that I cannot take Ibuprofen. I'm having some problems with my kidneys. Will have more test run after vacation.


----------



## Susan in VA

Kathy said:


> I had the most embarrassing bump of all. Night before last I got up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom. I didn't turn the light on as usual and half asleep went to sit down and was in the wrong place. Here I am with my pants down sitting half on the floor and half on the little trash can next to the potty. After I completely fell off of that I hit the marble vanity top with my head. All I'm thinking is please don't have anything broken, I would have died if 911 had to come and get me off the bathroom floor with my pants around my knees. I have the most glorious black and blue behind, a knot on my head and scrapes everywhere else. Not my most shining moment.


Trying to look on the bright side.... just as well you fell off the little trash can, else you might have


Spoiler



peed in it


.

Hope you're feeling better soon!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation.
> 
> (How does one elevate their backside?)


I didn't really want that mental image....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kathy said:


> It was a little hard to put a ice pack on it at work. Just kidding. LOL I have just been told by my Dr. that I cannot take Ibuprofen. I'm having some problems with my kidneys. Will have more test run after vacation.


No, if you're having kidney problems, no ibuprofen for you! Can you take aspirin?

Sit on the ice pack!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Yes, aspirin is ok. It really isn't hurting that much, but it is a lovely shade of blue.


----------



## Kathy

Susan in VA said:


> Trying to look on the bright side.... just as well you fell off the little trash can, else you might have
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> peed in it
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon!!


The worst was when my husband called from outside the door "Are you OK?, Do I need to come help you?". No way was I going to let him come in and see me sprawled out on the floor. I'm blaming the whole thing on medicine. I've had a bad case of bronchitis this last week and they gave me a cough syrup with codeine in it. I was have awake and woozy from the medicine. Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

As an addedum to my bump, a fixed stopped up sink - you should know that when the sink filled up last night, I tried a plunger and made a watery mess. (Not clear water either. Spaghetti sauce). So I entered a mainenance call on line and went to my writing. I cleaned up the water splashes with a magic towel called a SHAM WOW. When finished, I draped the SHAM-WOW over the edge of the sink. 3 hours later I went into the kitchen and the floor was flooded (not clear water - spaghetti sauce). It seems that the level arose a bit, and the SHAM WOW sucked it up and dumped it onto the floor. So I had some clean-up and wound up baling spaghetti sauce water from the sink to the toilet. (Could have used a bucket brigade). So when I say the fix is a bump, I mean it.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Kathy

Yuck Ed. I think I'll take my fall over that any day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ugh.  I feel for you, Ed.  My sink chose the middle of Thanksgiving dinner prep last year to stop up.  Turkey in the oven, four vegetables in varying stages of preparation, gravy still unmade, and I'm rinsing the dishes as I go and suddenly the water isn't going anywhere.  Half an hour before dinnertime and a sink full of dirty water.  Had I not had a then-five-year-old in the kitchen with me, I would have been remembering some choice vocabulary reserved for situations like that.


----------



## MeganW

drenee said:


> Congratulations. How exciting for you.
> If you decide to get the Bose headphones, do it as soon as you can and try them out before you leave. I bought a set of the in-ears a few weeks ago. I had contemplated them for about two years. Once I got them out and tried them I did not like them. I know, go figure, not liking something Bose. They would not stay in my ears. They kept falling out. I ended up returning them. I'm thinking of trying the Shure headphones.
> deb


Thanks!! I bought the Bose mobile on-ear headphones. They're the same as the regular on-ear, but include a microphone (I work from home and need a headset sometimes). I love them so far. The earpieces feel like heavenly pillows on my ears!!


----------



## NogDog

My bump for today: Cole Hamels pitched a nine inning shutout against the Dodgers.


----------



## Sailor

NogDog said:


> My bump for today: *Cole Hamels pitched a nine inning shutout against the Dodgers.*


All Right!









My bump for the day is...hum, let me think...

My most memoriable bump is a young man I know, Joey, who will be signing his life away in a few days to join the Military. For the past 2 months he was telling me of his dream on how bad he wanted to join, and today he was accepted in the Army. He was so surprised that I would be so supportive and listen to him for the past 2 months, he thanked me for being his cheerleader. This was so sweet and made my day. I love to help out soldiers.

Have yourselves a grand evening,

Sailor


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From a veteran (Viet-nam era)

Tomorrow is D-Day,

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Anju 

I am terribly sorry for the real "bumps" - hope everyone is ok now a bit of time later and please take care, no more of those kinda bumps  

Congrats on your bump Sailor, that is a wonderful one!

Sorry Ed you had a horrible mess- but you at least did finally get your sink fixed, just not a nice way to have to get it accomplished!

I just have not had any bumps lately, just same ol' same ol' but sure I'll get a good one soon!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I bought a Kindle DX today. (As Anju knows already)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## WellAdjusted

My bump is- it's finally springtime in Alaska.  The snow is melting.


----------



## Sweety18

My bump for today:  Roger Federer winning the Semi's and moving on to the French finals


----------



## rho

Thumper said:


> Got a surprise check in the mail, a $450 property tax refund. While I can think of several fun things to do with it, I think it'll go into savings until we're sure it wasn't a mistake...


where do you LIVE! I want to go there - all we get are increases and more increases on our taxes here .... bleech


----------



## Thumper

rho said:


> where do you LIVE! I want to go there - all we get are increases and more increases on our taxes here .... bleech


Northern California. Our bank overpaid our property taxes (we think) so it was our money anyway. But still nice to get a surprise check.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

California gave you money back?  Wow!


----------



## Dori

I got bumped today by falling in my backyard while watering plants. My face and knees both hit the ground. My equilibrium has never been very good and lately seems to be worse.  I had not fallen for a long time, but totter around bumping into things like a drunk.

I think the intention of this thread is a good bump and mine is that I seem to be in good shape.  My bones are made of Rubbermaid.


----------



## drenee

Well, that makes four "bumps" in the last 24 hours.  I think this thread is a jinx.  Should we lock it?  Just kidding.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I finally finished tiling my bathroom shower.  Not the whole thing, just a repair.  Tomorrow, I grout!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Tomorrow's bump is that my Editor, Peg, is getting married . . .at age 67 to a 38 year old . . . more power to her.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Way to go, Peg!


----------



## intinst

I took a vacation day, so I didn't have to go to work today! Three Day Weekend!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Dori said:


> I think the intention of this thread is a good bump and mine is that I seem to be in good shape. My bones are made of Rubbermaid.


That's awful, Dori! Please be careful. I hate falling , but then who likes it, right? But Bones of Rubbermaid! LOL. I know someone who just goes into fits of ecstasy everytime he's in the Rubbermaid department at WalMart! Look out for him or he'll be after you!  Take care. Brendan


----------



## Brenda Carroll

edwpat said:


> Tomorrow's bump is that my Editor, Peg, is getting married . . .at age 67 to a 38 year old . . . more power to her.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


What the...? 67 and 38, those are numbers, Edward. You know I can't do numbers! LOL.  My bump today was that I went to see the new Star Trek Movie and WOW! I can only say WOW!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I've seen Star trek 4 ties and will probabaly see it again on Sunday.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

edwpat said:


> I've seen Star trek 4 ties and will probabaly see it again on Sunday.


Four times and counting... hmmm... It's been out less than a month, right? Is Elijah in it or something?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

edwpat said:


> I've seen Star trek 4 ties and will probabaly see it again on Sunday.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Well, actually, it's the second time I've been to see it. The first time I saw it was without sound. We went during a horizontal tornado which is a rare weather condition where the tornadic wind is lying on it's side and the sound went off twenty minutes into the movie. So they wouldn't let us out of the theater and we had to wait. Sounded like the roof was coming down!  My car got dented and my mind got a'skeered. Anyhow, we got to go back today for free and see it with sound.  Anniversary, 28 years of married bliss today or some such.


----------



## Sailor

My bumbs for the day are:

My blind kitty wanted extra love today so I snuggled with her. This was an awe moment.

I made a few soldiers laugh today, this is always good to let them feel joy. The soldiers made me laugh today, that is always good for my joy also. So bumping works both ways here.

I had a very satisfying day today, I wish there were more like it.

It is 0dark35, time to surf a bit and then go to bed,

Sailor


----------



## Dori

Which walmart,  which walmart.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Dori said:


> Which walmart, which walmart.


Oh, Dori, you're a clown! Errr, no offense.  He's probably a'skeered of clowns, the big


Spoiler



wuss


. I used to be until I read Stephen King's book and then I knew all about them. LOL. What a guy, that Stephen, always trying to soothe everyone's nerves.


----------



## Anju 

Went to my koffee shop today, didn't have to sit on the corner with my koffee and kindle   and actually had 3 other people show up, a new lady even who is waiting for her kindle to be muled down WOO HOO  What a bump!  Some folks I thought might come didn't, oh well, that's their loss LOL  Big Bump for me today!

Dori - wish you could come to my t'ai chi classes, it is all about balance.  The only times I have fallen since I started I did not even hurt myself.  I used to fall all the time, but not now.  Hope you aren't too sore tomorrow, and hope you find the right Wal Mart where the tupperware is  

I am waiting for Star Wars to show up here, I want to see it and DH even said he would go with me WOOT


----------



## drenee

t'ai chi classes help balance?  Very interesting.  I'm not elderly by any stretch of the imagination, but for some reason my balance has not been that great lately.  I'm not on any meds, other than allergy meds.  My glasses are fine.  I think I may need to check this out.
Thanks Dona,
deb


----------



## Anju 

I do Taoist t'ai chi - there are groups all over the US, big centers in Fla and Colorado.  This particular style of t'ai chi was developed by a Taoist monk who had parkinsons and needed the balance.  It really does work.  Where do you live deb?


----------



## Dori

Part of each Silver Sneakers class works on balance but I flunk that part


----------



## drenee

WV


----------



## Anju 

drenee said:


> WV


I'll see what I can find in the "area"


----------



## drenee

I'm only about 30 minutes from Pittsburgh.
deb


----------



## frojazz

(Hey deb: I've found that doing yoga has improved my balance a lot.)

My bump has occurred over a couple of days. Our dog, Duke, was having 'tremors' on Wednesday. Looked like seizures to me, but the vet said that since they mainly involved his upper body, they were not true seizures. We did a bunch of blood work and kept a log of how long and how frequently the tremors were occurring. He had more than 50 by the end of the night. His eyes were dilated, and he seemed to be off in another place. Fortunately the issue stopped by the next morning. We think he either ingested horse/cow manure with anti-worm medication in it or


Spoiler



ate some mushrooms! Our dog was tripping!


 I'm glad that he is better and DH says he won't take them walking in that area again (so as to avoid contaminated poop), so hopefully it doesn't recur, although we would know what is going on the next time.

Our other dog, Huckleberry, had a lump by his shoulder removed yesterday and when the effects of surgery wore off, he was restless and his stitches started bleeding. We got him some pain meds and convinced him to settle down, and this morning his surgical wound looks great and isn't bleeding at all.

I'm just glad that both dogs are doing well. I try to be thankful for all of the good things in my life, but sometimes it takes things to go wrong before I realize how good I have it.


----------



## patrisha w.

Mine for today was to sit outside in the sun but under a shady umbrella and read my Kindle and appreciate the fact that the text wasn't fading. I have only had to exchange it one time but there is always that little frisson of wondering...

patrisha


----------



## Angela

I am a bit late for this one, but my bump last night was lots of hugs and kisses from my grandkids.

Today was spending all day with Larry, even though he spent most of it sleeping off the effects of the drugs they gave him this morning for his oral surgery. He sure was goofy this afternoon and doesn't remember a thing!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Going strawberry picking with the kids.. It's been ahwile.

We're going blueberry picking next week.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Celebrating my sister's 52nd birthday with her. In 1994 she was diagnosed with breast cancer after having originally been diagnosed as having a cyst. Once the surgeon figured out the error, she had a mastectomy three weeks later, then chemo treatments. Today, she's doing great and is probably healthier than a lot of 52 year olds because she takes excellent care of herself.

Debra


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The BEAUTIFUL weather did for me. I like clouds with the Vegas summer. It makes the weather more bareable.
Resulted in:
-Two trips to the dog park
-Took my bike out and rode to the library (last time nearly fainted when i got off my bike had to call someone to come get so I wouldn't blackout on my way home)
-finally worked up the guts to cut my hair. cut about ten-twelve-ish inches. Hadn't had hair this short in over eighteen years


----------



## frojazz

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> -finally worked up the guts to cut my hair. cut about ten-twelve-ish inches. Hadn't had hair this short in over eighteen years


I recently went short, too. Did you donate your hair to Locks of Love?


----------



## drenee

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> -finally worked up the guts to cut my hair. cut about ten-twelve-ish inches. Hadn't had hair this short in over eighteen years


We want pics, VA.
deb


----------



## Angela

Having lunch with my hubby today at our favorite Mexican place in Houston... Lupe Tortillas!


----------



## Neekeebee

sailor said:


> My bumbs for the day are:
> 
> My blind kitty wanted extra love today so I snuggled with her. This was an awe moment.
> 
> I made a few soldiers laugh today, this is always good to let them feel joy. The soldiers made me laugh today, that is always good for my joy also. So bumping works both ways here.
> 
> I had a very satisfying day today, I wish there were more like it.
> 
> It is 0dark35, time to surf a bit and then go to bed,
> 
> Sailor


Sailor, your "bumps" make me smile. 

Mine for today: Went to the store and found two of my favorite things in stock: peonies and fresh apricots. Happy Spring!  (Yes, I realize it's practically summer!)

N


----------



## bookfiend

My bump today:
Walking out back and seeing the 5x9 paver patio I made yesterday.  Just big enough for 2 iron rocker type chairs, and a small table in between.  My new reading spot.   It totally beats the low lawn chair I've been using, that I had to move every time the sprinklers turned on.  It didn't seem like alot of work when I thought it up , but the ground was really unlevel.  I feel it today.  But I have a new reading place (you all know how important that is),  I gave my old reading place up 5mo. ago when I bought hubby a new BBQ for his B-day.  The first words out of his mouth were  "But that's were you read!!!"  "That just tells you how much I love you"  I replied. He has been feeling bad ever since, seeing me in the lawn chair every night.  With him and the kid out of town this week, and the house to myself,  I guess I got motivated. I still need a foot rest, but the Home Depot bucket worked out fine last night.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Ok, after reading everyone's bumps, mine seems kinda shallow.  But today I got tickets to Coldplay for my husband and me, in July.
Yeah!


----------



## frojazz

Coldplay is good!  I needed a new song in my head, so now I'm going to put Viva la Vida on.  (I've been singing the remake of "You spin my right round, baby, right round."  It is such a dirty song but I just can't stop humming it.)  There's my bump.  A new song in my head.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

thanks, frojazz!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Here are the photos. I actually didn't donate. I kept on reminding myself to tell the lady, but ended up forgetting. Mom freaked out when she got home. It was a random thing of the day. Jumped and did it before I scared myself out of it.


----------



## frojazz

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> Here are the photos. I actually didn't donate. I kept on reminding myself to tell the lady, but ended up forgetting. Mom freaked out when she got home. It was a random thing of the day. Jumped and did it before I scared myself out of it.


I love it! And you have naturally curly hair, too? I'm soooo jealous. I have stick-straight hair and always tried to curl it, while my curly-headed bf always straightened hers. Go figure.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

frojazz said:


> I love it! And you have naturally curly hair, too? I'm soooo jealous. I have stick-straight hair and always tried to curl it, while my curly-headed bf always straightened hers. Go figure.


its actually only curly-ish in the desert anywhere else where here is a lot of humidity its friz. Actually used to perm my hair straight a couple years back, but it got expensive. i'd go for straight hair any day of the week. lol Thanks Frojazz


----------



## drenee

VA, love the hair cut.  Too cute.  

I had a pretty good day today.  Spent the afternoon at the lake, reading.  And then we fished for a while.  Very relaxing.

deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My Kindle DX shipped. Be here tomorow.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## libros_lego

I watched UP with my parents and sister. We really loved it. Did a lot of crying   and laughing   .


----------



## Anju 

Got wonderful LOUD thunder storms in the middle of the night - woo hoo - hope rainy season is here!

Cute haircut VA - tell your mom it will grow out.  I've had short hair for so long I cannot imagine having long hair of any length.


----------



## Rhiathame

After 5 years, I have finally paid off the $16K my ex-husband racked up before our divorce.I got the letters yesterday letting me know that as of this Friday it is paid off.


----------



## libros_lego

Rhiathame said:


> After 5 years, I have finally paid off the $16K my ex-husband racked up before our divorce.I got the letters yesterday letting me know that as of this Friday it is paid off.


Congratulations! What are you doing to celebrate?


----------



## drenee

Congratulations Rhiathame.  What a great achievement.
deb


----------



## Rhiathame

Jenni said:


> Congratulations! What are you doing to celebrate?


LOL well some of that "extra" cash is going to books of course, but I am also going to do the responsible thing and pay off another card that I racked up on my cruise.


----------



## Rasputina

I woke up to chocolate chip cookies waiting for me. Apparently my daughter made some last night after I went to bed.


----------



## Neekeebee

Cute look, VA!

I managed to catch a head cold (at least that's where it is for now).  Silver lining and bump for the day is I am spending the day on the couch that Hubby just set up for me with a box of ultra soft Kleenex, a blanket, a teddy bear and, of course, LyBerry.

N


----------



## bookfiend

What a great guy.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Neekeebee said:


> Cute look, VA!
> 
> I managed to catch a head cold (at least that's where it is for now). Silver lining and bump for the day is I am spending the day on the couch that Hubby just set up for me with a box of ultra soft Kleenex, a blanket, a teddy bear and, of course, LyBerry.
> 
> N


Hope you're better soon!


----------



## Kathy

I have been vacationing with my family at the river in New Braunfels, TX this week. I managed to slip and fall (feet up in the air) on the rocks in the river and bumping my head. The good thing is that as my children told me is that I have such a hard head that I managed to come out of it with a nice knot on my head and a lot of muscle aches. We had a wonderful week and I enjoyed all of my grandsons so much. I need to go back to work to get some rest. lol.


----------



## drenee

oh boy, Kathy.  Let us know how you're feeling tomorrow.
deb


----------



## Sailor

^ ^ ^ Wow, Kathy, glad you didn't get too badly hurt.

One bump today is my friend Joey has officially become a soldier in the US ARMY! Whoot-Whoot!!

Another bump is my Marine and I got to email non-stop back and forth for 7 hours! HOOAH!!

(Bad bump, I should have been cleaning the house instead...oh well)

Sailor


----------



## Cowgirl

Swimming with my soon to be 3 year old granddaughter for hours in the pool.  What a happy day!


----------



## drenee

I cleaned my apartment.  It feels really nice, and I have candles burning, and I am having my first cup of Teavana Minty Divinity tea.  
Tomorrow my bump is going to be that I'm going to have my two grandsons.  5 and 3.  Only for one night.  Their mom is bringing them to Pittsburgh and I'm going to pick them up there, keep them overnight while she's at a conference, and take them back on Saturday.  I'm posting now because I won't be able to after I get them.  
I bought Candy Land, Memory and Trouble.  We'll watch videos and have a picnic.  I can't wait.  
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

drenee said:


> I cleaned my apartment. It feels really nice, and I have candles burning, and I am having my first cup of Teavana Minty Divinity tea.
> Tomorrow my bump is going to be that I'm going to have my two grandsons. 5 and 3. Only for one night. Their mom is bringing them to Pittsburgh and I'm going to pick them up there, keep them overnight while she's at a conference, and take them back on Saturday. I'm posting now because I won't be able to after I get them.
> I bought Candy Land, Memory and Trouble. We'll watch videos and have a picnic. I can't wait.
> deb


Have fun... After swimming we played Candy Land, puzzles, beauty parlor and read at least 20 books. Little Cowgirl is now in bed and I'm exhausted. I need some Blooming TEA!


----------



## Angela

Kathy said:


> I have been vacationing with my family at the river in New Braunfels, TX this week. I managed to slip and fall (feet up in the air) on the rocks in the river and bumping my head. The good thing is that as my children told me is that I have such a hard head that I managed to come out of it with a nice knot on my head and a lot of muscle aches. We had a wonderful week and I enjoyed all of my grandsons so much. I need to go back to work to get some rest. lol.


I love New Braunfels!! So sorry you fell, but glad you are OK!


----------



## Rasputina

Cowgirl said:


> Swimming with my soon to be 3 year old granddaughter for hours in the pool. What a happy day!


oh I'm jealous, it's really cooled off in the last week or so and the pool temp has sunk from 76 to 68


----------



## frojazz

I've had some really great things happen to me today!

First of all, I fixed a problem at work.

Then I checked the KBs and found I had two really nice PMs from fellow members.

And I'm looking forward to the fresh fruit pie I made for dessert tonight!

Mondays aren't always so bad...


----------



## crebel

I received pictures from daughter's wedding on June 6th - looking through them makes me happy all over again!  My other bump for the day is that I did not have anything I HAD to do today and have been sitting in the 3-season room drinking sweet tea, reading and listening to the birds - heaven!  All Mondays should be this good.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Made history today by doing a reading at Booz Allen Hamuilton from my book xxxxxxx, and I'm now the first American author to do a public redng from a KINDLE DX.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I just realized that my birthday is on Friday and Toy Story 3 is coming out in about a year (18 june 2010). Bff says she wouldn't be surprised that I would ditch the clubs on my 21st birthday to see Toy Story 3.

369 days until I'm 21


----------



## Sailor

Too numerous of bumps to count so I'll make it short and sweet.

My handsome Marine sent me another picture of himself, this one in uniform. My goodness he is a gorgeous hunk of man. He is doting and caring too, what a love. *Sigh* I shall dream sweetly tonight.

I told myself I wouldn't 'fall' for him, but he is begining to wear down my defenses.

Sailor


----------



## drenee

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> I just realized that my birthday is on Friday and Toy Story 3 is coming out in about a year (18 june 2010). Bff says she wouldn't be surprised that I would ditch the clubs on my 21st birthday to see Toy Story 3.
> 
> 369 days until I'm 21


My youngest son, who is 23, called me the other day to tell me about Toy Story 3 coming out. He's very excited. I'm excited too actually. 
He's also excited about Ice Age 3. 
deb


----------



## Neekeebee

Hubby had the day off and made dinner tonight.  Shrimp and pesto.  Yum!

N


----------



## Jeff

My great-grandson (15 months old) had a bad kind of bump today that scared the devil out of me. For no particular reason he lost his balance, fell and when I went to pick him up, blood just gushed from his mouth. Trying to see where the damage was proved to be a challenge but after a struggle I saw that he had bitten through the end of his tongue. Gad, there was a lot of blood. I tried ice, cold cloths, everything I could think of and it turns out, after a call to the insurance company's 25 hour nurse, that sugar will stop the bleeding.

The sugar and a Popsicle did the trick. The child is fine now but I thought the sugar tip was terrific and wanted to share it.


----------



## Kathy

Jeff said:


> My great-grandson (15 months old) had a bad kind of bump today that scared the devil out of me. For no particular reason he lost his balance, fell and when I went to pick him up, blood just gushed from his mouth. Trying to see where the damage was proved to be a challenge but after a struggle I saw that he had bitten through the end of his tongue. Gad, there was a lot of blood. I tried ice, cold cloths, everything I could think of and it turns out, after a call to the insurance company's 25 hour nurse, that sugar will stop the bleeding.
> 
> The sugar and a Popsicle did the trick. The child is fine now but I thought the sugar tip was terrific and wanted to share it.


Oh, I hate when one of my grandbabies gets hurt. I'm glad he is OK. Popsicles are the best.


----------



## sjc

Having the day off from work and *NOT* having a doctor's appointment or chemo tx with either of my parents...though I did stop in for ten minutes to check on them. First day to myself in a very very long time. I enjoyed doing practically nothing!!


----------



## mlewis78

Loved receiving a $25 rewards certificate from Amazon today for spending on my Amazon Visa.  I don't get them as often as I did when I was employed (for obvious reasons).


----------



## Jeff

Kathy said:


> Oh, I hate when one of my grandbabies gets hurt. I'm glad he is OK. Popsicles are the best.


You'd think that I would have known that but it never dawned on me. I guess none of my children or their children ever bit their tongues when I was around. I actually see more of my great-grandchildren than I ever saw of the previous generations because I was always working away from home. Thanks for the kind words. I'm about to recover.


----------



## BTackitt

Got a *B* on an exam I thought I had failed today. Supposedly it's the hardest exam of the semester.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Yay, BTackitt!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I opened my package from my wife an found my beloved packages of hostess susie q's packed in bubble wrap along with a booful photo of my pom. along with a rock from out big bend texas way... vw


----------



## Neekeebee

Jeff said:


> My great-grandson (15 months old) had a bad kind of bump today that scared the devil out of me. For no particular reason he lost his balance, fell and when I went to pick him up, blood just gushed from his mouth. Trying to see where the damage was proved to be a challenge but after a struggle I saw that he had bitten through the end of his tongue. Gad, there was a lot of blood. I tried ice, cold cloths, everything I could think of and it turns out, after a call to the insurance company's 25 hour nurse, that sugar will stop the bleeding.
> 
> The sugar and a Popsicle did the trick. The child is fine now but I thought the sugar tip was terrific and wanted to share it.


How frightening it must have been for you, Jeff. Glad to hear your great-grandson is OK! Love the Popsicle tip!

N


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Wow, Jeff, that would have sent me into atizzy. Glad everything's okay.

Ed P


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jeff, glad to hear he's alright. Never heard the sugar tip, that will probably come in handy. I don't do well in situations like that. I completely freak.

My bump for today was taking the kids to the beach and watching them play in the surf...fully dressed! They were only supposed to put their feet in, but that didn't happen. Poor kids had an hour and a half ride home soaking wet and covered in sand with no change of clothes and no towels...We had no intention of going to the beach today when we left. We were only going shopping and to play Putt Putt. No Putt Putt and only a 10 minute trip to the QVC Outlet Store.

It was priceless though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

We lived in Florida and Hawaii while our son was between the ages of 4 and 8.  We never left the house without a change of clothes and a couple of towels in the the car because we never knew when we might end up somewhere conducive to water play!


----------



## Sailor

My bump for today was:

I am in an Adopt a US Soldier program and I recieved a soldier to adopt this morning. He is a 1Lt and an MP. So it will be nice to give him support while he's deployed. I am waiting on a return email from him to see who he is and what all he is doing over there.

That is all, carry on. . .

Sailor


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My bump for today was an opportunity to donate several copies of my books to women prisoners in Washington State. Apparently, the need for books of all types is great, and if I can help take their minds off their troubles for a few hours then it seems like a good thing. Publishing a book isn't always about selling. 

Debra


----------



## Tippy

Rhiathame, congratulations on a job well done.  VA, I love your haircut -- to cute!

My bump brought tears to my eyes.  Today I received a lovely compliment about my daughter.  She had done something extraordinary for some people we know.


----------



## Karen

Today, my soon to be 16 year old (on Tues.) daughter dressed up just to go to motor vehicle administration to pick up a learners permit booklet.


----------



## drenee

^^very cute.  At least she's taking it seriously.  
deb


----------



## Sariy

http://www.grandforksherald.com/event/article/id/122900/

This is my heart home. I may live in this other place, but ND it my heart and soul.

I saw this and giggled for 10 minutes.


----------



## kari

I was grocery shopping today and a fellow shopper stopped and gave me a coupon for $10 off my grocery purchase.  So nice!


----------



## NogDog

My bump so far today is that there have been no potholes.

Monday: At my semi-annual check-up with my retinal specialist for the torn retina in my right eye, the doctor determined that I now also have a "macular pucker" in that eye.

Tuesday: My primary home PC blew a circuit and now is completely dead -- not even a beep or a flicker of light when I cycle the power.

Wednesday: ?....


----------



## Anju 

Good rain last night and much cooler all day  
Rainy season is here


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog, I _hope_ Wednesday stayed event-free for you!! Tough week so far.


----------



## Jeff

NogDog said:


> My primary home PC blew a circuit and now is completely dead -- not even a beep or a flicker of light when I cycle the power.


It sounds like a power supply. They're not expensive and very easy to replace so Tuesday may not have been as bad as you think.


----------



## NogDog

Jeff said:


> It sounds like a power supply. They're not expensive and very easy to replace so Tuesday may not have been as bad as you think.


It's a notebook PC, so may be a bit more of a challenge than going into a desktop case, but I'll probably be diving into it later this week. Absolute worst case will hopefully be that I can at least salvage the hard drive so that I can get all the latest data and not have to depend on month-old backups.


----------



## Jeff

NogDog said:


> It's a notebook PC...


Oops. Shoulda kept my big mouth shut. Good luck.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'd have a nice bump if Summer ever shows up before October 1st.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

LOL!  That's either TMI (been working out at the gym?), or a typo....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Typo, and corrected. It's getting late and I'm drifted a bit. 

Ed P


----------



## Susan in VA

Isn't there a Kindleboards rule that you're not allowed to correct typos if they were funny?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That's what quotes are for, to capture the embarrassment fore'er.

Miss Chatty


----------



## Susan in VA

So I messed up and didn't quote you...  I'll know better next time!


----------



## Sailor

edwpat said:


> I's have a nice bum if Summer ever shows up before October 1st.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Like this quote from his previous typo! 

Sailor


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hmmmm. You can never fool a sailor, can yer, me hardies!  

Ed Patterson


----------



## NogDog

If the British navy had had sailors who looked like that, they would have needed a lot fewer press gangs.


----------



## Susan in VA

She's had other pictures up that were even better!

And Sailor, HOW did you get that quote after the fact?  Or did you just doctor the new version?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sailor said:


> Like this quote from his previous typo!
> 
> Sailor


So this is where you all get your bumps!!!!  My bump today was a cute little "cake" my daughter made me "just because". Two vanilla sandwich cookies covered with strawberry icing and sprinkles! Looked just like a miniature B-day cake!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> So this is where you all get your bumps!!!!  My bump today was a cute little "cake" my daughter made me "just because". Two vanilla sandwich cookies covered with strawberry icing and sprinkles! Looked just like a miniature B-day cake!


Awwwwww!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Awwwwww!


i took a picture of it with my phone... if I could only figure out how to post it.


----------



## Susan in VA

Can you email it to yourself, and then post it from the computer?  (Of course your phone is probably not an ancient model like mine, but that's what I have to do.)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Can you email it to yourself, and then post it from the computer? (Of course your phone is probably not an ancient model like mine, but that's what I have to do.)


I shall try...


----------



## bookfiend

Today for the first time, two strangers asked about my kindle!!!!!  I was in the waiting room at an urgent care when no sooner than I had my kindle awake big burly guy says excuse me is that a book.  I've been waiting for this since February.  So I got to spend the wait telling him and his buddy all about kindle.  They were sold with very few details, (but I kept going).  big guy is buying DX for his college student, and his buddy is buying 2 or 3 for him, wife and stepson.  I was so excited that as I drove away I thought of a few more things I hadn't covered, and almost turned around to go back.  I figured that would be creepy though.  And of course I told them to check out KB's for advice, discounts etc...


----------



## Sailor

Susan in VA said:


> *She's had other pictures up that were even better!*
> 
> And Sailor, HOW did you get that quote after the fact? Or did you just doctor the new version?


Even better? These are pictures of me, I hope they are all better! 

I quoted Ed from what I remember him saying. The typo did stick a picture in my mind. 

Sailor


----------



## Sailor

My bump for the day was . . .

Hmm - well, OHHHHHH!!!! My BIGGEST BUMP I am soooo happy to say, is that I saw thomashton back posting on our boards!!! This is exciting! I am thrilled that one of our own soldiers is back with us!!! HOOAH!! This just made my day!

I did post right after him but the frog topic was winning the battle of any chance of him seeing my post, so I posted again but that one was knocked right off the boards also with everyone's excitement over the frog. I will send him a PM tomorrow to let him know I am happy he is back, I think that is important to know that I care. Darn it, I will send that PM tonight. Yeah, it's that important!

In the meantime, my soldiers were very happy to know Tom was back here and they sent me some messages to give to him. Those guys are my sweethearts to care so much. Gotta love a soldier.

Sailor


----------



## Susan in VA

sailor said:


> Even better? These are pictures of me, I hope they are all better!


The pictures are all good! A confession: When you had the first one up for a long time (against the flag background) I didn't know whether that was really you or maybe an old-fashioned recruiting poster. I didn't want to ask. 



sailor said:


> I quoted Ed from what I remember him saying. The typo did stick a picture in my mind.


Ahh.... so you _did_ doctor it!


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Ahh.... so you _did_ doctor it!


Sailor doctored it accurately, however.

I had actually quoted Ed in another post intending to tease him but was distracted with a phone call. By the time I got around to clicking the Post button, you and Sailor had beat me to it. When I saw your posts I deleted mine.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Sailor doctored it accurately, however.
> 
> I had actually quoted Ed in another post intending to tease him but was distracted with a phone call. By the time I got around to clicking the Post button, you and Sailor had beat me to it. When I saw your posts I deleted mine.


Poor Ed, this little typo is getting much more mileage than it would have if he hadn't fixed it....


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Poor Ed, this little typo is getting much more mileage than it would have if he hadn't fixed it....


Trust me. "Poor" Ed will be happy for the attention; just spell his name right.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Attention police here. If I knew I'd get so much attention with that little typo . . . I'd make 'em more often.  

Edward C. Patersin (whoops!)

Oh, OT, OT - sorry.

My bump of the day is that I made my fifth Kindleboards star and am now Shakespeare.

ecp


----------



## Anju 

WOO WOO WOO WOO

How exciting is that Ed 

Congratulations 

You do need to quit being so shy and post more  after all your opinion is important


----------



## Sailor

NogDog said:


> If the British navy had had sailors who looked like that, they would have needed a lot fewer press gangs.


Bad me...I missed this reply. I think this may be my first bump of the day!









Sailor


----------



## Sailor

Susan in VA said:


> The pictures are all good! A confession: When you had the first one up for a long time (against the flag background) I didn't know whether that was really you or maybe an old-fashioned recruiting poster. I didn't want to ask.
> 
> Ahh.... so you _did_ doctor it!


I have an old-fashioned looking face I guess! Hahaha. That picture was made for me by a dear friend who put my face against the flag background, he did an excellent job on it, it is my favorite avatar, just wish he would make me more of them. 

Yes, I was going to comment on Ed's post, since it was provocative that his bum would be looking good by summer, but I had lots of emails going and didn't get back to it and then my computer crashed. So I did remember exactly what he had posted, yeah, it was THAT good! Hahahaha 

Sailor


----------



## Jeff

sailor said:


> I think this may be my first bump of the day...


Thanks for sharing your bumps with us.


----------



## LaraAmber

Free Ben & Jerry's today at work.  They brought in a sundae bar for work.  Swoon.

Lara Amber


----------



## Sailor

Jeff said:


> Thanks for sharing your bumps with us.


Thanks, Jeff - this makes two bumps!


----------



## geoffthomas

I just love it when some of my favorite people get together in the same thread.
Sailor and Jeff and Susan and Ed and Anju and and.
Well you get the picture.

And congratulations on 1,000 posts and the fifth star ED!

And don't look now but Sailor has almost 1,000 also.

Ok, let's crank up the post machine.  There must be more that we could say.


Just sayin.....


----------



## drenee

I went to the eye doctor today.  One - I have insurance after many years without, and it includes vision insurance, so I have financial help with the glasses.  Yay.  Two - my eyes have felt very tired at the end of the day and I haven't been cross stitching much in the evenings.  So I'm not crazy; my prescription has changed quite a bit in the last year.  I can't wait for the new glasses next week.

My next bump is that my Van Gogh Iris skin arrived today.  I've been holding my breath wondering if the skin was going to match my M-edge cover I got from a member.  They match wonderfully.  I keep going over and looking at them.  I can't wait to get the K2 so I can put them all together.  
deb


----------



## Sailor

In honor of Geoff's kind post for me to get to 1000 posts, which I didn't even notice my count, I will post each bump as it happens.

I was feeling down earlier, so a cop (who is in a group of ours who talk all day/night long online) sent me his phone number to call him to talk about it. I thought this was so nice of him, and beyond his regular duties. Of course, I told him I didn't want to talk today and would take a raincheck. It is too personal of things I am going through to share with him right now, maybe when I've known him longer that can change.

So, knowing someone cares about how I was feeling today, enough to send his phone number, gave me yet another bump.

Sailor


----------



## Anju 

BTW Sailor - I love all your different avatars    No wonder that Marine loves you - when do we get to see the "new" picture of him?


----------



## Sailor

Anju No. 469 said:


> BTW Sailor - I love all your different avatars  No wonder that Marine loves you - when do we get to see the "new" picture of him?


Thank you, Anju, you are sweet to say this. Would you believe I was so shy I wouldn't ever let anyone see a picture of me, I guess I have a photophobia! And I still do to some extent, but the soldiers I talk with tell me the only way to conquer that fear is to send them my pictures! hahaha!

I can change Mr. Marine's picture out for another! Let me work on that.


----------



## NogDog

A sailor and a marine? That's like a dog and a cat, oil and water, blue grass and hip-hop, or Cubs fans and White Sox fans -- they just don't mix. 

Here's hoping you're the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## Sailor

NogDog said:


> A sailor and a marine? That's like a dog and a cat, oil and water, blue grass and hip-hop, or Cubs fans and White Sox fans -- they just don't mix.


You're right, we aren't mixing! He expects undaunting love and I'm constantly hurting his feelings. He says it's easier fighting a war than it is me. I don't know why he gets hurt, I never made a commitment to him. A girl has a right to be fickle until she makes up her mind.

Poor guy for choosing me! 

Sailor


----------



## Sailor

drenee said:


> *So I'm not crazy; my prescription has changed quite a bit in the last year.*


Did the doctor say he wasn't concerned about your eyes changing so much within a year? That sounds like a red flag going up. I hope everything is alright.

Sailor


----------



## Anju 

Sailor - GRAB 'EM - he looks like a keeper, but only if he treats you in the manner you deserve  

Nice looking young man, but then all our military are pretty good looking, and this is from an ol' gal    (nothing wrong with my eyes   )


----------



## drenee

sailor said:


> Did the doctor say he wasn't concerned about your eyes changing so much within a year? That sounds like a red flag going up. I hope everything is alright.
> 
> Sailor


Yeah, I'm closing in on 50. It sucks. Thank you for asking.
deb


----------



## Sailor

Anju No. 469 said:


> Sailor - GRAB 'EM - he looks like a keeper, but only if he treats you in the manner you deserve
> 
> Nice looking young man, but then all our military are pretty good looking, and this is from an ol' gal  (nothing wrong with my eyes  )


GRAB HIM? I've already tried to get rid of him twice - he is a persistent bugger. Hahaha.

But he has a deep, sensitive soul, I do feel bad when I hurt his feelings.

Now for the good stuff. He's 6'1 and really built, large shoulders and chest, not thin. He speaks poetically, he is serious, he LoVes shooting as he is an excellent marksman and he is so infatuated that he can't even think straight, this is why I try to keep a distance, he would be here to marry me in a second and sweep me away. He really needs to stop and think about things. That is where I come in to help him to stop and think, but then his feelings get hurt again. 

Sailor


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

sailor said:


> GRAB HIM? I've already tried to get rid of him twice - he is a persistent bugger. Hahaha.
> 
> ... he is so infatuated that he can't even think straight, this is why I try to keep a distance, he would be here to marry me in a second and sweep me away.
> Sailor


I love them when they can't think straight.

Ed Patterson
A Veteran


----------



## Jeff

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I love them when they can't think straight.


I don't think that's what she meant.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

My husband *came* home!!!!


----------



## Jeff

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My husband *came* home!!!!


Quick. Hide the frog/prince.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Trust me. "Poor" Ed will be happy for the attention; just spell his name right.


Ha! I'm sure all you author-folk like attention, but perhaps not for that particular kind of typo....


----------



## Susan in VA

sailor said:


> I have an old-fashioned looking face I guess! Hahaha.


Well in THAT avatar I thought you did, sort of, but I mean that in a good way! Maybe not old-fashioned so much as _timeless_.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> I don't think that's what she meant.


ROFL! Jeff, I think that was my bump for today.


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My husband *came* home!!!!


Guess we won't be seeing much of you for a few days...



Spoiler



.... but you could FedEx me the frog/prince if you don't currently need him.


----------



## sjc

I have my Mom and Dad on this planet with me for another day. I am so grateful.

*Mom* Breast Cancer (hopefully survivor--double mastectomy last May)
*Dad* Severe Heart Condition (just had 5 stents put in almost 3 weeks ago)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sjc said:


> I have my Mom and Dad on this planet with me for another day. I am so grateful.
> 
> *Mom* Breast Cancer (hopefully survivor--double mastectomy last May)
> *Dad* Severe Heart Condition (just had 5 stents put in almost 3 weeks ago)


God Bless you all.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

sjc:

I've been through it with my parents. You and they are in my prayers.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc, may there be many more days!!


----------



## sjc

Edward C. Patterson 
Susan in VA 

Thanks.  Just hard now with them both needing so much care.  My dad used to pick up the slack for me and now...well like you said Ed, been there.  Susan...I hope so too!!

KINDLE has helped me through many long appointments.


----------



## Sailor

I'm kind of embarrassed on this bump that I just recieved. I had no idea Merchant Marines were thinking of me.

-Sailor

First off... welcome to all the new members from the middle of an undisclosed spot on the ocean!
Just wanted to say hi and that if all goes according to plan I should be home soon! Things have been going ok, the work hasn't been to hard but has been frustrating at times. The weather has pretty much been ok with a few exciting storms thrown in to keep things interesting. I'm looking forward to getting home depleting my ammo supply a little.

For those of you who have no idea who I am, I'm the resident merchant marine..... no not all the stories you hear about us are true. Some are, but not all. Just wanted to stop in to say hi.

One more thing.... Sailor has been voted the "babe of the voyage" Everytime I am on the computer someone asks me if she has any new pictures up!


----------



## geoffthomas

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My husband *came* home!!!!


Now I know why you were not going to sleep alone.
I am real happy for you.
And your husband - keep loving and learning (about each other).
And it is NOT too much info.
We love to hear about each other's "bumps".

Just sayin......


----------



## BTackitt

Sailor I married my sweet, poetic type Marine almost 20 years ago, and I thank God every day that I did. I don't deserve him, but man is he awesome!


----------



## geoffthomas

sjc said:


> I have my Mom and Dad on this planet with me for another day. I am so grateful.
> 
> *Mom* Breast Cancer (hopefully survivor--double mastectomy last May)
> *Dad* Severe Heart Condition (just had 5 stents put in almost 3 weeks ago)


Wow, I am soooo pleased to hear that they are on the mend.
Please keep us informed of their progress.
I am sure that they are blessed by you and your whole family.

Just sayin.......


----------



## bookfiend

Hang in there SJC


----------



## Rasputina

My bump for the day? The pool hit 80 WOOT


----------



## BTackitt

Cherries Jubilee Ice Cream.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

sjc said:


> I have my Mom and Dad on this planet with me for another day. I am so grateful.
> 
> *Mom* Breast Cancer (hopefully survivor--double mastectomy last May)
> *Dad* Severe Heart Condition (just had 5 stents put in almost 3 weeks ago)


Best of luck to your and your family, SJC. My sister had a mastectomy 15 years ago. It saved her life and she's still going strong.

As for me, well my bump for the day was celebrating the end of the school year with my son who's now finished middle school and will be in high school next year. We went to his favorite Japanese restaurant.

Debra


----------



## libros_lego

I got a $25 Amazon GC and $100 cash from my Amazon Rewards card.


----------



## Sailor

sjc said:


> I have my Mom and Dad on this planet with me for another day. I am so grateful.
> 
> *Mom* Breast Cancer (hopefully survivor--double mastectomy last May)
> *Dad* Severe Heart Condition (just had 5 stents put in almost 3 weeks ago)


I hope and pray they are here a lot longer for you.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sjc... still praying... stay strong. 

My bump:

My hubby took me to Movie Tavern to see "The Proposal"...


Spoiler



probably the funniest movie I have ever seen in my entire life!


 Cute, funny, romantic... DD (9) is spending the night at A Gymnastics Slumber Party... so that frog can croak all night long, I will not even hear him cause I will be all snuggled up tight with my Sweetie!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My hubby took me to Movie Tavern to see "The Proposal"...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> probably the funniest movie I have ever seen in my entire life!
> 
> 
> Cute, funny, romantic... DD (9) is spending the night at A Gymnastics Slumber Party... so that frog can croak all night long, I will not even hear him cause I will be all snuggled up tight with my Sweetie!


So what the heck were you doing on Kindleboards??


----------



## Jeff

Sailor's avatar of the day gave me quite a bump.


----------



## Anju 

It's worth it to get on here just to see what avatar Sailor is going to post


----------



## Jeff

Anju No. 469 said:


> It's worth it to get on here just to see what avatar Sailor is going to post


I think I'll start a collection then post them as a counter to Leslie's infamous Hugh thread.


----------



## Anju 

LOL

bet the guys would like that


----------



## Sailor

Jeff said:


> Sailor's avatar of the day gave me quite a *HUGE* bump.


I fixed it for ya! 

Sailor *blush*


----------



## Dori

Cherry Gelatin with fruit and whipped cream.  (I am easily bumped.)


----------



## Jeff

sailor said:


> I fixed it for ya!


Thank you. Do you raise the dead too?


----------



## koolmnbv

My bump for today was getting some great advice from some really truly wonderful people here on the boards. It really did help hearing and listening to all their kind words and advice. It was truly appreciated and will be listened to!


----------



## Jeff

koolmnbv said:


> It really did help hearing and listening to all their kind words and advice.


Well, there's a great bump for a lot if us.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> So what the heck were you doing on Kindleboards??


OK...so I got ADDICTED when he was gone... and I had to shout it out that he was back... thought my new "friends" would be happy to hear about it...  We met at the movies and he took the long way home... had to go buy sum "stuffesses" so I jumped on here for a quick minute, to announce how happy I was... WELL


Spoiler



Dang IT


!  weren't you HAPPYn for me

Just got back from dropping my girlie 1/2 way to New Orleans, grandparents picked her up... we have the week ALONE!!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OK...so I got ADDICTED when he was gone... and I had to shout it out that he was back... thought my new "friends" would be happy to hear about it...  We met at the movies and he took the long way home... had to go buy sum "stuffesses" so I jumped on here for a quick minute, to announce how happy I was... WELL
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dang IT
> 
> 
> !  weren't you HAPPYn for me
> 
> Just got back from dropping my girlie 1/2 way to New Orleans, grandparents picked her up... we have the week ALONE!!!!


Well OF COURSE we were happy for you! Just seemed that you'd have other priorities than KB.... 'course if you have a whole week now, you'll have to come up for air occasionally, and then you can visit us here!


----------



## Susan in VA

koolmnbv said:


> My bump for today was getting some great advice from some really truly wonderful people here on the boards. It really did help hearing and listening to all their kind words and advice. It was truly appreciated and will be listened to!


We'll be looking for your daily posts!


----------



## sjc

An acquaintance capsized his boat today...and my husband went after him. Saved were: man, boat, but not motor. A new motor is a very small price to pay. Glad all ended OK. Had the boat clocked him one, it wouldn't have been...or if the waves had crashed him into the rocks! Yikes.

BOATERS: When in doubt; stay out. If it looks rough, it *IS* even rougher. Just because you wear a life jacket, doesn't mean that you are safe.


----------



## Jeff

Meredith Sinclair said:


> WELL Dang IT weren't you HAPPY for me?


Delighted for you, sad for the poor, abandoned frog/prince.


----------



## Anju 

Meredith when you said he was here, no one wanted to distract you!

OF COURSE we are delighted - it gives all of us a bump.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> Meredith when you said he was here, no one wanted to distract you!
> 
> OF COURSE we are delighted - it gives all of us a bump.


Well, I am glad that everyone is GLAD!  He has to get a lot of things in order today... unfortunately... his first Father's Day w/out _the girl_ so they are both a little sad, but she is with her PaPa at Audobon Zoo in N.O.(they are her only grandparents, and she is their only grandchild!)... next BEST thing. Hubby knew he would be busy today so we all celebrated with his dad yesterday. He is like a second dad to me... I LOVE him buches.

Anyway... staying OT, my "bump" was waking up to hear his snoring and the frog-prince croaking at the same time... around 4-ish! And I had to smile, and think MAN!


Spoiler



I thought I sent that guy to Susan in Va.!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Anyway... staying OT, my "bump" was waking up to hear his snoring and the frog-prince croaking at the same time... around 4-ish! And I had to smile, and think MAN!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I sent that guy to Susan in Va.!


LOL!! I guess he just liked your company too much to leave.


Spoiler



Or maybe the frog-prince is into threesomes.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Dad and I were going to pick up my birthday gift..a Lamy Safari fountain pen.

Then...

Mom found out how much fountain pens costs.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> LOL!! I guess he just liked your company too much to leave.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe the frog-prince is into threesomes.


Hey Susan, did ya send 'im back or what? ....    


Spoiler



Maybe he is, but I ain't about to let him join in!


----------



## Sailor

_edited to delete_

*See below*​


----------



## Sailor

*Princess Prince*


----------



## Anju 

Sailor - I think that is your best avatar - and such a nice looking couple!

That gave me a bump today


----------



## Bren S.

Small things really mean the most to me 
So my bump today was a nice afternoon nap...while it rained.I love the sound of the rain


----------



## Bren S.

sailor said:


> *Princess Prince*


Aww what a nice looking couple


----------



## Aravis60

Very cute pics, Sailor. 
My "bump" today was getting to spend the day on "the river" with my dad and grandpa on dad's boat. It was a beautiful, sunny day and a nice time was had by all who attended and participated.


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hey Susan, did ya send 'im back or what?


My cats would have had him for breakfast.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> My cats would have had him for breakfast.


    You said to send 'im...


----------



## Susan in VA

Well yes...  but since you didn't, I'm rationalizing that I didn't need him anyway.


----------



## NogDog

Visited the parental units today along with big sis. Had a nice time together, ate some good Mom-made food (lasagna). I ended up giving Dad a book for Fathers' Day:
 (click here for Kindle version)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Well yes... but since you didn't, I'm rationalizing that I didn't need him anyway.


Well, he certainly would have been their "bump" for the day...


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, he would certainly have been a "bump" for THEM!


LOL! Quite true. Instead they had to make do with plain old kitty treats. And I had to make do with.... ok, never mind, I don't feel like writing another limerick tonight.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> LOL! Quite true. Instead they had to make do with plain old kitty treats. And I had to make do with.... ok, never mind, I don't feel like writing another limerick tonight.


[move]Aaaaaahhhhhhh[/move]     HaHaHaHaHaHa!!!!!!! 
Cute Susan, real cute! Ya know *I* *didn't!*


----------



## Buttercup

Knowing that I have 3 more work days until vacation!  Two 12 hour shifts and one 4 hour shift.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> Knowing that I have 3 more work days until vacation! Two 12 hour shifts and one 4 hour shift.


Good for you. Have Fun!


----------



## Susan in VA

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> Knowing that I have 3 more work days until vacation! Two 12 hour shifts and one 4 hour shift.


Ahhh, vacations.... I remember those..... <sigh>

Enjoy yours!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Today's bump was a Father's Day meal cooked by our fourteen-year-old son for his Dad. Beef stroganoff, no less. It's funny but he's far more interested in cooking than his twenty-year-old sister. Her contribution to our Father's Day meal was to buy the cheesecake from Safeway.


----------



## Addie

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Today's bump was a Father's Day meal cooked by our fourteen-year-old son for his Dad. Beef stroganoff, no less. It's funny but he's far more interested in cooking than his twenty-year-old sister. Her contribution to our Father's Day meal was to buy the cheesecake from Safeway.


That's a great bump! Maybe your son will be a chef!


----------



## koolmnbv

My bump today was getting to spend all day with my family. We went to church and dinner and a movie. We saw The Proposal, it was really funny.


----------



## geoffthomas

My bump on Saturday was being told that I made a nice contribution to the Red Team.
Being a kinda senior guy, I am expected to contribute.
So to have it pointed out is nice (and EVERYBODY likes recognition).

Just sayin.....


----------



## geoffthomas

My bump Sunday was to be visited by my 4 year old granddaughter and her 1 year old sister (also my GD).

Always fun to hear little girls laugh.

My son and my DIL were also there.

With a long distance call from this son's twin brother (who lives in Florida) and his wife.

And my wife and daughter were already at home.

Got an earlier visit from my eldest son and his wife, so it was a complete picture by the end of the day.

But the bump was the 4yrold. - she giggles - 



Just sayin.....


----------



## kevindorsey

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> Knowing that I have 3 more work days until vacation! Two 12 hour shifts and one 4 hour shift.


That usually gets me really going too.


----------



## drenee

Saturday had two bumps.  My youngest son placed second in a 15K Run For Reading race.  
And I got to see all of my uncles and my one aunt together at my family reunion.

Sunday's bump was I sat at the lake and read for most of the day.  

Today's bump is that my K2 was sitting on my patio when I got home this morning.  

It's been a bumpy few days for me.  LOL
deb


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

AddieLove said:


> That's a great bump! Maybe your son will be a chef!


I once asked him if he wanted to be a chef, but he simply shrugged and said he didn't know. He's never had a clear idea about career goals, but he sure watches the Food Channel a lot, which is fine with me. He also eats twice as much as me and his sister, but he has so little body fat that he looks like a toothpick with clothes. I'm pretty envious. 

Today's bump was that my husband brought home apple tarts from his favorite Chinese bakery.


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> But the bump was the 4yrold. - she giggles -


Make sure you record it sometime! That way you can have it as a .wav file on your computer and listen whenever you need a five-second bump at work...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I found my favorite pair of sneakers, they have been lost since Mardi Gras... I only wore them once! Love them though.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

No rain today in Pennsylvania, although . . .

Ed Patterson


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Make sure you record it sometime! That way you can have it as a .wav file on your computer and listen whenever you need a five-second bump at work...


That is true. I have a photo frame with my DD saying "UhMaMaMa" she was still learning how to say it! She did not talk until she was almost three! So her voice was so young and sweet.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I risked life and limb driving down the LV Strip to get to the Fashion Show Mall, but I got it. I got my Lamy Safari fountian pen, ink, and converter! YAY!


----------



## koolmnbv

My bump for today was having the whole afternoon open to just take a nap. It was very relaxing. I just laid down and never woke up for 3+ hours.  Now I think I am going to make a cup of Hot tea and then maybe back to bed. I have been sleeping ALOT lately. But today was the first day in a while that I could lay down and take a nap with nothing else going on or on my mind that needed done elsewhere. 

I know its just a nap, but it was a good relaxing one.


----------



## sjc

Today: First day off (from work) in a long time that I didn't have to run around. So, I cleaned the house spotless...looks pretty and feels _so good_.


----------



## Sailor

I had too many bumps to count today, so let's just say . . .


My whole day was one big BUMP.  I am so happy.  


Sailor


----------



## koolmnbv

My bump for today was going out on a nice long walk and talking to one of my sisters, she lives in Virginia. We talked for about an hour. I miss her and the baby.


----------



## Anju 

My DH's bowling team came in second and he had second high series, and he gave ME all his winnings!  WOO HOO - still looking for a rice cooker and this will definitely go for that.  Friends taking me into Guadalajara next week to the malls gotta find on there.  That's my bump for several days.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Got a text while at work that read: FREE BETTE MIDLER TICKETS. was so excited.

Later got another text. mom said she only has two tickets. Still they brought me a peace offering....Animal Fries from In-N-Out.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Well I have been home for a few days from Scotland and I have had several nice "bumps" from my dear wife and so this is my bump for the day (so far) have a good day  vw


----------



## Rasputina

The monsoons have arrived! It's 100 degrees and raining good. LOL I love monsoon season.


----------



## Anju 

How nice to have you "home" VW - a bump for us for you to be back safe and sound.


----------



## frojazz

I got back from camping on Monday and have been enjoying good memories of the three little ones that were with us.  Lily is almost 5, Nora is 3 and 3/4 (she told me herself), and Owen ("baby O") is 16 months.  Their parents were brave to come camping with me.  There is nothing like snuggling with a little one to 'bump' your day!


----------



## sjc

Lasagna at Mom & Dad's...mmmm...mmmm.  
Mom had a great day today and made lasagna...was totally out of breath and using her oxygen by the time she finished; but boy, was it worth it.  Every time I eat over, I study their faces just to be sure I'll remember them for when they aren't here.


----------



## Dori

Wasps attacked me from a nest in my hose reel, My toilet fill up malfunctioned and had standing water in bathroom, I fell getting out of bed and have a small scrape on top of my head, hair gone and a red area that one niece said looks like a carpet burn and the other said looks like a bruise.

My bump is that my 9 yr old Luke was with me today and we joined one of my nieces,  Luke's aunt,  for lunch.


----------



## sjc

Dori: Yikes, we don't mean bump LITERALLY...are you ok?


----------



## Sailor

It was another beautiful day.

Happiness in my life brought me a grand BUMP today.  

Sailor


----------



## koolmnbv

I received a baby papoose and a infant swing in the mail today from my sister. It was so nice and un-expected. 

My sister just had a little girl in Feb. The 1st grandbaby/granddaughter in our fam. Then my baby comes in August he will be the first grandson.  

But The swing is so cute, it's alot more high tech than I remember baby swings to be. My little brother was the last baby in our family (other than my neice but shes still pretty new)  and he's 14 now so I guess things have advanced.


----------



## Tippy

Koolmnbv -  what a great package to receive from your sister.  It is so much fun to get things ready for a baby -- am sure you are having a great time.  Trust you are feeling well.  

My baby is 36 -- like I remember when Pampers was 'discovered'.  I did cloth diapers and plastic pants.  The baby swing was just a wind-up thing.  Car seats. . . oh my gosh it just scares me when I think of what I used for a car seat.  Guess it was better than nothing. . .  

I am excited for you!  Take care.


----------



## koolmnbv

Thanks so much Tippy!

I am feeling good, I complain a little bit more than I actually should. I'm sure everyone around me is getting pretty excited for the finish line as well 

It seems like ALL I talk about anymore is the baby. If I am not talking about the baby I am talking about baby clothes, baby shoes, baby equipment/gear, baby appointments, you get the picture. I even dream of the baby!! A few nights ago he had TONS of red curly hair (I'm blonde and my husband is dark brown hair.) So I don't know where the red hair dream came from but he was so cute. LOL

Also I am *very glad* that pampers were discovered. I don't think I would be very efficient with cloth diapers and pins!


----------



## geoffthomas

I have a bump everyday just to be allowed to share the planet with you all.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Dori

It is a daily bump to be perpendicular.


----------



## Tippy

Dori said:


> It is a daily bump to be perpendicular.


Here's looking up at you, Kid!


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> I have a bump everyday just to be allowed to share the planet with you all.


We're all lucky to have you as our friend.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Dori said:


> It is a daily bump to be perpendicular.


Even for us gravitationally challenged. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## intinst

koolmnbv said:


> Also I am *very glad* that pampers were discovered. I don't think I would be very efficient with cloth diapers and pins!


You'd be surprised, as many times a day as it has to happen, even dads get pretty good with cloth and pins. But, I was soooo thankful to the family friend who gifted us with two cases of disposibles later. And we were able to continue using them becase I had received a raise at work.


----------



## Anju 

I got a bump from Jeff, Ed, Tippy, Geoff, Sailor, koolmnbv, etc., etc., etc. all you terrific kindlers.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

New Job!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

After three tries, my novel, Baling, is finally available as a DTB! I'm so excited! Of course Kindleboarders won't have any need of the print version, but it still made my day!

Oh, here is the link:
https://www.createspace.com/3383024


----------



## frojazz

Carol Hanrahan said:


> After three tries, my novel, Baling, is finally available as a DTB! I'm so excited! Of course Kindleboarders won't have any need of the print version, but it still made my day!
> 
> Oh, here is the link:
> https://www.createspace.com/3383024


Carol,
That is so exciting! I'll have you know that I've read two kindle books that I just *had* to buy as DTBs to share with family and friends. I haven't read Baling yet, but it is on my TBR list!
Congratulations!


----------



## Anju 

Baling is quite a good book - congrats Carol

I had a friend ask me though if it was about whales


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Carol.  
And Congratulations VA on the new job.  Tell us more about it.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Carol Hanrahan said:


> After three tries, my novel, Baling, is finally available as a DTB! I'm so excited! Of course Kindleboarders won't have any need of the print version, but it still made my day!
> Oh, here is the link:
> https://www.createspace.com/3383024


Congrats on the DTB. It is a good feeling and I'm feeling great today because I got a real bump from a good friend today who totally supported me at work when I thought he would be deadset against my idea. I'm still excited about it almost four hours later.


----------



## frojazz

My bump today is that I got the lawn mowed, a book finished and a review written; I weeded my garden, made risotto for the first time (it turned out great!), and ate a salad with lettuce that came from my garden.  I'm looking forward to when I'll have my own tomatoes to put in it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

My bump: chocolate


----------



## koolmnbv

Anju No. 469 said:


> I got a bump from Jeff, Ed, Tippy, Geoff, Sailor, koolmnbv, etc., etc., etc. all you terrific kindlers.


Aww thanks Anju! Its a bump for me also to hear you say that.

Congrats Carol on your book becoming DTV! Thats amazing.


----------



## Rasputina

I deleted a crappy book off my K, that I'd been struggling to get through and finally couldn't take anymore. It's nice to get that thing out of the way. I don't even care how it was supposed to end. On to better reading.


----------



## Aravis60

My bump today was cleaning the bathroom and then taking a nice nap. Not terribly exciting, but satisfying. Also, it finally rained and I didn't have to water my flowers.


----------



## Sailor

Thank you, Anju, you are a sweet lady.  I too get bumps from our Kindlers here.



Also, for me, there is nothing like being loved and loving someone back that gives me the biggest bump of all.  

Sailor


----------



## frojazz

sailor said:


> Thank you, Anju, you are a sweet lady. I too get bumps from our Kindlers here.
> 
> Also, for me, there is nothing like being loved and loving someone back that gives me the biggest bump of all.
> 
> Sailor


Sailor,
I don't ever say it, but I really appreciate your positivity. I don't think I'm the only one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Anju No. 469 said:


> I got a bump from Jeff, Ed, Tippy, Geoff, Sailor, koolmnbv, etc., etc., etc. all you terrific kindlers.


Like Sailor, I get bumps just thinking about sweet people here like Dona (Anju).
And Intinst - just making us happy (especially with his graphics over in the happy birthday thread).
And the authors who participate here like Jeff.
And the new authors who are emerging like Gertie.
And the neat mods like Ann and Leslie and Heather (Luv) and Betsy.
And let's not forget Harvey.
Wow I could keep adding Ands huh?
And posting demons like Sugar - isn't she great?

And just sayin......


----------



## Anju 

What Geoff said

But my biggest bump today is DORI no wonder she was such a good clown! She always brings a smile to my face with her wit and humor.


----------



## Dori

Thank you all.  You are so kind.  I am beginning to see a faint screen saver after an hour of charging.  My head bump has resulted in a skinned place about the size of a quarter on the top of my head.  Real cute.  Wonder if the hair will ever grow back.

The bee stings sound really scary to me,  glad you are ok.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Today I had a moment of tranquility, something rare and to be savored and filed in the achives of happiness. It happened when I reflected on a long life filled with opportunies taken and opportunies lost, and one populated with more kindness than any person ought to recieve.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Today I had a moment of tranquility, something rare and to be savored and filed in the achives of happiness. It happened when I reflected on a long life filled with opportunies taken and opportunies lost, and one populated with more kindness that any person ought to recieve.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


<sniff> That sounds so nice.


----------



## Anju 

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Today I had a moment of tranquility, something rare and to be savored and filed in the archives of happiness. It happened when I reflected on a long life filled with opportunities taken and opportunities lost, and one populated with more kindness than any person ought to receive.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I agree with Susan


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My bump today was coming home from work, extremely tired with hurting foots and finding a nice margarita waiting for me.  Ahhhhh.  Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## Sailor

I am BUMPing along today with my love, being loved, and in love.  

There are things in life that are only a gift from God.

Sailor


----------



## koolmnbv

sailor said:


> I am BUMPing along today with my love, being loved, and in love.
> 
> There are things in life that are only a gift from God.
> 
> Sailor


Sailor if I could pay more attention to the miracle and gifts from God each day I would be alot better off! I need to follow your lead!

BTW I love how you digitally put your face on a new avatar all the time, your avatars are the cutest!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Waking up to see my beautiful DD's (9) tiny face, as she sleeps next to me.... I have not seen it since last Saturday!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

So far (and it's early), I have received two bumps.  One for my thread from a friend/fan and another from a silly starling that came to bathe in my birdbath and shook almost all the water out of it.


----------



## Sweety18

My bump:  Sunny Skies this morning


----------



## Sailor

koolmnbv said:


> Sailor if I could pay more attention to the miracle and gifts from God each day I would be alot better off! I need to follow your lead!
> 
> BTW I love how you digitally put your face on a new avatar all the time, your avatars are the cutest!


Thank you, Kool - you are very kind to say this.

I have seen too many deaths of friends and family in the past 3 years, it has really changed me, for the better I hope. Life and love are too precious a commodity to take for granted; you can have both one day, and a second later they can be taken from you. I have learned to cherish the people who are dear to me, and to be grateful that I have yet another day to share with them in this world.

The avatars are something I have just learned to do last week, I'm really enjoying playing with it. I want to get a photo-type program that will let me do a better job at this, I am afraid some of the avatars are quite crude and I would like to fine-tune them and master this art. It is really fun to do, and to see my face on all the new clothes and different sceneries (without having to spend the money) is a plus. I have a dear friend who creates the hard ones for me, he is excellent at what he does - and yes, I am very thankful I have him in my life as well.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

sailor said:


> The avatars are something I have just learned to do last week, I'm really enjoying playing with it.


Love the butterfly hat. Reminds of faeries and I'm quite partial to them.  Keep playing with them. I'm always looking forward to your latest changes, thinking "OK, let's see what Sailor is up to today." I never realized this until the butterfly thing.  So I thought I'd shoot you a comment on it. Brendan


----------



## sjc

The first day in a veerrrry long time with NO RAIN, sunny skies:
My sister took Mom and Dad duty and hubby and I went to the beach...it was glorious!!!  I feel so revitalized with a bit of sun.  Then to come home, and catch up on these posts...perfect.

Sailor:  Love the Avatar
Dori:  Love you
Ed:  You're the best...keep em coming


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I realized that The Time Travellers Wife movie trailer came out last week:


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I went to this bug thing in New Orleans... and I ate about 15-20 seasoned crickets (like the bait kind) and a fat meal worm, and a wax worm! Also had a pretty butterfly land on me! But my best bump was when the pretty butterfly landed on my DD's (9) finger and she walked around for about 15minutes with it! I made a video of it which included it finally flying away! She was ecstatic... walked all the way down Canal Street holding her finger out staring at it and saying "This is my most favorite day!"


----------



## Dori

My bump for the day was to read that sjc had a fun beach day with her hubby.

The coke float I just finished came in 2nd.


----------



## Dori

Eating crickets and worms would not be my bump for the day unless we are talking goose bumps.

What a magical moment for your daughter with the butterfly.  Glad you able to catch it on video.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Meredith's butterfly story was the best.  And Dori, a coke float?  A coke Float?  You got me wanting a coke float!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Dori said:


> Eating crickets and worms would not be my bump for the day unless we are talking goose bumps.
> What a magical moment for your daughter with the butterfly. Glad you able to catch it on video.


Well, ya see, I'm a real girlie-girl, yet I love outdoorsy stuff. I loved the tv show "Fear Factor" and used to wondre if I had to, would I eat a bug. And so I heard at this Insectarium thing you could eat them for FREE! and I am so about a bargain!  Sooooo, I told my daughter you know, that I had always wanted to eat a bug... and she said "SO seriously, Mama, you have been like waiting all of your life, like thinking, man! I wish I could eat a bug! Seriously? YOu seriously have been thinking that? ANd why have I never heard this in my whole lifetime?" SHe looked disgusted!  and I looked at her little 48lbs of girlie fluff and said "Yep! I have!"   

THe crickets tasted like seasoned sunflower seeds... the consistency and flavor and the worms... well... just tasted like the stuff they were marinated in... Mango Salsa, and Spicey salsa. NOt BAD at all. I even took a pic. of it. SHe was so grossed-out by it she could not hold the camera!    SHe did laugh though.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Meredith's butterfly story was the best. And Dori, a coke float? A coke Float? You got me wanting a coke float!


Thanks Carol! She is still on a cloud!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> SHe was so grossed-out by it she could not hold the camera!


So am I.   

Meredith, I *refuse* to include bugs in the chicken fricassee recipe.


----------



## koolmnbv

went to a movie with my sisters and my mom. We all saw my sisters keeper together. It was sad but I was glad to have my sisters and mom to see it with.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> So am I.
> Meredith, I *refuse* to include bugs in the chicken fricassee recipe.


Ok, Susan....  THANKS!


----------



## patrisha w.

My "bump" for this week is that I finally came to the conclusion that I was not going to end up in the poor house if I scrimped a bit in other areas and used the money thus saved to get someone in to clean my floors! 

Back story: I am a pensioner on a fixed budget. I am also one of the few people who didn't recover well from a hip replacement so, therefore, I have back pains and walk with a cane. This has left me able to clean house quite well at waist level {dusting, tidying etc] but not able to do floors.

So, I hired a neighbor to do my floors and I walked around yesterday marvelling at the beauty of clean floors! 

patrisha


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

patrisha #150 said:


> My "bump" for this week is that I finally came to the conclusion that I was not going to end up in the poor house if I scrimped a bit in other areas and used the money thus saved to get someone in to clean my floors!
> Back story: I am a pensioner on a fixed budget. I am also one of the few people who didn't recover well from a hip replacement so, therefore, I have back pains and walk with a cane. This has left me able to clean house quite well at waist level {dusting, tidying etc] but not able to do floors.
> So, I hired a neighbor to do my floors and I walked around yesterday marvelling at the beauty of clean floors!
> patrisha


Good for you Patrisha... If I lived near you we could barter... maybe a good home cooked meal for one thorough floor job ... I *really* would!


----------



## Cowgirl

I made 3 loaves of bread and some truffle brownies to take to a friend for dinner and my house smells amazing.


----------



## intinst

We could be friends, too! Just bring the brownies, my wife makes great bread.


----------



## Cowgirl

intinst said:


> We could be friends, too! Just bring the brownies, my wife makes great bread.


I'll trade you a loaf of your wife's bread for my brownies.


----------



## intinst

Deal! Wonder how long it will take to get from Arkansas to Arizona?


----------



## Rasputina

I woke up and went for a morning swim in the 80 degree pool. Great way to start the day


----------



## sjc

Dad is coming over to show me how to correctly prune all my roses; and to visit the new frog in my pond.  An osprey got 3 of my 5 fish...sad.


----------



## Aravis60

Cowgirl said:


> I made 3 loaves of bread and some truffle brownies to take to a friend for dinner and my house smells amazing.


Yummy!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Aravis60 said:


> Yummy!!


I guess my bump for the day was watching a goofy movie named "House Bunny". I couldn't believe, but it really made me laugh, which always lifts my spirits. Brendan


----------



## koolmnbv

Brendan Carroll said:


> I guess my bump for the day was watching a goofy movie named "House Bunny". I couldn't believe, but it really made me laugh, which always lifts my spirits. Brendan


LOL I seen that movie. It was pretty funny, of course not a brilliant epic motion picture, but still had funny parts.


----------



## geoffthomas

sjc said:


> Dad is coming over to show me how to correctly prune all my roses; and to visit the new frog in my pond. An osprey got 3 of my 5 fish...sad.


It is good that you have a close relationship with your father.
Congratulate him for us that he did such a good job raising you.
I am sure he is a great guy.

And sorry to hear about the fish.
That is the bad thing about a pond.
I hope they weren't Koi. They are both expensive and have personality.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

start work today. work=money=MORE KINDLE BOOKS!!!! or a dx or a acer (the new 11 in)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

koolmnbv said:


> LOL I seen that movie. It was pretty funny, of course not a brilliant epic motion picture, but still had funny parts.


Yeah, I guess my real bump from yesterday was another funny movie, but very old, so old that the clothes are almost back in style again: The Revenge of the Pink Panther.


----------



## sjc

Geoff:  Thanks.  Treasuring every moment with the folks.  Dad 5 stents put in last month. 

The fish:  they were not koi:  however, they have survived several seasons because we care enough to take them indoors in the winter:  just one swoop and...gone.  Oh well, that's nature...still feel bad though.


----------



## Dori




----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I cleaned the apartment and got 7 bags of


Spoiler



stuff (made you peek),


 into my Public Sorage Unit. Isn't Public Storage a good idea?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Yippeee!  Amazon.com has just listed the DTB version of Baling!  Ok, so no image yet, but it should show up soon!  All you dear Kindlers know what the cover looks like anyway.    

Dori, I'm still dreaming of that coke float.................... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Susan in VA

Cowgirl said:


> I made 3 loaves of bread and some truffle brownies to take to a friend for dinner and my house smells amazing.


I know what truffles are (heck, I've even made them) and I know what brownies are (duh), but what are truffle brownies??


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> I know what truffles are (heck, I've even made them) and I know what brownies are (duh), but what are truffle brownies??


Doesn't it sound GOOD... whatever they are?


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> Dad is coming over to show me how to correctly prune all my roses; and to visit the new frog in my pond. An osprey got 3 of my 5 fish...sad.


That wouldn't be Meredith's frog, would it?? 

It was supposed to be FedExed to Virginia, not up to where you are!!


----------



## intinst

That frog is really getting around...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> That wouldn't be Meredith's frog, would it??
> 
> It was supposed to be FedExed to Virginia, not up to where you are!!


Just what I what I was wondering!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> That frog is really getting around...


Yea, he's really BUSY these days... I meant nights!


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> Yeah, I guess my real bump from yesterday was another funny movie, but very old, so old that the clothes are almost back in style again: The Revenge of the Pink Panther.


ooh, I like Peter Sellers movies! <reminded now that I haven't watched those in _decades_.... off to go see if I have any on tape>


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Isn't Public Storage a good idea?


As long as the stuff doesn't stay there for fifteen years...

Tempting, though. Just think how fast I could declutter my house


----------



## Bren S.

Got to spend a bit of time with family,and collected lots of hugs 

A definite bump to my day


----------



## koolmnbv

What is public storage?


----------



## Dori

koolmnbv said:


> What is public storage?


It is where people pay money to put their junk they don't want in their home.


----------



## koolmnbv

So you rent someones home to have them store your stuff??


----------



## Susan in VA

No, no, it's a big warehouse-like facility where people rent little rooms, 10x10 or so, to store their own stuff in.  Each one is individually locked by the renter.


----------



## koolmnbv

Susan in VA said:


> No, no, it's a big warehouse-like facility where people rent little rooms, 10x10 or so, to store their own stuff in. Each one is individually locked by the renter.


O my gosh I am nuts! I know exactly what you are talking about now.

For some reason I had it in my mine that someone lists a spare room on craigs list (or other such place) you call them and rent out their garage,spare room etc. for all your stuff. I have no idea why I thought that.

Thanks for clearing this up, I had a bit of a brain spasm


----------



## Sailor

BUMP!

I am so happy and content with the man I love and to know he loves me back.  Life is sweet...

Sailor


----------



## koolmnbv

sailor said:


> BUMP!
> 
> I am so happy and content with the man I love and to know he loves me back. Life is sweet...
> 
> Sailor


that is a very good bump. I am with someone that I have VERY little to no feelings for and it is agonizing. But since this is the bump thread I will not go into that.  But to completely give your love to someone and know that it is being given in return is amazing. Definitely bump-worthy.

My bump for today is keeping my mind free and clear of al the negative thoughts and emotions I have been having lately. Praying more and asking for help when needed is a major boost. All of you kb'ers are also to help for my better outlook! Thank KB!


----------



## Cowgirl

Susan in VA said:


> I know what truffles are (heck, I've even made them) and I know what brownies are (duh), but what are truffle brownies??


The bread was homemade but I cheated on the truffle brownies. Trader Joe's has a Truffle Bronwie box mix. Just add 2 eggs and water. in 30 minutes you have the best brownies you ever had! If you love chocolate you'll love these brownies.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cowgirl said:


> The bread was homemade but I cheated on the truffle brownies. Trader Joe's has a Truffle Bronwie box mix. Just add 2 eggs and water. in 30 minutes you have the best brownies you ever had! If you love chocolate you'll love these brownies.


Oh, duh! I've probably walked past the box dozens of times, then. 

I never bought them because I figured brownies are so easy to make I didn't want to bother with a box, though I should have realized that the TJ brand was probably better than most others. Sometimes I try cake mixes but almost always I prefer to bake from scratch. I do keep one box of brownie mix and one box each of yellow and chocolate cake mix in the house for "emergencies", like when I find out in the evening that I should be bringing something to some event the next morning and don't have all the ingredients to bake and can't be bothered to go shopping at short notice. And if there hasn't been any such emergency, then once a year I use 'em up and replace them.

Have you tried the TraderJoe's vanilla cake mix? Yum!!


----------



## Susan in VA

koolmnbv said:


> My bump for today is keeping my mind free and clear of al the negative thoughts and emotions I have been having lately.


{{{koolmnbv}}} Hang in there.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I guess I'll be going to Trader Joes today..........................


----------



## Cowgirl

Trader Joe's is the best.  I need to put that vanilla cake mix on my "emergency" shelf...oh and another box of the truffle brownie mix.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cowgirl said:


> Trader Joe's is the best. I need to put that vanilla cake mix on my "emergency" shelf...oh and another box of the truffle brownie mix.


Now all we need is TJ as a KB sponsor.... I'm sure we're bringing them some extra business here!


----------



## Joe Paul Jr.

Today's "bump"?  My weekly weigh-in showed I lost another two pounds on Atkins, with zero pain or effort.  The weight is just sloughing off me as I shovel down chicken caesars, burgers (without bun), low-carb candy, etc., etc.  Today I had a steak caesar at a cute bar near the office, enjoying it as I read my New York Times Latest New Blog on my K2.


----------



## koolmnbv

Where and what is Trader joes It sounds amazing and I have never seen one.


Susan in VA said:


> {{{koolmnbv}}} Hang in there.


Thanks Susan, I am getting there!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

My girlfriend stopped by this morning, on the pretense of us going out for a cup of tea.  She pulled up in her brand new VW bug convertible!  Cream colored inside and out - we toodled off with the wind in our faces and the sun on our heads - it was a blast!
I'm happy for her - she has wanted one for a long time!


----------



## Sailor

I have been complaining about the heat, it's been between 100 - 110's. This was sent for me, it's the biggest laugh I've had all day:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Trader Joe's: http://www.traderjoes.com/

Kind of specialty grocery store. . . .good quality stuff and decent prices. Different than what you find in the 'usual' stores.

Really good beer selection -- at least here in Virginia.


----------



## Anju 

Being from Texas I had never heard of a Trader Joe, a t'ai chi student felt sorry for me and when she returned from Michigan last week brought me some dark chocolate from Trader Joe's !  That in itself was a BUMP daily as I am hording it, yummmmmmy (it is also hidden from my DH)


----------



## koolmnbv

Anju No. 469 said:


> Being from Texas I had never heard of a Trader Joe, a t'ai chi student felt sorry for me and when she returned from Michigan last week brought me some dark chocolate from Trader Joe's ! That in itself was a BUMP daily as I am hording it, yummmmmmy (it is also hidden from my DH)


I live in Texas so maybe thats why I never heard of it. Hmmm I might have to stock up on some goodies when I go out of town.


----------



## Dori

I just got bumped by another float.  This one was a luscious dream float.  Yummy.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Carol Hanrahan said:


> My girlfriend stopped by this morning, on the pretense of us going out for a cup of tea. She pulled up in her brand new VW bug convertible! Cream colored inside and out - we toodled off with the wind in our faces and the sun on our heads - it was a blast!
> I'm happy for her - she has wanted one for a long time!


Ok Carol... one question... did you "slug" her! 

My bump was reading your bump!  I love slug-bugs, I see them everywhere, dressed all up with flowers, "polka-spots" (as DD calls them) dressed as Herbie tie-dyed (took a pic of one Saturday at the Riverwalk in New Orleans! I JUST love THEM!


----------



## koolmnbv

The little hippy style punch-buggys are my favs. With the little peace signs and smiley faces. The new ones are so cute with the convertibles.


----------



## Susan in VA

Regarding Trader Joe's, I'll add that their house brand is always good, unlike the no-name versions that some supermarkets carry.


----------



## Susan in VA

koolmnbv said:


> Thanks Susan, I am getting there!


Ya know... I'm not sure if this is something I can post here... but it might give you a "bump" if you try it, so why not.

About a month before your due date, when you're feeling really large and unwieldy, GO HAVE SOME PICTURES TAKEN! Find a good friend (or a professional if necessary) with a digital camera and get about a hundred snapshots. (About _five_ of them will be really really good.) Don't wear your maternity "tent" dress, but find some all-over spandex, or a bathing suit, or just skip the bathing suit too, and celebrate your healthy glowing maternity look! Too many moms-to-be feel unattractive instead of enjoying the whole amazing process of helping a new life grow. I documented this phase with pics (ALL are with ME, of course, no copies elsewhere) and I'm really glad I did. I've rarely looked at them, but when I do they make me smile because of the life-affirming attitude that shows through. And just the process will make you feel good. Besides, your child will get a HUGE kick out of seeing them in about six years (which means that you have to take some that are fit for public viewing ) and asking over and over "is that really me?" 

Find someone you're comfortable with, and who does not have the nutty idea that maternity-shaped equals "too fat". If the photographer thinks you look good then so will the pics. Plan on spending a couple of hours on this. Take the camera chips with you afterward. (Or you could have hubby take them... but maybe someone else will make you more relaxed and willing to ham it up for the camera.)

Just a thought...


----------



## koolmnbv

It did give me a "bump" and since we are talking about my belly bump I think we can say this here.   

You know Susan thats a really good idea. I will need to get and build some courage and confidence up for it though  

I have 7 weeks left and I feel like I am the fattest pregnant woman that ever lived, I am sure that is not the case but it well feels like that. I think it will be inspirational in the future and I would love to see the babys face in a few years down the road when he sees the big belly that was once his home! 

If nothing else after I lose my baby weight I can look back and say to myself, see it was all worth it. I have a beautiful blessing from God and the weight gain wasn't permanent. I got thru it all and can look back at it with happiness. Even though right now I envy non-preggo people lol. 

Thanks for the great suggestion Susan and the "bump" for today!!


----------



## Susan in VA

koolmnbv said:


> Even though right now I envy non-preggo people lol.
> 
> Thanks for the great suggestion Susan and the "bump" for today!!


Oh phew, I'm glad you weren't put off by the idea. 

And I envy _you_!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I GOT A NEW JOB!!!!!      I GOT A NEW JOB!!!!!      I GOT A NEW  JOB!!!!


----------



## Rhiathame

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I GOT A NEW JOB!!!!!      I GOT A NEW JOB!!!!!      I GOT A NEW  JOB!!!!


Congo-rats!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Rhiathame said:


> Congo-rats!!!


I THANK GOD for this job... I have been looking since May, and have been worried about my boss giving me a bad reference because she was angry with me because I mentioned that I needed to find a new job for the school year because my daughter got zoned to another school and would not be able to drive the 45 minutes to work and get there on time. So I gave her plenty of time to find a replacement, even before contracts were given out, but she was very rude after that. AND Thank God, as it is every job I have ever interviewed for I was hired for! I did not break my record!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Ok Carol... one question... did you "slug" her!


No, I didn't realize I was s'posed to "slug" her. Next time!
She had just purchased the bug the night before, so except for the little vase with the flower, she hasn't had time to customize it. She's thinking of getting vanity plates. Oooohhh, any ideas for good vanity plates?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

koolmnbv said:


> The little hippy style punch-buggys are my favs. With the little peace signs and smiley faces. The new ones are so cute with the convertibles.


I think she'll be getting at least some of that stuff!


----------



## intinst

Congratulations Meredith!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Meredith,
Congrats!  I wanted to have a banner of CONGRATS! going across but I don't know how to do it!  (hint hint)


----------



## Susan in VA

*Yay Meredith!! *


----------



## Sailor

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I GOT A NEW JOB!!!!!      I GOT A NEW JOB!!!!!      I GOT A NEW  JOB!!!!


 CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!      CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!       CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Meredith,
> Congrats! I wanted to have a banner of CONGRATS! going across but I don't know how to do it! (hint hint)


Just scroll over the words you want to make into the banner (highlight them with your mouse) then click the little <-M<- button above the smileys! It is moving so you will see it... Try it!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sailor said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!      CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!       CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


Thanks Sailor!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Meredith You Are Awesome!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Meredith You Are Awesome!


Thanks! You are too! I just LOVE my new KB friends! 

There, Carol I even "fixed" your quote for ya! Good job, I was just about to PM you on how to change the colors... you are too quick for me!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> *Yay Meredith!! *


THANKS SUSAN!


----------



## Cowgirl

I learned something new today


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cowgirl said:


> I learned something new today


YaaaaaaaaY Cowgirl!


----------



## Susan in VA

Feeling slightly less technically clueless now....


----------



## intinst

Cowgirl said:


> I learned something new today





Meredith Sinclair said:


> YaaaaaaaaY Cowgirl!





Susan in VA said:


> Feeling slightly less technically clueless now....


Well, I didn't want to be the only one not doin it with a post.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Well, I didn't want to be the only one not doin it with a post.


Watch out for splinters....

<ducking and running really fast>


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Well, I didn't want to be the only one not doin it with a post.


Ya'll crack me up!!!!!!


----------



## Dori

Congrats Meredith!

Congrats to all you movers and shakers.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Watch out for splinters....
> 
> <ducking and running really fast>


I'll get yah for that my little pretty!


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> I'll get yah for that my little pretty!


LOL! Good thing DD wasn't looking over my shoulder there, I'd never be able to get her away from the computer! She's watched that movie about a hundred times (one of only five movies she's ever seen, actually).


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> LOL! Good thing DD wasn't looking over my shoulder there, I'd never be able to get her away from the computer! She's watched that movie about a hundred times (one of only five movies she's ever seen, actually).


Do tell, why only five movies? What are the other four... sorry, I am a bein' nosy....


----------



## Sailor

intinst said:


> I'll get yah for that my little pretty!


 *WHAT?*


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anybody notice I passed 500?!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Do tell, why only five movies? What are the other four... sorry, I am a bein' nosy....


Because she spends a lot of time reading, and doing jigsaw puzzles, and bike riding, and doing little craftsy projects, and and and... and her bedtime is at eight, so there's just not a lot of time to veg out in front of a screen.

The Wizard of Oz is the favorite, but the others are 101 Dalmatians (the original version), Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, Shrek, and Ariel (which she only saw once at someone else's house on a playdate).


----------



## Sailor

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Anybody notice I passed 500?!


Oh My Goodness, I didn't notice! I didn't notice my own either, wonder when I hit 1000? Just too busy posting to notice these things...


----------



## Susan in VA

Congrats on 5, Merry!   Onward and upward!

And Sailor, that one's a keeper...  dare ya to use THAT as your avatar!


----------



## Sailor

Susan in VA said:


> Congrats on 5, Merry! Onward and upward!
> 
> And Sailor, that one's a keeper... dare ya to use THAT as your avatar!


I accepted your dare, and I double-dog dare ya to use a dog on your avatar! 

Sailor *who never backs down to a dare*


----------



## Susan in VA

sailor said:


> I accepted your dare, and I double-dog dare ya to use a dog on your avatar!
> 
> Sailor *who never backs down to a dare*


You're on! (Temporarily of course. )

<off to find an appropriate pic....>


----------



## Sailor

Susan in VA said:


> You're on! (Temporarily of course. )
> 
> <off to find an appropriate pic....>


Of course temporarily! For a day. You be that bad dawg, I'll be that wicked witch!


----------



## Susan in VA

sailor said:


> Of course temporarily! For a day. You be that bad dawg, I'll be that wicked witch!


For a day. Starting.... NOW!

Dunno about "bad dawg", though.... this one doesn't look all that bad to me .... but it's the closest one I could find!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Susan: That dog looks like the cat. Hoot! Hoot!

Ed P


----------



## Susan in VA

Yep! 

And just for comparison.....










Your turn, Sailor!


----------



## koolmnbv

LOL I agree the cat and dog look alike! 

COngrats Meredith on passing 500 and on your new job!!! 

Congrats Sailor on passing 1000!!


----------



## Susan in VA

koolmnbv said:


> LOL I agree the cat and dog look alike!


They do, don't they... 

Here are a couple more.


----------



## intinst

Congrats Meredith and ailor, WoooHooo!


----------



## koolmnbv

Susan in VA said:


> They do, don't they...
> 
> Here are a couple more.


I will take them both!!!! So cute!


----------



## Susan in VA

koolmnbv said:


> I will take them both!!!! So cute!


Well yeah. They look sorta like.... cats!


----------



## Sailor

intinst said:


> Congrats Meredith and ailor, WoooHooo!


Intinst, who's ailor?


----------



## Sailor

Susan in VA said:


> Yep! And just for comparison.....
> 
> Your turn, Sailor!


Since I change my avatars so much, I'll just pick one where I'm not green:


----------



## Susan in VA

I like 'em both.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Sailor,
You are too funny.  I cracked up when I saw you turn green!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

intinst said:


> I'll get yah for that my little pretty!


Intinst,
You reminded me of one Halloween, when my youngest daughter was only about 5. She dressed up as a witch, and I did her face with the Halloween makeup - I was a rank amateur. By the time we finished, she looked like such an old, wrinkly, scary witch, that some of the other kids were scared by her appearance! I think the contrast of her diminutive size and the makeup was a real shocker!


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> For a day. Starting.... NOW!
> 
> Dunno about "bad dawg", though.... this one doesn't look all that bad to me .... but it's the closest one I could find!


It is good to know that the kitty will be coming back.
Just sayin..............................


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> It is good to know that the kitty will be coming back.


This from a dog-avatar person?? Wow.


----------



## intinst

It is just that we are so used to seeing your smiling kitten avatar, takes a second look to be sure that's you.


----------



## geoffthomas

Congratulations Meredith on your 500th post.

And also congratulations on your new job, Merry. 

Just congratulatin.......


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> It is just that we are so used to seeing your smiling kitten avatar, takes a second look to be sure that's you.


If you squint it looks pretty similar....

... can't say that about Sailor's new look, though!


----------



## intinst

Still can't see a tongue.


----------



## geoffthomas

And Wow green girl.

Congratulations Sailor on your 1000th post.

I'll bet you could put your face on KreelanWarrior Mike's blue girl.

Just suggestin........


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> This from a dog-avatar person?? Wow.


Well, I've got to the point where when I see the kitty I automatically think of you.

And it suits.

Just sayin......
(no more moving words for a while, I was getting dizzy).


----------



## Susan in VA

She'll be back tomorrow....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Dori?  Dori?  Dori!
I went to the grocery today and guess what I bought?  COKE!  ICE CREAM!  Dori, this is all your doing!


----------



## Dori

Carol,  enabling is fun,  enabling is fun,  enabling is fun.


----------



## Cindergayle

I had lunch a nice visit with one of my friends. She also has a Kindle. We live a small town and I think we are the only ones with Kindles here.


----------



## drenee

Congratulations Meredith!!  How exciting for you.
deb


----------



## sjc

*Sailor:* OMG...love the I dream of Jeannie one!!!
I met Barbara Eden twice. Got her autograph and believe it or not, I went to take a pic; we were arm in arm posing, and my husband broke the *$%*#$ camera (jammed it) and I got NO picture. She was so sweet and felt so bad. She is *TINY* she is barely 5 feet if even and a hundred pounds soaking wet. I don't know if you are aware of this...she lost her only child to drugs. He was found dead in his truck.

In keeping with the thread: Bump today was resisting a donut at work. I wanted one so bad but refrained from taking one.


----------



## Dori

eating the donut would be bumpier


----------



## Anju 

Proud of you SJC!!  Those donuts can be wicked and the green Sailor might haunt you tonight!

Sorry Sailor, green is not your color - but betcha you could be an awesome blue kreelan warrior!
BTW congrats on your 1000 posts, all of them were pretty good too.  Love posts where it means something.

Merry - 500 is pretty durn good, and congratulations on your new job!  That is absolutely awesome!

My bump today was at the doctors office and I was able to demonstrate my kindle twice and had one overt look    Don't think I sold one though, but at least they now know about it.  It is difficult to demo or tell about the DX without one though LOL LOL LOL


----------



## sjc

Dori:  Yeah, a thigh bump.
Anju:  Yay for you showing off your K!! Love it.


----------



## Anju 

Also got a forwarded e-mail asking about the kindle - do you realize how difficult it is to keep it short and sweet?  I tried to give the basics and sent her here for more information!    Still a long long e-mail touting the benefits of all three (Ed you woulda been proud of me!)


----------



## ladyknight33

The kindle I won on twitter arrived. I defintely made up my mind to give my welll loved Ladybug to my BFF. I was able to buy a Purple ROH cover for her. I need to head over to Borsa Bella and find a bag for her to carry "her" kindle in.  I can hardly wait to get her all dressed and ready to go to her new home.


----------



## patrisha w.

This morning I went to physical therapy in the lovely warm pool. My usual therapist, Nancy,  had been away for two weeks but was here today. She said, "Patricia, is it just my imagination or are you walking a bit better?" I said I thought I was but, quite honestly, I want it so much, I thought I was just imagining it!
Well, she got me in the pool and asked if she could check my hips. I have a seriously atrophied abductor muscle on the left and as she checked the muscle on the left and compared it with the one on the right, she said, "I do believe you are showing some definite recovery in the left muscle!" Now, I had been thinking that myself since the hollow on that size seemed to me to be less deep than it had been...

You have NO idea how happy this makes me. It seems there may be a small chance that I might walk again without a cane. I used to be a regular 3 to 4 miles a day walker and got great pleasure from it. and I am almost too excited to believe there is a possibility that someday, I might be back to doing this...

Sometime next week Nancy will do a strength test on my muscles and we will proceed from there. Just making me think there is hope again really got me working hard in the pool and will encourage me to be very conscientious about my home exercises...

patrisha


----------



## Susan in VA

That's fantastic, Patrisha!  Wishing you continued improvement!!


----------



## Andra

I got to go kayaking on Town Lake this evening and saw a beautiful sunset on the way home.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

patrisha #150 said:


> You have NO idea how happy this makes me. It seems there may be a small chance that I might walk again without a cane. I used to be a regular 3 to 4 miles a day walker and got great pleasure from it. and I am almost too excited to believe there is a possibility that someday, I might be back to doing this...
> 
> Sometime next week Nancy will do a strength test on my muscles and we will proceed from there. Just making me think there is hope again really got me working hard in the pool and will encourage me to be very conscientious about my home exercises...
> 
> patrisha


Patrisha,
You are an inspiration to us all! Continued improvement!


----------



## Sailor

My BUMP today is being in love, life just isn't better than this.

Here's for you, my love.


----------



## Bren S.

Wonderful news Patrisha


----------



## koolmnbv

Congrats Patrisha I hope you just keep getting better each day! '


My bump is that we got to Orlando,fla on pur vacation, even though it is supposed to be raining the entire time we are here, it is still great to be away. We had a lovely dinner tonight and our hotel is very nice. My lil sister met up with about 60 of her friends down here, they always do a 4th vacation and they picked orlando this year. They are having fun despite the weather. My fun is coming by just relaxing down here!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Some friends of my DD just advanced to Vegas in the "America's Got Talent" competition. They were the cuties with the big wigs....Cute and fun! My DD is too shy to compete in the dance competitions.  although they take classes together, she just is not quite ready to join the team. But her friends are lots of fun and she will be so proud of them.


----------



## koolmnbv

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Some friends of my DD just advanced to Vegas in the "America's Got Talent" competition. They were the cuties with the big wigs....Cute and fun! My DD is too shy to compete in the dance competitions.  although they take classes together, she just is not quite ready to join the team. But her friends are lots of fun and she will be so proud of them.


That is amazing! i haven't seen the show but I will watch from now on and root for your dd's friends! How fun


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

koolmnbv said:


> That is amazing! i haven't seen the show but I will watch from now on and root for your dd's friends! How fun


 OFF Topic... sorry.... 


Spoiler



Thanks, rough couple of days, still got the open-heart surgery tomorrow (they ended up having to operate on his carotid artery yesterday, before he could have the BIG surgery, so his surgery had to be postponed until tomorrow.


 Got to come home tonight and watch DVR of favorite Summer Reality kind of show... and we see her friends on there! She was sleeping but my hubby and I watched it, so excited to see them advance, my girl's dance teacher (the owner's daughter) is amazing. My DD's dance recitals are THE BEST I have ever seen. DD will not do the Dance Team (although she was asked) but loves the school, owner, teachers, friends. It is AWESOME that they actually are advancing. You can watch the shows you miss on-line BTW. Thanks for sharing in my "bump"! They were a cute act, and fun but competition is fierce! BUT they are moving on to the next step, that is a big deal. I know WE are proud of them they work really hard for their competitions.


----------



## koolmnbv

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OFF Topic... sorry....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, rough couple of days, still got the open-heart surgery tomorrow (they ended up having to operate on his carotid artery yesterday, before he could have the BIG surgery, so his surgery had to be postponed until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Got to come home tonight and watch DVR of favorite Summer Reality kind of show... and we see her friends on there! She was sleeping but my hubby and I watched it, so excited to see them advance, my girl's dance teacher (the owner's daughter) is amazing. My DD's dance recitals are THE BEST I have ever seen. DD will not do the Dance Team (although she was asked) but loves the school, owner, teachers, friends. It is AWESOME that they actually are advancing. You can watch the shows you miss on-line BTW. Thanks for sharing in my "bump"! They were a cute act, and fun but competition is fierce! BUT they are moving on to the next step, that is a big deal. I know WE are proud of them they work really hard for their competitions.


I have kept your brother in law and his upcoming surgery in my prayers. Please keep me updated on his condition, I will be thinking about him.

Thanks for letting me know about the past episodes online, I will catch up and then set my DVR to record all the newer episodes. Your daughter will be so excited when she finally sees her friends on tv!


----------



## Anju 

Sailor - you give me a bump with your love!  New love is so exciting - as well as old love  

patrisha - WOW, keep on hanging in there, that is wonderful news!  We'll have to get together and walk when you can, maybe vicariously or a cyber walk but I am with you all the way!

my bump today is it is still raining, since 3 am.  Just glad I have nothing outside the house that needs to be done!  Acts like it will clear up before long though, but just glad to have the rain, the lake needs it.


----------



## Rhiathame

Because some banks are closed tomorrow we got paid a day early!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rhiathame, great bump!

Patrisha, great bump for you, too!  I remember the joys of small advances after my knee surgery and after some of my back problems, that's great news!

My bump was our new dining room chairs arriving (we don't have a kitchen table so we use these every day).  The old chairs were really falling apart.  These were made by Amish in Lancaster (really) and are signed and dated!  How cool is that!

Have a great one!

Betsy


----------



## kevindorsey

koolmnbv said:


> That is amazing! i haven't seen the show but I will watch from now on and root for your dd's friends! How fun


Wow, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

My bump was that I finally turned in all the change to Coinstar for the amazon credit!  Glad the Coinstar thread warned me of certain locations where they wouldn't give you the ecertificate, so I checked and our nearest one didn't.  So we found one that did, now I have Kindle book money!


----------



## Bren S.

My bump for the day was ....

learning something new


----------



## Susan in VA

Gonna tell us what you learned?


----------



## LaRita

My bump today is my new netbook, being connected where we had no service before, and being able to visit Kindleboards on weekends when we were previously out of touch.


----------



## Bren S.

Susan in VA said:


> Gonna tell us what you learned?


lol silly..I learned to make my words scroll across the screen


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sugar, congratulations on learning something new!, LaRita, congrats on the new netbook, see you this weekend!

My second bump of the day was learning that SJC's boss was going to reimburse her for the money spent on fixing the office computer system (see separate post).  Yay!  (First one was my chairs, as I posted earlier.)

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Sugar said:


> lol silly..I learned to make my words scroll across the screen


oh.... I thought that was the day before.. never mind, I'm probably confused from being a bit short on sleep


----------



## Bren S.

Nope I wasn't here yesterday when how to do it was explained...so for me it is something new


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh, ok, then I wasn't all that confused after all.


Spoiler



Just the usual amount.



My bump for today was getting everything on my must-do list done by 2 p.m., probably a record. So then I moved on to the should-do pile.


----------



## libros_lego

I read Deception by Sharon Cullen today and I loved it. Getting it for free was better.


----------



## Bren S.

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, ok, then I wasn't all that confused after all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just the usual amount.
> 
> 
> 
> My bump for today was getting everything on my must-do list done by 2 p.m., probably a record. So then I moved on to the should-do pile.


lol my list is never ending it seems .


----------



## koolmnbv

My bump for today was seeing alot of friends and family.


----------



## Bren S.

My bump for today will be the fact that I can sleep in


----------



## koolmnbv

I forgot it is basically morning, so my bump was actually for July 2nd.   I will be back with a new bump for July 3rd after I get a little bit of day in. 

I have my sleep hours severely messed up and I have no idea how I will correct this.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My bump for the day was getting back to the boards after being away for almost four days!  But the best bump I've had in a long time happened yesterday when I got a brand new laptop!!  Yay for me, now I can carry my stuff everywhere!


----------



## sjc

The sun came out for the first time in weeks...WENT TO THE BEACH!!!  Loved it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

My bump was seeing my BIL sitting up in bed less than 24 hrs. after quadruple bypass surgery... eating lemon jello!  God is Good!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

My bump was going to have lunch with my teenage daughter at our favorite Mexican spot!


----------



## Aravis60

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My bump was seeing my BIL sitting up in bed less than 24 hrs. after quadruple bypass surgery... eating lemon jello!  God is Good!


Glad to hear that things are going well with your BIL.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Aravis60 said:


> Glad to hear that things are going well with your BIL.


Thank You! We feel incredibly BLESSED!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My bump was seeing my BIL sitting up in bed less than 24 hrs. after quadruple bypass surgery... eating lemon jello!  God is Good!


Yay, Meredith, that's great news!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My bump today is a timely phone call to my fathe. The smoke alarm ws going off in his aprtment and he was a little disoriented. I wouldn;t let him off the phone until he checked out the place, where he found that he forgot to tunr off the burner under the corn. If I hadn;t called when I did, he might have slept hrough a fire. (He's a little deaf and 85 yeas old). Thank you God.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, Ed, that's quite a timely intervention!  What a bump!!  Thanks for sharing it!

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Edward C. Patterson said:


> My bump today is a timely phone call to my fathe. The smoke alarm ws going off in his aprtment and he was a little disoriented. I wouldn;t let him off the phone until he checked out the place, where he found that he forgot to tunr off the burner under the corn. If I hadn;t called when I did, he might have slept hrough a fire. (He's a little deaf and 85 yeas old). Thank you God.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


OMG..there were some definite Angels at work.
Glad all is well.


----------



## Bren S.

What gave my day a bump today was a long phone call with someone special whom I haven't talked in a long time.


----------



## Jessi

My bump was spending the day out with my girls and fiancee. We started at the playground at 10 a.m., then went to the mall to ride the carousel, then went out to eat... it was my first day off in 11 days, and it was well spent.


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My bump was seeing my BIL sitting up in bed less than 24 hrs. after quadruple bypass surgery... eating lemon jello!  God is Good!


So glad to hear this, Merry!


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> If I hadn;t called when I did, he might have slept hrough a fire.


Oh my, that's scary!


----------



## koolmnbv

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My bump was seeing my BIL sitting up in bed less than 24 hrs. after quadruple bypass surgery... eating lemon jello!  God is Good!


I am so happ to hear about your BIL's successful surgery. I have kept him and your sister in my payers!


----------



## Sailor

Lots of Big BUMPS today:

My sister and I are now in EUREKA, CA and made it here safe (even with her driving   )

We will have a wonderful week long vacation.  

I learned to hook up my laptop to wi fi, I thought it would be hard but it's a piece of cake.

I am in love!


----------



## enwood

My 3 year old daughter told me this morning that I'm her best friend.


----------



## Anju 

Ed and Meredith's bumps gave me a bump today!

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

koolmnbv said:


> I am so happ to hear about your BIL's successful surgery. I have kept him and your sister in my payers!


Thanks Again Kool!


Anju No. 469 said:


> Ed and Meredith's bumps gave me a bump today!
> Thank you for sharing


Glad to give you your bump Dona, I have been gone a while are you feeling better?


Susan in VA said:


> So glad to hear this, Merry!


Thanks for caring Susan, I have missed our late night posts. Hopefully I am back for a while.


Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Meredith, that's great news!
> Betsy


Yes, Betsy, the BEST!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I heard Dad's voice this morning on the phone, and Mom's in my dreams last night. I guess I kept them apart yesterday.

Edwrd C. Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Ed I have missed you!  Are you ok?  We finally figured out what was wrong with me and I am back to my normal obnoxious self


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yes'm, I'm okay. I'm in the final throes of finishing the next novel,


Spoiler



*Look Away Silence*,


 and its a three hankie read and a ten hankie write.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## ladyknight33

Got a concert ticket to see India. Arie tonight for $5. Great location center aisle. Concert starts in 4 hours.


----------



## Susan in VA

Driving to DC, taking 20 minutes to find parking (and the out-of-towners needed three times that long, I think), walking for 25 minutes on dusty paths to get to a good vantage point, waiting in line at the security checkpoint for ten minutes, spending three hours eating a picnic dinner and playing numerous games of Uno, enduring the teeming masses crowding in on all sides, later walking for 45 minutes back to car (said crowds being on the same path now), and taking 90 minutes for the 30-minute drive back home in more-stop-than-go traffic.

The bump, you ask?  Watching DD watch fireworks for twenty minutes.  Made it all worthwhile.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Listenng to the fireworks at Dorney Park while in the Hibatchi grill. It was like being in Tokyo during an thunderstorm. The lobste, shrimp and steak were delicious. I have a food hangover today (over my belt).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> while in the Hibatchi grill.


Ouch! That must have hurt.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It was fun. The chef made little onion volcanos and played ringtoss with zucchini into our mouths. Now I know how dogs feel when we throw them doggie treats. Hoot Hoot

Edward C. Barkingham


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> The chef made little onion volcanos


That makes me want to fire up the grill! 

I have a stove on which one half can be converted from burners to either a griddle or a grill. I've never used the grill option. I really should try that out too...


----------



## Anju  

Able to make it to church, sun is shining, all is well and Ed got out of the hiibachi with only a little food hangover


----------



## Susan in VA

Let's hope that's all it was. Ed, you don't have criss-cross marks on your


Spoiler



posterior


, do you?


----------



## Bren S.

Edward C. Patterson said:


> It was fun. The chef made little onion volcanos and played ringtoss with zucchini into our mouths. Now I know how dogs feel when we throw them doggie treats. Hoot Hoot
> 
> Edward C. Barkingham


What are onion volcanoes?


----------



## Bren S.

Susan in VA said:


> Ouch! That must have hurt.


lol


----------



## Bren S.

My bump for today was taking my 3 yr old God Daughter to the petting zoo.She loved it


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sugar said:


> What are onion volcanoes?


The hibachi chef takes a thick onion slice and sort of turns it inside out so it stacks up rather than laying flat. Then uses some sort of alcohol and it ignites and looks like a volcano.


----------



## Bren S.

Ann in Arlington said:


> The hibachi chef takes a thick onion slice and sort of turns it inside out so it stacks up rather than laying flat. Then uses some sort of alcohol and it ignites and looks like a volcano.


Oh.I am assuming it is just done for show and it is not something that is eaten?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Having a fight  with my girlie and then making up .  Ahhhhh.  I feel all better now.


----------



## Anju 

Got home from t'ai chi in time to catch the last of the Tour de France


----------



## Guest

I am always glad to open my eyes and realize I am still alive.


----------



## frojazz

My bump today was getting home after being away for the perfect amount of time.  It was great to see my family, but always good to get back to my own bed.  I even cleaned before I left, so we came back to a nice, relaxing house!  Love it.

Another bump: hubby is picking up the doogle-dos (our fur kids), so I'll get to see them tonight!!


----------



## drenee

My doctor told me I could drive again.  It's been 9 days of being chauffeured around.  I'm grateful to the ones who helped me, but I hate feeling like I'm imposing.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> My doctor told me I could drive again. It's been 9 days of being chauffeured around. I'm grateful to the ones who helped me, but I hate feeling like I'm imposing.
> deb


Glad to hear the good news Deb!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I signed a new auto policy today, and will be saving $2600 a year by switching to Progressive!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Yay! its my day off. went to see bff last night. found out that my teeth are looking great. (went to denist today.)


----------



## Bren S.

My bump today was getting a $60 refund on my K2


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I signed a new auto policy today, and will be saving $2600 a year by switching to Progressive!


Hey, that's the girl in the computer right with the red lips. I'm thinking of make her a character in my next book.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Sugar said:


> My bump today was getting a $60 refund on my K2


That would be a great bump, Miss Sugar. I'm waiting on a refund from spray n' wash for $3.63. LOL. 

My bump for today was just walking out of work in relatively good working order. Whewwww! Good to be home.


----------



## robertlc

Will be ordering my K2 on the 17th, have been saving up money for it and that will be the date I get my expense reimbursement which would have put me just over the amount of the K2 plus next day shipping.

Now, I have an extra $60 to order a cover and some books with, will also order my wife the hardcover of "Twilight."

That gave my day a huge bump!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My Read with the Author in the Book Klub took off.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Andra

Sugar said:


> Oh.I am assuming it is just done for show and it is not something that is eaten?


Sugar, that part is usually for show. Once the volcano has flamed out, the chef will chop up the onion and add it to the veggies that are already on the grill.


----------



## angelad

I've realized today that very little has been accomplished, and I need to get moving before the summer is over. Otherwise, No more vacation.  That was a kick I needed.


----------



## Anju 

went to the dermatologist today and found out some "bumps" were not anything to worry about and not even remove unless I wanted to spend my money - ok, I'll take her word for it and spend the money on kindle books


----------



## drenee

Awesome news, Dona.  Go for the books.
deb


----------



## Sailor

My bump was getting back safe to my sister's house without injury, she drives like a crazy lady!

Eureka, CA was the most exciting time I have ever had in my life!

And, I am still in love.  

Sailor


----------



## geoffthomas

Well double yay for sailor.


----------



## Cowgirl

I have the best daughter in the whole world...she's coming for a 4 day visit.  I am Happy!


----------



## Thumper

My bump today...

A week ago one of my best friends was hit broadside by a drunk driver going 80 mph in a 35 mph zone. After 2 major surgeries and more pain than I can fathom, today she got out of ICU. She's got a long road ahead but she's going to be all right


----------



## Aravis60

Thumper, glad to hear that your friend is going to be all right.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good to hear she'll be ok, and it sounds like she has a very supportive and loving family to help her through it.

It will be a bump for me when the law starts to treat drunk driving as something more serious than it presently does.  There is just no excuse.


----------



## Anju 

My bump today was when I got up I felt good and was able to take a good walk with my monsters! furbabies!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thumper said:


> My bump today...
> 
> A week ago one of my best friends was hit broadside by a drunk driver going 80 mph in a 35 mph zone. After 2 major surgeries and more pain than I can fathom, today she got out of ICU. She's got a long road ahead but she's going to be all right


Thumper,
We will be in prayer for her continued recovery and for removal of mental anguish. I don't know how one could not be "traumatized" by such an event. 80mph. Wow. And in prayer for you to give you strength to "help" your friend. This is why MADD keeps vigilant. I used to drink and sometimes drive but now I dont usually finish a beer and that about 3 times a year. Just too much at risk.

Just sayin.....


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thumper said:


> My bump today...
> 
> A week ago one of my best friends was hit broadside by a drunk driver going 80 mph in a 35 mph zone. After 2 major surgeries and more pain than I can fathom, today she got out of ICU. She's got a long road ahead but she's going to be all right


Prayers for your friend.

My bump today was discovering I have a $175 credit with the gas company and they'll be sending me a refund! <woohoo!> That's after getting $60 back from Amazon yesterday for my mom's Kindle.


----------



## Rhiathame

My bump is that my Red Ginkgo Oberon is arriving today...now I just need to figure out how to get it in my hands!


----------



## drenee

thumper, wow, wow, wow.  When I hear a story like that it seems to put things in perspective.  
I hope your friend has a speedy recovery, both mentally and physically.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My bump today came when two of my employees told me that I am the best Captain they've ever had. Of course, I'm the_ only _ Captain they'ver ever had, but I'll take my compliments where I can get them.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> My bump today came when two of my employees told me that I am the best Captain they've ever had. Of course, I'm the_ only _ Captain they'ver ever had, but I'll take my compliments where I can get them.


Captain Carroll, it gives me a bump just to hear that you got your bump today!


----------



## Bren S.

Andra said:


> Sugar, that part is usually for show. Once the volcano has flamed out, the chef will chop up the onion and add it to the veggies that are already on the grill.


Oh ok thanks Andra.I had never heard of them before


----------



## Bren S.

Thumper said:


> My bump today...
> 
> A week ago one of my best friends was hit broadside by a drunk driver going 80 mph in a 35 mph zone. After 2 major surgeries and more pain than I can fathom, today she got out of ICU. She's got a long road ahead but she's going to be all right


So glad that your friend is going to be ok Thumper


----------



## Bren S.

Anju No. 469 said:


> My bump today was when I got up I felt good and was able to take a good walk with my monsters! furbabies!


Glad you felt good when you got up Dona


----------



## Bren S.

My bump for the day was receiving my new K2


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Captain Carroll, it gives me a bump just to hear that you got your bump today!


Why thank you very much, little Miss Merry. It gives me a bump to hear that my bump gave you a bump!


----------



## sjc

Not sure it's a good bump or a bad bump; in any event, it required many, many tissues.

Against my better judgement and against the advice of some boards members:

My sister has been bugging me to go see the movie "My Sister's Keeper" with her.  I kept saying no because I heard it was way too sad, especially with Mom battling.  Well, Miss blockhead kept insisting.  WE WENT TODAY.

Good Bump:  I love my sister, she loves me.
Bad Bump:  We bawled and bawled and bawled...will probably bawl some more tomorrow (hopefully at the beach)
Good Bump:  After the movie; we dried our tears and sat with Mom for a good hour.  (Dad left the table after the first five minutes of our blubbering). 

WARNING:  The movie made the movie Beaches, Old Yeller, Love Story seem like a walk in the park.  VERY good MOVIE:  but bring lots of tissues.


----------



## Bren S.

sjc said:


> Not sure it's a good bump or a bad bump; in any event, it required many, many tissues.
> 
> Against my better judgement and against the advice of some boards members:
> 
> My sister has been bugging me to go see the movie "My Sister's Keeper" with her. I kept saying no because I heard it was way too sad, especially with Mom battling. Well, Miss blockhead kept insisting. WE WENT TODAY.
> 
> Good Bump: I love my sister, she loves me.
> Bad Bump: We bawled and bawled and bawled...will probably bawl some more tomorrow (hopefully at the beach)
> Good Bump: After the movie; we dried our tears and sat with Mom for a good hour. (Dad left the table after the first five minutes of our blubbering).
> 
> WARNING: The movie made the movie Beaches, Old Yeller, Love Story seem like a walk in the park. VERY good MOVIE: but bring lots of tissues.


Was the movie based on the book?


----------



## sjc

Just downloaded the book tonight because a woman in the movie told me that the book was waaaaay different...and a different ending...Hhhmmmm. If you download; be sure to get the one by Jodi; as there is another with the same title different author. Here's the link for the correct one


----------



## Sailor

My Bump for the day:  I made it back Home!  Yay!  My kittys all missed me so they got extra love, especially my blind little girl - she was a love bucket.

Speaking of love . . . Yes I am and so is he!


----------



## Aravis60

Sailor, isn't love grand?  I'm glad to hear that things are continuing to go well for you. Your posts always give me a bump.

My other bump for the day was seeing two tiny little fawns, still with spots all over, when I went for my walk this morning. They were so cute and only about 50 feet away. They didn't seem the least bit afraid and hardly paid attention to all of the people walking on the track around them.


----------



## Andra

I got a really nice compliment from someone at work for some training I did a few months ago.


----------



## Dori

My bump today was just now walking into my kitchen for a little treat and seeing it sparkle from ceiling to floor.  Took all day to get there but worth the effort.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Dori said:


> My bump today was just now walking into my kitchen for a little treat and seeing it sparkle from ceiling to floor. Took all day to get there but worth the effort.


Hey, Miss Dori, I found an easier way. I love sparkling kitchens, too, but instead of working at it, I simply buy big bottles of glitter when it's on sale and toss it all around... sparkling!! Oh, don't forget to turn on the lights.

My bump for the day was making it home safe and sound on Friday, Friday, Friday and having dinner waiting for me after a nice shower. Yeppers. Of course, I'm a week older than I was last Friday... hmmm.


----------



## Thumper

Dori said:


> My bump today was just now walking into my kitchen for a little treat and seeing it sparkle from ceiling to floor. Took all day to get there but worth the effort.


Please send your kitchen fairy to my house...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I've had a busy week, but I want to say that I had quite a bump on Monday. Sunday was my birthday and I had to work, but I went out for dinner that night to a lovely restaurant with my family. Monday was another work day and when I came home I opened my pay stubb to discover that I'd been given a bit of a pay raise. Then I downloaded my emails and learned that an editor was going to publish my short story, "The Scariest Thing" for his online publication. This is a paying market! To my surprise, the story appeared the next day. Boy, I live for days like that.


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Debra.  

deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My bump today came early when I woke up thinking I had to go to work and was late and then realized that it was Sunday!!


----------



## drenee

Isn't that the best?  Now you have a whole "extra" day.  

deb


----------



## crebel

My bump yesterday will last for awhile.  DD & DIL had a reception/party yesterday and rain was expected, but the weather was fabulous for about 100 friends and family at their house.  My best friend since high school and honorary aunt to my kids flew in from Detroit just for the day and surprised everybody (haven't seen her in a year) - it was a perfect day!


----------



## Anju 

My bump today is giving a few folks in the Book Bazaar thread a chuckle with my author complaint post


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> My bump today is giving a few folks in the Book Bazaar thread a chuckle with my author complaint post


Yes you DID Anju!  I saw the title, myself and crossed myself thinking... Oh Gosh what NOW Then, was pleasantly surprised by the content of the post and the responses you have received so far.  Keep 'em on their toes Texas gal, keep 'em on their toes!!!  So, that was my bump, also I got a nice PM from my favorite female author on KB. Thanks Ms. Miller.


----------



## koolmnbv

my bump for today is coming to this thread. I haven't been on alot lately so its good to catch up on everyone else's bumps!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My bump was kiling Anju with my books.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dori

I got bumped today with a new laptop computer.  Problem is I have no idea what to do with it.  I did finally get it connected to my current interenet connection but have to get a router and figure out how to go wireless.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Isn't there some wifi in the air near you?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Dori

What does wifi look like?  Told you I know nothing about a laptop.


----------



## drenee

Wifi is wireless internet.  Meaning you do not have to be hooked up to a modem with a cable.  Sometimes there is a strong enough signal you can log onto it.  You have to go to internet connections on your computer and see if it is picking up any.
Hope that makes sense.
deb


----------



## frojazz

My bump today is that my hubby is going to meet me for supper after he has been gone for *5 days*!!! I'm so excited...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My bump today was that after 105 great reviews of my books I finally got a bad review of an award winning book and was even told that I didn't have a grasp of the basic language. *Woohoo*.  I'm so thrilled. Now I fell like a genuine author. Every writer that cannot write should have a reader that cannot read.  Made my day!!!!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Yeah, Ed.  Now you're a REAL author.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My bump today came from two very wonderful posts in response to the release of my latest work on Kindle.  Thanks for making my day!  If not for readers, great, grand, good and otherwise, we, authors, would have no reason for joy.  Sincerely, Brendan


----------



## koolmnbv

My bump for today was getting my cradle swing assembled and setup. So cute!


----------



## Guest

Susan in VA said:


> During dinner, some families have everyone tell about one good thing that happened to them that day.
> 
> As a giant Kindlefamily, we may not share dinner, but we can share good news!
> 
> Even the little things count. For instance...
> 
> For the first time in five years, it's June and I don't have a wasp nest anywhere on my deck.
> 
> My daughter, who just learned to swim very late last summer, went swimming today for the first time this season and still remembers how!
> 
> And I bought the first cherries of the season and they're yummy.


The news that "The Wicked Witch" is dead.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

"Oh, which old witch?"


Edward C. Munchkinman


----------



## Guest

Edward C. Patterson said:


> "Oh, which old witch?"
> 
> 
> Edward C. Munchkinman


My Ex !! (I didn't kill her though)... I swear!! Think it was a massive heart attack from "excessive food consumption".


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

No falling houses, eh?

Ed P


----------



## Guest

Edward C. Patterson said:


> No falling houses, eh?
> 
> Ed P


She was the "house" (after we split 17 years ago she gained 300 lbs - up from a mere 120 to start). It's a shame..


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cash Pawley said:


> She was the "house" (after we split 17 years ago she gained 300 lbs - up from a mere 120 to start). It's a shame..


Oh my, I sure pray you are not *really* joking around about your ex-wife's death or her obesity.   That is just horrible.


----------



## Guest

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Oh my, I sure pray you are not *really* joking around about your ex-wife's death or her obesity.   That is just horrible.


I wasn't trying to be mean. But if you "play in traffic, eventually you are gonna get hit by a car".

She did it to herself. No one else to blame for her obesity and eventually her death.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cash Pawley said:


> I wasn't trying to be mean. But if you "play in traffic, eventually you are gonna get hit by a car".
> She did it to herself. No one else to blame for her obesity and eventually her death.


Well, Cash you do realize that this thread is about celebrating something that made you HAPPY today... so you are saying her death made YOU HAPPY?    Seriously, sounds pretty sad if that is all you have to make your day.... God Bless her if she passed away, it is sad to her family I am sure, no matter if YOU feel she _did_ it to herself or not.  Really sad, needless to say. This was NOT my bump for the day.

just sayin...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gee, I thought you were joking or otherwise I wouldn't have clowned around like that. May she rest in peace and forgive me.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Gee, I thought you were joking or otherwise I wouldn't have clowned around like that. May she rest in peace and forgive me.
> Edward C. Patterson


Thanks, Edward I _*knew*_ you _had_ to have thought he was joking.


----------



## Guest

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Thanks, Edward I _*knew*_ you _had_ to have thought he was joking.


I am joking. She is still alive and well.... I was actually just watching "The Wizard of Oz" on DVD, when I posted this. Was just playing with Edward when he said "What wicked witch?"

Anyhow... The ex is still kicking (the mean witch that she still is though).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Cash, I love playing and I have killed my share of characters, but I generally don't find death a joking matter. I just finished a three hankie read and a ten hankie write with this next novel and have relived the death of 14 friends all under the age of 30, and I would give everything to have any one of them back again for a just a moment. It's all a matter of perspective and there are also many here in this bump thread who praise God for another day and who are grieving. I rarely, in fact, never express myself like this and will not again, but I've said it and I'll say no more.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## bookfiend

My bump for today

I get to go to work for the first time in almost 3 months.  Yeah, my kindle and I get out of the house, and money for the dwindling bank account.  I will be working my tail off in 110 degree weather, but I don't care.  Anything for a job.  Won't be back till Saturday, so have a great week everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Congrats on the new job, bookfiend!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That's great news bookfiend. 110 degrees is okay. I thank God every day that I'm employed. The proverbial day job should never be taken for granted, and I never do.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Got a phone call from my bud about her new job and how it cut down her driving to and from work by about 40 minutes or so she is blessed by God ...one of his Angels here on earth...vw


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

bookfiend said:


> My bump for today
> I get to go to work for the first time in almost 3 months. Yeah, my kindle and I get out of the house, and money for the dwindling bank account. I will be working my tail off in 110 degree weather, but I don't care. Anything for a job. Won't be back till Saturday, so have a great week everyone.


Good for you! Glad you get to get out and about, I just got a new job too, it is a great feeling and a relief to know the money is going to be going in both directions again.... for a while, I was just taking money out of the account, nothing was really going in. We will miss you, please be safe, stay hydrated and wear a lot of sun protection.


----------



## bookfiend

Edward C. Patterson said:


> That's great news bookfiend. 110 degrees is okay. I thank God every day that I'm employed. The proverbial day job should never be taken for granted, and I never do.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Its only 4 days, but that is the nature of my work. I'm right there with you, I don't care how hard or how hot, I'll take it.


----------



## bookfiend

Thanks Merry, don't worry, I'm the queen of hydration and sunblock on jobs like this, I drive my guys nuts hosteling them to drink more water, but my dept. never has heat issues even though we tend to work the hardest.  I hope you enjoy your new job.  Its nice knowing money is coming in and not having to agonize the best way to stretch what little you have left.  Thank you free books!  My kindle has kept me sane.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

RJKeller's video on YouTube gave me a bump!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la-sCLxVux0


----------



## koolmnbv

My bump for today was my dog got out of the hospital after a 3day stay. It was scary and touch and go for a while there and they still are not sure what happened to him. He had no intestinal parasites or diseases. They tested him for alot of things but all came back negative.

He was at the boarder for 10days and my mom seems to think they kept him outside in the heat too long (he is 99% indoor dog only) only outdoors for bathroom breaks then right back in. 
  He was also severely dehydrated and passed out twice. This was all within 24 hours after we picked him back up from the boarder. 

I was very scared for him. He is very small to begin with so after having severe vomiting and diarrhea all throughout the house which he NEVER NEVER does. Then the passing out, so we took him to the emergency vet in the middle of the night. He had to be catheterized and several bags of fluid pumped into him along with antibiotics etc etc etc. To the tune of $900 that I don't exactly have handy right now because of several recent baby splurges and neccessities. But thankfully he is still with us and doing GREAT now!! 

After my post it sounded like that was a complaint/rant but I am actually thankful/grateful that he is good now and doing much better regardless of who's fault it was and/or how expensive his healthcare was.


----------



## intinst

Kindle-envey beiing so excited about her Kindle-watch gave me a bump today.I remember those same feelings when mine arrived.


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh Kool, I'm so glad your little dog is going to be ok!


----------



## telracs

My smile today came from watching 3 generations of men sitting across from me on the subway on the way to the Yankee game.  They seemed to be very happy being together and I was glad to see dad and grand-dad spending time with the youngster (he looked about 6 or 7) and enjoying the day.


----------



## bookfiend

Kool, that is so scary, I'm glad he's back home and doing well.  It's horrible to think about how many other dogs in that place are going through the same things.

Scarlet, that is a neat bump.


----------



## Dori

That's great news about your dog,kool;  your bad review Ed and all the other great news.  Thanks for the helps on the wifi and I did actually find a couple of connections.  Just this morning I have my laptop connected and up and running and sitting in my e z chair posting.I have been off here for a few getting things done on the laptop.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Bump today, seeing Harry Potter for the second time.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I got a triple bump today:  1.) I went to see Ice Age 3-D with my DGD and it was fantastic! I haven't had that many belly laughs in the theater in a long time.   And Buck is the best cartoon character I've seen in a long time.  It made me feel great when the DGD said that I was like Buck.  So you'll have to see the movie to see what I'm really like.   Hmmmm.  2.)  Had dinner with my BFFIATW at the Green Mesquite.   3.)  My lovely dove gave me a KINDLE.    Surprise, surprise, surprise.  Boy, did I feel like a Gomer.  I gave her a Jason Mraz CD for our anniversary and she gave me a KINDLE... I might be in trouble... you think?


----------



## Susan in VA

Happy anniversary, Brendan!

You might not be in trouble if you let her read on it too.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> Happy anniversary, Brendan!
> 
> You might not be in trouble if you let her read on it too.


Thank you, Miss Susan... 15 years. Oh, that is a foregone probability.  But she likes it when I'm in trouble because it makes me a'skeered to do anything...


----------



## RJ Keller

Brendan Carroll said:


> RJKeller's video on YouTube gave me a bump!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la-sCLxVux0


Thanks Brendan! That was one bump today. (Thanks Meredith for telling me.)

Another was seeing Dori's balloon-shaped avatar. That's wicked cool.

I'm sure there will be others, since the today is only 21 minutes long...

Edited to add: Happy anniversary, Brendan!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

rjkeller said:


> Thanks Brendan! That was one bump today. (Thanks Meredith for telling me.)
> 
> Another was seeing Dori's balloon-shaped avatar. That's wicked cool.
> 
> I'm sure there will be others, since the today is only 21 minutes long...
> 
> Edited to add: Happy anniversary, Brendan!


Thanks, RJ! Just got another bump... Miss Keller's videos on her site.


----------



## Thumper

Brendan Carroll said:


> I gave her a Jason Mraz CD for our anniversary and she gave me a KINDLE... I might be in trouble... you think?


You're creative. Surely you can think of ways to make it up to her


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Today, I sat down and started to write the first chapter of a new novel. My chores were done, it was my day off from work, and the sun was shining so I brought out my hubby's laptop and wrote out on the sundeck. It was a wonderful day, like being on holiday.


----------



## Bren S.

My bump was being treated to some Oberon stuff.(journals and covers)


----------



## koolmnbv

Thanks all for the kind words about my dog. I am so glad he is still around and doing great now!



Sugar said:


> My bump was being treated to some Oberon stuff.(journals and covers)


That is always a major bump!! Very nice!

My bump for today was seeing the new Harry Potter movie. It was fun but it left me a bit confused and now I might need to read the book (wish it was on kindle). I would like to understand a few things a bit better about the movie.


----------



## Anju 

My bump for today is reading y'all bumps   Happy late Anniversary Brenden - and glad about the furbaby kool -


----------



## Brenda Carroll

A good bump after a bumpy morning at the 'puter.  To Anju:  Thank you for the anniversay wish.  To Thumper: Thank you for the vote of confidence.  I'm not in so much trouble this morning even though her card was also bigger than mine.  I just told her that it was because her heart and mind is so much bigger than mine... it's true.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Brendan, happy anniversary. When I was in a relationship, size was always a consideration. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Brendan, happy anniversary. When I was in a relationship, size was always a consideration.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


You're really something, Edward. I just had a BIG dinner and now I'm feeling LAZY, but that meal was another bump along with your post. LOL


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

My bump is still a couple of hours away.  Coldplay concert!  
And the venue is an outdoor amphitheater, it should be a beautiful evening!


----------



## RJ Keller

I'm trying to be happy for you, Carol, instead of jealous. I'm REALLY trying hard.

Have a great time!!!


----------



## vwkitten

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Today, I sat down and started to write the first chapter of a new novel. My chores were done, it was my day off from work, and the sun was shining so I brought out my hubby's laptop and wrote out on the sundeck. It was a wonderful day, like being on holiday.


That bumped my day today -- thanks.


----------



## telracs

I saw Billy Elliott on Broadway for the second time.  If anyone is interested in reading my review of it, PM me your e-mail address and I'll add you to my travel blog where I post all my reviews.


----------



## Bren S.

My bump for today was saving $400 on my new sofa


----------



## Cowgirl

Sugar...new oberon cover and now a new sofa...you had a good week.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Cowgirl said:


> Sugar...new oberon cover and now a new sofa...you had a good week.


Same thing I was thinking. I got a Kindle this week and am now looking into nifty cool covers for it. My girlie says I must get something to fit my personality, but I was really hoping to find one that fit my Kindle! LOL


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> Same thing I was thinking. I got a Kindle this week and am now looking into nifty cool covers for it. My girlie says I must get something to fit my personality, but I was really hoping to find one that fit my Kindle! LOL


But does your Kindle have the same personality as you? You might have to wait and see....


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> But does your Kindle have the same personality as you? You might have to wait and see....


Yes, it would seem so. It is confusing in a good way, hard to understand, sleek and


Spoiler



sexy


 with many buttons that can be pushed. Yes, that's a fair assessment of my personality. 

OT: Bump for the day is two-fold: Off work and a _Hogan's Heroes _ marathon oh UHD!!


----------



## Anju 

My bump today is one of my t'ai chi students heading for Ecuador for a couple of months to check out retirement there (really really inexpensive) brought me a big bouquet of roses from her yard.


----------



## Thumper

My bump today...a very good friend o'mine was in a horrible wreck two and a half weeks ago, one so bad she should not have survived.

Today, she got to go home  Tons of rehab ahead of her and lots of healing to still endure, but she's home with her husband and 3 kids, which kind of makes today feel like a birthday.


----------



## thresel

I hit the construction zone perfectly both coming and going.  No waiting, zipped right through.


----------



## kevindorsey

I got a good 11 hrs of sleep today.  Very refreshed.


----------



## Bren S.

Brendan Carroll said:


> Same thing I was thinking. I got a Kindle this week and am now looking into nifty cool covers for it. My girlie says I must get something to fit my personality, but I was really hoping to find one that fit my Kindle! LOL


The dragon cover for sure!!!!


----------



## Bren S.

Cowgirl said:


> Sugar...new oberon cover and now a new sofa...you had a good week.


Hi Cowgirl
Yeah it was a good week.
How are you?


----------



## bookfiend

Thumper said:


> My bump today...a very good friend o'mine was in a horrible wreck two and a half weeks ago, one so bad she should not have survived.
> 
> Today, she got to go home  Tons of rehab ahead of her and lots of healing to still endure, but she's home with her husband and 3 kids, which kind of makes today feel like a birthday.


Thumper, so glad she is home already. That should help her heal more than anything.


----------



## Aravis60

Two bumps today- went to see the new Harry Potter movie with a friend and when I got home, my brand new Oberon cover was waiting for me.


----------



## koolmnbv

Had a large pinkberry (orange cup) yogurt with pineapples. So good,cool and refreshing.


----------



## telracs

korean style bbq ribs at a bbq place for an early birthday dinner with a friend.

and counting down to the Paul McCartney concert tomorrow.


----------



## koolmnbv

scarlet said:


> and counting down to the Paul McCartney concert tomorrow.


aww I am envious!


----------



## telracs

The concert ticket was an unexpected birthday present from a friend.  My birthday is tomorrow (Tuesday, July 21st), but I'm spending the whole week celebrating.  Billy Elliott on Sunday, bbq dinner tonight, concert tomorrow, 9-5 matinee on Wednesday then dinner with some vegetarians, spending the day with my sister Thursday,  Harry Potter in IMAX on Friday, visiting a friend on Saturday, Lion King on Sunday.  Then back to work on Monday.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

My bump was going to see my horse today.  I've had her for over 22 years - she is my first baby.  And she gets sweeter with every year.....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I got to set up my new classroom today!


----------



## koolmnbv

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I got to set up my new classroom today!


Are you a teacher? I didn't know this.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

koolmnbv said:


> Are you a teacher? I didn't know this.


Yep! We have a _new_ school too! Pre-K and Kinder only! I love the little guys, ya know, once I teach them their colors, the ABCs, how to spell/write their names, how to read, how to line-up and how to get along with one another I send them on their merry way and they feel so good about themselves...  I am so HAPPY!!!


----------



## koolmnbv

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Yep! We have a _new_ school too! Pre-K and Kinder only! I love the little guys, ya know, once I teach them their colors, the ABCs, how to spell/write their names, how to read, how to line-up and how to get along with one another I send them on their merry way and they feel so good about themselves...  I am so HAPPY!!!


Awesome job! Self rewarding as well. Congrats on your new school and classroom. I have such fond memories of all my younger grade school teachers.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

koolmnbv said:


> Awesome job! Self rewarding as well. Congrats on your new school and classroom. I have such fond memories of all my younger grade school teachers.


Yep, me too, that is why I am a teacher today... Ms. Ozio (1st grade) and Mrs. Gilstrap (4th grade) They would not let me go to kindergarten, said I would be bored... I started reading at three and knew my multiplication table up to 12 x 12 before the k-skills assessment tests.  So I did not start until 1st. But it was OK, I read so many books waiting until I could start I was not bored at all at home. Do you remember that movie "Matilda"? That little girl pulling the wagon with all the library books, yea, that was me.

Serious bump today too, got to see an old co-teacher whom I have not seen since before hurricane Ike. We are the Storytellers for our church's CCE two week summer classes. It was so good to catch up on things.


----------



## koolmnbv

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Do you remember that movie "Matilda"? That little girl pulling the wagon with all the library books, yea, that was me.
> 
> Serious bump today too, got to see an old co-teacher whom I have not seen since before hurricane Ike. We are the Storytellers for our church's CCE two week summer classes. It was so good to catch up on things.


haha I always loved that movie when I was younger.

I love catching up with old friends, that is always a bump!


----------



## drenee

My bump today will be going to see "The Wedding Singer" at the Creative Arts Center this evening with my youngest son.  And we're going to dinner prior to the show.
deb


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> My bump today will be going to see "The Wedding Singer" at the Creative Arts Center this evening with my youngest son. And we're going to dinner prior to the show.
> deb


Deb, have a GREAT TIME!

And my bump? I've survived another year.

[it's my birthday, it's my birthday...]


----------



## drenee

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SCARLET


----------



## Guest

Susan in VA said:


> During dinner, some families have everyone tell about one good thing that happened to them that day.
> 
> As a giant Kindlefamily, we may not share dinner, but we can share good news!
> 
> Even the little things count. For instance...
> 
> For the first time in five years, it's June and I don't have a wasp nest anywhere on my deck.
> 
> My daughter, who just learned to swim very late last summer, went swimming today for the first time this season and still remembers how!
> 
> And I bought the first cherries of the season and they're yummy.


I woke up and realized there was some leftover pizza in the fridge !!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My bump today:  Surviving the dentist and emerging with sparkling white teeth *bling  bling*. Even that was better than going off to work.  Ahhh, but alas, there's always tomorrow... in the meantime!  I must sally forth and rue the day... or something like that.


----------



## Dori

You could have saved money and time with spray glitter.


----------



## Forster

I was able to drive my daughters wrecked car home without any major problems.


----------



## RJ Keller

Athenagwis helped me find the lipstick I've been looking for on ebay. Even if I end up getting outbid (which I hope doesn't happen lol), that was a SUPER nice thing for her to do.


----------



## vwkitten

After searching for a babysitter online where they offer these background checks and never return emails... I found a babysitter/play date share in the grocery store close to my home.


----------



## frojazz

rjkeller said:


> Athenagwis helped me find the lipstick I've been looking for on ebay. Even if I end up getting outbid (which I hope doesn't happen lol), that was a SUPER nice thing for her to do.


Loved your youtube video, rjkeller! I'm glad that you found your lipstick. I think of all of the poor Q-tips that might be out of work now! 

My bumps today included picking a tomato from my garden and baking Apple Walnut bread (I cheated & used my bread machine). Also, my new stockpot should be here tomorrow! I'm so excited to make homemade broth, and my hubby will be happy for me to use up those


Spoiler



chicken carcasses


 that have been taking up space in the freezer!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Athenagwis gave me a bump today with her kind words!

Frojazz, I have three tomato plants in my backyard, laden with tomatoes, and one of my Golden Retrievers picks and eats the most ripe tomato, which is still quite unripe.  I have yet to get one darn tomato this season!  (I guess that's an un-bump!)


----------



## frojazz

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Frojazz, I have three tomato plants in my backyard, laden with tomatoes, and one of my Golden Retrievers picks and eats the most ripe tomato, which is still quite unripe. I have yet to get one darn tomato this season! (I guess that's an un-bump!)


That is so funny! I give my dogs tomatoes that split or otherwise aren't fit for (my) consumption. I was talking to my grandma today, and she told me that dogs _do not_ eat tomatoes. I told her that they do if I 'pop' them first! (I have to pop a hole in the skin with my fingernail so that they can chew 'em.) Just think of your unbump as your dog's way of getting some nutrients and vitamins that aren't abundant in dog food. 

Sounds like you'll have more tomatoes than you'll know what to do with soon! The first tomato-wait is much too long, though, IMO.


----------



## Bren S.

Todays bump was being able to get some good sleep.Long story but I have been dealing with some health stuff,so the rest is a good thing.


----------



## koolmnbv

My bump for today was catching up on some chores that needed done.


----------



## libros_lego

Getting a $5 amazon gc from swagbucks.


----------



## Anju 

My bump today is the kindleboards, Harvey and all the mods who keep this a fun and friendly (maybe a little crazy   ) place.

Thanks folks


----------



## Cowgirl

Sugar said:


> Hi Cowgirl
> Yeah it was a good week.
> How are you?


Hi Sugar
Did you get your covers yet? Can't wait to see pictures.
I'm having a fantastic week!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Reading everyones elses bumps...This a great thread... Everyone stay safe...vw


----------



## Thumper

Today's bump...after a 90 mph screaming drive down the freeway and 2 hours in the ER, the Spouse Thingy was NOT having a heart attack...

Not having a heart attack is always a good thing but I wish he'd found a less dramatic way to do it


----------



## libros_lego

Thumper said:


> Today's bump...after a 90 mph screaming drive down the freeway and 2 hours in the ER, the Spouse Thingy was NOT having a heart attack...
> 
> Not having a heart attack is always a good thing but I wish he'd found a less dramatic way to do it


Haha, glad he's okay. My dad's always like that. I call him Drama Queen.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My bump today was leaving work on time by the Grace of God!!  One more day... what more can I ask?


----------



## telracs

9 to 5 the musical then dinner with a trio of vegetarians!


----------



## Aravis60

Got to see a family member that I haven't seen for years.


----------



## koolmnbv

My bump for today was mani/pedi's then on to baby shopping and dinner with my mom! A great day!


----------



## Bren S.

Cowgirl said:


> Hi Sugar
> Did you get your covers yet? Can't wait to see pictures.
> I'm having a fantastic week!


Nope the covers should be here tomorrow.I did get my Borsa Bella bags though.

I'm glad that you're having a great week.


----------



## Bren S.

My bump for today was only getting poked 3 times at the Dr's office today.

Trust me it's a good thing as it has been worse. I look like someone has been beating up my arms,because of all the needle stick bruises.


----------



## koolmnbv

Sugar said:


> My bump for today was only getting poked 3 times at the Dr's office today.
> 
> Trust me it's a good thing as it has been worse. I look like someone has been beating up my arms,because of all the needle stick bruises.


I hope whatever health issues you are having improve for you. I hate being sick, I hope you feel better and quit getting poked at Sugar.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Getting all my manly household chores done so I get to treat me an my crew to puddin  teehaa   vw


----------



## libros_lego

Just finished summer school today! Kindle time!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Today it was planning my mother's 90th birthday party with my sisters.


----------



## telracs

i'm watching the Richard Chamberlain version of Man in the Iron Mask, and then I think I'm going to watch the Leonardo DiCaprio one.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Having a positive talk with the big boss and then making an oddly quiet little fellow finally laugh after weeks of trying every day. I was beginning to think I was losing my touch.


----------



## RJ Keller

I clocked out of work at three this afternoon and don't have to be back until Monday.

*happy sigh*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I got 17 sales of my new book 1 day before it's official released. What a difference a year and a half makes.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

That's AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Aravis60

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I got 17 sales of my new book 1 day before it's official released. What a difference a year and a half makes.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Congrats!


----------



## koolmnbv

km522 said:


> Today it was planning my mother's 90th birthday party with my sisters.


that is a definite bump to have your mom around and being loved for so many years! 

Congrats Edward! Thats amazing!

My bump for today was getting a new mattress for my bedroom and a great positive baby report from my doctor.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks all.

Ed P


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Hearing from my old buddee yesterday pm...I missed her bunches...vw


----------



## Anju 

WOO WOO Ed - how terrific for you - one of our own!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

That's great Ed!  Smiles for you!


----------



## vwkitten

Grats Ed, you give us hope.

I got a message today out of the blue from someone who didn't have to care but did.  Thanks MAGreen!


----------



## LaRita

My bump today was when a co-worker came to my desk all excited and said she's going to order her Kindle this weekend.  Now we're both excited, because I'll get to see a K2 live in person after she gets it!


----------



## drenee

I finished an entire week of filling in for the secretary and I did not break any office equipment, nor did I mess up any messages.  I think I managed to meet the low goals they had set for me.  
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

3 Musketeers Bar!!  Ymmy, ummm, uummmm.  Smack.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My bumps for the day are a royalty check (a modest one, but still a check) and a publisher who's interested in my new mystery series. No contract yet because they're changing how they do things ... always a scary thing.


----------



## koolmnbv

My bump for today was getting a prenatal pregnancy massage at Saks Fifth Avenue Salon. It was so lovely, I could have stayed for an extra 2 or 3 hours. My sister had gotten me a gift certificate for the massage and it was well appreciated today.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Out of bed a bit with this cold. A bigger bump will to be able to breathe.

Ed P


----------



## koolmnbv

I hope your cold goes away Edward...I hate that congested feeling,trying to breathe only from your mouth. Arghh. 

My bump for today was sleeping in and then getting a nap + a fresh fruit smoothie after my nap and a nice long walk (after the sun went down) Just all around refreshed feeling.


----------



## 1131

This








gave my day a bump. I've had this cactus since I was a junior in high school (that was a very long time ago). A couple of months ago I had to cut off 2 pieces that were each over 6 feet tall because they were falling over and breaking. Today, when I was watering the cactus I notice this growing from where I cut the largest piece off.


----------



## koolmnbv

imallbs said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gave my day a bump. I've had this cactus since I was a junior in high school (that was a very long time ago). A couple of months ago I had to cut off 2 pieces that were each over 6 feet tall because they were falling over and breaking. Today, when I was watering the cactus I notice this growing from where I cut the largest piece off.


That is too cute! That little guy will be growing up huge in no time.


----------



## 1131

I still smile every time I see it.  I know, I'm ridiculous, but this plant has been around longer than than SO.  And it doesn't snore.


----------



## koolmnbv

imallbs said:


> I still smile every time I see it. I know, I'm ridiculous, but this plant has been around longer than than SO. And it doesn't snore.


Thats not ridiculous its the little things that we notice that sometimes makes us the happiest. Now the snoring thats a different thread entirely LOL


----------



## telracs

Lion King on Broadway---


----------



## koolmnbv

My bump for today was going to church (and enjoying it) and also receiving confession. I have needed confession for a LONG time and kept putting it off.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I completed a large chunk of the jungle mural I've been working on off & on for the last 2 months (more off than on I can assure you)


----------



## Susan in VA

Wow, Luv, that looks great!  I envy your talent.  Have you done others, and are there more pictures?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Susan in VA said:


> Wow, Luv, that looks great! I envy your talent. Have you done others, and are there more pictures?


I just posted a whole thread about it. It's the Come on in, you're about to be enabled thread..

I'd like to take credit for painting it, but it's really just rub on transfers. I can barely draw stick figures.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

My cousin (who is visiting my family) sent me a message on Facebook today.

"I just showed Alanis your page and asked her who it was and she said "MI TIOOOOOOOOO""

"Alanis" is my four-year-old niece... with whom I've spend... _maybe_ ten hours... total (I live 3,000+ miles away so I don't visit often)... and she was exclaiming "My Uncle".

So I have this combination of "she remembers who I am" and "f*** my cousin has spent more time with my niece than I have" and "I need to give my niece's Mom a thank-you-for-making-sure-she-knows-who-I-am hug".


----------



## mlewis78

My bump on Sunday was seeing the Harry Potter movie and being with two former co-workers and meeting one of their friends.  We went out for Chinese food after the movie.


----------



## telracs

belated birthday cake and cards!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Unexpectedly getting off work an hour and a half early!!!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

Meeting and getting to talk to my (really cute) neighbor.


----------



## telracs

i bought my airline tickets to Miami for my South America trip


----------



## koolmnbv

got my little boy cute little dress shoes today, my sister is having a sweet 16 party in January in Orlando and the theme is moulin rouge and the shoes look like little black and white patent leather old fashioned dance/dress shoes! I think it will be so cute!


----------



## crebel

Last night DH brought me a dozen roses for "just because".  Seeing and smelling them this morning has bumped today too!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

crebel said:


> Last night DH brought me a dozen roses for "just because". Seeing and smelling them this morning has bumped today too!


Awwwwww!!!!!! He's a keeper!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Everyone of my employees is either gone on vacation, getting fired, calling in sick or just too lazy to breathe... so is this a bad day?  No, just normal.  Then I came home and read the Infinity Thread and looked at Mr. Intinst's posts.  ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## farmwife99

After I got off work today I went to my Dad's house.  Dad just got out of the hospital a few days ago and just isn't doing as well as we had hoped he would be doing by now.  I fixed his supper and then  left to go home and fix DH's and my supper. When I arrived home hubby surprised my by being home already and cleaned up and ready to take me out for supper.  Such a wonderful husband to know I was tired, stressed and not looking forward to cooking supper.  We had a nice relaxing meal at Golden Corral.  I love this man so much!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just found out that a very good friend of mine is coming to visit for a few days next month. She moved to Australia last summer and I really miss her.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

farmwife99 said:


> After I got off work today I went to my Dad's house. Dad just got out of the hospital a few days ago and just isn't doing as well as we had hoped he would be doing by now. I fixed his supper and then left to go home and fix DH's and my supper. When I arrived home hubby surprised my by being home already and cleaned up and ready to take me out for supper. Such a wonderful husband to know I was tired, stressed and not looking forward to cooking supper. We had a nice relaxing meal at Golden Corral. I love this man so much!!


Love is the best "bump" of all. It gives me a "bump" to know it is out there and as healthy as ever. I hope your Dad is better and I will keep him in my prayers.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## koolmnbv

read my Bible today and wrote in my journal. First time in a long time I have done either of these and I feel so much better when I do.


----------



## Susan in VA

I picked up my new glasses!    They look pretty much like the old ones, but the prescription in the old ones was six years old, meaning (for me) about four years out of date.  

I can see cleeeeearly now, ba dee ba dahh...


----------



## vwkitten

koolmnbv said:


> My bump for today was going to church (and enjoying it) and also receiving confession. I have needed confession for a LONG time and kept putting it off.


Very cool.


----------



## koolmnbv

My bump for today was getting criticism (I wont say where). But I do think we all need that from time to time just enough to stay grounded, but not enough to make us bitter,mean,resentful.


----------



## patrisha w.

My bump yesterday was being retested and recategorized by my physical therapist as "high functioning." This means I can now walk a very short distance without a cane and without lurching. On the Boo! Hiss! side, it means that Medicare will no longer pay for me to exercise in the Lovely Warm Pool, but it will pay for two sessions NOT in the pool to work out an home exercise program!

Patrisha


----------



## drenee

Glad to hear you're progressing Patrisha.  
deb


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

It's not yet noon, and I have two bumps already. Today's my day off from the day job and Vancouver is sweltering in a major heat wave, so I took my kids out for breakfast to an air conditioned restaurant. Then my daughter spent an hour helping me join Facebook and learning the basics. We'd been planning this for about four months but our schedules didn't mesh. Today, they did.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Just need tp put one more coat of red paint on a wooden bench I built for my beloved...vw


----------



## Susan in VA

Had lunch with a good friend I hadn't seen in about six months, even though she lives just ten miles away.  We sat and talked (and ate fabulous Lebanese food) for over three hours, and still felt that we hadn't caught up.


----------



## libros_lego

I got to cuddle with my sister in bed today.


----------



## koolmnbv

2bumps for me today. 

We got a much needed rain here today and I went for my now weekly dr. appt and all is good with the baby and I was progressing along and could possibly go early as he saw a few changes! YAY baby pat might be here sooner than Aug19th!


----------



## Anju 

I got my Mexican passport today.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

koolmnbv said:


> 2bumps for me today.
> 
> We got a much needed rain here today and I went for my now weekly dr. appt and all is good with the baby and I was progressing along and could possibly go early as he saw a few changes! YAY baby pat might be here sooner than Aug19th!


My bump for the day is rain as well and a bit of cooler weather. We've been parched, but I heard we're going back up to 102 by Monday.


----------



## koolmnbv

My bump for today was sleeping all day! I had nothing to do so I basically laid around all day.


----------



## drenee

Anju No. 469 said:


> I got my Mexican passport today.


This has me puzzled. Does that mean you can leave Mexico now? Sorry for sounding dumb.
deb


----------



## koolmnbv

drenee said:


> This has me puzzled. Does that mean you can leave Mexico now? Sorry for sounding dumb.
> deb


LOL I swear I read that about 3 times myself. I have to admit I was embarrased to ask because I assumed it made sense to everyone else.

I am glad someone else was puzzled and had the brains to ask, I would have let it go and never knew the answer to why dona needs a Mexi PP.


----------



## drenee

Kool, thank you for assuming I had enough brains to ask.  That's my bump for the day.  I was asking because I felt I lacked the brains to know.   
deb


----------



## Anju 

My bump for today is getting questions to my bump.    In March I became a naturalized Mexican citizen.  It has taken this long due to procrastination mostly, to get a passport.  In order to leave the country you need a visa, and since I became a citizen I no longer have a visa.  I applied for citizenship because visas have to be renewed yearly, at a rather hefty price as well as bureauracy, etc., and since I plan on living my days out here it just makes sense.  Anyway I can now leave Mexico with my M passport, enter US with my US passport, leave US with US passport and enter Mexico with M passport - clear as mud?

Bottom line I have dual citizenship.


----------



## bookfiend

My bump will last several days.  Hubby came home from work last night with my b-day present.  It is early, but couldn't be hidden.  It is a DeWalt 12" double-bevel sliding compound miter saw   It is the king of miter saws, and today he got me the Rigid utility vehicle to mount it to.  Have awsome saw, can easily travel.  I don't know who was more excited me for getting it, or him for buying it for me. 
(some day I will learn how to do non-amazon picture links)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

NOT going to work.


----------



## RJ Keller

My family & I went to a Sidewalk Art Show in Bangor today. Such a wide variety of paintings and sculptures and crafts (including handmade jewelry). It was amazing!


----------



## koolmnbv

Well congrats on your dual citizenship Dona, thanks for explaining it to me. Also thanks to Deb for asking!  

My bump for today was taking my little cousins to the movies to see G-Force 3d. It was so funny seeing them laugh the entire time and they loved the 3d glasses. It was a great time.


----------



## mlewis78

My bump was swimming after three days of not swimming, and another bump was that we had no rain or thunderstorms.


----------



## Thumper

Mine...we raffled (accepted donations; every $5 got the person donating a chance at winning) off a netbook on my cat's blog to raise money for a fellow cat-blogger's Susan G. Komen 3 Day-60 mile walk for breast cancer; I expected the donations would amount to around $200...we got $1000. I am floored at the sheer generosity that flows from people...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Not having to work.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Joined the Operations Desert Swap, an author support team supporting combat troops in Iraq.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Joined the Operations Desert Swap, an author support team supporting combat troops in Iraq.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


My bump is reading Ed's bump. Good on you!


----------



## ladyknight33

My daughter drove home from Chicago to Florida. Home safely once again.


----------



## koolmnbv

My bump was a carefree sunday!


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Dona, for explaining that.  
I believe I understand now.
deb


----------



## koolmnbv

My bump for today is getting quite a few things accomplished that I NEEDED to get done but kept putting off. Its only noon so I might even get a second bump today.


----------



## telracs

It's NOT raining!


----------



## ellesu

My daughter called to say that she and her friends have rented a minivan for our drive to the beach this coming weekend.  It will now be a much more comfortable ride.  (We were going to have to bounce along in our F 350 because the car wouldn't fit us all.)  So, now, as long as nothing nasty pops up in the Gulf, it's all good.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Getting off work _only_ fifteen minutes late. Ha! Ha!


----------



## Aravis60

I was stuck on a painting that I am working on and, thanks to some help from a friend at art class, I might actually be able to finish the thing some day.


----------



## vwkitten

I was talking with my mother and we finally took a break from editing the book and she told me why she broke up with the guy who used to fly with Richard Bach.


----------



## Susan in VA

vwkitten said:


> I was talking with my mother and we finally took a break from editing the book and she told me why she broke up with the guy who used to fly with Richard Bach.


That sounds like material for another book (without the identifying details, maybe).


----------



## mlewis78

vwkitten said:


> I was talking with my mother and we finally took a break from editing the book and she told me why she broke up with the guy who used to fly with Richard Bach.


I was just reading in Buzz Aldrin's book last night that he also flew with Richard Bach.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Today, I had two review requests for my mystery, _Fatal Encryption_. And I finally met my daughter's new boyfriend. She'd been reluctant to bring him around because the last two were, shall we say, duds. This new guy is a big improvement, as far as we can tell. My hubby likes him, so my daughter is delighted. She's 20 and Dad's opinion still matters to her.


----------



## koolmnbv

Watched a movie and took a late nap, enjoyed both!


----------



## vwkitten

Susan in VA said:


> That sounds like material for another book (without the identifying details, maybe).


I'm working up to that book but it's coming....



mlewis78 said:


> I was just reading in Buzz Aldrin's book last night that he also flew with Richard Bach.


The whole barnstorming set that were around for Never By Chance are a blast to talk with. Either the repeated high altitude exposure that makes them crazy as loons, or that altered perspective of seeing the world from so high up makes them wise (and most-times it's both) *grins.*


----------



## koolmnbv

My (complaint) but converted into a bump is that I woke up with my ipod touch in a glass of ice water. My dog knocked it in (accidentally) ...wait maybe intentionally!!! LOL 

The bump is that I learned to not be so stupid and take a lesson from this do not sleep or leave electronics or anything within in reach of dog/children/pets. Accidents can happen and try to just learn a lesson from this and move on. DO NOT let me dwell on the fact I will need to (maybe) repurchase my itouch.

The bright-ish side is - I have best buy warranty ...but i will find out later today if that covers any damage (inc. water) so cross your fingers.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Aravis60 said:


> I was stuck on a painting that I am working on and, thanks to some help from a friend at art class, I might actually be able to finish the thing some day.


Aravis60,
Is your avatar one of your paintings? It looks so cool! What is your medium?


----------



## Aravis60

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Aravis60,
> Is your avatar one of your paintings? It looks so cool! What is your medium?


Thanks, but no, my avatar is a photo of one of the sandcastles that I collect along with some sea glass that I found at a beach near Cleveland. I only started painting about a year ago, so I'm still learning. I do have one painting on display at the local senior center. I paint with acrylics.


----------



## koolmnbv

Aravis60 said:


> Thanks, but no, my avatar is a photo of one of the sandcastles that I collect along with some sea glass that I found at a beach near Cleveland. I only started painting about a year ago, so I'm still learning. I do have one painting on display at the local senior center. I paint with acrylics.


Sorry to bump in, how do you collect sand castles? Don't they fall apart if you try to pick them up/move them?

Excuse me for interrupting.


----------



## Aravis60

koolmnbv said:


> Sorry to bump in, how do you collect sand castles? Don't they fall apart if you try to pick them up/move them?
> 
> Excuse me for interrupting.


Don't be sorry! It's kind of an unusual collection. Every time we go on vacation, I buy these little pre-made sandcastles. They are made of real sand, but it has been put together with a kind of resin so that they don't come apart. I bought the first one almost probably about 15 years ago and it has never crumbled even a little bit. They come in lots of different sizes and colors. The one in my avatar pic is about four and a half inches. The largest one that I have is about ten inches and the smallest is around an inch. The best ones (IMO) are made by a company called Mr. Sandman that also makes other things out of sand. Their site is www.mrsandman.ca


----------



## koolmnbv

Well well, ya learn something new everyday. I had no idea sandcastles could be saved like that. What a fun and interesting hobby. I have always loved those big huge castles contests that they have in the summer time, it amazes me the things they can create using sand. 

My 2nd bump for today is learning something new 
My 3rd bump for today is loving aravis's hobby!


----------



## crebel

My bump today is reading everyone all your bumps!



Aravis60 said:


> Thanks, but no, my avatar is a photo of one of the sandcastles that I collect along with some sea glass that I found at a beach near Cleveland. I only started painting about a year ago, so I'm still learning. I do have one painting on display at the local senior center. I paint with acrylics.


Love the avatar. Is sea glass broken glass that has been smoothed by the sand and waves or the kind that is created by lightening like in the movie Sweet Home Alabama (love the movie, had never heard of lightening/sea glass until I saw it).


----------



## Aravis60

It's just smoothed glass, I've never seen the lightning kind that they talked about in the movie. I was amazed at the amount of sea glass that we were able to find on that beach. I've never seen so much in one place.


----------



## crebel

Very cool.  Like finding jewels!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Reached a milestone yesterday, having sold 1,400 books across all my titles in a 19 month period. (Considering the Indie author average is 200 books over the life of any given book, I'd say I'm doing better than the average, although I still and will continue to acquire 1 reader at a time).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Oh WOW my bump is reading Ed's bump - CONGRATS !!! and to think we knew you then   and now


----------



## telracs

And my bump is knowing that I contributed to Ed's bump by buying 2 books yesterday!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Yay Ed!  

Aravis60,
Now I see the castle and the glass in your avatar!  Thanks!
(Acrylics, eh?  Maybe you could post a pic of one of your works on the photo thread?  Just a suggestion...) (But let us know if you do! )


----------



## drenee

Congratulations Ed.  That's great.
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Anju, Scarlet and Drenee.

Ed P


----------



## koolmnbv

Congrats to Ed! You are ahead of the game and rightfully should be!


----------



## Susan in VA

Congrats, Ed! Are you still on the lucky streak of at least one sale per day?

My bump for today was also a complaint that turned into a bump. DD asked if we could go out for fast food today, and since it had been a looong day I agreed. We were sitting in Roy Rogers having our meal when a creepy old guy reeking of booze walked up to our table, stood much too close to us, and to my complete astonishment, hit on me. I mean, even though that happens less now than 20 years ago, it still _sometimes_ happens, but what astonished me was the utter gall and poor taste of making explicit crude remarks when I was sitting at a table with my six-year-old daughter. (Luckily she didn't understand his suggestion!) I was speechless for a moment thinking of an effective reply that I wouldn't mind DD hearing, and considering whether it might be best just to ignore the guy completely, which would have been difficult since he was inches away. But before I could say anything..... The bump part was that one of the kids (looked like a high schooler) at the order counter came racing around to our table, sort of elbowed the guy aside, and asked loudly and cheerfully whether everything was ok. Creepy guy got the message and shuffled off. Yay for Roy Rogers employees! I picked up a comment card and am going to mail it in to management with a thank-you for that employee.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I bet the guy is a regular. . . . .


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My bump today:  Not getting hit on by creepy old guy at Roy Rogers.   Course I didn't get to go to Roy Rogers and had to eat at work while working and no creepy old guy came in cause I'm the only creepy old guy there.... Glad they took care of you, Miss Susan.  Brendan


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> I bet the guy is a regular. . . . .


Quite possibly!

Then again, so are we, if two or three times a year counts.


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> cause I'm the only creepy old guy there....


According to Miss Merry, that is entirely incorrect. 

(Well, I don't know about the "old" part. But the older I get myself, the more I am inclined to believe that "old" is a term best reserved for wine, moldy cheese, and not-quite-antique furnishings.)


----------



## vwkitten

My bump for the day --

I woke up to my mother having decorated my house for my birthday.  There was a big banner that said "Over the Hill."  I turned 40 today.  My immediate thought (and I mean the absolutely immediate thought; not what I convinced myself to think about it) was, "Thank God!  Do I really get to go downhill now?  Because I'm so tired of the uphill battle my life has been."

That actually wasn't the bump.  The bump was realizing that I'm a pretty incredible person (something I'm only allowed to think on my birthday) to react that way to that banner.  Today, on my birthday, every year... I let myself stop trying to be a better person and indulge in how good a job I've done at that task.  (If I did it more often than once a year, I'd be a bad person - too egotistical.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Ah, to be 40 again! (Ah to be 50 again). harummp! Ah to be 60 again!

Happy birthday


----------



## intinst

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Ah, to be 40 again! (Ah to be 50 again). harummp! Ah to be 60 again!
> 
> Happy birthday


Totally understand about 40 and 50 and close enough on 60.


----------



## vwkitten

See?  I'm 40 now, and I'm still considered a little whipper snapper (LOL)...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey, you're the second birthday girl today! Congratulations, you made it.


Spoiler



We've been waiting for you...


 LOL!!

 Happy Birthday, Miss VW!


----------



## telracs

Belated birthday lunch with a co-worker.  and the fact that it's not hot and humid today.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Can anyone explain why there's a mysterious scroll bar in my post to Miss VW?   That's even scarier than


Spoiler



a mysterious spoiler


. 

My bump? Being off work today and bugging everyone here on the boards when I should have been at work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Brendan Carroll said:


> Can anyone explain why there's a mysterious scroll bar in my post to Miss VW?


Well. . . . you must have put it there. One of the type effects is the scroll bar. . . .it's the one that is moving with an M in it, or in code it's the word "move" in square brackets . . . . .

like this


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Wow, I thought I had bugs crawling across my screen.
ECP


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

My bump was the new pickups for the guitar I won last month. I found  good deal and they arrived today. Maybe I'll get a chance to install them next week in between house renovation chores.

Mike


----------



## Aravis60

Cool!
I've been wondering how to do that!


----------



## Susan in VA

I should start a thread called Weird People I Saw at Roy Rogers. 

We went there again today (I know, I know, but it's a busy week) and met another very strange person. Not particularly creepy this time (though slightly unnerving), but a sort-of bump anyway.

BUT FIRST --

When I posted a couple of days ago about the creepy guy at Roy's, I TOTALLY FORGOT ABOUT THE KINDLE!! At least, I _think_ it was a Kindle. Or at least it _might_ have been. BEFORE Creepy Guy made a pest of himself, DD and I had been sitting there a little while and I had seen a woman with a Borsa Bella Travel Bag over her shoulder. What are the chances it had a Kindle in it?? It looked as though something hard was in it, not just keys and wallet and stuff. And when she got up from her table to put ketchup on her food, she carried the bag with her even though her kids were still at the table, so I was assuming it contained something valuable and/or fragile. I was debating how nutty it would be to ask her outright whether it was a Kindle. She did _look_ like a reader, if that makes sense. But then Creepy Guy came along and by the time that was taken care of, we were about ready to leave. So I can't really post a "Kindle in the wild" story, but a BB bag in the wild was a bump too!

And now for today's Weird Person....

We're at the counter waiting for DD's fried chicken. I ask her to go ahead and pick up a straw and napkins. So she skips off through the restaurant, and comes back several minutes later holding straw, napkins, and a shiny quarter. Of course I figure she found it on the floor, and when she says someone _gave_ it to her, I freeze and instantly have thoughts of stalkers and child molesters and such (see why I don't like Stephen King's books? my own thoughts are scary enough).

A moment later an elderly woman comes up and tells me that it's ok, it was her, and she had seen my daughter standing in front of the gum-ball machine, and she was in the habit of always giving kids a quarter if she saw them looking but not buying. She said she had grown up poor and couldn't stand to see kids wanting such a small thing and not buying it.

Now, maybe I should have been offended at the assumption we couldn't afford a 25-cent piece of gum, but I thought her heart was in the right place. I strongly dislike the idea of a perfect stranger giving my daughter money or anything else, but it was hard to be upset with this woman.

When she went back to her table, DD and I discussed it briefly. Thing is, DD doesn't actually _like_ gum. She was just looking at the machine because she'd never seen one that big and was admiring the bright pretty colors. Since the woman was sitting right next to the machine, I told DD that she should give the quarter back and say thank you but explain that she really doesn't like gum. Which she did, shyly but politely.

So THEN the woman starts telling me about her childhood. And how things have changed. And medical care today. And vet care for her three dogs, which all died within the past six months of different causes, all of which I heard about in detail. And how she's still grieving (actual tears at this point). And about her thoughtless sister. I can't get a word in edgewise. Twenty minutes later, she finally takes a breath, and I can tell her that we need to go...

Weird, yes, but a Kind Person, and as such I figured she counted as a "bump".

And from what she said, I suspect she's a regular too, just like Creepy Guy. I really wish there were another Roy's nearby.....


----------



## intinst

Loonlover and I went to see Kieth Urban and Sugarland perform in concert tonight. I then took her out to eat at Waffle House (her choice!) so she could order breakfast. A very enjoyable evening together.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Susan,
You'll have all the customers in Roy Rogers named before long!


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan,
You are just a genuine nice person.
Many would have just walked away from this lady.
She probably was lonely and just wanted to talk to someone.
And you let her.

I am awed by how nice you are.

Just sayin......


----------



## RJ Keller

Susan, I agree with Geoff.
Also, I wonder if you have a blog? These stories are begging for an audience.


----------



## mlewis78

My bump today was being with two friends I hadn't seen in a long time at the Metropolitan Museum.  Second, the weather in NYC is sunny and dry.  Another one is the anticipation of KDX delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I got a double today according to my editor/critic/fan, Miss Prunell Saggybottom, who told me to go and look at my book page on Amazon.  Two more very excellent reviews.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> I got a double today according to my editor/critic/fan, Miss Prunell Saggybottom, who told me to go and look at my book page on Amazon. Two more very excellent reviews.


AWESOME... Good for you Brendan! YAY!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Seeing Julia & Julia, a wonderful film - Streep in top form, and so funny that I had the tears rolling down my cheeks.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Susan,
> You'll have all the customers in Roy Rogers named before long!


I'm not sure I really want to go back there anytime soon.... unfortunately I think it's the only one in the area, and DD really likes their chicken.


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Susan,
> You are just a genuine nice person.


Awwwww thanks, Geoff <blush>


----------



## Susan in VA

rjkeller said:


> Susan, I agree with Geoff.
> Also, I wonder if you have a blog? These stories are begging for an audience.


  My first response to that was _wow, that's flattering_.

The second was _who, me?? I wouldn't know where to start!_

And the third... _A-ha! You guys are tired of my ramblings, and want me to take them elsewhere... <pout> _


----------



## Susan in VA

My bumps for today...

all the nice comments here on KB!

and

DD and I went to Kings Dominion today (amusement park about an hour away).  We were watching one of the rides, I don't know the generic name of it, it's the one with individual chairs that hang by chains and then go around in a circle.  The kid versions are slow and stay near the ground, the grown-up versions also raise the chairs about 15-20 feet in the air and go faster.  This one today was mostly full of older kids and teenagers looking bored with the world.  And then there were two middle-aged couples.  The two women had just bought some food, and so only the two men went on this ride, one a few chairs behind the other.  And the two of them, in their mid-fifties maybe, had a blast!  They held out their arms in the breeze, they held up their legs and wiggled their feet and they threw their heads back and had wide grins, really looking happy and exhilarated at the wind blowing through their hair and at the sensations of being on this ride.  It was such fun to watch them, especially in contrast with the teenagers who wore expressions that said they did this twenty times every day.

Us middle-aged folk know how to enjoy life.


----------



## RJ Keller

Susan in VA said:


> My first response to that was _wow, that's flattering_.
> 
> The second was _who, me?? I wouldn't know where to start!_
> 
> And the third... _A-ha! You guys are tired of my ramblings, and want me to take them elsewhere... <pout> _


Nope!    
I'm just a blogging freak is all and am a horrible blogging enabler. 
(Let me know if you're lookin' to set one up. I can hook you up...)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

AH, to be Middle-age again. I'll just have to settle for Middle Earth.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> My first response to that was _wow, that's flattering_.
> 
> The second was _who, me?? I wouldn't know where to start!_
> 
> And the third... _A-ha! You guys are tired of my ramblings, and want me to take them elsewhere... <pout> _


Go with your first impressions. Don't over-think it.
You KNOW we love you and your posts.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Edward C. Patterson said:


> AH, to be Middle-age again. I'll just have to settle for Middle Earth.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


You're not a Hobbit, are you?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

No, we'll have Nun of that or Horace Whimpole.

Ed P


----------



## Susan in VA

rjkeller said:


> Nope!
> I'm just a blogging freak is all and am a horrible blogging enabler.
> (Let me know if you're lookin' to set one up. I can hook you up...)


Wellllll.... I won't kid myself that I'd have enough to say to actually interest people week after week.

(Though for work I had been thinking about some kind of monthly two-page newsletter for clients... I wonder if that would work as an online thing instead?)


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Go with your first impressions. Don't over-think it.
> You KNOW we love you and your posts.


Thank you!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Darlhnk! You'd be vonderful at it. 

Miss Chatty


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Darlhnk! You'd be vonderful at it.
> 
> Miss Chatty


I didn't really have a clear visual for Miss Chatty before, but now I know she's a wannabe Gabor sister...


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Hey! Hi!  

It's almost mid-August here in MO and the grass is still green!  *Bump*  We still have to mow *unbump* BUT, for about 8 more glorious days, I have my children all to myself - Major *BUMP*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My bump yesterday was the beautiful weather in Birmingham, England, high 70s and sunny, and there are 4000 old British Minis running around, what fun!

Susan--
there's a Roy Rogers on Rt 1, up near Mt Vernon, just near me!  Probably not close enough.....

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Susan, but you saw him at the Painted Lips and the


Spoiler



cute butt contest


.

Miss Chatty Chatsworth


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Susan, but you saw him at the Painted Lips and the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> cute butt contest
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Miss Chatty Chatsworth


I was thinking from the neck UP. 


Spoiler



(I figured a cute butt was a given.)


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Susan--
> there's a Roy Rogers on Rt 1, up near Mt Vernon, just near me! Probably not close enough.....
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the info! I just looked it up.... if I went across Pohick and then up Route 1, it's actually not that far. I'm right next to the old proving ground. So the one we've been going to in Franconia is not_ that _much closer (about 5 miles vs. 7 miles) and usually we go on the way home from someplace else anyway.

But can you guarantee that it's weird-people-free?


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Thanks for the info! I just looked it up.... if I went across Pohick and then up Route 1, it's actually not that far. I'm right next to the old proving ground. So the one we've been going to in Franconia is not_ that _much closer (about 5 miles vs. 7 miles) and usually we go on the way home from someplace else anyway.
> 
> But can you guarantee that it's weird-people-free?


Some  people do seem to attract more than others...


----------



## Susan in VA

LOL!  Thanks a lot...


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

My bump (for yesterday) was going to see Julie and Julia with my two daughters.  What a wonderful movie and to get to go with both daughters, who usually don't have time for their Mom, was the biggest treat!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Thanks for the info! I just looked it up.... if I went across Pohick and then up Route 1, it's actually not that far. I'm right next to the old proving ground. So the one we've been going to in Franconia is not_ that _much closer (about 5 miles vs. 7 miles) and usually we go on the way home from someplace else anyway.
> 
> But can you guarantee that it's weird-people-free?


 

Unfortunately, no, I haven't eaten there in years! It's so close to home, I usually just go home!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Carol Hanrahan said:


> My bump (for yesterday) was going to see Julie and Julia with my two daughters. What a wonderful movie and to get to go with both daughters, who usually don't have time for their Mom, was the biggest treat!


I soooo want to see that movie, glad to hear it's a good one!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Unfortunately, no, I haven't eaten there in years! It's so close to home, I usually just go home!
> 
> Betsy


Good, then if the food's no good there we'll know where to go for dinner...


----------



## bookfiend

Leaving for work tomorrow for 10 days in a place that's "muggy, buggy, and snakey" according to my boss, and that's its good points. Also found out today that the spiders are as big as his hands. Where is the bump you ask?  I get to go to work .  I will miss you all, stay well. Susan, I hope the new Roys works out for you.

Edited to add:  I was really looking forward to the "Almost official birthday thread" this week, how you all take the time to keep up, I will never know (it really shows something about your character).  Now I'm going to miss my B-day,  so THANK YOU ALL in advance.


----------



## Susan in VA

bookfiend said:


> Leaving for work tomorrow for 10 days in a place that's "muggy, buggy, and snakey" according to my boss, and that's its good points. Also found out today that the spiders are as big as his hands.


Going to central Florida?? 

(and happy birthday in advance!)


----------



## bookfiend

Susan in VA said:


> Going to central Florida??
> (and happy birthday in advance!)


 No, Mississippi, and Louisanna. And thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, Bookfiend!

Betsy


----------



## Brenda Carroll

bookfiend said:


> Leaving for work tomorrow for 10 days in a place that's "muggy, buggy, and snakey" according to my boss, and that's its good points. Also found out today that the spiders are as big as his hands. Where is the bump you ask? I get to go to work . I will miss you all, stay well. Susan, I hope the new Roys works out for you.


South America? Amazon region? Dinnerplate Spiders? Ahhhhhhhgggggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

Bump for the day: Showing up disgusted and angry at work only to be told by fellow angry and disgusted co-workers that they were glad to see me! Brought us all a laugh.


----------



## telracs

bookfiend said:


> Leaving for work tomorrow for 10 days in a place that's "muggy, buggy, and snakey" according to my boss, and that's its good points.


Australia?

And happy birthday!


----------



## Thumper

Spouse Thingy got blood test results back today; we'd been guessing his cholesterol would come back as 300+... 187! Almost makes me want to celebrate with steak and baked potatoes DRIPPING with butter


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

and bacon bits and cheeeeeese!  

Ed P


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Thumper said:


> Spouse Thingy got blood test results back today; we'd been guessing his cholesterol would come back as 300+... 187! Almost makes me want to celebrate with steak and baked potatoes DRIPPING with butter


Thumper,
That truly is GREAT news! Start dancing!


----------



## libros_lego

I got a wooden stand for my kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nice bump, Jenni!  We want pictures!

My bump is that we got to the airport on time, here in London!  Hope we leave on time, that will be the next bump!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Hope you're having a safe (and not too tedious) flight, Betsy!


----------



## Thumper

Edward C. Patterson said:


> and bacon bits and cheeeeeese!


Mmmmm....bacon...


----------



## telracs

Sixty days to Peru!


----------



## libros_lego

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Nice bump, Jenni! We want pictures!
> 
> My bump is that we got to the airport on time, here in London! Hope we leave on time, that will be the next bump!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, I posted the pictures just for you.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Yay! Day off!


----------



## Susan in VA

Vegas_Asian said:


> Yay! Day off!


We haven't heard from you in AGES!! How's the new job working out?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Its okay. Just happy to have a job. I got a lot of catching up to do on the boards as well as my reading


----------



## intinst

Doctors procedure today went well


Spoiler



(colonoscopy)


, no problems and don't have to do it again for five years.


----------



## Anju 

intinst - I can relate and sympathize with you - had 3 in less than a month a few years ago!  But I don't have to have any more ever again, nothing to "scopy" - hope your results are wonderful!!!!!  Believe me you want to be able to have another one  

Thumper - wonderful on your news, now if I cold get my spouse thingy to work on lowering his - ARGHHHHH - only good thing about mine is he is basically on the same "diet" as I am.

My bump is the spot I have is just a mosquito bite in a very sensitive spot, about the size of a silver dollar, but nothing to worry about.


----------



## intinst

Anju No. 469 said:


> intinst - I can relate and sympathize with you - had 3 in less than a month a few years ago! But I don't have to have any more ever again, nothing to "scopy" - hope your results are wonderful!!!!! Believe me you want to be able to have another one


I understand and agree, I won't look forward to it but will go back in five years. Yes, my results were very good but since my mother had colon cancer, (9 year survivor, Yeah!) I'll go back as regularly as my physician recommends.


----------



## geoffthomas

I noticed that Kool hasn't been on since the 4th.
I hope that this is a good bump possibility.


----------



## telracs

the computer system at work is working again, which means I can actually feel like I'm accomplishing something.


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> I noticed that Kool hasn't been on since the 4th.
> I hope that this is a good bump possibility.


  You're right, it's about that time.... oh, I hope we get some news soon!


----------



## Anju 

Great minds Geoff - I have been wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## Thumper

intinst said:


> Doctors procedure today went well
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (colonoscopy)
> 
> 
> , no problems and don't have to do it again for five years.


Great news on results AND not having to repeat for 5 years. That's the one thing about turning 50 I'm not looking forward to. Well, that and the idea of being fifty...


----------



## Thumper

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thumper - wonderful on your news, now if I cold get my spouse thingy to work on lowering his - ARGHHHHH - only good thing about mine is he is basically on the same "diet" as I am.


He was seriously worried about his, since heart disease runs rampant in his family...but he got serious about it and losing weight when I pointed out we'd both be


Spoiler



a whole lot more bendy


 if we each dropped about 80 pounds. Truly, it's good motivation


----------



## vwkitten

So, I'm sitting at the IHOP at midnight (insomnia time) eating an omelet and the waitress notices me reading the Kindle... She says she loves to read, so I pop the first page of Painting the Roses Red up for her to read... next thing I know, two other customers are scowling at her because she and I have been reading and chatting together and she's the only waitress on duty....

Then she tells me that her sister has a Kindle, so I write down the name of my books and Kindleboards.com and she says... yeah, my sister posts there.  So now I'm looking for a Susan with a sister named Ned... but hey, I'm thinking wow, small world.  That was a little boost today -- my new book hitting the top lists for bargain books (which includes mostly paperbacks) was a bonus too.


----------



## Anju 

Hey kitten that is a MAJOR bump!  Congrats!


----------



## telracs

I got my bookmarks from Ed!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Someone named Ed


----------



## Brenda Carroll

*TGIF*


----------



## luvmy4brats

Around 9 PM this evening, I discovered that my A/C wasn't working (which is a major un-bump). My guess was that the condensate pump wasn't working. I told DH that we needed to run to Lowe's to grab a new one, which is easier said than done considering I live in Timbuktu. Jumped online, saw that the Lowe's in DE was open until 10 so off we went. We got there 5 minutes before they closed. We found 1 and only 1. I didn't think it was the right one, but hoped it would do in a pinch and at least get us through the weekend. Well, we got home, installed it and IT WORKED! (and I discovered that's even better than the one we had before)

Best bump though..after we installed it, J admitted he thought I was wrong and didn't know what the heck I was talking about. He figured he'd take me to Lowe's to make me feel better. HAH!

Now I'm going to drink a few margaritas and revel in my awesomeness.


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> Now I'm going to drink a few margaritas and revel in my awesomeness.


Good for you!


----------



## intinst

luvmy4brats said:


> Now I'm going to drink a few margaritas and revel in my awesomeness.


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


>


LOL (can you hear them chanting..."we're not worthy, we're not worthy". Anyone hear from Kool yet? Being KB aunts and uncles would be a great bump!


----------



## drenee

Good for you, Heather.  Of course you're awesome.  

I sent Kool a PM this morning.  I'm a bit worried we haven't heard from her in 11 days.  

My bump for this week is I finally finished a 5 day trial I have been working on, with the help of my mom.  I got it all printed out and ready to be copied and bound.  

deb


----------



## mlewis78

My bump for the past 3 days has been hearing so much great flute playing and meeting up with old friends at the flute convention.  We have one more day of it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

vwkitten said:


> So now I'm looking for a Susan with a sister named Ned... but hey, I'm thinking wow, small world.


It should be easy to find a Susan with a sister named Ned....



Anyone?

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Perhaps vwkitten should start a thread.  I'm interested to know who she is also.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I met a man selling mobile homes the other day who had served 18 months in Iraq and come home unscathed.  A very fine soldier who said he was willing to go back if they called him and he said his wife (who is a surgeon for the Army) owns a Kindle and reads a lot.  I then had a lady in the diner where I was eating breakfast ask me about mine and I had the privilege of selling her on the Kindle.  Yes, it is small world and my bump for that day was getting to shake hands with a fellow who has served our country willingly and is still willing to serve.  A great day for me.


----------



## Cowgirl

My Bump today was winning an Oberon cover!!! I posted my good news on the accessory board but I couldn't help but to say it again!!!


----------



## drenee

Of course you should share again.  I had my fingers crossed for this contest.  I only found out about it last night, and got an entry in right before the deadline.  Glad one of "us" won.
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

2 of us won!!!  Googlegirl also won!!!!!


----------



## telracs

My sister and I spent yesterday afternoon together and walked down to the pier and watched the fishermen.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I have two bumps today, for which I'm very grateful because it's been a long week. One is that I'm being given a bit of a promotion at work (work is the reason for the long week), which will mean a little bigger pay check. The second is that I've been invited to give a presentation on publishing in Nov. I'll be paid $100 and given a chance to sell my books. Now, that doesn't happen every day. In fact, it doesn't happen every year.


----------



## libros_lego

Just bought my sky blue ROH.


----------



## geoffthomas

My bump today is hearing that Kool gave birth to BabyPat.


----------



## Cowgirl

geoffthomas said:


> My bump today is hearing that Kool gave birth to BabyPat.


ditto


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> My bump today is hearing that Kool gave birth to BabyPat.


I think that's the Official Kindleboards Bump for today.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Lots of bumps here on the thread today:  Kool's baby, of course, great news!
I also just learned that I've unexpectedly received a huge raise at work that almost makes it worthwhile to get out of bed and amble in to work.
But then I learned that I thought today was Tuesday when I thought it was Wednesday.  That not only means that I have to work an extra-extra day, but that I went in at ten o'clock instead of eight o'clock and missed the monthly department head meeting!!    Ooooooooops!  Oh well.  You have your upses and your downses.


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> but that I went in at ten o'clock instead of eight o'clock and missed the monthly department head meeting!!


I dunno, missing that sounds like a bump to me...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Well, now that you mention it, it was!


----------



## koolmnbv

I have so many bumps I dont know where to start

My major bump is of course my new Baby! I love Pat so much, I dont know how I lived this long without him. 

Another bump is going through some of the threads i've missed and I noticed alot of good things have happened around here since I was gone. I'm so happy for everyones bumps and good news recently! 

My other bump is seeing how loved and missed I was around here, (sorry for not checking in sooner with the good news.) 
But Thanks to everyone of my concerned KB family members. We love you all and your prayers and good wishes were felt! This truly is an amazing community with great people. Thank you all for just being you!


----------



## Anju 

Thanks kool that is a nice bump - but remember you are a part of us and you add to the wonderfulness of kindleboards


----------



## koolmnbv

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thanks kool that is a nice bump - but remember you are a part of us and you add to the wonderfulness of kindleboards


Thanks Dona!! ((((hugs)))))) Sometimes I dont know what I'd do without Kb! What did I do before I found this site?


----------



## telracs

Fresh strawberries.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

scarlet said:


> Fresh strawberries.


Yum, in marscapone cream.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## patrisha w.

I was looking at a survey done by my younger son on Facebook and to the question "Do you ever get lonely" he had answered. "Yes, of course, everyone does at times but it doesn't happen often because my mom taught me to be self-sufficient." He had no idea I would see this because it was written some considerable time before he told me he had a Facebook page...
It made my day...
Patrisha


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My bump today came from seeing Miss Maureen Miller's muse featured in her blog at blogspot.  I knew she had one, but I didn't know he would be such a fierce creature.  Wow!  Thanks for the sharing and the warning!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Today's bump was taking my kids out for breakfast and then school supply shopping, which they actually didn't mind doing. Nice to get that chore out of the way! Now for the clothes shopping. Mercifully, they're not into designer labels.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I remember when I dear sainted mother used to take me school shopping. I hated it. but now that I think about her and all the love she laved upon me with the new shoes and the pants and the ties (w had to wea ties to school in the 50's), I miss it all so . . . I miss her so.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

<sniff> 

(((Edward)))


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Susan:

When you get old, things that you think you've forgotten assualts you in a good way. There's only one way to address . . . for me . . . write. I would say that while my life may be a treadmill  from birth to death, the sum of its parts are in my books. Even in the last book, which is about everything BUT cooking, I give my mother's Lasagna recipe out in the mouths of a fictional character (and not even a mother - but an Adrican Amarican AIDS service worker). I call it seepage. Oh well. I'm not unique.

Ed Patterson


----------



## drenee

Waking up to find balloons tied to my patio, birthday cards taped to my screen door, and a gift bag waiting in the door for me.  
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Happy Birthday Drenee

Ed Patterson


----------



## drenee

thank you, Ed.
deb


----------



## Anju 

My bump is it is RAINING! in the daytime no less (hardly never rains in the daytime here)

After wishing deb another Happy Birthday I going to go curl up with a good book, (wonder where I could find one) and just read read read - at least until my DTB Book Club which I have no books to share with  

Happy Happy DEB


BTW Ed you are very unique and special -


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Anju:

 My bump for the day

Ed P


----------



## Susan in VA

Happy birthday Deb  --  what a fun surprise to wake up to!

Ed, if you have a photo of yourself at school-supply-shopping age with your mom, we want to see it.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Susan.  It was fun.  
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Susan:

I do have a picture of me in my Hop-a-long Cassidy suit, but I need to scan it and get it into photobucket. However, in lieu of that, here are 4 pictures of me 42 years ago when I was a buck 20 year old private in the US Army. I'm going to post these over into the


Spoiler



Surviving an American Gulag


 pages also, because


Spoiler



Private Gibbs


 and me are one and the same. I had lost 120 pounds when these photos were taken (I went into the army at nearly 280), and I lost that weight in 6 weeks. How?


Spoiler



Read the book


, 





































Edward C. Patterson
Don't ask, but I'll still tell.


----------



## RJ Keller

My 13-year-old daughter cleaned her closet out without my having to ask her to do it.

Sometimes it's the little things that brighten your day...


----------



## 4Katie

I get to pick up my brand new car!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good pics, Ed!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Susan:

I was a guy magnet in those days. Now I just attract more Cheesecake than Beefcake.

Ed P


----------



## Susan in VA

Too much cheesecake and those 120 lbs will be back before you know it...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Oh, 90 of those came back a long time ago.

Ed Fatterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll

A strange alignment of astrological elements caused the afternoon to be much better than the morning.


----------



## telracs

As I was waiting for one co-worker to sign out so we could walk to the train, another co-worker invited us out for drinks, so I got to hang out with them for a bit and talk.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Finding the perfect pair of shoes for work.  Not having to wear them today!! Even better. Am I the only one having bumps any more or what?


----------



## Anju 

My bump today is two fold - first Brenden didn't have to work today WOOOOO
and
I am able to get to Book 4 of the Knights  HOOOOO


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Anju  No. 469 said:


> My bump today is two fold - first Brenden didn't have to work today WOOOOO
> and
> I am able to get to Book 4 of the Knights HOOOOO


Oh, now that is what I'm talking about and what a bump that is!! Strangely enough, while you were posting, I was posting a bump in the Book Bazaar about BOOK IV.... co-incident or the same thing? Thank you kindly, Miss Anjou!


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> Am I the only one having bumps any more or what?


No. 

My bump is that five of the six pots of seeds I started a month ago are doing well -- little plantlets about two inches high -- all ones that will be in the ground outdoors by next month for bloom next summer.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My bump is being greeted by the dozen WOW roses that I bought myself this weekend. I have an apartment filled with artificla flowers and I used to grow roses (I had 60 bushes when I owned the house), but I have taken a resolve to buy myself a dozen roses every week to recall those wonderful days in the garden preparing for a show, cleaning off the aphids and shining up the leaves,a nd then bagging that one beauty for the judges table. Life - there's nothing like it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas

Edward C. Patterson said:


> My bump is being greeted by the dozen WOW roses that I bought myself this weekend. I have an apartment filled with artificla flowers and I used to grow roses (I had 60 bushes when I owned the house), but I have taken a resolve to buy myself a dozen roses every week to recall those wonderful days in the garden preparing for a show, cleaning off the aphids and shining up the leaves,a nd then bagging that one beauty for the judges table. Life - there's nothing like it.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I know what you mean Ed. While I do not show roses, I like to grow them.
I select mine for their fragrance rather than their appearance.
Yesterday I was weeding my Iris/daylilly/rose garden and was treated to the beautiful aroma all the time and only 5 blooms were open with 4 or 5 more buds to come with the current growth. It was nice.

Just sayin....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Then you must grow Chrysler Imperials.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Oh Ed - you are such a delightful ray of sunshine today - I read many more of your posts and I'll HAVE to be in a better mood


----------



## Geoffrey

As some of you've seen, I'm whining about being sick in a different thread.  BUT  I just got a text message and my brother has finally arrived in his own house during his long trek home from Iraq.  Hurray!!!


----------



## drenee

Geoffrey, what a fabulous bump.  Welcome home to your brother.
deb


----------



## Thumper

Geoffrey said:


> I just got a text message and my brother has finally arrived in his own house during his long trek home from Iraq. Hurray!!!


----------



## amyrebecca

My day was just brightened. My boyfriend knew I woke up with the Monday blahs, worrying about work, $$$ and etc. He called and asked me to join him for lunch and when we finished he handed me a gift card for $25 and said, "Would buying a new book make your day better?" Yes!!! It was too sweet!


----------



## mlewis78

Thumper said:


>


Geoffrey, that's a wonderful, wonderful bump. So happy for your brother (and you). I just wanted to echo Thumper's reaction.


----------



## Anju 

Thumper - thank you!

Geoffrey - thank your brother for us!  So glad he is home!


----------



## telracs

free asian chicken salad.


----------



## 4Katie

Geoffrey said:


> As some of you've seen, I'm whining about being sick in a different thread. BUT I just got a text message and my brother has finally arrived in his own house during his long trek home from Iraq. Hurray!!!


That's totally awesome - and so is he!

Gave me a little bump too.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Thumper said:


>


Sorry, Miss Thumper, I had to leech onto your Snoopy in order to say "Great going!" to Geoffrey's bubba. Welcome home and warmest regards from Texas! That's as good a boost as anyone could get for the day.


----------



## RJ Keller

My bump for the day...I picked this up at Goodwill this morning for $1.99:


----------



## kim

We had a "meeting" at work.  At this meeting Shakira, Faith Hill, and the Black Eyed Peas performed.  It was great, lots of fun!  The Black Eyed Peas wouldn't be my favorite genre but they put on a great show.


----------



## vwkitten

My bump for today... my mother cried over the newest fable for my book.  She had to stop reading to get a tissue.  Then she had to stop reading again to go get the whole box of tissues.


----------



## Pardes

My bump for the day came from John Steinbeck in "Travels with Charlie" which I haven't read for 3 decades!  The first book I bought for the Kindle DX which is barely 24 hours old.

He was describing how Charlie asked to go to the bathroom by making a "Pfttt" sound in his ear.  It seems that Charlie has crooked front teeth and may be the only dog ever who can pronounce the "Pfttt" sound.

That made my day.

Pftttttttttt


----------



## Rhiathame

My bump today was getting official notice of being accepting into my MBA program. This will be my second Master's degree (I must be a glutton for punishment)!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

You got me beat. Congratulations. My Master's covers a hole in my apartment wall.  (But it also is the fodder for most of my writing, _ke-shr wo-de shu shr Chung-guo-de-li-shr de shu ba_). 

Edward C. Patterson
aka _Sung Yi-di_


----------



## vwkitten

My bump today was finding out that my new book just sold 50 Kindle copies in the first month out!  Yeah!  Oh and I got the first shipment of paperbacks today.  Just a good day all around.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Met with BFF and took her on her first visit to ChinaTown. Found and got more than expected


----------



## telracs

vwkitten said:


> My bump today was finding out that my new book just sold 50 Kindle copies in the first month out! Yeah! Oh and I got the first shipment of paperbacks today. Just a good day all around.


Congrats! My bump was reading your bump because I had a not very good day at work!


----------



## Thumper

vwkitten said:


> My bump today was finding out that my new book just sold 50 Kindle copies in the first month out! Yeah! Oh and I got the first shipment of paperbacks today. Just a good day all around.












Awesome!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This is really silly:  Our garage door opener is Old and Noisy.  Once a year or so DH fixes it.  It works, so we haven't replaced it, but there's only one remote and it doesn't even work from inside the car.  DH will get out of the truck, walk up to the door and press the button.  Sometimes he has to stick his hand through the mail slot to make it work.  Not best safety procedure.

The bump:  today's "Woot" is a garage door opener system. . . .$125 with shipping.  I totally jumped on that puppy.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My bump came with the announcement of Smashwords that Barnes & Noble and Fictionwise have picked up their ePub catalog and Smashwords auhors have a chance to appear on "the Other" reading de ices.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> This is really silly: Our garage door opener is Old and Noisy. Once a year or so DH fixes it. It works, so we haven't replaced it, but there's only one remote and it doesn't even work from inside the car. DH will get out of the truck, walk up to the door and press the button. Sometimes he has to stick his hand through the mail slot to make it work. Not best safety procedure.
> 
> The bump: today's "Woot" is a garage door opener system. . . .$125 with shipping. I totally jumped on that puppy.


I am in awe that there are people who actually have clutter-free space in their garage to park the car in it. What a concept.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> I am in awe that there are people who actually have clutter-free space in their garage to park the car in it. What a concept.


Pretty sure I never said that.  The 'garage' is really DH's workshop.

Actually, though, the majority of his tools are on casters and he can move them all to one end of the garage so we can actually put the car in if we need to. This is handy when they're predicting snow.

Either way. . .it'll be good to have a working opener. . . .


----------



## Thumper

Ann in Arlington said:


> The bump: today's "Woot" is a garage door opener system. . . .$125 with shipping. I totally jumped on that puppy.


I almost jumped on that because our opener is riddled with suckitude, but I wasn't sure we could install it ourselves. I would really like a nice, quiet garage door opener with a working remote.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, DH can fix, install, or build just about anything. So that's not an issue.

When? Now _that's_ another story.  Except he's a bit annoyed at the current one too so I bet it'll be sooner rather than later.

(Woot still not sold out. . .surely you have a friend or relative with Skillz. . . . )


----------



## NogDog

Just got back from seeing The Rodney Mack Philadephia Big Brass in concert. A diverse selection of music from many styles. My favorites were probably "Londonderry Air" (a.k.a. "Danny Boy") and Elgar's "Enigma" variation No. 9 ("Nimrod"), each showcasing the gorgeous sound a talented group of brass players can produce.


----------



## Susan in VA

My bump today was seeing my cousin (and her DH and her three kids).  She lives in France so I don't get to see her very often, maybe once every two years.


----------



## mlewis78

NogDog said:


> Just got back from seeing The Rodney Mack Philadephia Big Brass in concert. A diverse selection of music from many styles. My favorites were probably "Londonderry Air" (a.k.a. "Danny Boy") and Elgar's "Enigma" variation No. 9 ("Nimrod"), each showcasing the gorgeous sound a talented group of brass players can produce.


That must have been very good. I'm looking at their website now. You live in NJ?


----------



## NogDog

mlewis78 said:


> That must have been very good. I'm looking at their website now. You live in NJ?


Yep. If I walk slightly uphill from my house about 3-4 blocks, I have a fairly clear view of the Philadelphia skyline.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My bump for the day?  Being off work, it's a beautiful day and already that vague feeling of autumn approaching is in the air and the Cowboys game from last night, which I missed, is airing today on NFL channel.  YAY!! Go, Buckaroos!! (Not be to be confused with Buckaneers!)


----------



## vwkitten

Thumper said:


> Awesome!


Thanks for all the grats! My bump today is that hubby is home so I can write...


----------



## geoffthomas

My bump for today is that Mike Hicks has released the new IN HER NAME book - First Contact to Amazon for sale today.

Hooray.










You can have the same bump by going and getting it.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anju 

I'm on my way geoff 

Thanks MIKE WOO HOO


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

In Her Name: First Contact came out. That's "bump" enough for me.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

New friends through social networking who've enjoyed my two published mysteries and have actually volunteered to help promote _Taxed to Death _ and _Fatal Encryption _ through their blogs. I try to do the same for others.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Had a dinner party for a dear friend celebrating her fifth year cancer free. It was wonderful, with toasts and recalling memories.


----------



## Bren S.

My bump for today is-- My puppy had no accidents in his porta kennel last night !


----------



## sem

Just got "First Contact". Can't wait to get home and start reading it!! 

Good bump for the day - Thanks Geoff and Mike!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Another beautiful day in the Texas Hill Country and no work!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Double-bump day. First, my cat had an uneventful annual visit to the vet today, and second, had a couple Kindle sales to just clear July's tally to make it the third straight month of record sales (personal record for me, not for the best sellers, but still nice).

Elmore


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Congrats Elmore. I too had my best personal month. And they say August is a slow month.   It's great to hear that you're doing well, and that cat doing well too.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Thumper

Mentioned to the Spouse Thingy that I want an iPhone (again, he knew this months ago but I can't upgrade my contract yet) and his reaction today was "Let's go over there and see if they'll upgrade on my number and put it on yours."

Sweet. Got a 32 gig, which will hold pretty much every CD I own and still have room for lots of nifty apps.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

km522 said:


> Had a dinner party for a dear friend celebrating her fifth year cancer free. It was wonderful, with toasts and recalling memories.


Congratulations to your friend! There is life after cancer. Lots of it. My sister is now 15 years cancer free. 

Debra


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Found a new book by my favorite author in the book bazaar. Tempo Rubato. vw


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My main Man, Elijah Wood, is a guest tonight on Conan.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

[He was awesomely, ickily creepy in "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind"...one of my favorite movies.]

My bump for the day: It's September 1 and it feels like it! Crisp autumn air...I love it!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I run a website devoted to Elijah Wood. He also knows about


Spoiler



The Jade Owl


 and I have a signed broadsheet with his good wishes on it, one of my prized possessions. I thanked him in the acknowledgements of the book.



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## libros_lego

I saw a kindle in the wild today.   But the guy was crossing the street reading on his naked kindle.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gee, I once saw a naked guy reading a kindle cross the street.  

Whoops. That was me, and it was in the shower and the Kindle wasn't with me  and . . .

Go home, Ed

Ed Patterson


----------



## drenee

Thumper said:


> I almost jumped on that because our opener is riddled with suckitude, but I wasn't sure we could install it ourselves. I would really like a nice, quiet garage door opener with a working remote.


I cannot install one either, but I have found that there are folks that do the installations for a very reasonable price. 
deb


----------



## Anju 

My bump today - actually several - Ed and Elmore had a good August!  Thumper got the phone she wanted, I got to the kindleboards today, had a great nephew born the other day (just found out about it, DH's family is not the greatest about communicating LOL LOL) and DH went shopping with me, actually we went with some friends but he saw a PINK dress that he bought me - pink is one of my good colors.  DH is a little "tight" with his $$'s   so that's a good bump.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Having a great walk in the woods today, enjoying the weather and seeing some beautiful birds!

Betsy


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I saw a baby burro on the way home from work today that reminded me of Christmas Nativity Scenes and all the wonderful holiday things.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

finally got here and finally went to the library! yay!


----------



## Anju 

My bump is V-A was able to join us for a short short!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Two bumps. The main one is that Peg of the Red Pencil is doing fine and in good spirits. Thanks all for your prayers.

Bump two: I received word Victor Banis that he read


Spoiler



The Jade Owl


 and likes it. Review to follow. That will be my first review from a major, establishment (since the early 60's) author. News like that just send you back to church.

Edward C. Patterson

Oh yes, and the third bump (are we allowed 3?) Gary Val Tenuta's Book The Ezekiel Code was released on the Kindle.


----------



## Anju 

Ed always has such wonderful bumps !

I noticed Greg and Cheerio back on, that's a bump, but my biggest bump is DH actually went walking with me this morning!


----------



## Thumper

Today's bumpage: I got my manuscript uploaded to both the printer and to Amazon, which leaves me a free weekend to READ.


----------



## Anju 

My bump today is what Ed is doing in the Book Bazaar for our troops!  

Thanks Ed


----------



## intinst

Anju No. 469 said:


> My bump today is what Ed is doing in the Book Bazaar for our troops!
> 
> Thanks Ed


I second that. Thank you, Mr. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

You're welcome, but our service personnel are the ones who need the thanking. When I returned from overseas in 1968, everthough I was stationed in Germany, there were no appreciation for the tw years of my life that I gave (drafted then). No person who serves should ever be forgotten, and those that are deployed should be on our minds daily. Getting them books is a minor thing compared to ht they are giving me.

Ed Patterson


----------



## vwkitten

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Found a new book by my favorite author in the book bazaar. Tempo Rubato. vw


I'm halfway through that one. =)

Oh and my bump for today was Intinst's Infinity Thread... if you've never checked it out, you so should...


----------



## intinst

vwkitten said:


> I'm halfway through that one. =)
> 
> Oh and my bump for today was Intinst's Infinity Thread... if you've never checked it out, you so should...


It isn't really my Infinity thread, sjc started the thread and I am the one that has gone a little crazy over there. It has given me a spot to post many of the different (Loonlover says weird) pictures I have found on the web, and much to my chagrin, I can't seem to stop. I am glad that you have enjoyed the posts there.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> much to my chagrin, I can't seem to stop.


... and much to our great pleasure and continued amusement!!  Thank you intinst!!


----------



## telracs

I had 2 bumps. 
1) the infinity thread
2) it's *30 days* until vacation!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Being the 1000th post here!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The wedding is tomorrow!! (but its not mine. I am just camera person/driver/babysitter)


----------



## Anju 

Having V_A pop in here occasionally - good luck on the wedding photo, baby-sitting, etc.


----------



## drenee

I agree with Dona, having V_A pop in and say hello is very special.  We know you're busy, but please know you're loved and missed.
deb


----------



## telracs

I went on a theater ticket buying spree and am now seeing 
September 20- West Side Story
September 27- The Royal Family
November 8th- Bye Bye Birdie
November 22nd- Memphis
December 6th- Finian's Rainbow


----------



## intinst

I got off all weekend!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> I got off all weekend!


and you've been posting all kinds of fun stuff, thanks!


----------



## intinst

You are welcome!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

hearing from my frayend an her husband claude  vw


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

vikingwarrior22 said:


> hearing from my frayend an her husband claude  vw


Are you country or whaaaaaat?   Did you mean friend? Because the rest of us have no idea what you are talking about. Aren't you Brendan's fan from Scotland?   Any fan of Brendan's is a friend of mine!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

contree as one can get...yes I did, now... I am at home in T E X A S  I typed that slow so you can read it budee    vw


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

vikingwarrior22 said:


> contree as one can get...yes I did, now... I am at home in T E X A S I typed that slow so you can read it budee  vw


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Ms. Sinclair  If you as cute as your eye under your name your husband/boyfriend is/are lucky...back to the bump...the cable guy fixed my surround sound and the plumber guy installed my new hot water heater and the carpet guy came and pulled out the water from the leak and to top it all off I got to talk to my girl twice this morning...


----------



## Anju 

WOW that am several bumps all rolled into one


----------



## telracs

I bought new luggage for my trip!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

MY BESTEST FRIEND IS SICK AND SHE STILL CHECKS IN ON ME...


----------



## Elmore Hammes

A very nice review for one of my short stories - almost made me forget the two form rejections I got yesterday  
Elmore


----------



## Anju 

I saw a post from Greg - nice to have him around

Saw some good pics from kreelan warrior - kewl


----------



## sem

SJC got a fur baby!! I am very happy for her!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My bump yesterday was the DC meet up which was great fun.

My bump today was finally figuring out what I was doing wrong with our new HDTV and we have beautiful wide screen high def pics!!!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

My bump last night was realizing that when I couldn't focus on reading numbers on a screen yesterday afternoon, it wasn't that my glasses couldn't correct my vision any better, it was just that the "right" area in the graduated lenses is not quite in the same place as it was on my old glasses, and I'm not yet used to holding my head at the right angle for the new ones.  Phew.  Here I was thinking, I just got these new horribly expensive lenses, and I can't even read something a foot away...


----------



## telracs

Cupcakes.  Huge delicious cupcakes!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

just checked on my wood pumpkins and they are ready for their faces


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

vikingwarrior22 said:


> just checked on my wood pumpkins and they are ready for their faces


I'd like to hear more about the wood pumpkins


----------



## Anju 

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I'd like to hear more about the wood pumpkins


and pictures


----------



## Anju 

Finally got my DHs stationary bike ready for him to use - he absolutely hates to walk with me and the furbabies, so now he has no excuse for not exercising.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Brownies!  And seeing some old friends!  (And yes, they are both old AND friends.  )

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

40% off of Sherwin Williams paint at a Grand Opening Sale! Now I can finally transform my kitchen!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> 40% off of Sherwin Williams paint at a Grand Opening Sale! Now I can finally transform my kitchen!


Egad, Dahling! I should have known that you would get a bump from something like that... so typical and nothing like a real bump like getting a nifty neat haircut. It's all about meeeeeeeeeeeee! LOL


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> 40% off of Sherwin Williams paint at a Grand Opening Sale! Now I can finally transform my kitchen!


Ooooh can you please come paint my kitchen ceiling too when you're done? 

In the area over the stove there was considerable splatterage (grease and spaghetti sauce) that wouldn't come off, so I figured I'd have to repaint that section... got as far as covering with primer a couple of months ago... and then discovered that despite 27 shades of bisque/eggshell/cream/etc., none of them is an exact match, so I'll have to do the whole ceiling which means taking down a hanging lamp and a track light and a ceiling fan...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Ooooh can you please come paint my kitchen ceiling too when you're done?
> 
> In the area over the stove there was considerable splatterage (grease and spaghetti sauce) that wouldn't come off, so I figured I'd have to repaint that section... got as far as covering with primer a couple of months ago... and then discovered that despite 27 shades of bisque/eggshell/cream/etc., none of them is an exact match, so I'll have to do the whole ceiling which means taking down a hanging lamp and a track light and a ceiling fan...


Well, if Spiced Cider will match the rest of your kitchen... then I will come paint your entire ceiling!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, if Spiced Cider will match the rest of your kitchen... then I will come paint your entire ceiling!


Ya know.... that's not a bad idea for a ceiling color... it would definitely match, I'm actually going to think about that once I look at the kitchen in daylight tomorrow! (ok, not about the you-painting-it part, but just the unusual color  ... 'course, if you lived closer, I'd take you up on it! )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Having a cup of coffee with my KB friends!  Early bump!  What else will the day hold?  

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

intinst not having to work tonight


----------



## intinst

Anju  No. 469 said:


> intinst not having to work tonight


My bump is having KindleBoard friends who worry about me.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

& People on KB caring about ME! ... that's what gave me a BUMP!


----------



## telracs

spending time with my sister.  even if she didn't come to dinner with me.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I bought myself 2 dozen roses to smile at me on my desk and on my writing stand. Red ones. pinks ones. Reminds me of life, the roses do - buds, then blooms, then blossoms and aromas, then blued, then wilt and then . . . All this bauty and the cycle on shining leaves and stems with thorns. Then when the roses blow and fall, I buy another two dozen and admire the cycle again. Simple thought, like the trees I see from my window, that will soon turn, and the mirror I peer into every morning. Thank God for bleached hair and lights that can be switched off.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Vegas_Asian

boss left me in charge of the creation of a gift basket. I had fun.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Great weather, a little hot, beautiful day.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Today is my daughter's 21st birthday and she chose to spend it with her family rather than friends, although she'd been celebrating with them earlier this weekend. To my surprise, she removed the two small studs in her nose and lip, and said goodbye to that phase of her life.

She was born at 11:20 p.m., on a warm, sunny day just like today. Part of me is tempted to say where has the time gone, but I know where it went. I was there with her at home every day for fourteen years until I returned to part time work. Wouldn't have traded the experience for anything.


----------



## telracs

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Today is my daughter's 21st birthday and she chose to spend it with her family rather than friends, although she'd been celebrating with them earlier this weekend. To my surprise, she removed the two small studs in her nose and lip, and said goodbye to that phase of her life.
> 
> She was born at 11:20 p.m., on a warm, sunny day just like today. Part of me is tempted to say where has the time gone, but I know where it went. I was there with her at home every day for fourteen years until I returned to part time work. Wouldn't have traded the experience for anything.


Happy birthday to her! And happy mother's day to you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vegas_Asian said:


> boss left me in charge of the creation of a gift basket. I had fun.


Cool! What did you put in it?

Betsy


----------



## vikingwarrior22

my girl called me and we talked about the weather...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vikingwarrior22!

I got fresh veggies at the farmer's market!    But no corn.  

Betsy


----------



## stitchbug

After UPS gets here, it'll be the fact that I have my Oberon cover!


----------



## drenee

Oberon watch...woo hoo.
deb


----------



## Aravis60

First day of fall, a pumpkin spice latte, and starting to re-read


----------



## telracs

A conference call/webex that was scheduled for 4 hours only took 1.5 hours!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

My DS has Aspergers, so playing competitive sports is very difficult for him...the pressure, the will to be perfect, the competitiveness (he is incredibly competitive) but he wants to play so badly so we coach him through it and it can be very painful...he did very well controlling his emotions on the pitcher's mound last night...rocked it, actually   Each of these kinds of moments is a victory for him...i'm so proud of him!


----------



## drenee

pawlaw, what an inspiring story.  Thank you for sharing.

deb


----------



## Anju 

I agree deb - going to use that as my bump for the day!  Woo Hoo for your son pawlaw


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> A conference call/webex that was scheduled for 4 hours only took 1.5 hours!


Ah-HA! _You _got the phone call _I _was supposed to have! I had a conference call scheduled for one hour yesterday morning and it took three and a half. There went my KB time....


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

deb and anju - thank you...  it's been an emotional couple of days, but cathartic, too


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Ah-HA! _You _got the phone call _I _was supposed to have! I had a conference call scheduled for one hour yesterday morning and it took three and a half. There went my KB time....


Sorry! And today's 5 hour scheduled one took 2 hours....


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Sorry! And today's 5 hour scheduled one took 2 hours....


Much better that way around!

Mine for today (supposed to be just 45 mins or so) didn't happen -- unreliable people.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Much better that way around!
> 
> Mine for today (supposed to be just 45 mins or so) didn't happen -- unreliable people.


I've got a 3 hour one for tomorrow and a 4 hour one for Friday, I'm hoping they'll be short also


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> I've got a 3 hour one for tomorrow and a 4 hour one for Friday, I'm hoping they'll be short also


Good luck! Sounds like this is part of your job. For me it's just a one-time project... only a couple more half-hour ones this week and next.

My bump for today was taking a break to treat myself to a large white-chocolate mocha, the third one this month , even though I need neither the calories nor the expense.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Good luck! Sounds like this is part of your job. For me it's just a one-time project... only a couple more half-hour ones this week and next.
> 
> My bump for today was taking a break to treat myself to a large white-chocolate mocha, the third one this month , even though I need neither the calories nor the expense.


Webexes aren't usually part of my job, but we're in training right now so..... Next week I get to do it all in person, in LA.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

My school district gave us all pedometers to keep up with how many steps we take each day. (Texas happens to be one of the most obese states....)  
So, my bump is this... I walked about 10,000 steps yesterday and over 10,000 today so far... of course I probably won't get more than another 200 tonight... but, I am off to a good start. I feel better too just knowing that I am walking about 5 miles a day. Which makes me feel like maybe I'm NOT such a couch potato!


----------



## Anju 

I wear a pedometer daily, and don't always walk as much as I should  "They" say 10,000 a day is good, some days I get there and some days I don't, depends on how much reading I do and how many errands.  We don't have a car so I have to walk just about everywhere locally and take the bus for further errands.

Saying all that Meredith - 10K steps is good


----------



## drenee

Congratulations Meredith.  
deb


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Today I met with my writers' group and read the first half of a short story I've been working on (about 5 edits so far). I had some incredibly helpful comments by people who really care about each of us bettering ourselves. I couldn't have asked for more.

Debra


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Getting my _almost vintage _ Lincoln sports coupe out of the shop for under $100.00! It's usually at least $250 everytime she sneezes. That's the difference between small town mechanics who know your last name AND your first name and whether or not you left your porch light on the night before and those big city repair shops where everything is a major repair job costing thousands of dollars!! I once had the same rattle fixed in her four times and every time it cost me about $250 and then one day my yardman said "Hey, let's see that..." Well, he fixed it, but then he ran his mower into the side of it and left a big black scar on the door... You win some, you lose some.     Like that.


----------



## NAmbrose

Just completely finished the first draft of my latest book.  I've been working on it 'till 2:00 am every night for weeks.  It's only 149 pages, but there are 105 screen shots and illustrations, all of which had to be color corrected, resized, renamed, and annotated.  God, I'm glad that's done!  Now it's edit, edit, and then edit, design a cover, and send it off.  The light at the end of the tunnel is no longer an oncoming train!


----------



## Anju 

Last night while watching the college football game, "Dr. Lou" made the statement to be nice to retired folks, they don't get days off - how true that is, I never get a day off.


----------



## drenee

Are we supposed to feel sorry for you, Dona?
deb


----------



## stitchbug

It's Friday!


----------



## telracs

I DON'T have to go to LA next week.  That gives me extra time to get ready for my trip


----------



## Anju 

drenee said:


> Are we supposed to feel sorry for you, Dona?
> deb


No deb - you are supposed to be nice to me


----------



## drenee

LOL....I agree.  My mom retired this year, but then took on another assignment.  Finally about 3 weeks ago she decided to turn down any other assignments and completely retire.  I'm nice to her.
deb


----------



## Thumper

Major relief bumpage today... two days ago the Boy found out the restaurant he works at is closing today. Lots of drama for all the employees there (and lots of theft of wall decorations and booze...) and the one-month paycheck they got wasn't going to cut it.

Today he found out it re-opens tomorrow under new management...and everyone gets to keep their jobs.

This means we will not have to pay his rent while he job hunts


----------



## libros_lego

Found out from the doctor's today that the lump in my breast was not serious.


----------



## intinst

Jenni said:


> Found out from the doctor's today that the lump in my breast was not serious.


Now that is a seriously good bump. Thank you for sharing your good news.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

My dw got up and went all out on breakfast this am... waffles,hash browns,ham,Texas toast,scrambled eggs, oatmeal, honey,jellys,hot tea and coffee


----------



## Aravis60

I got to sleep in on a Saturday for the first time in over a month.


----------



## drenee

Jenni said:


> Found out from the doctor's today that the lump in my breast was not serious.


Wow, Jenni, that is a fantastic bump. Those hours/days waiting for the news are very stressful. 
I'm very happy to hear all is well. 
My aunt, who has been through cancer twice, is awaiting results of a breat biopsy. The results were 
to be in yesterday, but they told her they were behind. My philosophy is it must be good news, as my
experience has been if things are not good they call pretty quickly. I'm not sure I consoled her or not,
but I know she's going to have a long weekend waiting till Monday. 
Again, congratulations. 
deb


----------



## Anju 

Yep Jenni - I am going to piggy back on your bump - so glad your "bump" is not serious!

VW - think your DW is up to something? or wants something?


----------



## libros_lego

Thank you all.


----------



## Thumper

Jenni said:


> Found out from the doctor's today that the lump in my breast was not serious.


Major awesomeness!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Went sight-seeing down through Marble Falls and Lago Vista.  Texas Hill Country at its best!  Beeyootiful and mind-clearing.


----------



## Anju 

That is a terrific bump Brendan, been awhile since I've been up there and loved it.

My bump for today - it's a beautiful day, my health is good (sometimes iffy), hugs from Miss Meredith, picturing Ed with no clothes NOT


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Bought some yellow, gold, orange, burgandy & purple Mums and some Crotons for my front flower beds... 98 outside soooo want be planting them until later in the evening, but they are BEAU-TI-MUS! 

Thanks and your welcome Ms. Anju!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

You've inspired me Meredith. I'll need to go out now and buy some mums. My mother loved Mums and we would go every September down to the orchard and buy white daisy mums. I think I'll go next week and but some on her grave. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## 911jason

Anju No. 469 said:


> That is a terrific bump Brendan, been awhile since I've been up there and loved it.
> 
> My bump for today - it's a beautiful day, my health is good (sometimes iffy), hugs from Miss Meredith, picturing Ed with no clothes NOT


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Edward C. Patterson said:


> You've inspired me Meredith. I'll need to go out now and buy some mums. My mother loved Mums and we would go every September down to the orchard and buy white daisy mums. I think I'll go next week and but some on her grave.
> 
> Ed Patterson


  Some of this is SPOILERED because it is not so "Bump-ish"... SORRY... 

Mine TOO! I even called her "Mum" as she married my dad when I was four


Spoiler



(My Mama passed when I was 2 1/2)


 so, she was the only mom I remember. Anyway, we did the gardens thing EVERY Fall & Spring. My Mum loved Gerber Daisies...


Spoiler



I put those on her grave


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Calling in to work after a hard night of being on my deathbed!! Hey, don't get this stomach flu that's going round unless


Spoiler



you want to learn to appreciate Death and the promise of the afterlife a little better.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I found out my DD will NOT need braces for at least another two years! The dentist originally told me this year would be the year... but apparently her "bite' has been correcting itself for the past year, he thought last visit we could possibly still need them by December, but YAY! Not until she is at least 12!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Kindleboard and Kindleboarders.



Ed Patterson


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Hearing from my DGF and my wife getting all better and yes anju no469...I feel shes lusting after my kindle


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

New word for the day:

Kindlelust

Ed Patterson


----------



## 911jason

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Hearing from my DGF and my wife getting all better and yes anju no469...I feel shes lusting after my kindle


OK, pardon my ignorance, but we need some sort of Acronym dictionary around here... I've been seeing *DH / DD / D_* all over the board and just assumed it stood for *DEAR* and then *Husband / Daughter / whatever*, but if that's the case I read the above post as "Hearing from my *DEAR GIRLFRIEND* and my wife..." ummm... ?


----------



## telracs

"girlfriend" may just refer to a female friend, not necessarily a romantic one.  or maybe it's guy friend?


----------



## geoffthomas

The post could be referring to the same person.
I often refer to my wife as my best friend and spouse (actually I usually say BFF and Lover).

Just sayin.....


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Its all good...they "like" each other


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Converting my KMs on my pedometer and finding out I walked over 9 miles today!


----------



## Anju 

Wonderful Miss Meredith!!!

I'm going to piggyback on your bump - I am very proud of you!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Converting my KM on my pedometer and finding out I walk over 9 miles today!


I'm just so ... proud... for you, Miss Meredith.  It's people like you who give us couch potatoes bad names. So instead of making that red velvet cake, I'll just eat that can of icing...   That will give me a bump or two... or three...


----------



## Aravis60

I lost another pound and a half in the last few days. I wasn't being particularly good, so it was a definite bump. I thought that I might have gained.


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'm just so ... proud... for you, Miss Meredith.  It's people like you who give us couch potatoes bad names. So instead of making that red velvet cake, I'll just eat that can of icing...   That will give me a bump or two... or three...


LOL! One bump on each hip, for starters...


----------



## NogDog

Double bump: Phillies won and Braves lost, so the magic number is down to 1.


----------



## Susan in VA

My bump early this morning was finding six boxes of my favorite discontinued tea on the supermarket shelf.   It's been discontinued for a few months now, and I had checked all the supermarkets in the area for any leftovers, but it was all gone....  so apparently somebody discovered another case of it in the warehouse!  (Unfortunately there isn't any more after these six boxes, I asked. But this will last me a while, since this is my evening-treat tea only.) 

AND

My mid-afternoon bump was finding out that I'd been awarded a (very small) tuition grant...  not a huge sum but every little bit helps, with tuition costs being what they are!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Looking at my baby girls new school pictures ...STOP WITH GROWING UP ALREADY WILL YA


----------



## patrisha w.

The latest version of Calibre now works with Snow Leopard! Whoo-hoo! {running off to download it}

Patrisha


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yes, a bump. This is the first month I have sold over 400 books (5 minutes ago #401). I didn't think I would make it, but I had over 50 sales in the last three days (and amazingly without promoting the book titles at all). I can remember when I was grateful for 30 booksales a month (as in September 200. What a "bump."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## stitchbug

I'm halfway done Christmas shopping and I did it all online with free shipping! YAY


----------



## NogDog

stitchbug said:


> I'm halfway done Christmas shopping and I did it all online with free shipping! YAY


Boo! (I'm one of those people who refuse to do any Xmas shopping until December.)


----------



## stitchbug

NogDog said:


> Boo! (I'm one of those people who refuse to do any Xmas shopping until December.)


Well, that's what I *usually* do! But I thought I'd be one of those organized women (for ONCe!) who has all her XMas stuff wrapped and ready by Nov 1


----------



## kevindorsey

stitchbug said:


> Well, that's what I *usually* do! But I thought I'd be one of those organized women (for ONCe!) who has all her XMas stuff wrapped and ready by Nov 1


Doing holiday shopping early would be nice for a change


----------



## Anju 

My bump today was going to Guadalajara to get my DH's inmigrado, he is now legally in Mexico for ever without having to renew his visa every year!  I am already naturalized so we are good for both countries


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Another glorious day in Central Texas Hill Country.  It is a day like this that reminds me of why I moved here.


----------



## NogDog

Phillies clinch the NL-East for the third consecutive year.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> My bump today was going to Guadalajara to get my DH's inmigrado, he is now legally in Mexico for ever without having to renew his visa every year! I am already naturalized so we are good for both countries


AWESOME Anju!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> My bump early this morning was finding six boxes of my favorite discontinued tea on the supermarket shelf. It's been discontinued for a few months now, and I had checked all the supermarkets in the area for any leftovers, but it was all gone.... so apparently somebody discovered another case of it in the warehouse! (Unfortunately there isn't any more after these six boxes, I asked. But this will last me a while, since this is my evening-treat tea only.)
> 
> AND
> 
> My mid-afternoon bump was finding out that I'd been awarded a (very small) tuition grant... not a huge sum but every little bit helps, with tuition costs being what they are!


YAY! TEA!


----------



## angelad

Been a good day so far, that's a BUMP!


----------



## Anju 

I agree angelad - a good day - that's a bump fur shur


----------



## Brenda Carroll

First day on new job went well.  Very tired, but have hope of success.  Beat the bad weather home.


----------



## ferretluver

I have a bump for today.
I finally got a job after being laid off 6 months ago! I start on Monday!!


----------



## 911jason

Wow, that's an *AWESOME* bump! Congratulations! What will you be doing now? (If you don't mind me asking...)


----------



## drenee

ferretluver said:


> I have a bump for today.
> I finally got a job after being laid off 6 months ago! I start on Monday!!


Congratulations!! 
deb


----------



## Reeses_Addict

My bump is that one of my pseudonym listed erotica stories is in the top 60 for Kindle books, Fiction, Short Stories category.  Now, if I could only get a job like ferretluver, it would be a two-fer.  Congrats, ferretluver


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congrats, ferretluver!  Great to have a new job!

And everyone else's bump, congrats!

Betsy


----------



## stitchbug

ferretluver said:


> I have a bump for today.
> I finally got a job after being laid off 6 months ago! I start on Monday!!


Congrats!!!

My bump today-it's Friday, I had sushi for lunch, and I get to leave work early! YAY


----------



## telracs

I actually did not have to work an extra day this week so I could sleep in and watch the rest of National Park and pack for my trip.

And congrats ferretluver!


----------



## mlewis78

ferretluver said:


> I have a bump for today.
> I finally got a job after being laid off 6 months ago! I start on Monday!!


Congratulations!

I still need a job.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

he Open thank you letter in the Book Bazaar.

Ed Patterson


----------



## ferretluver

Thank You all for the congrats on the job. It was a long road but, it all worked out in the end.
I am going to be working for a company that sells dinnerware to restaurants,hotels,cruise ships etc...
I am so excited and relieved to finally get a job.
To all of the ones still looking...Don't give up. Something will turn up soon!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Had an AWESOME talk with my BFF today... she always cracks me up, and today we had a very long talk that made me sooo happy to have her to call on when I need a "pick me up"... She truly ROCKS!


----------



## Thumper

Woke up at 7 am to the cat petting my face...and he didn't pester me for food, he waited while I went to the bathroom and resumed purring when I crawled back in bed


----------



## Anju 

What a nice bump Thumper!  Max actually being nice  

My bump is my head has quit throbbing and I actually feel human


----------



## vikingwarrior22

talking to my dgf and hearing her laugh about how goofy I am...


----------



## Anju 

My bump is that DH did all the errands and I can just sit here and play on kindleboards and read    after I fix lunch of course


----------



## angelad

Finally some sleep time!


----------



## tnafbrat

Finding out that my gas bill is a lot less than I thought it was going to be <happydance>


----------



## 911jason

tnafbrat said:


> <happydance>


----------



## Susan in VA

Slow night at work, Jason?


----------



## telracs

911jason said:


>


thanks jason!


----------



## 911jason

I'm off tonight... but even if I had to work, it wouldn't be for 4 more hours. My shift starts at 10pm Pacific.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ahhh....  my mistake, I thought you hung out on KB during slow times at work.


----------



## 911jason

Oh, I'm much more addicted then that Susan! But yes, I do spend my breaks on Kindleboards unless there is no one up which is often the case between midnight-2am or so my time...  Now if they ever give us internet access at our consoles, you guys will never get rid of me!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Nice quiet dinner with the family and the biggest bump was my hubby got off on time!


----------



## Susan in VA

Geez, Meredith,


Spoiler



do you use a stopwatch??


----------



## 911jason

Susan in VA said:


> Geez, Meredith,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> do you use a stopwatch??


Uh-oh... I can hear Betsy







coming, hurry, everyone hide!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## 911jason

Oh no she's here!


----------



## Susan in VA

<gulp> Uh... well... um.... 

Hi Betsy! Nice evening, isn't it?


----------



## 911jason

This is supposed to be a scared smiley... for some reason it looks more like Elvis to me... well, a bald Elvis.


----------



## Susan in VA

To me it looks like a marshmallow smiley that's been put in the microwave.  (If you've ever witnessed people nuking peeps, you know what I mean.  )


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Geez, Meredith,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> do you use a stopwatch??


  FUN-NEEE! Ya gotta understand... I usually have to re-heat the DINNER at least twice... once when he says he's on his way home... then about two hours later after he has been stuck in Houston traffic... and forgot to call to tell me...   You are really being CUTE today Ms. Susan!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Uhh......er...Hu..uummmm (*clearing throat*) I didn't do NUTTIN' Betsy... I swear... it was THEM!!!  (*points to the accused*) ALL them...


Spoiler



Sorry bout throwin' ya under that train there Susan & Jason... BUUUUUT.... I was innocent I tell ya!


----------



## 911jason

'twasn't me!


----------



## telracs

Last day of work before vacation.


----------



## Anju 

no comment  


have a terrific time scarlet !


----------



## Susan in VA

Is it safe to come back here yet?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Is it safe to come back here yet?





Spoiler



 It depends...   What r you talking about Pssst... Did you know it is Brendan's birthday... that is safe... I think... we've been partying on the AUB thread...


----------



## Susan in VA

Believe it or not, some actual _OT_ stuff!

I heard from an old friend today who called from overseas just to say hi, and we spent some time catching up on what we'd each done in the past couple of years.

And very early this morning there was a deer having breakfast in my back yard again, a buck this time. DD and I watched it from her bedroom window (about fifteen feet away from the deer) for a while. I'm in the densely-populated suburbs, not out in the country or anything, so to me that's something special.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Believe it or not, some actual _OT_ stuff!
> 
> I heard from an old friend today who called from overseas just to say hi, and we spent some time catching up on what we'd each done in the past couple of years.
> 
> And very early this morning there was a deer having breakfast in my back yard again, a buck this time. DD and I watched it from her bedroom window (about fifteen feet away from the deer) for a while. I'm in the densely-populated suburbs, not out in the country or anything, so to me that's something special.


KEWL! We have deer that come into our front yard and eat my sweet potato vines! My husband walked out about midnight one night and there was a HUGE buck almost face-to-face with him! He was taken aback and immediately went to Lowe's and bought deer repellent!


----------



## Susan in VA

Deer repellent??  I'd be more likely to put out food for them...  though I guess what with deer ticks and all, that's not such a good idea.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Deer repellent?? I'd be more likely to put out food for them... though I guess what with deer ticks and all, that's not such a good idea.


Weeeelllll we had just spent a fortune on about 60 of those purple sweet potato vines... and all we had left was stems!  NOT pretty at all... the kid next door feeds them deer corn, but they LIKES our plants best!

Bump... spending National Night Out with my friends and family, we have an _awesome_ community!


----------



## Susan in VA

Well that's true, they are a pest in some gardens.  The things they eat in mine are pretty hardy, though, so I haven't noticed any real damage.

I had never heard of National Night Out; I just looked it up.  Sounds like a great way to build community spirit!  (Reminds me of the Take Back the Night events in the 70's and 80's...  do they still hold those?  I haven't heard of any in years.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Human hair and human, er, fluids are supposed to keep the deer away, too.

My bump was having the plumber install new hardware for the bathroom sink.  Looks much better!  Plus shipping off a quilt I sold and getting the money via PayPal today.  Yay!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

It must be hard letting go of quilts!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It is hard but good at the same time.  I loved the quilt, but it's great that someone else saw in it what I saw, and that's what I made it for, to sell, so all is good.  

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It depends...   What r you talking about Pssst... Did you know it is Brendan's birthday... that is safe... I think... we've been partying on the AUB thread...


Oh how cute... she tries to play innocent... [southern belle] Gosh, whatever could Susan be speaking of?! [/southern belle]



Meredith Sinclair said:


> Uhh......er...Hu..uummmm (*clearing throat*) I didn't do NUTTIN' Betsy... I swear... it was THEM!!!  (*points to the accused*) ALL them...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout throwin' ya under that train there Susan & Jason... BUUUUUT.... I was innocent I tell ya!


Hmmm.... I wonder!


----------



## 911jason

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My bump was having the plumber install new hardware for the bathroom sink.
> 
> Betsy












Settle down there Betsy... just settle down...


----------



## Susan in VA

911jason said:


> Oh how cute... she tries to play innocent...


Well, you saw that hastily concocted cover-up story about "reheating dinner"...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

911jason said:


> Settle down there Betsy... just settle down...


Yep, that's about what it looked like.... 

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Okay. Enough wise-cracking.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

aaargh.  

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Okay. Enough wise-cracking.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Well, look who woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning!!! Never mind, I just got it!


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> aaargh.
> 
> Betsy


What's the matter, Betsy? Didn't think it was punny?


----------



## vikingwarrior22

My old work buddy called this morning and we got to catch up...


----------



## telracs

I'm on vacation.  Of course I have to get up at 2 am tomorrow morning to get to the airport, but I'm just reveling in not working and last minute packing.


----------



## Anju 

My bump - as usual piggy backing on someone else's bump, is the sending by Red of a Kindle to a quadriplegic!  Way to go Red!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's a great story!  Bumps for everyone.

Betsy


----------



## tnafbrat

911jason said:


>


Jason is nominated to add to our official smiley collection! **** Hey Adddddminnnnnns?

Oh yeah, these were my bumps for today


----------



## drenee

I'm with Dona, Red's generosity is a great bump.  

My bump is finally making a decision about my living situation for the next few months.  Not a perfect solution, but workable for a while.  
deb


----------



## NogDog

The Phillies took the first positive step toward a repeat.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Well, you saw that hastily concocted cover-up story about "reheating dinner"...


       Well... what's wrong with doing _things_ in haste You shouldn't let _dinner_ get cold...   
Oh! My bump? uuuhhhh.... oh, yea, my DD LOVED her new theater class!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

911jason said:


> Well, look who woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning!!! Never mind, I just got it!


Distracted? Jason... what-ever do you have on your mind? to lose your snap like that!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well... what's wrong with doing _things_ in haste You shouldn't let _dinner_ get cold...
> Oh! My bump? uuuhhhh.... oh, yea, my DD LOVED her new theater class!


Quite true, Meredith, _sometimes_ things are better when done in haste....

What theater class? Do tell. Is this at school? 
Mine's just decided she wants to take an ASL class once a week. I have no idea why she got that into her head, we don't know anyone who signs, and I'm not certain she even understands what it's for. But if she enjoys it.. and it's a useful skill... so why not!

My bump? I got a little package from Borsa Bella today!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Late entry:  Bump from yesterday?  Passing firearms qualifications with a good score and getting to leave early.


----------



## mlewis78

Wednesday's bump for me was getting a message from Friends of the High Line asking for my permission to use some of my photos on their website (with name credit).  I have had some of them in their visitors' gallery since last week.  I said sure, thanks for asking and gave them my real name.

Marti


----------



## Cowgirl

Just found out my daughter is having twins in May!!!!!


----------



## drenee

OMG, Cowgirl, twins.  How exciting.  Our thoughts will be with her.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Went to a japanese grocery store near campus and found a bunch of japanese products I grew up with when I lived overseas.....I spent all my cash.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Just drove around Central Mass. enjoying the Fall Foliage and the beautiful small towns. Great weather, also!


----------



## geoffthomas

Cowgirl said:


> Just found out my daughter is having twins in May!!!!!


Neat....visit the twins thread here on KB.
You know that Harvey has twin girls. Cute ones.
I have grown up twin boys.
Lots of stories in the thread.
congrats again on the news.


----------



## Susan in VA

Congratulations, Cowgirl!


----------



## 911jason

Cowgirl said:


> Just found out my daughter is having twins in May!!!!!


Gave you a bump and going to give her a *double* bump! 

Congrats!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Quite true, Meredith, _sometimes_ things are better when done in haste....
> 
> What theater class? Do tell. Is this at school?
> Mine's just decided she wants to take an ASL class once a week. I have no idea why she got that into her head, we don't know anyone who signs, and I'm not certain she even understands what it's for. But if she enjoys it.. and it's a useful skill... so why not!
> 
> My bump? I got a little package from Borsa Bella today!


Sign language is great! I teach children as young as 5 months old how to "baby sign" by the time they are about 15 months they can "say" things like "where's... the duck... book..." " Eat....more... fruit" "More, please" "No, Thank You, all done" etc. and they continue to amaze me with their ability to put all of them together after I teach them a total of about 45-50 signs...of course ASL is a little different, buuuut ya get my drift.

Anyway, theater is at her dance school, remember her dance school friends were the ones that got to # 48 on America's Got Talent... out of about 150,000 competitors? She does not do competitions... does not like them AT ALL! But anyway, this school is in the top 25 dance studios in the US. So, I think she will do very well. She loved it, and that is what is exciting!

My bump? Being told by the Assistant Director that my student's parents continually brag about how smart I am "making" their children! They really do all of the work, I just give them the foundation...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cowgirl said:


> Just found out my daughter is having twins in May!!!!!


AWESOME!!!!!!  I love twins, I have twin nephews, and my DD's BFF has 3yo twin sisters, my DD is an only child soooo they share the twins!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Sign language is great! I teach children as young as 5 months old how to "baby sign"


I didn't know that's what you do! What a cool job. I tried teaching DD about a dozen signs after reading about baby signing, but the only one that stuck was the hand-slapping-against-hip one.... which is arguably the most important one... 
I guess she never really saw the need to use any others back then.



Meredith Sinclair said:


> Anyway, theater is at her dance school,
> .
> .
> So, I think she will do very well. She loved it, and that is what is exciting!


That's true! Even if she only does the one class, it will be a memorable experience for her.



Meredith Sinclair said:


> My bump? Being told by the Assistant Director that my student's parents continually brag about how smart I am "making" their children! They really do all of the work, I just give them the foundation...


Nice! Hope that translates into job security and/or a raise... 

My bump.... DD wrote a really nice card for me today, with lots of red hearts on it too. I put little notes in her lunchbox sometimes, so I guess she figured she'd write one back.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> My bump.... DD wrote a really nice card for me today, with lots of red hearts on it too. I put little notes in her lunchbox sometimes, so I guess she figured she'd write one back.


Cute! I do the note thing too! She brings me the mail sometimes, and if there is ONLY bills for me, she sneaks in a cute note to me properly addressed to me and everything! She says that I should have something besides BILLS!



Susan in VA said:


> Nice! Hope that translates into job security and/or a raise...


ME TOO! 


Susan in VA said:


> That's true! Even if she only does the one class, it will be a memorable experience for her.


Well, she has had jazz, tap, and hip-hop there for three years, and just could not decide which to drop because she now takes gymnastics again... she had it for four years and dropped it for the last two, anyway this class has all those plus some ballet, singing AND _acting_!!!! A LOT of bang for the BUCK!  FUN too!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Today's big bump: finally finishing up a short story I've been working on for ages, sending it off, and starting another. 

It's bumpy fun reading other people's replies here, too.

CK


----------



## tnafbrat

Today's bump

IT'S FRIDAY!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Hearing from my dgf an plottting and planning on finnishing our dd treehouse


----------



## NogDog

NogDog said:


> The Phillies took the first positive step toward a repeat.


Next up: NLCS.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Spending the weekend with my BFF... I hardly ever get to see her and our hubbies are off together... trying to spend all of our money!


----------



## 911jason

NogDog said:


> Next up: NLCS.


Go Dodgers!!!


(Click to enlarge)

This is a panoramic image I shot with my cellphone at the Mets/Dodgers game at Dodger Stadium earlier this year.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

911jason said:


> Go Dodgers!!!
> 
> 
> (Click to enlarge)
> 
> This is a panoramic image I shot with my cellphone at the Mets/Dodgers game at Dodger Stadium earlier this year.


That's an amazing cell phone!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Adopting a submarine.

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Adopting a submarine.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Huh? Can you explain that?

My bump is literal, I´m 9000 feet above sea level at the moment.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Scarlet. . . .go check out the kindle books for troops thread in the book bazaar. . . . .


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> Scarlet. . . .go check out the kindle books for troops thread in the book bazaar. . . . .


Okay, thanks. I'll have to do it when I get back home, I need to log off now. Type at you guys later.


----------



## angelad

Found $100 bucks in an old purse


----------



## 911jason

angelad said:


> Found $100 bucks in an old purse


Was the purse attached to someone's arm?  j/k


----------



## Thumper

I told the Spouse Thingy I wanted to totally rearrange the house, and he said "Sure" and actually helped move my office into the spare bedroom... He's also on board with major painting, move rearranging, and buying some new furniture.

It's either a bump, or he wants something from me.

Something bendy.



Spoiler



Either way, I'm guessing "bump" is as good a word as any


----------



## Anju 

Thumper - all well now?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Adopting a submarine.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Scarlet:

The authors (up to 75 now) of Operation EBook Drop yesterday adopted the crew of a submarine, the USS Oklahoma City for free Indie ebooks. We also hooked up to a corporation in House SPCPartners, whose employees are donating and buying kindles for unit of the Marine Special Forces. The EBook Drop Authors are now filling those kindles with our books. The bought 4 so far and will be buying more for each of the SF Units for share-distribtion. And today Mojocastle Press signed up to allow the troops on Ebook Drop to gain access for free ehooks. Plenty of bumps, but adopting that submarine was something else.

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Scarlet:
> 
> The authors (up to 75 now) of Operation EBook Drop yesterday adopted the crew of a submarine, the USS Oklahoma City for free Indie ebooks. We also hooked up to a corporation in House SPCPartners, whose employees are donating and buying kindles for unit of the Marine Special Forces. The EBook Drop Authors are now filling those kindles with our books. The bought 4 so far and will be buying more for each of the SF Units for share-distribtion. And today Mojocastle Press signed up to allow the troops on Ebook Drop to gain access for free ehooks. Plenty of bumps, but adopting that submarine was something else.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Cool, thanks Ed.

and my bump for the day

MACHU PICCHU


----------



## Thumper

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thumper - all well now?


I think so...still haven't had my post-op exam--that got delayed by the Spouse Thingy's surgery and then 55mph winds and rain--but I see her tomorrow and hopefully she won't tell me I popped something internally from the moving of heavy furniture yesterday. I feel fine, though!


----------



## geoffthomas

My bump is seeing Jeff Hepple back posting here at KB.
Yay.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^
I'm sure lots of us agree!


----------



## Anju 

I agree with Geoff - nice to have you back Jeff.

My big bump of the day is my DH went and paid for and will go pick up the roasted chicken later, I don't have to leave the house    (we pay in advance so if we are late picking it up after it is ready they will save one for us   )

Guess I better get a picture of this process of roasting and post on the Food Picture Thread


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I'm in N'Awlins!!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Four publishers joining Operation eBook Drop

*All Romance ebooks
OmniLit
Mojocastle Press
Noble Romance Publishing*
Ed Patterson
162 authors on board


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I'm in N'Awlins!!!!


It's my Friday and my work day is over. I'm at home watching Texas Tech kick butt on Nebraska!! Go Red Raiders!!!


----------



## telracs

I spent the day cruising on Lake Titicaca.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Four publishers joining Operation eBook Drop
> 
> *All Romance ebooks
> OmniLit
> Mojocastle Press
> Noble Romance Publishing*
> Ed Patterson
> 162 authors on board


Ed, this is awesome!


----------



## Angela

Brendan Carroll said:


> It's my Friday and my work day is over. I'm at home watching Texas Tech kick butt on Nebraska!! Go Red Raiders!!!


I like this one!!

My bump... 2 days of sunshine in a row!!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

A very surprising Purdue win over #7 Ohio State. Hopefully the good run will continue with tonight's Bear's game.


----------



## crebel

Elmore Hammes said:


> A very surprising Purdue win over #7 Ohio State. Hopefully the good run will continue with tonight's Bear's game.


Leaving the Iowa Hawkeyes alone at #1 in the Big Ten - whoo hoo!! A Bear's win tonight will be another bump!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Since we're doing Sports Bumps, the Minnesota Vikings with Brett Favre beating the Baltimore Ravens!  Helped make up for Washington losing yet again.

Betsy
(as a Marylander, still mourning the middle-of-the-night loss of the Baltimore Colts.)


----------



## 911jason

Betsy, did you see the ESPN movie last week called "The Band That Wouldn't Die"? It was directed by Academy Award-winner Barry Levinson. According to *ESPN's site*, it's going to be on again Wed at 8pm on ESPN2 and next Sunday the 25th on ESPN Classic.



> In late March of 1984, a moving company secretly packed up the Baltimore Colts' belongings and its fleet of vans snuck off in the darkness of the early morning. Leaving a city of deeply devoted fans in shock and disbelief. What caused owner Robert Irsay to turn his back on a town that was as closely linked to its team as any in the NFL? Academy Award-winning filmmaker Barry Levinson, himself a long-standing Baltimore Colts fanatic, will probe that question in light of the changing relationship of sports to community. Through the eyes of members of the Colts Marching Band, Levinson will illustrate how a fan base copes with losing the team that it loves.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There was an article about that in the Post the other day too, I think. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I did see the Post article.  You know, I'm not sure I can watch it, I'm still bitter.     I'll make a note, maybe after I get over my disappointment with the 'Skins, I'll feel more like it.  

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

I share the Colts-sneaky-lossofteam with Baltimoreans.
And I don't know how they can adopt the Ravens - a team torn from Cleveland the same way.
The only good news for Cleveland is that they left them the original team name - the Browns.
I actually expected Baltimore fans to boo the new team and their owner Mr. Modell.
But they have embraced them and it is now an issue that is "over".

Kevin Bacon acted in a terrific movie about Baltimore Colts fans loyalty to the team.
Liked it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have never adopted the Ravens.  Never will.    Go Vikings!  Nor do I follow the ill-named Indianapolis Colts.  Bah.  Let them get their own name. 

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

But Betsy - you're a bird lover.  

Ed P


----------



## BTackitt

Wow.. alot of animosity for a thread that is supposed to be happy. 

My bump today? All 3 teens at home today, and no one fighting, fussing, or wanting to go elsewhere. ;>


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

They're talkin' football, right. That's the one you play on ice. right?

Ed P


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> They're talkin' football, right. That's the one you play on ice. right?
> 
> Ed P


Yep. With the funny racquets that look like baskets.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Edward C. Patterson said:


> But Betsy - you're a bird lover.
> 
> Ed P


Yes, and I frequently give the Ravens the bird. THAT gives me a bump. 

Betsy


----------



## Reeses_Addict

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, and I frequently give the Ravens the bird. THAT gives me a bump.
> 
> Betsy


That post gave me a bump today.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Couple o' bumps: beautiful bright weather today after a very long gray spell...
and compliments on my blog pumpkins! Check 'em out. 

CK


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Your pumpkins gave me a bump, nice shot!  Also, my husband and I hiked 16 miles of what's supposed to be the most difficult part of Hadrian's Wall.  It was one of the best things we've ever done.  Remembering that gave me a bump, too!

@Reese's Addict-- 

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Betsy, you crack me up.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Deb.  Glad to do it!  Speaking of bumps....  

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Surgeon for a biopsy consult Tuesday a week.
deb


----------



## telracs

A not terribly bumpy flight from Lima to Quito.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Your pumpkins gave me a bump, nice shot! Also, my husband and I hiked 16 miles of what's supposed to be the most difficult part of Hadrian's Wall. It was one of the best things we've ever done. Remembering that gave me a bump, too!


They're the best pumpkins I've ever photographed...thanks. 

I do wish I could have hiked the Wall too! I'll bet it was fabulous. There wasn't enough time, unfortunately, since I was mainly researching the fort and environs. Next year I'll be back in England, and a good long Wall trek is on my list of musts.

Today's bump: some nice compliments from my Hub.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

A fresh new haircut and the clouds let the sun shine through for me while I was traveling the 35 miles or so to the barbershop.


----------



## angelad

Unexpected sum of money in my paypal account   Although money isnt' really that cheerful, its still nice.


----------



## 911jason

Hurry up and close it!!!






I just *love* that commercial! =)


----------



## BTackitt

Had to go to school board meeting tonight... oldest son was awarded National Merit Scholar!


----------



## Angela

BTackitt said:


> Had to go to school board meeting tonight... oldest son was awarded National Merit Scholar!


Woo Hoo... Congrats, "oldest son!"


----------



## Elmore Hammes

BTackitt said:


> Had to go to school board meeting tonight... oldest son was awarded National Merit Scholar!


Congratulations!


----------



## Susan in VA

BTackitt said:


> Had to go to school board meeting tonight... oldest son was awarded National Merit Scholar!


Congrats!

My bump: DD invented an expression that I really like -- "Squnchy time"! (rhymes with crunchy) -- We were at the library and a couple of the books she had picked out were very easy short ones. She said that they'd be just right for reading during squnchy time... "those five minutes here and ten minutes there that you find in between other stuff, like when you're waiting for someone, and you can squnch in one little task in that time..." I think we all know that as Kindle time, but squnchy time works for me too


----------



## drenee

BTackitt said:


> Had to go to school board meeting tonight... oldest son was awarded National Merit Scholar!


Awesome!! Congratulations to your son.

Squnchy time: too cute.

My bump for the day: My grandson, in kindergarten, called me today. When I asked him if he was learning to read, he replied, no, I'm learning t..t..t..t..tree..t..t..t..truck. 
He _is _ learning to read. I'm so excited.

deb


----------



## 911jason

Oh sooooo cute! I'm sounding it out myself while reading your post like I'm learning all over again!

My bump for today might be gross to some, so it's "spoilered".


Spoiler



My not-yet 2-yr old son went potty (#1 & #2!!!=) on his potty seat today for the first time, much earlier than any of his siblings. Looking forward to the cost savings (still a ways off - I know) on diapers going into my Kindle!


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Jason.  That is a major bump.  
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

i tried happy pills, which are supposed to help your serotonin levels. I think it helped.


----------



## drenee

Happy pills?  Over-the-counter; from a guy on the corner; prescription?  
I do not believe I've heard of a pill that raises serotonin levels.  Interesting.
deb


----------



## telracs

Visit to the Equator.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

911jason said:


> Oh sooooo cute! I'm sounding it out myself while reading your post like I'm learning all over again!
> 
> My bump for today might be gross to some, so it's "spoilered".
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My not-yet 2-yr old son went potty (#1 & #2!!!=) on his potty seat today for the first time, much earlier than any of his siblings. Looking forward to the cost savings (still a ways off - I know) on diapers going into my Kindle!


I haven't quite figured out


Spoiler



how diapers going into your Kindle is going to be a cost savings! Sounds more like you'll need to spend money on a new Kindle, LOL


! No seriously, that's great! Great bumps everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Vegas_Asian said:


> i tried happy pills, which are supposed to help your serotonin levels. I think it helped.


Do give more info. Must have happy pillsss.  Got a great little sculpture of a horned toad to catch dust on my shelves. He's a real tough character.


----------



## libros_lego

The store where my sister works at got robbed this morning. My bump was that she's fine.


----------



## 911jason

Oh wow Jenni, very glad to hear she's okay!


----------



## mlewis78

I'm happy for all the people with the good bumps today.

Mine was receiving my refurbished Kindle2 this afternoon.  Also taking it outside in the sun and not having a sun fade issue.


----------



## libros_lego

911jason said:


> Oh wow Jenni, very glad to hear she's okay!


Thanks.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Getting off early and having a chance to sleep a little longer.


----------



## telracs

Galapagos Tortoises.  And figuring out how to use a South American keyboard on the computer.


----------



## mlewis78

Great weather for 2nd day in a row.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Added troops in Guantanomo Bay today on Operation EBook Drop.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Getting a terrific review for my short story 'Regenerated.' I only just now noticed it. 

Finding a really cool honeycomb paper turkey (big, about 15'' high) that'll look great in a fall centerpiece. I love honeycomb paper decorations.








And here's the pumpkins I photographed the other week:


----------



## Aravis60

SUNSHINE!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Getting to eat dinner with my hubby at a_ real_ restaurant while my girlie was in theater class... she did not want to go with us, so we went without her, the first time in FOREVER!


----------



## 911jason

Meredith, I can relate to that bump big time! With six kids, it's extremely rare that my wife and I get "alone" time together! =)


----------



## vikingwarrior22

having dgf send some photos of the kids (babies) she teaches...and me an the wife joining a gym I have to lose 126 lbs...please do not nail me on current snackage  ha


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The first of my books has appeared on Barnes & Noble eBook Store.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cool bumps, everyone!  My bump is for my husband whose cousins from CA, that he doesn't get to see very often, have showed up in town.  He's very happy. It'll make things crazy for a couple days....so it's sort of a bumpy bump.  

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I was selected for an ongoing assignment for the local paper, where I will compile the stories for the Sunday feature that lists events from 10, 25, 50 and 100 years ago. Not a lot of money but it is a steady freelance gig, and if I find myself venturing outside of fiction into local non-fiction stories I will have a foot in the door to get them printed.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

911jason said:


> Meredith, I can relate to that bump big time! With six kids, it's extremely rare that my wife and I get "alone" time together! =)


WOW! Six! It has to be HARD finding a sitter. Truth is... I just feel so lost without her! We are always THREE! I do not want to be without her... buuuut if she does not want to go anyway... and she has dance/theater and is occupied, I don't feel too bad. AND I actually only thought of her a couple of times.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Bump. Bump. *This is my 3,000th Post.*



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Bump. Bump. *This is my 3,000th Post.*
> 
> 
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


CONGRATS ED!


----------



## 911jason

Actually when you get to six, you have built-in babysitting. For some reason though, that never translates to "date night". =(


----------



## telracs

baby sea lions


----------



## vikingwarrior22

My tough little pug


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

1. Checking the Barnes and Noble site this morning and finding my e-books listed there. 
2. The lush fall bouquet a friend gave me, gathered from her garden: big white double dahlias, neon-hued zinnias, lavender sprigs and random herbs.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

vikingwarrior22 said:


> My tough little pug


Heeey!! I bet my pug can snore louder than your pug!!  Is that a Viking pug? I thought they were all from China. My bump was getting off work and seeing the beautiful fall scenery on the way home. A pleasant thing indeed. October is my favorite month.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My bump was playing the "Sleeping Queens" card game with our nine-year-old granddaughter and seeing how much her new school has helped her bloom!

Betsy


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan Carroll said:


> Heeey!! I bet my pug can snore louder than your pug!!  Is that a Viking pug? I thought they were all from China. My bump was getting off work and seeing the beautiful fall scenery on the way home. A pleasant thing indeed. October is my favorite month.


Her name is beggerformoretreatette which translates to Pug the Mighty Snorette...My bump today was realizing each year it seems I really notice the change in the areas that I am living in than the year before,I love it when me and my dw get to drive around Texas and admire God's handiwork...


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Working on craft stuff...had to redo a couple of ghosts faces...getting some work done for Halloween while DW goes off to meet up with friends.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

A late afternoon drive through beautiful glowing fall woods...and...

This happy day both _Wysard_ and _Lord Brother_ cracked the Kindle bestseller list for the entire Fantasy category--#69 and #86 respectively. I'm just thrilled.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Carolyn, great bump!

My bump was having a great day out in our original Mini Cooper S...beautiful fall colors!

Betsy


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo, Carolyn, great bump!
> 
> My bump was having a great day out in our original Mini Cooper S...beautiful fall colors!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy! 

I didn't bump my Bazaar thread, but did put a modification in my last post to give the good news. It really is exciting to see my books up there with the Big Names, however briefly.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And at one point, Carolyn actually had an overall ranking of 666. That has to be lucky for a Wizard (I mean a Wysrd).  

Ed Patterson


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Ed, Quick question. As a member of an International Assoc. of Wizards, I would like to know how you made that leap of logic connecting 666 to magical persons? Magical numbers are usually 5 and 7 and sometimes 3 in regard to magic never 666 (thats the anti-chirst).Just curious...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I guess it was Crowleyian slip, although Aleister would have had different take on the world of wizards. In China the number is 9 (luck) and 5 is the scary number. Of course, I am a Tarocist and numbers are chameleon, dependant on their position on the Tree.

When my book, The Third Peregrination (DTB version) ended on page 666, I reformated it to have 2 extra pages.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I thought 8 was the Chinese lucky number.  Which is why the summer olympics in China started at 8:08 a.m. on August 8, 2008.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Seeing the Kindle and paperback listings for my latest book go live on Amazon within a day of each other. I was hoping for a near-simultaneous activation but wasn't sure it would happen. Oh, and goof coffee. That's always a pleasant bump.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

8 is Okay too. Nine is the most fortunate (3 is pretty good also). Nine comes under the auspices of the Nine Dragons. Ch'iu-lung (Kowloon in Cantonese), and what could be luckier than a shoping district in Hong Kong (Xiang Kang - Fragrant Port). Nine is associated with Long Life Or a three time trhee life span)

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Elmore Hammes said:


> Seeing the Kindle and paperback listings for my latest book go live on Amazon within a day of each other. I was hoping for a near-simultaneous activation but wasn't sure it would happen. Oh, and goof coffee. That's always a pleasant bump.


Congrats on your bump, Elmore!

And I want some goof coffee, too  Wait, maybe that's what I had! 

Betsy


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I guess it was Crowleyian slip, although Aleister would have had different take on the world of wizards. In China the number is 9 (luck) and 5 is the scary number. Of course, I am a Tarocist and numbers are chameleon, dependant on their position on the Tree.
> 
> When my book, The Third Peregrination (DTB version) ended on page 666, I reformated it to have 2 extra pages.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Wow, I found this exchange extremely interesting, but maybe a little off topic here, though I can't resist jumping in. Mr. VW is right about faery numbers (I didn't know he was a wizard , I'll have to watch my P's and Q's around him now). But I am a student of Tarot and Kabalah and numbers are extremely important, but not necessarily more or less important as all things in Tarot and Kabalah are of equal importance. Crowley, on the other hand, in my opinion was a very sick Rosicrucian who twisted the Order's fine precepts to his own perverted mindset. His version of the Tarot is certainly a dip in a dark pool, but enlightening of its own accord if taken in the proper context. But hey, 666 is still associated with evil in mainstream thinking. Crowley was certainly not mainstream and gave the Golden Dawn and Rosicrucianism and associated schools of mystical thought several black eyes from which they are still trying to recover.

OT: My bump for the day is that it is pouring cats and dogs and I'm off work!!! Can't get better than that. And congrats Carolyn Kephart on breaking the BARRIER!! Great going!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Actually, Crowley found 777 as his own way sign. I am a Tarocist of the Kabala school (the Golden Dawners), and 666 has no bearing on the Tree of Life and the four fold application of the paths. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll

That's true enough, Ed. In my own Order, which I will not name here, the biggest number we deal with is 21 unless you want to count 0 as one of the numbers and then it's twenty-two, which I have a great personal affinity for as numbers go.  And I'm just saying that most people associate 666 with the Anti-Christ, you can see that everywhere you look.  Mayhap they are looking in the wrong place, but then, who can say?


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan, Ed, can't we all just get along.  How many letters is that? 21 if you don't count the apostraphe, twentytwo if you do.  Ya'll need to read the Ezekial Code if you like numbers or to put your head in whole nother place, try Glenn Beck's Arguing with Idiots.   That will help clear up a lot of problems that I started.  Ya'll are making me hungry.  numbers always do. IE, double meat vs triple meat with cheese.... mmm.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

One more post and we're gonna get bumped. he he. But 0 (The Fool) is the most telling card in the pack. Some authorities add a 22 as The Aeon, but I feel that 0 and 22 are the clossing of the ring and the emperisis in the number 0, from the little doggie to the "pied pendant" recaps the entire cycle. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Yeppers, go to my Knights thread for answer.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The best number I have is the little red one hanging in my closet, boa to match. And I've been drinking the Tenuda wine  since his book came out (he and I are old pals).   However, if it's number we want to discuss, someone ought to start a thread for it, before the Betsy comes in wearing one of her head numbers.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

It just gave me a bump to realize that when I came home from a conference with DD's teachers, with steam coming out of my ears at the unhelpfulness and canned responses I got from them, and wishing there were someone around I could vent to, I made tea and sat down for twenty minutes of KB time knowing there'd be something here to make me smile, and now I feel much better. * This is a nice place to be.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And the principal would be the one to vent to, Susan!

And I'm not a moderator in NQK.  I don't wear a hat in this thread. Watching Brothers & Sisters again with hunky Gilles Marini is my bump for today.
















Betsy


----------



## Anju 

My bump - is my kindle DIED! - BUT the bump is -  I was able to find my friends in Austin and have a new K2 sent to them, paying extra $$ for one day shipping since they are leaving there on Thursday morning very early, so I will not be without my kindle for a very long time.

I am going to e-mail CS to see what to do with the original K1, which I really really like


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Are you sure it's dead, Dona?  How sad!  What did CS say?

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Getting your kindle replaced so quickly is a great bump Anju!  I felt so sorry for you when I read the Good Morning thread  - your K1 seems way too young (even with heavy use) to kick the bucket like that.  I've had my K1 since July 08 so it is 16 months (not 14 like I said in some thread yesterday) old.  The technology may improve to make it outdated, but I really would expect the nuts and bolts to hold together and keep working longer than a year and a half if they are cared for and not abused or in an accident.

Are you getting a K1 refurb or are you going to try the K2I now?

My bump for the day was DIL stopping by so I could feel her bump ("Baby Bubba" - our first grandchild due in January ) - he is really getting active!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Off to read the Good Morning thread.

Betsy


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Edward C. Patterson said:


> And at one point, Carolyn actually had an overall ranking of 666. That has to be lucky for a Wizard (I mean a Wysrd).
> 
> Ed Patterson


I loved 666, but I loved 532 even more! 

The numbers change with the hour and time and chance happeneth to all, but shining moments are priceless.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Brendan Carroll said:


> OT: My bump for the day is that it is pouring cats and dogs and I'm off work!!! Can't get better than that. And congrats Carolyn Kephart on breaking the BARRIER!! Great going!!


Brendan, thank you.  I'm savoring the feeling while it lasts.

A rainy day is a writey day! I hope your muse is hovering close and kindly. I want to see us _all_ as high on the charts as can be.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Susan in VA said:


> * This is a nice place to be.*


It truly is. I always enjoy your comments, vented or not.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And the principal would be the one to vent to, Susan!


Well, not quite yet. I'm going to talk to two other people first. I've already managed to make a few enemies in the school by questioning pointless rules, and she's been there for less than two months....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You and my daughter-in-law are peas in a pod...  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Carolyn Kephart said:


> It truly is. I always enjoy your comments, vented or not.


Why thank you, Carolyn... but very few of them here involve Serious Venting!


----------



## geoffthomas

Anju No. 469 said:


> My bump - is my kindle DIED! - BUT the bump is - I was able to find my friends in Austin and have a new K2 sent to them, paying extra $$ for one day shipping since they are leaving there on Thursday morning very early, so I will not be without my kindle for a very long time.
> 
> I am going to e-mail CS to see what to do with the original K1, which I really really like


Dona,
The only K2 that Amazon is selling now is the US/International one. So maybe you will have "local" use where you are. (?)

Just sayin.....


----------



## geoffthomas

crebel said:


> Getting your kindle replaced so quickly is a great bump Anju! I felt so sorry for you when I read the Good Morning thread - your K1 seems way too young (even with heavy use) to kick the bucket like that. I've had my K1 since July 08 so it is 16 months (not 14 like I said in some thread yesterday) old. The technology may improve to make it outdated, but I really would expect the nuts and bolts to hold together and keep working longer than a year and a half if they are cared for and not abused or in an accident.
> 
> Are you getting a K1 refurb or are you going to try the K2I now?
> 
> My bump for the day was DIL stopping by so I could feel her bump ("Baby Bubba" - our first grandchild due in January ) - he is really getting active!


Chris, 
Congrats on the number one grandkid.
Just sayin.....


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> Why thank you, Carolyn... but very few of them here involve Serious Venting!


Susan,
You know that you can come vent on my virtual shoulder any time.

Just sayin....


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Susan,
> You know that you can come vent on my virtual shoulder any time.
> 
> Just sayin....


Awwww, how sweet, Geoff! Thank you!


----------



## Anju 

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you sure it's dead, Dona? How sad! What did CS say?
> 
> Betsy


If it is fixable, it could be months before I could get it back, so I opted for an e-mail to CS, and purchase a new K2I. If I can get my K1 back fixed then I will have something on hand in the event I end up with the dreaded sunfade or something equally horrible, and not be without a kindle at all (i.e., battery replacement in K2I?)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My Bump today was 16 new authors on Operation EBook Drop and a new logo thanks to Mojocastle Press.

*From the Imagination and Graphic Artistry of K.A. M'Lady & P.M. Dittman*







Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Very cool, Ed!

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Well, not quite yet. I'm going to talk to two other people first. I've already managed to make a few enemies in the school by questioning pointless rules, and she's been there for less than two months....


Uh, oh, Susan I got a parent/teacher conference tomorrow! I used to volunteer for her first school (K-3) and LOVED the school/people but I have bumped heads with a couple of people at her new school (remember she was zoned to this NEW school out of our MPC because the school district built a new school with NO children to fill it?) Anyway... I can't wait until tomorrow 3:30...  Oh... boy... 

Bump: It STOPPED raining! Our satellite is back up and our phone is not all crackly anymore! 
YAY!!!


----------



## Thumper

Spouse Thingy had a bladder& prostate biopsy a week after I had gall bladder surgery. We got his results today. The bump: he doesn't have cancer. Major worry lifted off our shoulders


----------



## scott_audio

Edward C. Patterson said:


> ...16 new authors on Operation EBook Drop and a new logo thanks to Mojocastle Press.
> 
> *From the Imagination and Graphic Artistry of K.A. M'Lady & P.M. Dittman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Patterson


I like it! and that's an awesome logo


----------



## intinst

Thumper said:


> Spouse Thingy had a bladder& prostate biopsy a week after I had gall bladder surgery. We got his results today. The bump: he doesn't have cancer. Major worry lifted off our shoulders


That is a major bump, Thumper!


----------



## 911jason

Yeah, no kidding... glad to hear about the positive result Thumper. =)


----------



## crebel

Great news Thumper!  Your news was a happy bump to start my day.

Chris


----------



## vikingwarrior22

talked  to my bud Robert about the old days


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I received a box with copies of my newest novel... now I have to arrange a book signing to get rid of them!


----------



## Angela

2 days of sunshine in a row! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Anju 

Thumper - wonderful bump!  I'm going to piggyback on your bump and make it mine as well  

Oh never mind, I do have a bump of my own, I got my Mexican id card today, now I can vote here.


----------



## NogDog

Phillies grab the home field advantage on a 1-run complete game performance by Cliff Lee.


----------



## crebel

It was an awesome game for the Phillies.  During the game I kept saying things like "Nog Dog is excited now", "I bet that made Nog Dog do a happy dance", etc.  My DH finally said "Who the **@! is Nog Dog?" and rolled his eyes when I said "A Kindleboard's friend"


----------



## NogDog

crebel said:


> It was an awesome game for the Phillies. During the game I kept saying things like "Nog Dog is excited now", "I bet that made Nog Dog do a happy dance", etc. My DH finally said "Who the **@! is Nog Dog?" and rolled his eyes when I said "A Kindleboard's friend"


LOL...I'm flattered. I guess that's my "bump" for today.  (It *might* be superseded by a Pedro Martinez win tonight, though.  )


----------



## Anju 

I had almost the same experience, "who is Nog Dog?" but mine just rolled his eyes LOL 

One of the best baseball games I have ever seen, pure enjoyment.  AND a complete game, love those.  Don't think Pedro can out do Lee though, he was so very awesome.


----------



## drenee

My bump for the day: I was getting my blood work done at the hospital.  
The phlebotomist checked my wrist band which had my age on it and said
that's not right, you're not 49.  Yay!! I love her.  She is my new favorite 
person.
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My bump is that my novel


Spoiler



The Jade Owl


 was named a Finalist in the 2009 Rainbow Awards.

Ed Patterson


----------



## drenee

Congratulation, Ed.  How fantastic.
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

ecp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A little bump from working out. 

Thumper, that's a great bump!  Sooo glad to hear it!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

YEA Ed Way to Go!

bumpity bumpity bumpity bump


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Uh, oh, Susan I got a parent/teacher conference tomorrow! I used to volunteer for her first school (K-3) and LOVED the school/people but I have bumped heads with a couple of people at her new school (remember she was zoned to this NEW school out of our MPC because the school district built a new school with NO children to fill it?) Anyway... I can't wait until tomorrow 3:30...  Oh... boy...
> 
> Bump: It STOPPED raining! Our satellite is back up and our phone is not all crackly anymore!
> YAY!!!


So how did the conference go?

I had another run-in with the school this week... this time in the kiss-and-ride line when I pick up DD.... they want the kids to get in the car, and the parents to move along right away. I said I'm not moving the car until she has her seatbelt buckled, not only is it illegal to do otherwise but it sets a bad precedent, and they gave me a hard time over it....


----------



## Susan in VA

Thumper said:


> Spouse Thingy had a bladder& prostate biopsy a week after I had gall bladder surgery. We got his results today. The bump: he doesn't have cancer. Major worry lifted off our shoulders


That's good news indeed!


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> It was an awesome game for the Phillies. During the game I kept saying things like "Nog Dog is excited now", "I bet that made Nog Dog do a happy dance", etc. My DH finally said "Who the **@! is Nog Dog?" and rolled his eyes when I said "A Kindleboard's friend"


LOL! I get rolled eyes too when I bring up KB.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Susan in VA said:


> So how did the conference go?
> 
> I had another run-in with the school this week... this time in the kiss-and-ride line when I pick up DD.... they want the kids to get in the car, and the parents to move along right away. I said I'm not moving the car until she has her seatbelt buckled, not only is it illegal to do otherwise but it sets a bad precedent, and they gave me a hard time over it....


They need to give it a rest...your DD,your car, the law... I would honk the horn "smile and wave boys"


----------



## Brenda Carroll

vikingwarrior22 said:


> They need to give it a rest...your DD,your car, the law... I would honk the horn "smile and wave boys"


You got that from the Skipper on the Penguins of Madagascar... go on, admit it! You watch them, don't you? So do I and my bump for the day was watching two new episodes I had DVR'd last week!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> So how did the conference go?
> 
> I had another run-in with the school this week... this time in the kiss-and-ride line when I pick up DD.... they want the kids to get in the car, and the parents to move along right away. I said I'm not moving the car until she has her seatbelt buckled, not only is it illegal to do otherwise but it sets a bad precedent, and they gave me a hard time over it....


I would just smile, thank them for their advice, and continue to do what you're doing. 

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I took over the weekly column in our local paper that features stories from 10, 25, 50 and 100 years ago. Today's edition was my first column to appear in print. It's been rather fun going through the microfiche of the old papers at the library and selecting the items to feature.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nice bump, Elmore! Congrats!

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> So how did the conference go?
> I had another run-in with the school this week... this time in the kiss-and-ride line when I pick up DD.... they want the kids to get in the car, and the parents to move along right away. I said I'm not moving the car until she has her seatbelt buckled, not only is it illegal to do otherwise but it sets a bad precedent, and they gave me a hard time over it....


It went well, she is doing really great in all of her classes, all A's and great conduct, teacher just wishes that she would volunteer a little more... she is shy and does not raise her hand in class like the teacher would like, she knows that she knows the answers she just does not _volunteer/share_ them...  That is one of the reasons for her acting classes, get her to open up a little more. She is a performer (on stage) but only for the "right crowd" 

Oh, I would NOT move until she is buckled! Stick to your "guns" Susan, your DD is precious cargo, forget their pushy ways, I am sure you are not the only parent that makes sure their child is buckled-up. I would just ignore them, seems like they don't have your child's best interest anyway. I also say "Smile and Wave" Susan... "Smile and Wave"... 

Oh, sorry, my BUMP... I had an extra hour of sleep!


----------



## Susan in VA

That extra hour of sleep was a bump for many of us, I'm sure!

Thanks, all, for being supportive regarding seatbelts, and not making me feel like I was being petty over this. Ignoring them wasn't going to work, because it was not presented as advice or as a suggestion but as _you need to move forward NOW_. So I had drafted a letter of complaint to school management and was sitting on it for a day to make sure it wasn't over-the-top, and then, somewhat anticlimactically, the kiss-and-ride staff member came to my car the next day and explained that she wasn't singling me out, it was just that they'd had complaints from the people in the neighborhood about the backed-up cars etc. etc. etc. .... and I still said no.... and then we agreed on a compromise that DD won't get into the car until I'm the first in line, eliminating the problem. On the face of it that might work, so we'll try it for a week and see. (Darn, I was really pleased with my letter, too.)

My bump for the day (other than the extra sleep!) is that I finally got back into my exercise routine after being a complete slug for three weeks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, at least she's trying to work with you!    Let us know how it goes!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, at least she's trying to work with you!  Let us know how it goes!
> 
> Betsy


<grumble. grouse.> I think somebody else must have complained about her carside manner so she was probably trying to make nice before the complaints started piling up.

Another bump, five minutes ago: DD and I are at the library, and I found out that they do have wireless access, so while she's browsing the stacks I can get some work done for school. (After checking in on KB, of course. )


----------



## 911jason

The people that this lady needs to confront are the ones complaining about people not moving before their kids are buckled in. Was this school just built in their neighborhood? No? Then I guess they should have thought about things like traffic before and after school when they bought the house! 

Ummm... since I probably should have a bump of my own if I'm gonna post here, I guess it's being able to help one of the author's here on KB with the cover for the print edition of their book. The author's happy with my work and it's probably going to be submitted today. =)


----------



## telracs

I finished the photobook for the Peruvian portion of my recent trip.  If anyone wants to see it, PM me and I'll e-mail a link.


----------



## Susan in VA

911jason said:


> The people that this lady needs to confront are the ones complaining about people not moving before their kids are buckled in. Was this school just built in their neighborhood? No? Then I guess they should have thought about things like traffic before and after school when they bought the house!


Yep, especially since the school has been there since 1978... and fifteen years ago it started a partial-immersion language program that draws a few hundred kids from outside the school's boundary area... which is why there are so many parents using the kiss-and-ride lane: there are no buses for those kids.


----------



## scott_audio

A couple, after leaving our study group several months ago, returned to the fold today.  Always cause for celebration when people make good choices and finish what they start.  Made my day


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Bump, bump. Added 2 new troops and 2 new authors to Operation eBook Drop. Began November with 12 sale day, and wen to see Swan Lake at the local theatre from The Maryinsky. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My sister dropped by for dinner tonight. Good to see her out and about since she's going through a reallyy tough time.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

my dgf asked me to make her a wooden cross...cool


----------



## telracs

our logistics coordinator wants to see my photo album as much as I do, so he called his fedex contact to figure out why it wasn't delivered and to get it delivered tonight!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Getting my bone density scan results and having great numbers!  

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Getting a 5-star review from Ralph Wahlstrom, author of The Tao of Writing on my book *Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Tradtional Publisher?* It takes my breath away to get an endorsement from someone who is a mainstay in the writing craft.

Edwad C. Patterson


----------



## mlewis78

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Getting my bone density scan results and having great numbers!
> 
> Betsy


Congratulations, Betsy.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Glad to hear that, Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, my BP is borderline, my cholesterol is borderline, my blood sugar is borderline, but I have great bones!  One good result from my annual physical, anyway!  

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Betsy....and Congratulations, Ed.  Both really great bumps.

deb


----------



## telracs

I found my camera.  I have been looking for it since Sunday when I wanted to take it with me when I went for sushi.  It was hiding from me under some laundry.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Finally got approval to have a local author book fair/signing at the library - budget cuts and staff reduction had made it problematic, but it's now a go. I don't make a lot of money at these but always enjoy meeting readers, even when they haven't heard of me or my books!


----------



## BTackitt

FINALLY feeling better after being sick for 5 days!!!
--then I saw the thread about Tom Cruise & John Travolta... and I think I got sick again...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

got the recommended amount of sleep and more last night. the first time in weeks. now its time to start my term paper. If I do two pages a day then it will be completed just in time


----------



## 911jason

BTackitt said:


> FINALLY feeling better after being sick for 5 days!!!


Unfortunately, I have to say don't get used to it... I was sick last week and then started feeling better... only to have a total relapse 2 days later!!! =(



BTackitt said:


> --then I saw the thread about Tom Cruise & John Travolta... and I think I got sick again...


Ummm... I'm scared to look!


----------



## Angela

great report on annual eye exam. 2 1/2 years after lasik/blended vision, and I am still seeing 20/20 out of each eye!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

12 of my 13 books came up live and are available at Barnes & Noble for the first time. (goosebumps)

Ed Patterson


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

A wonderful new five-star Amazon review for Wysard! Just now saw it.

Twinkling,

CK


----------



## Nathan

twin 3 year-old sons got 3 shots today each (2 flu, 1 blood draw).  Neither one cried...one said "it wasn't that bad."  

Realizing your sons are tougher than you?  Priceless.


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> 12 of my 13 books came up live and are available at Barnes & Noble for the first time. (goosebumps)
> 
> Ed Patterson


Wow!! Congratulations!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Susan. Sony is next.  

Ed P


----------



## NAmbrose

Well, our church had an arts fair today, which I attended with my three books, and promptly sold eleven copies.  It's a really small church with maybe one hundred in the congregation, and so I was very pleased.  Made for a great day.

Yesterday, my wife and I visited a local, fairly popular independent bookstore/learning center, and I was invited to host a lecture on self-publishing in early December.  It'll be an hour-and-a-half long, with a book signing at the end.  This is the first event of this kind I've been involved with, and it's scary, exciting, and surreal, all at the same time.  So, this weekend has been pretty much one gigantic bump!

Nicolas


----------



## crebel

My weekend bump that continues was going with DS and DIL for a 3-D ultrasound of our first grandchild.  Simply amazing, I didn't even know there was such a thing as 3-D ultrasounds - the pictures look like an actual photograph.  We watched him (definitely a boy!) for half an hour and he looks just like his Dad - he even smiled for us!  We were very happy, very emotional and I even got to bring home a recording of his heartbeat. Bump, bump, bump for days!!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Had a quadruple bump weekend - went to NYC to seee _Hair_ and then saw _Eugene Onegin _ (Opera and Hippies, nice combo eh?), Operation eBook Drop signed up its 240th author, and my books sales went over the 2,700 mark.

Ed Patterson


----------



## drenee

Wow, Ed.  Wow.  All great bumps.  
deb


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Had a quadruple bump weekend - went to NYC to seee _Hair_ and then saw _Eugene Onegin _ (Opera and Hippies, nice combo eh?), Operation eBook Drop signed up its 240th author, and my books sales went over the 2,700 mark.
> 
> Ed Patterson


You came to my city and didn't tell me you were coming? Bad Ed!

Did you enjoy Hair?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yes, I loved Hair (and the opera the next day). I hadn't seen Hair in its original run (yes, I said it's original run - I was a lad in my 30's). And I didn't see Onegin its original run, because that was in 1879. And what do you mean "my city,"  . I'm New Yawk born and raised. Brooklyn 1947. (That's why some of novels set in New Yawk ring true, 'cause it's home).

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Yes, I loved Hair (and the opera the next day). I hadn't seen Hair in its original run (yes, I said it's original run - I was a lad in my 30's). And I didn't see Onegin its original run, because that 1886. Ad what do you mean "my city," . I'm New Yawk born and raised. Brooklyn 1947. (That's why some of novels set in New Yawk ring true, 'cause it's home).
> 
> Ed Patterson


You left here, so now it's MINE! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

You never leave New Yawk, esepcaiily when you lived there for 36 years.

ECP


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> You never leave New Yawk, esepcaiily when you lived there for 36 years.
> 
> ECP


Got you beat. I've lived here for 40 (and no, that's not my age, I did leave the city, but not the state for a bit), but I came back.


----------



## angelad

Woke up today with a great rush of energy.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And you were born in . . . which borough? High School please?    

Ed P


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> And you were born in . . . which borough? High School please?
> 
> Ed P


I'm a Brooklyn girl. Went to Midwood High School.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm a Brooklyn girl (well, you know) and I went to Midwood High School (1960-1964), and then (with Military break) to Brooklyn College for both BA and MA and then up to Morningside Heights ot Old Pew (Columbia Blue). 

Midwood Yeah! I lived on Avenue J and East 14th Street. We were probabaly neighbors.

Ed P


----------



## Vegas_Asian

2- four shot espresso cinnamon dolce lattes this morning (yummy)...but the problem is that I am so hyper and jittery that I am still on the title page of my term paper...due in 22 hours.


----------



## mlewis78

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I'm a Brooklyn girl (well, you know) and I went to Midwood High School (1960-1964), and then (with Military break) to Brooklyn College for both BA and MA and then up to Morningside Heights ot Old Pew (Columbia Blue).
> 
> Midwood Yeah! I lived on Avenue J and East 14th Street. We were probabaly neighbors.
> 
> Ed P


That is sweet that you both went to same HS. I didn't grow up here but have been a New Yorker since 1973. That's 36 years!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Got out to ride my horse this morning.  She is my baby - I've had her for 22 years now.


----------



## Susan in VA

How cool for two Kindleboarders to discover that they went to the same HS!


----------



## telracs

Got my Dr. Who DVDs.


----------



## scott_audio

got my replacement DX


----------



## crebel

scott_audio said:


> got my replacement DX


Happy dance for you!!!!!! Great bump.


----------



## dnagirl

Cuddles from both of my puppies when I went home for lunch today.  It's a bright spot in what has turned out to be a less-than-stellar day.


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. backstpry: for 15+ years I have suffered from GERD.. Original Dr just told me to not worry about it if I could control it with OTC meds like TUMS or Rolaids... 
so for 15 YEARS I have taken anywhere from 4 to 20 TUMS EX (1000 mg ones) per NIGHT often waking 5-10 times during the night to take them, and sometimes taking some during the day...

Last week in A&P we were discussing the digestive system, and talking about GERD, & also a related problem, where sometimes when you eat, food seems to get stuck in the esophagus.  Professor is also an MD, and said people with these problems, should get put on Nexium. So, I called my physician the next day, schedule an appointment for Friday, and went, told this Dr my history with GERD, and asked about Nexium. I was immediately given a prescription, and filled it on my way home, taking one as I walked in the door basically...

and my BUMP! I have not had to take any TUMS Since then, not at night, and not during the day. NONE.. I am Sleeping better than I have in 15 years. and I know it is at least partly psychological, but I feel so much better!


----------



## drenee

Yay, Scott.  

BTackitt, my sympathies.  How frustrating to have suffered for so many years.
My ex suffered terribly.  When food would get stuck in his esophagus he could
take a little bit of season salt and for some reason that relaxed him enough 
to be able to swallow.  
Good luck.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt--that's great that you found a good remedy!  Finally!  And I'm sure you DO feel better.  Getting a good night's sleep should make you feel great!

Betsy


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Wow, what a nice bump!  I know when you finally get a good night's sleep after being deprived for so long, you feel amazing!


----------



## Nathan

getting kudos from a friend, who is very stingy with their kudos (and no, not the breakfast bar)


----------



## BTackitt

Kudos from a friendESPECIALLY when they are stingy about them is GREAT bump! Grats Nathan!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Turned in my LAST TERM PAPER OF THE SEMESTER!! *Happy Dance*


----------



## vikingwarrior22

had a blast this weekend with wife and dgf shopping for Christmas gifts for the grankids


----------



## telracs

I've gone over 1000 posts!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Scarlet!  Congrats on Shakespeare!

Betsy


----------



## scott_audio

I made kushidango (steamed then grilled rice dumplings with a sweet miso sauce) for the first time today and they were surprisingly delicious - usually takes me a couple tries to make something edible.

I also got a chance to see the awesome new K2 and DX banners, who made those?  I like them


----------



## drenee

I like the new banners also.  

VA - Happy Dance for you.  Does that mean you get a break for a couple of weeks before you have to start back?  
We've been missing you around here.  
Keeping my fingers crossed for a great grade for you.
deb


----------



## Nathan

gave a presentation to 850 librarians and didn't mess it up too bad...those librarians can be sticklers let me tell you...the bump came after it was all over and I could relax


----------



## telracs

The Bird Poop War (see below)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15647.msg302809/topicseen.html#msg302809


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Returning home after an emotionally-charged Mission trip. We were able to build homes for several families but unfortunately a lot of the families in the area we worked in are in danger of losing their homes due to a potential change in policy by the railroad. They've had verbal permission to "squat" on the land along the lines for years, but now may be forced to move. Hopefully a resolution that doesn't break up the community or move the families out of range of the school and church will be found.


----------



## drenee

Elmore, you should post your story on this thread. http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=7085.new
Our members are very good in praying for one another.
deb


----------



## Elmore Hammes

drenee said:


> Elmore, you should post your story on this thread. http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=7085.new
> Our members are very good in praying for one another.
> deb


Thanks for the suggestion, I have added a post to that thread.


----------



## Susan in VA

Once again, it gave me a bump to see how Kindleboarders immediately come to each other's aid in times of trouble, need, and, in my case, computer problems! KB rocks!


Spoiler



(and that is the first time in my life I have used that expression. I feel old. )


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

The Saints & Cowboys BOTH won! & I was able to watch BOTH games at the same time @ Buffalo Wild WIngs... Family Time, Beer, Football, Wings... WHAT A BUMP!


----------



## scott_audio

still happy enough 'bout the Cowboy's win (even though I was worried for a while) for it to give me a bump today, not to mention jimmie johnson making nascar history (grunting like tim allen), i got my gloria jean's hazlenut coffee, and I'm making 3 huge pans of dressing and 4 loaves of bread today (to give to a local group that goes around checking on the elderly in my town, gives them a nice thanksgiving dinner and a visit)... my phone hasn't bothered me one time today (no calls, no work, and I'm ok with that today) meanwhile i have michael hedges, erik mongrain, andy mckee and robert taylor blaring through the home theatre... this bread would be so much easier if i had a mixer (or one of those keyboard covers - harder to type with dough between my fingers)


----------



## drenee

Scott, you need to visit the Leslie's Kitchen Aide Mixer thread. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5817.0.html
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I finally bought my itouch! bought on base so no tax. just hooked it up to my laptop to sync. can't wait to play around with it.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

My DW is is in good spirits and my DGF helped my DD with a school project that was good beyond good and the sun came out, so from 7:00am to 11:30 am it warmed up from 30 to 40


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I got a real bump today when I learned that even though I took off yesterday to get an extra day of rest, my boss added the day onto the end of my week and I'll be working on Sunday when I'm usually off. _That was real BUMP!!! _


----------



## TheSeagull

I got a bump today when I noticed a Robin on my washing line, lovely birds.


----------



## chevauchee

After a bit of a headache getting through the ordering process, AT&T emailed me that they've shipped my iPhone. Yay!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Mom and I found a topic we can talk about without arguing: how is twilight so popular...topic


----------



## Elmore Hammes

It was actually last night versus today, but it still "bumped" my day. While helping our confirmation class decorate a nursing home for the holidays, I had a chance to visit and talk with an elderly woman who reminded me of my mother. She told me several tales of Christmas when she was a young girl - decorating the tree, waiting to open the presents, etc - very nice evening.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Vegas_Asian said:


> Mom and I found a topic we can talk about without arguing: how is twilight so popular...topic


I know what you mean! My daughter and I had the nicest drive into the airport after Thanksgiving. We talked about lots of neutral stuff - and not one argument! It was like a breath of fresh air!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Snowed here ....DW got off work early.... DGF sent photos of DD of her playing in the snow


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I wnet over the 3,000 sales mark five minutes ao. *BUMP*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Congrats, Ed - I am still pushing toward my first 1,000. (but getting there faster than I anticipated)

My bump today is getting a dinner planned with my youngest sister and her husband - don't get to visit with them that much and tomorrow evening that will be corrected.


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Ed.  
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks all

Ed P


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Way to go ED!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Ellen Degenerus(sp?) is having her Twitter challenge in Las Vegas tomorrow. Got my toy for tots and a full tank of gas and a backseat of caffeine.


----------



## telracs

Vegas_Asian said:


> Ellen Degenerus(sp?) is having her Twitter challenge in Las Vegas tomorrow. Got my toy for tots and a full tank of gas and a backseat of caffeine.


Degeneres.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh too cool. . . . .you'll have to let us know if you get on the show . . . . .be prepared: she asks people to do really weird things!!!    I'd suggest having some stuff available that can be ginned up into some kind of costume. . . .also a bathing suit, she seems to like to get people to wear bathing suits. . . . .


----------



## KindleChickie

My scale moved in the right direction!  Yeah!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Mine didn't.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I'm afraid of my scale.


----------



## drenee

They weighed me at pre-admission testing today.  
And I was completely clothed.  Always adds at 
least 2 to 3 pounds.  They wouldn't let me undress.   
deb


----------



## kevindorsey

My kitten    Just so damn cute.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Just finished presentation on how postpartum depression can effect children


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Still waiting for a post from Ellen d. Hoping she doesn't start until after all my classes are done. The funny thing is that she is doing this this week at unlv...but it finals week there


----------



## drenee

Keep us posted, VA.  I'm excited for you, and have my fingers crossed.
deb


----------



## emutabazi

I didn't get a bump...oh, no, I was pummeled.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hanging out with my KindleBoards friends today at Union Station!  We had fun!

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I wrote a long post (via iTouch) about my Ellen Degeneres twit challenge, but it resulted in SERVER ERROR. So I will detail and post pics tomorrow. It's was a long drive across town in rush hour. Nighty night!!! 

Well I did have a lot of fun and got a hundred dollar gift card


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Wow!  That's so cool!  Are they going to show you on the show?  Airing tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Well I was the practically the only Asian present. Was also wearing a brigt red peacoat with matching red plaid messenger bag. Don't know for sure if I will be on. Took pics as evidence and for friend who didn't make it in time

when camera came around shouted shout out to biology professor as I had rush out of the last ten minutes of class to do the challenge


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Too cool, VA!  We wanna see the pics!

Betsy


----------



## chevauchee

I got my iPhone yesterday and I'm still psyched!


----------



## drenee

VA, how exciting.  I just sat my DVR to record it.  I hope you're on.  
Congratulations on the GC.  
deb


----------



## shalom israel

I go to the same Tim Hortons coffee place every morning for the past 6 years. There is a youngish filipina lady that works the night shift. Always smiling, has my coffee ready the minute I walk in. I asked her once why she hasn't yet moved to day shift seeing as how good she is. She told me that she has 2 kids and has to be there for them in the morning. I asked her today if her company allows her to get a Christmas bonus. She told me that they don't get Christmas bonuses. I gave her $100.00

Made my day!


----------



## drenee

shalom israel said:


> I go to the same Tim Hortons coffee place every morning for the past 6 years. There is a youngish filipina lady that works the night shift. Always smiling, has my coffee ready the minute I walk in. I asked her once why she hasn't yet moved to day shift seeing as how good she is. She told me that she has 2 kids and has to be there for them in the morning. I asked her today if her company allows her to get a Christmas bonus. She told me that they don't get Christmas bonuses. I gave her $100.00
> 
> Made my day!


How sweet of you. 
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I jus watched the Dvr of he show. If the camera had been three feet to the left I would have been seen when things were bein explained. But I was seen seen when she said go and I ran across the front of the toys for tots display. Still I freaked out mom and dad when I told mom via phone. Dad found out just a minute ago when I played the dvr, paused, and said "look familiar?"


----------



## Nathan

Vegas_Asian said:


> I jus watched the Dvr of he show. If the camera had been three feet to the left I would have been seen when things were bein explained. But I was seen seen when she said go and I ran across the front of the toys for tots display. Still I freaked out mom and dad when I told mom via phone. Dad found out just a minute ago when I played the dvr, paused, and said "look familiar?"


that's funny. I made it on the Today show outside crowd, and found out only my right shoulder and arm were in frame when I watched the DVR. I did the same thing...froze frame and said..."that's MY arm"


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's the small things that entertain us the most. Lol


----------



## BTackitt

Finals are OVER!!!!!! (for this semester at least.  )


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^ <envy>


----------



## Vegas_Asian

One final done three to go


----------



## Sariy

http://www.falafelxpressmontgomery.com/


----------



## KindleChickie

My supervisor gave me a toilet rose today.  I work for an airline and in the overseas first class restrooms they usually have fresh roses set out.  I always have to laugh to myself when the guys will bring me the old roses.  They think they are being sweet, but well, you know...it sat around in a small lav for about 8 hours.


----------



## Susan in VA

LOL!  Nice try, guys!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Watching to amazon commerical with Annie little's song


----------



## Elmore Hammes

My "bump" was bringing home a new cat to keep my other cat company. Meet Chuck:


----------



## tedmcardle

So cute!


----------



## Susan in VA

Hi Chuck, and welcome to Kittyboards, er, Kindleboards!


----------



## telracs

Hi Chuck.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Chuck thanks you all for the greetings - he is happily adjusting to his new home, and appreciates anyone dragging a string along the ground for him to chase.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I love reading this thread!  It puts a smile on my face every time!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I had a bump yesterday going over the 3,100 book sales mark.

and today at 3:10

I finished the next novel - The Nan Tu - Southern Swallow Book 2. Which has been in heavy editing and should finish out with Peg of the Red Pencil and Katy the Kindlespreche (my nickname for the text-to-speech lady nside my Kindle) by new year and out to y'all by Jan 15th. It topped out at 148,000 words. (reised down from 180,000)

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs

Spent the afternoon with my sister, my nephew, my niece and my niece's boyfriend.  My sister made potato pancakes and salad and bulgar wheat salad and cookies for dessert.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Cobbie. Most of the Indie authors know that when I'm happy I dane a naker conga, with or without stilletos. In fact, many join in the line.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Recovering about 90% of the work I put in yesterday editing.  What happened? What happened?  Can anyone tell me what happened to about 6 hours work?  My laptop ate it!!  But I've made a remarkable recovery today even though I'm now shaped exactly like my chair.  But my real bump came just within the last half hour when I drove out to a dark spot on the highway and watched the meteor shower.  The stars were awesome!!!  God's gift to us that just keeps on giving.


----------



## telracs

I miss living where I could actually SEE THE STARS!


----------



## NogDog

scarlet said:


> I miss living where I could actually SEE THE STARS!


What stars? 

(I'm about 5 miles from center city Philadelphia.)


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> What stars?
> 
> (I'm about 5 miles from center city Philadelphia.)


Wait, I see one! Oh, no it's an airplane on approach to JFK.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Ah the Geminid. I saw the other one - the Novembr one, back in the Army in 1966 when rise and shine was 3:30 in the moring and it was breathtaking.

Ed Patterson


----------



## KindleChickie

Morning sex.


----------



## Jeff

Mourning.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Mourning doves.

ECP


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Bro won some in gambling. I found the most adorable Hello Kitty Las Vegas cell phone charms. I could not decide which one I wanted to get...so big bro bought me both


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Big brothers are the best.  I got two of 'em!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Vegas_Asian said:


> Bro won some in gambling. I found the most adorable Hello Kitty Las Vegas cell phone charms. I could not decide which one I wanted to get...so big bro bought me both


This is the brother that dropped your Kindle the first day you had it? He owes you!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I cratered my knee last night,I fell on my left knee with all my tonnage...and cursed all of my heroes and such...I took massive sized pain pills and kept moving it around last night so today I can walk (slowly and stiffly) so if I don't "bump it today" that my bump


----------



## Susan in VA

Ouch!  Be sure to ice it as well...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Spent last nigh eating junk food with bff. First time I have hung out with her since august


----------



## drenee

Got a Longaberger travel mug and christmas mug from my very best friend today.  
And...found out that I do have breast cancer, but it's the kind that's contained.  So that's really good news.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

So glad it's good news, Deb!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Found pumpkin spice coffee for my keurig and three of four final exam are done


----------



## KindleChickie

Jeff said:


> Mourning.


This gave me a bump. 


Jeff said:


> I spent the entire morning yesterday in a busy medical waiting room, reading from my wife's Kindle while she was with the doctors. To my dismay, nobody asked me a single question. Could it have something to do with my:
> 
> A. Gender
> B. Appearance
> C. Demeanor
> 
> Or, contrary to the road signs, are Texans unfriendly folks? <No hitting>





Jeff said:


> My wife and I voted this morning and walked right into a booth. There was no line at all.
> 
> Jeff





Jeff said:


> No, but you can judge the Kindle Digital Text Platform support by how long it takes them to fix my book.
> 
> Good morning Vampy. Was Santa good to you?





Jeff said:


> Good morning, Jim.


----------



## Jeff

KindleChickie said:


> This gave me a bump.


It wasn't a spelling error.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

My "bump" was I found out two of my performances in our community theatre were nominated for our end-of-season awards. Best Supporting Actor for Dr. Brubaker in Seven Year Itch and Best Male Performance in a Minor Role for Constable Locke in Music Man. I'm already working on the "It was an honor just to be nominated" consolation speech!


----------



## Thumper

Elmore Hammes said:


> My "bump" was I found out two of my performances in our community theatre were nominated for our end-of-season awards. Best Supporting Actor for Dr. Brubaker in Seven Year Itch and Best Male Performance in a Minor Role for Constable Locke in Music Man. I'm already working on the "It was an honor just to be nominated" consolation speech!


Awesome!
I love community theater...I've seen some amazing performances on stage here.

(I also have high hopes my kid will be nominated for an Artie award (local awards) for his role as Sonny in "Grease" this year. Parental pride aside, he is a damned good actor...)


----------



## kevindorsey

I still need a bump for today...keep waiting    May be this big mug of coffee will do!


----------



## Nathan

one of my sons pulled the tv set down on himself...luckily he just has a nasty "bump" on his leg


----------



## Susan in VA

I made it through the last two exams before the holidays. (Both economics, both essay exams, three hours apiece. ) Not too difficult since I'd done it all before


Spoiler



26 years


 ago, but still... Glad that's done!!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Finished the scarf I have been knitting since August.  Ok, so I'm slow....  but it's silk and cashmere and it's got cabling, and it's ........ purple!


----------



## telracs

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Finished the scarf I have been knitting since August. Ok, so I'm slow.... but it's silk and cashmere and it's got cabling, and it's ........ purple!


I love purple-- picture please?

Dinner with some co-workers after training at a pretty fancy restaurant (and not having to pay).
Oh, and sharing my South America trip pictures with people up here.


----------



## intinst

Loonlover and I spent the last four days visiting with my eldest son here on Long Island. It has been a very good time, walked over the entire downtown area yesterday, (OK, about 50 blocks, but the way my knee hurt, it should have been the whole city) saw many things we had wanted to see and really had a good time. Heading back home in the early AM.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Bought the soundtrack to Nine (the musical) to get ready for the release of the movie


----------



## tedmcardle

Looks good.


----------



## Thumper

After a month of unemployment, my kid got a job today. That was his bump. Mine is that after his first paycheck, I won't have to pay his bills 

(no complaint there...but still...)


----------



## Nathan

Just got offered representation by a NYC literary agent.


----------



## telracs

Nathan said:


> Just got offered representation by a NYC literary agent.


Yippee! Congrats!


----------



## Nathan

scarlet said:


> Yippee! Congrats!


Thanks, caveat is that I have to remove my book from sale....and wait a decade to release it again


----------



## telracs

Nathan said:


> Thanks, caveat is that I have to remove my book from sale....and wait a decade to release it again


Um, guess I should buy it before you pull it.


----------



## Nathan

haha...well hopefully it will go quicker than that.  

Who knows, it may get turned into a romance novel by the time someone else gets done with it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Done with exams and was really excitEd about that and the parties this weekend... Then got some really bad news


----------



## Thumper

Nathan said:


> Just got offered representation by a NYC literary agent.


Sweet!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That's wonderful, Nathan.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vegas_Asian said:


> Done with exams and was really excitEd about that and the parties this weekend... Then got some really bad news


VA--is everything OK? Please let us know.

Well, I'm worried about VA now, but my bump was getting my commission done and shipped--and shedding a tear to see it go. It's like sending the kids off to school....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...my bump was getting my commission done and shipped--and shedding a tear to see it go.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wondered if you'd see that, Jeff.  There'll be an email in a little bit with details.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wondered if you'd see that, Jeff. There'll be an email in a little bit with details.


Waiting impatiently.

No need for you to shed any tears. Your quilt will be well loved, and I'm certain there will be tears shed on this end when my wife sees it.

Thank you.


----------



## KCFoggin

I sleep in a very dark room so when I got up at 7 this a.m. I knocked a glass half full of milk behind the nightstand.  Of course I had a bit of a tantrum when I was pulling out the nightstand and lo and behold it landed right side up with the milk still in it.  I decided it was going to be a good day even if it did rain all day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Waiting impatiently.
> 
> No need for you to shed any tears. Your quilt will be well loved, and I'm certain there will be tears shed on this end when my wife sees it.
> 
> Thank you.


Thank you. I've sent an email with the tracking information, etc. Aaah, I miss any of my quilts I send out into the world to make their way. It's like when your kids leave home, you're happy and sad at the same time. Unlike the kids, the quilts rarely come back to live with me. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KCFoggin said:


> I sleep in a very dark room so when I got up at 7 this a.m. I knocked a glass half full of milk behind the nightstand. Of course I had a bit of a tantrum when I was pulling out the nightstand and lo and behold it landed right side up with the milk still in it. I decided it was going to be a good day even if it did rain all day


Amazing bump! I'd love to see that in sloooooow motion!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Aaah, I miss any of my quilts I send out into the world to make their way. It's like when your kids leave home, you're happy and sad at the same time.


Be happy. You created an heirloom that my great-granddaughter will give to her daughter some day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Another bump!  

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Jeff, you'll have to post pics of your wife with the quilt in the Christmas pics thread.

VA, I hope everything is okay.  Please let us know.  We care about you.
deb


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> Jeff, you'll have to post pics of your wife with the quilt in the Christmas pics thread.


My wife would skin me out and nail my hide to the woodshed; but maybe I can send pictures of the quilt hanging on the wall.


----------



## drenee

You can leave her face out of it.  
deb


----------



## Jeff




----------



## drenee

Okay...just the quilt then.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I am off work until January 4!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> I resumed posting today. So happy, so happy....


And Cobbie is now over 500 threads! Uh, oh, that means we're back in the pick on scarlet mode....


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Uh, oh, that means we're back in the pick on scarlet mode....


Now there's a bump.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Now there's a bump.


giggle.... do your best, Susan.


----------



## Susan in VA

No, no, that's Cobbie's job!   I'm only the humble assistant.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> No, no, that's Cobbie's job! I'm only the *humble* assistant.


What was that word you used?


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> No, no, that's Cobbie's job! I'm only the humble assistant.


I'm a henchperson, not an assistant.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> What was that word you used?


Hrrrrmmph. <pouts> <sulks> <feels misunderstood>


----------



## 911jason

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I am off work until January 4!


Showoff!!!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

My bump yesterday was replacing the power supply in my desktop computer and having it fire up. Much cheaper spending $25 versus buying a new computer, let alone having to deal with data transfer. 

Today's bump in advance is heading up to northern Indiana to have our family Christmas. A little snow on the ground but not so much as to make for hazardous driving.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Me and mdw are waiting on my dgf and her/our dd to drive in for a visit


----------



## ladyknight33

Was in Walmart and found ten one dollar bills on the floor. Turned it into customer service. Kids were in the store shopping with Cops for Xmas. I figured one of them lost the money.


----------



## Thumper

Big bump for me today...28th anniversary.
We're gonna go all out and celebrate with dinner at Denny's tonight!
WooHoo!


----------



## intinst

Congratulations! That is a BIG bump I know!


----------



## telracs

Thumper said:


> Big bump for me today...28th anniversary.
> We're gonna go all out and celebrate with dinner at Denny's tonight!
> WooHoo!


Congrats. But, Denny's?


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> Congrats. But, Denny's?


I saw that and was going to make a senior citizens comment but -


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Exactly six months until I can legally and fully enjoy what Vegas has to offer. Friends have already started planning for me...Now they have to beef it out to see who gets me out first...I am likely to disappear to the movies to see Toy Story 3. Also found a hard drive one tb for 70 dollars today.


----------



## NogDog

I won!


----------



## Thumper

scarlet said:


> Congrats. But, Denny's?


Well...we decided to go all out and be classy, and instead of Denny's we went for pizza 

Truly, it was because of a narrow window of time; the Spouse Thingy worked last night and had to work tonight, so there wasn't much time to do anything to celebrate.


----------



## Jeff

Thumper said:


> Truly, it was because of a narrow window of time; the Spouse Thingy worked last night and had to work tonight, so there wasn't much time to do anything to celebrate.


Sorry, Thumper, I really thought it was some of your subtle, and always welcome, humor.

A couple of years ago my wife and I stopped at Denny's in Amarillo and the waitress gave my wife a senior discount. My wife asked (tongue in cheek) why she got the discount and the waitress, without a moment of hesitation, said, "Because you're such a nice lady." Since then I've never been able to think of Denny's without thinking _Senior Citizen_.


----------



## Thumper

Hey, I was just glad we remembered this year (ok, *I* remembered...) In 28 years I think we've celebrated 5 or 6 times because we tend to forget until after Christmas. 

Lesson, kiddos: don't get married that close to Christmas!


----------



## intinst

I got married the day after my birthday, in 38 years I've never forgot an anniversary!


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> I got married the day after my birthday, in 38 years I've never forgot an anniversary!


Smart move.


----------



## intinst

I admit it wasn't planned, but it sure has worked out well.


----------



## Ottie

My bump for the day was that our power had came back on as it had been off for almost 2 days. My little Kindle 2 was the only real thing that was keeping me from going insane from boredom.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I made soup (it was a cold day for Vegas) and friends came over ended up having a wii party


----------



## Vegas_Asian

With four teen/20~ish guys a HUGE pot of freshly cook souP barely lasted an hour. I think they liked it....?!


----------



## telracs

Spent the day with a friend.  Went to see Disney's A Christmas Carol in 3D, then out for soup.


----------



## NogDog

Vegas_Asian said:


> I made soup (it was a cold day for Vegas) and friends came over ended up having a wii party





Vegas_Asian said:


> With four teen/20~ish guys a HUGE pot of freshly cook souP barely lasted an hour. I think they liked it....?!


So which was the bigger bump: making soup, or hanging out with four teen/20-ish guys.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Equally good bumps. Hanging with the guys would have been a bigger bump had I never been related to the only single guy present lol


----------



## jrreardon

That perfect cup of coffee!  We've finally dug out of the snow for us to get to the store to buy cream!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just went over the 3,200 mark in books a few minutes ago, across all my titles. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congrats, Ed!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Quite an accomplishment, Ed. Congratulations.


----------



## drenee

Cobbie said:


> With Christmas music playing I made my annual fudge today (Heloise's Fudge recipe) and I think it's going to set. No need for a spoon. Spoon or not, it still gives the same sugar high.


When my kids were younger they always hoped the fudge would not set and they could eat it with a spoon.

Congratulations Ed. You're doing great.
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks, Jeff.  I wonder when I have time to write, but since my goal was to have one of each of my books reader by at least one other person (other than a family member or friend), I think I have a vote of confidence to push 4 or 5 more books out of my heart and mind for 2010.

Thanks again

Ed Patterson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Cobbie said:


> With Christmas music playing I made my annual fudge today (Heloise's Fudge recipe) and I think it's going to set. No need for a spoon. Spoon or not, it still gives the same sugar high.


Has this recipe been posted?


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> 4 1/2 c. granulated sugar
> 1 lg. can evaporated milk
> 3 (6 oz.) pkgs. chocolate chips
> 1 (10 oz.) pkg. miniature marshmallows


Wow, you weren't kidding about a sugar high. This looks lethal.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Small pieces, small pieces....
> 
> Why do you think I'm still wide awake at this hour?


It's not even 11:30 yet. That's late for you?

I got a new CD from a co-worker today.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> Small pieces, small pieces....


But.... but.... it's _chocolate_. "Small pieces" of chocolate? Is that even legal?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My bumps today (yesterday now) were spending time with some of the family and Jeff's quilt arriving YAYYYYY!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

I was the recipient of two bumps last night.

1. The continued generosity and kind words of Susan from VA.
2. Getting the beautiful quilt that Betsy designed and made for my wife.

I'm going to bore you now with an explanation of why this quilt us so important to me. Last year my wife and I reached the difficult conclusion that we could no longer afford the effort or money it was taking to live in our home. The house that my wife had designed so many years ago was too big. The four acres of parklike grounds that I'd sculptured from a cow pasture was too hard to maintain. It was a tough decision and we miss the old place; especially the gazebo at the back of the property where we spent much of our quiet time together.

Betsy's quilt will let us keep the memory vivid; these are some of the photos she was working from.

































I'll show you what Betsy did with these pictures after Christmas.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

YAYYYYYY! Jeff's quilt arrived.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aww, Jeff, now I'm all verklempt...I'm so glad we chose the gazebo theme.  AND it was fun to do.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

What beautiful pictures, Jeff...  and how sad to leave a home like that behind.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I can hardly wait to see the quilt!  I hope it's wrapped up very prettily and tucked under the tree, all safe and snug.....


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Its snowing in the hill country of Texas ...pardon the pun "its cool" and I got a photo of my dgf and mine's dd (along with Hippo) in Santa's lap...


----------



## Jeff

Here's Betsy's beautiful quilt:


----------



## intinst

Beautiful, simply, utterly, beautiful!


----------



## tlshaw

What a beautiful quilt! So sorry you had to leave your home, but I am sure this will help keep the good memories alive. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sandpiper

A friend remembered I like fruitcake. I got some from her for Christmas. Now I just have to add the "juice". Ho Ho Ho


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Jeff, the quilt is stunning!!  Betsy you do beautiful work.  I think you found a great way to remember your beloved home and can take it with you where ever you choose to live.


----------



## Susan in VA

What a beautiful work of art that quilt is!!


----------



## telracs

thanks for sharing the quilt with us!

my bump was using my amazon gift cards to buy the entire 5 seasons of Babylon 5 on Video on Demand.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The quilt is stunning!

Here's my BIG bump for today:


----------



## shalom israel

I'm Jewish so Xmas is not really my thing, but hey, if it means families actually get together, its all good. I have very close friends with 3 kids for whom I am their "Uncle" I have been there with each one of them (ages 4,5,6) from day one, diaper changes, babysitting, soothing etc. Its a wonderful part of my life. Today, they gave me a whole bunch of awesome pictures of them with the kids. Best gift I could ask for.


----------



## corkyb

Heather's video of her daughter gave me a real belly laugh today.
Paula ny


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Heather. . .I'm assuming they're iPhone-ish things they got. . . .not surprising the older one is more subdued. . .teenagers, you know!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Just found out one of my best friends from jr high/freshman year is in town to celebrate21st b-day. Yay it's been a couple of years since I have seen her!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Heather, too funny!  And VA--have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DH and DS just set up my new fancy monitor. Now, the old one is a 17 inch diagonal, so not tiny. It was satisfactory. But I had no sound because I'd had speakers and then got a monitor that had built in speakers (used and free) and that failed so I got another used and free one that didn't have speakers because I didn't bother to hook up the old ones again. <deep breath> The NEW one is. . . .LARGE.  Nice because the problem with getting a bigger screen had been a relatively low overhead between the desk top and the hutch. DH found one that is wide and fits, 22" diagonal. Plus, it has speakers and came with a new wireless keyboard and mouse AND has a couple of USB ports in the side so I don't have to reach under the desk all the time any more. 

Woo Hoo! 

Now, DH and Richard think I should use both monitors just because I can. . . .Hmmm. They're both set up right now but I will have to figure out whether I'll actually use them both. . . .I don't tend to feel the need to have multiple programs open all the time, but we'll see. Easy enough to disconnect if I decide I'd rather have some desk space back.


----------



## BTackitt

thanks to a thread in the book corner, I found out that some of the Darkover novels (MZB) are being Kindlized.!!


----------



## Annalog

Bump for the past few days: reading all of the posts in this thread! 

Bump for today: Earlier today DH suggested changes for where we plan to move an 8'x12' shed in a couple weeks. (The shed will be remodeled to become a chicken coop.) While his specific suggestion won't quite work, talking about it and looking again at the location and shed resulted in changes that will significantly simplify the shed remodel.  (However it will mean more work for me as the coop location has been shifted 9 feet. Now, before moving the shed, I will need to move, level and lay 56 one foot square concrete pavers.  )

Bump while thinking about this entry:


BTackitt said:


> thanks to a thread in the book corner, I found out that some of the Darkover novels (MZB) are being Kindlized.!!


----------



## Annalog

Cobbie said:


> My bump is to catch up on some reading today.


Always good for a bump! 



Cobbie said:


> 56 one foot squares concrete pavers! My back hurts.  Actually, it's the leveling that always gets me.


Fortunately the area is nearly level as it was going to be where the fenced chicken yard was going to be. (The planned coop and chicken yard have essentially switched places.) We still have a couple bags of sand that I will use for the final leveling. The leveling is why I am laying the pavers and NOT DH. His idea of "good enough" isn't! 

My bump for this morning was the noticing that someone else has encountered the corrupt locations in the dictionary at post (2). Maybe if enough people report this to Amazon Kindle support, this will get Amazon to work with the publisher to fix the dictionary instead of just fixing how the Kindle reacts to the corrupt location. (The bump is for the possible result not the fact that other people ran into a problem with the Kindle dictionary.)


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Just found this thread and thought I would give my bump from yesterday.

I teach sunday school for ages 8-11 yr old boys and one of my "boys" has downs.  He's mentally about 3 yrs old and isn't very affectionate to anyone outside of his family.  He has recently learned my name (thru no coaching from anyone) and yesterday he just gave me a hug!  No one told him to, he just walked up to me and hugged me!  His parents were surprised (in a good way) when I told them that N. had hugged me.


----------



## Annalog

That is wonderful!


----------



## BTackitt

My Professor moved the date of our final from Wed to tomorrow! WOOT, one less day of class!


----------



## tlshaw

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Just found this thread and thought I would give my bump from yesterday.
> 
> I teach sunday school for ages 8-11 yr old boys and one of my "boys" has downs. He's mentally about 3 yrs old and isn't very affectionate to anyone outside of his family. He has recently learned my name (thru no coaching from anyone) and yesterday he just gave me a hug! No one told him to, he just walked up to me and hugged me! His parents were surprised (in a good way) when I told them that N. had hugged me.


Congrats. That means he knows you care about him. I think people tend to underestimate special needs children and how much they truly understand about the world around them. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My new book is available on the Kindle already, after less than 48 hours - although the page isn;t complete yet, so I'm not pushing it . . . yet


Spoiler



or much


. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs

I got a package in the mail today from kreelan warrior. My autographed copy of In Her Name and some chocolates.

In Her Name spoiler ahead---


Spoiler



Also downloaded the sample chapters of the next book and found my soon to be alter ego!


----------



## Anju 

Just goes to show how special you are scarlet


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Wow, Scarlet - that's some gift. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs

Yeah, but after posting I'm not sure if I was supposed to mention it...


----------



## Annalog

Scarlet, if not, then you could edit your post and we won't tell!


----------



## telracs

I edited the spoiler alert so that people looking forward to the new book won't have things spoiled for them, but kreelan warrior said it was okay to leave it for now.

Oh, and Cobbie,  I been wonder where you are all day, Anju and I have been hijacking intro threads without you!


----------



## Annalog

Cobbie said:


> LOL. Our DH's must be related.


LOL When it is time to paint the house, do you also get to paint the trim and around the windows? That is another of my jobs.


----------



## Annalog

Cobbie said:


> Great bump, btw.


I agree. Wonderful bump, Scarlet


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

> ...found my soon to be alter ego!


Hey, I needed a good cover name for a spy in Legend of the Sword! Whoops, did I say that?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gee Scarlet, and all I ever gave you was a bookmark. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Gee Scarlet, and all I ever gave you was a bookmark.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Well, I had to pony up something for her (and Steph): they both did a boatload of work on First Contact. Always worth a book and some chocolate (especially the latter)!


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Gee Scarlet, and all I ever gave you was a bookmark.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Well, I think I held my comments on a couple of chapters until he agreed to my demands...


----------



## Anju 

See Ed you trained her to be more demanding -   who our sweet adorable gentle non-nosy scarlet


----------



## Annalog

Working from home two days this week - 4 hours driving time saved! Extra hour of sleep each morning!  (Slight down side is not finishing library audio book that I not enjoying. I want to finish it but not enough to listen to at home.)


----------



## Sandpiper

My Glee DVDs did come today!


----------



## geoffthomas

Today's bump? - going back to work to rest.


----------



## telracs

I got my First Contact T-shirt!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't know what that is?


First Contact is the name of the 4th book by our very own Michael Hicks (aka Kreelan Warrior). do a search and you'll find all kinds of topics about it. It's the book that I beta-read for him.


----------



## BTackitt

Finals were today, now I get my break.. no classes until the 11th. *WHEW*
and country ribs in crockpot making the house smell soo good.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> I got my First Contact T-shirt!


w00t! Hope ya like it! 

Okay, a quick ab workout and then back to writing Legend of the Sword...!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Mike:

Where dos one get such a T-shirt? And my bump is that I sart First ontact today. (Peg's too far ahead of me). Is there an In Her Name T-shirt also. I'd love to get Peg one.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Mike:
> 
> Where dos one get such a T-shirt? And my bump is that I sart First ontact today. (Peg's too far ahead of me). Is there an In Her Name T-shirt also. I'd love to get Peg one.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Ed - they're on www.zazzle.com. If you search for "kreelanwarrior" you'll find them. There are some for IHN and FC. I'll be making more designs when I finish the draft of Legend of the Sword and have some time to play with Photoshop. I tried to make one with the "blue girl," but it didn't come out very well - it's sort of like optimizing images for the Kindle: it doesn't like a lot of colors and detail, so I'll play with that some more.


----------



## telracs

http://www.zazzle.com/kreelanwarrior+gifts


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

OOO. I'll check that out. Zazzle.


Spoiler



My first illustrator on the Jade Owl in 2002 - Ann MacDonald is one of Zazzle's founders.



Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Annalog

Bump for today - Downloaded my Virgin HealthMiles odometer with steps for the last couple weeks and my HealthMiles (points) have now gone past the Level 2 boundary. Result: $25 Amazon gift card! I think of this as a "walking for books" program provided by my employer.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

I got a box from CreateSpace - copies of my books to send out for reviews! Yay! Of course, now I just have to get off my duff and actually *send* them!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Finding out that my paperbacks are now listed in the UK, Canada, Germany, Netherlands, Spain, France and Japan. WooHoo.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I cleaned my car today. (interior and exterior) as I started to clean people were checking out the house across the street. One of those that came by with a real estate agent, was a hot guy with an equally hot Italian accent. If it hadn't been cold I would have been on my cute denim shorts in a hot second. Lol.


----------



## geoffthomas

Another year successfully completed.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

geoffthomas said:


> Another year successfully completed.


It's not quite over yet!


----------



## geoffthomas

I will accept 364/365ths done.


----------



## Susan in VA

Don't jinx it, Geoff.  

My bump is that this morning I finalized the financing for my remaining classes  --  a huge relief that things happened on time, since classes start again next Wednesday, and I'd been stressing out over this.  Now if I'm lucky the classes I want/need will actually still be available.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## geoffthomas

I will cross my toes too for you.


----------



## Susan in VA

Pictures, please!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Got access to CES!!! Got my crocs ready and the camera's memory cleared up. Just have to make it through the week


----------



## Jeff

Vegas_Asian said:


> Got access to CES!!!


I suppose I'll kick myself later for asking, but what's CES?


----------



## intinst

Consumer Electronics Show


----------



## Jeff

intinst said:


> Consumer Electronics Show


----------



## Vegas_Asian

*happy dance*


----------



## Susan in VA

I'm glad you asked because that way I didn't have to.


----------



## telracs

Groovelily concert at Merkin Hall. They do an updated version of Little Match Girl set on New Year's Eve, so it was fun seeing it on New Year's Eve. Plus, the trio signed autographs afterwards! And they are such nice people.

http://www.groovelily.com/


----------



## Annalog

So far today I have moved, leveled, and laid 48 of the 72 one foot square concrete pavers. 6 eight foot rows out of 9 done. (Decided to lay some extra rows.)  (Area was not as level as I had previously thought.  However a pile of dirt was nearby.  ) DH moved stack of 40 concrete blocks (8'x8'x16') that was in the way of moving the shed in a couple weekends.  He put the blocks in a row where they will eventually become a planter.  Good start to new year!  

Temporary break to read book on K2 on keeping chickens.   

EDIT: Extra bumps today. I like doing this type of work at this time of year. 

Only one bee was flying around me this morning. It landed on my arm and started walking up my arm under the sleeve of my short-sleeved shirt. I carefully convinced it to leave.
Only a few red ants disturbed and I did not get bitten. 
I thought I would not see any scorpions but there was one small and very sluggish one. Very glad I did not put my knee down on it! 
Quail were singing and calling to each other on our acre. 
Roadrunner was hunting on our acre.


----------



## Susan in VA

Annalog, I'm exhausted just from reading your post.


----------



## Annalog

Susan in VA said:


> Annalog, I'm exhausted just from reading your post.


DH spent the rest of the day in his recliner, either surfing on the Web or napping.  Diner was something I could take out of the freezer and put into the oven.  I hobble for a few steps each time I get up from my computer.  However, we were both careful to not overdo it. While we got a lot done, it was slow and steady. We know we don't recover as quickly as when we were younger.

We are moving like grandparents. Oh wait, we are grandparents and have been for more than a dozen years!

Just thinking about our granddaughters -- Another bump for today!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Miss Scarlet just made my bump for the day on the "Should auld acquaintance be forgot" thread.


----------



## telracs

Brendan Carroll said:


> Miss Scarlet just made my bump for the day on the "Should auld acquaintance be forgot" thread.


glad to make you bumpy!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Weeellll, so was someone else a little while ago. Shoe upside head. Guess she _thought_ I said the wrong thing!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Weeellll, so was someone else a little while ago. Shoe upside head. Guess she _thought_ I said the wrong thing!


You probably _deserved_ it!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

It was a bump all right! And well-deserved.  Another bump:  today is Friday for me!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Thumper

Y'all paid my mortgage this month


----------



## Annalog

Thumper said:


> Y'all paid my mortgage this month


----------



## geoffthomas

Thumper said:


> Y'all paid my mortgage this month


That is a bump that we can enjoy also.
Neat.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Gertie posted a Snoopy! I LOVE that dancing dog! That's my bump! Snoopy.


----------



## telracs

our happy snoopy...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


> our happy snoopy...


     I LOVE him!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Wot's thot 'ound doin' over 'ere?  Dint I just take a gander at 'im on anoother thread or am I seein' double?


----------



## telracs

It's called "copy"....


----------



## Brenda Carroll

scarlet said:


> It's called "copy"....


I've heard of copy cat, but copy hound? Come on, Miss Scarlet, are you pulling my peg leg off? You know I'll fall down in my present state.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I get to sleep!!!


----------



## Annalog

I finished laying the pavers for under the chicken coop-to-be and a row for the ramp, and added the hardware cloth to the bottom of the adjacent planter-to-be to keep out the gophers. Very little now left in the way to turning and moving the shed 60 feet!

The bump is that we are a weekend ahead of where I thought we would be!  For five or six years I have been saying that we are getting chickens this year.  I think this year it will finally happen!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

A Cowboys WIN!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Annalog said:


> I finished laying the pavers for under the chicken coop-to-be and a row for the ramp, and added the hardware cloth to the bottom of the adjacent planter-to-be to keep out the gophers. Very little now left in the way to turning and moving the shed 60 feet!
> 
> The bump is that we are a weekend ahead of where I thought we would be!  For five or six years I have been saying that we are getting chickens this year.  I think this year it will finally happen!


Annalog - how fun you are going to have chickens! We had chickens for a very short time, and my kids and I loved them! Now, DH, that was a different story altogether! We live in an urban area, not conducive to chickens. So I am rooting for you to get yours! What kind will you get? Rhode Island Reds are so pretty!


----------



## Annalog

Probably Barred Plymouth Rock and another kind. I have not yet decided. I agree that Rhode Island Reds are very pretty. I was thinking about those or New Hampshire Reds. Those were the two breeds that my mom remembers on the farm when she was growing up. I remember reading that New Hampshire roosters are less aggressive than the Rhode Island Reds. (That is what my mom remembers as well.) The Barred Plymouth Rock roosters are supposed to be even less aggressive. I will not be keeping any agressive roosters.  

When I was growing up we had bantam chickens of several varieties. We would look forward to the the different colors of the eggs, especially blue and green. Therefore I am also thinking about Ameraucanas but I am not sure how they would get along with the larger Barred Rocks.

DH is not crazy about birds but knows I like birds and chickens.  It has taken many years but he has agreed that we can have chickens. Much of my planning has been so that he can take care of the chickens from outside their coop and run when I am sent on business trips. The rest of my planning has been to protect the chickens from the heat, cold, and predators that we have in southeast Arizona.

The chicks will not be ordered until everything is ready for them.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My bump this morning was reading about these chickens.  I love chickens.  I have always wanted to have chickens and maybe a peacock or two, but that requires a large place.  I even bought books and planned chicken yards, shelters, nest boxes, fencing, everything, but never got to do it... yet.  I love those ornamental ones with the top knots that you see at the fair.  I was raised with chickens (fell under the roost a couple of times, barefoot of course).  My mom said it was what made me grow taller and I believed her.


----------



## Annalog

I am glad my ramblings about chickens could provide bumps for others! (Composted chicken manure is great for growing plants; it should be good for kids as well. )

Growing up with chickens was wonderful for me and my siblings. One of the bantam hens had a large white topknot. We named her Hat.   We suspect that one of the chicks we raised was her son as he had a small topknot but it was a different color. We named him Beanie.   But our favorite chicken was one we named Bourbon because our dad said she was the color of a fine Kentucky sipping whiskey.  She lived to a fine old age and was always sweet, mellow, and beautiful.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Annalog, We want pictures!  Are you anywhere near Bisbee?  I LOVE Bisbee!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Maybe we should start a chicken thread so we won't upset the sticklers?  But my bump today is related.  I put away the last of my Christmas decorations today and restored my kitchen and dining room (too bad there's no quick restore button on them) anyhoo, that would be redecorating with the chicken collection.  I'd love to see pictures myself.  I'm going to be moving soon and maybe, just maybe I'll find the right place to raise a few or try my hand at it, at least.  I would love to have my own fresh eggs.


----------



## Annalog

As requested by Brendan -- Raising Chickens and Poultry.

Carol, Bisbee is a great place! Benson is located about halfway between Bisbee and Tucson. Tucson is ~45 miles to the northwest of Benson and Bisbee is about 55 miles to the southeast. I work in Tucson so I drive about 100 miles/day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Annalog said:


> As requested by Brendan -- Raising Chickens and Poultry.


The things we learn about on Kindleboards...


----------



## BTackitt

My bump was seeing the pic of Cheerio's new baby girl! I love da babies


----------



## kevindorsey

BTackitt said:


> My bump was seeing the pic of Cheerio's new baby girl! I love da babies


Please don't eat babies


----------



## Anju 

watch out for scarlet -
where is she anyway?
been quiet lately -


----------



## Susan in VA

She said she'd be away for a couple of days.  Something to do with work.


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> Bump for today - Downloaded my Virgin HealthMiles odometer with steps for the last couple weeks and my HealthMiles (points) have now gone past the Level 2 boundary. Result: $25 Amazon gift card! I think of this as a "walking for books" program provided by my employer.


Bump! My Amazon gift card arrived in the mail today!

EDIT: Short scare - I applied the claim code to my account and received an error message saying I needed to contact customer support!  I thought maybe it was because I entered in in lower case so I entered it again. I received error message saying that the claim code had already been applied! Fortunately this time the balance was incremented to show that the card had really been applied.  I guess the previous error must have been in displaying the new balance and not for applying the card.


----------



## Anju 

Cobbie said:


> I've missed Scarlet, too. Reading her posts always gives me a bump.


hrumph - she did not check out with us, hope all is ok!


----------



## telracs

Sorry folks, thought I told EVERYBODY I'd be off the boards for a few days.

Stepping away from the babies....


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Scarlet,
Good to see you back.
You gotta know that we KBers take a proprietary interest in our friends.
And we get nervous when they are gone.
Many of us were upset when Jeff Hepple was gone (good bump when he came back)
Better Bump - His latest book.
And so we were worried about you.
Some of our friends have brand new babies and so we don't expect to see them as frequently for a while.
But we "will" fret and we "will" track you down.  

Just sayin......


----------



## telracs

thanks geoff.


----------



## Susan in VA

what, what?  Scarlet has a bump on her back?  

(Recommended first-aid treatment:  Hourly internal application of Godiva chocolates.  )


----------



## vikingwarrior22

hearing those 3 words from my dgf


Spoiler



hows your knee?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

vikingwarrior22 said:


> hearing those 3 words from my dgf
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> hows your knee?


What's a DGF? Dear Good Friend? Doctor Good Fellow?


----------



## JennaAnderson

Mmmm chocolate...

This bump is one day late. Yesterday I went to a local thrift store and got a great puzzle for $0.48!! I used to go to Target and buy puzzles for $7 to $10. Now I visit this thirft store and often find great ones for less than a buck.

Once I'm done with them I give them to charity so someone else can enjoy them


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Carol Hanrahan said:


> What's a DGF? Dear Good Friend? Doctor Good Fellow?


In my case Darling Girl Friend...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Today is my 16th anniversary. Hubby and I went to lunch and the movies without the BRATs


----------



## Jeff

While we were building with blocks in the guest bedroom, my 22 month old great-grandson pointed to the TV and said "Shark Tale." When I told him that the DVD was still in the living room player he got up, left the room and I followed. 

In the living room he turned on the DVD player, ejected the disk, closed the drawer and turned the player off. 

Back in the guest room he loaded the DVD and asked me for the 'mote, which he couldn't reach. 

It gave me a bump.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Jeff said:


> While we were building with blocks in the guest bedroom, my 22 month old great-grandson pointed to the TV and said "Shark Tale." When I told him that the DVD was still in the living room player he got up, left the room and I followed.
> 
> In the living room he turned on the DVD player, ejected the disk, closed the drawer and turned the player off.
> 
> Back in the guest room he loaded the DVD and asked me for the 'mote, which he couldn't reach.
> 
> It gave me a bump.


  Me too!


----------



## Susan in VA

Smart little boy!  How lucky you are to have great-grandkids.

My bump for today:  A phone call from an overseas friend whom I haven't seen in years.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I actually ate breakfast today
also finished reading a leisure book for the first time in months (been reading a lot for school)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Susan in VA said:


> Smart little boy! How lucky you are to have great-grandkids.
> 
> My bump for today: A phone call from an overseas friend whom I haven't seen in years.


getting those out of the blue phone calls are always so nice


----------



## Elmore Hammes

My bump: with a couple inches of snow on the ground, the newspaper delivery person got the paper all the way up on my porch, which is covered, so I don't have to dig through the snow to find it!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Getting home out of the freezing 10 degree north wind, into my favorite chair under my favorite warm blanket that I got for Christmas from a dear friend, putting up my feet, opening up my favorite on-line forum and getting the heck scared out of me by Viking Warrior!!


----------



## hsuthard

What's making me smile today is the 20-year old space heater right next to me. We rarely need it in Florida, but boy is it making my day right now!


----------



## Anju 

I'll tell you mine when I get back from the doctor later today


----------



## Jeff

Anju No. 469 said:


> I'll tell you mine when I get back from the doctor later today


Let me think wishfully: You got a cortisone shot and feel better all ready.


----------



## crebel

Woo Hoo!  DS just called after getting back from doctor visit with DIL.  Their due date with our first grandchild is 1/15, but he is head down and she is 50% effaced so he could be here any day!!!!!!!!!!  I don't care if it is -35 degrees with blizzard conditions, we will head to the hospital when they do.


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Chris.  Keep us posted.  Lots of KB babies this month.
deb


----------



## NogDog

My new TrendyDigital cover arrived: images in Photos forum.


----------



## Anju 

Just got back from the doctor.  No cortisone shot, no cartilage in the hip area.  Two options, one is surgery, the other is gentle walking with gentle exercises and anti-inflammatories.  Definitely going to do Option 2.  The knee was no problem, so my bump is only one problem and not a problem yet.


----------



## Jeff

Anju No. 469 said:


> No cortisone shot, no cartilage in the hip area.


Not as good as I wished for but not awful.


----------



## Annalog

NogDog said:


> My new TrendyDigital cover arrived: images in Photos forum.


Very nice! If I every buy a cover to replace my homemade one, that is the one I would get.



Anju No. 469 said:


> ... No cortisone shot, no cartilage in the hip area. ... The knee was no problem, so my bump is only one problem and not a problem yet.





Jeff said:


> Not as good as I wished for but not awful.


I agree.



crebel said:


> Woo Hoo! DS just called after getting back from doctor visit with DIL. Their due date with our first grandchild is 1/15, but he is head down and she is 50% effaced so he could be here any day!!!!!!!!!! I don't care if it is -35 degrees with blizzard conditions, we will head to the hospital when they do.


Yeah! Grandchildren are wonderful. 



hsuthard said:


> What's making me smile today is the 20-year old space heater right next to me. We rarely need it in Florida, but boy is it making my day right now!


Yeah! Evidence that keeping rarely used items is good! (I am not a packrat. I am not a packrat. ... I am just well prepared. )


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

crebel said:


> Woo Hoo! DS just called after getting back from doctor visit with DIL. Their due date with our first grandchild is 1/15, but he is head down and she is 50% effaced so he could be here any day!!!!!!!!!! I don't care if it is -35 degrees with blizzard conditions, we will head to the hospital when they do.


YAY! Be careful though, you want to visit the baby in the hospital... not join him/her there!


----------



## drenee

Dona, glad to hear there is an option 2.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Good day for the dog park and now the pup is knocked at my feet


----------



## Susan in VA

Annalog said:


> Yeah! Evidence that keeping rarely used items is good! (I am not a packrat. I am not a packrat. ... I am just well prepared. )


It all depends on the spin. 

-- another "well-prepared" person....


----------



## crebel

Meredith Sinclair said:


> YAY! Be careful though, you want to visit the baby in the hospital... not join him/her there!


Luckily we live along the highway heading in to town and they keep the the roads to the hospital (only 5 minutes away) well cleared. Thanks for the good wishes everyone.

Chris


----------



## telracs

Found a photo disc that one of the people on the Peruvian trip had sent me in November that I had misplaced!  Now I've downloaded his photos to my computer and will upload them to photobucket.  More cool Machu Pichu shots on their way!


----------



## hsuthard

It's cold and dry here today, but the sun is shining it's heart out! The brightness outside is moving into my soul and making me feel great


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Went to CES and got some good deals on stuff.


----------



## Jeff

Vegas_Asian said:


> Went to CES and got some good deals on stuff.


No, no. You've gotta tell us what "stuff".


----------



## Chloista

The fact that it was SUNDAY -- and I could watch football and read to my heart's content.


----------



## Annalog

The chicken-coop-to-be has been moved much closer to its final location than I expected for this weekend!  Next weekend should be much easier than I expected. Pictures in Raising Chickens and Poultry.



Vegas_Asian said:


> Went to CES and got some good deals on stuff.


I want to know also! Happy for you!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I got:
For Free and a netbook skin

















Free Itouch skins, Itouch screen covers, free earbuds, Zagg cleaning wipes, Zagg charger, 25$ gift card for Zagg (was talking about how I use the invisisheild from just about all my devices with cute worker and how i was family's pro at applying the sheild too. he gave my bro and dad a card too).

For 10 and usually 24









15 dollars for a bright red laptop bag from china. (really durable)

Free Gecko screen protectors

got these for 20. The sound is amazing. usual retail price (not comparing to amazon. this is what the people told me) is 70 bucks


----------



## Vegas_Asian

also a bunch of free stickers and key chains


----------



## Annalog

Great stuff! Beautiful skins!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

about to upload pics to my laptop. will post soon-ish. eyes are tired from all the screens. there was so much that we never got to see all of it (even after ditching big bro, who got sick of looking at eReaders)

one of my favorite devices of the day:
UMID MBook (size somewhere between my 5.5in x 3.5in notebook [think indexcards] and my 3.5in x 6.5in wallet). touch screen with stylus. keys a bit difficult to use without practice, but so COOL!!!!!!







Reminds me of an enlarged phone that looks more like a laptop


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Treated myself to starbucks (promise to limit my starbuck until I pay for my school books)


----------



## hsuthard

Went to the Honors Ceremony at school to see *BOTH* of my boys receive awards for *4.0 GPA's*.  Super proud mom here.


----------



## Annalog

hsuthard said:


> Went to the Honors Ceremony at school to see *BOTH* of my boys receive awards for *4.0 GPA's*.  Super proud mom here.


Always good to hear about those who do well at school!


----------



## Annalog

Finding photos on my computer I had forgotten about until reminded of horned lizards. I am glad that these guys eat ants! 








Having a couple of these living on our property is one reason why we will do not put out poison for ants (or other insects).

EDIT: Even better -- Posting the picture on my Facebook page made my sister in Montreal happy. (Somehow there are no horned lizards living in the wild in Montreal. )


----------



## drenee

VA, great items you got at CES.  Lucky you.  Sounds like you had a lot of fun.

Holly, so happy for you and your boys.  Great work.

My bump for the day was a trip to Teavana.  

deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Got books for school. Wasn't as bad as my other semesters


----------



## telracs

Technically, this was my bump for yesterday, but I managed to get the new Finian's Rainbow and Memphis Cast recording CDs last night before seeing Next to Normal.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

My girlie is close to making her goal for her Girl Scout cookies!


----------



## telracs

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My girlie is close to making her goal for her Girl Scout cookies!


I want cookies!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My girlie is close to making her goal for her Girl Scout cookies!


What kind of quantities are we talking about here?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My girlie is close to making her goal for her Girl Scout cookies!


cookies! Cookies! Is it time for cookies again?
I want some cookies!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> What kind of quantities are we talking about here?


She set her goal kind of low, because of the weather we are having and she only has three weeks to sell... so she has sold over half her goal and was only able to go out two days (we had low 20's temps last weekend and it rained Wed-Fri here) We should be able to go out today it is supposed to clear up. Her goal is 250 boxes. Sold 90 her first day in an hour and a half! That is like a box a minute! 
Oh, my BUMP... I am off Monday!


----------



## Susan in VA

Now you have me thinking about how many boxes would fit in a flat rate box...  

My bump so far today:  I got to sleep in!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Now you have me thinking about how many boxes would fit in a flat rate box...
> 
> My bump so far today: I got to sleep in!


----------



## Reyn

My bump today is...My boys are playing for the 7th & 8th grade county championship tonight (basketball)!!  Woohooo!  We need to win this to keep our streak going.  We already won the football championship this school year.  Wish us luck


----------



## Anju 

Electricity went out at 7 pm, DH took me out for lunch and when we got back - my bump - electricity was back on.
Found out it was more than our block, it was a huge area, but I got back on KB  WOOO

Wonder if they send flat rate boxes of GS cookies to Mexico


----------



## Annalog

My first bump today is that my mom, my sister, and I participated in a 5K run/walk event to support a K-8 charter school (Great Expectations Academy). My mom won a First Place award (women 70+) and I won a Second Place award (women 55-59). If my sister was 6 months older, she would have won either the First or Second Place award and I would have won Third Place. (I only won an award because there were only two women in my age category. I came in next-to-last overall.  My mom was the only one in her age category but she finished several minutes before I did.  There were many women in my sister's age category. She finished long before either of us as she ran most of the way.)

My second bump for today is that both my sister and I won prizes at the raffle held after the event. My prize was a Peruvian chocolate renewing masque and certificates for a facial and manicure. My sister won a $25 gift certificate for running shoes.

EDIT: I need to check with DH to see if he ordered GS cookies.


----------



## Anju 

Congrats Anna!  AND to your sister and your Mom - just the fact you did it!  AND you finished!  I am very very impressed WOO HOO for y'all


----------



## Annalog

Anju No. 469 said:


> Congrats Anna! AND to your sister and your Mom - just the fact you did it! AND you finished! I am very very impressed WOO HOO for y'all


Thanks! This is my third event and the fourth event for my mom and sister. I think my mom has medaled in every event, even when the age group was 65 and older. (My mom is currently 77.) Most of the events we enter are in the 5K (3+ mile) to 5 mile range. We will be participating a 5 mile event in a few months. Last month, we were in an event where part of the entry fee was an unwrapped toy. Besides the exercise, one of the reasons we like these events is getting to be a part of a group of people of varying ages (babies in carriers or strollers, older children, young adults, middle-age adults, much older adults), backgrounds, etc. doing something positive together. The events are more than just the races and competition. There usually a fun run for the kids, entertainment for everyone (today it was a live band), food, supporting sponsors, etc. (EDIT: Finishing the event is important for me, even if I am last. I am currently carrying 70+ pounds more than I should.  However, for the last two races I have not been last! )

Two more bumps for today. First, I was able to meet my daughter for lunch and catch up with what she and my granddaughters have been doing for the last few weeks. Second, I am done with site preparation for the shed/coop!  I assembled 4' and 3' wide sections of hardware cloth (welded wire screen) to make a 10'x15' mat to keep rodents out from under the coop. If the shed does not finish moving this weekend, it is NOT because I did not get the site preparation done in time.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> Electricity went out at 7 pm, DH took me out for lunch and when we got back - my bump - electricity was back on.
> Found out it was more than our block, it was a huge area, but I got back on KB WOOO
> 
> Wonder if they send flat rate boxes of GS cookies to Mexico


  Luv Ya Dona!
My BUMP: I got to visit with old friends today, and to see some of my students from last school year! We had an awesome day just hanging out with friends.


----------



## Annalog

The chicken coop has landed! (No chickens but at least the shed is finally in the right place.)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

One of my good friends from middle school moved to Vegas. Got to hang out yesterday.  Was the first time we have gotten to see each other in 6 yrs. Today we more plans for the future


----------



## Annalog

Love all the recent bumps concerning time with friends and family!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Picked up my DD from her cousin's house. She spent the weekend there and I missed her noise in the house.


----------



## kevindorsey

Cat bit my ear and told me to wake up...I was running late


----------



## Tripp

I am taking drenee's advice and posting this here.  I posted yesterday in the good morning thread that my DS had seemingly damaged two tires on our car and there may have been a possibility of bent rims.  One tire was flat and we were afraid of a huge car bill.  My DH took the car in today and it was a silly little nail.  Less than $14.00 and the car is good to go.  It is a big bump for us.


----------



## Annalog

Tripp said:


> I am taking drenee's advice and posting this here. I posted yesterday in the good morning thread that my DS had seemingly damaged two tires on our car and there may have been a possibility of bent rims. One tire was flat and we were afraid of a huge car bill. My DH took the car in today and it was a silly little nail. Less than $14.00 and the car is good to go. It is a big bump for us.


Glad to hear it was just a nail. But how did it affect two tires?


----------



## Tripp

Annalog said:


> Glad to hear it was just a nail. But how did it affect two tires?


I suppose it seems kind of weird. The one tire was almost flat and the rims of both left tires were badly scuffed up. DH made an assumption DS hit a curb or some road trash that caused the seal to break on the one tire and affected the rims of both. As it turns out, DS did hit a really bad pothole, so we all assumed he caused significant damage. So, a nail is a pretty happy thing...
The funny thing is that I seem to attract nails and get flats like nobody's business. I drove that car for the first time in a while on Saturday for the Bellevue meet up. I was probably the one that picked up the nail.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

My DD sold 27 more boxes of cookies today!  She is sooo close to her goal. It looked like it was going to pour any minute while we were selling today.  But the clouds held and we hit all of the houses that we had not reached before.


----------



## Annalog

Meredith: Congratulations for DD. Glad the rain waited.

Tripp: Two separate events -- that makes sense.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> Meredith, congratulations for your DD. On Friday my neighbor girls, sisters, came for my order and their mother called yesterday to tell me I might be their future marketing tool. I was their first order and while another neighbor was placing her order she noticed I had ordered one more than she had so she upped her order to match mine.


LOL! A whole new way of "keeping up with the neighbors"... 

Meredith, how many are missing for the goal? Can we do a countdown?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> LOL! A whole new way of "keeping up with the neighbors"...
> Meredith, how many are missing for the goal? Can we do a countdown?


Well, she sold 37 more today... re-counted today and still needs to sell 67 more boxes, but she has until Monday. 
My Bump: Yea, you guessed it the 37 boxes!  Well, her bump is my bump!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

My bump came with the MA senate race results


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Cobbie said:


> Meredith and KindleKay, congratulations to you both. I have to agree with KindleKay about her bump.


aw, Cobbie! Now you know I didn't shut up about it!! 

(Sorry mods... Last time!)


----------



## vwkitten

My bump today was coming back onto the boards and having people remember me after two months of being so caught up in life that I forgot I had a computer....


----------



## telracs

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, she sold 37 more today... re-counted today and still needs to sell 67 more boxes, but she has until Monday.
> My Bump: Yea, you guessed it the 37 boxes!  Well, her bump is my bump!


Okay, so how many do I have to buy to get you to ship to me?


----------



## Susan in VA

I'm thinking that four would fit into a medium flat-rate box....


----------



## Susan in VA

*BABY ELLA IS HERE!! *


----------



## Annalog

Susan in VA said:


> *BABY ELLA IS HERE!! *


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> I'm thinking that four would fit into a medium flat-rate box....


I want more than 4.


----------



## Susan in VA

So place an order.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> So place an order.


Listen, curmudgeon, I'm waiting for the nice lady to tell me how many she'll ship me...


----------



## Susan in VA

That's _curmudgeonette_, if you please.

(And I checked at the post office. There are two kinds of medium flat-rate boxes, a flatter one and a higher one. The higher one should hold four boxes of GS cookies, and costs ten bucks and something to ship.)


----------



## Susan in VA

Hey, when did you get that extra star? Congratulations! Seems like it was just yesterday you were setting your sights on 500 and the picking-on-scarlet rights perks that came with it.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie hit 1000!  Girl Scout cookie time!


----------



## Susan in VA

As if you needed an excuse.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> As if you needed an excuse.


No, I just need the COOKIES!


----------



## Susan in VA

Susan in VA said:


> So place an order.


... but I repeat myself...


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> ... but I repeat myself...


i've notice you do that...


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> My bump is laughing at the two of you.


Ahem. Surely you meant to say "with".


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


> Listen, curmudgeon, I'm waiting for the nice lady to tell me how many she'll ship me...


How many do you want? I do not mind shipping at all. I am sorry Ms. Scarlet, we have been out selling.... and eating Snow Crab... and Softshell Crab... and Key Lime pie...   OK... we were celebrating! She sold 71 boxes in 2 hours and 20 minutes today... walking in the drizzling rain... door-to-door... she is a trooper! Now she upped her goal! She still has until Monday. PM me if ya really want some Ms. Scarlet. 

OH... my BUMP! 71 boxes!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> i've notice you do that...


No, I just roll my eyes at you repeatedly.


----------



## kevindorsey

PIstons victory!


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Ahem. Surely you meant to say "with".


Am I laughing?


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Am I laughing?


Can't tell through the green paint.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> Okay...with. Happy now?


Much better!


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Can't tell through the green paint.


Got to get rid of that avatar...


----------



## Susan in VA

NOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cobbie said:


> Meredith and KindleKay, congratulations to you both. I have to agree with KindleKay about her bump.


Thanks Cobbie.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

i made digital flashcards and put them on my iTouch


----------



## telracs

I uploaded my tortoise pictures to photobucket (and will post them in the photo thread here).

And I ordered Girl Scout cookies.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

scarlet said:


> And I ordered Girl Scout cookies.


WTF!!!! I wanna order some (as soon as I get my next check, had to buy additional books for class) Is it that time of year already?...Love them thin mints...So much for working at a health store


----------



## telracs

Nobody around here is selling, so I'm buying from Meredith Sinclair's daughter...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Usually girls sell them around the local grocery stores, but i don't frequent them during the day...I'm a midnight walmart shopper. lol. may have to take a look around when I do errands this week


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Got to get rid of that avatar...





Cobbie said:


> I _like_ your avatar.


I too like your new avatar, and you know it makes you irresistible to Kirk!


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Nobody around here is selling, so I'm buying from Meredith Sinclair's daughter...


I'm sure there are some selling around here (though they haven't set up the usual shopping center stakeouts yet), but I'd rather buy from someone I know.. well, _sort of_ know! Merry, if you're really willing to trek to the post office, I'll order some too. Gotta check around and see who wants what, and then I'll PM you.


----------



## Anju 

Well I'm awake for sure now!  DH just does not understand why I am sitting here crying while laughing  

Cobbie - Congrats!  I too remember your whining about under 500 posts    intinst better watch out!

Guess theses am my bump for a few days


----------



## drenee

Posts are so much easier to get now than they were way back when.  I creeped along forever before I hit 500.  
Congrats Cobbie.
deb


----------



## Elmore Hammes

My bump was my most recent novel getting featured on http://www.theindiespotlight.com/

My bump from the previous few days was recovering from a 4 day retreat we put on for our high school seniors over the MLK weekend. I'm still a few hours short on sleep but it was definitely worth it!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Cobbie said:


> Congratulations! It looks like a fun read. I just bought it and added it to my long-and-getting-longer TBR list.


Thank you - it was a lot of fun to write and I hope you enjoy reading it - now you have double-bumped my day!


----------



## cheerio

its not as freezing cold today


----------



## kevindorsey

Big work project is done, whew.


----------



## Dana

finally getting a newer computer to replace this one that's falling apart and a major PITA


----------



## JennaAnderson

My ten year old son has been moved up to the higher math group at school!

Learning Disability? What Learning Disability?!!


----------



## loca

Finally end of thursday.  I have a day off tomorrow and 3 day weekend, Yay!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> I'm sure there are some selling around here (though they haven't set up the usual shopping center stakeouts yet), but I'd rather buy from someone I know.. well, _sort of_ know! Merry, if you're really willing to trek to the post office, I'll order some too. Gotta check around and see who wants what, and then I'll PM you.


Thanks Ma'am. I will PM you with the types we are selling. She is so excited that Scarlet bought... she follows you two on here a lot, laughing at your bickering. 

OT: My KB friends supporting our Girl Scout Troop!


----------



## Susan in VA

Bickering??  You must have us confused with some kind of aliens.

(Oh wait, I guess we are...  one green and one resident.)  


Thanks for the cookie info, I'll PM back as soon as I have a final count (checking with parents too).


----------



## drenee

My bump for the day is I finally finished working on all of the transcripts for an abuse and neglect case.  I HATE these things.  My very last transcript before I start treatment.  Woo hoo.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

When does treatment start, Deb?  And did you ever find out exactly how long it will take?


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Bickering?? You must have us confused with some kind of aliens.
> 
> (Oh wait, I guess we are... one green and one resident.)
> 
> Thanks for the cookie info, I'll PM back as soon as I have a final count (checking with parents too).


I didn't know you were green Susan....


----------



## Susan in VA

After a certain age they call it patina.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> After a certain age they call it patina.


didn't know you were an antique.


----------



## geoffthomas

Now look......as much as I love a chick fight,

You are both dear to me.

So keep up the lovely friendly banter.

Just wanted to insert myself into the middle.


----------



## geoffthomas

vwkitten said:


> My bump today was coming back onto the boards and having people remember me after two months of being so caught up in life that I forgot I had a computer....


Glad to see you back.
Hope you can stay with us.


----------



## drenee

geoff in the middle of chick fight....not something I would have ever imagined.


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> Now look......as much as I love a chick fight,
> 
> You are both dear to me.
> 
> So keep up the lovely friendly banter.
> 
> Just wanted to insert myself into the middle.


Chick fight? Do I look like a small poultry to you? Chicks in Chainmail, The Chicks in the Mail, oh, what are the other Freisner titles?

Be careful geoffthomas, you know us chicks, we kick, we scratch, we bite, we pull hair....


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> didn't know you were an antique.


Pushing fifty....


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Pushing fifty....


so you're half an antique. and keep on pushin'


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> geoff in the middle of chick fight....not something I would have ever imagined.


LOL! And he _voluntarily_ stepped into the middle of it, too!

Maybe he's just hoping that one of us will share the Girl Scout cookies we're buying.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Chick fight? Do I look like a small poultry to you?


Hmmm.. didn't we conclude elsewhere that Peeps _do_ come in green?


----------



## telracs

Great, now we're back on the "scarlet is marshmallow" kick....  really do need to change that avatar....

and i'm not sharing my cookies with someone who calls me a chick.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> so you're half an antique. and keep on pushin'


Pushing? As in, pushing it away? 
Nahh. 
_"I will permit it to pass over me and through me.
And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.
Where the [fifty] has gone there will be nothing.
Only I will remain. "_
It's only a number.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I have enjoyed this topic and *do not* wish to be between two females and their cookies (of any type) while I am a pillager by birth I prefer to use stealth when takin cookies from females...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I read back a few and am totally confused, confustigated and confabrogasted.  By now everyone should know about my problem with numbers, but at my last estimate, Miss Meredith's DD has sold 2.2 million boxes of Caramel Delight GS cookies.  Which was my bump for the day, however, it also puts me in mind of that old movie, the remake of the Addams Family.  Tuesday's answer to the snobby Girl Scouts when she was asked if her lemonade was made with real lemons.  She said "Yes, are your cookies made with real girl scouts?"  This kind of thinking can lead to a multitude of related questions concerning such delicacies as 'Cowboy Stew', 'American Cheese', 'Swedish Meatballs', 'Mexican Casserole'.  The list is endless.


----------



## drenee

I have been craving Peppermint Patties.  Probably the influence of a commercial.
I went to the grocery store, walked down the candy aisle, and decided NOT to get a bag.  
I thought about getting one at the check-out, but I went through the speedy check-out and they didn't have any. 

Today was my planning session for my radiation treatments.  They gave me a goodie bag.  I could see there was
a pretty little pink umbrella and a pencil.  I just opened up the bag and at the bottom was 2 little Peppermint Patties.  
Yay.  

deb


----------



## crebel

My Grandson, Preston Lee, arrived safe and sound at 1:19; 8 lbs-8 oz, 21" long.  He is perfect.  I think he will be the source of many bumps to come.

Chris

PS - Deb, you were obviously MEANT to have Peppermint Patties today, enjoy!


----------



## Annalog

Deb - Knowledge that you can resist temptation followed by 2 Peppermint Patties - Just enough to satisfy a craving without the temptation of an open bag! 

Chris, congratulations on your grandson's arrival!


----------



## Jeff

crebel said:


> My Grandson, Preston Lee, arrived safe and sound at 1:19; 8 lbs-8 oz, 21" long.


Congratulations, Grandmother.


----------



## Dana

Congratulations Chris! 

I've had a couple of bumps... I got my info about my newly sponsored child from World Vision. This is the second child I'm sponsoring. The other is in Haiti. He and all the World Vision workers survived the earthquake! 

The second bump was reading the sample of The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs







by Olivia Darnell. This is a FUN fun read and I'm downloading the rest of the book as we speak.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> I have been craving Peppermint Patties. Probably the influence of a commercial.
> I went to the grocery store, walked down the candy aisle, and decided NOT to get a bag.
> I thought about getting one at the check-out, but I went through the speedy check-out and they didn't have any.
> 
> Today was my planning session for my radiation treatments. They gave me a goodie bag. I could see there was
> a pretty little pink umbrella and a pencil. I just opened up the bag and at the bottom was 2 little Peppermint Patties.
> Yay.
> deb


Gotta admit I "saw" ya snacking on them in Current Snackage and wondered at the beginning of the post how you were eating whatcha didn't buy... BUUUT... I see how now... your goodie bag! YAY DEB! 
My BUMP... I noticed that my Intellikey panel had a short in it before leaving work today and possibly saved our school! My boss was quite happy that I noticed it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

crebel said:


> My Grandson, Preston Lee, arrived safe and sound at 1:19; 8 lbs-8 oz, 21" long. He is perfect. I think he will be the source of many bumps to come.
> 
> Chris
> 
> PS - Deb, you were obviously MEANT to have Peppermint Patties today, enjoy!


Congratulations, Chris, hope you did not have to drive in crazy weather to get to the hospital. Sounds like a lovely baby and shares the same birth week as Baby Ella!


----------



## drenee

WELCOME TO THE WORLD BABY PRESTON!

CONGRATULATIONS TO MOM, DAD AND WONDERFUL GRANDPARENTS.

deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Dana said:


> The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Olivia Darnell. This is a FUN fun read and I'm downloading the rest of the book as we speak.


Dana, I am sure you will thoroughly enjoy it. I finished it one Saturday afternoon during the Christmas holiday. Left me wanting more though... you know how you don't want a good book to end? I did notice that she posted somewhere that she has a ghost story of some sort coming out soon... I am patiently waiting...  OK... maybe not so patiently.


----------



## Dana

The odd thing is...  on Amazon...  the book is listed separately as a Kindle book...  and then listed again as a DTB with a link to click if you want to see the book in Kindle format.  The DTB is $19.99 so the $2.99 for the Kindle version is a steal.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Dana said:


> The odd thing is... on Amazon... the book is listed separately as a Kindle book... and then listed again as a DTB with a link to click if you want to see the book in Kindle format. The DTB is $19.99 so the $2.99 for the Kindle version is a steal.


Yes, then it also says it is not available on DTB yet but when you click on the book it says you CAN get it for 19.99... think the price has a lot to do with the amount of pages in the book... not sure but somebody else may know for sure.


----------



## Dana

I wouldn't have noticed except I was talking to a non Kindle friend about how much I'm enjoying this book and I pulled up the DTB instead of the Kindle version for him....


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> I read back a few and am totally confused, confustigated and confabrogasted. By now everyone should know about my problem with numbers, but at my last estimate, Miss Meredith's DD has sold 2.2 million boxes of Caramel Delight GS cookies.


Now at 2,200,003. 

(And that's my bump..... having GS cookies to look forward to!)


----------



## Susan in VA

Woohoo, Grandma Chris!  Congratulations!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

GS came to my door yesterday. . . I bought 2 dozen.  Told her to send her friends; I'd buy from whomever asked, but she got the biggest order 'cause she got to me first.


----------



## Dana

I don't think they go door to door around here much anymore......  they just set up tables in front of WalMart.  I prefer the more personal touch myself.  

For today's bump...  I found my lost buyers loyalty card.  Was about to get a replacement and now I don't have to.......


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Dana said:


> I don't think they go door to door around here much anymore...... they just set up tables in front of WalMart. I prefer the more personal touch myself.
> 
> For today's bump... I found my lost buyers loyalty card. Was about to get a replacement and now I don't have to.......


Good for you Dana, then you would have had to wait for it to come in the mail too.

My BUMP... Susan increased her order of GS cookies! Now my DD has reached her goal and then some... she is shooting for the next prize now!


----------



## geoffthomas

My bump is we are finally going to see Avatar today - in 3D - woo hoo.


----------



## telracs

Wait, Susan is buying more cookies than I am?  Show-off!

My bump was while looking for clothes to wear to work today, I found my "I'd rather be Weevil Hunting with Ianto" t-shirt that a friend had given me for my birthday last year.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


> Wait, Susan is buying more cookies than I am? Show-off!
> 
> My bump was while looking for clothes to wear to work today, I found my "I'd rather be Weevil Hunting with Ianto" t-shirt that a friend had given me for my birthday last year.


Oh... no... not another "chick fight"!  She had actually gone back and forth on how many to order... so all is good... she wanted some that you liked too... but we don't sell them!


----------



## telracs

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Oh... no... not another "chick fight"!  She had actually gone back and forth on how many to order... so all is good... she wanted some that you liked too... but we don't sell them!


I am NOT a chick!


----------



## crebel

Off Topic:  Scarlet, you changed your avatar - I didn't recognize you LOL!  Is there another thread I haven't found yet that tells me why?

On Topic:  Reading to new grandson from kindle at the hospital this morning!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


> I am NOT a chick!


Sowwy... I was quoting the guys... 

OT: Girlie is at BFF's so we get to go to a movie.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Off Topic: Scarlet, you changed your avatar - I didn't recognize you LOL! Is there another thread I haven't found yet that tells me why?
> 
> On Topic: Reading to new grandson from kindle at the hospital this morning!


Yeah, check out the author support thread, the last couple of pages.

and when are we gonna see baby pictures? everyone KNOWS how much I love baby pictures....



Meredith Sinclair said:


> Sowwy... I was quoting the guys...
> 
> OT: Girlie is at BFF's so we get to go to a movie.


Yeah, yeah, I know... but I don't have feathers. Unless I change the avatar AGAIN...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

scarlet said:


> I am NOT a chick!


Neither am I! Harummph! But I love chicks... fried, baked, BBQ'd and fricaseed!  Today was a terrible day. I thought it would never end. My bump? Eating a dark chocolate Reese's cup in the car on the way home from work. I hope the day gets better.


----------



## telracs

Brendan Carroll said:


> Neither am I! Harummph! But I love chicks... fried, baked, BBQ'd and fricaseed!  Today was a terrible day. I thought it would never end. My bump? Eating a dark chocolate Reese's cup in the car on the way home from work. I hope the day gets better.


Um, Brendan? Who called you a chick?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

scarlet said:


> Um, Brendan? Who called you a chick?


Nobody, I just wanted to sound agreeable.


----------



## telracs

Brendan Carroll said:


> Nobody, I just wanted to sound agreeable.


Okay, that works for me!

Tuna sub for lunch!


----------



## OliviaD

Treating myself to a cheeseburger and a chocolate shake.  That will make me ill for two days, but worth every minute of it.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> DGD here today and we looked at Scarlet's Galapagos turtle pictures. She thought they and the iguana ones were great!


Glad she liked them!


----------



## Annalog

Got to talk to my sister in Montreal over Skype. Video calls are fun!


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Wait, Susan is buying more cookies than I am? Show-off!


Huh? She didn't say anything about _how many_, just that I had increased my order... that could have been from _one_ to _two_ boxes! 

edit: what is _this_ now, ONIONS??

Hmmm.... Scarlet from Orion.... shortened to Scallion??


----------



## ellesu

Finding an app that allowed me to transfer music from my iPod Nano to my computer and then to iTunes.  We had to have Windows reinstalled and I thought I'd lost everything, but it's all good now.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Huh? She didn't say anything about _how many_, just that I had increased my order... that could have been from _one_ to _two_ boxes!


I know there's no way you bought only 2 boxes!



Susan in VA said:


> edit: what is _this_ now, ONIONS??
> 
> Hmmm.... Scarlet from Orion.... shortened to Scallion??


Check out the author support thread. Orion got misread as onion and onion has become the new word for opinion.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> I know there's no way you bought only 2 boxes!


In this case, you are correct. In past years I have often bought just one or two... but then regretted not getting more!

(I bought 12, but five of them are for DD's dad and three of them are for my parents.)



scarlet said:


> Check out the author support thread. Orion got misread as onion and onion has become the new word for opinion.


Yep, I found it. I'll just keep thinking of the avatar as the Scarlet Scallion....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> In this case, you are correct. In past years I have often bought just one or two... but then regretted not getting more!
> (I bought 12, but five of them are for DD's dad and three of them are for my parents.)
> Yep, I found it. I'll just keep thinking of the avatar as the Scarlet Scallion....


You two crack me up! 


scarlet said:


> I know there's no way you bought only 2 boxes!


Totally crack me up! Have you two met in person?

Bump? You two ARE my bump! Plus my BFF is coming to see me today!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> You two crack me up! Totally crack me up! Have you two met in person?


No. But we're only four hours apart, so we should split the difference and meet for lunch sometime. The first Greater East Coast KB Meetup! Scarlet?


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> No. But we're only four hours apart, so we should split the difference and meet for lunch sometime. The first Greater East Coast KB Meetup! Scarlet?


Actually, I'm hoping to make it to the next DC meet-up...


----------



## loca

I had 10 hours of sleep today.  Very refreshed.


----------



## geoffthomas

scarlet said:


> Actually, I'm hoping to make it to the next DC meet-up...


Now that news is my bump for the day.
We will look forward to seeing you there.

Just sayin....


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> Now that news is my bump for the day.
> We will look forward to seeing you there.
> 
> Just sayin....


I can't make promises, but if I can make it, I'll happily be there. Of course, meeting at the train station would make my life easier.....


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> I can't make promises, but if I can make it, I'll happily be there. Of course, meeting at the train station would make my life easier.....


Woohoo! I'll happily go to Union Station again if that gets us Scarlet (and maybe others from up thataway)!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

My DD sold a total of 330 boxes of Girl Scout cookies, which was pretty good considering we really had only 4 clear days... I did actually allow her to sell one day when it rained but it was not cold so I let her "go for it". She was limited to just a few days and still made her goal, so she was happy! Actually she would not have made it if Susan & Scarlet had not stepped up and ordered a couple of dozen!  Thanks ladies... my DD is one "happy camper" tonight!

Modified to add... she ended up selling 333 total... Brendan added 3 more to his order.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

So, for weeks and weeks, I had no new reviews for my mystery, _Fatal Encryption_, which is okay. Life works out that way. And then this week, three great ones came in.  Two of them are on amazon.com.

Debra


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Saints are going to the SUPERBOWL!!!!!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I sure was hoping that the Vikings would have made the trip but I am happy for the Saints...go Saints!


----------



## Susan in VA

This weekend my mother cleaned out part of her attic.  She gave me a few of her things that she didn't really have a use for.  

Two are beautiful woolen cape-type things from South America that my dad had brought back for her when he travelled there for a conference decades ago, and she doesn't wear them anymore.  One's off-white and one's bright green.  There are no labels, so I'm not sure how to figure out what kind of wool it is  --  alpaca or something?  The weather right now is perfect for them, and I plan to wear them as soon as I figure out what they go with.  

The third is a large blanket, about queen-size, which was cross-stitched for my great-grandmother by her best friend.  I can't imagine cross-stitching something that size!  The really great thing is that it's in colors that go well in my bedroom, so after being stored in attics for a couple of generations it will now get used again.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My bump of the day is being the fathured author at http://www.freado.com

Ed Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas

Edward C. Patterson said:


> My bump of the day is being the fathured author at http://www.freado.com
> 
> Ed Patterson


Hmmm.
Not sure if you meant "fathered" (in which case what DID you do and when?).
Or maybe you meant "feathered" (Owls do have feathers)

Or most probably you meant featured?

Just having a little fun Ed - I have a problem that I type too fast and make a lot of mistakes. So I am often backspacing and re-typing. And I always keep spell check on.

Congratulations on being the featured author, by the way.


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> Hmmm.
> Not sure if you meant "fathered" (in which case what DID you do and when?).
> Or maybe you meant "feathered" (Owls do have feathers)
> 
> Or most probably you meant featured?
> 
> Just having a little fun Ed - I have a problem that I type too fast and make a lot of mistakes. So I am often backspacing and re-typing. And I always keep spell check on.
> 
> Congratulations on being the featured author, by the way.


Wow, if Ed's been feathered, has he joined the chicks?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

No, I meant that I was


Spoiler



farting


 at www.freado.com.  So the "bump" worked.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

My MIL just called to tell me she got the whole family Saints Championship shirts and just put them in the mail. However I told her she did not have to mail them because we will be going to N'Awlins to watch the game with them on their big tv!  She was totally excited about that.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cobbie said:


> You don't have to tell me how much fun you're going to have. If it's like visiting my relatives in BR it will be a blast.


Well, you could go back to the summertime threads and check out how much fun I had on a "regular" day there. My FIL likes to fix drinks for me! I was up until about 3 AM with Susan, Brendan, Kool, Intinst, SJC... and typing _REALLY _ weird stuff!  We will go to the parade on Saturday & then... who knows... my FIL is totally pumped about us coming in.


----------



## Susan in VA

By "really weird stuff" she means she was multiple sheets to the wind.  It was fun.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Cobbie said:


> <OT>Do you know how loooog the summer threads are around here. Reading some of your posts I had trouble figuring out which "regular" day you were talking about  but I think I finally found it...the phobia one? Too funny!
> 
> I learned some things, though - how to make a banner, Brendan is hysterical, I'm not the only one where the message box jumps and THE BRIDGE!!! You are not alone. It was fairly new when I first started going over it but it scared me then and it still does.
> 
> <BOT> My bump is that I have no deadlines today.


I came to say my bump today was getting off three hours early which gave me time to blog about Mark Twain... LOL. Hey, but I got another bump from reading the above from Cobbie. BTW, Miss Cobbie, where oh where did you get the name 'Cobbie'?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

FINALLY! Got my online math course to work. after over a week of trying it accepted the code. It wouldn't take at first, people were saying I may need a new code...I had spent 70 bucks on the first...after taking for a long time ITS WORKING!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cobbie said:


> <OT>Do you know how loooong the summer threads are around here. Reading some of your posts I had trouble figuring out which "regular" day you were talking about  but I think I finally found it...the phobia one? Too funny!
> I learned some things, though - how to make a banner, Brendan is hysterical, I'm not the only one where the message box jumps and THE BRIDGE!!! You are not alone. It was fairly new when I first started going over it but it scared me then and it still does.
> <BOT> My bump is that I have no deadlines today.


How... did ya do that, may I ask?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's a bump. Operation eBook Drop signed up the Aircraft carrier USS Bonhomme Richard today and its entire crew of a few thousand sailors. I'm numb. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cobbie said:


> I did as you suggested and went back to your posts from last summer...a looong list of posts...I was cross-eyed when I finished...and dizzy...had to take to my bed.
> 
> That's quite a bump! Congratulations!


You seriously went back to the summertime? Wow! We had some youngins following us around then... Sugar and Kool... I don't know what happened to them...  they were fun! Anybody know where they are?

Bump? Almost FRIDAY!


----------



## David Derrico

My day has gotten a "bump" every time I see that someone gave a new author a shot and bought one of my novels... I am truly thankful for each and every person who has tried them, and I hope you enjoy them. Today, specifically, I sold my 500th book this month -- a month ago, I would have told you that would never happen. So, I am thankful for this board, its great mods, and its readers, who restored my faith that readers DO still exist in this world. AND that people can post stuff on the Internet without becoming jerks. I guess you could say my day gets a bump whenever I visit Kindleboards.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

http://www.snotr.com/video/2630   

This did it! Thanks DEB!


----------



## telracs

AND REMEMBER: If you do settle in the South and bear children, don't 
think we will accept them as Southerners.. After all, if the cat had kittens in the oven, we ain't gonna call 'em biscuits.

Thanks Meredith Sinclair, you made my night!


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> http://www.snotr.com/video/2630
> 
> This did it! Thanks DEB!


I'd always thought so.


----------



## crebel

My bump today - I FINALLY figured out how to post a picture! Here is my new grandson - woo hoo, there's no stopping me now!

Chris


----------



## Jeff

crebel said:


> Here is my new grandson...


We all get a bump from that.


----------



## Anju 

Only had to wait 3 hours to spend 5 minutes with doctor but I expected it with no appointment.  With my kindle it was a piece of cake, and with folks to talk to it was not so bad.  Even gave a kindle demo to a friend of mine!  She was taken with the iPad.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

crebel said:


> My bump today - I FINALLY figured out how to post a picture! Here is my new grandson - woo hoo, there's no stopping me now!
> 
> Chris


And here I was thinking you were just a teeny-bopper! Congrats, Miss Crebel!


----------



## Dana

What a sweet baby!  

The pretty snow gave my day a bump....  (might not be so cute tomorrow, but for now..........)


----------



## drenee

Dona, what were you able to find out?
deb


----------



## Anju 

Having the MRI tomorrow, closed one ugh!, Monday is a holiday so will take the results to the doctor Tuesday am, get his read and then to the insurance agent who will turn it in Tuesday afternoon.  Regardless of what the insurance company says I WILL get this taken care of on the 13th.  Only a 3 hour wait, but with my kindle I'm happy.


----------



## crebel

Hang in there Dona.  I will send good thoughts your way for a quick resolution.  Thank goodness you have your kindle!


----------



## geoffthomas

Dona,
You know we keep you in our prayers.

Just sayin.....


----------



## telracs

the infinity thread.  i really need a laugh because I've spent most of the day being sick.


----------



## drenee

Oh Scarlet, I'm sorry you're not feeling well.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Get well quickly, Scarlet.


----------



## telracs

Thanks everybody.  I'm feeling a bit better, but still not 100%


----------



## Susan in VA

Sending you some virtual chicken soup, Scarlet.


----------



## intinst

Sorry you are not well, scarlet.


----------



## Anju 

Chicken soup is good scarlet - hope you are better today and it was just a quick inconvenience!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Get well, Miss Scarlet, failure is not an option. Coming home from work today I noticed that as I reached my little town which is quite a bit higher than the surrounding countryside, that 'hoar frost' had formed on everything and so the trees, cedars and grass were covered with a delicate layer of tiny crystals.  I actually got out and took pictures of it.  Beeyootiful.


----------



## Susan in VA

Gonna post any of them for us??


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Gertie's & Brendan's posts on the http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19239.0.html thread.  Thanks friends.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> Gonna post any of them for us??











You can't really tell much, but the frost is tiny crystals that form directly as ice from the air and they just kind of lay on the twigs and branches and if you touch the branch, they fall off.


----------



## Dana

I checked my email and won a copy of Adele Clagett's book, The Legend of the SeaHawk!    Yay!!!!

Thanks to Adele for posting a link to the contest on the Kindleboards!


----------



## Anju 

for yesterday - met with contractor, he is going to get a contract made for all of us to sign, and then we get going on the house!  Need to have the architect come by and finish plans, very very minor -  I am pumped!  Maybe we can get started before my surgery WOO WOO


----------



## Anju 

Guess for today, so far, it's RAINING!!!


----------



## Annalog

For today: Seeing 70 people had listed books read in the January 2010 Group Book Count thread. A record number!

For yesterday: Moving a compost pile into a temporary planter.

Dona, we love rain in the desert.  While it was sunny for me this weekend, it is supposed to rain here much of this week.  Hoping for a great start on the house before you breeze through your surgery and recovery.

Scarlet, hope you are now well.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Talking to my BFF after work... she was in an excellent mood, which brightened my day which was starting to


Spoiler



s*ck!


----------



## telracs

All the nice posts hoping I'm better.

And I am mostly better (at least my tummy is), but now I have no voice.  Which is always the source of amusement at work.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


> All the nice posts hoping I'm better.
> 
> And I am mostly better (at least my tummy is), but now I have no voice. Which is always the source of amusement at work.


They should not make fun of you at work! I have been a'wonderin' about you. Did the chicken & rice soup make you feel better?


----------



## telracs

Meredith Sinclair said:


> They should not make fun of you at work! I have been a'wonderin' about you. Did the chicken & rice soup make you feel better?


I sound like Mickey Mouse. It's okay to make fun. And actually, the not eating for 24 hours is what made me feel better, now that I'm eating (chicken noodle soup this time), my tummy is rumbly again.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

scarlet said:


> All the nice posts hoping I'm better.
> 
> And I am mostly better (at least my tummy is), but now I have no voice. Which is always the source of amusement at work.


Glad to hear that you are better, Miss Scarlet, but you haven't changed your avatar yet. Am I pushing? Well, OK, look I don't care much for onions and those are mighty big ones. My grandson is getting impatient and he's a pretty tough hombre. He voted for Mort. Just so you know.


----------



## telracs

Brendan Carroll said:


> Glad to hear that you are better, Miss Scarlet, but you haven't changed your avatar yet. Am I pushing? Well, OK, look I don't care much for onions and those are mighty big ones. My grandson is getting impatient and he's a pretty tough hombre. He voted for Mort. Just so you know.


Tell the adorable baby that I'm going to wait one more week to see is I get anymore votes!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Glad to hear that you are better, Miss Scarlet, but you haven't changed your avatar yet. Am I pushing? Well, OK, look I don't care much for onions and those are mighty big ones. My grandson is getting impatient and he's a pretty tough hombre. He voted for Mort. Just so you know.


Brendan... you said you work in law enforcement or something like that... is your grandson in prison stripes there? Seems like I even see a number on his chest!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

How very perceptive of you, Miss Meredith!  That's Alcatraz in the background and that's a prison striped shirt with a number, yep.  I said he was a 'bad hombre'!  I mean look at that expression!   I get a bump from looking at that picture of him.  He's a cutie.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Big bump: Finally finishing a writing project that took up all last month and kept me away from not only here, but everywhere else. Sheer relief.


----------



## OliviaD

Having time to read and post on the boards this morning.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Caught on two weeks worth of online math class assignments! Two scene completed. Three short stories read with notes written in the margins. Also started putting together idea list for the two story stories due at the end of the semester


----------



## Annalog

I ate inside a fast food restaurant instead of in my car today as my current audio book had just finished. A man at the next table asked if I was reading a Kindle. Result was an impromptu demo with lots of questions about Kindle, iPad, and Sony. He was considering buying a Sony e-reader for his wife but he might now get her a Kindle instead.


----------



## geoffthomas

that is a very good thing.

I believe that if you do not actually see a Kindle and talk to an owner, you would get very confused in the marketplace.
Most of the articles make it sound as if the Kindle is dead.
Or that things like the Nook or iPad have the latest and greatest technology that you cannot live without.
Not So.

Good work.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks! I believe I covered most of the important topics. He mentioned he was glad to find an owner and one that knew about the various choices. I had given specific details based on hands-on use of the Sony and the Nook and why I preferred the Kindle. I also mentioned what I knew of why others would prefer the Sony or the Nook. Of course I could not do that for the iPad but I did mention what I had read on the Web and the opinions that the backlighted screen on the iPad is much harder on the eyes. I also mentioned that I did not consider the iPad equivalent to an eBook but more like a large iTouch or like a netbook without storage, camera, etc.

Bump for last night - more than half way through updating tags on my books (500+) and verifying that the tags are consistent.


----------



## telracs

I took the first steps to applying for a supervisor's position.


----------



## Anju 

Kool scarlet!  Bet you would be a good one too.


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Scarlet.  Got my fingers crossed for you.
Keep us posted.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Scarlet, Contgratulations!


----------



## loonlover

Congratulations, Scarlet.  Hope you get the position.


----------



## telracs

Thanks for the support guys, but no congratulations yet, I still have to submit my resume (yuck, I haven't updated it in 10 years) and go through the internal interview process.


----------



## loonlover

It is still major that you have made the decision to apply.  Not everyone takes advantage of the opportunity.


----------



## cheerio

scarlet said:


> I took the first steps to applying for a supervisor's position.


keep us posted


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> I took the first steps to applying for a supervisor's position.


HEY! You should've applied for my supervisory position - I'd be happy to give it away, FREE! In fact, I've been trying, but haven't found anybody dumber than me who'll take the freakin' job... 

CONGRATS!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Seeing Ms. Miller out and about in NQK two days in a row! 
Good Luck Scarlet, I hadda go back and read the posts because I saw Susan's post. Fingers crossed for you Miss Scarlet.


----------



## Susan in VA

Go Scarlet!!


----------



## Anju 

another bump, no double bump, actually triple bump!

Bump 1. It has quit raining, we have gotten 6 inches since Sunday pm, and this is the dry season   but it portends a good rainy season
Bump 2. Architect delivered final plans for the house, less garden, but that's ok - now for the construction contract   and contractor wants to get started, he gets 50% at that time  
Bump 3.  Insurance agent got the final report on my MRI and is delivering to the company for approval of surgery  , so it looks like I won't have to pay and get reimbursed


----------



## drenee

Dona, those are all wonderful bumps.  
deb


----------



## crebel

Congrats Dona, especially bumps 2 and 3 - those are great!

Chris


----------



## telracs

I actually *applied* for the supervisor's position. But nothing can be done until Monday when the recruiter and my manager are both here...


----------



## drenee

Scarlet, awesome...Step two.
Good for you.
deb


----------



## Anju 

What deb said - awesome - I'm proud of you for applying!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> another bump, no double bump, actually triple bump!
> 
> Bump 1. It has quit raining, we have gotten 6 inches since Sunday pm, and this is the dry season  but it portends a good rainy season
> Bump 2. Architect delivered final plans for the house, less garden, but that's ok - now for the construction contract  and contractor wants to get started, he gets 50% at that time
> Bump 3. Insurance agent got the final report on my MRI and is delivering to the company for approval of surgery , so it looks like I won't have to pay and get reimbursed


YAY!


----------



## Annalog

Dona: triple bump day!


----------



## telracs

A discussion of plays on kindle over at the talkin broadway chat board.


----------



## Anju 

MIL put money in our checking account for my birthday - told DH it is all going for BOOKS!!!  Might even get a couple of expensive ones   (more than $5)


----------



## Anju 

drenee said:


> Dona, Happy Birthday.
> 
> My internet kept going on and off today and I didn't get to read as many threads as normal.
> Sorry I almost missed it.
> deb


Thanks deb, but it's today so you were the very firstest!


----------



## geoffthomas

I agree with Cobbie that I like Nog's post.

Dona's birthday is a nice bump.

And my neighbor coming last night with his snowblower and completing the clearing of our 2 foot deep driveway (and everyone else on the cul-de-sac) was a nice bump.

Just sayin......


----------



## Annalog

Happy Birthday Dona!

DH and I both agree with Cobbie and GeoffThomas about Nog's post.

Rain again today! Yeah!


----------



## cheerio

Colts win will give me a bump today


----------



## Anju 

Well we all know NogDog is priceless


----------



## Anju 

my BIG bump is all the Birthday wishes today, all over the boards, going to have to look around to find them all    Thank you everyone you are all very special to me


----------



## luvmy4brats

A couple of my BRATs took our shovels and decided to go help the neighbors clear their driveways. One neighbor tried to pay and my kids said "No thank you. We're doing it for fun". 

Happy Birthday, Dona!


----------



## geoffthomas

luvmy4brats said:


> A couple of my BRATs took our shovels and decided to go help the neighbors clear their driveways. One neighbor tried to pay and my kids said "No thank you. We're doing it for fun".
> 
> Happy Birthday, Dona!


Having met your BRATs, I am not surprised.
They are the cutest, most polite and thoughtful young people I have met in a long time.
And they DO get it from their mother.

Just sayin......


----------



## luvmy4brats

geoffthomas said:


> Having met your BRATs, I am not surprised.
> They are the cutest, most polite and thoughtful young people I have met in a long time.
> And they DO get it from their mother.
> 
> Just sayin......


<blush> thank you!!!


----------



## meglet

Today's bump takes a little background: I've been in the same house for over 11 years, and was planning to move to an apartment closer to work (and fun) "this spring" thinking sometime in April or May, maybe even June. Last Monday (6 days ago) I happened to find out that an apartment I liked was available NOW. Meaning my moving date is now February 20 to get in, Feb 27 for movers.

So today's bump (and yesterday's cause it took me two days) is that I got the scary, horrid, packed to the ceiling storage closet emptied, sorted, consolidated, and packed down to 3 bins. 

After that, the rest of the packing is easy, it's just clothes and kitchen stuff and a few fragile things and about 1000 books. Which ARE going with me cause a lot of them aren't in Kindle format. Or are worth taking but not worth re-buying in Kindle format. Gives me an excuse to get a 2-bedroom apartment, though. Cause the bookshelves won't fit in the living room.


----------



## loca

Bump to a full and productive day today!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

A BIG Saints Superbowl Win!!!


----------



## telracs

It looks like I won 200 dollars in our football pool.


----------



## Anju 

scarlet said:


> It looks like I won 200 dollars in our football pool.


Now that's what I would call a BIG bump!!!!! Lotsa books maybe?


----------



## telracs

Anju No. 469 said:


> Now that's what I would call a BIG bump!!!!! Lotsa books maybe?


Part of it goes to charity (that's the scarlet rule, if you get money for nothing or win it, a portion has to go to charity), and the rest is going for dinner out with a friend and then theater tickets.


----------



## cheerio

6 inches of snow


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Bump up: work was canceled!

Bump down: it was canceled because we're supposed to get another 10-20" of snow...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

kreelanwarrior said:


> Bump up: work was canceled!
> 
> Bump down: it was canceled because we're supposed to get another 10-20" of snow...


Hey! Me too!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Its supposed to rain here....am I going to get stuck in town as my area's intersections get flooded...again? I should have bought an umbrella...don't think i own one anymore?

Bump: fixed my favorite pocket notebook. as duct tape comes in many colors, one can get creative with fixes. you wouldn't know I covered my notebook with duct tape unless you actually held it in your hand.


----------



## Annalog

Duct tape saves the day! I suppose you could make an umbrella from duct tape but that would take a lot of tape and work. 

Hope you don't get stuck in a flooded intersection. That is not fun.


----------



## Anju 

Finally finally got our post office box in our new town!  Not that we get much mail, it's nice to have


----------



## telracs

Million Dollar Quartet April 4th
TSO April 8th
Addams Family July 25th.


----------



## meglet

Signed my lease, got the keys to my apartment, and booked movers for the day I wanted! 

Extra bump: sitting here listening to the neighbor's obnoxious, psychotic German Shepard bark his head off, and knowing that in 2 weeks I won't have to listen to him ANY MORE!!!

Disclaimer: I like dogs. I don't own any, but I like them. This dog is a GREAT example of a bad dog owner. Barks at everything, chases other dogs, and isn't safe around friends, strangers, or kids.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Annalog said:


> Duct tape saves the day! I suppose you could make an umbrella from duct tape but that would take a lot of tape and work.
> 
> Hope you don't get stuck in a flooded intersection. That is not fun.


and my parents don't know why I bother with storing various colors of duct tape. lol. collection consist of dark green, neon green, red, hot pink, black, clear, and the usual silver
working on expanding collection to include all available colors: (I'm loving the sky blue)








WTF! Just found cool deal on amazon! 36 rolls for 39.99....must text friends


----------



## Susan in VA

My bump is finding where-are-you messages from KB this morning after being offline for a couple of days.  It's heart-warming to know that people in the KB community care, and that we're in touch enough to notice when someone goes missing.  Thanks, friends.  And virtual hugs back.


----------



## geoffthomas

My bump is that Susan is back and all is ok.


----------



## Trilby

That my CT scan came back showing the cancer is gone and I don't need more treatments!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Trilby, what wonderful news!!


----------



## crebel

Trilby said:


> That my CT scan came back showing the cancer is gone and I don't need more treatments!! YAY!!!!!


Huge bump and great news!



Susan in VA said:


> My bump is finding where-are-you messages from KB this morning after being offline for a couple of days. It's heart-warming to know that people in the KB community care, and that we're in touch enough to notice when someone goes missing. Thanks, friends. And virtual hugs back.


We really have missed you! It was good to hear you are safe and sound.

Chris


----------



## Anju 

Terrific bump Trilby - CONGRATS!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Annalog said:


> Duct tape saves the day! I suppose you could make an umbrella from duct tape but that would take a lot of tape and work.


An umbrella? Bah! Take a look at *this* duct tape project! Saw this when we were on Oahu back in '01...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Trilby said:


> That my CT scan came back showing the cancer is gone and I don't need more treatments!! YAY!!!!!


Major YAY!! on that!!


----------



## Sandpiper

Earthquake !


----------



## Trilby

Thanks everyone


----------



## telracs

Trilby said:


> That my CT scan came back showing the cancer is gone and I don't need more treatments!! YAY!!!!!


confetti!

And susan, I've missed you!

Oh, and this seems to be my week to make money, I just found out I got a 150 dollar award from work.


----------



## drenee

Trilby said:


> That my CT scan came back showing the cancer is gone and I don't need more treatments!! YAY!!!!!


Wonderful news!!! 
deb


----------



## Annalog

Wonderful news Trilby!


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> Duct tape saves the day! I suppose you could make an umbrella from duct tape but that would take a lot of tape and work.





kreelanwarrior said:


> An umbrella? Bah! Take a look at *this* duct tape project! Saw this when we were on Oahu back in '01...


That car did take a lot of tape! However the work I was thinking of was making the umbrella frame, especially one that would collapse, from scratch. I think it would be fairly easy to repair an existing umbrella but VA said she did not have any umbrella at all. 

I don't remember if I saw it on a thread on KB or elsewhere, but the airplane repair was interesting.  http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10434561-1.html


----------



## Geoffrey

OMG!!!!! A friend facebooked some pictures of me from 1982 .... Montpelier, France, when I was 16 and a week before I spiked my hair the first time and did the whole New Waver thing ....

I'm just elated as I don't have any photos from this trip and haven't had any for about 15 years when the photo album got lost in a move










What a dork


----------



## drenee

I think you look pretty normal for 1982.  
Glad some pics were found.
deb


----------



## Anju 

hmmmm what's that you are drinking?  16years old?  hmmmm


----------



## Dana

Geoffrey, that's cool that the pics resurfaced and an added bonus that they aren't embarrassing! LOL

I just got my bump...  my Wild Rose Oberon K2 cover with corners shipped....  I took the cheapie $5 priority mail option, but hopefully it will be here soon.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Getting off early and having more time to work on my next book... sigh.


----------



## Anju 

Bump down - surgery postponed for another week


----------



## loonlover

Anju No. 469 said:


> Bump down - surgery postponed for another week


Really sorry to hear that. It is always more pleasant to have it done when you are psyched up and ready to go the first time.


----------



## NogDog

As of this post, I will be 9 away from my 2000th here.

Harvey, do you want my address so you can send me my free KindleBoards T-shirt.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> Oh, and this seems to be my week to make money, I just found out I got a 150 dollar award from work.


w00t!!


----------



## arshield

My blog is getting read.  Over the last three months the daily average page views has gone up 10x.  

I started posting regularly and people actually are reading.  Kinda gratifying.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

NogDog said:


> As of this post, I will be 9 away from my 2000th here.
> 
> Harvey, do you want my address so you can send me my free KindleBoards T-shirt.


Congrats NogDog! We love you... keep posting


----------



## crebel

Anju No. 469 said:


> Bump down - surgery postponed for another week


Hang in there Dona! What is your date now?



NogDog said:


> As of this post, I will be 9 away from my 2000th here.


Congrats on the new milestone - keep up the good work!


----------



## Dana

This is easy today.... My Wild Rose Oberon cover arrived!!!! 

And.......... they sent as a surprise the charm I would have chosen if I had the chance............


----------



## Anju 

surgery is the 20th, 2 days and 2 nites incarcerated!

Congrats NogDog on over 2,000 posts!


----------



## drenee

Oh wow, two days.  Those will be hard for us not knowing how you're doing.  
You'll be in our thoughts.
deb


----------



## Anju 

I'll have my kindle and the charge cord, but no kindleboards, I will be climbing the walls    DH has no clue about the computer, so no help there


----------



## Dana

Anju No. 469 said:


> surgery is the 20th, 2 days and 2 nites incarcerated!


I hope Kindle serves you well while you're hostage at the hospital..........

Hmm... I wonder how many prisoners have Kindles.... Doing time with a Kindle might not be THAT bad.............


----------



## drenee

I'm not sure a Kindle is a device they would be allowed.  
Maybe in minimum security.  Not sure.  
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Got an email from high school crush!! gosh...feel like such a dork that I get excited over this...still


----------



## Susan in VA

C'mon VA, it's been what, three years maybe? "Still"?  My high school days are several decades ago, and I still blush when I get an email from my high school crush (who is now happily married... and once confessed _in his wife's presence_ that he used to have a crush on _me_, and never dared say anything at the time... and of course I never did either.... the three of us got a good laugh out of it.)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I don't feel so bad anymore. Lol. The drama of high school


----------



## mlewis78

Heard *Adam Lambert* live in concert Friday night. *Kris Allen* and *Allison Iraheta* also performed. A friend who is a fan of Adam's won two tickets and invited me.

Doors were supposed to open at 7pm (no time was given for concert start). We got in line at 6 and doors opened at 7:50. It was at the Highline Ballroom, where all the audience STANDS. It was nice though in that it was a small venue, so even standing near the back we could see very, very well. Allison performed first and not for too long, then after a break Adam played for an hour and Kris performed last. Since we had been standing for 5 hours straight (and the first two hours outside in the cold), we decided to leave in the middle of Kris's performance, at 11pm.

Oh, and did I mention that Adam Lambert's performance was outstanding?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I got a great deal @ Amazon... 3-for-4 books and FREE shipping. I picked up "Night Camp" for DD and three other hardback books for her as well for a mere $22.98!


----------



## Anju 

Finalized construction contract today, will sign tomorrow!  So half a bump today and half for tomorrow


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> Finalized construction contract today, will sign tomorrow! So half a bump today and half for tomorrow


Oh, go ahead Ms. Dona, let it be a full Bump today... and the contract signing can be a HUGE Bump tomorrow!


----------



## Annalog

Dona, I agree. Full bumps for each day!

My bump for today is that DH and I met our daughter and two granddaughters for lunch today. (DD and DGDs (? ) live about 3 hours away from where we live and 2 hours away from where I work. While I had to work today all the others had the day off. )


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I got a taste of what it feels like to have a social life again...in other words I got to see friends two days in a row. go me!


----------



## Anju 

HUGENORMOUS bump!  Contractor is picking us up this afternoon to go to Guadalajara to sign the contract, BUT he said they have started laying out the lines for the foundation AND he is taking pictures for us.  We had not even had the money wired since everything was closed yesterday. WOO WOO WOO  So when I get the pictures I'll post them on my "house" thread.


----------



## Annalog

Anju No. 469 said:


> HUGENORMOUS bump! Contractor is picking us up this afternoon to go to Guadalajara to sign the contract, BUT he said they have started laying out the lines for the foundation AND he is taking pictures for us. We had not even had the money wired since everything was closed yesterday. WOO WOO WOO So when I get the pictures I'll post them on my "house" thread.


Hooray!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

That's terrific news, Dona.
We are all so happy for you.
Will look forward to the pics.


----------



## Dana

I finally finished reading all 79 pages of the Tea Thread...........  had a TON of fun, but it seriously cut into my February book count.................  Poor Anna Karenina was neglected.


----------



## telracs

Okay, so I should have interviews for the supervisory positions later this week....


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> Okay, so I should have interviews for the supervisory positions later this week....


You'll be great.


----------



## Anju 

I am excited enough for you scarlet, just calm down and be your usual wonderful competent self - I'll be the nervous nelly!


----------



## Susan in VA

Dana said:


> I finally finished reading all 79 pages of the Tea Thread














Spoiler



Now you can get started on the Infinity Thread.


----------



## mlewis78

scarlet said:


> Okay, so I should have interviews for the supervisory positions later this week....


Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## telracs

supervisor interview 9 am tomorrow morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good luck!


----------



## Annalog

Scarlet, all the best!


----------



## Anju 

Good luck Joe Paul Jr.  

Scarlet, best to you -


----------



## Annalog

I started reading _In Her Name: Legend Of The Sword_ by Michael R. Hicks on my Kindle today!

Dona, if you haven't left home yet, you can get it before leaving.


----------



## Susan in VA

Getting a large box of Girl Scout cookies in the mail!  Thanks, M&M!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Getting a large box of Girl Scout cookies in the mail! Thanks, M&M!


I just posted that question on the GS cookie thread! Did you try them? Did A. like the little surprises? 

My bump? Being half-way done delivering DD's Girl Scout Cookies! Phew! A lot of phone calls involved!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I just posted that question on the GS cookie thread! Did you try them? Did A. like the little surprises?


I just sent you a PM. 

And yes, she loved the extra goodies! Thank you both! (She hasn't actually tried any of the _cookies_ yet....)


----------



## telracs

Big Bump- Girl Scout cookies in the mail today.

Smaller Bump- 2/3 of my job interview went well, 1/3 went not very well.


----------



## Dana

Today's been a little rough, but last night I had a wonderful time.  I took a class just for fun and REALLY liked the teacher and I think he liked me.  He made the class fun for everyone and had a way of explaining things so that everyone understood.  

I guess I did have one bump today....  had several important things to do and I got them done.... EARLY.    That rarely happens since I'm quite the procrastinator.......


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Big Bump- Girl Scout cookies in the mail today.
> 
> Smaller Bump- 2/3 of my job interview went well, 1/3 went not very well.


Have a Girl Scout cookie to dull the pain of the bad third. Then have two more to celebrate the two good thirds.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Have a Girl Scout cookie to dull the pain of the bad third. Then have two more to celebrate the two good thirds.


Saving the cookies for next week when we go live with our new computer system.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> Big Bump- Girl Scout cookies in the mail today.
> 
> Smaller Bump- 2/3 of my job interview went well, 1/3 went not very well.


Well, as the saying goes, "two outta three ain't bad..." 

My bump today is the first review - ***** - on Amazon. Thanks, Kristen!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Bump for the day?  Sunshine!! Beautiful sunshine and the fact that I am off today and able to enjoy looking out the window and seeing it (not that I would go out into or anything, uh, uh).


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Long story... BIG BUMP! 
Finding out today while delivering Girl Scout cookies that a sweet little dog (matted hair, looked blind and seemed deaf) that I used to see around our neighborhood when we first built here, and often fed, was adopted three years ago by a family only six houses down! The poor little girl was so proud, she always walked down the middle of the sidewalk and completely ignored me, walked around me like she was on a mission... I put a box with blankets in it out during that first winter and remember seeing her through spring. More and more houses were being built and I did not see her after a while and then I almost forgot about her... until today.

We delivered cookies to the family we knew only through our neighborhood block parties and crime watch meetings (they have boys... we do not) and this beautiful Lhasa Apso came out to greet me! She licked my hands and wagged her tail running in little circles. Her "mother" said she surely seemed happy to meet me. Then we started talking and she said that this little dog wandered into her garage the week they moved in and adopted them as her family she took her to the vet and the vet said she looked to be abandoned for about six months (the family moved in in June... we moved in Dec. 31) and said he did not know how she had survived for so long... her little boy shouted from behind her... "it's 'cause YOU fed her" and I almost cried! The groomer took six hours to "sheer" all of the mats out of her hair... The little dog knew I was helping her all along, but she would never come to me... she was looking for her _own_ family... we already had a dog... she saw that... now she has her own family to love... and I feel so much better knowing she is happy and healthy!


----------



## Susan in VA

What a great bump, Meredith!!  A heart-warming story.


----------



## Jeff

^^ What Susan said.


----------



## telracs

Aw, puppy love!

My bump was a yummy brunch with friends of a friend, an off-broadway show (Ave Q) and now being at work with very few people around.


----------



## Annalog

My bump was walking with my sister and my mom (77) in a 3K run/walk. Mom was first in her category (women 75+). This time there were three others in her category.  She finished 10 minutes after my sister while I was way behind.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Very nice story, Meredith.

My bump was a new 5-star review on Amazon for The Cloud - the review was pretty short ("Nuclear bombs can't stop the cloud but an alien child cloud clone can! all to save earth."), but it's from a verified purchase, and it certainly made my day brighter!
Elmore


----------



## drenee

My bump is that I spent the weekend at DF's.  I will be going home in a little bit.  He will drop me off on his way to work.  It was great to get out of the house and actually see people.  
Only 3 more weeks of treatments.  
deb


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

A nice big bump: being interviewed on Spad's Literary Potpourri today and getting to answer lots of questions about the writing life and _The Ryel Saga_. Check it out at http://spad1.wordpress.com/featured-authors/new-carolyn-kephart/.

Bouncily,

CK


----------



## Anju 

I'm HOME!


----------



## Annalog

Anju No. 469 said:


> I'm HOME!


Wonderful!


----------



## telracs

Anju No. 469 said:


> I'm HOME!


Yippee!


----------



## Jeff

This gave me a bump today.



Anju No. 469 said:


> I'm HOME!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> I'm HOME!


Oh, WE LOVE you MS. ANJU! WE are SOOOO glad you are back!!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good to hear you're back safe and sound, Anju!


Kindleboards merges with Real Life:  I was talking to a friend this morning and caught myself a split-second before saying "guess what, I have a couple of really fun bumps to tell you about!"


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Kindleboards merges with Real Life: I was talking to a friend this morning and caught myself a split-second before saying "guess what, I have a couple of really fun bumps to tell you about!"


Umm - I think it was you who coined that term here.


----------



## Susan in VA

Well, yes, but FOR here.  It's not a term I ever used previously (or since) in real life.


----------



## Jeff

This isn't real? Oh no.


----------



## Susan in VA

Well, I know that Betsy and Ann and Geoff and Heather and half a dozen other local KB'ers are real.  And Leslie.  And Meredith, 'cause she sent me cookies.  And you must be too.    But maybe everyone else is just Harvey in 9985 different personalities.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Well, I know that Betsy and Ann and Geoff and Heather and half a dozen other local KB'ers are real. And Leslie. And Meredith, 'cause she sent me cookies. And you must be too.  But maybe everyone else is just Harvey in 9985 different personalities.


Ahem..... And what am I, some figment of The Hooded Claw's demented imagination? Or is he a figment of mine.....


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> Ahem..... And what am I, some figment of The Hooded Claw's demented imagination? Or is he a figment of mine.....


I know - I know. You're a figment of Mike Hicks's imagination.


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> I know - I know. You're a figment of Mike Hicks's imagination.


thanks Jeff, I needed a laugh!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Well, I know that Betsy and Ann and Geoff and Heather and half a dozen other local KB'ers are real. And Leslie. And Meredith, 'cause she sent me cookies. And you must be too.  But maybe everyone else is just Harvey in 9985 different personalities.


Olivia Darnell is real... I have talked to her on the phone before... oh and Maureen is real... she autographed my books!  Susan, I think your story was cute! Now, how many cookies has DD eaten?


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> I know - I know. You're a figment of Mike Hicks's imagination.


That must be it, Scarlet. I know _he_ exists, after all.

Besides, surely you don't expect me to believe that some green-skinned onion-adorned alien is _real_?!?


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> That must be it, Scarlet. I know _he_ exists, after all.
> 
> Besides, surely you don't expect me to believe that some green-skinned onion-adorned alien is _real_?!?


Wait! I can prove I'm real. Meredith Sinclair sent me cookies. So if you admit she's real, than I must be also!

And Mike's version is not green skinned. She's pink! But she likes to dress in black.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


> Wait! I can prove I'm real. Meredith Sinclair sent me cookies. So if you admit she's real, than I must be also!
> 
> And Mike's version is not green skinned. She's pink! But she likes to dress in black.


SHE *is* real! I _did_ send her cookies!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Now, how many cookies has DD eaten?


None yet, believe it or not.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> And Mike's version is not green skinned. She's pink! But she likes to dress in black.


Pink, not blue??


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> None yet, believe it or not.


Amazing... Madison has eaten a roll of Thin Mints, a pack of Daisy Go-Rounds, and half a pack of Lemonades... but she has had a over a week and she gets them in her lunch... she NEEDS the calories though! 
My BUMP? I lost 9 lbs since last Monday... 18 more to go!


----------



## Annalog

Susan in VA said:


> ... But maybe everyone else is just Harvey in 9985 different personalities.


Does that mean that those of us who posted our photos on the What do we look like, anyway? thread are actually Harvey in disguise?


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Amazing... Madison has eaten a roll of Thin Mints, a pack of Daisy Go-Rounds, and half a pack of Lemonades... but she has had a over a week and she gets them in her lunch... she NEEDS the calories though!
> My BUMP? I lost 9 lbs since last Monday... 18 more to go!


Unfortunately I have to limit DD to ONE Oreo with her lunch, else she'd eat half the package. She's not overweight, but would be if I didn't keep an eye on the sweet stuff.

How on earth did you manage 9 lbs without some kind of crazy starvation diet?? I've lost 3 since last Monday. Plenty more to go.


----------



## Susan in VA

Annalog said:


> Does that mean that those of us who posted our photos on the What do we look like, anyway? thread are actually Harvey in disguise?


Ha! Well, we do know that Harvey likes unusual headgear, so that purple whatever-it-is might be just his style!


----------



## Annalog

Susan in VA said:


> Ha! Well, we do know that Harvey likes unusual headgear, so that purple whatever-it-is might be just his style!


It is a paper Jester's Hat. Unfortunately it does NOT have a built-in camera.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My BUMP? I lost 9 lbs since last Monday... 18 more to go!


Do we have a diet thread around here somewhere? I wanna know how Meredith lost 9 pounds so fast!


----------



## Annalog

Bump for yesterday - Happy I could use the My Clippings.txt file to recover data lost due to yesterday's "thump".


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> Wait! I can prove I'm real. Meredith Sinclair sent me cookies. So if you admit she's real, than I must be also!


I don't think that logically follows. You only exist if you can prove you *ate* the cookies! 

Of course, I know you exist, because you edit my stories. On the other hand, that may not qualify as physical proof, since all the exchanges are digital. So, back to the cookie proof!



> And Mike's version is not green skinned. She's pink! But she likes to dress in black.


I get the dressing in black part, but where did the pink come from??


----------



## telracs

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I get the dressing in black part, but where did the pink come from??


Well, I'm going to have to look closer at your description of "me" I assumed I was Caucasian, so kind of a peachy pink....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Do we have a diet thread around here somewhere? I wanna know how Meredith lost 9 pounds so fast!


Not really a diet Ms. Carol, I just am not eating any processed foods for Lent. I am mainly eating fish, shrimp (grilled) and lean meat, salads with lemon juice and Mrs. Dash, fruits and vegetables... that's it. No bread, no starches so to speak and I am drinking milk and 100% orange juice. Lots of baby carrots and popcorn popped the old fashion way... on top of the stove! 
My Bump today... I got pictures of the snow from my BFF while I was at work watching it RAIN! It is supposed to freeze tonight and possibly snow but with all of the rain I know we will have one serious frozen mess tomorrow!

Edited because some of my sweet KB friends were concerned for my health with me eating "lean mean"    Thanks, friend!


----------



## Dana

Taxes almost done and I will receive a refund for the first time in about 10 years or so...............

Major congrats to Meredith!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Dana said:


> Taxes almost done and I will receive a refund for the first time in about 10 years or so...............
> 
> Major congrats to Meredith!


Thanks Dana!


----------



## Dana

Had a luxuriously long reading session in the tub today..............  thank goodness for ziploc baggies........


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Not really a diet Ms. Carol, I just am not eating any processed foods for Lent. I am mainly eating fish, shrimp (grilled) and lean meat, salads with lemon juice and Mrs. Dash, fruits and vegetables... that's it. No bread, no starches so to speak and I am drinking milk and 100% orange juice. Lots of baby carrots and popcorn popped the old fashion way... on top of the stove!
> My Bump today... I got pictures of the snow from my BFF while I was at work watching it RAIN! It is supposed to freeze tonight and possibly snow but with all of the rain I know we will have one serious frozen mess tomorrow!
> 
> Edited because some of my sweet KB friends were concerned for my health with me eating "lean mean"    Thanks, friend!


we had this conversation before..._on top of the stove *in* a pot right_...


----------



## Susan in VA

vikingwarrior22 said:


> we had this conversation before..._on top of the stove *in* a pot right_...


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

My horsie is feeling much better today.  I let her romp in the arena this morning.  She was bright eyed and happy!


----------



## drenee

Carol, that's very good news.
deb


----------



## telracs

I have my interview for the other supervisor position on Monday.

And I'm getting props for being the calm one when everyone around me is losing their head.


----------



## Neo

My bump today? Saw this cute guy I really like on my way to work and he said hello and kissed me (on the cheek, European style). I felt like I was 15 again  !

Unfortunately, as I'm really not 15 anymore, I realized about 30 seconds later that that was just NOT enough


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> I have my interview for the other supervisor position on Monday.


"other"?? Unrelated to the first one?


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> "other"?? Unrelated to the first one?


'

Yes, I applied for 2 supervisor positions. One in the new department that I've been transitioned into and one in our receiving department.


----------



## Susan in VA

If they offer you both, pick the one that allows you KB access during working hours.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

My best friend called me up and gave me unsolicited (and very nice) feedback on one of my books that has been sitting on his "to be read" pile. That took the sting off a form letter rejection I got earlier in the day for a short story I submitted to a magazine. (I'll be sending it off to another magazine shortly).


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> If they offer you both, pick the one that allows you KB access during working hours.


neither one will....


----------



## telracs

Cobbie's back!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

scarlet said:


> Cobbie's back!


Yay! Where's she been?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Lost power and phone...rediscovered life BKB (Before Kindle Boards)...got lots done...inquiring PM by Susan...PMed more to the point by Scarlet - "Where have you been?" - visualized caps...lol...so I'm back! Thanks for asking, Carol.
> 
> My bump - almost got T-boned in an intersection today, yuppie part of town...stopped at red light, left lane going straight...light turned green...started into the intersection when my peripheral vision caught sight of a speeding car on my left running his red light...braked in time. I drive a 17-yr. old sports coupe, my baby, and would not have been happy to have had any damage to either it or me.


Trust me dear, if I had wanted to yell, I would have put it in CAPS myself, no need for you to visualize them. I was worried about you and was not going to holler on you!

Glad you saved yourself and the car from damage.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my bump for the day is actually being able to have a date w/ DH since the Boss was @ my parents house.  I'm sure anyone who has/had a baby could verify how rare a date is w/ your spouse sometimes.  We ate chinese and I didn't have to feed anyone first (or clean up afterward)


----------



## telracs

I actually going to sleep in my own bed tonight after a week at the Holiday Inn.


----------



## meglet

Major bump for the day: I am finally, totally moved. Not only do I have all of my furniture and stuff at the new apartment, I had totally awesome movers who did such a great job that it feels like everything was just magically transported from the old place to the new place.

(not thinking about unpacking. Not not not not.)


----------



## Casse

scarlet said:


> I actually going to sleep in my own bed tonight after a week at the Holiday Inn.


Spent 2 wks traveling out of the country for work.... Sleeping in your own bed on CLEAN sheets = priceless


----------



## mlewis78

scarlet said:


> I actually going to sleep in my own bed tonight after a week at the Holiday Inn.


Holiday Inn West 57th St.? It's almost behind me. A few doors from me is the back of the Holiday Inn. I'm closer to 10th Ave.


----------



## Sandpiper

meglet said:


> Major bump for the day: I am finally, totally moved. Not only do I have all of my furniture and stuff at the new apartment, I had totally awesome movers who did such a great job that it feels like everything was just magically transported from the old place to the new place.
> 
> (not thinking about unpacking. Not not not not.)


I've been in my condo for almost 25 years. No plans to move. Could not imagine it.  Couple of years ago I had my kitchen remodeled. Had to totally empty that out. Bad enough. I want to get all carpet pulled up and put wood (-like) flooring down. Ugh.

I even hate packing for travel.

Unpacking / moving (back) in -- that's fun.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Today went with my BFF to her dr. appt.  (She had breast cancer 6 yrs ago)  He said her tests all look perfect and she can finally stop taking tamoxifen!  We celebrated her good news with lunch on the Huntington Beach pier!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

My bump was skype-ing my aunt only to find out it was her birthday!  So she got to see the Boss and I got to wish her a happy birthday instead of feeling bad I'd forgotten.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Today went with my BFF to her dr. appt. (She had breast cancer 6 yrs ago) He said her tests all look perfect and she can finally stop taking tamoxifen! We celebrated her good news with lunch on the Huntington Beach pier!


I used to have family in Huntinton Beach Ms. Carol... I don't know if they are still there are not. I should really give them a call... I am just so busy...  I know it is pretty there. Good for you that you celebrated with her! Good for her that she is clear.


----------



## telracs

Second round of interviews went well, I think.  Need to have a sit-down with the site director and then the interviews are done.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

talked to one of my custumers about....love of our kindles. lol. also got to actually sit down and work on school stuff rather than passively look over work between tasks.


----------



## drenee

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Today went with my BFF to her dr. appt. (She had breast cancer 6 yrs ago) He said her tests all look perfect and she can finally stop taking tamoxifen! We celebrated her good news with lunch on the Huntington Beach pier!


Do you know if she had any side effects from the tamoxifen? I'm a bit worried about some of the ones my oncologist has briefly talked about. 
deb


----------



## drenee

Dona posted on the Good Nite thread.  Great bump.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

microsoft 2007 downloaded.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Listened to some Pearl Jam songs I'd never heard before and liked 'em. And thought up another story to write, like I don't have enough already! LOL!


----------



## mlewis78

Vegas_Asian said:


> microsoft 2007 downloaded.


Let me know what you think after you've been using it for a while.

I had Office Professional 2003 (at the time it cost next to nothing through employee plan where I used to work). Needed to learn Word 2007 for job interview tests, so I downloaded trial version of Office 2007. It expired last night. Since I'd had it, there was always a hassle in getting to my Office 2003 (also on tests sometimes). Since 2003 was still acting up after my 2007 expired, I uninstalled 2007 and now 2003 is corrupted and unusable. Microsoft Support charges too much $$$ to chat or email. I just now downloaded Office 2010 Beta. Outlook brought up all the old emails I'd deleted forever! Got rid of them. Word 2010 is similar to 2007 but looks different just to be different.

This should be in the thump thread.

I've misplaced my Office 2003 disc -- looked everywhere for it last May when I bought my netbook. Looked again this morning when I couldn't sleep. I have other original discs that are older, but Office 2003 disc is in the great unknown place. I will be looking some more in the same places where I looked last May.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

We "upgraded" to Office 2007 at work recently. Can't say as I like it much: they completely changed the user interface, and it takes forever to find something now - nothing is where it used to be, or presented the way it was. It has some nice features, but to be honest they could've left things as they were with Office 97 and I'd still be happy!


----------



## mlewis78

Michael R. Hicks said:


> We "upgraded" to Office 2007 at work recently. Can't say as I like it much: they completely changed the user interface, and it takes forever to find something now - nothing is where it used to be, or presented the way it was. It has some nice features, but to be honest they could've left things as they were with Office 97 and I'd still be happy!


I first discovered Office 2007 at a test in December for an employment agency. That was why, after that, I downloaded a trial of it. Just completely different! I have two books. On the test I constantly used the help window (F1) and it took what would have been 30 minutes in 2003 version about 90 minutes. Lots of frustration! I almost walked out, but I need work and this was just one step towards temp work (which, by the way, I still don't have).


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Yeah, it's that "progress" thing - it's inevitable that they'll change things like that. Otherwise how'll the software vendors stay in business? I don't have much trouble myself, actually, as my nerd rating is pretty darn high; but there've been lots of people in my office banging their heads against their screens in frustration about doing even the most simple things until they've figured out the new user interface. I'm very helpful: I just tell them, "It's not a bug, it's a feature!"


----------



## mlewis78

I wouldn't mind working with Office 2007 at a regular job.  I just found it frustrating to test in.  The agency said that's all they have.  Yet most of their clients are still using Office 2003.  A lot of law firms are planning to change over this year (now that Microsoft has 2010 Beta, they're going with 2007 rollout).


----------



## Elmore Hammes

My bump was taking my youngest sister out for dinner last night, in early celebration of her birthday. For a variety of reasons, I don't get to spend as much time as I would like with her and it was an enjoyable evening.
Elmore


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Elmore Hammes said:


> My bump was taking my youngest sister out for dinner last night, in early celebration of her birthday. For a variety of reasons, I don't get to spend as much time as I would like with her and it was an enjoyable evening.
> Elmore


Big brothers are the BEST!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Big brothers are the BEST!


depends on how many you have


----------



## Annalog

Bump for the weekend and yesterday - I was able to spend three days focusing on origami. Saturday and Sunday was Matsuri (A Festival of Japan) in Phoenix, Arizona. The Arizona Origami Society had a booth for teaching origami to adults and children. I helped in the booth for most of the weekend. I also took my Origami Desert Willow branch with hummingbirds, source of my avatar photo, for the origami exhibit where there was a very nice exhibit of intermediate thru complex origami. Monday was an all day origami workshop that mostly focused on intermediate level origami. However there was an afternoon breakout session where three of us were taught a complex origami Akita dog model by its designer, a young man from Japan doing an internship in the US.


----------



## Dana

a floral delivery for me...........


----------



## drenee

Dana said:


> a floral delivery for me...........


Ahhh, how sweet.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

And this is yet another good place to wish Dana a Happy Birthday.

I have decided that since Dana is a sweet and caring KBer who goes out of her way to make others feel special....
That I will take every opportunity to make her day special.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Annalog said:


> I also took my Origami Desert Willow branch with hummingbirds, source of my avatar photo, for the origami exhibit where there was a very nice exhibit of intermediate thru complex origami.


This is so cool, Miss Annalog! I love the hummer. I like to watch the real ones and am looking forward to seeing them come back this year. I didn't know that origami was such a big deal in America. Fantastic. Maybe I can make it out to see some of the work next year. Send me a head's up, OK?

OT: Today I started my get rid of excess baggage... again... diet. Shopping for a whole new kind of food was sort of fun and thinking about how much better I'll be in a few months is a great bump and the fact that the sun was shining... a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Brendan. The exhibit in Phoenix was a small one. Bigger exhibits are at the origami conventions and at various museums. Origami USA maintains a calendar of many of the events. Maybe one is close to where you are. Origami USA has a convention at the end of June each year in New York city. There is a convention (PCOC - Pacific Coast Origami Conference) on the west coast in odd numbered years (location varies - Seattle in 2011). Starting this year there will be a convention (Centerfold) in the the center of the US (Columbus, Ohio for 2010). Origami USA also maintains a list of origami groups.

There are people involved with origami all over the world including some very talented designers in the US and Canada. The hummer model (Ruby-throated Hummingbird) I displayed (and folded) was designed by Michael LaFosse who is from the US. Some other popular North American folders are Robert Lang (US), Joseph Wu (Canada), Jeannine Mosely, Eric Demaine (US), and Brian Chan (US). There are many others.


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> And this is yet another good place to wish Dana a Happy Birthday.
> 
> I have decided that since Dana is a sweet and caring KBer who goes out of her way to make others feel special....
> That I will take every opportunity to make her day special.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Yup, what Geoff said. Happy birthday, Dana!


----------



## Annalog

Happy Birthday, Dana!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

mlewis78 said:


> Let me know what you think after you've been using it for a while.
> 
> I had Office Professional 2003 (at the time it cost next to nothing through employee plan where I used to work). Needed to learn Word 2007 for job interview tests, so I downloaded trial version of Office 2007. It expired last night. Since I'd had it, there was always a hassle in getting to my Office 2003 (also on tests sometimes). Since 2003 was still acting up after my 2007 expired, I uninstalled 2007 and now 2003 is corrupted and unusable. Microsoft Support charges too much $$$ to chat or email. I just now downloaded Office 2010 Beta. Outlook brought up all the old emails I'd deleted forever! Got rid of them. Word 2010 is similar to 2007 but looks different just to be different.
> 
> This should be in the thump thread.
> 
> I've misplaced my Office 2003 disc -- looked everywhere for it last May when I bought my netbook. Looked again this morning when I couldn't sleep. I have other original discs that are older, but Office 2003 disc is in the great unknown place. I will be looking some more in the same places where I looked last May.


Well I finally made the switch, because the computers at the college use 2007 and I had 2003. I'd work on the school computers and accidently save a document as a .docx, but I couldn't read it at home. Happened a couple of times and decided to switch as Daddy bought the update for work a while ago. Its better than driving halfway across town to access a document in the middle of night before the computer lab closes at 10. Already familiar with it from school, but I am not as familiar with it as 2003 and other past microsoft office programs. THe college essay formats are already saved on it. There are several settings that aid the college student that I am only beginning to learn


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

I got a couple of bumps....figured out more of the configuration of our new E-mail server...Exchange 2010 is so new I'm like that guy they get to walk out into the minefield...but I'm winning....

And even BETTER I got a sudden burst of sales on my novel DEEP BLUE - one of my favorites, just brought back to life in e-book formats...I love finding new readers...

DNW


----------



## telracs

I didn't kill my co-workers today.  And I'm off tomorrow.


----------



## loonlover

scarlet said:


> I didn't kill my co-workers today. And I'm off tomorrow.


Glad to hear it. I can remember a few days like that. I was the technical support staff for a department which was partially made up of nurses (sorry, Leslie). Some of them did not wish to learn how to process medical claims via a computer so there were days when I would almost pull my hair out to keep from at the least yelling at them. I don't miss that one bit in retirement.


----------



## Dana

I have been bumped several times today by really sweet birthday wishes from Geoff and others... What fun! A really sweet bunch............ 

​


----------



## mlewis78

My bump today is that I'm working tonight!!!  Got called for temp work at 4 this afternoon.  I'm at work now.  Hope this continues.  This is my first work day since 1/9/09.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hooray for the opportunity to work.
We all need it.


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> My bump today is that I'm working tonight!!! Got called for temp work at 4 this afternoon. I'm at work now. Hope this continues. This is my first work day since 1/9/09.


yipee!

My bump was actually going out for dinner with a friend tonight. Hibachi.


----------



## mlewis78

geoffthomas said:


> Hooray for the opportunity to work.
> We all need it.


Thanks. That is so true. I was beginning to wonder what would happen with me and where to turn next.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well this is certainly answered prayer.
I know that you will continue to find work - hopefully on a more consistent basis.
We will all be pulling for you - you know that.


----------



## drenee

mlewis78 said:


> My bump today is that I'm working tonight!!! Got called for temp work at 4 this afternoon. I'm at work now. Hope this continues. This is my first work day since 1/9/09.


I'm so happy for you. 
deb


----------



## OliviaD

Watching the goldfinches on the feeders and seeing a wren couple build a nest in one of my husband's birdhouses.  Wonderful creatures: wrens!  I love them. And April cannot be far away.  My favorite month of the year.  Already saw some daffodils last week and a number of wildflowers in the yard.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Finished reading my first book of 2010!!!! Shocking I know, considering I hand here. (make it two if you count my bio text.) I've started many books, but haven't found the motativation to finsh most


----------



## meglet

I finally made enough progress unpacking stuff in the living room (mostly DVDs and CDs) that it feels like a relaxing place to be, rather than a jumbled room full of boxes.

Bonus bump: my cat is finally calming down and settling in to the new apartment.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my bump:  LibraryThing chose me to be an early reviewer for Booth's Sister.  An even better bump, I already have it on my Kindle thru the book bazaar


----------



## Dana

I just got Booth's Sister as well.... gotta love those freebies!

My best bump so far was a great loss on the scale this morning!


----------



## drenee

I have the first 28 treatments completed.  Yay. 
The next five will not be in the area where I'm burned and blistered.  
Very excited about that.
deb


----------



## Annalog

drenee said:


> I have the first 28 treatments completed. Yay.
> The next five will not be in the area where I'm burned and blistered.
> Very excited about that.
> deb


Yay! And those will be after the weekend, correct? Big celebration planned for next Friday or the weekend?


----------



## drenee

Yes, no treatments over the weekend.  
I have the five next week and I'm done.  
I do not have a celebration scheduled until about the 20th of March.  
I'm so very tired these days and still not really able to wear appropriate clothing to go out into public for any length of time.  So I have a very nice lunch planned with some friends in a couple of weeks.  
Today I celebrated with a root beer.  I wish I picked up 2 though.  LOL.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Root beer floats was how my mom celebrated end of chemo! Virgil's root beer and very good vanilla ice cream matches my definition of a big celebration. I tend to forget that the more common definition means going out in public. LOL


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

0I have a new bump.  My in laws came over today and watched the Boss (10 months old tomorrow) so could run errands by MYSELF!  I had 2 hrs that were completely baby free!  Heavan!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I took the BRATs roller skating today for the first time in about 6-7 years and I didn't fall once! We all had so much fun.

deb, We'll have a virtual party when your treatments are done.


----------



## drenee

Heather, glad you're home in one piece.

A virtual party would be awesome.  
deb


----------



## Dana

Yay!  Another bump....  finally got Pandora beads that were promised to me for Christmas/birthday.


----------



## drenee

Ohhh, Dana, can you post pics?  I think the Pandoras are beautiful.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

Bump - Not having my K2 become defective 1 year and 14 days after it was billed/shipped! Also wonderful CS.

Today when I tried to charge my K2, the micro USB plug did not want to stay in my K2. I had to prop it in order to charge. When I tried to connect to the computer USB to backup my files, it took 6 attempts to connect. Called CS during my lunch hour and was asked if I could test with another cable. I said I could when I returned home as DH has a DX. Tested with DX cable and it worked perfectly!  Called CS and told them results. They are shipping me a new cable.   No questions or comments about it being two weeks out of warranty. I wonder if CS is using May 15, the date of my second sunfade replacement?


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I talked (emailed) with a "new" friend that made me fill all good and talked with my dgf first time in a couple of weeks and started back helping my friend with his book...so all in all its a great day


----------



## austenfiend

My 13-year-old son came over to me while I was checking emails this morning.  "I'm not gonna bother you Mom.  I just needed to give you a kiss."


----------



## drenee

Ahhhh, austen, how awesome.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Wow, Austen, that's a great bump!  One to make you feel warm inside whenever you remember it.


----------



## kevindorsey

NO great bumps yet, but might at the end of the day.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## drenee

Oh, Kevin, I love surprises.  Can't wait to hear what your bump is going to be.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Today is my youngest DD's birthday.  (She's 17)
My bump was when she left for school this morning, her friends had decorated her truck and written her happy birthday greetings in chalk on the sidewalk at our driveway.  
Now I gotta go find a great recipe for chocolate cake.


----------



## loonlover

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Now I gotta go find a great recipe for chocolate cake.


The best chocolate cake recipe I've ever found is on the back of the Hershey's cocoa can. Really moist and you can make it more or less chocolaty as desired.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

A while back a vet told me that my Puglet had heartworms and that they would shorten her life even with treatment and that the treatment might make her sick.  I put off the treatment and took her to another vet in another town after consulting with a second vet about the treatment, I was very upset.  So I took her a third vet that I trust more to get the treatment done and it turns out that she doesn't have heartworms at all!!!  I'm dancing with joy.  I'll have my Puglet for another seven or eight years now.     That's a week worth of bumps in one day.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

My DD (10) got a 98% on her Math DBA (District Based Assessment) today! They take this ahead of time before the TAKS (state mandted test)... which is April 27. The teachers can now determine who needs tutoring. She was all smiles. She made 100% on her TAKS last year. They get a bit harder each year, so she is proud of herself and I think I need not worry about TAKS! 
She was also the first to finish a little math "game" that the teacher put on the board for fun today.

take these numbers in this order and get a sum of 99 by adding them using seven addition signs and only using one double digit (ie you can add 98+7+6+5+4+3+2+1=99 but of course that would be wrong... so here goes, see how long it takes you.

987654321 add them with 7 plus signs making one double digit # and the total needs to add up to 99. It was fun for her to watch her daddy try it... he hates numbers!


----------



## meglet

Wore a pair of pants to work today that didn't fit a month ago, but today they were quite comfy.


----------



## Susan in VA

But didn't she say they had to be used in order?


Spoiler



So it would have to be 65... plus all the others.



Congrats, Meredith's DD!

Good for you, meglet... share your secret?

Wonderful news, Brendan. What a relief that must be.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> But didn't she say they had to be used in order?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So it would have to be 65... plus all the others.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, Meredith's DD!
> 
> Good for you, meglet... share your secret?
> 
> Wonderful news, Brendan. What a relief that must be.


That's right Susan... she just used the 98 as an example to explain it to me... She said she was the first one with the answer which she did in about a minute and the next child was about 5 minutes behind her... I was like, yea, who said Math is for BOYS!


----------



## Susan in VA

Yep.  That's just appalling.  And that nonsense is STILL being perpetuated.      I saw some of that in DD's first-grade class....  a bunch of the other little girls must've heard something from their parents and were talking about how math is "not a girly thing to do"....  just another reason to get her out of there!


----------



## telracs

After work my friend paula and I went to a Cuban restaurant where some friends of a co-worker were playing.  it was fun.


----------



## meglet

Susan in VA said:


> Good for you, meglet... share your secret?


Move to an apartment where I have no option other than to walk to and from work every day (no public transit, no driving) and no fast food/drive-thru/restaurant for an easy "grab on the way home" meal, either. If I'm hungry, I have to cook something, which is (usually) healthier than fast food. Oh, and that walk home from work? Just over 1/2 mile up a rather steep Seattle hill, which is good for a lot of calories. And probably the reason for the pants fitting today.

It wasn't a conscious "oh I need to lose weight" decision, just a nice bonus of moving to my new place.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

loonlover said:


> The best chocolate cake recipe I've ever found is on the back of the Hershey's cocoa can. Really moist and you can make it more or less chocolaty as desired.


Thanks, Loonlover! I made that cake, and the icing! It was a big hit!


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Meglet.  What an awesome bonus to the new apartment.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I let my card in yesterday's pair of pants. was in line at starbucks when it happened. All I said was "ah oh" and the people behind me were "something wrong". (recently noticed how people look at me when I say "ah oh". BFF says its something to do with the fact I look a little young and defenseless to strangers.) All the people (also regular and neighbors) in line with me were offering to buy my drink, but declined. drove home and back in less that five min. They all let me back where I was in line before. Not to mention the barista also had my drink ready (9 of 10 times I get the same drink). Their kindness just put me in a great mood, despite the fact my short story is being workshopped today in class


----------



## angelad

Got my taxes done


----------



## drenee

Finding out Dona (Anju) is okay and in a rehab facility.  
deb


----------



## Bren S.

Ordering my iPad gave my day a bump. 

I hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Annalog

Friday! and 


drenee said:


> Finding out Dona (Anju) is okay and in a rehab facility.
> deb


----------



## Sporadic

A few days ago, I won a copy of Titanic signed by James Cameron from my favorite radio show, Ron & Fez.

Today it showed up


----------



## drenee

1.  Dona is home and has been able to post the last couple of days.  
2.  I'm feeling better than I've felt for weeks.  
3.  I'm going this afternoon to buy a Sony Touch reader I got on Craigslist.
4.  The sun is shining and it's wonderfully warm out.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Posted my 1000th post today!


----------



## telracs

Annalog said:


> Posted my 1000th post today!


congrats!


----------



## intinst

Annalog said:


> Posted my 1000th post today!


Welcome to Shakespeare level!


----------



## ayuryogini

I reached Sir Arthur Conan Doyle status today, 
one of my best friends had a healthy baby boy, her first! 
AND out of the blue, my brother sent me a $100 Amazon gift certificate for a belated birthday gift!!!
A pretty great day!


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations ayuryogini on a great day!


----------



## drenee

Congratulations Anna and Ayuryogini on your new status.  
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my bump, the Boss finally got her 1st tooth (@ 10 1/2 months).  Oddly enough, that is also my thump for the day, a teething baby.  Boy do I feel sorry for the babysitter.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Annalog said:


> Posted my 1000th post today!


Yay, Annalog!


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Scarlet, Intinst, Deb, and Carol!


----------



## anivyl

1) Finally receiving my Kitchenaid Blender! HUZZAH!! HUZZAH!~~~!!!!
2) Gotten a great piece of advice from the quilting shop - no, the other sewing shop is a liar and I don't need a special quilting machine to quilt properly (they told me that unless I get a proper quilting machine, my cheap basic sewing machine would cause quilts to pucker up). what a relief!


----------



## drenee

Another beautiful day and I'm feeling more like myself all the time.
I'm currently sitting on the deck at the lake, watching a pair duck of ducks play.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

1.  My house cleaner came!  
2.  BFF and I took her VW bug convertible up to Pomona with the top down - about 50 miles!  
3.  Met big brother and partner for lunch! 
4.  Took a tour of AMOCA - that's American Museum of Ceramic Arts. - What a cool museum!  
5.  Came home to a clean house - NOT cooking tonight!  Why ruin a perfect day?


----------



## drenee

1.The baby eagle was born yesterday.  All of those hours of sitting in front of my computer paid off.  
2. One of my doctors called and the blood work he had drawn came back with better results than I've
had in a couple of years.  I'm not really sure what changed, but I'm very happy.  If the results had not
improved he was talking biopsy.  Yuck.  
3. I feel like cleaning today.  (And I really need to.)  
deb


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Cobbie.  
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Making Miss Miller smile over in the Book Bazaar (sp).


----------



## mamiller

Mr. Brendan making me smile over in the Book Bazaar


----------



## angelad

got a bouquet of flowers today!


----------



## mamiller

angelad said:


> got a bouquet of flowers today!


...and now you have two!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> ...and now you have two!


Where DO you get these thingies Maureen??


----------



## farrellclaire

I found out I'm having a girl.
I got the best scan photos ever.
My 3 yr old made a major breakthrough on the toilet training - she is no longer scared of the big toilet  

Good times


----------



## mamiller

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Where DO you get these thingies Maureen??


The florist?  

Farrellclaire!!! Flowers for you too!!! That's much more than just a bump for the day!!


----------



## drenee

farrellclaire said:


> I found out I'm having a girl.
> I got the best scan photos ever.
> My 3 yr old made a major breakthrough on the toilet training - she is no longer scared of the big toilet
> 
> Good times


Congratulations. How exciting for you.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> The florist?


Reeeeeeally... I never thought of THAT!  



My Bump? One of my one-year-old students put together the signs "More, water, please...Thank-YOU..." (The thank you came as I gave it to him! I just LOVE my JOB!!!!  ) Also said "More" after every verse of "The ants go Marching"... I stopped the first time because another child had tripped on the rug and fell... and then I notice "little guy" saying "Moooorrrrrre" and signing..."Moooorrrre" for me to finish the song. So I decided to stop in between each # and he continued, even to the point af grabbing my pants leg and saying it and as he got my attention he signed "More"  Week before Spring Break he told me "More...duck...books...Please!"


----------



## farrellclaire

Thank you both, I'm having a great week so far, long may it last


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I won a hat from Lulu.com in a giveaway to people posting in their new community forums. Since I didn't even know the contest was going on, it was a nice little surprise.
Elmore


----------



## geoffthomas

I dropped 20 pounds since the first of the year and yesterday someone noticed.
I still want to lose another 30 - would really like to become trim again.

Just sayin.....


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Geoff.  That's great.  

My bump is I got my hair done today.  (Gray is gone.)  
But I was able to articulate what direction I thought my 
cut needed to go, and my hairdresser understood, and it 
came out looking pretty good.  

I also got my new Prodigy in purple for my K2 and a M-edge Trip jacket for my Sony.
New accessories are always so much fun.
deb


----------



## Anju 

So far my bump today is I am doing ok   

Other bumps are for deb, Geoff!  WOW, I am so impressed, that is tough but hand in there.  Sorry I have not gone back far enough for other good on ya's, but I think y'all understand.


----------



## drenee

KB'ers specialize in understanding.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Bump today: Taking a break from computer virus fighting on DH's computer in order to spend more time with visiting granddaughters. (Computer virus fighting part-time since last Friday. Granddaughter time took precidence.)

Other bumps: Happy to see more posts in the Bumps thread than in the Thumps thread!


----------



## Thumper

geoffthomas said:


> I dropped 20 pounds since the first of the year and yesterday someone noticed.
> I still want to lose another 30 - would really like to become trim again.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Awesome! Congrats! It really is cool when people start noticing


----------



## Anju 

Doctor called to check on me, I told him I'd be happier if I had a hot fudge sundae with lots of whipped cream and nuts on top - he told me to go for it, I deserve it after all I have been through.  Seriously my bump is it is still a good day - sorta scary


----------



## drenee

Dona, that's so great that your doctor is calling to check on you.  
A sundae sounds really good.  I love hot fudge sundaes with coffee ice cream.
But since you're not sleeping well yet, may want to avoid the extra caffiene.
deb


----------



## Dana

My Bible teacher recently purchased a Kindle and we had fun talking all things Kindle this morning... recommended this short FREE book to her:











Actually, the book was another bump... read it in one sitting this morning... it was very funny, yet true. 

(Btw, Dona, the milk products cancel out the effects of the caffeine...... *wink*)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

got email from childhood friend. she found me on facebook. not long after becoming 'friends' on facebook. she went into labor. this morning the world got to meet her little girl


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Vegas_Asian said:


> got email from childhood friend. she found me on facebook. not long after becoming 'friends' on facebook. she went into labor. this morning the world got to meet her little girl


That is very cool! An old high school friend from 30+ years ago found me on Facebook. She's a grandma now. I can hardly believe it...I still remember these people as 17 year olds.

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I haven't responded to this thread for awhile, but yesterday was a quite something. I finished editing the second novel of my new mysteries series, which took about 3-1/2 months. A few hours later, I received an email from a publisher stating that she wanted to publish the first book in this series. I submitted that book to her 23 months ago.


----------



## drenee

OMG, Debra, that's WONDERFUL!!!!  Huge congratulations.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

geoffthomas said:


> I dropped 20 pounds since the first of the year and yesterday someone noticed.
> I still want to lose another 30 - would really like to become trim again.
> 
> Just sayin.....


YAY! For you Mr. Thomas!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Today I sold my 5,000th Book. I guess I should continue this writing thing, eh?

     

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Today I sold my 5,000th Book. I guess I should continue this writing thing, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Congrats, Ed. I'm close to hitting my first thousand - unless you count free downloads I've given out (many from Operation Ebook Drop), in which case I am over that mark.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Elmore.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> I dropped 20 pounds since the first of the year and yesterday someone noticed.
> I still want to lose another 30 - would really like to become trim again.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Yay Geoff! Good for you! I know how hard it is.... 6 lbs here since Valentine's Day (when I decided I loved my health more than late-night cookie snacks!) and more to go... hang in there!!


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> KB'ers specialize in understanding.
> deb


That should be on one of the t-shirts.  So true.


----------



## telracs

My time off request for April has been approved.  So, DC here I come!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

DD's 19th b-day today.  We went to a new restaurant to celebrate and I had The Most Awesome Chilean Sea Bass stuffed with crab in a creamy chipotle sauce.  It was divine!  We don't usually go to such fancy places.  Also, she loves the necklace we got her from the American Museum of Ceramic Arts (Pomona CA) - a very cool place!


----------



## drenee

Ed, huge congratulations.  

Scarlet, I hope my schedule doesn't change and I can make the trip also.  
My current plans are to stay overnight on the 21st.  Keep your fingers
crossed my Judge doesn't add any days that week.
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Drenee. I'm still walking on air waiting for people to stop me to sign a book. Were are they all? Haven't they heard?   I guess no I can go to the clearing at the end of the path knowing that what I leave behind will not be just in Public Storage.   

Ed Patterson


----------



## angelad

No work on Monday, yay.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

My DH getting the ceiling fan installed w/ out waking the baby up!


----------



## meglet

Went to Ikea today and bought bookshelves, so I can FINALLY unpack my books! Feels like forever, but they've really only been packed for about 6 weeks. 

And yes, I have my Kindle and I've been reading on it, but there's just something about a room full of books that makes me happy.


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^
The great thing about Ikea bookshelves is that you can keep adding on, since they don't change...  at least the best-selling ones don't.  I bought my first "Billy" shelves in 1978, and they still sell them.


----------



## meglet

Today's bump (and bruise, scrape, and scratch. . . . ) Got all 8 bookcases built. 

3 of the smaller ones are for storage and cookbooks in another room, but one medium sized and 4 big bookcases go in the library. And hopefully tomorrow's bump is that I get all 25 boxes of books unpacked! (And tomorrow I'm planning ahead and making stew in the crock pot.)

And yes, Susan, I picked up 3 different sizes of Billy bookcases, knowing I could get more of them later if necessary.


----------



## luvmy4brats

We got unofficial word that my husband received a promotion at work effective May 1st. No confirmation or details yet though. Fingers crossed that it comes with a nice pay raise (that will help with my accessory addiction) His yearly assessment was more than 2 weeks ago and we usually get word within a day or two, but this year they are doing things differently. It's been killing me not to know. 

Might get to take the kids to Disney for Christmas....


----------



## Susan in VA

Getting emails today from my two closest friends, who both live overseas (but don't know each other).  Usually emails are not that frequent from either one, we exchange two or three a month maybe, so getting two in one day was really nice.  Hoping that one of them will come visit sometime later this year.


----------



## mlewis78

My bump today was hearing an excellent flutist, Jean Ferrandis, in concert today.


----------



## Casse

Had fun Easter shopping with my mom today


----------



## telracs

today was my sister's birthday. met her, my nephew, my niece and my niece's boyfriend for lunch then back to my niece's apartment for cake.  had my camera with me and managed to get some more flower pictures....


----------



## Andra

I found that I can finally pre-order the new Mary Higgins Clark and Carol Higgins Clark books for my Kindle.  I was really getting worried since the release date is April 13th and there hadn't been any mention of the K versions.
I'm a little upset that Mary's is $12-ish when I know it will hit the best seller list, but she's one of my instant gratification authors and it is about $2 less than the hardback.
THEN I looked at the calendar and I am OFF on April 13th - so I get 2 new books and have all day to read them (evil chuckle...)


----------



## angelad

One of my work projects is getting close to being done, so nice to get rid of it


----------



## loonlover

I didn't think about posting Saturday that I received a call about training for working on the census.  Training is April 27-30.  It looks like I'll be working for at least 8 weeks starting around May 1.  I may learn even more about some of the little places in Saline County, AR before this is over.


----------



## drenee

Back to work.  Yay!!!
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

the weather.  It's 80 degrees and I had a nice long walk w/ the Boss (who disliked her hat and sunscreen)


----------



## telracs

took a bunch of flower pictures in front of various apartment buildings on the way to work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What to choose....the weather or my keyboard for my iPad that arrived today?  Both!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What to choose....the weather or my keyboard for my iPad that arrived today? Both!
> 
> Betsy


um, Both?


----------



## Annalog

Saw someone comment in another thread about posting from Kindle. I was able to log in to Kindleboards from my K2, use *New* link to go to correct post, and read the new-to-me posts. My K2 remembered my log status after other activities. While not the best way to access these boards, I am glad that updates to either the boards or the Kindle browser have made this post from my K2 possible. 

EDIT: Fixed bold tag from K2. Preview seems to cause problems.


----------



## Trilby

Getting my Oberon cover in the mail!   I ordered it on the 28th, it shipped 31st and I got it today April 2nd.


----------



## loonlover

Found out our oldest son (the one that moved to Long Island last year) will be taking some vacation time and visiting us Memorial Day Weekend.  It also means he will be here for his 35th birthday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Spending a few hours this afternoon being a complete slug, sitting by a fountain with my toes in the water, eating ice cream and watching DD splash around in the water.


----------



## Annalog

Saw last night that the asparagus has started to sprout. Home grown asparagus tonight from roots planted 4 years ago! The granddaughters and I cut down the old ferns two weeks ago and just in time.  DH and I will be eating fresh asparagus all weekend!


----------



## telracs

booked my


Spoiler



ridiculously expensive


 hotel for the DC meet.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Susan in VA said:


> Spending a few hours this afternoon being a complete slug, sitting by a fountain with my toes in the water, eating ice cream and watching DD splash around in the water.


Those moments are priceless!


----------



## Susan in VA

Indeed they are.  

And today's bump:  Being on Kindleboards for exactly one year...  time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## intinst

Found out the day for my knee replacement, May 5. Will be off work for 10 to 12 weeks probably, but I have saved sick leave for such an eventuality, so that's OK. Good to have a date set.


----------



## intinst

Doc says, I can most likely drive by myself in 3 or 4 weeks, don't see why travel would be out then.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

My bump is actually for yesterday, DH made it to Virginia Beach in one peice


----------



## mamiller

Mr. Jeff became a fan on my Facebook page!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Waking up and remembering that I don't have to go to work.  Yay!!!!!


----------



## mamiller

Brendan..that's the bump that keeps on giving!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Brendan..that's the bump that keeps on giving!


YEA... and why does EVERYBODY know about your retirement... except your number one faaaaannnnn?.....


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> YEA... and why does EVERYBODY know about your retirement... except your number one faaaaannnnn?.....


Cause you don't care about me no more, Stella!! Stella!!! Stellaaaaaah!!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Cause you don't care about me no more, Stella!! Stella!!! Stellaaaaaah!!!!


 I have been verrrrrry involved in this Girl Scouting thingy lately Mister!  Don't get all SNIPPY with ME!


----------



## Jeff

I didn't know either and I don't have a good excuse. Congratulation, Brendan.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

7 more years until retirement (at the 70 mark), and then I'll be with my company for . . . drum roll . . . 51 years.

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs

Trans-siberian Orchestra concert at Radio City Music Hall tonight.


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> Trans-siberian Orchestra concert at Radio City Music Hall tonight.


Oh, lucky you.


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> Oh, lucky you.


12th row! They're doing Beethoven's Last Night and playing Beethoven was a Broadway actor that I really like. Then they did 3 songs from NightCastle. Show started slightly after 8 and ended after 11 with no intermission.


----------



## intinst

TSO always puts on a long and wonderful show!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> TSO always puts on a long and wonderful show!


True. This is the first time we saw them doing something other than the Christmas show, and it was loads of fun!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my bump:  DH should be home tonight.  He's been gone since Wendsday and every time he travels for work, I miss him more


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K. . . . read this too fast. .. . I thought you said "he time travels for work". . . . . .


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. . . . read this too fast. .. . I thought you said "he time travels for work". . . . . .


If he did, he wouldn't be gone so long!


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. . . . read this too fast. .. . I thought you said "he time travels for work". . . . . .


Ann's bump for today: an extra glass of Guinness?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. . . . read this too fast. .. . I thought you said "he time travels for work". . . . . .


So did I. Of course, it's understandable for me to misinterpret something and common, but what is uncommon is for me to read fast. I thought it said "he time travels TO work" which would mean that he possibly had a job in the future when the economy gets better or he had to go back in time to a better economy and get work, maybe working on the Intercontinental Railroad or the Great Wall of China or perhaps as a dungeon master in the Tower of London. Now those were the good old days!! But what is the topic here? Oh, yeah! My bump(s) for the day were getting my new wireless router to work, getting my income tax return filed and getting a nickle in the mail from a charity I won't name, along with a whole bunch of new address labels for an address that is about to go defunct... guilt trip, but I digress. Gee I need to get a life!


----------



## Annalog

Arrived home to find a wireless notebook optical mouse on top of my laptop thanks to DH.


----------



## OliviaD

My bump for the day is left over from yesterday.  My DH surprised me with a K2.  Yaaaaay!!!!


----------



## telracs

congrats to both annalog and Olivia.  DHs seem to be stepping up with nice stuff lately.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah nice stuff is what we're here for.


Just sayin......


----------



## Annalog

scarlet said:


> congrats to both annalog and Olivia. DHs seem to be stepping up with nice stuff lately.


Absolutely. Our 37th wedding anniversary is this Tuesday. Many more happy times than otherwise.


----------



## mlewis78

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah nice stuff is what we're here for.
> 
> Just sayin......


Very funny!


----------



## OliviaD

I've been busy downloading all my archived books from the K1 to the K2.  Wow.  I just can't let any of them go.  I still have about 8 books on my TBR.  I know that's not many according to some of the posts I've read here, but for me, that's a lot because it drives me crazy to let things back up.  I've had so little time to read lately... *sigh*, but I get some comfort from just looking at the list on my new K2!!    And yes, Jeff, sometimes DH's can be very nice and handy and sweet and loving all those things... sometimes... just sayin'. 

PS: that was my bump today.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

A golden autumn day, and a row of freshly-bottled quinces


----------



## maryannaevans

It was a glorious spring day (quite the contrast to the New Zealand autumn day in the previous post), and I hoed my little backyard vegetable garden.  The black-eyed peas and squash seedlings are going strong, and the tomatoes, peppers, and eggplants are blooming.

And my roses are doing so well that they're perfuming the whole front yard!


----------



## telracs

maryannaevans said:


> It was a glorious spring day (quite the contrast to the New Zealand autumn day in the previous post), and I hoed my little backyard vegetable garden. The black-eyed peas and squash seedlings are going strong, and the tomatoes, peppers, and eggplants are blooming.
> 
> And my roses are doing so well that they're perfuming the whole front yard!


Pictures... We love pictures... we have threads for pictures...

(sorry, I'm in the midst of uploading some of my old flower pictures...)


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Pictures... We love pictures... we have threads for pictures...


Not to mention threads for gardens...


----------



## Annalog

Bumps for yesterday - My mom, sister (1:10:56), two nephews (1:09:04 and 1:14:10), and I were in a 5.25 mile trail run/walk for charity (cancer) yesterday at Catalina State Park. My mom, 78, came in second (1:38:12) in her group (75+ female). I finished (2:15:01) and was not last as there were five people behind me.  I was only 37 minutes behind my mom. 

Unfortunately I forgot to take my camera. It seemed as if all of the desert wildflowers were blooming. (I would have been last if I had taken my camera. ) I saw penstemon, Mexican gold poppy, thistle, brittlebush, fairy duster, scorpionweed , Arizona lupine , desert marigold, mountain dasies, paintbrush, purple owl's clover, pink-flowered hedgehog cactus, and several other flowers I did not recognize in bloom.



Cobbie said:


> An early Happy Anniversary to you!


Thanks Cobbie!

Bump for today - One of my apple trees is blooming!


----------



## maryannaevans

Susan in VA said:


> Not to mention threads for gardens...


Ooh, where are the garden threads? And if you're the Susan in Virginia I know in the non-virtual world, wave at me..


----------



## kdawnbyrd

I had a good day today. I found a cover artist for the two books I'm working on.


----------



## Susan in VA

maryannaevans said:


> Ooh, where are the garden threads? And if you're the Susan in Virginia I know in the non-virtual world, wave at me..


Well. the one one I was thinking of is this
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22358.msg417911.html#msg417911
although there are probably others from last summer too.

And actually I _do _know a Mary Evans but she's right here in Northern Virginia, or at least used to be. But you know, there are probably about 80,000 Susans in Virginia... 
I'll wave anyway, though.


----------



## telracs

maryannaevans said:


> Ooh, where are the garden threads? And if you're the Susan in Virginia I know in the non-virtual world, wave at me..


Spring picture thread...
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21422.msg423105.html#msg423105

Flower a day thread...
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21136.0.html

Can't find the garden thread Susan started. Now pardon me, I have to go answer a post from Susan...

Oh, I see susan beat me to the post...


----------



## drenee

Spent the weekend with my youngest son.  
I haven't seen my kids for quite a while.  
My oldest and his family wanted to come a few weeks ago, 
but of course I was in semi-quarentine.  So no runny noses allowed.  
(Which of course all 3-year-olds have constantly.)
My daughter has not had any time free from college.  

Anyway, it was nice to see at least one of my kids since it had been since Christmas.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Now pardon me, I have to go answer a post from Susan...


Uh-oh. <taking cover>


----------



## telracs

Pretty roses....  

Like I posted, we tend to put photos in the photo threads, but we're pretty easy going....


----------



## Susan in VA

Love that rose!  

Home Depot had impatiens in stock here three weeks ago, BEFORE the last frost...   they're not too fussy about selling things at a good planting time, apparently.

Technically this isn't really the thread for garden pics (try the garden one, maybe) but as scarlet said, we're not fussy, especially in a free-form thread like this one...  it's supposed to be about things that made you feel good, so gardens certainly qualify in my book!

Actually....  come to think of it, I think I'm going to ask a mod to move the garden thread to the photo board, to encourage more garden pics in it.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Actually.... come to think of it, I think I'm going to ask a mod to move the garden thread to the photo board, to encourage more garden pics in it.


*pout* like my flower a day thread needs *more* competition?


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> *pout* like my flower a day thread needs *more* competition?


What, you want pictures of my measly two-inch basil seedlings in there?!?


----------



## telracs

Um, I'm a big city girl.  Is basil a flower?


----------



## Susan in VA

No.  Well, it will flower if you let it, but the flowers are fairly boring, and once it flowers it kind of goes downhill, reducing one's harvest of leaves.  So you pinch off the buds and don't let it flower.

I'm sure you've seen said leaves.  Their proper habitat is either shredded and accompanying tomatoes, or chopped fine in pesto.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> No. Well, it will flower if you let it, but the flowers are fairly boring, and once it flowers it kind of goes downhill, reducing one's harvest of leaves. So you pinch off the buds and don't let it flower.
> 
> I'm sure you've seen said leaves. Their proper habitat is either shredded and accompanying tomatoes, or chopped fine in pesto.


Joke, dear, it was joke (after what you and Cobbie did to me, I thought I deserved to joke about it). I know basil well. I'm a pesto fan.


----------



## Susan in VA

Like I said, one never knows...


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Like I said, one never knows...


I'm green. I know my herbs.


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> I know my herbs.


How many Herbs do you have?


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> How many Herbs do you have?


Doesn't that belong in the "random question" thread?

And I don't Herb and tell!


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> Doesn't that belong in the "random question" thread?
> 
> And I don't Herb and tell!


I withdraw my question as being too herbish.


----------



## telracs

And you withdrew something on the random thread.  No backing out allowed, we're all friends here!


----------



## maryannaevans

Okay--the garden pictures have gone to that great 2010 Gardens thread in the sky...


----------



## Susan in VA

Scarlet, I knew we had to be careful with you around babies, but this gives new meaning to the term herbivore too...


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Scarlet, I knew we had to be careful with you around babies, but this gives new meaning to the term herbivore too...


you have to be careful with me around all food sources... Irish, Chinese, herbs....


----------



## maryannaevans

Oh, I didn't cut and run.  I cut and pasted.  

I moved the garden photos to a garden photo thread, that's all.

And I'm in the Eastern Time Zone, so it's 12:30, and I have to get up early, so I'm turning in while y'all figure out spices and pesto and such.  Maybe tomorrow, I'll put a photo of my herb garden in that photo thread.  I've got basil, but not enough to make pesto.  On the plus side, it ain't blooming yet...


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> My bump - Maryannaevans hasn't cut and run.


Pretty amazing, considering tonight's posts...


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Pretty amazing, considering tonight's posts...


Ah, she could tell ya'll were just funnin' and with her "cut and paste" comment, sounded like she may just fit right in with the rest of asylum inmates. 
(for the best if they find out early, anyway, doncha think?)


----------



## maryannaevans

Oh, I knew you were all just chiving.  I had to go because it was my bedthyme.


----------



## Annalog

maryannaevans said:


> Oh, I knew you were all just chiving. I had to go because it was my bedthyme.


----------



## angelad

Got up early and a bunch of stuff is already done.


----------



## jonfmerz

Saw the new trailer for the TV show I'm producing based on my Lawson series.  More like riding an Atlas rocket into space rather than a bump, but now I can't get any other work done, lol...

Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

jonfmerz said:


> Saw the new trailer for the TV show I'm producing based on my Lawson series. More like riding an Atlas rocket into space rather than a bump, but now I can't get any other work done, lol...
> Hope you're having a great day!


Fantastic! When/where can we see it?

My bump for the day? Beautiful weather. It's Monday and I don't have to go to work.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> (for the best if they find out early, anyway, doncha think?)


Quite true... 



maryannaevans said:


> Oh, I knew you were all just chiving. I had to go because it was my bedthyme.


<groan>
Yep, she fits right in.


----------



## jonfmerz

Brendan Carroll said:


> Fantastic! When/where can we see it?
> 
> My bump for the day? Beautiful weather. It's Monday and I don't have to go to work.


Hopefully VERY soon. Legal folks have some paperwork that needs fixin' (as usual) but we should be able to release it within the next month.

A Monday off from work? Nice! Enjoy!


----------



## telracs

maryannaevans said:


> Oh, I knew you were all just chiving. I had to go because it was my bedthyme.


Okay, I want you on MY side. Cobbie and Susan keep ganing up on me...


----------



## mamiller

Mr. Brendan has _many_ Mondays off  And I bumped myself by completing the Rogue Wave trailer. All that was missing from it was a ukelele.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Okay, I want you on MY side. Cobbie and Susan keep ganing up on me...


Only way to keep you in line.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> It takes two of us to do that.


Yes, exactly. 



Cobbie said:


> My bump is that the floor refinishing has started and by next week my house might once again be in order. Have I ever mentiioned I don't like clutter?


Better not come visit me, then....  (I don't_ like_ it either; it just seems to like _me_.)

My bump: The lilacs are blooming, and the scent is unbelievable. Seems stronger this year.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> My bump: The lilacs are blooming, and the scent is unbelievable. Seems stronger this year.


Pictures?


----------



## Susan in VA

Good idea.  I'll get around to it later.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Good idea. I'll get around to it later.


Ahem... If you put it off, you'll never do it...


----------



## Susan in VA

Quit nagging.


----------



## maryannaevans

I am too sage to take sides.

And my bump is that I'm getting to do research on pirates and ghost towns for the new book.  I adore it when I get to read for a living.


----------



## Jeff

maryannaevans said:


> I am too sage to take sides.


You would rue the day.


----------



## drenee

jonfmerz said:


> Saw the new trailer for the TV show I'm producing based on my Lawson series. More like riding an Atlas rocket into space rather than a bump, but now I can't get any other work done, lol...
> 
> Hope you're having a great day!


How wonderful!!! Please be sure to start a thread when you have more information so we can all set our DVRs.
deb


----------



## jonfmerz

Thanks Deb - we're a ways from that yet, but clawing our way toward broadcast! Will definitely let you know when we release the trailer (the official website is being redesigned right now, but you can find our fan page over on Facebook (if you're on FB  ) here:

http://www.facebook.com/thefixertv

Thanks & have a great day!


----------



## drenee

Great.  I just don't want this momentous event to fall between the cracks and we all miss the debut.  
When I get back on Facebook I'll be sure to add your site.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I got my Oberon cover via UPS on Friday and it is BEAUTIFUL! Thank You so much Cobbie! I am just now able to post my computer is kinda freakin' out on me!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got a new laptop today.

Oh, and it's PINK

<although this might not be such a great bump if it means I can't get an iPad. _Need trumps want_>


----------



## Susan in VA

LOL!  When we went to Best Buy to look for a new one for me, it took forever to get DD away from the cute little pink-and-white netbook they had on display...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Susan in VA said:


> LOL! When we went to Best Buy to look for a new one for me, it took forever to get DD away from the cute little pink-and-white netbook they had on display...


At one point I had a pink phone, a pink ipod and a pink camera.. the only thing that wasn't pink was my laptop. I've been joking for a couple of years now that I was going to one.

T wants that same netbook that your DD played with.


----------



## drenee

I'm currently shopping for a pink netbook.  Best Buy had a good deal online, but of course they were sold out.  
deb


----------



## maryannaevans

My vacuum cleaner is pink.  

And when I bought this house, I painted my music room, bedroom, and master bath pink.  (It's a very tasteful pink.  My friend the interior designer says so.  LOL.)  I'd never bought a house by myself before, and I think I just wanted to announce to the world, "This is a girl's house, darn it!"


----------



## Annalog

Bump for today: DH and I were married 37 years ago today and have been happy together ever since! Our daughter, an only child, will be 30 next month and we are both very proud of her and her two daughters.   

Two weekends ago DH and I decided to get a netbook to share. It is silver and was the only one in our rural town. DH has been using it as his primary computer as his laptop has a virus that I have not had time to completely remove. As I wrote earlier, DH left a nice dark pink wireless mouse on my laptop last week. It apparently was a prelude. When I phoned saying I was heading home after the 5.25 mile race on Saturday and to ask if we needed anything before I left Tucson, DH suggested that I buy myself a netbook since he did not seem to be sharing well.  I now have a beautiful dark blue netbook. (Blue, not pink, is my favorite color.) The dark pink mouse should look fine with it. (I have not had time to set it up as I have been focusing on the chicken coop.)


----------



## telracs

Happy Anniversary Annalog and DH!


----------



## angelad

No work till 11am, makes me happy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

New 'puter arrived. . . . . . got to go play with it. . . . .


----------



## Elmore Hammes

My bump today was getting a very nice review for one of my books on Amazon from a Kindle reader. And it was a beautiful day as well.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

being able to hang my laundry up outside (I love the smell of laundry dried outside).  Plus going on a walk w/ DH and the Boss


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> being able to hang my laundry up outside (I love the smell of laundry dried outside). Plus going on a walk w/ DH and the Boss


You went for a walk with Bruce Springsteen? 

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Heck, she _snuggles_ with the Boss...


----------



## maryannaevans

Don't have a photo of the pink vacuum cleaner, but I just posted a photo here...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,258.msg428733.html#msg428733

that shows the pink music room walls.

And since we so thoroughly exhausted the notion of herbs and spices, I'll point you to the photo of my herb garden in the spring photos thread here...
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21422.msg428716.html#msg428716


----------



## maryannaevans

Some roses don't have thorns but, truthfully, they're few and far between.  I solve this problem by neglecting them.    They bloom pretty well without me pruning on them all the time.


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^ One of the advantages of antique roses!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just got "BlockStars". . . .  points to use to buy stuff. . . .it's 'cause my clients love me so much. . . when they send e-mails saying so I send 'em up to my office manager who forwards it to the district manager, who sent me an award certificate this morning.  Time to shop!  (If only I could get an amazon GC with 'em. . . . )


----------



## Anju 

feeling good today


----------



## drenee

Dona, that's a great bump.  I'm so glad.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished doing my taxes (yes, I procrastinate). It's a bump because they're done.


----------



## Jeff

I always get a bump from reading this thread.


----------



## DenverRalphy

luvmy4brats said:


> I just finished doing my taxes (yes, I procrastinate). It's a bump because they're done.


Amen to that. I just now finished mine too. I procrastinated my filing because I thought for sure I was going to owe this year. Actually came out a few coins richer!  so that's a definite bump to my day.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Had my taxes finished back in Feb...already have my refund.  (Plz don't smack me.)

My bump came today when my dad was able to do _his_. He's been so sick, I was afraid I was going to have to do them for him. He's VERY independent and he wouldn't have liked that at all.


----------



## drenee

Donna, I'm so glad about your dad.  
I was thinking this afternoon I was going to PM you and inquire about him.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Anju No. 469 said:


> feeling good today


Very good news!

Pima County Fair starts today and I found out the schedule for when the chickens would be there before they were gone. (I usually find out after the first weekend and that is too late!) 

I am going to the fair Saturday morning.


----------



## OliviaD

Is finally feeling better after being sick all night and all day.  *whew!*


----------



## luvmy4brats

My husband FINALLY got official word he got a promotion! 

And I fixed my lawnmower...

and I didn't have to make dinner...


----------



## telracs

luvmy4brats said:


> My husband FINALLY got official word he got a promotion!


Congrats!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Wow, you had a great day, Luv.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Promotion, eh Heather:  I'm guessing you'll be joining iPaddlers Anonymous soon then. . . . 



Congrats to him!


----------



## DenverRalphy

luvmy4brats said:


> My husband FINALLY got official word he got a promotion!
> 
> and I didn't have to make dinner...


That almost translates to... "Fantastic night on the town."


----------



## loonlover

luvmy4brats said:


> My husband FINALLY got official word he got a promotion!
> 
> And I fixed my lawnmower...
> 
> and I didn't have to make dinner...


Wow! What a day!


----------



## luvmy4brats

DenverRalphy said:


> That almost translates to... "Fantastic night on the town."


Actually it was, "Hey, my hands hurt from fixing the mower, and my brains hurt from doing the taxes, could you grab McD's on the way home  We'll go out to dinner once it actually goes into effect.

My husbands sends his thanks for all the congratulations.

Ann, I hope to order it at the end of the month if all goes well.


----------



## Anju 

Congrats luv, triple bumps! but BIG congrats to DH!


----------



## BTackitt

I get to bring grandma home from teh hospital today. Monday night she lost electricity in her home, and fell around 8pm. she was still on the floor at 8:30pm TUESDAY night when my mom was finally able to reach one of the neighbors when grandma wouldn't answer her phone. she was quite dehydrated, and a bit delusional, so they kept her in the hospital all week. Mom called me Wed morning to let me know what was going on, and I flew up here  (San Francisco from Dallas)as soon as I got out of class. She is 91, but when the EMT's arrived Tuesday night, she kept telling them she was 89  .


----------



## Jeff

BTackitt said:


> She is 91, but when the EMT's arrived Tuesday night, she kept telling them she was 89  .


Don't all older women lie about their age?


----------



## drenee

I'm so glad she's going to be okay.  
My grandmother fell around age 85 or so, and it was several hours before someone found her.
deb


----------



## Mandy

Kindergarten had no school today (because today was registration for next year's classes), so my youngest daughter and I have enjoyed a nice day together. Her cousin, Landon, just came over, so they're now happily racing the Barbie cars while I'm stuck watching 'Yo Gabba Gabba.'


----------



## DonnaFaz

Cobbie said:


> because I don't feel my age and I didn't want to be treated as such. It's all a state of mind.


I'm right there with you on this one! 

~Donna~


----------



## Jeff

Cobbie said:


> Excuse me? You honestly think we would do that?  Though I don't mind people knowing my age I didn't list it on my profile for quite a while because I don't feel my age and I didn't want to be treated as such. It's all a state of mind.


I'll take that as a yes.


----------



## ladyknight33

My boss is buying a kindle YAY. After months of waffling that she can't jusitfy the price she finally decided  to take the plunge. She will be going on a  3 week vacation cruising thru the Panama Canal (we are in Florida) and she did not want to pay for an extra suitcase for her books.  I have demo'd my K2 in the past but today when she said she was intrested. I showed her how easy it was to buy a book from the kindle, took her to the amazon site bought another book. She saw how quickly they load and I did tell her about all the free book sites to visit. 

If she does not order a cover I will get her one just because I know how important it is to protect her invest me.


----------



## telracs

Thanks Cobbie!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I was able to buy all the listed supplies that Betsy gave us for our quilting class on sale from Joann's today.  Yay!!

I also learned how to add pictures to our Yahoo group.  IT WAS A GOOD DAY!


----------



## maryannaevans

I went to the Native Plant Society's annual sale and found a paw paw tree.  I've been wanting one of those for a while now, but the only online sources I found were sold out for the year.  The man who sold it to me said that we were at the far southern end of the range, so it might not grow for me, but I figured it was a ten-buck gamble.

I'm told the fruit is sweet and creamy--something like a cross between a banana and a pineapple.  They grow wild as an understory tree in Mississippi, where I'm from, and I've always had this notion that they were a rare sweet treat for my ancestors, so I wanted one as sort of a historical souvenir.

Here's hoping it grows!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Originally had this as a "thump" but after thinking about it, I think it was my BUMP! I fell asleep before the opening credits of a rented movie and slept all the way through a second movie... My DH said they were So-So and I did not miss anything, so I got a few hours of rest (that I must have REALLY needed) and missed movies that I really would not have liked anyway...


----------



## intinst

Cobbie said:


> Excuse me? You honestly think we would do that?  Though I don't mind people knowing my age I didn't list it on my profile for quite a while because I don't feel my age and I didn't want to be treated as such. It's all a state of mind.
> 
> My bump - It's the last day for workmen in my house. My week in Limbo will be over.


Age is a state of mind over matter, if you don't mind, it don't matter!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cobbie said:


> Excuse me? You honestly think we would do that?  Though I don't mind people knowing my age I didn't list it on my profile for quite a while because I don't feel my age and I didn't want to be treated as such. It's all a state of mind.
> 
> My bump - It's the last day for workmen in my house. My week in Limbo will be over.


OMG! Cobbie... no you can not be... surely you did the math wrong... are you sure? Remember I am good with numbers and I did meeet you in Arlington, so please don't try to fool me!  You CERTAINLY do NOT look a day over.... hmmmmm... let me say... 54....


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OMG! Cobbie... no you can not be... surely you did the math wrong... are you sure? Remember I am good with numbers and I did meeet you in Arlington, so please don't try to fool me!  You CERTAINLY do NOT look a day over.... hmmmmm... let me say... 54....


Maybe she sent her kid sister to the meet-up.... 'cause I saw the photos you all posted too...


----------



## sheltiemom

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OMG! Cobbie... no you can not be... surely you did the math wrong... are you sure?


I agree, you did the math wrong.


----------



## telracs

I don't lie about my age, I just forget how old I am.


----------



## Anju 

so far today is a bump day - since I can't "complain" to others, y'all get my bumps and thumps.  Sorry, it might be several months before this is all over ARGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Seeing Miss Anju back on the boards talking about her house.  Not having to go to work.  Admiring photos of my new lake house!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I bought myself a Nerf gun to keep unruly BRATs and cats in line


----------



## drenee

Brendan - pictures, please.

Heather - pictures please.  LOL.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I don't have any pictures to share. I'm not big on taking them and I lost a whole bunch yesterday when my computer crashed. But I do have this one that was on my cell fone. It's a picture of the lake. It's the biggest lake in Texas (manmade), but I heard that all the lakes in Texas are manmade though I find it hard to believe. If you want to see a really 'good' picture go to the infinity thread and have a look.


----------



## drenee

I've heard the same thing said about WV lakes.
I know the ones my boyfriend lives on are manmade.  His family 
formed them years ago.  
deb


----------



## sheltiemom

Brendan Carroll said:


> It's the biggest lake in Texas (manmade), but I heard that all the lakes in Texas are manmade though I find it hard to believe.


Caddo Lake in Northeast Texas is the only large natural lake in Texas and is the largest in the South. Love your pictures of your lake house. I grew up around the pine trees and lakes in East Texas.

My bump today was getting almost $50 from Coinstar and adding it to my Amazon gift certificate.

And another bump was I took a Mac class at the store where I got my new computer. It was really a good class and I learned a lot. But, Cobbie, my "thump" was the "boy" teaching it was one of my son's best friends from high school. I felt so old watching this guy leading this class.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

sheltiemom said:


> Caddo Lake in Northeast Texas is the only large natural lake in Texas and is the largest in the South. Love your pictures of your lake house. I grew up around the pine trees and lakes in East Texas.


Thanks for the info, Miss Sheltie. I forgot about Caddo Lake. I know it's off topic but I had to post a pic of Caddo Lake.

An old Indian legend, my father told me, says that the lake appeared overnight one night a long time ago. Makes you wonder.


----------



## Annalog

Bump 1: Whole blood donation at the Red Cross went perfectly this morning (no tissue plugs! ). 

Bump 2: Went to Pima County Fair (after blood donation). I had a good time and did not step in anything that stuck to my shoes.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10664.0.html    Intinst did it again... The mirror trick!    AND BRENDAN's


Spoiler



BUTT!


----------



## anivyl

- Got my rice cooker home
- Finally got a new bolster pillow ^_^v only took me 5 years to try and get a new one >.>
- successfully surprised a friend over the weekend and now I had a good trip home from it
- knowing that a special man misses me ^_^v
- TWO CHOCOLATE CAKES IN 1 DAY! THAT'S A WIN!


----------



## telracs

As some of you know, today was the Manhattan MS walk. My sister got to check-in around 9 am, got our t-shirts and bibs, then picked up our free bagel and a yummy free tea.  Now, my sister and I hate stating around and waiting, so we decided to start the walk.  There are 2 different routes on this walk, a 3 mile one that we usually do that goes through downtown Manhattan, and a six mile one that goes across the Brooklyn Bridge.  Well, my ingenious sister suggested that instead of the downtown one, that we go along the bridge route, but only do half of it.  I agreed and off we went.  I have to admit something, the last time we walked over the bridge, I had a panic attack and hated every minute of it.  However, today went well and we had a nice walk with a whole bunch of people.... 

We turned off the marked route after the 2 mile mark, but then we walked another mile to the IHOP restaurant my sister likes and had lunch.  I'm uploading my pictures now, so I'll start another photo thread soon...


----------



## Anju 

good good day today!


good for you Scarlet - that's what I am having problems with - I love to walk!


----------



## telracs

Anju No. 469 said:


> good good day today!


Yippee! BTW, been meaning to say it's nice to have you back full time.


----------



## Anju 

Thanks Scarlet - not quite full time yet, still have not tackled the pictures and the intro threads.  Better than it was though!


----------



## telracs

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thanks Scarlet - not quite full time yet, still have not tackled the pictures and the intro threads. Better than it was though!


Check out the photo thread, please... We have a nice flower a day thread that hopefully will make you smile.


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10664.0.html    Intinst did it again... The mirror trick!    AND BRENDAN's
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> BUTT!


The fact that I helped make someone's day a little better!


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> The fact that I helped make someone's day a little better!


Your posts do that every day, intinst.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Your posts do that every day, intinst.


I second that motion...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> The fact that I helped make someone's day a little better!


I was quite honored and humbly thrilled to think that I, too, like Mr. Intinst, had a hand (or in this case a


Spoiler



butt


) in helping make the world a better place.


----------



## intinst

Brendan Carroll said:


> I was quite honored and humbly thrilled to think that I, too, like Mr. Intinst, had a hand (or in this case a
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> butt
> 
> 
> ) in helping make the world a better place.


Better yours than mine! ;


----------



## loonlover

Susan in VA said:


> Your posts do that every day, intinst.





scarlet said:


> I second that motion...


Don't flatter him too much! I'll never hear the end of it or have access to the computer while he is recuperating.


----------



## intinst

loonlover said:


> Don't flatter him too much! I'll never hear the end of it or *have access to the computer while he is recuperating*.


Another good reason to have the Asus notebook!


----------



## BTackitt

We got my grandma some in-home companionship for the next 3 weeks (until my semester is over) so I could come home yesterday. Waking up in my own bed is my "bump" for today.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Bump today. What could it be. Well, let me think. I know . . .

*This is my 5,000th Kindleboard post.*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Anju 

WOO HOO ED!!!

How exciting for all of us - to have you here and have such wonderful posts from you!

CONGARTS!


----------



## intinst

Congrats on reaching 5000, Ed!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This is my. . . . .







9813th post. . .




Just 'cause it's not a round number doesn't mean it's not a milestone. . . . . .


(Sorry, Ed. . . .not meaning to upstage you!)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Ann, I am but a shadow in the radiance of your diadem. But even with that, this Queen shines.  

Thanks for the congrats. I love the yellow rose. I almost want to put it between my teeth and dance a naked conga dance. (Sorry for the image, but its my trademark . . . after the G&S quotes, that is).

Ed Pattersong


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I have 2 bumps:  seeing DH unexpectedly in the middle of the day (after almost 6 yrs of marriage, he still makes my heart beat faster just by catching a glimpse) and becoming the new owner of a used iMac (ebay) for a steal!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Know what you mean...42 yrs. next month and I feel the same.  Congrats on scoring your steal.


You got married when you were 3?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Nah...10


Oh, wait, I can't tease, must not respond....


----------



## Susan in VA

Woohoo!  100 pages of bumps!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Woohoo Susan. I remember when you decided to start this thread, during the great "bumping" debate.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Have shoes on for the first time since Jan 22, really feel weird, but good!


----------



## crebel

Anju No. 469 said:


> Have shoes on for the first time since Jan 22, really feel weird, but good!


Good News! I'm so glad you are recovering.

My bump for the day: I am on KB and posting WITHOUT craving a cigarette (sitting at the computer without smoking has been my toughest time, so I haven't been sitting here much and hardly posting at all).


----------



## loca

Anju No. 469 said:


> Have shoes on for the first time since Jan 22, really feel weird, but good!


Um, that sounds weird, lol


----------



## geoffthomas

Good news about the shoes, Dona.
Now you can begin to take longer walks.

And Chris - hooray for you.

I get a bump just coming here and reading the posts.


----------



## Anju 

Another bump - a friend came over and took away 5 shelves of paper books for charities in town, we don't have a car and being on a walker makes it difficult to load books  

AND

I so far feel better today than I have in months!


----------



## loonlover

Anju No. 469 said:


> I so far feel better today than I have in months!


So glad to hear that.


----------



## drenee

Dona, the fact that you feel better is a bump for your KB friends also.
So very happy to hear.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

drenee said:


> Dona, the fact that you feel better is a bump for your KB friends also.
> So very happy to hear.
> deb


Second that notion, Miss Dona! And my bump for the day: Making it out of Wal-Mart's alive with all purchases intact and accounted for once I made it home.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> Another bump - a friend came over and took away 5 shelves of paper books for charities in town, we don't have a car and being on a walker makes it difficult to load books  AND
> I so far feel better today than I have in months!


Good for you!  And good that you have a friend to help you do the things you need to get done! It makes me feel better about you being ALL the way in MEXICO!  I do worry about you my friend. 


crebel said:


> Good News! I'm so glad you are recovering.
> 
> My bump for the day: I am on KB and posting WITHOUT craving a cigarette (sitting at the computer without smoking has been my toughest time, so I haven't been sitting here much and hardly posting at all).


THAT sounds great Chris! You are back with US and you are a *healthier* _you!_

My BUMP is I am tied for Teacher of the Year with my friend... the one I voted for! so it's a Win/WIN!


----------



## anivyl

yay dona! shoes 

my bump for the day: using the rice cooker proper for the first time LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Woohoo Susan. I remember when you decided to start this thread, during the great "bumping" debate.
> 
> Ed Patterson


  Bumping debate?? Must've totally slipped my mind... I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> My bump for the day: I am on KB and posting WITHOUT craving a cigarette


Yay! Good for you!! 

My bump just now: Reading the good news about Noggin!


----------



## telracs

Spending 20 minutes showing off my kindle to my big boss in order to explain why I'm off for the rest of the week.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Yay! Good for you!!
> 
> My bump just now: Reading the good news about Noggin!


WHERE did you read THAT


----------



## sheltiemom

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My BUMP is I am tied for Teacher of the Year with my friend... the one I voted for! so it's a Win/WIN!


Congratulations! That is a really good bump!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> WHERE did you read THAT


Thump thread.


----------



## pidgeon92

I got an offer on my house today! Only 5% under asking price. If all goes well, we will close on 5/21.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sheltiemom said:


> Congratulations! That is a really good bump!


Thank You Sheltie Mom! 
Yes, it is... best part was I got to read all of the comments the staff who nominated me wrote. It's is nice to see others notice... 



Susan in VA said:


> Thump thread.


Thanks.


pidgeon92 said:


> I got an offer on my house today! Only 5% under asking price. If all goes well, we will close on 5/21.


Great News Pidgeon 92!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

pidgeon92 said:


> I got an offer on my house today! Only 5% under asking price. If all goes well, we will close on 5/21.


Great news! DH's family has an offer on FIL's house as well. . . .they close on Friday. Yes. _This_ Friday.  It's part of the reason we were over there this weekend. . . .get out all the stuff various family members want as well as the stuff that's going to auction the beginning of May. It hadn't even been _on_ the market yet, so no real asking price, but the guy who wants it offered what all felt would be fair. . .and no commissions to pay since there was no Realtor involved. . . . .


----------



## OliviaD

Looks like there were many good bumps on here yesterday.  Let's hope that the good stuff continues on.  Currently, I am blessed with time off and a chance to do a little surfing (web only  ) and some blogging.  Have a wonderful day, everyone!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I've been busy, so haven't had as much time on the forums lately - that's actually a bump for me, since the main reasons for that is that rehearsals for our local community theater's production of Cabaret are in full swing now. I have my usual small role, but it is a lot of fun, and I am looking forward to opening night next Thursday.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cobbie said:


> Congratulations, Meredith, Pidgeon and Ann.
> 
> My bump - I shipped Melissa fabric for some custom BB bags.


Thanks Cobbie!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

finding a piece of choc cheesecake in my freezer.  This is esp helpful since the Boss keeps screaming when she can't see me


----------



## B-Kay 1325

My bump for today was visiting my Dr. for blood work follow-up.  The official weight loss is 12 lbs. and the blood sugar A1C # is down significantly.  My Dr. was very pleased with my progress.  Yay!


----------



## Nathan

My 3 year old basically "keyed" my wife's car with a rock ALL THE WAY AROUND IT.  What's the bump?  He admitted that he did it, through tears of course.  He may be destructive, but at least he's honest


----------



## Anju 

Great BUMP BK - keep it up!

My BUMP BUMP BUMP for today!  Doctor came yesterday (yes they do make house calls here), gave me some gentle PT to do, YEAH.  Very pleased with my progress.  Maybe only have to wear brace another month and we will talk about walker vs. cane at that time.  Wants me to walk walk walk - said that will help my energy level.  I can get out of the house now, but all we have are cobblestones so can't go too far unless someone with a car comes by but at least I can pace the long driveway


----------



## drenee

Dona, that's great news.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Forgot to post a bump from yesterday...  after I finished my errands, I went to the JoAnn's nearby that's closing down and bought $ 27.50 worth of assorted stuff (mostly sewing supplies and notions  --  pins and thread and snaps and zippers and trims and machine needles and bobbins and such).

Why is that a big deal?

Because Monday is their last day open, and everything in the store is 90% off.  So I actually got $ 275 worth of supplies...  I won't need to go notions shopping for a few years.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I have a Great bump.  Today DH and I went on a date!  A friend of mine babysat for the Boss and we were gone from 10:30am until 4pm.  It was great we went to the movies, looked for shoes for DH (he's hard to shop for) and had chinese.  Even better, when we came home, my friend told us the Boss was the best baby she'd ever babysat for.  She has 4 kids and close to a billion nieces and nephews (she's one of 9) so I figure she would know.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Spending the weekend with good friends, drinking margaritas and having a great time!


----------



## Jeff

Brendan Carroll said:


> Spending the weekend with good friends, drinking margaritas and having a great time!


Oops.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Jeff said:


> Oops.


It's so rare to be moving fast this time of the morning!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What started out as a thump turned into a bump.

My computer runs like molasses in January. I've been putting off running Housecalls because it takes forever, but it does a great cleanup job. Decided to bite the bullet and run it.

Went to the website and they've changed it so a quick scan only takes 15 minutes. I downloaded the launcher and it wouldn't launch. Tried four times. That was the thump.

Figured I might as well increase my virtual paging file while I was at it and all of a sudden, the housecall launcher opened all by itself. It took three times the promised 15 minutes, but it found 58 infections and cleaned them all up. That was the bump.








that my computer will now run like molasses in July.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my bump, the Boss is starting to walk (taking shaky steps no more than, say, 4).  My thump for the day, the Boss is walking!  I'm so excited that she's walking, but I'm so sad that she's growing up.  I guess this means I'll have to talk DH into having another!


----------



## Susan in VA

Baby watch coming up!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Susan in VA said:


> Baby watch coming up!


As soon as the bills are paid off (sucky insurance), then I think I can talk him into baby #2


----------



## Annalog

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> As soon as the bills are paid off (sucky insurance), then I think I can talk him into baby #2


That reminded me that the hospital bills for my daughter were not paid off until she was three years old. (I don't remember if we even had insurance.) Is it surprising that she is an only child?  She turns 30 next month and has two daughters. She did not want her first daughter to be an only child.


----------



## loca

Some ephedrine giving me a kick today


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Looks like the deal on the lake house might be falling through due to title/deed search problems, but never fear I have plan B. I found this fixer-up not far from the lake. A little TLC... maybe Miss Meredith could give me a few pointers and all should be well.


----------



## patrisha w.

My bump was that I felt well enough today to get out and buy groceries.

My partner and I have been coughing, sneezing and blowing our noses for almost two weeks and since he is now housebound, when I get sick and can't get out, we eat the pantry down. 

Normally I dislike buying groceries but today I was so thrilled to be not hacking up a lung I didn't mind the trip! However, I did decide not to go to community choir rehearsal tonight when I found myself short of breath and coughing when I was singing bits from H M S Pinafore in the car on the way back!

"For he himself has said it {coffcoff}
And it's greatly to his credit {coffcoff]
That he is an Englishman {coffcoff} 
That he  is an E-e-e-e-nglish {coffcoff} man! "

Patrisha


----------



## Gertie Kindle

After all the trouble my HP kids had at the Reader's Theater, we found out that they are going to put us overachievers (that's what the head person said) first next year.  I'm going to invite the current second years back next year to participate in the play if they want.

The really good news is that I have several versions already done to suit however many kids sign up next year.


----------



## Neo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> After all the trouble my HP kids had at the Reader's Theater, we found out that they are going to put us overachievers (that's what the head person said) first next year. I'm going to invite the current second years back next year to participate in the play if they want.
> 
> The really good news is that I have several versions already done to suit however many kids sign up next year.


Seriously, this sounds like so much fun! Can I sign up for it next year too? I mean, I AM someone's kid, right ?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neo said:


> Seriously, this sounds like so much fun! Can I sign up for it next year too? I mean, I AM someone's kid, right ?


You can be McGonagall. I could use an assistant headmistress.

Yes, we do have a lot of fun. The kids get sorted, they earn points for their house, we have a tri-wizard tournament. I make up puzzles and games and quizzes and we even discuss the books.


----------



## Anju  

My first bump of the day is hat patrisha and her partner are both feeling better!  Just keep on keeping on!


----------



## kdawna

My 27 year old daughter, passed her LPN State Board of Nursing Exam! She is raising her almost 4 yr old daughter alone... it's been been a struggle getting to this place! I am so happy!
  Brenda J.


----------



## drenee

Huge congratulations to your daughter.  Nursing boards are not easy.
deb


----------



## mamiller

Bumps and thumps...thanks Dona for setting me straight!

Mr. VikingWarrior returning is a big BUMP!  

...but so is doing the 'Twist' with a brontosaurus.


----------



## Jeff

Congratulations, Cobbie.


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Cobbie.  
I think you've definitely earned the right to pick on Scarlet all you want.
deb


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Cobbie said:


> Thanks, Jeff and Deb. Actually, I'm surprised I noticed.


man i can not wait till i hit 2002 posts i am close to that in weight...


----------



## vikingwarrior22

my bump for the day was hearing from Cobbie and MAMILLER thanks I missed you folks more than you would believe


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My bump is no real thumps for today.  But the night isn't over.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Couple bumps... opening night for our local community theater's production of Cabaret is tomorrow (I have a small role as one of the sailors), and my satiric novel is included on Red Adept Review's Honorable Mentions list today.
Elmore


----------



## Trilby

I got a iPod Touch, Shh, it's my Mother's day gift (opened early) lol


----------



## loca

Trilby said:


> I got a iPod Touch, Shh, it's my Mother's day gift (opened early) lol


YOu cheater


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, Coldwater Creek catalog came in the mail yesterday and it had a jacket I really liked that would be _perfect_ for the graduation I'm going to Saturday.

BUT, no way it would arrive in time unless I spent a bunch extra for fast shipping.

BUT, there's a shop at Tyson's Corner so I went out to check it out. YAY. . .they had many. . .even one in my size. . . .and I got a free necklace as well 'just because' . . . and they were giving 25% off everything. Woo Hoo!

So then I wandered around the mall for a bit. . .didn't know there was a Vera Bradley store there. The patterns look very different in real life than they do on computer screens. . . .nice lady asked if I needed help, we chatted, I mentioned that the small laptop bag is exactly the right size for an iPad. She said, "oh, good to know; we were looking for a bag for a lady with a Kindle the other day". . . .I said, "Small Betsy is perfect". I think she said the person was going to use a place mat and sew something up. I also discovered they have reading glasses. . .too cool. . . .will keep it in mind when I need another pair.  And then the nice lady gave me a bottle of water. . . .

TacoBell for lunch on the way home. . . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> My bump - I finally hit 2000 posts. Still seems like only yesterday when I was at 450 and had to work like crazy to reach 500 so I could officially "pick on" Scarlet.  Her rule.


2000   Wow. How did that happen so fast?


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann, the picture of the jacket you posted over in GM looks nice but we want a pic of you _wearing_ it. (And what does it go with? Tailored slacks or a skirt?) It's beautiful fabric. What a great find.


----------



## 908tracy

Trilby said:


> I got a iPod Touch, Shh, it's my Mother's day gift (opened early) lol


Way cool Mothers' Day gift Trilby!!!! I want one too. =)


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> My bump - I finally hit 2000 posts. Still seems like only yesterday when I was at 450 and had to work like crazy to reach 500 so I could officially "pick on" Scarlet.  Her rule.


Way cool, girlfriend!


----------



## Annalog

Cobbie said:


> My bump - I finally hit 2000 posts. Still seems like only yesterday when I was at 450 and had to work like crazy to reach 500 so I could officially "pick on" Scarlet.  Her rule.


Congratulations!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Ann, the picture of the jacket you posted over in GM looks nice but we want a pic of you _wearing_ it. (And what does it go with? Tailored slacks or a skirt?) It's beautiful fabric. What a great find.


yeah. . . . .no. . . . .don't hold your breath. . . . .I don't do pictures, remember? 

It'll go with dressy jeans or tailored slacks.


----------



## Trilby

loca said:


> YOu cheater


 Yup I cheated and I'm loving it! haha Been spending a lot of time playing with the apps.


----------



## Annalog

Bump - K2 and KDX 2.5 update announcement - Collections and PDF Pan and Zoom in Late May. I can make sure DH has it on his DX for his model railroad magazines and on my K2 before I go on vacation in Sedona with my mom in early June! I am going to start looking for PDF maps of hiking trails this weekend, if not earlier.

EDIT: This is better than the bump I was going to post: $5 Ace Rewards card received in the mail today in time to buy more stuff for chicken coop.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Annalog said:


> Bump - K2 and KDX 2.5 update announcement - Collections and PDF Pan and Zoom in Late May. I can make sure DH has it on his DX for his model railroad magazines and on my K2 before I go on vacation in Sedona with my mom in early June! I am going to start looking for PDF maps of hiking trails this weekend, if not earlier.
> 
> EDIT: This is better than the bump I was going to post: $5 Ace Rewards card received in the mail today in time to buy more stuff for chicken coop.


What? Yay! Where? . . . . off to check "Let's Talk Kindle"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Had a great time at the Book Fair and Art & Science Expo with the GK's.  They had a marine biologist give a lecture.  Very interesting.  I never knew that one oyster can clean pollution out of 50 gallons of water in an hour.  So, they are building oyster reefs to clean up our river.


----------



## telracs

downloaded the updated "mypublisher" software and am starting my DC photobook.  since i have a mac I don't get ALL the cool features Betsy got when she downloaded it for her book, but lots of new fonts and layout options make me happy.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Had a great time at the Book Fair and Art & Science Expo with the GK's. They had a marine biologist give a lecture. Very interesting. I never knew that one oyster can clean pollution out of 50 gallons of water in an hour. So, they are building oyster reefs to clean up our river.


Oh Gertie that's wonderful that they are building oyster reefs to clean up your river. I can tell ya though, knowing this I don't think I will ever eat oyster stew again! UGH!!!!


----------



## Annalog

908tracy said:


> Oh Gertie that's wonderful that they are building oyster reefs to clean up your river. I can tell ya though, knowing this I don't think I will ever eat oyster stew again! UGH!!!!


This is why don't eat liver. I think of it as a filter.


----------



## geoffthomas

Cobbie,
Let me add my congratulations to your 2,000 posts.
Way to go.

We ARE having fun while we learn here, right?


----------



## intinst

With all that has happened with KB and myself recently, 
I've neglected to congratulate Ann in Arlington on reaching Ten Thousand Posts!
Congratulations Ann and thanks for all you do!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Really?  


Oh. . . .yeah. .. .I hadn't noticed.. . . .


Thanks for the congrats!


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations Ann!


----------



## geoffthomas

Ann,
You are such a gracious lady.
And you and the other mods are so busy that I am not surprised that you did not notice.

It is fun to be here with all of you.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Well my Bump of the day is that I got a LG Rumor Touch... That just came out recently...


----------



## mamiller

Cobbie said:


> Thank you, Geoff. Fun, I get, but learn? We're supposed to learn?
> 
> Congratulations, Ann!


Oh I learned a lot! I learned that Susan talks to the Owls. That Mr. Jeff doesn't like Glee. That Ms. Cobbie doesn't like my boss. That Miss Merry douses everyone with cookies until they roll around in their living room like that blueberry girl from Willy Wonka. That Mr. Brendan is actually the actor in those "the world's most interesting Man" commercials. That Mr. VikingWarrior discovered America. That Miss Olivia has pigtails. That Ann can play the acoustic guitar better than me...well..so can this whole board.

...but I'm still learning!


----------



## mamiller

...oh!  And Miss Margaret is the founding owner of Victoria's Secret.


----------



## loca

MagicalWingLT said:


> Well my Bump of the day is that I got a LG Rumor Touch... That just came out recently...


Getting very techy bump


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My bump for the day was making it into Miss Miller's bump!  But now that the secret is out, I'll have to move... faster. The deal on my lake house fell through so I had to opt for a smaller villa on a pond. I think it will be a snap to clean and the yard will not require much maintenance.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> 2000   Wow. How did that happen so fast?


Sorry to have neglected you Ms. Cobbie congratulations!... I have not felt like coming to the Bump thread and only did so because Brendan emailed me telling me about your Bump and Maureen's Bump... still am not feeling it... but I have to keep spreading the sunshine around as my BFF always says...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> My bump for the day was making it into Miss Miller's bump!  But now that the secret is out, I'll have to move... faster. The deal on my lake house fell through so I had to opt for a smaller villa on a pond. I think it will be a snap to clean and the yard will not require much maintenance.


Brennnnnnn-daaaan!  THAT does not look like the picture you sent me!


----------



## MagicalWingLT

*ROTFLOL* What a shack! lol


----------



## Brenda Carroll

So, you are the one spreading sunshine?! Would you please stop drying out my potted plants? I don't have the time or energy to water them everyday!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brendan Carroll said:


> So, you are the one spreading sunshine?! Would you please stop drying out my potted plants? I don't have the time or energy to water them everyday!!


You know how Home Depot advertises that you can return plants within a year with receipt no questions asked?

Well, I did, and the girl poked her finger in the pot, looked at me accusingly, and said, "These plants are dry." Yes, Ma'am, I don't make a habit of watering dead plants.

Sometimes a thump can be a bump.

Ms. Miller ... Victoria's Secret? hmmmm


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> So, you are the one spreading sunshine?! Would you please stop drying out my potted plants? I don't have the time or energy to water them everyday!!


 Well, I happen to know that you have a personal gardener who takes great care to have your plants watered and fed... Did ya fire Fabio?


----------



## Jane917

Brendan Carroll said:


> My bump for the day was making it into Miss Miller's bump!  But now that the secret is out, I'll have to move... faster. The deal on my lake house fell through so I had to opt for a smaller villa on a pond. I think it will be a snap to clean and the yard will not require much maintenance.


If your villa-on-a-pond deal falls through, I am sure I can get you a space her:


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, I happen to know that you have a personal gardener who takes great care to have your plants watered and fed... Did ya fire Fabio?


No, I did not fire FABIAN. Fabio is this fellow here:








And this is Fabian:











Jane917 said:


> If your villa-on-a-pond deal falls through, I am sure I can get you a space her:


Thank you, Miss Jane. At last a sympathetic ear with good taste!!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

My first cup of Folger's with cinnamon creamer


----------



## Nicolas

Two of my friend got 5-s (in US: A-s, perfect marks) to their exams. I'll take it on Monday. It really is a heads up.


----------



## drenee

Nicolas, that's great news.  Hopefully that will help to calm your nerves.
Good luck.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

drenee said:


> Nicolas, that's great news. Hopefully that will help to calm your nerves.
> Good luck.
> deb


Nicolas, good luck. You can do it!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH and one of his coworkers brought lunch to share!  Instead of a pb&j I got pizza (it was still warm too!).  Yeah for me!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Great idea for a thread.  

About an hour ago, I hit 100 ebook sales for Firefly Island.    As I write this, I'm at 103 ebook sales.  That is my bump of today.

I've only placed Firefly Island in the Kindle store about three weeks ago, and it doesn't yet exist in any other ebook store (such as iBooks), so I'm rather pleased.  The hardcover was released back in 2007, so it's exciting to see the book's new life in Kindle.  I'm hoping to keep increasing the sales, and to release another book soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I talked my Mother into buying the 30 pack of Scott double rolls so I don't have to go back again when she runs out next week.  Found a $3 off coupon.


----------



## drenee

Gertie, you crack me up.  

Daniel, congratulations.  Great bump.  
deb


----------



## telracs

David Tennant/Patrick Stewart Hamlet on iTunes....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scarlet said:


> David Tennant/Patrick Stewart Hamlet on iTunes....


I watched that the other night. Excellent!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

drenee said:


> Daniel, congratulations. Great bump.


Thanks! Just sold 6 or 7 more copies, and for the first time, entered Kindle's top 25 bestsellers for epic fantasy. Great "bump" for this Friday! *happy dance*


----------



## drenee

DArenson said:


> Thanks! Just sold 6 or 7 more copies, and for the first time, entered Kindle's top 25 bestsellers for epic fantasy. Great "bump" for this Friday! *happy dance*


----------



## intinst




----------



## Daniel Arenson

Those are EXACTLY the dances I'm doing right now!  Being in the Top 25 is very exciting... my first time there.  It's huge exposure, because it shows up on the first page when you're browsing for epic fantasy books, so I'm now seeing a sale every few minutes.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


>


intinst, your image is my 2nd bump for today.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have everything prepared for our yard sale tomorrow. It's either already out in the yard, or in the garage waiting to go out in the morning. I even fixed the old vacuum cleaner up enough to be able to sell it.

If anybody wants to come out to the Eastern Shore of MD tomorrow morning, I'll make you some REALLY good deals.   

I'm getting ready to make one more sweep of the house to see if there's anything else that can go.


----------



## drenee

Heather, I wish I did live closer.  I have spent my entire day cleaning out and getting things ready to go to Goodwill.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie said:


> Congratulations on everyone's bump today. I cleaned out my shoe stash and took them to Goodwill. That's not my bump.
> 
> My bump is now I can buy new ones.


LOL! I put a bunch of purses in the bin to go out tomorrow. When I told my husband he asked me how long it was going to be before I went out to buy more.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

That is our plan for tomorrow...sorta... getting all of DD's clothes together to pass on to her cousin. She already has 13 pairs of shoes in a box for her.


----------



## Addie

luvmy4brats said:


> I have everything prepared for our yard sale tomorrow. It's either already out in the yard, or in the garage waiting to go out in the morning. I even fixed the old vacuum cleaner up enough to be able to sell it.
> 
> If anybody wants to come out to the Eastern Shore of MD tomorrow morning, I'll make you some REALLY good deals.
> 
> I'm getting ready to make one more sweep of the house to see if there's anything else that can go.


I loved helping mom out with garage sales when I was little. We haven't done one in years. I thought it was so neat because I got to sell canned coke for a quarter. It was like I was helping out, too!
Good luck with your garage sale!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

More happy dancing.  Firefly Island in Kindle's top 1000 overall (896) -- 12th bestselling epic fantasy.


----------



## Jeff

My wife and I were having lunch today with my great-grandson, Camden, who had his second birthday on the Ides of March. I got up to check on a computer alarm and Camden asked my wife where I'd gone. She said she didn't know and added that she couldn't keep track of me. Camden looked at her and said, "He's a funny guy."


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I sold my 100th copy of Turning Back The Clock today!!!


----------



## Annalog

Jeff said:


> My wife and I were having lunch today with my great-grandson, Camden, who had his second birthday on the Ides of March. I got up to check on a computer alarm and Camden asked my wife where I'd gone. She said she didn't know and added that she couldn't keep track of me. Camden looked at her and said, "He's a funny guy."


----------



## mlewis78

My bump today was the great weather here today (sunny in the 70s, in the 60s tonight) and having my 2nd interview at a law firm.  Another bump was having the day off from temping, since we finished the project yesterday.  Worked temp 6 days last week and 4 this week.


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> My bump today was the great weather here today (sunny in the 70s, in the 60s tonight) and having my 2nd interview at a law firm. Another bump was having the day off from temping, since we finished the project yesterday. Worked temp 6 days last week and 4 this week.


I was hoping your bump was a new permanent job....

Be keeping my fingers crossed for the law firm!


----------



## Addie

My bump was getting my reusable grocery bags from Amazon today. Finally I can stop drowning in saved plastic bags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AddieLove said:


> My bump was getting my reusable grocery bags from Amazon today. Finally I can stop drowning in saved plastic bags.


I have lots of those reusable bags, but I keep forgetting to bring them with me. On the other hand, I have the plastic bags ready for recycling, and forget to bring them to the store to put in the recycle bins, even when I trip over them.

It's kind of fun to see products that say things like ... This product was made from 80 recycled plastic bags.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I had a bump a few days back and think with all of the sadness I forgot it was even a bump.... My Director asked me to be her assistant next fall... it is about 14K more a year but...  I don't know... I LOVE my job I have and the children's progress is FAR more rewarding than any amount of money...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I have lots of those reusable bags, but I keep forgetting to bring them with me. On the other hand, I have the plastic bags ready for recycling, and forget to bring them to the store to put in the recycle bins, even when I trip over them.
> It's kind of fun to see products that say things like ... This product was made from 80 recycled plastic bags.


There are these COOL tote bags that our zoo sells that are 100% recycled grocery bags... and they are soft!


----------



## Addie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I have lots of those reusable bags, but I keep forgetting to bring them with me. On the other hand, I have the plastic bags ready for recycling, and forget to bring them to the store to put in the recycle bins, even when I trip over them.
> 
> It's kind of fun to see products that say things like ... This product was made from 80 recycled plastic bags.


I use the grocery bags for my bathroom trash cans, but I only need to change them out once a week. So I feel like I'll never use them all. I have a big pile ready to go to the store to recycle as well, but I keep forgetting, too.
I think remembering to bring the reusable ones will be my next hurdle. I'll leave them in the car, but I think there's a strong possibility I'll forget to bring them into the store with me. 



Meredith Sinclair said:


> There are these COOL tote bags that our zoo sells that are 100% recycled grocery bags... and they are soft!


That's awesome! Now I want your zoo's tote bags, too!



Meredith Sinclair said:


> I had a bump a few days back and think with all of the sadness I forgot it was even a bump.... My Director asked me to be her assistant next fall... it is about 14K more a year but...  I don't know... I LOVE my job I have and the children's progress is FAR more rewarding than any amount of money...


Congrats on the offer! Whether you decide to take it or not, I think it's great you got the offer. Means you're definitely doing something right.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I had a bump a few days back and think with all of the sadness I forgot it was even a bump.... My Director asked me to be her assistant next fall... it is about 14K more a year but...  I don't know... I LOVE my job I have and the children's progress is FAR more rewarding than any amount of money...


It's a flattering offer, and I'm sure very tempting. Sometimes I think being an assistant means that your boss gets to dump everything she doesn't want to do on you.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

AddieLove said:


> That's awesome! Now I want your zoo's tote bags, too!
> Congrats on the offer! Whether you decide to take it or not, I think it's great you got the offer. Means you're definitely doing something right.


Thanks. I am trying to see if there is a link to where to order the bags.

Here is the link!
http://www.myrecycledbags.com/2007/05/18/recycled-plastic-grocery-tote-bag/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AddieLove said:


> I think remembering to bring the reusable ones will be my next hurdle. I'll leave them in the car, but I think there's a strong possibility I'll forget to bring them into the store with me.


Yup, I do that, too. I've now got them all hanging in my coat closet where I can easily see them as I'm grabbing a jacket. That doesn't work, either. I guess it's just a habit that needs to be cultivated.


----------



## drenee

Jeff said:


> My wife and I were having lunch today with my great-grandson, Camden, who had his second birthday on the Ides of March. I got up to check on a computer alarm and Camden asked my wife where I'd gone. She said she didn't know and added that she couldn't keep track of me. Camden looked at her and said, "He's a funny guy."


Out of the mouths of babes.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was at Home Depot with the GKs this morning (thump).  They didn't have the border stones I needed to finish filling in my tree surround (thump).  

BUT, I did find the plant I've been endlessly searching for (BUMP).  One great bump cancels out two minor thumps.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my bump is almost a year in the making:  after the Boss was born, I lost around 30lbs.  She is almost a yr old (May 6th) and I still haven't put the weight back on.


----------



## Addie

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> my bump is almost a year in the making: after the Boss was born, I lost around 30lbs. She is almost a yr old (May 6th) and I still haven't put the weight back on.


That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cobbie said:


> I'm always looking for new plants. Which one did you find?


Purslane/Portulaca. It's the only plant that didn't die over the winter. Doesn't seem to get too thirsty. It's an annual, but it blooms frequently. Cute little flowers in a variety of colors. It looks like it puts out runners, so I'm keeping it in pots.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Yes, they're a succulent and very forgiving of neglect...my kind of plant.  I don't use them enough and have just the pots of them. Thanks for the reminder.


pictures?


----------



## Trilby

CT Eastern Railroad Museum opened today and I got to go there 

http://www.cteastrrmuseum.org/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scarlet said:


> pictures?


Here's a link to my post with a picture. It's such a sweet little flower.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9326.msg447699.html#msg447699


----------



## patrisha w.

The snow left has melted and we have normal Vermont spring rains today.

Patrisha


----------



## luvmy4brats

The yard sale wasn't as successful as I had hoped (I don't think the community advertised it very well) but my bump is that I have a couple hundred dollars more now than I did this morning. I also have less crap in my garage & shed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> The yard sale wasn't as successful as I had hoped (I don't think the community advertised it very well) but my bump is that I have a couple hundred dollars more now than I did this morning. I also have less crap in my garage & shed.


Did you sell any books? For some reason, books don't do well in garage sales here.

I spent most of today going through my book cases bagging up books to take to Goodwill. I have 13 bags so far and still a couple of shelves to go. I took in eight bags last week. It's good to declutter, but it hurts to get rid of books even those I know I'm never going to read again.


----------



## maryannaevans

My 14-year-old daughter's high school jazz band had a concert tonight.  It was all Latin music and they performed beautifully.  She played keyboards, which is her favorite instrument.  (The director had been putting her on marimbas, which she really doesn't like.)  She looked beautiful and very grown up in a red cotton jersey dress with a halter neckline and ruffled skirt.  It was an outdoor concert, so I sat with my friends on the grass and enjoyed the music and the warm evening.  It was very, very nice.


----------



## sem

Luv - I hope that my purse didn't go to the yard sale!


----------



## mamiller

maryannaevans said:


> My 14-year-old daughter's high school jazz band had a concert tonight. It was all Latin music and they performed beautifully. She played keyboards, which is her favorite instrument. (The director had been putting her on marimbas, which she really doesn't like.) She looked beautiful and very grown up in a red cotton jersey dress with a halter neckline and ruffled skirt. It was an outdoor concert, so I sat with my friends on the grass and enjoyed the music and the warm evening. It was very, very nice.


I was a jazz band groupie about a hundred and sixty years ago . I played the clarinet and there was no room for a clarinet in a jazz band , so I just sort of was a lacky and plugged in wires and things. hahahaha


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just being here and saying Hi to all you good people.


----------



## Addie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just being here and saying Hi to all you good people.


Ditto to that!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Hello everyone,

My "bump" today:

I participated in a 10 kilometer race this morning, along with 14,000 other runners.  It's one of Toronto's biggest races and raises money for kids with cancer.  This was my first time running 10 kilometers.  I completed the race in 57:35 minutes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DArenson said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My "bump" today:
> 
> I participated in a 10 kilometer race this morning, along with 14,000 other runners. It's one of Toronto's biggest races and raises money for kids with cancer. This was my first time running 10 kilometers. I completed the race in 57:35 minutes.


Congratulations. That's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Congratulations. That's quite an accomplishment.


Thanks! I beat about half of the 14,000 runners; good place in the middle. I'm happy with it, and now I have a medal.


----------



## drenee

Congratulations Daniel. That's awesome.

Pittsburgh, PA held a half marathon today. One of my daughter's friends posted this comment on FB after the race:
*Never underestimate a 4 foot chinese women, people running barefoot, or people with broken elbows. All of which beat me today.* He later stated that he _may_ have beat a severly pregnant woman, but he's not sure.

deb


----------



## Annalog

I agree. Congratulations Daniel. That's awesome!



drenee said:


> Pittsburgh, PA held a half marathon today. One of my daughter's friends posted this comment on FB after the race:
> *Never underestimate a 4 foot chinese women, people running barefoot, or people with broken elbows. All of which beat me today.* He later stated that he _may_ have beat a severly pregnant woman, but he's not sure.
> 
> deb


----------



## Daniel Arenson

drenee said:


> Congratulations Daniel. That's awesome.


Thanks!  I'm not a runner, I just wanted to finish it (it's for a good cause and all), so I'm happy that I managed to run it in a good time.


----------



## Anne

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did you sell any books? For some reason, books don't do well in garage sales here.
> 
> I spent most of today going through my book cases bagging up books to take to Goodwill. I have 13 bags so far and still a couple of shelves to go. I took in eight bags last week. It's good to declutter, but it hurts to get rid of books even those I know I'm never going to read again.


I wish I had a way to get my books to goodwill. I donot have a car.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did you sell any books? For some reason, books don't do well in garage sales here.
> 
> I spent most of today going through my book cases bagging up books to take to Goodwill. I have 13 bags so far and still a couple of shelves to go. I took in eight bags last week. It's good to declutter, but it hurts to get rid of books even those I know I'm never going to read again.


No, I didn't sell any books at all, even though we had a couple of boxes out there. Mainly hubby's old star Trek books that he hasn't read in 16 years that we still drag all over the world every time we move. 



sem said:


> Luv - I hope that my purse didn't go to the yard sale!


Nope, no purses either..  The above mentioned hubby took it to the post office on Friday. I haven't been away from the house all week 



Anne said:


> I wish I had a way to get my books to goodwill. I donot have a car.


Many places will schedule a pick up if you call them.


----------



## loonlover

The power is back on!  I was only home for 18 hours of the close to 24 it was off.  

We went out for breakfast and had peanut butter sandwiches for lunch.  Probably lost most of the items in the fridge, but most of the stuff in the freezer seems to be still firmly if not completely solidly frozen.  I'll be extremely cautious as I use it.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> No, I didn't sell any books at all, even though we had a couple of boxes out there. Mainly hubby's old star Trek books that he hasn't read in 16 years that we still drag all over the world every time we move.
> 
> Nope, no purses either..  The above mentioned hubby took it to the post office on Friday. I haven't been away from the house all week
> 
> Many places will schedule a pick up if you call them.


So far I have not found a place that will pick up


----------



## drenee

Anne, have you checked with your local library?  Perhaps someone there could pick them up if you donated them.
deb


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> Anne, have you checked with your local library? Perhaps someone there could pick them up if you donated them.
> deb


They will take the books but I have to bring them there.


----------



## NogDog

The Phillies' bats are back.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Bump this morning:  I won $300 in a raffle.


----------



## Jane917

The bump in my day is the e-mail I got this morning letting me know that my Australian cousin is coming to visit this summer. Fun!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

My girlfriend sent me flowers for my birthday.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Happy Birthday, John. (I know it's not as good as getting flowers, but . . . )  


Ed Patterson


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Thanks, Ed.


----------



## crebel

My bump is that I am finally able to post today!  This is my 3rd visit to KB today, but our server has been acting up and kicking me off every time I tried to post.

Congrats to everyone else on their bumps for the day!


----------



## OliviaD

I cleaned out my file cabinet and found a whole bunch of neat office supplies that I had forgotten I had!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Finding out that my signature line is not too big, but is virtually worthless.  Wow.  Bump me, kick me, sock me, punch me!  Guess I'll keep it anyway. 
Edited to say this is not a bump, but a thump and goes on the other thread.  My bump would be learning how to tell the difference....


----------



## pidgeon92

My neighbors found their dog today. He had been lost since Friday night. I am so happy that they are all together again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brendan Carroll said:


> Finding out that my signature line is not too big, but is virtually worthless. Wow. Bump me, kick me, sock me, punch me! Guess I'll keep it anyway.
> Edited to say this is not a bump, but a thump and goes on the other thread. My bump would be learning how to tell the difference....


We love you anyway, Mr. C.



pidgeon92 said:


> My neighbors found their dog today. He had been lost since Friday night. I am so happy that they are all together again.


That gave my day a bump.


----------



## intinst

pidgeon92 said:


> My neighbors found their dog today. He had been lost since Friday night. I am so happy that they are all together again.


Great! I know how bad I've felt when one of ours was gone for just a few hours.


----------



## jonfmerz

My editor at St. Martin's sent me over the catalog copy for my novel THE KENSEI, which is due out in Spring 2011 along with the ISBN and assorted other goodness.  That was a nice little jolt...


----------



## Angela

My bump today was being able to actually to some catch up reading on KB today. We now have a reliable internet service that doesn't kick me out every few minutes!!


----------



## Annalog

Brendan Carroll said:


> Finding out that my signature line is not too big, but is virtually worthless. Wow. Bump me, kick me, sock me, punch me! Guess I'll keep it anyway.
> Edited to say this is not a bump, but a thump and goes on the other thread. My bump would be learning how to tell the difference....


One way I remember is that "good things come in small packages"; since "bump" is smaller than "thump" then "bump" is the thread for good stuff.


----------



## mamiller

jonfmerz said:


> My editor at St. Martin's sent me over the catalog copy for my novel THE KENSEI, which is due out in Spring 2011 along with the ISBN and assorted other goodness. That was a nice little jolt...


Congratulations, Jon! That's a bump!


----------



## mamiller

This picture gave me a bump. hahaha...look at the Crispy Creme guy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> This picture gave me a bump. hahaha...look at the Crispy Creme guy!


How cute!!

My bump for today (and there may be more since it's so early) is that the charge on my mother's checking account for nearly $1K was legitimate. I called the place that made the debit this morning and found out it was for her R.E. taxes. She forgot to mark it in her register.


----------



## Susan in VA

My bump is waking up to find that my wireless connection was back at full strength after days of being messed up.  (The small thump accompanying that is that now I have about three days'  worth of online stuff to catch up on  --  not just KB, but school stuff and work stuff and personal emails.)


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> My bump is waking up to find that my wireless connection was back at full strength after days of being messed up.


Yay!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my bump is getting clothes on the Boss.  She's suddenly become a nudest and does not like clothes.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My bump for today (and there may be more since it's so early) is that the charge on my mother's checking account for nearly $1K was legitimate. I called the place that made the debit this morning and found out it was for her R.E. taxes. She forgot to mark it in her register.


Great Gertie! My stepmom was swindled out of $11,000 in two months while I was away at college... it was the beginning of her Alzheimer's and I was sooo angry at the people ("roofers") who stole it from her... we never recovered the money...


----------



## NogDog

One of my uncles had triple bypass surgery yesterday, and about 24 hours later today he *walked* from the ICU to his regular hospital room.


----------



## Susan in VA

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> my bump is getting clothes on the Boss. She's suddenly become a nudest and does not like clothes.


Enjoy it while it lasts. In just a few short years she'll start caring about clothes.


----------



## telracs

my Hamlet obsession continues....  Kevin Kline version tonight.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Susan in VA said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts. In just a few short years she'll start caring about clothes.


This is SO true!!

My "bump" for today... I just found out hubby DID get a pay raise with his promotion (he also got one last month with his yearly assessment). 2 pay raises in 2 months! Time to go shopping  (just kidding.... kinda  )

of course, they still have to fix his last paycheck that was a few hundred dollars short


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts. In just a few short years she'll start caring about clothes.


And... &... AND... wanting the expensive ones!!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

NogDog said:


> One of my uncles had triple bypass surgery yesterday, and about 24 hours later today he *walked* from the ICU to his regular hospital room.


Great news! Thank you God. 

My Bump is the teacher I nominated won Teacher of the Year!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Great Gertie! My stepmom was swindled out of $11,000 in two months while I was away at college... it was the beginning of her Alzheimer's and I was sooo angry at the people ("roofers") who stole it from her... we never recovered the money...


I'm afraid that's where we're headed. She lost over $40K to identity theft and I can't get her to fill out the papers for the credit reporting companies.

At least this one was legitimate.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm afraid that's where we're headed. She lost over $40K to identity theft and I can't get her to fill out the papers for the credit reporting companies.
> At least this one was legitimate.


Well, can you do the paperwork and get her to sign? I had to do that a LOT...  She always felt so "lost" trying to read it all... poor thing, she could not concentrate...  I pray it all works out for you Gertie, I know with your help everything will be OK...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, can you do the paperwork and get her to sign? I had to do that a LOT...  She always felt so "lost" trying to read it all... poor thing, she could not concentrate...  I pray it all works out for you Gertie, I know with your help everything will be OK...


No, she's refusing to do it because she thinks a family member is responsible. I can't convince her otherwise. Whether or not that's the case, she has to protect herself. When she finally makes the decision to do it, I'll be there for her, but I can't force her.

Thanks for the kind words, Meredith.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie & Meredith,

I managed my in-laws finances for about 5 years. I recently handed over to my SIL. Before I started doing them, they went through their entire savings and to this day, we still don't know exactly how they managed to do it in such a short amount of time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> Gertie & Meredith,
> 
> I managed my in-laws finances for about 5 years. I recently handed over to my SIL. Before I started doing them, they went through their entire savings and to this day, we still don't know exactly how they managed to do it in such a short amount of time.


I don't think that's going to happen. My Mom will fight me tooth and nail if I tried. I'll know when I have to take that step.

It's so sad that we get to this point with our parents, and someday our children might have to face the same challenges with us.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie, To be honest, it really damaged our relationship and if I had it to do over, I never would have. I would have had my SIL do it from the beginning.


----------



## NogDog

Susan in VA said:


> My bump is waking up to find that my wireless connection was back at full strength after days of being messed up. (The small thump accompanying that is that now I have about three days' worth of online stuff to catch up on -- not just KB, but school stuff and work stuff and personal emails.)


Glad you're back. I was getting a little worried (and not just for my book selections  ) until Jeff let us know you were just MIA due to technical issues.


----------



## Susan in VA

Thank you.  Everything seems to be working fine now.  Normally I could have gone to a coffee shop or Kinko's to sign on but scheduling the past few days was such that that just didn't work.  

I made up for the busy days late this afternoon by spending a couple of hours sitting outdoors at Panera's reading.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

scarlet said:


> my Hamlet obsession continues.... Kevin Kline version tonight.


Great version...and I'm always impressed that they included Fortinbras, and that he's so, well, stunning. 

CK


----------



## NogDog

I just had an email I wrote read live on the air on the "Mike and Mike in the Morning" show on ESPN2.

They asked for tongue-in-cheek ideas on how different baseball teams should deal with fans who run on the field, appropriate in some way for that team. My suggestion was:



> The Yankees should deal with a fan on the field by throwing enough money at him until the sheer weight of the cash subdues him.


I think that's the first time I had anything I wrote spoken on TV since nearly 5 decades ago when I sent a joke in to the Bozo the Clown TV show.


----------



## drenee

Nog, that is funny.  Good for you.  

My bump is Susan's internet is fixed and she's back.  
deb


----------



## ayuryogini

NogDog said:


> ......
> I think that's the first time I had anything I wrote spoken on TV since nearly 5 decades ago when I sent a joke in to the Bozo the Clown TV show.


NogDog, what I really want to know is this: what was the joke that you sent to Bozo the Clown?

My bump today: 
I just noticed I got my 4th star today, I'm a Jane Austen, yippee!!!


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, ayuryogini.
deb


----------



## Annalog

ayuryogini said:


> NogDog, what I really want to know is this: what was the joke that you sent to Bozo the Clown?
> 
> My bump today:
> I just noticed I got my 4th star today, I'm a Jane Austen, yippee!!!


I am also curious about the joke.

Contratulations ayuryogini!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My bump today is that I finally found a good doctor for my Mom.  She's happy, I'm happy.  

Off to PT.  Hope this is the last week.


----------



## Nicolas

My bump of the day is that my girlfriend has dyed her hair yesterday to a new color. I't much darker now and she's even more beautiful than before


----------



## Susan in VA

Congratulations ayuryogini, and thanks deb!

My bump was getting the lab results back for Cat #1 (Samantha, 14 years old), who was at the vet's yesterday, and finding out that she's doing great (except for needing a routine dental procedure which will happen next week). 

Cat #2 was just in this morning, and Cat #3 is due tomorrow.  With middle-aged cats one always worries a bit...


----------



## NogDog

ayuryogini said:


> NogDog, what I really want to know is this: what was the joke that you sent to Bozo the Clown?
> ...


OK, you asked for it. (Remember, I was maybe 5 years old at the time, and I made it up all by myself.)



> Why didn't the boy hurt himself when he did a belly flop in the pool?
> 
> Because he did it in soft water.


I think we had recently gotten a water softener installed, and I found it amusing that water could be "hard" or "soft".


----------



## loonlover

Surgery is over and went well.  Now comes the fun part for both of us.  I'm used to being the patient, not the nursemaid.


----------



## Susan in VA

loonlover said:


> Surgery is over and went well. Now comes the fun part for both of us. I'm used to being the patient, not the nursemaid.


I suspect you'll find it more difficult this way around...  Good luck!


----------



## Annalog

loonlover said:


> Surgery is over and went well. Now comes the fun part for both of us. I'm used to being the patient, not the nursemaid.


Glad to hear this news!


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Surgery is over and went well.


Everybody's bump for the day!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nicolas said:


> My bump of the day is that my girlfriend has dyed her hair yesterday to a new color. I't much darker now and she's even more beautiful than before


That's so nice. Did you tell her that?



crebel said:


> Everybody's bump for the day!


Ditto.


----------



## telracs

Nice weather, off from work today and intinst surgery went well...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

crebel said:


> Everybody's bump for the day!


Ditton here as well. Best wishes for a rapid recovery. How long do they expect him to be hospital bound?


----------



## drenee

Loonlover, so glad to hear Intinst is doing well.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Brendan Carroll said:


> How long do they expect him to be hospital bound?





loonlover said:


> He should come home Saturday morning.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Glad to hear the intinst's surgery went well.

My "bump":  There wasn't anything seriously wrong with the BRATBUS (see thump thread)

Lesson of the day: Do NOT let your husband put STP oil treatment into your van that has 210,000 miles on it. It totally gunks everything up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Two turtles and a birds nest.  

Mom called me to come over to see what she had captured.  Right away I'm thinking SNAKE.  They don't bother her and she has also been known to catch bees in her bare hands.  

It was a giant turtle, maybe about a foot across.  She had it trapped between two recycling bins.  It kept pushing them away and she kept running around and retrapping it.  She wanted the GK's to see it.  

So I went to pick up said GK's and on the way back, we saw a giant birds nest on top of a 30 foot light pole.  

Unfortunately, when we got home, the turtle was gone, but it didn't leave alone.  Another big turtle came out of the bushes.  The two of them had a big fight and then went off together toward my house.  

So it was kind of a fun nature day.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Two turtles and a birds nest.
> Mom called me to come over to see what she had captured. Right away I'm thinking SNAKE. They don't bother her and she has also been known to catch bees in her bare hands.
> It was a giant turtle, maybe about a foot across. She had it trapped between two recycling bins. It kept pushing them away and she kept running around and retrapping it. She wanted the GK's to see it.
> So I went to pick up said GK's and on the way back, we saw a giant birds nest on top of a 30 foot light pole.
> Unfortunately, when we got home, the turtle was gone, but it didn't leave alone. Another big turtle came out of the bushes. The two of them had a big fight and then went off together toward my house.
> So it was kind of a fun nature day.


WOW!!! That is so COOL! Good nature day!

Glad to hear Intinst is doing well... LL you will do fine as his Nurse Maid...


----------



## patrisha w.

My "bump" today was to actually get in and out of the getting-a-new-driver's-license {DMV} place in less than an hour!  

Let me explain. Pretty well everyone else in Vermont gets his license renewed on line or by sending back the form they send you. But I am not an American. I am a European who has lived in the USA since 1963.
SO,  the last time I renewed my license, I was asked if I was an American citizen, and when I checked the NO box, I had to bring all sorts of proof that I was who I said I was -- and it took 2 and a half HOURS! {My partner remembers things like this and he was with me!} 

Today I went in, filled out their forms , showed them my "green" card, and was out in 35 minutes. AND the next time I renew my license, since I will be in their new data base for green-skinned aliens with antennae*, I can send in the paperwork and money from the comfort of my own home!
*otherwise known as resident aliens...


----------



## vikingwarrior22

MYB4TD  was seeing somebooful rose bushes (Red) growing in a small Texas town (it seemed the whole town) that seemed to come from the same bush and then driving into the next town, 14 miles on and seeing the same bush (sharing the clippings) neat ...Gods work is...


----------



## vikingwarrior22

loonlover said:


> Surgery is over and went well. Now comes the fun part for both of us. I'm used to being the patient, not the nursemaid.


Happy that the surgery went well and I am proud that he is in such grand hands...have a good week...


----------



## Susan in VA

patrisha #150 said:


> AND the next time I renew my license, since I will be in their new data base for green-skinned aliens with antennae*, I can send in the paperwork and money from the comfort of my own home!


However,* DO NOT* let your license expire, even by _one_ day, because then you will have to provide all that documentation again, which can take the better part of a day.

Ask me how I know this...


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:



> However,* DO NOT* let your license expire, even by _one_ day, because then you will have to provide all that documentation again, which can take the better part of a day.
> 
> Ask me how I know this...


The same way I do, I bet...


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> The same way I do, I bet...


Ha. You just had to dig out your birth certificate.


----------



## farrellclaire

My bump is that I got my very first review.  Red Adept reviewed my book on her blog and said nice things!  

  This is really how I look this morning.  So shocked.  And happy.  And shocked.  Yay!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my bump - the Boss is 1 yr old today!


----------



## Jeff

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> my bump - the Boss is 1 yr old today!


Happy birthday to the Boss.


----------



## anivyl

- Glad I finally got to see a physio about my work injury
- Glad to finally know what the hell is making my right arm hurt like hell
- Glad to know work has got a rehabilitation counsellor for my "return to work" issue 
- found some CUTE chibi (tiny, REALLY TINY) 3 inch wide.... casserole bowls! bought 3 for $12...


----------



## telracs

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> my bump - the Boss is 1 yr old today!


happy birthday!


----------



## DD

Just got an email from the Apple store that my new 3G iPad is in and they're holding it for me!


----------



## Angela

loonlover said:


> Surgery is over and went well. Now comes the fun part for both of us. I'm used to being the patient, not the nursemaid.


great news and a wonderful bump for us all!!



Alle Meine Entchen said:


> my bump - the Boss is 1 yr old today!


Happy birthday Boss!! 

2 bumps for me today... DH is coming home this afternoon (woo hoo 3 day weekend)  AND, the pool temp had hit 76 so I will be spending this beautiful day swimming!!


----------



## NogDog

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> my bump - the Boss is 1 yr old today!


Here in NJ there is only one "The Boss", and he turned 60 last September. 

But happy birthday to your little boss.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My DD called me twice today and was in a very good mood... almost sounded her old self (having had much trouble lately).  Made my day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brendan Carroll said:


> My DD called me twice today and was in a very good mood... almost sounded her old self (having had much trouble lately). Made my day.


That's a double bump. One for DD and one for you.


----------



## Susan in VA

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> my bump - the Boss is 1 yr old today!


Happy birthday, Bosslet!


----------



## Angela

My sweet DH came home a day early for a 3 day weekend!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH took me out to chineses.  Granted I had to share my fried rice w/ a certain Boss (and my ice cream and pretty much anything else that she could eat), but it was still going out w/ DH and not having to cook dinner


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My bump was having Spring Tea with my GD and her K class.  It was more of a mother's day celebration, but most mothers have to work, so a lot of us G-Mas there.  

They sang some nice songs and put together some nice things for their mothers including a cookbook.  

Chicken Soup

My mom buys chicken and puts it in a bowl.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Saaaay, Miss Gertie, where did your GD's K class get my recipe for Chicken Soup?  
My bump for today was having a few great laughs with my great friend/editor/critic/fan, Miss Belgene Waffle.  It was fun undoing that which I had done.


----------



## akagriff

My husband just called.  He stopped at the Apple store and is buying me an IPAD.   I'm just breathless right now.  I think I'm hyperventelating.   
He is so good to me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brendan Carroll said:


> Saaaay, Miss Gertie, where did your GD's K class get my recipe for Chicken Soup?
> My bump for today was having a few great laughs with my great friend/editor/critic/fan, Miss Belgene Waffle. It was fun undoing that which I had done.


Have you met her brother? Bacon Belgene Waffle?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I met her uncle Canadian Bacon after whom her brother was named.  His wife was named Bran and I believe she is one of the Muffin heiresses.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> I met her uncle Canadian Bacon after whom her brother was named. His wife was named Bran and I believe she is one of the Muffin heiresses.


    


Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Have you met her brother? Bacon Belgene Waffle?


    

You two crack me up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brendan Carroll said:


> I met her uncle Canadian Bacon after whom her brother was named. His wife was named Bran and I believe she is one of the Muffin heiresses.


Wasn't Bran the sister with no taste? However, when she divorced Canadian Bacon and married one of the Raisins, she became a _Dancing Queen_. I don't know if all that is true, but _I Heard It Through the Grapevine_.


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie and Brendan,



Meredith Sinclair said:


> You two crack me up!


Yep.


----------



## drenee

akagriff, what a great surprise.  
deb


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I found my old (new never used)roller walker and used it this am, due to the rolling of my boat I keep falling down...now I more than likely just roll off the thing


----------



## Gertie Kindle

vikingwarrior22 said:


> I found my old (new never used)roller walker and used it this am, due to the rolling of my boat I keep falling down...now I more than likely just roll off the thing


Mae West


----------



## jrcalvo

Congrats and enjoy Akagriff!

Inspiring the bassist of a jam session I was watching to find and play with the E7 chord last night. The perfect marriage of natural E and A, two notes standing far apart, but bend together beautifully.

And the inspiration trigger being my story


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

the Boss' party is over and mostly cleaned up.  The Boss is asleep.  I have double stuffed oreos.  3 bumps for 5hrs.


----------



## Angela

We attended our SIL's graduation from college and spent the afternoon celebrating. One the way home I recieved an email from Amazon.com that my DS and family sent me a gift card for Mother's Day. I just ussed it along with a couple of others I had been saving up for a new lense for my camera!!   AND, I still have enough left over to buy some books... WOO HOO!!


----------



## Sandpiper

Talking to AppleCare.  Get my problems fixed -- never have to worry about tech stuff.  I love all my Apple toys and the peoples that come with it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My GD is going to be six in a couple of weeks.  She always says such funny things.  She was next door at my Mom's and wanted to come here to play on my computer.  Mom said she would call me first to see if it was okay.  Briana said, "You don't have to call her.  It's okay.  I'm her granddaughter.  She loves me.  She doesn't have a choice."

Gotta love that little minx.


----------



## Jeff

^^^ That will be my bump for today.


----------



## telracs

new weird books post....


----------



## loonlover

Intinst is much improved over yesterday.  He is not as depressed and walked much further this afternoon than he did yesterday afternoon or this morning.  They got him into the shower this afternoon and it didn't totally wipe him out like one of his walks did yesterday.  Since the rehabs didn't want to admit on a weekend, he'll get another day in the hospital to work on moving around.  Monday, he will either go to a rehab or come home.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Mae West


thanks I am hoping for Sandra Bullock


----------



## Gertie Kindle

vikingwarrior22 said:


> thanks I am hoping for Sandra Bullock


I heard she's available, although probably not as "buoyant" as Mae.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Loonlover, that is promising news.  Here's to Intinst having a nice and productive day tomorrow!


----------



## Annalog

Bump that I thought would be a thump earlier in the day. DH opened the door of the big shed this morning and bees flew out. There were bees in the shed and several flying in and out from under the eaves of the corner farthest from the door. While we did not see enough for a swarm, it looked as if they were scouting out a place for a hive. There had been no bees in the shed the day before. We left the doors to the shed wide open. I asked DH to check the Internet for bee deterrents while I finished getting ready to paint some lumber. When I went inside, DH named items that were mostly herbs and spices. One was cinnamon. I had a one pound can that I had bought over 15 years ago. Hardly any had been used but I had kept putting off throwing it out. I tossed the contents of that can everywhere I could inside the shed, especially where I saw bees, as well as up under the eaves in the front and back. The bees have moved elsewhere.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Hubs and the BRATs bought me 2 new rose bushes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Loved the flowers and the plants and the lunch and the cake and the cards, but the best was the card my youngest daughter gave me.  Touched me because I know she means it.  

The card from my GD was adorable.

I'm glad I have you and you have me.  
We really make up for that
whole generation of trouble
in between us, don't we?


----------



## loonlover

As of earlier today, Intinst will come home tomorrow.  He has managed to walk far enough that he probably would not be accepted by rehab.  We may have to switch to having a therapist come to the house instead of using outpatient therapy.  That can't be decided until he is home.  If he is able to manage getting around the house with little assistance, then I should be able to get him to therapy 3 times a week.  I'll cancel the appointment for tomorrow but keep the one for Wed and Fri.

He felt a little better today; hopefully we get him home with a minimum of difficulty.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

loonlover said:


> As of earlier today, Intinst will come home tomorrow. He has managed to walk far enough that he probably would not be accepted by rehab. We may have to switch to having a therapist come to the house instead of using outpatient therapy. That can't be decided until he is home. If he is able to manage getting around the house with little assistance, then I should be able to get him to therapy 3 times a week. I'll cancel the appointment for tomorrow but keep the one for Wed and Fri.
> 
> He felt a little better today; hopefully we get him home with a minimum of difficulty.


YAAAAAY!


----------



## Jeff

loonlover said:


> He felt a little better today; hopefully we get him home with a minimum of difficulty.


----------



## Susan in VA

loonlover said:


> As of earlier today, Intinst will come home tomorrow.


That's great news!!


----------



## Annalog

loonlover said:


> He felt a little better today; hopefully we get him home with a minimum of difficulty.


Good news!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I know that hes pushing on thru the pain, I not happy he is hurting...one small step for him and one long curseword for it   pardon the pun


----------



## mamiller

Yeay!!!  Intinst is coming home!!


----------



## loonlover

We're home!!!!!

Still a long way to go but he made it in and out of the van, then up the 1 and 1/2 steps into the house.  He is sitting in his recliner for now.  We will probably get down the hall to the bedroom after lunch.


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> We're home!!!!!
> 
> Still a long way to go but he made it in and out of the van, then up the 1 and 1/2 steps into the house. He is sitting in his recliner for now. We will probably get down the hall to the bedroom after lunch.


Yippee! Now, make sure he does everything the Physical Therapist tells him!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

loonlover said:


> We're home!!!!!
> 
> Still a long way to go but he made it in and out of the van, then up the 1 and 1/2 steps into the house. He is sitting in his recliner for now. We will probably get down the hall to the bedroom after lunch.


Man and recliner together again. II must be very happy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

loonlover said:


> . . . . . . We will probably get down the hall to the bedroom after lunch.


Umm. . . . .that's really good, LL. . . .. but . . . .maybe TMI*, if you know what I mean. . . . . .

*To Much Information


----------



## loonlover

Ann in Arlington said:


> Umm. . . . .that's really good, LL. . . .. but . . . .maybe TMI*, if you know what I mean. . . . . .
> 
> *To Much Information


In bed by himself so he can have the CPM machine flex his knee.


----------



## Annalog

Glad to hear the good news.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

loonlover said:


> In bed by himself so he can have the CPM machine flex his knee.


Oh, that CPM works wonders! I had a friend whose insurance did not approve her to have one and she had therapy three months longer than me... our surgery was two days apart!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Seeing Intinst back on the boards.  I'm just not as good as he is at finding clever pictures.  Good to see him back.


----------



## drenee

Intinst being back is a great bump for all of us.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Intinst is better! Intinst is outta the hospital! Intinst is not in re-hab!!!!YAY!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

I just saw the news!  Yay!  Welcome back, intinst!!


----------



## Annalog

drenee said:


> Intinst being back is a great bump for all of us.
> deb


I second that!


----------



## Addie

drenee said:


> Intinst being back is a great bump for all of us.
> deb


Absolutely!


----------



## intinst

I am humbled by the concern shown for me here at KindleBoards. That's my bump, other than the little one about coming home.  Thank you friends, one and all.


----------



## telracs

Ellen Fisher's _Farthest Space: The Wrath of Jan_. I laughed out loud on the subway!


----------



## drenee

Good news at the dr. visit today.  Liver numbers are almost back to normal.  
They have not been normal for two years or more.
deb


----------



## crebel

Great news Deb!  Sounds like you'll be able to start your Tamoxifen.


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> Good news at the dr. visit today. Liver numbers are almost back to normal.


That *is* good news.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> My bump is today is my 42nd anniversary.


Whoo-hoo! Party for Cobbie and Mr. Cobbie!


----------



## Susan in VA

Great news, deb!!



scarlet said:


> Whoo-hoo! Party for Cobbie and Mr. Cobbie!


Here's to the next 42 for the Cobbieses!


----------



## intinst

Congrats! LL & I will reach 39 in July!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> Good news at the dr. visit today. Liver numbers are almost back to normal.
> They have not been normal for two years or more.
> deb


Deb, I'm turning cartwheels for you!!!

And congratulations to the Cobbies! (I'm waiting til July for LL and Intinst.)

Betsy
(Hubby and I will have been together 30 years this month.)


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (Hubby and I will have been together 30 years this month.)


On behalf of my parents I'll recommend La Bergerie in Old Town as a very nice place for a celebratory lunch. They went there for their 50th last week and reported that not only was the food excellent but they also got a very artistically presented (and yummy) dessert when they mentioned the reason for their visit.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations to the Cobbies!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Cobbie said:


> My bump is today is my 42nd anniversary.


Congrats!


----------



## Jeff

Congrats, Cobbs. That's an outstanding accomplishment.


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Cobbie.  42 years is amazing.  

Chris, no, we've decided not to do Tamoxifen just yet.  We're going to keep an eye on the numbers for another six months.  I'm very okay with the decision.
deb


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> Chris, no, we've decided not to do Tamoxifen just yet. We're going to keep an eye on the numbers for another six months. I'm very okay with the decision.
> deb


Not taking the Tamoxifen can be another bump according to my DS!

Congratulations to Mr & Mrs Cobbie!


----------



## drenee

Chris, I'm in agreement about not taking the Tamoxifen.  Definitely a bump.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Congrats! LL & I will reach 39 in July!


I gotta steal this one! I love fireworks!  Congrats Cobbie!

OH, and Deb I left you a message on the prayer thread, but I shall add a BIG WOOOO-HOOOOO for you here!


----------



## geoffthomas

Cobbie,
Let me add, belatedly, my congratulations to the list.

My wife and I will celebrate our 46th anniv later this year.
It is really special to "grow old with me, the best is yet to be" with someone special.

I am always happy to hear of others who have "stuck it out".

Just sayin.....


----------



## Angela

Congrats Cobbie!! We will celebrate 33 in August.

My bump for today?  UPS delivered my new Macro-Zoom lense for my camera!! Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## telracs

Angela said:


> Congrats Cobbie!! We will celebrate 33 in August.
> 
> My bump for today? UPS delivered my new Macro-Zoom lense for my camera!! Can't wait to try it out.


And can't wait for you to post photos taken with your new lens!


----------



## luvmy4brats

We just discovered a pair of barn swallows building a nest over our garage. They keep perching just outside my bedroom window.

This should provide countless hours of entertainment for the BRATs and cats.   (It also provides an interesting research paper topic)


----------



## sheltiemom

Congratulations, Cobbie!  That is great!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie said:


> Deb, GREAT news!
> 
> My bump is today is my 42nd anniversary.


Congrats and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## SerenityFL

Not that anyone may remember since I don't post here much but today's "bump" was my a/c being replaced/fixed.  After a very long, insanely hot week, I now feel glorious, wonderful, refreshing cold air billowing around me.

God bless the inventor of air conditioning.

I put it on 65 until I was nearly frozen just to celebrate.


----------



## Annalog

Serenity, glad to hear your air conditioning is working again. At least in Arizona we can use evaporative cooling when the humidity is low and the AC is out. Is the humidity ever low in Florida?


----------



## Jeff

SerenityFL said:


> Not that anyone may remember since I don't post here much but today's "bump" was my a/c being replaced/fixed.


I remember from your good morning post. Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Serenity, glad to hear your air conditioning is working again. At least in Arizona we can use evaporative cooling when the humidity is low and the AC is out. Is the humidity ever low in Florida?


Only if the temp drops to the 30's in the winter, which is rarely.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Only if the temp drops to the 30's in the winter, which is rarely.


Not when you would want to use evaporative cooling.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

This is Tuesday's bump, but I have time to post it now.  Monday I took the Boss to the dr for shots and she ended up getting bloodwork done (lots of fun holding down my screaming 1yr old as they drew blood) to test for lead.  Since we live in an old lead infested house (a previous occupant had a child who had high lead levels) DH and I were concerned.  Dr called Tues morning and her lead levels are low (it was a 3 and anything under 10 is acceptable).  Glad to know the Boss went thru all that pain to find out good news.  She's also 17.7 lbs and 28 inches long - pretty small for a 1 yr old, but big enough to walk around and pull stuff on herself


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My bump for today:  I got a call from Canada's largest newspaper, the Toronto Star.  They're writing an article about ebooks, and interviewed me on the phone, asking questions about my ebook, and how I feel about ebooks in general.  Should be fun if they mention me in the article.


----------



## Margaret

It is so nice to hear everyone's good news.  Mine is a very small bump, more of a "bumplet," but I got my first pedicure of the season today. That means sandal time and vacation time are just around the corner.


----------



## intinst

Just got back from my primary care physician and she said that I was doing great one week post Op. She and her nurse said the incision also looked wonderful (as guess as those thing go) and that there was no sign of infection, swelling was normal and so far, all things look fine. Blood tests come in tomorrow, and will go from there.


----------



## NogDog

intinst said:


> Just got back from my primary care physician and she said that I was doing great one week post Op. She and her nurse said the incision also looked wonderful (as guess as those thing go) and that there was no sign of infection, swelling was normal and so far, all things look fine. Blood tests come in tomorrow, and will go from there.


Sounds good. Stick with the recovery plan, finish your meds, yadda, yadda, yadda....


----------



## Margaret

Glad to hear it, Instinst!  Did you get your get better kiss?


----------



## Annalog

Glad to hear the good news, Intinst!


----------



## intinst

Margaret said:


> Glad to hear it, Instinst! Did you get your get better kiss?


Yes and a hug from the doctor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Purslane plants are doing well, meaning I haven't managed to kill them yet. My raised garden is probably 20% done. Have to work on it a little bit at a time.

Lots of nice bumps for everyone today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Well, my bump for today... I felt pretty good for most of the day! No huge allergy attacks, my sinuses are clear. Still have a little ringing in the ears, though. Hopefully I'm on the way back to 100 percent.


----------



## Annalog

John Fitch V said:


> Well, my bump for today... I felt pretty good for most of the day! No huge allergy attacks, my sinuses are clear. Still have a little ringing in the ears, though. Hopefully I'm on the way back to 100 percent.


Glad to hear your allergies are clearing.


----------



## SimonWood

My new paperback novel, _*Terminated*_, is in stock at Amazon today--two weeks before its official release date. I haven't seen the finished book, so seeing available makes it seem more real.

Kindlers will have to wait a few more weeks.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

My bump is for tomorrow, but I won't be online so I will share it now. I will be having a book signing at a local movie complex with a couple other local authors. I don't expect a lot of sales but it is always enjoyable to talk with people about my books and writing/publishing in general. If anyone brings a Kindle in with one of my e-books, I will be more than happy to sign that as well


----------



## Addie

Gertie, I may need to get some gardening tips from you as everything I touch dies.  Right now my inside Sago Palm is starting to yellow. *sigh* I'm a horrible plant mommy. I'm glad you don't have that curse!



SimonWood said:


> My new paperback novel, _*Terminated*_, is in stock at Amazon today--two weeks before its official release date. I haven't seen the finished book, so seeing available makes it seem more real.
> 
> Kindlers will have to wait a few more weeks.


Congrats! I would be so excited, I'd want to show everyone and would be on Amazon searching for it and staring at it every few minutes. 



Elmore Hammes said:


> My bump is for tomorrow, but I won't be online so I will share it now. I will be having a book signing at a local movie complex with a couple other local authors. I don't expect a lot of sales but it is always enjoyable to talk with people about my books and writing/publishing in general. If anyone brings a Kindle in with one of my e-books, I will be more than happy to sign that as well


That sounds like a lot of fun! Let us know how it goes! Is this your first one? I've never been to a book signing before but have wanted to (as a reader).

My bump today: I was doing some yard work in the back and had just opened the gate to go to the front when Addie (my yorkie) decided to bolt to the front yard as well (she never does this; she always waits for me to go, and then I call her and she comes to me so I can pick her up).

I chased after her, yelling (she usually stops when I call her name sternly, too, but not this time). As I'm running after her, I see two cars turn onto the street. For whatever reason, she stops right at the edge of the sidewalk and watches the cars. The cars stopped as well and waited for me to pick her up before continuing. The car in front that stopped was my neighbor across the street. I was so thankful, I gave them all the peaches I had just picked from my backyard peach tree.

So my bump is more my thankfulness it didn't end in a thump. Yikes! I've learned my lesson. That little stinker is staying inside when I do yard work from now on!


----------



## luvmy4brats

The census taker came by today and the poor lady didn't have a clipboard. She was trying to use a small composition notebook. I ran in the house and got one. Told to her to keep it because I have several.

On the way out of the neighborhood, she stopped to thank me again and told me it was the nicest thing anybody has done for her all week.


----------



## Addie

Cobbie said:


> AddieLove, thank goodness Addie stopped when she did. My dog is confined to the house when I plant because he wants to be right where I'm planting. I spend more time pushing the big lug out of my way than I do planting.


They do seem to get in the way when you have to work. What is fun for them is arduous work for us.  Addie loves it when I water the plants in the backyard. She barks and chases after the water and inevitably gets soaked. But try and give her a bath? Heaven forbid! 



luvmy4brats said:


> The census taker came by today and the poor lady didn't have a clipboard. She was trying to use a small composition notebook. I ran in the house and got one. Told to her to keep it because I have several.
> 
> On the way out of the neighborhood, she stopped to thank me again and told me it was the nicest thing anybody has done for her all week.


That's a great bump! I imagine the census takers have a really tough job. I'm sure you made her week, and when she's having a particularly rough time at work, she can look at the clipboard and have your act continue to lift her spirits.


----------



## Jeff

luvmy4brats said:


> On the way out of the neighborhood, she stopped to thank me again and told me it was the nicest thing anybody has done for her all week.


That was a very nice gesture on your part but it really is a shame that people are surprised by common kindness.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cobbie said:


> Gertie, I think it's very hard to kill Purselane.


Exactly. That's why I have so much of it.

AddieLove, I'm the worst person to ask for gardening tips. I can identify a lot of tropical plants, but I'm not the best caretaker. My children swear I kill silk plants.

I kept my anthurium going for three years and amaryllis for two years. I can't believe my coleus died. That's such a hardy plant. But the hibiscus is doing well.


----------



## Addie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Exactly. That's why I have so much of it.
> 
> AddieLove, I'm the worst person to ask for gardening tips. I can identify a lot of tropical plants, but I'm not the best caretaker. My children swear I kill silk plants.
> 
> I kept my anthurium going for three years and amaryllis for two years. I can't believe my coleus died. That's such a hardy plant. But the hibiscus is doing well.



Well, it's good to not be the only plant killer. For my next garden, I'm planting silk plants.

My bump for today: It's raining a ton here and will continue raining for the next ten days. While that sounds dreary, it means I don't have to go out and water the plants for quite a while.  Although, I'm going to have to face the rain eventually to pick some fruit and veggies from the garden. And that much rain means tons of gross bugs coming out to play. Oh, and Addie is going to be miserable because she hates going potty when it's raining. I really should get some type of indoor potty system for these occasions. Buuut I'm still happy I don't have to water anything.


----------



## vickir

My coworker went over to the convenience store across the street to buy us both coffee. Woman ahead of her in line was berating clerk for being slow. Coworker told her to calm down, the clerk's trying to do her job. Clerk so grateful she gave us both our coffees for free.


----------



## Angela

My bump for today... DH will be home this evening!!


----------



## NogDog

vickir said:


> My coworker went over to the convenience store across the street to buy us both coffee. Woman ahead of her in line was berating clerk for being slow. Coworker told her to calm down, the clerk's trying to do her job. Clerk so grateful she gave us both our coffees for free.


Just goes to show what I've always believed: that the tiny bit of extra effort it takes to be nice instead of nasty is usually worth it.


----------



## intinst

Having a 'cheering team' supporting me through rehabilitating my knee at home with LL, the whole staff at the therapy clinic, and then all the people here at KB who post encouragement on such a regular basis. I have a long way to go yet, but it gets shorter each day. Thank you all!


----------



## crebel

I found the perfect curtains to match my newly repainted and papered kitchen.  They were more $$ than I planned on spending, but they were exactly what I wanted.  Double bump, when I got them home and showed them to my MIL, she reimbursed me for them "just because"!


----------



## NogDog

Thunderstorms going NE and SW of me, but looks like they missed me (the white X) this time (they're moving toward the ESE).


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

NogDog said:


> Thunderstorms going NE and SW of me, but looks like they missed me (the white X) this time (they're moving toward the ESE).


OMG! It was hailing on me on the way back from taking DD to a slumber party!  So we got bad weather in Houston!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Going shopping for some landscaping supplies, and finding everything we wanted at the first store we went to.  I expected to trail around half a dozen, and find half the things we wanted.


----------



## telracs

Sitting on the subway reading on my kindle and I hear a voice say "excuse me."  I figure the girl is going to ask about my kindle, but instead she wanted to ask me about my Broadway tote bag!


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog said:


> Thunderstorms going NE and SW of me, but looks like they missed me (the white X) this time (they're moving toward the ESE).


We got 'em here. But that's good, 'cause I have some weeding to do over the weekend and it will be easier after the rain.


----------



## suicidepact

I don't really follow this thread because it's a lot to read, but I just read this letter http://www.andrewtobias.com/newcolumns/000504.html and I thought about this thread.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Having a 'cheering team' supporting me through rehabilitating my knee at home with LL, the whole staff at the therapy clinic, and then all the people here at KB who post encouragement on such a regular basis. I have a long way to go yet, but it gets shorter each day. Thank you all!


----------



## crebel

scarlet said:


>


INTINST, INTINST, he's our man! Keep on healing, 'cause we're your fans! (Sorry, that was the best cheer I could come up with at 8 a.m. and only 1 cup of tea!)


----------



## Susan in VA

I-N-T-I-N-S-T, speedy healing for your knee!

(Obviously I've only had one cup too.  )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A little something to cheer you, II.


----------



## Annalog

Thump followed by bump. I had a call with Amazon customer support this morning. 

I woke up just after midnight with acid reflux. After taking some Tums, I read in bed for a while until they took effect. Unfortunately I fell asleep while reading and dropped my Kindle in its cover. It must have hit either the waste basket or my shoe as the upper right corner of the screen is now broken, showing multiple triangular bits of the St. Thomas Aquinas screensaver. I did not know that my Kindle had dropped until later this morning.

I told the support person that I fell asleep while reading my Kindle and dropped it. The support person had me go through the reset procedure to see if that would fix the problem. It didn't. Meanwhile I had my credit card ready as I received my original K2 at the end of February 2009. I was expecting to have to buy a new Kindle. He said it should not have broken being dropped from that distance. He checked my account and said I am within the manufacturer warranty period.     Therefore a new K2 is being shipped to arrive on Monday. Amazon must be using the date they shipped my final sunfade replacement Kindle, 14 May 2009. If I had dropped my Kindle tonight instead of this morning, would I be buying a new Kindle instead of getting a replacement?

EDIT: Currently my Kindle looks as if Ralph Ellison is peeking around a lace curtain.      

EDIT: I forgot to mention that just after the customer support person asked if I had any other questions, he asked if I was a Pratchett fan. I then said, "Could you tell from the name on my Kindle, Great A'Tuin?" He said that was right and that he was also a Terry Pratchett fan. I wonder if Amazon customer support has a higher percentage of people who read than regular Amazon customer support?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow, lucky you, Anna.

When my GS decided to clean my laptop with 409 (even opened the CD drive), I was less than a week from the warranty expiration.  Dodged that bullet.


----------



## Annalog

Bump - DH has said that I can read on his DX while I am waiting for my replacement K2. Bump is that DH is sweet and wonderful! (DH is usually sweet and wonderful. )

EDIT: Remembered reading recent post with link to Kindle checklist. Now I don't have to search for it. Thanks Prazzie!


----------



## Jane917

My bump is that it is a beautiful day in central Washington. We put in 7 tomato plants, 5 sweet peppers, 4 jalapenos. Everything that went in by seed a few weeks ago is up! My poor sore body is being re-juvenated with a rum and coke.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jane917 said:


> My bump is that it is a beautiful day in central Washington. We put in 7 tomato plants, 5 sweet peppers, 4 jalapenos. Everything that went in by seed a few weeks ago is up! My poor sore body is being re-juvenated with a rum and coke.


I spent seven hours gardening today too. A rum and coke sounds like an excellent idea. 

<at least... I _think_ there's still a Pepsi in the fridge...>


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> I spent seven hours gardening today too. A rum and coke sounds like an excellent idea.
> 
> <at least... I _think_ there's still a Pepsi in the fridge...>


rum doesn't go with pepsi, southern comfort does.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> I spent seven hours gardening today too. A rum and coke sounds like an excellent idea.
> 
> <at least... I _think_ there's still a Pepsi in the fridge...>


Cuba Libre for the Pepsi Generation.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> rum doesn't go with pepsi, southern comfort does.


That just doesn't flow as smoothly. 
"Bartender, a rum and coke, please." Fine.
"Bartender, a Southern Comfort with Pepsi." Uh... no. 

Doesn't a CL have something else in it as well? Lime juice, maybe?


----------



## telracs

Cola, white rum, lime


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Doesn't a CL have something else in it as well? Lime juice, maybe?


The original had a half lime on the rim of the glass. I think it was there to hide the fact that the glass was dirty.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Cola, white rum, lime


Oh. I think I only have Appleton's dark rum in the house. Not sure, I mostly just use it in baking.



Jeff said:


> The original had a half lime on the rim of the glass. I think it was there to hide the fact that the glass was dirty.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Oh. I think I only have Appleton's dark rum in the house. Not sure, I mostly just use it in baking.


uh-huh, yeah, sure you do....


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> uh-huh, yeah, sure you do....


Really. I can count on the fingers of one hand how often I've had an alcoholic drink at home by myself.

(But I'll use rum in chocolate cakes... and Cointreau in some... and Amaretto in others. And white wine in a risotto.)


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Since Easter when we had some bottles of red wine left I've started drinking a half a glass every night....for my heart.


stop drinking, start taking pictures.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> Since Easter when we had some bottles of red wine left I've started drinking a half a glass every night....for my heart.


Can't let the stuff go to waste.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> So true...
> My pictures always look better with wine...at least, to me.


just don't get the wine ON the pictures (or the computer)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> Really. I can count on the fingers of one hand how often I've had an alcoholic drink at home by myself.
> 
> (But I'll use rum in chocolate cakes... and Cointreau in some... and Amaretto in others. And white wine in a risotto.)


Miss Susan, I'll take a cup of rum with some chocolate cake in it and some Cointreau on top.... please? I'm very tired. My bump for today, was having very good friends come and help me with the big move. Thank God for friends and all their wonderful little bad habits like helping out friends in need and such....  And oh, I'll only drink Amaretto alone or with someone...


----------



## Karen

We grow & sell bedding plants from our farm.  Sundays we close at 3:00 pm.  Today we had several customers come in right at 2:55 pm.  No problem, as we were in the process of closing for the day, ie: watering, general cleanup, & bookkeeping.  Most of the customers had finished by 3:30.  We were still in the barn at 4 pm, when a customer drove up, completly oblivious to when we close.  We said hello, & let him look around.  When he finally came to the register 35 minutes later, I was going to let him know that we normally close at 3pm on Sundays.  As he approached the register, he had nothing but praise for our flowers.  I felt both good (about the praise) and bad (about resenting having to wait for the day to end).  I thanked him for the praise & for buying our plants.  I didn't feel as tired as I had earlier.


----------



## drenee

My bump: safely back at my mom's after moving DS's belongings to Asheville.  
DS will be finishing up work in a week or so, then has something the last weekend of May, and then he's moving the rest of his items and himself.  We managed to miss all of the terrible storms on Friday and today.  We spent yesterday walking around downtown Asheville with my daughter and her boyfriend.  There was a comic book festival going on.  So there were a lot of people walking around in costume, which was kind of fun.  There were bands playing and lots of places to eat.  
It was a great weekend.  I miss my daughter already.
deb


----------



## Annalog

I received an e-mail shipping notice from Ideal Poultry Breeding Farms Inc. : 
*Your poultry order has been shipped today.*
My chicks are on their way!  Once they get out of Texas, the weather looks good for the rest of their journey.


----------



## telracs

Finished my second flower photobook.  It's 100 pages, 50 of which are from the US Botanical Gardens.


----------



## Annalog

More bumps for today. My replacement Kindle has arrived.  It is a refurbished K2 (US) with a serial number a bit lower (older) than my broken K2. Instead of 2.3.3, it has version 2.0.4 so I will be doing a manual upgrade when I get it home. (EDIT: Compulsive person that I am, I did a backup of the files on my replacement K2 before doing anything other than charging and updating the personal information. I was surprised to see an Update_....bin file in the root directory. After backing up all of the files, including the .bin file, and disconnecting the K2 from my computer, I selected Update Your Kindle from the Settings Menu. The K2 updated successfully to 2.3.3. I won't need to do that when I get home. Of course I was hoping for 2.5 but it would be too good to be true to think I had captured an elusive wild 2.5 bin.  ) It is the first overcast day in weeks so the sunfade test will have to wait. 

My wireless Internet camera arrived at the office so I don't need to go to the post office to pick it up. 

If I get the camera setup and working and the replacement K2 ready with the broken K2 deregistered before midnight, that will be another two bumps for me today.


----------



## anivyl

- my wrist is alot better today. while i don't know if it's because of the pain meds, it's at least 1 pain free day a week now, which is a good sign. we need 5 conseceutive days to secure a pain meds downgrade ^_^v

- applied for Endorsed Enrolled Nursing course today (equivalent to VTN? i think), seems like I am on the right track for many things 

- plenty of new nursing lectures up on itunes U. ^_^ listening to them all

now, if only my pink thermal bento arrives in the mail today, that will make it a 4th bump


----------



## ashash

my daughter got her first tooth today!!!!!!!


----------



## TiffanyTurner

It didn't rain the whole day. My students got a chance to go out at morning recess and lunch. Made the day actually manageable.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Both a bump and a thump.  

Today was the last day of my Harry Potter Book Club.  Free at last.  

The thump is I'm really going to miss it.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My bump:  I bought a new coffee maker, and figured out how to use the automatic timer, so that when I wake up tomorrow morning, the coffee will be waiting for me.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I think I figured out what has been making the Boss so cranky (other than teething) and am working on fixing it. For those of you who want to know:


Spoiler



she's constipated and I'm giving her juice to fix it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Listening to the new Glee CD right now.  That's a bump and a half.


----------



## BTackitt

Took G-ma to Dr. appt one month post-fall (she's 91) he said she was doing GREAT, and no tests were necessary, and he would see her again in 3 months for her normal check up.
(her comment, "I know I'm doing fine!")


----------



## Annalog

BTackitt said:


> Took G-ma to Dr. appt one month post-fall (she's 91) he said she was doing GREAT, and no tests were necessary, and he would see her again in 3 months for her normal check up.
> (her comment, "I know I'm doing fine!")


Wonderful news!


----------



## NogDog

Flyers go up 2-0 in the series on two consecutive shutouts.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

BTackitt said:


> Took G-ma to Dr. appt one month post-fall (she's 91) he said she was doing GREAT, and no tests were necessary, and he would see her again in 3 months for her normal check up.
> (her comment, "I know I'm doing fine!")


She sounds really spry!  Great news, glad to hear it!


----------



## Annalog

First bump: The chicks arrived safely! (I have posted chick pictures are posted on the Raising Chickens and Poultry thread. )

Thump: Shortly after setting up a laptop workstation in the coop so that I could work from home (or coop ), the power went off in the coop. However the power was still on in the house. None of the circuit breakers looked to be thrown. I turned all the appropriate breakers off and then on; still no electricity in coop. After phone discussion with DH to learn which circuit he had used, he suggested checking the GFI in the master bath.

Second bump: That was it! Electricity in the coop again. Warm and happy chicks!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Bump: Finished the first draft to my 12th novel.

Thump: I feel like poo. Still.


----------



## Concrete Queen

It was raining today, and a stranger gave me her umbrella, because she was in the parking garage and I was parked 5 blocks away.  Yay for random acts of kindness!


----------



## telracs

Got my DC photobook.


----------



## SimonWood

A carton arrived from publisher containing my new thriller, _*Terminated*_. There's nothing finer than inhaling the aroma of a box filled with your own books.


----------



## Susan in VA

DD skinned her knees this afternoon, and I read part of a really lousy book.

No, really, I _meant_ to post that in this thread.

See, she was running and not watching where she was going, and tripped and fell and skinned her knees, and after I cleaned up all the blood and put bandages on, I realized that although she had scraped her knees before, she had never actually had any injuries that involved


Spoiler



dripping blood


, and might be a bit unnerved by that. So I got out a physiology textbook and showed her a detailed diagram (hugely magnified) of the stages of wound healing. She thought it was really cool, and we spent another hour going through the textbook and looking up details of all kinds of other processes she was curious about. (How does the epiglottis do its thing? How do nails grow? What makes some people have bad eyesight?) By the end of all that she was totally over the being-hurt part, and wanting to read more in my textbooks. 

And the book.... well.... recently I bought a book_ without sampling. _ The description sounded like a quick funny read, just right for when you want to read_ something_ but don't have time to get into a long novel or need a break from serious reading. So this evening, after spending most of the past few days on school papers, I wanted a half-hour break, and wanted to read something totally non-taxing. This seemed about right. Suffice it to say that at 5% I thought it was boring, at 10% I thought it was getting a bit tasteless, and at 15% I quit and deleted it, since by that point I thought the writer was an insufferable bore, full of himself and far too fond of sophomoric crude humor. Why is this a bump? Because I realized that with a Kindle, that need never happen again as long as I sample everything first. (Usually I do... just got a little careless recently and bought half a dozen from unknown authors without sampling... and I've learned my lesson.) Thank you, whoever you are at Amazon who thought up the free-sample option!


----------



## SimonWood

The Crime Writers Association has nominated my short story, Protecting the Innocent, for a Dagger Award. The Daggers are mystery writers equivalent of the Oscars, but with knifes as prizes. It's a pretty cool nomination, but my fellow nominees are: Sean Chercover, Jeffrey Deaver, Robert Ferrigno, Ridley Pearson, Peter Robinson & Jon Land, so competition is stiff. 

The story appears in my collection Asking For Trouble and the anthology Thriller 2: Stories You Just Can't Put Down. 

The winner will be announced in July.


----------



## Angela

Meeting up with KindleBoard buddies in Salado, TX... A much needed break in my crazy, stressed filled life!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan, I'd love to know what that book was. . . .feel free to use PM if you don't want to embarrass anyone.   I've had a few like that myself but, in most cases, I'd gotten them free from Smashwords. . . . . .

Sounds like DD is on her way to a future in the medical field!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My Kindle novel Firefly Island was mentioned in today's copy of the Toronto Star, Canada's largest newspaper.

Online article: http://www.thestar.com/news/sciencetech/technology/article/813605--ebooks-open-new-chapter-for-readers

Scan of print copy: http://danielarenson.com/images/ebookstar.jpg

They got the book title wrong, but I assure you, they mean Firefly Island.


----------



## telracs

bump- pretty roses blooming in the garden at my apartment building.

semi-thump-- the super put the roses in the back of the garden, so I can't get any pictures! [well, he didn't do it so I couldn't get pictures, but the placement means I can't get good shots].


----------



## drenee

I want to know what the book is also, Susan.  
thank you,
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Got my DSL!  YAY!! And my phone and actually got it all to work.  Did some more unpacking, tired, but happily so.


----------



## caracara

We watched "Planet Earth" today, and there were these adorable, cute, fuzzy polar bear cubs. I wanted to take one home with me!​


----------



## Annalog

Brendan Carroll said:


> Got my DSL! YAY!! And my phone and actually got it all to work. Did some more unpacking, tired, but happily so.


YAY! It was only last year when DSL finally made it to our house. So much better than dial-up on old rural lines that would only support 28.8 mbps if we were very lucky; 26.6 usually, and 24 on bad days. When we moved here, there wasn't even any local phone dial-up. It was supposed to go into effect the month we moved but it took the company another 3 months to set up the local numbers and banks of modems.


----------



## Eternal_Naturist

I found out about this place and that there was a program going on where I could donate all my ebooks for free to our troops overseas. That's always worthwhile. Now I'm enrolled in that and will be sending my ebooks out free to all serve personnel serving overseas. As a Smashwords author it's important to me that I am able to help those who are helping us. Regardless of my political views.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I discovered I have a very strong case against my HOA and should be able to get the playset moved back to nearly it's original position. I also will get a 35' buffer zone of trees between my property line and the open area.   Apparently our new HOA president has poor map reading skills. He converted a 1" = 200' map scale to .5" = 50'   If he had held a meeting like he is REQUIRED to do, someone would have noticed. But since he decided to do this all on his own, it's coming back to bite him in the butt.

I also discovered my property line is about 6 feet further than I thought (in my favor) on that side.


----------



## Angela

I got to talk to my 3 year old gdaughter on the phone today and she told me she was coming to my house for a sleep over!


----------



## caracara

I got to play water polo (in a 4 ft deep pool so no treading water, we stand) and my team won! It was great fun, one dude on the other team kept throwing to our team, it was amazing we all loved him​


----------



## Susan in VA

Finished my term papers, phew. Another week to go in this term, but the remaining assignments are easy, no research, nothing more than two pages, and best of all NO citations. Just opinion papers, and you know I have plenty of _those_.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Finished my term papers, phew. Another week to go in this term, but the remaining assignments are easy, no research, nothing more than two pages, and best of all NO citations. Just opinion papers, and you know I have plenty of _those_.


Opinions? You?


----------



## Victorine

I went to my daughter's Kindergarten Graduation tonight.  Awe, it was sweet.  She's my last one, so it was also a little sad too.  But definitely a "bump" in my day!


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Opinions? You?


Something about pots and kettles comes to mind....


----------



## NogDog

Victorine said:


> I went to my daughter's Kindergarten Graduation tonight. Awe, it was sweet. She's my last one, so it was also a little sad too. But definitely a "bump" in my day!


A sign of the times, I guess. The only graduation ceremonies available to me were high school and college, and I didn't even go to the college ceremonies. (I graduated college mid-year, which was a smaller deal and not, IMO, worth the time sitting around in an auditorium.)


----------



## NogDog

I just received an email with a $26.17 gift card from Amazon for referral fees. Now I have to decide which books to buy.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Bump bragging rights - with the sale of a


Spoiler



_Look Away Silence _


 a few moments ago, I passed the Ten-Thousand dollar sales mark - $10,000.02. (I wish that was my money lol and not Amazon's). 

Edward C. Patteson


----------



## Victorine

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Bump bragging rights - with the sale of a
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> _Look Away Silence _
> 
> 
> a few moments ago, I passed the Ten-Thousand dollar sales mark - $10,000.02. (I wish that was my money lol and not Amazon's).
> 
> Edward C. Patteson


Woot!! That's great! I'm waving my Yay flag for you.

Vicki


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Vicki. $10,000 down- $90,000 to go.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## intinst

My bump for the day is my eldest son came for a long weekend visit from Long Island!


----------



## Annalog

My bump for today is that our daughter, an only child, turns 30 today. DH and I are very proud of her. Even more important, she is happy with her life and with what she has accomplished, both personally and professionally. 

EDIT: Yesterday she received the results of the C.H.E.S. national certification exam that she took recently. She can now put CHES (Certified Health Education Specialist) after her name. Great news for her the evening before her birthday and before leaving on a well deserved vacation.  (Can you tell that I am a proud mom? )


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

Annalog said:


> My bump for today is that our daughter, an only child, turns 30 today. DH and I are very proud of her. Even more important, she is happy with her life and with what she has accomplished, both personally and professionally.
> 
> EDIT: Yesterday she received the results of the C.H.E.S. national certification exam that she took recently. She can now put CHES (Certified Health Education Specialist) after her name. Great news for her the evening before her birthday and before leaving on a well deserved vacation.  (Can you tell that I am a proud mom? )


Meh, you're just the typical/standard "proud mom" that seems to populate these hereparts a lot 

[joking]

Is your daughter single? And available? 

[/joking]


----------



## OliviaD

Got a little quality alone time for the first time in weeks.  Ahhhh, it feels good to be alone sometimes. LOL. I love my friends and family, that is true, but sometimes, I just need to sit back and drink a little glass of wine all by myself and wonder what to get into next...


----------



## Addie

Congrats to everyone's bumps!

NogDog, I'm so jealous! And referral fees? Referring what, if you don't mind my asking?

Ed, that's awesome! I feel like there should be cake to celebrate. Was there cake?

Annalog, tell your daughter happy birthday for us! And send our congrats to her for earning her CHES certification! You've got lots to be proud of. 

Olivia, I totally understand. I'm all about quality time. I love being able to just relax and soak in the quiet. Can you tell I'm an only child?
Anyway, devious plans need to be carefully thought out and nurtured, not hatched in chaos.


----------



## Annalog

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> [joking]
> Is your daughter single? And available?
> [/joking]


 She is not available.  (Also, as she is the mother of two wonderful girls, I am also a very proud grandma. Both girls are good in school, active in sports, play musical instruments, and are well behaved and polite most of the time. )



AddieLove said:


> ...
> Annalog, tell your daughter happy birthday for us! And send our congrats to her for earning her CHES certification! You've got lots to be proud of.
> ...


Thanks, I will tell her.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My bumps are not nearly as good as those I've read here today, but I did get a bump from the fact that my Puglet has learned the new routine for outdoor business at the new house.  Frankly, I was growing tired of carrying her to her 'yard duty' two or three times a day.  She was afraid of the steps having never lived in a house with steps (smeah!).  But today... she went to the right door and down the steps twice without incident.  Of course, she did fall back in the yard on the way up the steps, but she's none the worse for wear now and pledges to do better tomorrow.  Good doggie!


----------



## luvmy4brats

There are times when I would sell all of the BRATs for just 30 minutes of silence.

Those are the days I long to just shove them on the nearest yellow school bus and get them out of my hair.


----------



## Jeff

luvmy4brats said:


> There are times when I would sell all of the BRATs for just 30 minutes of silence.
> 
> Those are the days I long to just shove them on the nearest yellow school bus and get them out of my hair.


I remember thinking the same thing but when mine left the nest it got too quiet. AND - it happened much too fast.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jeff said:


> I remember thinking the same thing but when mine left the nest it got too quiet. AND - it happened much too fast.


Rayna keeps talking about moving out in a couple of years and... I start hyperventilating at the thought.

But once all 4 are out, we're supposed to sell our house, buy an RV and cruise the country...That's the plan anyway


----------



## Jeff

luvmy4brats said:


> But once all 4 are out, we're supposed to sell our house, buy an RV and cruise the country...


We had the same plan but the grandchildren came along and then the great-grandchildren...


----------



## Neo

My bump for the day: I finally discovered the sketches for the tatt I'm getting tomorrow (was kind of about time, right?), and I'm blown away by what the tattoo artist did!!!!!! I'm so excited, I've been wanting this for 17 years, and tomorrow is finally the day   

Only problem is that I'm supposed to get a good night's sleep, but I'm so excited  ...


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Pictures?


With pleasure tomorrow - sketches are with the artist to finalize tonight (sure hope he's working very hard on them and not out partying, lol!!!!!)


----------



## intinst

luvmy4brats said:


> There are times when I would sell all of the BRATs for just 30 minutes of silence.
> 
> Those are the days I long to just shove them on the nearest yellow school bus and get them out of my hair.


With my two, I always said that I wouldn't take ten million dollars for either of them or give you 5 cents for another.


----------



## Addie

Cobbie said:


> Ahhh, so that's why I like my alone time.


There were times with old boyfriends when they would want to hang out after work, and I would tell them to leave me alone. So maybe being an only child isn't all good? 



luvmy4brats said:


> There are times when I would sell all of the BRATs for just 30 minutes of silence.
> 
> Those are the days I long to just shove them on the nearest yellow school bus and get them out of my hair.



Mom says I'm the reason she has to dye her hair and buy skin care products. I'm thinking I shouldn't have kids just so I can avoid her saying, "See? Now you know what a pain you were."


Neo said:


> My bump for the day: I finally discovered the sketches for the tatt I'm getting tomorrow (was kind of about time, right?), and I'm blown away by what the tattoo artist did!!!!!! I'm so excited, I've been wanting this for 17 years, and tomorrow is finally the day
> 
> Only problem is that I'm supposed to get a good night's sleep, but I'm so excited ...


Yay! I'm crossing my fingers that tomorrow is a good bump day as well! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## intinst

My 78 year old mother still can do most of what she wants to do, including gardening, if she gets some help with the heavy things.


----------



## Annalog

intinst said:


> My 78 year old mother still can do most of what she wants to do, including gardening, if she gets some help with the heavy things.


 Sounds like my 78 year old mother!


----------



## luvmy4brats

We took the BRATs out to breakfast and discovered our favorite waitress is back. She moved away last year and we've missed her. I also found out she's expecting another baby so I have an excuse to crochet a baby blanket.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my bump is DH ordered my bday present early and I'll get it early - a new mattress! When we moved into our house, a dear friend decided to "help" us get our bed settled in, so he climbed up on a box and jumped on it.  Since he's a fairly big guy, he broke our box springs which resulted in our bed getting a dip and me waking up stiff and sore.  We managed to catch a good deal on a mattress we both like and I'm looking forward to not rolling into the middle of the bed.  Tuesday can't come soon enough!


----------



## NogDog

Roy Halladay pitched a perfect game for the Phillies tonight. Only the 20th perfect game in MLB history (over 193,000 games), and the Phillies became only the 5th team to have two perfect games in its history.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

NogDog said:


> Roy Halladay pitched a perfect game for the Phillies tonight. Only the 20th perfect game in MLB history (over 193,000 games), and the Phillies became only the 5th team to have two perfect games in its history.


A great bump.


----------



## desilu

I got the job I wanted! Moving back to the campus level after spending 4 years in the curriculum department of my school district. I will be working with the gifted and talented students at a small campus and also coaching their classroom teachers on differentiating the curriculum for them. I am hugely excited!


----------



## NogDog

desilu said:


> I got the job I wanted! Moving back to the campus level after spending 4 years in the curriculum department of my school district. I will be working with the gifted and talented students at a small campus and also coaching their classroom teachers on differentiating the curriculum for them. I am hugely excited!


Sounds like a very rewarding job. Good luck with it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Learned that my DD is moving  back home to Texas (where she  belongs) much sooner than anticipated.  We'll be within driving distance!!


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> There are times when I would sell all of the BRATs for just 30 minutes of silence.
> 
> Those are the days I long to just shove them on the nearest yellow school bus and get them out of my hair.


I notice that nobody mentioned_ that_ part when I was considering homeschooling and asking for advice.


----------



## cheerio

its not super hot today


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I was interviewed and it came out today: http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/05/interview-with-edward-c-patterson.html

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Cobbie.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## NogDog

I actually got maybe 4 to 5 hours sleep last night/this morning, which is way more than I've been getting due to this cold I've got making me cough a lot whenever I lie down. Maybe I'm finally starting to throw off the cursed thing.


----------



## NogDog

Ooh...I never got around to posting this bump. About a week ago while visiting my brother, one of my nieces (5-year-old twins) came running up to me and whispered, "Uncle Charles?"

"Yes?" I cleverly replied.

"You're cute," she said, after which she ran off again to play with her sister, leaving me wondering if she really knew what "cute" meant.


----------



## mlewis78

NogDog said:


> Ooh...I never got around to posting this bump. About a week ago while visiting my brother, one of my nieces (5-year-old twins) came running up to me and whispered, "Uncle Charles?"
> 
> "Yes?" I cleverly replied.
> 
> "You're cute," she said, after which she ran off again to play with her sister, leaving me wondering if she really knew what "cute" meant.


That's a cute bump.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My bump today:  Firefly Island, my fantasy novel, is back in Kindle's top 50 bestselling epic fantasy novels!


----------



## Margaret

I found out today that I can still handle five kids under the age of six all by myself.


----------



## loonlover

The Braves beat the Phillies and moved into first place in the NL East.   

Sorry, NogDog.  I just had to post it.  We've followed the Braves since we first got cable.  Can't change now even though we don't get to watch them on TV like we once could.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Susan in VA said:


> I notice that nobody mentioned_ that_ part when I was considering homeschooling and asking for advice.


Well, it doesn't happen TOO often...


----------



## NogDog

loonlover said:


> The Braves beat the Phillies and moved into first place in the NL East.
> 
> Sorry, NogDog. I just had to post it. We've followed the Braves since we first got cable. Can't change now even though we don't get to watch them on TV like we once could.


Yeah, the Phillies are going through a bad end of the month. I'm hoping that June will be a big improvement, though that may depend on whether or not Rollins gets back soon and is healthy.

While I can never root for Atlanta during the regular season, I might like them all right except for that stupid tomahawk chop thing the fans do. They've had a good franchise for a lot of years now and have done it with class -- at least since Ted Turner became less visible concerning the team -- except for that stupid, annoying, aggravating Indian (supposedly) chant.


----------



## luvmy4brats

A & T went out into the woods behind out house and picked a whole container of wild raspberries for me today. We ate every last one of them. They'll be back out tomorrow, and the next and the next...LOL! Looks like we have lots more than we've had the past few years. I'm going to have to start freezing them soon. 

The blackberries aren't ripe yet, maybe another week.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I am getting my new mattress today!  This is also my early birthday present (by over a month), but a good night's sleep is sooo worth it!


----------



## CCrooks

> A & T went out into the woods behind out house and picked a whole container of wild raspberries for me today.


These are so good. Unlike most store-bought ones, they're like candy when they're ripe and picked straight off the bush!


----------



## drenee

I posted this in the thump thread also, but it probably should be here.  My son moved to Asheville this morning.  I'm very happy for him, but VERY sad for me.  He is my youngest.  And as much as I'm going to miss him, I know that's where he belongs.  Asheville, I believe, is a good fit for him.

deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney

My bump is I got to reformat another author's novel for Kindle, and I may get a contract from that publisher to format all of their books.


----------



## luvmy4brats

*Wipeout* is on tonight.

My guilty summer pleasure.   This show cracks me up.


----------



## MetalDragon

If i understand this thread correctly,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

I have seen the sun rise twice today. Bringing a smile to my face. As it always does.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It's always nice to get a review from a professional review site (The Boogle) that has a headline: Sound writing by a great writer   Made my day.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## caracara

Today was the last day of school! yay summer break!


----------



## Margaret

Edward C. Patterson said:


> It's always nice to get a review from a professional review site (The Boogle) that has a headline: Sound writing by a great writer  Made my day.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Congratulations!! I have read a few of your books, and I can attest to the "great writer" part.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Margaret said:


> Congratulations!! I have read a few of your books, and I can attest to the "great writer" part.


Now that's my "bump" for today. Thank you. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## intinst

Was able to bend my knee 87 degrees without the therapist "helping." Most in probably three years. And will most likely move from the walker to a cane in the next day or two, can walking unsupported be far behind? Heady stuff after the slow progress the first three weeks.


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> Was able to bend my knee 87 degrees without the therapist "helping." Most in probably three years. And will most likely move from the walker to a cane in the next day or two, can walking unsupported be far behind? Heady stuff after the slow progress the first three weeks.


That is a great bump! Congratulations! I hope you start getting longer sleep soon too.


----------



## intinst

AND I got seven (count them, 1,2,3,4,5,6, 7) hours sleep last night!


----------



## luvmy4brats

intinst said:


> AND I got seven (count them, 1,2,3,4,5,6, 7) hours sleep last night!


WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Annalog

intinst said:


> Was able to bend my knee 87 degrees without the therapist "helping." Most in probably three years. And will most likely move from the walker to a cane in the next day or two, can walking unsupported be far behind? Heady stuff after the slow progress the first three weeks.





intinst said:


> AND I got seven (count them, 1,2,3,4,5,6, 7) hours sleep last night!


Great news!


----------



## Margaret

Thanks for letting us know of your progress, Instinst.  That is a "bump" for all of us.


----------



## drenee

Intinst, so happy you're getting a good amount of sleep.  
deb


----------



## intinst

drenee said:


> Intinst, so happy you're getting a good amount of sleep.
> deb


Well, just the one night so far, but it really made a difference in the way I feel today.


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> Well, just the one night so far, but it really made a difference in the way I feel today.


Thank goodness!


----------



## intinst

loonlover said:


> Thank goodness!


You'd think I was a bad patient.


----------



## geoffthomas

My bump for the day was reading yesterdays thread titled "For the Love of The Game" about one Cincinnatti middle school girls softball team helping another brand-new team. Pretty neat stuff.  Go read it.


----------



## intinst

I am sure not many really care but as I have been posting in other threads, my biggest problem post surgery has been lack of flexibility in the new knee. I had been unable to bend it much past 80 degrees with 85 being the maximum. I have been working very hard at stretching the muscles and icing each time to help reduce the swelling that is still present. My bump is that it may be starting to pay off. I was able to get a 94 degree bend in the leg yesterday, as well as full travel on the machines that I have been using at the therapy clinic. Felt very good to finally be showing real progress in that area. If that continues, I should be able to avoid the "Manipulation" that the Dr. said might be required.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Intinst,
It is a major bump just to hear that your condition is improving.
And if it means no "manipulation" then all the better.

Just sayin.....


----------



## drenee

Awesome bump, Intinst.  Glad to hear.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Intinst, happy to hear that your flexibility is improving.


----------



## Margaret

Intinst, I am happy to hear that your rehabilitation is coming along ... and just so you know - many of us DO care.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my bump came from this weekend.  I realized my 13 month old was calling for me, not just babbling.  This of course is followed closely by my thump:  she was calling me Da (which is what she also calls her dad).  So we're working on Mama, which makes her (for some unknown reason) say, "nein".  I don't even want to get the nos started, even in a foreign language.


----------



## mlewis78

intinst said:


> I am sure not many really care but as I have been posting in other threads, my biggest problem post surgery has been lack of flexibility in the new knee. I had been unable to bend it much past 80 degrees with 85 being the maximum. I have been working very hard at stretching the muscles and icing each time to help reduce the swelling that is still present. My bump is that it may be starting to pay off. I was able to get a 94 degree bend in the leg yesterday, as well as full travel on the machines that I have been using at the therapy clinic. Felt very good to finally be showing real progress in that area. If that continues, I should be able to avoid the "Manipulation" that the Dr. said might be required.


We do care and follow your progress. Glad it's coming along.

I'm making my first ever visit to knee orthopedic doctor next Monday.


----------



## crebel

Of course we care Intinst!  That is great news.  I have had "manipulation" described to me and I'd say avoidance of it is a MAJOR bump.

My bump for today:  At 4-months old, my GS does a full belly-laugh, he was a hoot while here today.


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> My bump for today: At 4-months old, my GS does a full belly-laugh, he was a hoot while here today.


My bump: Being reminded of the first time my daughter did a full belly-laugh!  When she was just over a month old, DH and I took her with us when we went to see *Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back* in the theater. She slept or nursed through most of it. When the movie was over, we found that it was pouring rain outside (monsoon in Tucson). I covered her with her blanket and then ran for the car while hunched over to shield her from the rain. She laughed the entire time I was running as if she was on an amusement ride! (She enjoyed the run much more than the movie. ) She did not do it again for several months.


----------



## Susan in VA

A big bump for me today was finding out that my cat Samantha does NOT have cancer as they had suspected.  Phew.


----------



## telracs

my sister says she might have some connection to get us backstage at sondheim on sondheim.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Susan, Good news about your kitty!


----------



## telracs

susan, happy about your kitty.

oh and intinst.....


----------



## luvmy4brats

Susan, That's such good news about the Kitty!


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks, Carol, scarlet, Luv.


----------



## Annalog

Susan, happy to hear good news about your kitty.


----------



## Jane917

I guess my bump is that I had a job interview today (on the phone), and three more are scheduled for next week. 

So glad the cat does not have cancer. That makes my day too.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> oh and intinst.....


 Thanks Scarlet! It must have helped! My therapist usually only measures my flexibility once a week with that being Wednesday. Today she said that she could see I was getting more bend to the knee and measured again. 100 degrees!
Two weeks to get another ten and the doctor will be happy and no manipulation required.


----------



## drenee

Intinst, so happy to hear.  Great news.
deb


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

Today we were told to leave work early   (longer weekend!!!!)


----------



## Hoosiermama

Got to leave early, but the "bump" happened when I was rear-ended on the interstate about 5 minutes later . Not a good way to start the weekend. Let's just say texting in a traffic jam is a bad idea (not me, the other driver).


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm at a Mother-daughter slumber party with my almost 13 year old (1 more hour) having so much fun. Good food, good friends, good drinks (someone is making some mean mojitos) and lots of singing and dancing.  Most fun I've had in quite awhile.


----------



## drenee

Got my wireless connection working this morning.  
deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Watched a high school kid throw a 20-strikeout, seven-inning game today.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

2 minutes ago. Went over the 6,000 book sales mark. Doing a NAKED CONGA DANCE.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## DonnaFaz

:::covering my eyes::: Congrats, Ed! 

Jane, good luck with the interviews. My son has been out of work for 6 months...finding a job is just so hard in this economy.

Intinst, I'm glad your knee is better.

My bump is that my book received a really nice review here: http://mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/ (you have to slide down a bit to see the review). And the review has made a great impact on my sales.

AND on top of that, today was sunny and gorgeous here in Ocean City.

~Donna~


----------



## drenee

Ed and Donna, both great bumps.  Congratulations.
deb


----------



## JumpingShip

John Fitch V said:


> Watched a high school kid throw a 20-strikeout, seven-inning game today.


Wow! That's amazing! I imagine he's going to be drafted.


----------



## JumpingShip

Edward C. Patterson said:


> 2 minutes ago. Went over the 6,000 book sales mark. Doing a NAKED CONGA DANCE.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Congrats!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Woohoo! Thanks  

Ed Patterson


----------



## luvmy4brats

Edward C. Patterson said:


> 2 minutes ago. Went over the 6,000 book sales mark.* Doing a NAKED CONGA DANCE.*
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Why does this scare me?? 

Congrats!


----------



## loonlover

Graduations are over until next May.  By then we usually forget how much more work they are than one would think.  Nine different dates this year with a total of 11 graduations.  

The corresponding thump, tho, is that this is the most events to work in a short time period all year.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

MaryMcDonald said:


> Wow! That's amazing! I imagine he's going to be drafted.


He may be, next year at least, since he's a junior. He's a tall kid, about 6'3", very wiry. I was too impressed to notice if he was pitching with his legs, since that adds about 10 mph to one's fastball. If anything, he's going to get DII college looks. Has an explosive fastball, a good, hard straight change-up, and a decent curve. He didn't have to show the curve yesterday. If he's not playing American Legion ball this summer, I'd be very shocked.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Mary! Hi!

All, Mary was the blogger who reviewed my book. Thank you, again, Mary...from the bottom of my heart!

~Donna~


----------



## JumpingShip

DonnaFaz said:


> Mary! Hi!
> 
> All, Mary was the blogger who reviewed my book. Thank you, again, Mary...from the bottom of my heart!
> 
> ~Donna~


You're very welcome. That reminds me, I need to got put that review on your book on amazon. I'll do it now while I'm thinking about it.


----------



## David McAfee

I just found this thread...but I had a couple of good bumps over the weekend.

Friday night I tagged the last runner out at home in a softball game we won 13-12, then came home to learn I'd sold a personal record number of books that day. Then Saturday morning my wife bounded into the bedroom clutching an EPT and wearing a huge smile. After trying for two years, she is finally pregnant with our first child. Then Sunday we celebrated by buying new Droids and going out to dinner.

I had a whole weekend full of happy bumps.  Especially the baby.


----------



## Annalog

David, Congratulations on your happy bumps.

My first bump for today was good news from the doctor: I am now officially on "only" three medications for my blood pressure instead of four!

My second  bump for today was getting $125 in HealthCash cards due to reaching the next level when I downloaded my pedometer steps, entered my exercise, and entered my BP and other measurements in Virgin HealthMiles.

I ordered Amazon Gift Cards using the HealthCash. 

Exercise, lose weight, and drop blood pressure to get Amazon gift cards and pay less for prescriptions -- Win/Win situation!

EDIT to add first bump.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My bump? Finally, meeting, greeting and beating my new, old friend, Viking Warrior. I got over on him at cards, but he's a


Spoiler



kick-ass


 Monopoly player...  I'm not going to tell you what he was saying in the picture. Remember, his hobby is pillaging, burning and wreaking havoc on poor, unsuspecting monks. It was a great weekend!


----------



## William Meikle

Found out that I'll have print versions of four of my Kindle novels, and a new print short story collection, coming from my publisher before the end of the year. It's beer time!


----------



## crebel

Bump #1 - Gertie "talked" me through a cig craving via PMs and I didn't cave!  I was panicking because of going to the Dr. for MRI results on my shoulder this afternoon.  That visit, however, led to....

Bump #2 - No surgery needed for my shoulder, the muscles are not torn!  Acute tendinitis, degenerative changes, blah, blah.  Basically, a one-week steroid burst, followed by physical therapy and I should recover 100% mobility!


----------



## intinst

crebel said:


> Bump #1 - Gertie "talked" me through a cig craving via PMs and I didn't cave! I was panicking because of going to the Dr. for MRI results on my shoulder this afternoon. That visit, however, led to....
> 
> Bump #2 - No surgery needed for my shoulder, the muscles are not torn! Acute tendinitis, degenerative changes, blah, blah. Basically, a one-week steroid burst, followed by physical therapy and I should recover 100% mobility!


Great bumps, Chris!


----------



## Jane917

My 1st bump is that in 2 days I will officially be on Summer Break! My 2nd bump is that I had a great interview for a new job starting next Fall.


----------



## drenee

Chris, I'm so happy for you on both of your bumps.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Chris, two very good bumps!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I am back on the board......semster done. Wore some bright red socks with yellow and orange pokadots. Something mom would never let me wear with a red tank and denim shorts, but I rocked those socks.

Mom asked me what I wanted for my 21 b day. I let slip that i wanted another tat (got my last behind her back) and she said we will get tattoos together after a long awkward silence. That was a scary two minutes. She is really starting to undersand I, her youngest and dorkiest, would have gotten that tattoo anyways. Might as well go with the flow. Bro stopped moving when I told her and didn't move until she said something. Lol. We were both holding our breaths


----------



## vikingwarrior22

My dw almost everyday makes my mind work in overdrive, at some new idea she has verbalized at how things work... she should write them down for everyone they would make life so much easier... and also hearing from dgf and her "our" dd and the fun they had at home...hope everybody has a great day


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Welcome back to KB, VA!  Hope your semester went well.


----------



## intinst

Today at therapy I actually got the bike pedals to go completely around in both directions. Sounds silly I know but for  a month now I have been using a stationary bicycle to warm up before exercising and stretching. Just pushing the pedals as far as they would go in each direction. Monday I noticed that I wasn't far from making the circle. Today it happened, complete circles in both directions. And after stretching, I flexed the knee to 108 degrees, only two from where the Dr. said he wanted me by next Thursday. It won't go completely straight yet, but I am starting to concentrate on that since the flexing is coming along. Working hard every day is starting to pay off!


----------



## Bobbi

I'm brand new here (pretty sure this is my first post) but I had to say I'm so glad for you, Chris!


----------



## drenee

Intinst, you're doing great.  I'm so glad.

VA, so happy to see you back.  You have been missed.
deb


----------



## Annalog

VA, I am happy to see you back on KB. I agree -- you have been missed.

Intinst - Way to go!

Bobbi, welcome. You may want to post on the Introductions & Welcomes board as well. In addition to more Welcomes, there will be some posts with very helpful links.


----------



## drenee

Bobbi, Anna is right.  We would all love to say hello.  So be sure to introduce yourself.
deb


----------



## DonnaFaz

I didn't have a 'bump' today, so I came here to read everyone else's.  These great posts made me smile. Thanks!

~Donna~

PS Deb, we've chatted on KBs a bit...do you remember me ever posting in Introductions & Welcomes? I don't remember doing it. How rude is that...not introducing myself?? Sheesh. I've been popping around the threads here for months. (Then again, maybe I did and forgot. That IS entirely possible. LOL)


----------



## Jeff

DonnaFaz said:


> ...do you remember me ever posting in Introductions & Welcomes?


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16352.msg313963.html#msg313963


----------



## DonnaFaz

Wow, Jeff, you are AMAZING! (How'd you DO that?)

Folks, I think I just had my bump today. I learned that I am not rude. LOL

Thanks, Jeff!

~Donna~


----------



## intinst

DonnaFaz said:


> I didn't have a 'bump' today, so I came here to read everyone else's. These great posts made me smile. Thanks!
> 
> ~Donna~
> 
> PS Deb, we've chatted on KBs a bit...*do you remember me ever posting in Introductions & Welcomes?* I don't remember doing it. How rude is that...not introducing myself?? Sheesh. I've been popping around the threads here for months. (Then again, maybe I did and forgot. That IS entirely possible. LOL)


You put a very nice introduction in your first post along with telling us about one of your books.


----------



## intinst

DonnaFaz said:


> Wow, Jeff, you are AMAZING! (How'd you DO that?)
> 
> Folks, I think I just had my bump today. I learned that I am not rude. LOL
> 
> Thanks, Jeff!
> 
> ~Donna~


Go to your profile page , scroll down, click on last posts by this person and go to the early ones.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Thank you for the instruction, intinst! For a moment there, I thought Jeff was The Wizard. LOL

~Donna~


----------



## intinst

DonnaFaz said:


> Thank you for the instruction, intinst! For a moment there, I thought Jeff was The Wizard. LOL
> 
> ~Donna~


Oh, he is!


----------



## DonnaFaz

intinst said:


> Oh, he is!


I have no doubt! 

~Donna~


----------



## crebel

Bobbi said:


> I'm brand new here (pretty sure this is my first post) but I had to say I'm so glad for you, Chris!


Thanks, Bobbi (and everyone else, too)! I feel honored that your first post was in recognition of my bumps. Welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## luvmy4brats

My bump was being able to upload the 2.5.2 update so that tons of people could update their Kindles today. It made me smile every time I saw that someone else was able to use it (and I feel bad that it only works on the k2i and that not everyone could use it)

Another bump was that I went over $500 in donations for the 3 Day walk. I'm almost 1/4 of the way to my minimum. Make that over $600 and now I'm more than 1/4 of the way there!! Thank you!

I'm also happy to see everyone else's bumps and see Vegas_Asian back. (I've been concerned about you!)


----------



## crebel

luvmy4brats said:


> My bump was being able to upload the 2.5.2 update so that tons of people could update their Kindles today. It made me smile every time I saw that someone else was able to use it (and I feel bad that it only works on the k2i and that not everyone could use it)
> 
> Another bump was that I went over $500 in donations for the 3 Day walk. I'm almost 1/4 of the way to my minimum.
> 
> I'm also happy to see everyone else's bumps and see Vegas_Asian back. (I've been concerned about you!)


You sure are Queen of the K2i update today! Congratulations on making so many folks happy and on your 3-day walk donations - Awesome!


----------



## Susan in VA

While I was waiting around at the local rec center for DD's kid-yoga class to be over, a woman walked past and asked about my Kindle.  She has one and loves it.  We ended up chatting about Kindle shortcuts, accessories, and KB for quite a while.  I hope she shows up here!  

I did warn her that once the Enablers found out she has NO skin, NO bag, and only the standard Amazon cover, she wouldn't last a month here without buying her Kindle some clothes.  

This was a bump because it was my first time meeting someone "in the wild" who was so enthusiastic about discussing All Things Kindle.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Running into regulars at the store. They recognize me but can never place where they know me from. Lol.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Had supper with good friends, good food, gooood Margaritas!!


----------



## Jane917

I am officially on Summer Break!


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> ...NO skin, NO bag, and only the standard Amazon cover? GOOD GRIEF!!! Get that nice woman on here and bring her to me.
> 
> ETA: Neo will might be of assistance, too.


I keep checking the intro thread, but she hasn't been caught in our web yet. 

But I'd imagine that she might not have had time to browse yet... maybe this weekend...


----------



## NogDog

A thump (literally and figuratively) that turned into a bump:

When Noggin and I got up this morning, while he was turning an excited circle in the hallway -- excited because it was breakfast time -- he knocked over a very heavy box I had sitting on edge there. I didn't see it when it happened, but when I ran over to see what he'd done, he was stumbling around in circles with his left rear leg splayed out awkwardly and holding his left front leg up off the ground. I was, as expected, in a panic that he might have seriously injured/broken something.

However, within a few minutes he was walking around with a barely noticeable limp and bugging me to give him breakfast. By the time he was done eating (not very long at all, mind you) he was ready to go outside, and managed the steps on the back door stoop just fine. Now he shows no sign at all of any discomfort, so I guess it was just some bruising (though I'll be keeping a close eye on him for awhile). Thus I've gone from panicky to relieved in less than an hour.


----------



## drenee

Nog, I was holding my breath till I got to the end of your post.  I'm so glad he's okay.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

^^  Me too.  No delayed effects, I hope!!


----------



## David McAfee

I woke up this morning to find a Kindle reader's (bluefrog, specifically) comment in the Book Bazaar that said the Bachiyr are now one of her favorite vampire legends. 

Also read a comment on my short story collection (by EKing) that was great.

Those types of comments give my day a bump every time.


----------



## NogDog

Susan in VA said:


> ^^ Me too. No delayed effects, I hope!!


So far things look good. Noggin appears to be walking normally and had no problem jumping up onto my bed this morning.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Great news about Noggin.  I worry about my Puglet every time she does something strange or different, but then she's psychotic, so I'm constantly worrying about her.  

My bump for the day was appreciating one of the small miracles of life:  $1.00 Icees at Burger King!!    $5.00 Pepperoni Pizza at Little Cesar's and $1.00 movie at Redbox!  Yay! Double Yay!!

My bump for yesterday was seeing fireflies at dusk from my deck and earlier in the day, watching bumblebees trying to drink from the hummingbird feeders.  I didn't know that bumblebees could stand on their heads...    You live and learn.


----------



## Annalog

Glad to hear Noggin is OK, NogDog!

Bump for entire week: Learning about the mobile link for KB. Thanks!

Bump for yesterday: Going down Slide Rock 5 times. My 78 year old mom went down 3 times. Yay Mom!

Bump for today: Wonderful Red ock Balloon Adventures hot air balloon ride! No bump on takeoff and only a tiny one on landing. The ride was perfect!


----------



## telracs

Annalog said:


> Bump for today: Wonderful Red ock Balloon Adventures hot air balloon ride! No bump on takeoff and only a tiny one on landing. The ride was perfect!


Pictures, Annalog?

My bump, good friends on-line. Thanks for cheering me up yesterday everybody.


----------



## NogDog

Brendan Carroll said:


> Great news about Noggin. I worry about my Puglet every time she does something strange or different, but then she's psychotic, so I'm constantly worrying about her...


99% of the time I have nothing to worry about, but when Noggin think's I'm going to get him food of any sort, he starts doing his "happy dance" (always counter-clockwise), which is when he's likely to bump into things he'd normally not touch. That's when he stops being an almost-12-year-old dog and acts instead like a puppy. 

One of these days I'll have to see if I can figure out how to take a "movie" of his happy dance with my cheap little camera, then post it in the "pet" thread.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

iChills came in!! I got an entire case. If u don't know what an iChil is...it's the direct opposite of energy shots. Sleep shots!


----------



## intinst

Thump/bump: Loonlover's van cost $212 to fix. Bump part=only $212!


----------



## Annalog

Second Bump for today: My GPS had forest roads identified when we thought we took a wrong turn on an "adventurous" jeep trail at dusk today.

Pictures after I return home as I am posting from K2.


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog said:


> One of these days I'll have to see if I can figure out how to take a "movie" of his happy dance with my cheap little camera, then post it in the "pet" thread.


Great idea, please do!!


----------



## NogDog

A silly bump: I just watched Noggin fall out of bed. Fortunately, "bed" is his fluffy cushion-thing on the floor of the living room; so "falling out of bed" really means he rolled over in his sleep, then went over the edge and found himself lying on his back on the rug with that "what just happened" look on his face. In order to make it look like that's what he meant to do, he's now lying mostly on the floor with just his head and neck plus his hind feet on his bed.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Seeing mom's best friend's son. Spent the entire day together. He is visiting family. Picked him to spend teen-ish time with him. He is still in high school and I am one of those people he can stay out with no fuss from the parentials. It was fun to able to talk geek with out friends. Growing up as a military brat I don't get to converse with friends that i known since before puberty (at least in person)


----------



## intinst

Surgeon's visit went very well, I am on track to return to work in late July/early August. Only real concern at this point is my left elbow keeps developing fluid, He has removed 45CCof fluid in two visits. If that can't be controlled with compression and ice, will have to have elbow specialist open it up, clean it out and the wear a splint for a couple of weeks. Just as I am gaining in one area, another piece of me falls apart. But still overall a bump. Getting old ain't for sissies.


----------



## drenee

Intinst, sorry to hear about your elbow.  Glad your knee is progressing.
You're right, growing old is hard work.
deb


----------



## loonlover

This is one of those thump-bump things.  The problem I have been experiencing with my foot is an inflamed Achilles tendon.  While the treatment is kind of a thump, knowing what is wrong is more of a bump, especially since the treatment should not involve any cutting.  I will be wearing a soft boot during the day and going to physical therapy for the next month.  I'll be wearing a soft sock at night.  Then the podiatrist will recheck everything and we'll go from there.  Should be fun with both of us going to PT.  I'm sure glad I mowed the whole yard this week.


----------



## drenee

LL, glad it's nothing too serious.  
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The new Kindle version downloaded last night to my DX (I fell asleep with wireless switched on and found it accidentally). With 1,295 items on my Kindle, this will be helpful. The first thing I did was create a category called Complete Books Library and moved my 109 Mobileread Complete Works books there which is so much easier now than fishing and then my 47 Stephen King novles and finally, before I finally dropped into bed, a collection of 15 books by a certain author who lives in my mirror).    I'll be busy this weekend organizing by device, but I really should orgnize my closets, all of which cannot be opened - there as stuffed as Fibber McGee's. (whoops - ust gave away my age).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Thumper

Oh man, I got a bump today! A friend donated a *Kindle* to my SGK 3 Day walk fundraising effort... a new one even! To say I'm blown away and a wee bit stoked is an understatement...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Free drinks from childhood friend. Cake from boss. Card from dad


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I was very pleased to cross the 1,000-sales threshold this week. That's a cumulative total across all my titles, and includes printed copies as well as e-book sales (doesn't count any free e-book versions I've given away). Kindle sales a year ago were less than 5 percent of my sales - they have since grown to almost 50 percent, in no small part due to my participation in Kindleboards and the Amazon Kindle forums. Thanks for all your support to indie authors!
Elmore


----------



## Vegas_Asian

21 today!


----------



## Margaret

Vegas_Asian said:


> 21 today!


Have a happy birthday!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

watching my DD try to figure out what the right bribe was to get me to give her my m&ms and later watch her try to pick my pocket.


----------



## intinst

I feel that after a couple of steps, I am now walking as well as I did before the surgery. Now to improve upon that.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> I feel that after a couple of steps, I am now walking as well as I did before the surgery. Now to improve upon that.


Remember, you have to outrun the fat guy the bear is after....


----------



## NogDog

scarlet said:


> Remember, you have to outrun the fat guy the bear is after....


No, no, no: remember to keep at least one round in your rifle, so that in a worst case situation, you only have to outrun the guy with the bullet wound in his leg that the bear is after....


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> No, no, no: remember to keep at least one round in your rifle, so that in a worst case situation, you only have to outrun the guy with the bullet wound in his leg that the bear is after....


Nogdog, sometimes you scare even me....


----------



## intinst

NogDog said:


> No, no, no: remember to keep at least one round in your rifle, so that in a worst case situation, you only have to outrun the guy with the bullet wound in his leg that the bear is after....





scarlet said:


> Nogdog, sometimes you scare even me....


Well, at least he did say shoot him in the leg...


----------



## NogDog

intinst said:


> Well, at least he did say shoot him in the leg...


A moving target is more likely to get the bear's attention than an inert one.


----------



## A_J_Lath

Hearing that a videogame I did some graphics for is the number 1 indie game (Xbox360) in Germany. And let's face it - being big in Germany didn't do The Hoff any harm!


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> A moving target is more likely to get the bear's attention than an inert one.


Yeah, that's what I figured you figured...


----------



## NogDog

scarlet said:


> Yeah, that's what I figured you figured...


I cannot take credit for it. It's an old joke, something to the effect that if you're out with a friend hunting small game with a .22 caliber rifle and you only have one bullet left when a bear starts coming after you, what's the best place to aim that one bullet in order to ensure you survive?


----------



## Geoffrey

I started out having a stressful day, but I came home and my Bear made dinner for me:









Chicken Rendang and a beer


----------



## David McAfee

I got a huge bump today looking at and listening to the baby's first ultrasound.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A bump tonight with the single most _bestest _ 5-star review I have ever received. It sent me over the moon and my ego to Andromeda.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Mom asked me to go to Walmart today. Didn't want to really go having spent all day at work on two hours of sleep. I told her the truth and one additional thing: I don't like to go to Walmart I get too distracted.

She said I made a valid point. Yay more time to think. So I decided to order needed item on amazon via itouch as soon as I hit a wifi hotspot


----------



## NogDog

I cooled off this evening by cashing in a card for a free Blendini at Rita's (vanilla ice, chocolate custard, and crushed Oreos).


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

This is my bump for the weekend:  The weekend alone w/out baby w/ DH going to St. Louis.  The only thump is on the way back we'll have his niece and nephew and she's 14 and lippy.  I forsee me getting really mean (to her) on the way back.  The nephew is in love w/ DH (DH let's him help w/ "important" projects so as a 4 yr old, it's love) and I don't forsee any problems other than bathroom ones.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

1) I've woken up to blue sky and sunshine four days in a row (after 8 weeks of rain). I feel like a new person.
2) The first two reader reviews of THRILLED TO DEATH were terrific. Breathing a sigh of relief.
3) Having lunch with a dear friend. Life is good. 
L.J.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I booked my second stop on my library tour yesterday!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Going to see Knight and Day with friends


----------



## Sean Sweeney

L.J. Sellers said:


> 2) The first two reader reviews of THRILLED TO DEATH were terrific. Breathing a sigh of relief.


Love that feeling.


----------



## Jeff

My great-grandson said that he wanted to pick the purple flower. I told him to leave it so that everyone else could enjoy it. He looked at the flower for several seconds and then picked it. I swatted him on the butt (it was the first time I've ever done that). He stepped back, scowled up at me and said, "That's enough of that." Then he walked away, smelling his purple flower, while I tried to keep a straight face.


----------



## A_J_Lath

^^lol - funny as hell!


----------



## NogDog

Jeff said:


> My great-grandson said that he wanted to pick the purple flower. I told him to leave it so that everyone else could enjoy it. He looked at the flower for several seconds and then picked it. I swatted him on the butt (it was the first time I've ever done that). He stepped back, scowled up at me and said, "That's enough of that." Then he walked away, smelling his purple flower, while I tried to keep a straight face.


LOL . . . and unlike most times when I type that on a forum when it's not strictly true, this time the laugh really was out loud.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jeff said:


> My great-grandson said that he wanted to pick the purple flower. I told him to leave it so that everyone else could enjoy it. He looked at the flower for several seconds and then picked it. I swatted him on the butt (it was the first time I've ever done that). He stepped back, scowled up at me and said, "That's enough of that." Then he walked away, smelling his purple flower, while I tried to keep a straight face.


This is my bump for the day!


----------



## Thumper

Jeff said:


> My great-grandson said that he wanted to pick the purple flower. I told him to leave it so that everyone else could enjoy it. He looked at the flower for several seconds and then picked it. I swatted him on the butt (it was the first time I've ever done that). He stepped back, scowled up at me and said, "That's enough of that." Then he walked away, smelling his purple flower, while I tried to keep a straight face.












Way too funny...


----------



## drenee

Very cute, Jeff.  Thank you for sharing.
deb


----------



## A_J_Lath

Funny story about my cousin's little boy - many years ago, shortly after grandad had died, my cousin's boy expressed a desire to go to the garden of rest and say a prayer. My cousin, finding it quite charming, obliged. And the little boy, on finding grandad's memorial, knelt down, clasped his hands together and said:

'For what we are about to receive...'

Knowing my grandad, he would have cracked up at that!


----------



## Jane917

Two of our kids ran the Rock and Roll 1/2 Marathon in Seattle today. One of them came in with a time that ranked in the top 100! Out of over 5000 starters. Um.....they don't get that strength from me.


----------



## telracs

spent a day with my sister.  we went to the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens, then walked to the Atlantic Mall, stopping off for dinner at a vegetarian restaurant we like on the way to the Mall.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my weekend was a huge bump.  DH and I spent the weekend in St. Louis w/ out our 13 month old.  It was glorious, even though DH still owes me ice cream.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

scarlet said:


> spent a day with my sister. we went to the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens, then walked to the Atlantic Mall, stopping off for dinner at a vegetarian restaurant we like on the way to the Mall.


So that's where you got the taro? Atlantic Mall wasn't there when I was growing up, but the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens is wonderful. I love the Japanese Gardens and the Garden for the Blind.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Edward C. Patterson said:


> So that's where you got the taro? Atlantic Mall wasn't there when I was growing up, but the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens is wonderful. I love the Japanese Gardens and the Garden for the Blind.
> 
> Ed Patterson


I get my tarot from tarot.com. Yummy. Today's bump, not having to do anything due to severe back pain. Yay!! The only perk that goes with the pain.


----------



## LibraryGirl

From various friends and family I got $150 in Amazon gift cards for my b-day yesterday. WOOHOO


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just finished writing a new short story.


----------



## telracs

LibraryGirl said:


> From various friends and family I got $150 in Amazon gift cards for my b-day yesterday. WOOHOO


happy belated birthday.


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> So that's where you got the taro? Atlantic Mall wasn't there when I was growing up, but the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens is wonderful. I love the Japanese Gardens and the Garden for the Blind.
> 
> Ed Patterson


yup, that's where the sweet and sour taro was from. The lotus were in bloom which was the highlight for me. Didn't find the Garden for the Blind. Oh wait, I think they now refer to it as the fragrance garden. I noticed plaques in Braille there.



Brendan Carroll said:


> I get my tarot from tarot.com. Yummy. Today's bump, not having to do anything due to severe back pain. Yay!! The only perk that goes with the pain.


and I'm talking the root vegetable, not the divination cards, dear.


----------



## mlewis78

LibraryGirl said:


> From various friends and family I got $150 in Amazon gift cards for my b-day yesterday. WOOHOO


Happy Birthday! My mother's birthday was yesterday too.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My oldest daughter passed her test for her Driver's Permit 

Hhmmm. Not sure if that's a bump or a thump now that I think about it.


----------



## telracs

luvmy4brats said:


> My oldest daughter passed her test for her Driver's Permit
> 
> Hhmmm. Not sure if that's a bump or a rump now that I think about it.


It's an invitation to more worry, but good for her.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Literally drank a gallon of water today. (bought a gallon from grocery store on my way home from housesitting). Drank that plus several other glasses of water. Still thristy. Maybe it's all the sweating in Vegas heat. (still refuse to use my AC. Car goes faster with it off)


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just made the last payment on Hubby's car.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Awesome, luv.

My bump today... heh... the guy at my local Barnes & Noble tried to debate me about the virtues of nook compared to Kindle. I laughed in his face. He tried to deride my choice of Kindle over nook. Heh, I'm still laughing.


----------



## David McAfee

luvmy4brats said:


> I just made the last payment on Hubby's car.


Awesome.  We did that a week ago. Nice feeling.


----------



## Victorine

This is what gave me a bump today... the new royalty structure from Amazon.  Here's the best part:  "Equally important, the conditions upon which eligibility for the 70 percent royalty option is based will be a powerful force in organizing Kindle content prices into a mandatory $2.99 to $9.99 price range and setting a maximum price ration of 4:5 between a qualifying Kindle book and "the lowest list price for the physical book."

If publishers want the 70% royalty, they can no longer price their ebook higher than their physical book.  Just awesome.

Vicki


----------



## BTackitt

Finished a quilted wallhanging I designed myself  , now working on some pillowcases to replace a couple of throwpillows for my grandma that were litterally falling apart w/missing fabric.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Victorine said:


> This is what gave me a bump today... the new royalty structure from Amazon. Here's the best part: "Equally important, the conditions upon which eligibility for the 70 percent royalty option is based will be a powerful force in organizing Kindle content prices into a mandatory $2.99 to $9.99 price range and setting a maximum price ration of 4:5 between a qualifying Kindle book and "the lowest list price for the physical book."
> 
> If publishers want the 70% royalty, they can no longer price their ebook higher than their physical book. Just awesome.
> 
> Vicki


*happy dance*


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I just realized that DD is getting interested in being read to. She's 13 months and she'll bring me a book to read to her several times a day.  Granted, it's the same blasted book, but she brings it to me and sits mostly still while I read to her.  As soon as the book is done, she wants down until she's ready to be read to again.


----------



## julieannfelicity

What really made my day today was , getting a comment on my author page/Facebook from a person I don't know who stated she accidently downloaded my book via her Kindle and thought my book was awesome (mind you, her comment was based upon a status I had created stating I was sad that someone had returned a copy of my book).  I love getting nice comments like that!

(www.facebook.com/pages/J-A-Titus/130151657001202)


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Susan, what a wonderful idea.  I teach metaphysical programs at local libraries and tonight I did a program on self-hypnosis.  Over half the class was returns from my last program on dream interpretation.  Return visitors let me know I've done a good job, and I even got two hugs before the class left.  Made me feel great.


----------



## Margaret

I finished my technology workshop today.  All who attended received a Smart Slate to use in their classrooms.  I am not really sure how to use it, but I have plenty of time to figure it out.  Also, the project I did on Movie Maker was one of the ones chosen to be shown to the whole group - not too bad for this digital immigrant.


----------



## telracs

red velvet whoopee pie from Crumbs bakery.


----------



## Annalog

Bumps for yesterday -- Saw partial double rainbow on my drive home. We often get rainbows before the rain when there is rain verga (rain that evaporates before it hits the ground). A little while later the rain verga turned into rain.


----------



## Scheherazade

I found out I passed what is hopefully my last semester of a foreign language ever!  Almost makes up for them screwing me out of my grant and having to pay for it with a loan from my family.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I'm making my anti-twilight t-shirt. My bestie convinced me to go, when he reminded me he was my designated driver.... Will post pics soon. Around Team Edward is glow in the dark paint. Going to put white glow in the dark paint around Anita Blake Series too.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Watching paint on shirt dry...oh yeah i decided to add glitter just for fun


----------



## lonestar

Making it through the exercise I really didn't want to do.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Now the backside of my tshirt is done: Going shopping in it right now


----------



## corkyb

Knowing my niece is coming to visit for five days tomorrow from Texas.


----------



## sem

Took a survey from the California School Board's Association several months ago (I'm a member) and forgot all about it. Today I received a $10.00 Amazon gift card in my email as a thank you for participating - sweet!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That readers still like lower priced books and gave me the biggest 1st day in 34 months.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## loonlover

I know some of you won't understand this, but my bump is that the Eagles concert is over.  Maybe they will quit touring or at least won't come back through here for a few years.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

T shirt is now totally glow in the dark!!!! At least the lettering


----------



## vwkitten

After more than 25 years I hooked back up with my best friend from Jr. High.  Found her on facebook.  Now every once in a while you have a friend that just "gets" you and mine was this gal.  First thing she said to me across facebook was "You finally really wrote that book you always said you'd write."  Years didn't matter as we caught up and I sent her my books immediately.

In my philosophical romp into the fables book, I know I lost a lot of people but I had one thing that sets the book a cherished place in my heart; one tiny point of wisdom I really put in there just for me.  Sure enough, for months I've smiled secretively as others have read the book and I've watched their minds or attentions or eyes slip right over it.

Helen just posted that she'd just finished the book and the one passage she enjoyed the most was that one little bit that I'd put in there just for me.  No hints... no prodding... that was the one thing that she loved about the book most.  That's my bump for today.

Trish


----------



## Vegas_Asian

vwkitten said:


> After more than 25 years I hooked back up with my best friend from Jr. High. Found her on facebook. Now every once in a while you have a friend that just "gets" you and mine was this gal. First thing she said to me across facebook was "You finally really wrote that book you always said you'd write." Years didn't matter as we caught up and I sent her my books immediately.
> 
> In my philosophical romp into the fables book, I know I lost a lot of people but I had one thing that sets the book a cherished place in my heart; one tiny point of wisdom I really put in there just for me. Sure enough, for months I've smiled secretively as others have read the book and I've watched their minds or attentions or eyes slip right over it.
> 
> Helen just posted that she'd just finished the book and the one passage she enjoyed the most was that one little bit that I'd put in there just for me. No hints... no prodding... that was the one thing that she loved about the book most. That's my bump for today.
> 
> Trish


It's amazing who u can find on facebook. My classmate and bestie from elementary school found me in march we had seen each other in thirteen years (since the third grade).


----------



## drenee

VA, your t-shirt is cute.  
deb


----------



## Jane917

My bump is that I have signed a contract for a new job starting in the Fall, so now I can coast along for the rest of the summer without that worry.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Finished work by 10:00 and housework is almost ready, so that really gave me a "bump".  Now I can plan for an exciting weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Fun and cute t-shirt, VA!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Just spent the last few hours having a campfire and stargazing with the BRATs and hubs in our front yard. 

Mmm... Smores.


----------



## drenee

DIL and grandsons are on their way a day early.  DIL decided to stay also.  Original plan was to drop off the boys and go back home.  But this morning when they asked the boys about it, the 6-year-old said he would miss his mom, and the 4-year-old said he wouldn't miss anybody.  Hahahaha.  When the 6-year-old was 4 he didn't miss anybody either.  In fact, we'd have to trick him to get him back home.  
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

a 5-star review always gives me a bump, even after 180 of them.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Vegas_Asian

All went well at the denist. Mom still doesn't understand how I always almost knock out in the middle of my cleanings.


----------



## drenee

Grandsons are having a fantastic time at the lake. They swam and then fished until dark with the new fishing stuff we got them for their birthday. 
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

finally after more than a year, got the dining room finished.  It's all painted (even the woodwork) carpet laid down and most of the heavy stuff (table, computer desk etc) is back in the room.  Needless to say, I'm v excited that I can mark one room done in our house.


----------



## Trilby

I guess this is a Bump...I had a Port put in on Wednesday and the surgery went well. I'm feeling fine and even had a treatment the very next day, which went well, as I was expecting it to hurt a lot! I didn't!   No more IV's in my arms or hands..YAY!


----------



## Margaret

Trilby, I am happy to hear that your treatments are going well.  I will pray that they continue that way!


----------



## loonlover

39 years of marriage and still going strong!


----------



## crebel

Happy Anniversary to Loonlover and Intinst - that's a good bump to start the day!


----------



## drenee

You're right, Chris.  39 years is an amazing bump.  
II and LL are an inspiration to the rest of us.
deb


----------



## Annalog

LL and II, may the next 39 years be even stronger. Happy anniversary!


----------



## Margaret

Happy anniversary to Loonlover and Intinst!  Here's to at least 39 more!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Having a happy baby dispite getting home way late last night.  She even decided to fall asleep on me.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Finished up with the second draft of the next baseball novel.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Received Naomi Novik's _*Tongues of Serpents*_: Book 6 of Temeraire, which came out yesterday.  Extremely contented.

Ed Patterson


----------



## mlewis78

My new AC unit shipped today and I'll have it tomorrow.  Tomorrow there may be a thump about UPS getting it up 4 flights and then installation.  I've always installed AC by myself, but this one is larger.


----------



## Deb G

I'm GONNA BE A GRANDMA!!!!!!  Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Deb G.  Is it your first?
deb


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Just ate ice cream cake.  Mmm.... ice cream cake.... *drool*


----------



## Maker

Planter's Salted Peanuts. Several handfuls. LOL. Yum. Salt.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Mmm... fattening... *drool*


----------



## Trilby

Margaret said:


> Trilby, I am happy to hear that your treatments are going well. I will pray that they continue that way!


Thank you for the kind words  I feel great, but my hair has started to fall out. I've got all my scarves ready though lol


----------



## drenee

Christina, I love your attitude.  You're a great inspiration.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Found a very inspiring website today... www.Fatthumb.com ... this girl has a beautiful spirit... She makes hats, really NEAT hats for people with hair loss due to medical issues... she makes 2 dozen a month and donates them! Very inspiring to hear that she has done this for... I think six years! That is total dedication!


----------



## crebel

Deb G said:


> I'm GONNA BE A GRANDMA!!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!


Congratulations! Having been a Gma for 6 months now, I can truthfully say it is the best job EVER!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Deb G said:


> I'm GONNA BE A GRANDMA!!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Seeing the color back in Mom's face & seeing her up and walking. 

Eating at my favorite favorite restaurant twice in one day. 

Watching half nekkid wet pirates dancing on a ship. 

(Mom's ok. Visiting hours over for the day and Rayna and I are out cruising the Vegas strip.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

7 5-star reviews in three days. More likes a bump-bumo.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Woke up to two sales. Love sale prices.


----------



## CNDudley

A sunny day (i.e., before 4:00P) in the Seattle area, and my little 7-year-old swimming fly in her medley relay and not getting DQed!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

luvmy4brats said:


> Watching half nekkid wet pirates dancing on a ship.
> 
> (Mom's ok. Visiting hours over for the day and Rayna and I are out cruising the Vegas strip.)


So you took your daughter to watch wet, half-nekkid pirates? Glad to see you're raising her right!

I'm _really_ glad to hear your mother is doing better!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I hope there was at least one wet, half-nekkid female pirate.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> So you took your daughter to watch wet, half-nekkid pirates? Glad to see you're raising her right!


I figured it was safe since they were only half-nekkid and not mostly nekkid 



John Fitch V said:


> I hope there was at least one wet, half-nekkid female pirate.


Well, there were several, except they didn't jump in the water and get wet..

It was the pirate show they put on in front of Treasure Island. It used to be completely family friendly, but now, not so much. At least the original show had a plot.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Seven yrs and have yet to go


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> Eating at my favorite favorite restaurant twice in one day.


Oooh, which one is it? My favorite favorite _favorite_ one is in Vegas... on my first visit I was there for three days and ate at the same place a total of four times  (It's inside the Venetian.)


----------



## Susan in VA

My bump just now:  Noticing that the concept of a bump thread is popular enough to have a spin-off in the Writers'  Cafe...      Every web forum should have one!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Susan in VA said:


> Oooh, which one is it? My favorite favorite _favorite_ one is in Vegas... on my first visit I was there for three days and ate at the same place a total of four times  (It's inside the Venetian.)


Is yours the Grand Lux Cafe? That's the only one I know in the Venetian.

Mine is the Paris buffet. I've never recommended a buffet before eating at this place. It's fantastic and the atmosphere is amazing. I've already eaten there three times this trip and will eat there for breakfast again tomorrow. Made to order crepes (my favorite is chocolate banana) and made to order omelets. Not to mention the 4-5 kinds of sausage and breakfast potatoes.


----------



## Susan in VA

Suddenly the bowl of cereal in front of me looks much less interesting.  

Mine was Zeffirino's.  Yummmmm.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Katsu curry that tastes like it had when I was a kid in japan. Also got Thai milk tea to go with it

Okay I know I was a kid not very long ago


----------



## Trilby

My Bump is that my Oncology Nurse called to tell me that my CA-125 (tumor marker) blood test has gone down drastically! When I started treatments last month, my count had gone up to about 140  and now it's down to 45. Anything below 35 is considered normal. So although treatments don't end until January, I am a very Happy Camper!!!


----------



## drenee

Christina, that is fabulous news. 
deb


----------



## Trilby

drenee said:


> Christina, that is fabulous news.
> deb


Thank deb  I might be losing all my hair, but what the heck! lol Getting better is worth it!


----------



## drenee

Did your number come down that quick the last time you had treatment?
deb


----------



## Trilby

The first round of chemo back in 2006 it came down fast. I'm not exactly sure how high it was before surgery, but it was probably about 1000. Either just before I started the treatments, or the first week after it was at 49. I had it as low at 5.6, which was awesome and it stayed low for nearly 3yrs.


----------



## Annalog

Christina, that is great news!


----------



## intinst

Therapist told me I was ready to go back to work, I can finish what little rehab. I have left on my own.


----------



## Jeff

intinst said:


> Therapist told me I was ready to go back to work...


Pick one:


Spoiler



Yay!





Spoiler



Boo!


----------



## intinst

Jeff said:


> Pick one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Boo!


Doctor still has to sign off on it.


----------



## drenee

Oh bummer, II.  I completely forgot you had to go back to work.  
deb


----------



## intinst

Well, I am just a young thing of "only" fifty eight.


----------



## loonlover

drenee said:


> Oh bummer, II. I completely forgot you had to go back to work.
> deb


He really feels the same way while I have mixed feelings (he won't believe that comment I'm sure).


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> Oh bummer, II. I completely forgot you had to go back to work.
> deb


Me too. How on earth are you going to handle the Infinity Thread with work getting in the way?!?


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Me too. How on earth are you going to handle the Infinity Thread with work getting in the way?!?


Intinst would never let work interfere with the important things.


----------



## intinst

I've only been off work since the first of May, I did OK before that, I believe.


----------



## drenee

You did do okay. We are used to having you around all day though. 
deb


----------



## Deb G

drenee said:


> Congratulations, Deb G. Is it your first?
> deb


Yes it is. Due in February. Thx for asking.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Actually saw this yesterday or the day before, but I keep telling my co-workers and friends the same story. For the first time ever, I saw nuns in last vegas. was at the grocery store. I don't know why i was so excited, but I have never seen nuns in the States before.


----------



## Jeff

Part of my weekdays are spent watching DVDs with my two-year-old great-grandson. Yesterday I asked him what movie he wanted to watch and he said something that sounded like Power Empress. I told him that we didn't have a DVD called Power Empress. He gave me an annoyed look and repeated what still sounded to me like Power Empress. I told him that I didn't understand what he was saying so he went to the DVD case, picked out a disk and gave it to me. "Read that," he said, disgusted with my stupidity.

Polar Express.

I should have known since wions are very fary


Spoiler



(lions are very scary)


 when they roar.


----------



## telracs

Went to the NY Public Library and saw the Declaration of Independence exhibit, then went to lunch and then saw Despicable Me.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

When leaving the bank. I was leaving the same time as one of the bank staff I see often. (i make the trip several times a week for one reason or other) She saw me pull out keys and unlock my car. She stopped me and asked me how old I was. I answer 21. She gasp and says "I thought you were no more than fifteen. I only thought you were 15 cuz you work (was in uniform). Had I seen you wearing anything else I would have thought you were in middle school"

I just laughed this one off. Its a common joke with my co-workers that I need to carry multiple forms of identification because people don't believe I am old enough to purchase certain merchandise.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Vegas_Asian said:


> When leaving the bank. I was leaving the same time as one of the bank staff I see often. (i make the trip several times a week for one reason or other) She saw me pull out keys and unlock my car. She stopped me and asked me how old I was. I answer 21. She gasp and says "I thought you were no more than fifteen. I only thought you were 15 cuz you work (was in uniform). Had I seen you wearing anything else I would have thought you were in middle school"
> 
> I just laughed this one off. Its a common joke with my co-workers that I need to carry multiple forms of identification because people don't believe I am old enough to purchase certain merchandise.


LOL!

At 18 I was still getting pulled over to see if I was old enough to drive... When I was 22 and pregnant, I got dirty looks because people thought I was about 16 (plus I had gained so much weight my wedding rings didn't fit anymore)


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> I should have known since wions are very fary
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (lions are very scary)
> 
> 
> when they roar.


Of course they are!  That's why DD, who was a lion for Halloween two years in a row, refused to practice her roaring (as everyone had suggested she do) because she's a Nice Kid and didn't want anyone to be scared of her.  

I'll bet your great-grandson eats Pingles, petzels and Tiskets too. (We_ all _ still call them that. )


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> I'll bet your great-grandson eats Pingles, petzels and Tiskets too. (We_ all _ still call them that. )


Haha. Yes. And his favorite candy Fittles - but he always wants a boo one.


----------



## Trilby

Son & his girlfriend, took Hubby and I to dinner at Mohegan Sun Casino for our 33rd Wedding Anniversary (yesterday)


----------



## drenee

Christina, congratulations on 33 years.  That is so awesome.  
deb


----------



## intinst

Christina, It's wonderful that you and your husband have been together that long and that you have a son who appreciates it.


----------



## Trilby

Thank you, everyone


----------



## geoffthomas

I for one get afraid when one of our members is sick or has a health issue.
Then sometimes they are gone for a while and I hold my breath........
And sometimes they (Dona) don't come back.
But then most others do. (bump)

We are so glad that you are hanging in there Christina and we are joyful for you and your husband over your celebration.
And I am impressed with your thoughtful son.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Trilby

geoffthomas said:


> I for one get afraid when one of our members is sick or has a health issue.
> Then sometimes they are gone for a while and I hold my breath........
> And sometimes they (Dona) don't come back.
> But then most others do. (bump)
> 
> We are so glad that you are hanging in there Christina and we are joyful for you and your husband over your celebration.
> And I am impressed with your thoughtful son.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Thank you very much! Over the years, I've lost a few online friends myself and so I think about things like that a lot. I plan on hanging in there for quite some time  , but just in case I think I'll make a list of Forums I belong to, so that my family can leave a message if (God forbid) something happens.


----------



## telracs

RUSH concert at Jones Beach.


----------



## telracs

Got some birthday money today and bought a javoedge case for my DX.


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> Got some birthday money today and bought a javoedge case for my DX.


Hey! How many birthdays do you get?


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> Hey! How many birthdays do you get?


Remember, I was on vacation for my birthday and didn't get ANY presents. This was a belated one.


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> Remember, I was on vacation for my birthday and didn't get ANY presents. This was a belated one.


I forgot you were on vacation but I distinctly remember that you got a lot of heart-felt and timely happy birthday wishes.


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> I forgot you were on vacation but I distinctly remember that you got a lot of heart-felt and timely happy birthday wishes.


Yes, my friends here were definitely up with the birthday wishes.

But I got a grand total of ONE birthday card (and that was from my sister) which had some scratch of lottery tickets. And a birthday cupcake from my niece.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I got indian curry for dinner with fresh naan. So happy had to make a Indian curry song on the way home. Was talking to bestie on Bluetooth and she was having a "WTF. Ur crazy, but I love u" moment. So I sang a bestie song.


----------



## mlewis78

scarlet said:


> Got some birthday money today and bought a javoedge case for my DX.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Annalog

Two mushrooms in the compost pile this morning.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> ummmm...no skin? I know, baby steps.
> 
> My bump - I just saw the cute beach commericial for new graphite Kindle.


javo-edge cases are slip-ins, so skins don't make sense in them.


----------



## Archer

Happy birthday!

MY BUMP today--I got to see the final version of my new book trailer. If anyone wants to see it, here's the link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKl5-8Ni0T8


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I went to my local farmer's market to buy fresh fruit and veggies for the first time in months, and discovered it wasn't there, and I have no idea where it went.  

Debra


----------



## drenee

Debra, I think maybe that's a thump, unless you really don't like fresh vegetables.   
Around here it's impossible to get the market before they sell out.  
deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney

The fact that I sold 68 books yesterday.


----------



## drenee

John, that's awesome.  Congratulations.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

DH, just for being himself and making me laugh about aches and pains due to getting older. More than 37 years of laughs!


----------



## intinst

Kind of a bump/thump. I get/have to go back to work this afternoon, guess I better go to bed.


----------



## philvan

My son and girlfriend announced they are going to have a child around Feb 14th. Which will be one grandchild from each of my kids. Third time is the charm.


----------



## Andra

As part of my campaign to "find my inner happy person," I have decided to start posting to this thread regularly.
My bump for this past weekend was connecting with some old friends and going kayaking.  We had a great time.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Things you just don't expect to hear your child say:

Mom, have you seen my box with the head in it?

<gave me a giggle, although maybe I should be worried that I have a little Dahmer in training >


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I spent the day at Canada's Wonderland, an amusement park, riding rollercoasters.  Highlight:  riding the Behemoth, Canada's largest, fastest, tallest rollercoaster.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DArenson said:


> I spent the day at Canada's Wonderland, an amusement park, riding rollercoasters. Highlight: riding the Behemoth, Canada's largest, fastest, tallest rollercoaster.


That would be a thump for me. 

My bump is being home at my own computer spending as much time as I want (almost) catching up with everyone.


----------



## mlewis78

Rollercoasters are a thump to me, but some people love them.  The last one I went on was Space Mountain at the Magic Kingdom in Orlando.  A friend talked me into going on it.  Afterwards I had a headache and jaw pain.  The only other one I remember going on was in Seaside Heights, NJ when I was 21 (in early 1970s).


----------



## Annalog

Saw a small spotted toad this evening -- first I have seen this year.


----------



## drenee

Bump today: I can walk without cringing/crying.  I'll be posting on the thump thread about my bad day yesterday.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

Deb, I am glad your back is a bit better. Hope your back is much better soon.


----------



## LilBigBug

I got paid yesterday, and my check was more than I thought it would be!  Went to Safeway (as much as I hate the store, it's the only one here), and there were great prices on fruits and veggies, and they actually had decent ones!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Finished reading a nook (which is something I haven't done all summer as I turned 21  ) won't so happy when I go pay for school today


----------



## Maker

Cough drops. My sore throat feels a lot better now.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Maker said:


> Cough drops. My sore throat feels a lot better now.


Fave brand...secretes. I think that's the name. How it numbs a sore throat and makes me feel well-ish. Hope u feel better soon


----------



## Maker

Vegas_Asian said:


> Fave brand...secretes. I think that's the name. How it numbs a sore throat and makes me feel well-ish. Hope u feel better soon


Thanks for the tip and well wishes! I'll look for those.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Anna.  It's not as bad as last night, but after being up and around this morning it's not great.  So now I'm just resting.  Thank goodness, I have nothing pressing.  A good excuse to read, read and read some more.
deb


----------



## Andra

DH and I are planning a little vacation later this month.


----------



## drenee

Ohhh, Andra, that is great news.  
deb


----------



## telracs

Andra said:


> DH and I are planning a little vacation later this month.


have fun. where you going?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Just drank a delicious smoothie and sold a book; those are my bumps for this evening.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I've made 1000 posts!!!


----------



## Victorine

DArenson said:


> I've made 1000 posts!!!


Woot! It's official. You're a blabbermouth. 

J/K

Vicki


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Victorine said:


> Woot! It's official. You're a blabbermouth.


Takes one to know one, Ms. 1800 posts.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DArenson said:


> Takes one to know one, Ms. 1800 posts.


Noobs ...


----------



## Victorine

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Noobs ...


Ah, you cracked me up with that one. 

Vicki


----------



## Andra

Scarlet, we are going to San Antonio. I have to go down there for work the beginning of the week and he will drive down Thursday. We are going to stay on the Riverwalk and just hang out. 

Today's bump - starting Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure while on the treadmill. I was laughing so hard I had to use the handrails to keep upright. 
"Be excellent to each other."
"Party on, dudes!"


----------



## telracs

Andra said:


> Scarlet, we are going to San Antonio. I have to go down there for work the beginning of the week and he will drive down Thursday. We are going to stay on the Riverwalk and just hang out.
> 
> Today's bump - starting Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure while on the treadmill. I was laughing so hard I had to use the handrails to keep upright.
> "Be excellent to each other."
> "Party on, dudes!"


Have a great time?


----------



## intinst

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Noobs ...


Ah, newbies, what can you say.


----------



## Andra

2nd bump for the day -
My little niece was at my mom's when I called this afternoon.  Clara actually took the phone and talked to me.  When we said good-bye, she said "I love you."
I love being an aunt.


----------



## Susan in VA

archer said:


> MY BUMP today--I got to see the final version of my new book trailer. If anyone wants to see it, here's the link.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKl5-8Ni0T8


Cool trailer!! 



Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I went to my local farmer's market to buy fresh fruit and veggies for the first time in months, and discovered it wasn't there, and I have no idea where it went.


Debra, who's in charge of the farmers' markets in your area? Around here the county is, and there's a list of all the markets online on the county's website, with days and times and locations. Maybe you can find out that way where they went.


----------



## Susan in VA

Andra said:


> As part of my campaign to "find my inner happy person," I have decided to start posting to this thread regularly.


Great! I'll bet it helps, too. It makes us more aware of all the things, big and little, that go _right. _


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> Things you just don't expect to hear your child say:
> 
> Mom, have you seen my box with the head in it?
> 
> <gave me a giggle, although maybe I should be worried that I have a little Dahmer in training >


   
We have the corollary to that here...
When DD was about three, I was taking a physiology class, and had some software with various anatomical diagrams that you could rotate and zoom in on and such. She looked over my shoulder and asked what that was on the screen. Well, kiddo, that's a lateral view of the parietal lobe, showing... uh.... never mind... "It's body parts, kiddo!" 
So from then on she went around telling people "Mama keeps body parts in her computer!"


----------



## Annalog

Children are a source of joy (and bumps as well as thumps).


----------



## Maker

I did some filing and moved a ton of paper off my desk. My mind's clearer now.


----------



## Angela

Today is our DD's 10th wedding anniversary!! Happy Anniversary to Jen & Daren!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

got my house looking much more presentable (plus cleaned up the colony of Cheerios).  It's so much nicer to have a cleaner house.  Too bad I have to wait until my personal hurricane goes to bed


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Finally put in our new AC system and I have air for the first time in over a month.  Had some small units, but it's been blistering hot and horrible.  So, I'm estatic tonight.


----------



## Someone Nameless

We attended a send-off ceremony for our son today.  He is leaving early in the morning for a year long deployment to Afghanistan.  After the ceremony we went out to lunch.  Hubby and I had ordered and he and his wife were standing there studying the menu about to order when a very nice man came and asked if he would do him the honor of letting him buy their lunch.  We all talked with him for a while and thanked him over and over.  

While we were eating several people came by our table and stopped to thank him for his service to our country.  They had no idea he was about to deploy.  They were all just so nice.

The kindness of strangers really touched my heart today.


----------



## Jeff

^^ That gave me a bump today. Thank your son for me too please.


----------



## geoffthomas

Kindle Gracie said:


> We attended a send-off ceremony for our son today. He is leaving early in the morning for a year long deployment to Afghanistan. After the ceremony we went out to lunch. Hubby and I had ordered and he and his wife were standing there studying the menu about to order when a very nice man came and asked if he would do him the honor of letting him buy their lunch. We all talked with him for a while and thanked him over and over.
> 
> While we were eating several people came by our table and stopped to thank him for his service to our country. They had no idea he was about to deploy. They were all just so nice.
> 
> The kindness of strangers really touched my heart today.


Like Jeff said.....

and tell him that many of us work hard here to try to increase his safety there.
God go with him.


----------



## Andra

My bumps for yesterday - 
beautiful sunrise
good day at work
Happy Hour with DH after work
beautiful sunset

So far today has been pretty good - it started with another beautiful sunrise (must be my lucky week).


----------



## telracs

got my new javo-edge case today.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Daddy sent me a 50 dollar giftcard for amazon via email.!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

VA's ordering a K3!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Checked my email they are all mP3 gift cards. Can I still use it on things other than mp3's


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Probably not. . . . .but I suppose you could try. . . .or ask. . . . .I know I got an mp3 gift card once and though it credited to my account I couldn't use it to buy books or anything else.  I ended up buying a song for my son.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

[tear] it was still a good gesture. Was going to use it to off set the cost of the k3 3G


----------



## luvmy4brats

VA, it should say something like this in the email, right under the claim code:

*This claim code is good for MP3 Downloads and millions of other items at Amazon.com
*

I think you'll be able to use it. Just read the actual email that came.


----------



## telracs

V-A, if you find you can't use it for stuff other than songs, let me know, and I'll trade with you.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Between mom and I, (esp mom) it would last a week. Thanx for the offer
Been saving my tips for my kindle upgrade


----------



## Annalog

My bump for today was seeing a Mohave Western Diamondback rattlesnake but not getting bitten.

I am glad that I lined the inside of the chain link fencing around the chicken pen with 1/2 inch hardware cloth. I had just put the chickens in the coop and was walking around the pen to pick up loose feathers. I heard a rattle and rustle outside the fence (EDIT: about 5 feet away). I looked up to see a 3+ foot long Mohave Western Diamondback rattlesnake (black and white bars around tail) moving away from me. It then stopped and started to double back and then stopped again. We looked at each other for a while and then I went into the house. I am going to have to check the chicken pen each morning before letting the chickens out. EDIT: I doubt the snake will go in the chicken pen as the rodents under the other shed should be easier eating but we will be adding some more snake barriers.

EDIT: After looking up info on the Mohave rattlesnake, I saw that the Western Diamondback also has a striped tail. Comparing the photos and descriptions, I believe it was a Western Diamondback and not a Mohave. Yeah! only slightly less venomnous and much less aggressive.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

*gasp* good to hear no skin was broken!


----------



## Annalog

Vegas_Asian said:


> *gasp* good to hear no skin was broken!


The snake and I were on opposite sides of a fence for which I am very glad. I checked online and the snake could have either been a Mohave rattlesnake or a Western Diamondback rattlesnake. Either way, a bite would have been very bad. The toxin of the Mohave is more dangerous than that of the Western Diamondback but either can be fatal. Both prefer to eat rodents.

Another bump: It is raining again.


----------



## Annalog

Posting a bump for DH: I finally got around to upgrading his DX US to 2.5.  He likes the Collections feature but he especially likes the new zoom options on the PDF files. He can now read the detail diagrams, track layouts, and charts from the PDF model railroad magazines. (They were the first set of docs he put into a collection!)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Finished writing my 16th book today -


Spoiler



The 4th Book of The Jade Owl legacy - The People's Treasure


 and now will celbrate before beginning the revision and proofing work.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Andra

I'm on vacation!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

So I checked out my Smashwords sales today, just to see if I missed a notification e-mail (I didn't), but I noticed it updated two sales from June for me that I didn't even know I had.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Finally wrestled the computer away from friends long enough to do some tagging and some posting... wow! Those facebook games are addictive!!


----------



## LilBigBug

Andra said:


> Hey, send some of that sunshine to Oregon?
> 
> Bump for yesterday: Got to go to my cousins wedding reception, and I hadn't seen my dad's side of the family in about 5 years (due to a stupid feud between my uncle and my dad that I think is asinine).
> 
> Bump for today: It's actually not raining (yet), and I get to go to the job I like!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Spend the night sober!


----------



## SimonWood

I spend yesterday in Fresno to speak a Sisters in Crime chapter.  The weather was great, the drive relaxing and the crowd responsive.  A fun day all round.


----------



## William Meikle

The Invasion is #777 Paid in Kindle Store. A nice wee number. At least it`s not #666


----------



## NogDog

Noggin just ate all of his supper (1 cup of kibble) in one half-minute sitting (okay, "standing"). It's the first time he's done that since Wednesday, so it appears he may be getting over whatever it was that was inhibiting his appetite.


----------



## NogDog

Cobbie said:


> Great news! I know you're relieved.


Yeah, I guess he _is _my "only child."


----------



## Margaret

NogDog said:


> Noggin just ate all of his supper (1 cup of kibble) in one half-minute sitting (okay, "standing"). It's the first time he's done that since Wednesday, so it appears he may be getting over whatever it was that was inhibiting his appetite.


I am happy to hear that Noggin is feeling better.


----------



## Andra

Glad to hear that Noggin is feeling better 

My bump for today - having a lovely picnic lunch in Blanco State Park right by the Blanco River.


----------



## Annalog

Glad to hear that Noggin is eating.


----------



## Susan in VA

Yay!  Great news about Noggin!


----------



## loonlover

Sort of a bump/thump. Power outage for unknown reasons in NLR so arena closed early. I ended up only working 3.5 hours instead of almost 10 hours today. Since it was really hot after the power went off, I appreciated getting to go home to cool air; however, that means a cut in hours worked this week. Besides, at home I might have to do something besides sit and read.


----------



## Andra

DH went to 3 different florists here in Brownsville before he found one with purple iris - my absolute favorite flower.  The arrangement is lovely.


----------



## William Meikle

Sold a story to "Gaslight Arcanum", an anthology of weird Sherlock Holmes stories coming from Edge Publishing next year.


----------



## telracs

Twenty five dollar belated birthday itunes gift card.


----------



## mkindle

Just pre-ordered our 'latest generation' Kindles.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Twenty five dollar belated birthday itunes gift card.


Goodness, how long are you going to keep celebrating that birthday??


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Goodness, how long are you going to keep celebrating that birthday??


As long as people give me things.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Downloading season 1 of Torchwood (10.99), Doctor Who (10.99), and being human (about 6 bucks) so happy. Watch I'll be done watching these in a couple of days


----------



## telracs

Vegas_Asian said:


> Downloading season 1 of Torchwood (10.99), Doctor Who (10.99), and being human (about 6 bucks) so happy. Watch I'll be done watching these in a couple of days


Don't stay up for 3 days straight watching them!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

One more bump. Since Mom was at work. I got to talk to my dad the entire allotted time. (he's deployed) we usually skype, but the connection has been bad


----------



## Andra

We had a family flotilla today.  DH, me, his mom, his aunt and uncle all went kayaking.  It was great!


----------



## mlewis78

Received a surprise $100 Amazon GC in the mail today from owners of cats I cared for recently while they were away.


----------



## drenee

Wow, how awesome.  GCs are always great.
deb


----------



## Angela

Grandson gave me a hug and thanked me for talking to his dad about taking him to church.


----------



## sjc

It's bedtime...and I survived another day.  I thank God.  My parents are doing fair...and I'm happy about that.  Glass half full.  And Mia gave me a big lick on the cheek...nothing like puppy kisses.


----------



## Susan in VA

Whatever happened to the cutest-dog competition?  What was her prize?


----------



## sjc

Susan in VA said:


> Whatever happened to the cutest-dog competition? What was her prize?


Judging doesn't close until August 13th. There are 29 pages of dog entries. So, I have no clue how she is doing. If everyone on these boards would vote; she'd have it made. It is one vote per email address. That is the fair way...or I would have voted 9 million times...lol. Thanks for asking. I'll let you know, when I know. Everyone please vote... 

RImonthly.com 
Cutest pet contest

Dog Name: Mia Bella
Dog Number: 86359


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sjc said:


> Judging doesn't close until August 13th. There are 29 pages of dog entries. So, I have no clue how she is doing. If everyone on these boards would vote; she'd have it made. It is one vote per email address. That is the fair way...or I would have voted 9 million times...lol. Thanks for asking. I'll let you know, when I know. Everyone please vote...
> 
> RImonthly.com
> Cutest pet contest
> 
> Dog Name: Mia Bella
> Dog Number: 86359


I'm going to vote from ALL my email addresses!  

My BUMP was gettting some nice PMs from SJC! She has missed ME! AND I CERTAINLY MISS her! What a friend, ya can't find 'em like SJC just anywhere.  Love you Ma'am.


----------



## Andra

I had a good day yesterday - only a few small things irritated me, but I didn't lose my temper at all.  Today we've gone for a walk and also paddled for a few hours.  We are planning to go to church this afternoon and then go to eat at one of our favorite places here in Brownsvill.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

The puppy that wandered up yesterday was gone this morning is gone and I'm going to take that as a bump and consider it a good thing.  Hopefully, he went back where he came from and someone was glad to see him.


----------



## drenee

Fiancé is taking me to see my daughter and youngest son.  He took the day off from work tomorrow so we can make the trip a day longer.  A nice four day, or maybe even five day trip to Asheville, NC.  
deb


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> Fiancé is taking me to see my daughter and youngest son. He took the day off from work tomorrow so we can make the trip a day longer. A nice four day, or maybe even five day trip to Asheville, NC.
> deb


Safe travels! Have fun too!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Have a good trip Deb!

Soccer season starts tomorrow for the BrATs. Normally the kids are all on different teams, making scheduling impossible and making me drive into town 4 or 5 nights a week <UGH!> I just found out the I only have to go into town 2 nights a week because the younger 2 are on the same team and have practice the same night the older 2 have chorale practice. Then #2 has soccer practice on Thursday. It also means I only have 2 games to go to on Saturdays instead of 3.

This will be my least hectic fall in about 5 years. I'm not dreading it quite so much now.


----------



## anivyl

i have enrolled myself into the diploma in nursing, which started 3 weeks ago. it's been awesome in many ways, stressful and awesome.

However, to balance off the awesome, work did an about-turn and when i ask for a change in shifts and hours, they cut it down to 4 hours a week. that would barely even sustain me food wise, much less rent wise. 

but my ex boss has stepped up and offered me some hours to tide me over until i can find another job! i re-start work tomorrow  thanks so much S and E, you guys are awesome


----------



## sjc

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I'm going to vote from ALL my email addresses!
> 
> My BUMP was gettting some nice PMs from SJC! She has missed ME! AND I CERTAINLY MISS her! What a friend, ya can't find 'em like SJC just anywhere.  Love you Ma'am.


...and she blushes. You were missed. Glad to have you back. Thanks for voting for Mia. She is a sweet dog. (One day left to vote)









LINK: http://www.rimonthly.com/Pet-Contest-2010/Dog-entry-2010/

Must enter Dog Name and Dog Number to VOTE
* DOG NAME: MIA BELLA 
DOG NUMBER: 86359*


----------



## sjc

drenee said:


> Fiancé is taking me to see my daughter and youngest son. He took the day off from work tomorrow so we can make the trip a day longer. A nice four day, or maybe even five day trip to Asheville, NC.
> deb


So glad for you. Be sure to keep us posted. Hugs to the kids. Fiance' sounds like a keeper to me!! All the best.


----------



## Nicolas

Due to scheduled maintenance, the entire building of my workplace will be out of electricity on August 27th. So my boss gave all of us an obligatory day off. So I can spend the afternoon lurking for release-day Kindle 3 reviews 
Just kidding, I'll probably go out somewhere. Plus, living in Europe, my Kindle probably won't ship until September. Anyway, I'll be great to have some free time.


----------



## Susan in VA

Watching a tiny frog (body no more than an inch long) climb up my front door after the heavy rain this afternoon.


----------



## Angela

Hubby came home a day early and brought gson, Jackson with him so that we can have some Jackson/Grandma time before he goes back to school. He is so excited that he gets to stay for "6 whole days" and doesn't have to share me with his sister or cousin!!  That is him in my profile pic. He is my first born gson and has had my heart from the moment he was born.


----------



## Margaret

Angela - enjoy your special time with Jackson.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I have two bumps today: 

1. Caramel the Wonder Cat is back to her old self! Her procedure yesterday went somewhat smoothly; she had a high heart rate and they had to calm her down beforehand. 

2. I had a fantastic book discussion last night! We had 11 people there (4 were family, but still), which is four more than the last one. I had fun, and I sold one book from it so far (to family). But still...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I not only diagnosed what was wrong with Hub's car, but have figured out how to do it myself and tracked down the part needed and will save us over $300.  

(considering I have very little knowledge about cars in general, I'm pretty pleased with myself) 

Google is my friend!


----------



## Susan in VA

Heather, you're amazing.  

Good news about Caramel!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Well, running contrary to popular opinion, I love Friday the 13ths because they're usually good days for me. My mom was born on a Friday the 13th and at 75 she's still going strong. Today, I discovered that my paycheck was larger than usual. I also had a really productive and inspiring meeting with a bookstore owner who's letting use her store to give a publishing workshop in October.  

Debra


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Thanks, Susan.

Heather, I did that with my grandmother's car about five weeks ago... I didn't look up the part, though. I just knew, and I have no clue about cars, either. I just drive them.


----------



## Maker

Friday is the ultimate bump itself. Yay for the weekend!


----------



## Jen

YAY John!  I'm so happy to hear that.  My little Maddie has been much better too, although she's still throwing up every once in awhile.  I think it's just hair, but I feel much better once the vet told me all tests came back normal.  Nothing weird in the x-ray, nothing weird in her blood - I think she just shed a lot and I didn't brush her enough!!  I hope anyway.  

It's Friday, at 4:05 - definitely a bump!  But I guess I have to go over to the thump thread, my father in law is coming to town for the weekend.....


----------



## SimonWood

My neighbor's tree fell down in our yard last night and managed to miss everything vital from our house to our fruit trees.  Except for some fence damage and some clean up, we got very lucky.  Also our peach tree has a lot more light now.


----------



## cc84

My sister passed her driving test today so that was great


----------



## Andra

Having fun at Schlitterbahn.


----------



## Annalog

I got a window AC unit that hasn't been used for over 10 years working again. Now there is at least one cool room at my mom's house. Her home AC has been broken for over a week and the repair person is still waiting for parts. Not good in Tucson in the summer as it is supposed to be 108 F today.


----------



## NogDog

Got a different brand and type of food for Noggin yesterday (Purina for "sensitive systems"), and he's been gobbling it down like I would Oreos and milk, licking the bowl clean both at breakfast and supper; so once again he's being a "good boy!" when it comes to meals.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I don't feel I'll anymore. Mix of allergies and asthma been making things hard all week


----------



## Andra

I finally got things straightened out and ordered my Dell Streak today - and I've already got a ship notice!  It looks like it will be here Wednesday.


----------



## NogDog

A nearly perfect game of Hearts:


----------



## mlewis78

NogDog said:


> Got a different brand and type of food for Noggin yesterday (Purina for "sensitive systems"), and he's been gobbling it down like I would Oreos and milk, licking the bowl clean both at breakfast and supper; so once again he's being a "good boy!" when it comes to meals.


Very happy to read this.

My bump was going to my high school reunion at Monmouth Park in NJ today. Great to see some of my classmates again. Very sad to hear the roll call of those who passed away (over the past 40 years). It was a two-class party hosted by the class after mine. We didn't have ours last year and that would have been our 40-yr.

Saw a kindle in the wild on the NJ Transit train. It was a naked K1 sitting on a train seat by itself and plugged into an electrical outlet. I couldn't tell who was charging it.

One of my classmates (at the reunion Saturday) noticed from facebook that I read on kindle and he said he does too. He has a K1 for 2 years now. He said that his wife also has one but that she reads mostly paper.


----------



## Andra

My bump for the day is trying on an older pair of exercise shorts and having them fit again!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just saw Scott Pilgrim vs the World. I'm not sure I've ever laughed so hard in a movie theater.


----------



## LilBigBug

Had a relaxing morning with boyfriend, since I had a scary/stressful night last night.


----------



## telracs

Half-Orc said:


> Just saw Scott Pilgrim vs the World. I'm not sure I've ever laughed so hard in a movie theater.


Didn't know it was supposed to be a comedy.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

scarlet said:


> Didn't know it was supposed to be a comedy.


It's by the same director who did Shaun of the Dead, as well as Hot Fuzz. If you've seen and liked either of those movies, you'll enjoy this one as well. Just think of instead of spoofing zombies or cop films, he's turned his eye to video games.


----------



## SimonWood

It's the 12th anniversary since I moved to the US.


----------



## telracs

SimonWood said:


> It's the 12th anniversary since I moved to the US.


Glad you're here!



Half-Orc said:


> It's by the same director who did Shaun of the Dead, as well as Hot Fuzz. If you've seen and liked either of those movies, you'll enjoy this one as well. Just think of instead of spoofing zombies or cop films, he's turned his eye to video games.


Ah, okay, thanks. Not my cup of tea, but glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## NogDog

Leftover potato salad from yesterday's dinner at good friends' place, reminding both of how good the dinner was (delicious steaks!) and how enjoyable the company was.


----------



## Andra

The number on the scale was smaller today than it was last week!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Half-Orc said:


> Just saw Scott Pilgrim vs the World. I'm not sure I've ever laughed so hard in a movie theater.


I've seen the movie twice already. with friends and coworkers on friday. with my big bro on saturday. By saturday I already knew the lyrics of the soundtrack.....Still haven't gone to see it with high school besties. I LOVE THAT MOVIE


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I am posting from my new HP Mini 210. I love it. need to transfer all my programs, music, videos, and docs. will take some time, but first I must upgrade my RAM. About to although i have to remove the battery. will post results when done.

349$ and no tax since I bought it on base. The great thing about it. Its RED!


----------



## loonlover

My Achilles tendinitis seems to finally be resolving itself.  I actually did my therapy in shoes instead of just socks tonight.  The therapist also made the comment when she was doing the massage that it felt different (in a good sort of way) today.  Maybe someday I will be able to walk without limping from pain.


----------



## drenee

Home from Asheville.  Trip was a lot of fun, and exactly what I needed.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Glad to see you back safely Deb.
Asheville is one of my favorite places (along with Savannah).
Part of the reason is the smoky mountains - speaking of bumps, just thinking about their beauty.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Returned netbook. I've gotz my new HP Mini 210 HD!! Note to self: let the professionals do the upgrading


----------



## Andra

DH is going to work from home tomorrow so he can be there to sign for my new Streak when it arrives!


----------



## Guest

Sold some books and was briefly in the Top 100 at amazon with two separate titles.....  YAY!


----------



## drenee

Top 100: that's awesome.  Congratulations.
deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Went into Boston today to do research: there were some place where the words were forming in my mind as I mentally described these places to myself. Such as...

"The rear side of the hotel, which resembled a passenger liner's prow complete with captain's bridge, looked ready to sail into Boston Harbor, crashing into the restaurant and gray-stoned building that lay directly behind it and pulling them into the water with it. Jaclyn knew it would have resembled the Titanic pulling the New York from its mooring in Southampton 99 years ago."


----------



## drenee

My bump:  Our recent trip to Asheville was awesome.  Friday we ate at a restaurant called 9 Mile.  Best pasta ever.  
Saturday we traveled south on the Blue Ridge Parkway till the fog got too thick.  
Sunday we went to Pisgah National Forest.  Found some wonderful falls and some other great attractions.  
I got to spend a lot of time with my kids.  They got me some great tea and chocolates for my birthday.  And my daughter got me this little teeny teapot.  Purely decorative, but absolutely adorable.  We spent most evenings at the hot tub at the hotel.  My son and my daughter's boyfriend are so funny.  They kept me laughing the whole weekend.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> My son and my daughter's boyfriend are so funny.


Deb, I'd like to reply with a wisecrack about your son and daughter sharing a boyfriend - but that might be straining our friendship a little too far. 

Glad you had such a good time.


----------



## drenee

Jeff, I love that comment.  My kids would love it too.  My son and my daughter's boyfriend get along very well.  In fact, we did tease them about that fact.  
deb


----------



## Victorine

My bump: The kids started back to school today.  Yay!

Vicki


----------



## Brenda Carroll

A very good friend came over and cut down some out of control bushes for me and helped (did most of the work) clean out the carport and RV port. Everyone should have friends this good.


----------



## Andra

DH surprised me with a beautiful flower arrangement yesterday.  He told the lady purple iris and excluded the things I'm allergic to - I ended up with a few roses, carnations, alstromeria, and orchids along with my iris.  I'm sure it was coincidence, but that's mostly the flowers that were in my wedding bouquet.

And my Streak has made it to Texas - it left Ft Worth last night so it should definitely be on the truck today.


----------



## drenee

Andra, that's so sweet.  
deb


----------



## Guest

My "Bump" -  A great in depth review for my Novella on Amazon.   And the news breaking Yahoo news that Barnes and Noble (and their Nook) are going under!


----------



## luvmy4brats

M.R. Mathias said:


> My "Bump" - A great in depth review for my Novella on Amazon. And the news braking Yahoo news that Barnes and Noble (and their Nook) are going under!


There is no breaking news that they're going under. They put themselves up for sale last week. There's a difference.


----------



## Guest

luvmy4brats said:


> There is no breaking news that they're going under. They put themselves up for sale last week. There's a difference.


I thought this thread was about what gave you a bump?

*My bump has just been busted* to a thump, so I have to go post about this on the what gave me a "thump" thread now.

"Going under," "selling off", its semantics.


----------



## telracs

Posted two reviews on amazon today and bought theater tickets (Life in the Theater and Scottsboro Boys).


----------



## Andra

My Dell Streak arrived today and I'm learning how to use it.
I've downloaded the owners manual and am putting it on my Kindle


----------



## telracs

Andra said:


> My Dell Streak arrived today and I'm learning how to use it.
> I've downloaded the owners manual and am putting it on my Kindle


Congrats! Glad it got there in one piece and have fun with it!


----------



## caracara

Yay Andra!! Now I can bug you on your phone as well as on here!

I got a skin for my Kindle from someone awesome! =)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Yay for regulars! I work in food service. My regulars and nice people that occasional come through but who are always so kind and willing to converse with my co-workers and i make my day everyday. No really big complaints.


----------



## Susan in VA

M.R. Mathias said:


> "Going under," "selling off", its semantics.


Having _sold _one company and had two _go under_, I can assure you it really isn't the same...


----------



## William Meikle

Pleasant surprise today. A story I thought had sold at semi-pro rates turns out to be at pro rates and will be a very nice sum indeed. Result!


----------



## Andra

caracara said:


> Yay Andra!! Now I can bug you on your phone as well as on here!
> 
> I got a skin for my Kindle from someone awesome! =)


Cara, I figured out how to text, but I'm really slow with the onscreen keyboard.
Did you get your skin put on the Kindle??


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my bump for yesterday was the nurse practioner telling me that I was a smart mom and I knew what I was doing and to keep it up.  The Boss is a lot like her daddy, neither do well in the heat and she has a heat rash on her shoulders.

My bump for today, nap time that corendates w/ lunch time for Mama!


----------



## farrellclaire

My 4week old daughter gave me the BIGGEST smile this morning. It was so lovely, her eyes lit up, she showed her dimples, it so wasn't wind and it lasted for ages. It was just a big happy grin when I picked her up. *In love*

My second bump could have been a thump except I thought it was hilarious and my OH had to clean it up. *snigger*

One of my twins (22 months old) had a particularly runny nappy and decided, _oh Daddy's left the room, this will make a good toy until he gets back_. He took it off on the cream sofa and spread it ALL over the place, the chair, the carpet, himself. His Daddy nearly wept (hahahahaha) when he saw it and carried our boy up to the bath by the tiny clean part of his shirt. All clean and innocent looking, he managed to escape Daddy yet again and cover himself in face cream. That's my boy.


----------



## Debra L Martin

I spent hours setting up my Author Fan Page and sent out invitations for "Likes" to my friends.  Even before I finished designing the whole thing, I had over 25 likes and I could shorten the link to my name without all those numbers attached to it.

That was so awesome!  Thanks everyone.


----------



## Casse

We leave tomorrow for a vacation that we had to cancel in July due to my illness  

It's only a short weekend trip but I'm just so very grateful to be able to go at all


----------



## crebel

I brought my cat, Yoda, home from the vet today!  He has been there since an emergency run on Sunday with blockage from urinary stones and infection.  Vet said if I had waited until Monday to call, it would have been too late.  Whew!  The vet bill was a kick in the head, but worth it!


----------



## Annalog

Chris, glad Yoda is home from the vet. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## caracara

At 1:53 this afternoon FedEx delivered my phone!! yaay! being without a phone for 2 days is hard.


----------



## Andra

I got through the week and have mostly everything together that I need to take with me for the meetings in San Antonio next week.

Chris, glad Yoda's good.  We have had to do the emergency run with two of my male cats definitely an ouch in the pocketbook, but much better than the alternative.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Just another great day in retirement.  No phone calls from work.  No deadlines.  No weekend work.  No worries.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Well for anyone who read my post in the thump thread, my mom is still in surgery (13 hours later!), but a nurse just called my sister to let her know that everything is going fine so far and she should be done in another couple hours.  If she's made it this far, I'm sure she can handle another couple of hours!


----------



## drenee

Jessica, I'm headed to bed, and I'm glad you posted something before I headed out.  
Will check in the morning.  Get some rest.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

My kids are my bump today


----------



## BTackitt

I'm going HOME today, after being here since May 1. I have seen my DH for a total of 16 days all summer, and I wanna sleep in my OWN BED!!!!


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Whew, I'm so glad I went to bed last night instead of waiting up for any news about my mom. Her surgery finished at 1:30am (which is 3:30am in my timezone!!), so she was in surgery for a total of about 18 hours, but she's resting in the ICU now and doing fine. Now it will be a long month of recovery, but I'm sure she will be fine! That's my bump for today.


----------



## drenee

Jessica, so glad things went well.  Hugs to you and your mom.
deb


----------



## intinst

That is good news, Jessica!


----------



## drenee

My bump was my cake from II this morning.  It's the first thing I thought of when I woke up.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> My bump was my cake from II this morning. It's the first thing I thought of when I woke up.


Oh drat. I forgot. Happy birthday, Deb.


----------



## drenee

It's okay.  I've been trying to forget for weeks.  

Thank you, Jeff.
deb


----------



## intinst

drenee said:


> It's okay. I've been trying to forget for weeks.
> 
> Thank you, Jeff.
> deb


Hey, the numbers thing about birthdays is mind over matter. If you don't mind, it don't matter!


----------



## Jeff

intinst said:


> Hey, the numbers thing about birthdays is mind over matter. If you don't mind, it don't matter!


I don't mind the birthdays, it's the getting old that I object to. Who do I see about that?


----------



## intinst

Jeff said:


> I don't mind the birthdays, *it's the getting old* that I object to. Who do I see about that?


Alternatives are few.


----------



## geoffthomas

Deb - Happy Birthday - again.
II - good to see you posting.
Jeff - I just like to acknowledge how much of a friend you have been.
Susan - ah, it is always good to see the "kitty".  

There are just too many to keep a list of people here - you are all my bump most days.

Just sayin......


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> Jeff - I just like to acknowledge how much of a friend you have been.


Ah, now, there's my bump for the day. Thanks, Geoff.


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> I don't mind the birthdays, it's the getting old that I object to. Who do I see about that?


See yourself. If you choose not to get old you won't.

and happy b-day deb!


----------



## Victorine

intinst said:


> Hey, the numbers thing about birthdays is mind over matter. If you don't mind, it don't matter!


I love that... can I make that into a rubber stamp?? 

Vicki


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> See yourself. If you choose not to get old you won't.


I believe! My hair vanishing doesn't.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> I believe! My hair vanishing doesn't.


Guys, having hair is not as much of a big deal as you all think it is.... just like that other issue you all obsess about... it's really, honestly not all that important.  Other things matter far more.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Guys, having hair is not as much of a big deal as you all think it is.... just like that other issue you all obsess about... it's really, honestly not all that important.  Other things matter far more.


Easy for you to say.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Guys, having hair is not as much of a big deal as you all think it is.... just like that other issue you all obsess about... it's really, honestly not all that important.  Other things matter far more.


I second this. Besides, there are MANY sexy bald men. Not to talk blasphemy, but I'll take Patrick Stewart over Hugh Jackman.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

scarlet said:


> I second this. Besides, there are MANY sexy bald men. Not to talk blasphemy, but I'll take Patrick Stewart over Hugh Jackman.


Not blasphemy in my book, Scarlet. I agree 100%!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

My bump was having a great audience last night for our local community theatre's production of "Arsenic & Old Lace," and the cast responding with our best performance so far. I get to play a villain for the first time, as the evil brother Jonathan Brewster. It's only a two-weekend run, so I will have more time for reading and writing after next weekend.
Elmore


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That's a great show. . .but Teddy is the best character:  I must go dig the canal. . . . . .Charge!

Care for some elderberry wine?


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Besides, there are MANY sexy bald men. Not to talk blasphemy, but I'll take Patrick Stewart over Hugh Jackman.


Oh, any day! And Yul Brynner had his hottie moments too.


----------



## drenee

I LOVE Arsenic & Old Lace.    No Elderberry for me, thank you very much.  
deb


----------



## Margaret

I love _Arsenic and Old Lace_ too.

My bump for today is that four of my grown kids are getting together to go to an all day Crab Fest. It is fund raiser for the hospital where my oldest daughter works and the other three are driving two hours to attend. I am happy that they still choose to spend time together.


----------



## Addie

Love reading all the bumps! And yes to Patrick Stewart.


----------



## telracs

I'm seeing Patrick Stewart live on Broadway in a show titled "A Life in the Theater" on October 10th.

I'm going to Scotland the first week of November.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'll also toss in my vote for Patrick Stewart. I'd be his "number one" any day.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

scarlet said:


> I'm seeing Patrick Stewart live on Broadway in a show titled "A Life in the Theater" on October 10th.
> 
> I'm going to Scotland the first week of November.


Will you be going anywhere near Lothian? Forgot to mention my bump: Surviving Wal-Mart once more.


----------



## Annalog

My bump for today is learning I bought the correct item with my 70% off single item JoAnn Craft store coupon. I have wanted a knitting machine since I was in high school. I do not knit with needles as I find it frustrating and I do not have the patience. I also tend toward too tight a tension. JoAnn's carries the Bond Ultimate Sweater Machine. When I checked out the online reviews, someone either loved it or they hated it. I decided, after reading lots of comments and watching YouTube videos to use the coupon on the machine. I just finished knitting my first item, a 10 inch by 12 inch test piece that may become a baby hat. I suspect that I will become someone who loves the machine.  There are several baby showers coming up and I plan on knitting baby blankets for the gifts.

My coupon savings, $112, is another bump!


----------



## LilBigBug

My bump (I've actually got three, for the past three days.

Thursday: Went to friend's bridal shower, which was fun. Then went to her bachelorette party, which was a Lady Gaga concert.  Interesting concert, but entertaining nonetheless.

Friday: Got to spend all day with my sweetie, just hanging out at a mall near my cousins house (I don't do well with big city driving).

Today: WEDDING!  Being a bridesmaid in one of my best friend's wedding, extremely fun!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Big bump:

I'm really happy with all the visitors my latest blog entry's been receiving. If you're interested in travel, food, or things oriental, check out Visions Of The Mystic East, Part One at Wysardessence: A Fantasist's Reality, which describes my recent three-week stay in Taiwan. I took lots of pictures. 

Enjoy!

CK


----------



## mlewis78

My bump yesterday was receiving a $50 Amazon gift card via email from two friends for my birthday (which is the 22nd) and a $25 Amazon rewards card in the mail as well, applying them to my account and then applying to my Kindle 3 order ($18 of it, since I used other gift cards for $133 of it).  My K3 is free.


----------



## Margaret

mlewis78 said:


> My bump yesterday was receiving a $50 Amazon gift card via email from two friends for my birthday (which is the 22nd) and a $25 Amazon rewards card in the mail as well, applying them to my account and then applying to my Kindle 3 order ($18 of it, since I used other gift cards for $133 of it). My K3 is free.


Good for you and Happy Birthday!


----------



## crebel

mlewis78 said:


> My bump yesterday was receiving a $50 Amazon gift card via email from two friends for my birthday (which is the 22nd) and a $25 Amazon rewards card in the mail as well, applying them to my account and then applying to my Kindle 3 order ($18 of it, since I used other gift cards for $133 of it). My K3 is free.


Fantastic. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nicolas

My bump is that a girl I really like agreed to go out with me on a date on Tuesday, starting with some coffee and lending books to each other. Too bad this kind of "bait" wouldn't work when my K3 arrives 

EDIT: happy birthday, Mlewis!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Happy Birthday, Miss Lewis!!  

Got an early bump today when I check my ranking on Amazon.  Best I've ever seen it.


----------



## Andra

DH and I have finally figured out a signal that works for both of us when we think the other person should quit texting someone else and join in the local conversation.
This may not sound like much, but it is HUGE!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Today was my seven year olds first day at public school, and I've been worried sick about him all day. Well, he arrived home on the bus, bright eyed and chirping about the wonderful day he had and how cool his new school is.

*HUGE sigh of relief*

(my wife accuses me of fretting worse than she does...and she's right  )


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Some great bumps here today!

For me, there are several:

New avatar!  After 1300 posts, you all can finally see what I look like.

New novel released, new website, and new signature!  See Book Bazaar.

And finally -- I just had some really good coffee, and a delicious lemon muffin.  Sometimes the little things make you the happiest.


----------



## Andra

I had a great day today.  We got everything packed up and made it to San Antonio without any major mishaps.  My room is lovely and it's near the pool and fitness center.  I've walked around the Riverwalk a lot today and it was very nice.  Now I'm sitting on a balcony overlooking the river.
And to top it all off, DH called the concierge this morning and I had beautiful flowers waiting when I checked in.  Oh and the Skype worked great for a video chat.


----------



## Casse

We returned home safe and sound from our short vacation to Florida. On our flight home I saw my first Kindle in the wild - it had an Oberon cover


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I get my late birthday gift tomorrow. Its a tattoo


----------



## telracs

Vegas_Asian said:


> I get my late birthday gift tomorrow. Its a tattoo


what did you get?


----------



## Susan in VA

DArenson said:


> For me, there are several:
> 
> New avatar! After 1300 posts, you all can finally see what I look like.


Ummmm..... four hours after your post, I'm still just seeing that firefly..... is that really you?


----------



## caracara

Glad you made it to SA safe Andra. Have fun!

I got to talk to one of my favorite teachers from last year, and get see some nature between classes because I have class on one side of campus, then the other =)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Going to get a japanese dragon tattoo'd on my right foot. its going to hurt, but it'd be worth it. Cousin is designing it

Thinking along the lines of this, but no butterflies. Instead there will be cherry blossoms falling. There will small adjustments to the dragon to make it look like a Japanese Dragon


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
I have a Keeshond dog who is the light of my life and for the past 12 months she has been very sick, itching, sores on her skin - just an absolute nightmare. After more vets than I care to think about today we *finally* found a vet with an answer - Shayla [my baby] is now on steroids, antibiotics, topical cream and lotion but we believe this will finally work..... Can't tell you the relief to finally know what's wrong with my baby.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Brenda Carroll

IT'S RAINING, IT'S POURING!!! AND ONLY 80 DEGREES!! WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## mamiller

Brendan Carroll said:


> IT'S RAINING, IT'S POURING!!! AND ONLY 80 DEGREES!! WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL!!!


Brendan's singing in the rain. That gave me a bump


----------



## Andra

traceya said:


> Hi all,
> I have a Keeshond dog who is the light of my life and for the past 12 months she has been very sick, itching, sores on her skin - just an absolute nightmare. After more vets than I care to think about today we *finally* found a vet with an answer - Shayla [my baby] is now on steroids, antibiotics, topical cream and lotion but we believe this will finally work..... Can't tell you the relief to finally know what's wrong with my baby.
> 
> Cheers,
> Trace


How great that you have a diagnosis and a solution that is working!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

traceya said:


> Hi all,
> I have a Keeshond dog who is the light of my life and for the past 12 months she has been very sick, itching, sores on her skin - just an absolute nightmare. After more vets than I care to think about today we *finally* found a vet with an answer - Shayla [my baby] is now on steroids, antibiotics, topical cream and lotion but we believe this will finally work..... Can't tell you the relief to finally know what's wrong with my baby.
> 
> Cheers,
> Trace


Had a golden retriever that was allergic to grass. Yes it was not fun in summer. Picture a 95 pound golden retreiver shaved with "topical" cream slathered all over him. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## crebel

I just had this conversation in a PM and decided to copy and post it here in the "bump" thread.  I'm sure there will be more "thumps" along the way, but I am done dwelling on them and concentrating on the bumps.

The month of August 2010 has been probably the most difficult of my life and I have been just about "on my last nerve":  Drs telling me the mobility in my arm will not improve and I have to quit bowling and playing the piano, spending the weeks with my Dad and losing him, coming home to the cat almost dying and a week in the vet hosp with him, then the flood to top things off.......yeesh

My attitude today is:  The arm is still okay to pick up and play with my Grandson, pet the cat and dog, embrace my DH and friends, type in spurts on the KB, and help with the house clean-up; my Dad is in a better place and the memorial service this Saturday will be a celebration of his life, not a grieving of his death; the cat is on the mend and home and will make a full recovery; the house clean-up will take weeks, not months, and we still have a beautiful home (besides the basement) where some will lose their house.  I am blessed.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris my bump is people like you who "deal with" what they are given.

You are blessed.

And you make us better by sharing with us.


----------



## drenee

Chris, attitude is the biggest part of overcoming hurdles.  

VA, pictures please, after it heals.

Anna, I would love to see pics of your machine and your little hat when it's done.

Trace, so glad things are finally looking good for your dear one.

I love coming to this thread and seeing what makes people happy.  
deb


----------



## Andra

Thanks for sharing Chris.

My bump for today was a nice dinner with friends followed by a short walk around the
Riverwalk.


----------



## traceya

I love reading through this thread - gives me a 'bump' to see others having 'bumps' as well and of course, I'm so relieved that Shayla's doing better


----------



## caseyf6

Successful eye procedure (the last, God willing, for narrow angle issues), time alone, cleaning some things that were neglected, and then RAIN!!!


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

My mom's finally out of the ICU.  Now if I could just talk to her on the phone, I'd completely relax!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Tattoo not finished yet, but most of it is there. I knew it was going to hurt, but towards the end of today's session I couldn't stop the twitching. My foot would twitch or my calf. luckily cuz went understand. he didn't expect me to last that long anyways


----------



## Annalog

Casey, glad the eye procedure went well.

Jessica, glad your mom is out of ICU. Hope you get to talk with her soon.

VA, nice tattoo. I understand that the feet have almost as many nerve endings as the hands.


----------



## Trilby

Yesterday after I was home from treatment and I had been sleeping for a few hours, the Oncology Dept called to tell me some good news. My CA-125 (tumor marker) is now down to 16.3!!!!!    Now that's well in the normal zone which is under 35.


----------



## Margaret

crebel said:


> I just had this conversation in a PM and decided to copy and post it here in the "bump" thread. I'm sure there will be more "thumps" along the way, but I am done dwelling on them and concentrating on the bumps.
> 
> The month of August 2010 has been probably the most difficult of my life and I have been just about "on my last nerve": Drs telling me the mobility in my arm will not improve and I have to quit bowling and playing the piano, spending the weeks with my Dad and losing him, coming home to the cat almost dying and a week in the vet hosp with him, then the flood to top things off.......yeesh
> 
> My attitude today is: The arm is still okay to pick up and play with my Grandson, pet the cat and dog, embrace my DH and friends, type in spurts on the KB, and help with the house clean-up; my Dad is in a better place and the memorial service this Saturday will be a celebration of his life, not a grieving of his death; the cat is on the mend and home and will make a full recovery; the house clean-up will take weeks, not months, and we still have a beautiful home (besides the basement) where some will lose their house. I am blessed.


Chris - Your post is a real inspiration to me. Thank you!



Trilby said:


> Yesterday after I was home from treatment and I had been sleeping for a few hours, the Oncology Dept called to tell me some good news. My CA-125 (tumor marker) is now down to 16.3!!!!!  Now that's well in the normal zone which is under 35.


Trilby - Congratulations on the wonderful news. Your positive attitude has also been a source on ionspiration to me.

My bumps are wonderful people like the two of you!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Chris: I just want to say that I love your attitude about all this!

VA: Tattoos on the feet & ankles hurt the most, but it's beautiful. Can't wait to see the finished design.

Trilby: That's excellent news

Jessica: Yay on your mom being out of ICU. That's fantastic!

^^These are my bumps for today^^


----------



## drenee

Christina, that's the best news!! So happy for you.

VA, I have seen some foot tatoos I did not like.  Yours is very classy.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Wonderful news Christina!


----------



## crebel

Love reading bumps first thing in the morning - makes for a happy start to a new day.

VA - love the tattoo, no way am I brave enough to do something like that.

Jessica - you and your Mom are still in my thoughts.

Trilby - WOO HOO!!!  FANTASTIC NEWS!


----------



## BTackitt

My Bank account has been charged for my Graphite KINDLE 3G+Wifi, AND my status says shipping soon!
Bumpity bump bump!


----------



## traceya

Jessica Billings said:


> My mom's finally out of the ICU.  Now if I could just talk to her on the phone, I'd completely relax!


That's great news Jessica 

Beautiful tattoo VA - I've often thought about doing my feet but after doing my ankles I chickened out 



Trilby said:


> Yesterday after I was home from treatment and I had been sleeping for a few hours, the Oncology Dept called to tell me some good news. My CA-125 (tumor marker) is now down to 16.3!!!!!  Now that's well in the normal zone which is under 35.


What fantastic news  Yah!

On my front Shayla continues to improve so we know we're on the right track - she's happier and livelier than she's been in ages  Life is good

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Victorine

I sold my 900th book today!  I'm so pumped.

I know that's not as important as Jessica's or Trilby's news, so I'll give a Woo Hoo out to them.  Their bumps bumped me up too.

Vicki


----------



## Annalog

Only clear liquids for me today and tomorrow until after I have a colonoscopy and upper GI endoscopy. What makes this a bump instead of a thump is that the doctor yesterday, after hearing that I have recently developed unexplained iron anemia, decided to add a biopsy to check for abnormal absorption conditions including Celiac Disease. My mom has celiac and I have had IBS off and on for years but various doctors said that I did not show enough symptoms to justify a test. I do not think I have celiac but it will be good to know for certain one way or the other. There are other family members who I suspect do have celiac but they do not want to find out for certain as that would mean giving up wheat and glutin containing products. I wish more doctors would consider the possibility and at least order the blood test as a screening tool.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

For those of you who have been keeping up with the medical aspects of a certain Caramel the Wonder Cat....

She is feeling so much better, the gaps where her molars are fine, and she received her distemperment/rabies booster today. 

She wanted out of there.


----------



## caseyf6

All of this good news is my bump.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

DD and I are going to a Don McLean concert tonight!  She wanted to go (17 yrs old) go figure, but it will be fun for the two of us!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Looking to be a great day!! Friends might be coming later on, the weather is cooler, the puglet is feeling better and last but surely not least:

Miss Trish Lamoree plugged my book at the end of hers.  This is a great honor indeed.


----------



## Annalog

Carol Hanrahan said:


> DD and I are going to a Don McLean concert tonight! She wanted to go (17 yrs old) go figure, but it will be fun for the two of us!


Enjoy! I wish I could go.


----------



## telracs

Carol Hanrahan said:


> DD and I are going to a Don McLean concert tonight! She wanted to go (17 yrs old) go figure, but it will be fun for the two of us!


Wow, didn't know he was still touring.

My bump? Cupcakes.


----------



## caracara

I got candy in math class. Two jolly ranchers, it was one those little things that just makes your whole day brighter.


----------



## BTackitt

DH came through today's surgery just fine, and out from under his anesthesia in record time. Normally it takes him hours, litterally, to get out from under. Today, hour and a half or less, and he got out of the car and walked into the house just fine. 
Last surgery, they wouldn't release him for almost 3 hours post-op, and it took DS#1, DS#2, and me to haul him into the house because his legs did not want to go in remotely the correct direction.. We looked like 4 drunks coming home after a serious bender getting across our lawn. (and we don't drink at all.)


----------



## crebel

Fabulous bump, BT - I've been thinking of you all day.  So glad to hear all went well.


----------



## Jeff

Good news, BTackitt.


----------



## Rita

Well the bump I had today (well actually the last day or two) is meeting a fellow Kindle Board member named Suzanne in the prayer requests section. She and I have been emailing back and forth and she has given me so much advice and kindness. 

Hats off to my new friend Suzanne!!!


----------



## BTackitt

Other KB members are always a bump. they are all so supportive and caring. This has got to be the BEST board I have ever seen.


----------



## Annalog

Wonderful news BTackett!

My bump for today is that my upper GI endoscopy and colonoscopy went smoothly. No polyp this time in my colon.  I do not need another one for 5 years this time.  Now I just need to wait for the biopsy results to see if I have Celiac (which I doubt I have).


----------



## Rita

BTackitt said:


> Other KB members are always a bump. they are all so supportive and caring. This has got to be the BEST board I have ever seen.


You are absolutely right. This is the best board ever. On every other board I've browsed or contributed to this is the only one that someone doesn't cut you down or make snide remarks. I am really enjoying being a part of this board.


----------



## Susan in VA

Rita said:


> this is the only one that someone doesn't cut you down or make snide remarks.


And if they ever do, you tell a mod and then they beat the offenders with a stick and poke them with a cattle prod.


----------



## telracs

glad DH is doing well BTackitt. I don't have a bump, but I do seem to be bumping


Spoiler



off


 some Davids.


----------



## Rita

Susan in VA said:


> And if they ever do, you tell a mod and then they beat the offenders with a stick and poke them with a cattle prod.


I have extra cattle prods if anyone needs them!


----------



## intinst

Got my K3 today


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

My kids have gotten through their first week of school, and I haven't gotten any emails from either of their teachers swearing eternal vengeance upon me.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Got my K3 today


that is the weirdest looking bunny.

and LL didn't open it?


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> that is the weirdest looking bunny.


Yeah, isn't that exactly how you picture intinst?


----------



## kcmay

My dog and I had fun at the dog park this morning. She met some new dogs, and I met some new people (I'm new in town, don't know many folks yet).


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> that is the weirdest looking bunny.
> 
> and LL didn't open it?





Susan in VA said:


> Yeah, isn't that exactly how you picture intinst?


No, she left it for me, even though I asked her to do so and charge it up for me. She didn't want to deprive me of the pleasure. 
And I thought my dance moves were pretty good for a 58 year old with a steel knee!


----------



## Andra

Catching up on bumps here:
Thursday, DH arrives in San Antonio and my work is finished (and my K3 delivered - but I'm not at  home to get it...).
Friday, no work for me, DH and I go unplugged from technology for a day, we splurge on dinner at the restaurant at the top of the Tower of the Americas.
Today's been quiet and lazy so far, nothing major stands out as a bump yet.


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^  
"quiet and lazy"  IS a bump in my book.


----------



## telracs

virtual cookies and cocktails.  with virtual smoked brisket to follow.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My bump from last night:

When I got to the hospital and my mom heard my voice, she opened her eyes a little and started reaching for me. Her heart rate jumped because she knew I was there. 

When Rosetta made a comment that the reason my mom finally woke up was because she knew I was coming to yell at her, my mom very clearly and emphatically nodded yes.   (Apparently the mere thought of me yelling at someone is enough to bring a person out of a coma)

She also followed along with my conversation telling my dad about the Kindle shipping problems and wrinkled her brow as if she was asking why Amazon didn't ship my Kindle (she loves her Kindle just as much as I do) 

My bump this morning is seeing intinst's dancing bunny


----------



## geoffthomas

luvmy4brats said:


> (Apparently the mere thought of me yelling at someone is enough to bring a person out of a coma)


It isn't your yelling, it is your calming presence.

Just sayin....


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> When I got to the hospital and my mom heard my voice, she opened her eyes a little and started reaching for me.


Wonderful!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Heather, does this mean she's forgiven for all the "utter crap" she's bought?    

Seriously. . .that's good news. . . .let's hope she's soon on the mend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

luvmy4brats said:


> When I got to the hospital and my mom heard my voice, she opened her eyes a little and started reaching for me. Her heart rate jumped because she knew I was there.


That gave me goosebumps!


----------



## kcmay

Carol Hanrahan said:


> That gave me goosebumps!


Me too! So wonderful!


----------



## crebel

The memorial service for my Dad was wonderful and the messages from my KB friends made my heart lighter.  I'll repeat what others have said - Kindleboards is populated by special people who become family.


----------



## crebel

Heather's news was a fantastic bump!  Continued good thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Nicolas

My bump today is that I'm taking a huge load of DTBs back to the library. My backpack is full with paper. As the K3 is due this week, this will be my last encumbered, needless commute of this kind 
The next bump happened a few minutes ago, as the cover has just arrived.


----------



## Andra

Saturday/Sunday's major bump - finding a piano bar a few blocks from the hotel and closing it down.  For you young 'us, it's been a long time since I was in a bar when they chased everyone out at 2:00am.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

mine is a bumpy thump - my almost 16 month old DD is in a toddler bed and has learned to climb out of said bed.  My bump, she's growing up.  My thump, she's growing up.  What's a mom gotta do?


----------



## caseyf6

I have to admit, these boards give me a bump each time I read them.

YAY, Heather, that she's doing better.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

caseyf6 said:


> I have to admit, these boards give me a bump each time I read them.
> 
> YAY, Heather, that she's doing better.


ditto here.

Cooler weather. Didn't melt taking out the Puglet.


----------



## crebel

The furnace/air-conditioner guys were here today measuring for the new units.  They will be hanging the inside unit from the basement ceiling in case we ever flood again like this time.  Extra bump (and truly trivial)   - my cat, Yoda, who was so sick a couple of weeks ago, was feeling well enough to kill and bring me a mouse and the air-conditioner guy (he went to school with my son), took care of mouse disposal while he was here.  I promised to have cold beer for him to take home tomorrow when they are done working.


----------



## 911jason

Took my wife and 5 of the 6 kids to the beach today along with a coworker and her son. It was a sandy beach at the end of a Marina. I've never been to a marina beach before, but it was great because there were no waves at all and the little ones had much more fun in the water than they would have had at a "real" beach. 

The coolest thing was, there have recently been lots of leopard sharks swimming very close to shore (10 feet or so) and they are not dangerous at all. They're about 4 or 5 feet long, eat clams and worms and such, so they aren't scary to be around. I was within about 5 feet of at least 6 different sharks today. It was the coolest thing ever!


----------



## William Meikle

Zipped past 1100 sales of The Invasion for the month on Amazon.com


----------



## Jeff

911jason said:


> Took my wife and 5 of the 6 kids to the beach today along with a coworker and her son. It was a sandy beach at the end of a Marina. I've never been to a marina beach before, but it was great because there were no waves at all and the little ones had much more fun in the water than they would have had at a "real" beach.
> 
> The coolest thing was, there have recently been lots of leopard sharks swimming very close to shore (10 feet or so) and they are not dangerous at all. They're about 4 or 5 feet long, eat clams and worms and such, so they aren't scary to be around. I was within about 5 feet of at least 6 different sharks today. It was the coolest thing ever!


No pictures?


----------



## 911jason

Nope... forgot the camera and didn't realize it until we were halfway there. We are definitely going to go back though, and I'll get some pics then!


----------



## 911jason

Found an article from a few days ago out of the LA Times...



http://articles.latimes.com/2010/aug/29/local/la-me-leopard-sharks-20100830


----------



## Jeff

Ah - thanks. But that doesn't get you out of taking your own pictures and sharing them.


----------



## drenee

williemeikle said:


> Zipped past 1100 sales of The Invasion for the month on Amazon.com


Awesome!!!! Congratulations.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

First day of actual classes. Had labs yesterday. I finally get to put my brain to work. Feels good.....for Now. 

Also checked at target earlier this week. K3 expected to arrive sometime early september


----------



## luvmy4brats

She's off the ventilator. She said my name and that she loves me. I cried lots of happy tears. 

Headed to airport will update more once I get checked in and thru security.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Safe trip home and here's hoping your mom continues to improve. . . . . .


----------



## Annalog

luvmy4brats said:


> She's off the ventilator. She said my name and that she loves me. I cried lots of happy tears.
> 
> Headed to airport will update more once I get checked in and thru security.


My bump for today. Sending more healing energy. Have a safe trip. {{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## 911jason

luvmy4brats said:


> She's off the ventilator. She said my name and that she loves me. I cried lots of happy tears.
> 
> Headed to airport will update more once I get checked in and thru security.


YAY!!!


----------



## loonlover

Good news.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Cloudy, raining and not so hot.  A great bump!


----------



## Addie

luvmy4brats said:


> She's off the ventilator. She said my name and that she loves me. I cried lots of happy tears.
> 
> Headed to airport will update more once I get checked in and thru security.


Great news! Hoping she continues to improve. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

DD is coming home today from a summer internship with Mercy for Animals.  She was involved with getting some of the news releases for the veal calf story that was in the news yesterday.  I'm very proud of her!


----------



## Andra

I saw a beautiful sunset yesterday.


----------



## caseyf6

I am in top running for a position I really, really want.


----------



## crebel

After 11 days without, I have air-conditioning in my house again!


----------



## William Meikle

The Merchants Keep has become the online shop window for my Midnight Eyes Files series, and I now have my own board over there, so come on over and say hi.

http://www.merchantskeep.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=69


----------



## Victorine

crebel said:


> After 11 days without, I have air-conditioning in my house again!


Wow, that's a definite bump. I hate it when my air conditioning is out. So glad you're cool again.

Vicki


----------



## telracs

An e-mail from my friend Mark that he is going to be in the touring production of Spring Awakening.


----------



## Margaret

Coming home to air conditioning after sweltering through a five hour in-service.  It felt so good to walk in the door.


----------



## drenee

Shopping with the fiancé this afternoon and got a beautiful new ring for my birthday, and out to dinner.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sleeping in my own bed.... 

And all my friends here on KB... I wish I could give each of you a hug!


----------



## 911jason

luvmy4brats said:


> I wish I could give each of you a hug!


You can! Here you go...

For those you really like --









For the normal KB'ers --









For the... uh... rest --


----------



## Debra L Martin

911jason said:


> You can! Here you go...
> 
> For those you really like --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the normal KB'ers --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the... uh... rest --


@911Jason - I love those hugs especially the last one with the little pat on the head - priceless!


----------



## NogDog

Just a wee "bump":

I was at the grocery store this morning, and I wanted 2 pounds of red potatoes for the potato salad I plan to make for a Labor Day BBQ. I picked a bunch of them from the display bin and put them in one of the plastic bags they provide, until it felt like I had about 2 pounds. I then took the bag over to the scale, and it read 2.05 pounds. I figure the .05 was for the plastic bag.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

911jason said:


> You can! Here you go...
> 
> For those you really like --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the normal KB'ers --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the... uh... rest --


Thanks! Miss 4Brats hug just made my bump for the day. (Which category am I?)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I thought I lost my starbucks gold card or as my friends and I like to call it....The Shiny Card  . just found it. must have stuck it in my bra on my way out of the house. This thing saves me when i do my coffee alterations (skinny, soy, blah, and blah). 

Someone also gave me the extra textbook code that was put in their textbook set (used don't come with it, only new. I was going to have to buy it for 40-ish dollars). THANK U CLASSMATE XD


----------



## Andra

The front has somewhat blown through and temperatures are cooling down a bit.  Still no rain at our house but we are seeing a beautiful lightning show.
I also enjoyed dinner out with DH and a cousin.


----------



## crebel

DH's law partner came this evening to help clean, tote and carry more flood "stuff".  He and his boys also came to help the day after the flood.  Tonight he handed me a pristine copy of my favorite childhood book called "Thee, Hannah" by Marguerite De Angeli.  He had seen me crying when I had to throw it away after it had been under 5' of water/sewage for 24 hours, ruined beyond redemption.

It is an out-of-print book with lithographs about a little Quaker girl (I am the daughter of a Quaker minister) and I thought it would be impossible to replace.  He had gone home and has been searching Ebay, etc. until he found and purchased it for me.  What a great friend.


----------



## Jeff

That's a nice story, Chris. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## traceya

crebel said:


> DH's law partner came this evening to help clean, tote and carry more flood "stuff". He and his boys also came to help the day after the flood. Tonight he handed me a pristine copy of my favorite childhood book called "Thee, Hannah" by Marguerite De Angeli. He had seen me crying when I had to throw it away after it had been under 5' of water/sewage for 24 hours, ruined beyond redemption.
> 
> It is an out-of-print book with lithographs about a little Quaker girl (I am the daughter of a Quaker minister) and I thought it would be impossible to replace. He had gone home and has been searching Ebay, etc. until he found and purchased it for me. What a great friend.


What a great story and what a great friend


----------



## 911jason

Brendan Carroll said:


> Thanks! Miss 4Brats hug just made my bump for the day. (Which category am I?)


You'll have to wait for her answer... just hope it isn't this one.


----------



## telracs

911jason said:


> You'll have to wait for her answer... just hope it isn't this one.


no, that'll be me...


----------



## Addie

Got some freelance work tomorrow! Should be interesting. I'll have to leave for Austin several hours before the game to avoid traffic, but I figure that'll give me time to read and have a Pumpkin Spice Frap or Latte. Yum!


----------



## lynninva

I haven't visited this thread before, but I have some good news and thought it was about time I stopped by. DS called me at work to tell me that he got a passing grade on his exam and now is a Certified Athletic Trainer!  

I teased him about getting a job (this is an inside joke - he is taking additional undergrad courses because he wants to get into  grad school for Physician Assistant.)  He said he didn't know about that, but that he can now put ATC and EMT-B on his resume.  I guess he doesn't understand that the purpose of a resume is to get a job.


----------



## drenee

Chris, what a great friend.  How wonderfully observant he is.

deb


----------



## Andra

Chris, your story made my day.  You are very lucky to have a friend like that.


----------



## kcmay

crebel said:


> It is an out-of-print book with lithographs about a little Quaker girl (I am the daughter of a Quaker minister) and I thought it would be impossible to replace. He had gone home and has been searching Ebay, etc. until he found and purchased it for me. What a great friend.


This is the nicest story I've read in a while. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## crebel

I'm so glad you all have appreciated my story of our wonderful friend and my special book.  It gave me another bump today just seeing it this morning and reading all your posts sharing my joy.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

crebel said:


> DH's law partner came this evening to help clean, tote and carry more flood "stuff". He and his boys also came to help the day after the flood. Tonight he handed me a pristine copy of my favorite childhood book called "Thee, Hannah" by Marguerite De Angeli. He had seen me crying when I had to throw it away after it had been under 5' of water/sewage for 24 hours, ruined beyond redemption.
> 
> It is an out-of-print book with lithographs about a little Quaker girl (I am the daughter of a Quaker minister) and I thought it would be impossible to replace. He had gone home and has been searching Ebay, etc. until he found and purchased it for me. What a great friend.


That is indeed a wonderful bump, Miss Crebel. Also like Miss Cobbie's: Rain!!!! I woke up to thunderstorm here. My yard has been looking like the Mojave. Temp is down, too. Another bump.



911jason said:


> You'll have to wait for her answer... just hope it isn't this one.


Love those little guys!


----------



## caseyf6

Rain here, too, and this morning felt as much like "fall" as you're going to get in September in this part of Texas.    Add to that a day off and hubby was home too-- perfect!  AND dd has 162 AR points and the test system has only been open for 3 days (she read all summer, kept a list of her books, and has been testing like mad).


----------



## sillyolebear

my good thing today was that my daughter received her SOL scores today ( state tests ) for 3rd grade and she got a perfect score in science/social studies and reading/English which was 600 then in math she got a 595 woohoo. My son also got his scores for 10Th grade and he got  math a 598  science 600 English 590 and Spanish 600  woohoo I am a proud mom


----------



## luvmy4brats

911jason said:


> You'll have to wait for her answer... just hope it isn't this one.


Oh how funny! There are very few that fall into THAT category <grin>



Brendan Carroll said:


> Thanks! Miss 4Brats hug just made my bump for the day. (Which category am I?)


You're this one:









Because you always make me laugh....


crebel said:


> DH's law partner came this evening to help clean, tote and carry more flood "stuff". He and his boys also came to help the day after the flood. Tonight he handed me a pristine copy of my favorite childhood book called "Thee, Hannah" by Marguerite De Angeli. He had seen me crying when I had to throw it away after it had been under 5' of water/sewage for 24 hours, ruined beyond redemption.
> 
> It is an out-of-print book with lithographs about a little Quaker girl (I am the daughter of a Quaker minister) and I thought it would be impossible to replace. He had gone home and has been searching Ebay, etc. until he found and purchased it for me. What a great friend.


How sweet of him.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

A bump of relief:

I finally posted the second installment of my Taiwan travels, Visions Of The Mystic East, on my blog. It took a very long time because I had so many photos to sift through! The subject of the first part was food; this one's all about temples.

http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/

It's always fun to read people's good news here. 

CK


----------



## Andra

Yesterday I finally got through some tedious stuff at work and DH found a fix for a problem with a program that he's been troubleshooting for a while (sometimes you just gotta start over with a different approach). But the best thing was watching the first part of the movie for Terry Pratchett's _Going Postal_. They had to leave some of the themes out and a few things aren't quite what I pictured in my head, but so far it's great! I hope we get to Part 2 soon because Part 1 stopped


Spoiler



right as the post office burned


. So that was a bit of a cliffhanger...


----------



## J.M Pierce

My daughter blew me a kiss and told me she loved me out of the blue this morning. It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## William Meikle

Already passed 100 sales in September for The Invasion. Woot!


----------



## caseyf6

KState football...the game isn't over yet so I'm hoping it will still be a bump.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Sushi


----------



## Indy

I make bean and ham soup.  Usually I make it on the stovetop in a big pot.  Yesterday I got lazy and tried a crockpot version... as in, I winged it and hoped it would be edible.  This morning I found that I will never, ever, as long as I live, make it on the stovetop again.  Holy mother of heaven this stuff is beyond good.


----------



## J.M Pierce

I woke up to a nice flurry of Kindle sales for Failing Test this morning. Thank you!


----------



## lonestar

It is so cool this morning, the air conditioner has not come on.  Lovely!

I am still feeling the good from our family dinner yesterday.  My cup runneth over today.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Beautiful Sunday morning.  Blue skies, temps in the 80's.  Hummingbirds and cardinals everywhere.  Good friends and family spending the night and having coffee on the deck.


----------



## LilBigBug

Beautiful day, and had a wonderful night last night!

This is why:


----------



## drenee

Congratulations!!!  Beautiful ring.
deb


----------



## LilBigBug

Thank you!  I had somebody at church comment that the ring was bigger than me (I'm tiny, especially for a 24 year old girl).


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

red pop ice...yummy in my tummy


----------



## caseyf6

Congrats!  That is a beautiful ring.  

Having hubby and kids home, getting a good haircut, and an overall NICE DAY have been my bumps.


----------



## telracs

LilBigBug said:


> Beautiful day, and had a wonderful night last night!
> 
> This is why:


congrats! when's the wedding gonna be?


----------



## loonlover

LilBigBug said:


> Beautiful day, and had a wonderful night last night!


Congratulations! Beautiful ring.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I can't view pics from the itouch app!!! Will check out the ring when I get to netbook and running.

My bump: a comment from someone made my day. I am so used to my fam pointing out the faults that the comment caught me by surprise


----------



## LilBigBug

caseyf6 said:


> Congrats! That is a beautiful ring.
> 
> Having hubby and kids home, getting a good haircut, and an overall NICE DAY have been my bumps.


Thank you!



scarlet said:


> congrats! when's the wedding gonna be?


Thanks, not sure yet. Thinking next fall, just to give us time to save money and plan.


----------



## traceya

LilBigBug said:


> Beautiful day, and had a wonderful night last night!
> 
> This is why:


Congratulations  And a *stunning* ring 

My bump for today was getting a lovely 4 star review for my new novel Ursula's Quest - there's no better feeling for a writer than having someone like what you've written


----------



## Victorine

Ooooh, *love* the ring!!  Congratulations!!

Vicki


----------



## J.M Pierce

I woke up this morning thinking that I had to go to work and then remembered...NOPE, NOT TODAY!!!!

I get to spend an extra day with my wife and kids. That's a good bump.


----------



## Nicolas

LilBigBug said:


> Beautiful day, and had a wonderful night last night!
> 
> This is why:


Congratulations!


----------



## kcmay

Congrats on your engagement! That's a gorgeous ring.

My bump -- having had my family visit for the weekend and watching my team win BIG on Saturday!


----------



## lynninva

LilBigBug, congrats on your engagement!  That is a gorgeous ring!

My bump was enjoying a beautiful day with DH.  He usually moonlights on Saturday & Sunday is busy for us, so it was nice to relax & not worry about work for a day.


----------



## NogDog

My cousin's wife, who only has about 5% of her hearing -- but is an amazing lip-reader -- had an electronic cochlear implant done last week. Later this week (waiting for the incision to heal and stitches to be removed), she will have it activated and begin the process of having it adjusted and also essentially rewiring her brain to learn how to process and make sense of what she will now be hearing for the first time in many, many years. It is truly amazing stuff; and coincidentally, the daughter of another cousin of mine (on the same side of the family) is an audiologist, who among other things works with patients with the same sort of implant to help them go through this adjustment process.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

finally on computer (and not in school). I LOVE THE RING! Its beautiful. Congradulations


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Made it to downtown Houston and back in the rain from TS Hermine today with only a headache to show for it!   And for those of you who don't know, on weekends and Holidays, everyone from Houston goes to Dallas on Friday after work, they come back on either Sunday or Monday if it's a Holiday.  Bumper to bumper on 59S and I-45S today in some places and raining.


----------



## Andra

I had several bumps over the weekend - I got to see my little niece at my dad's birthday party, we went to the lake and took the kayaks and had a great time, and we almost finished watching Going Postal last night.


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> And for those of you who don't know, on weekends and Holidays, everyone from Houston goes to Dallas on Friday after work, they come back on either Sunday or Monday if it's a Holiday.


What does Dallas have that Houston doesn't?
And don't people from Dallas go to Houston for the weekend as well?


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> What does Dallas have that Houston doesn't?
> And don't people from Dallas go to Houston for the weekend as well?


Clearly you've never been to Houston.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Clearly you've never been to Houston.


I have! Four whole days! Even went to the space center. They had a nifty simulator for flying the space shuttle. Turns out the thing is sorta unwieldy and doesn't respond right away, so I crashed it numerous times.  It was very gratifying to note that a couple of commercial pilots with our group did so also.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> I have! Four whole days!


Everyone should experience Houston - but the traffic is intimidating. I can drive from here to the outskirts of Houston in less time than I can drive from North Houston to South Houston.


----------



## NogDog

Based on the one time I was in Houston in the middle of July (had to go for work), I can imagine that in the summer I would want to drive pretty much anywhere inland that would have gotten me away from that oppressively humid heat.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A note from a fan saying that 2 5-star reviews are coming my way on Amazon.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## luvmy4brats

Hubs went back to work today after being off since July 25. He's been working from home since then. Love him to death, but it was beyond time for him to get back into the office   (But he's a fantastic guy to take that much time off and work from as much as he could so I could be with my mom and not worry about the BRATs)


----------



## 911jason

His back is feeling better Heather?


----------



## drenee

My car insurance has become very expensive.  So I decided to one of those online quote thing-a-ma-jigs.  
So I get a call from my insurance company about the online form.  I tell them I already have you as my insurer.
Couple days later I receive an email quote for quite a bit less than what I'm currently paying.  So today I wasn't in the best mood.  Perfect time to call your insurance company and demand a lower quote.  Long story made short: I am not paying 35%!!!!  Huge savings.  And they can't explain why I was paying so much more.   
deb


----------



## kcmay

Writing the climax of my novel.  I'm not done yet -- the hero & heroine are in DEEP


Spoiler



SHIT!


 and now I have to get them out.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The cafe on campus changed their brand of coffee. I don't what they had before, but it was nasty, They switched to Starbucks, but at least its a step up.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Staying home during the rainstorms was definitely a bump.  More coming tonight.  Cooler weather and water for the grass and plants... but I was surprised to see the hummingbirds hovering around the feeder outside my window in the pouring rain.  Amazing little critters.


----------



## mlewis78

I still don't get all the people going from Houston to Dallas on weekends.  Is Houston the only place where they can get work?  I've been to Dallas but not Houston (although my brother and his wife lived in Houston for 13 years until last December).


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,35497.0.html


----------



## lonestar

Rain.


----------



## luvmy4brats

LilBigBug said:


> Beautiful day, and had a wonderful night last night!
> 
> This is why:


Congratulations! Gorgeous ring.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I was take two math and two biology for majors classes. The two math was too much. Was debating whether  or not to drop. Decided to drop only if I could find another class to replace it (cuz I have to have twelve credits to keel my insurance). I texted my former english professor and she signed me into her class. Yay! When I dropped the extra math it felt like a weight was lifted of my shoulders. L


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Hugs and kisses from my 4 year old twin niece and nephew and their 2 year old brother. I haven't seen them in MONTHS! I had a blast playing Chutes & Ladders with them!


----------



## Philip Chen

My daughter just sent photos of her 18 month-old, taken in New Mexico. She was walking down a western town carrying her Tommy Tippee cup and looked just like Gary Cooper in _High Noon_!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Just booked our hotel for a super secret surprise weekend away with the BRATs. Wasn't sure if we were going to be able to go until this morning.

They won't know where we're going until we get there (and won't know we're going anywhere until Saturday morning)


----------



## Susan in VA

Well, if they don't read KB, you could tell _us _where you're going... inquiring minds and all that. All right, _nosy_ minds.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Susan in VA said:


> Well, if they don't read KB, you could tell _us _where you're going... inquiring minds and all that. All right, _nosy_ minds.


I think I'm safe here..

We're going to King's Dominion on Sunday. It's one of those corporate family days when the park is closed to the public (and the tickets are all free!). They have soccer games Saturday morning and we're leaving straight after that. We'll be back Monday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh, cool!  I wondered what goes on there on those post-season weekend days when it's still open but closed to the public...  Have fun!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

luvmy4brats said:


> I think I'm safe here..
> 
> We're going to King's Dominion on Sunday. It's one of those corporate family days when the park is closed to the public (and the tickets are all free!). They have soccer games Saturday morning and we're leaving straight after that. We'll be back Monday.


Is that like a Rennaisance Festival type place? If it is, I have a very strange story to relate regarding KB.
I forgot my bump! Chocolate swirl ice cream and ice cream cones!! Haven't had a home-made ice cream cone in years! Yay!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

luvmy4brats said:


> I think I'm safe here..
> 
> We're going to King's Dominion on Sunday. It's one of those corporate family days when the park is closed to the public (and the tickets are all free!). They have soccer games Saturday morning and we're leaving straight after that. We'll be back Monday.


I've been and enjoyed it as much as I could (fear of heights = not so much fun on roller coasters). The water park was the best though. Of course, this was back in '95ish, so all of that could have changed.

King's Dominion is a theme park (roller coaster, water rides, etc). It's a lower key version of 6 flags.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I've been and enjoyed it as much as I could (fear of heights = not so much fun on roller coasters). The water park was the best though. Of course, this was back in '95ish, so all of that could have changed.
> 
> King's Dominion is a theme park (roller coaster, water rides, etc). It's a lower key version of 6 flags.


I think '95 was the last time we were there too. I love the roller coasters, I just can't do the rides that spin or free fall (like the tower/parachute thingy)



Brendan Carroll said:


> Is that like a Rennaisance Festival type place? If it is, I have a very strange story to relate regarding KB.
> I forgot my bump! Chocolate swirl ice cream and ice cream cones!! Haven't had a home-made ice cream cone in years! Yay!


No, but we'll be going to the Renn Faire in a couple of weeks (hopefully)


----------



## Victorine

luvmy4brats said:


> I think I'm safe here..
> 
> We're going to King's Dominion on Sunday. It's one of those corporate family days when the park is closed to the public (and the tickets are all free!). They have soccer games Saturday morning and we're leaving straight after that. We'll be back Monday.


Yay! Have fun!

Vicki


----------



## Andra

Bought tickets to see Straight No Chaser here in Austin in October.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Andra said:


> Bought tickets to see Straight No Chaser here in Austin in October.


I'm SO jealous! They are amazing! Have fun.


----------



## Andra

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm SO jealous! They are amazing! Have fun.


Thanks! I'm really excited because the last time I looked, they didn't have any dates listed here - only Dallas and Houston.


----------



## lonestar

Peanut M & M's


----------



## Susan in VA

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I've been and enjoyed it as much as I could (fear of heights = not so much fun on roller coasters). The water park was the best though. Of course, this was back in '95ish, so all of that could have changed.
> 
> King's Dominion is a theme park (roller coaster, water rides, etc). It's a lower key version of 6 flags.


I think since '95 they've added several big rides, though most are the scary kind (i.e. not ones I'll go near).


----------



## telracs

Web surfing and found a solo album by a Broadway singer I like that I didn't know had released anything.


----------



## mlewis78

scarlet said:


> Web surfing and found a solo album by a Broadway singer I like that I didn't know had released anything.


I'm curious to know who the singer is.


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> I'm curious to know who the singer is.


Rob Evan of Jekyll and Hyde, and Little Shop of Horrors.


----------



## caseyf6

I took a photo of a rather unnerving flooded area here and the local paper asked me if they could use it.  Not sure if they'll use it, but it made my day that they asked.


----------



## 911jason

Finding Circus Animal cookies for sale in the break room at work. I haven't had them in years, and really haven't had much of anything sweet in months since I'm eating better these days.

It's my birthday today though, so the little critters will be my cake. Don't tell my wife!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Seeing my boyfriend after being out of town for 2 days. <sighs blissfully>


----------



## Maker

Free croutons at Deli with my soup.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

enjoying having a sweet little one fall asleep on me.  Of course, "little" is subjective as the Boss is now 23 lbs and that gets heavy after a while and esp if it's a dead (sleeping) weight.


----------



## telracs

I conned one of the managers into nominating me for one of our "stars" rewards.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

1. I picked up a bottle of Merlot from Trader Joes..num num
2. The college just called me and offered me a position as a note taker. Its like a second job, except it takes place the same time as my class. It off set the cost of my tutition. (cuz i have about 500 bucks to pay still). Don't know who recommended me, but Thank you person!


----------



## Victorine

My bump today:

Linda posted a review of my book on her blog. It's an awesome review! Thank you, Linda!

http://jacodypress.blogspot.com/2010/09/todays-featured-book-not-what-she-seems.html

Vicki


----------



## telracs

booked my Scotland trip


----------



## drenee

Happy birthday, Jason. 
deb


----------



## Jane917

I am back home after 3 days out of town for my new job. Home never looked so good! I love the job, but miss DH and DDs (that's dear dogs) so much!


----------



## kcmay

Having someone at work tell me my solution to an aggravating problem was "elegant."

Seeing RonnellDPorter's new cover design for The Kinshield Legacy.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

kcmay said:


> Seeing RonnellDPorter's new cover design for The Kinshield Legacy.


I won a copy of the Kinshield Legacy from LibraryThing and am currently reading it. It's really good so far and one I think DH would enjoy as well (which is really good b/c DH isn't a reader)


----------



## Andra

Watched one of the dumbest funniest movies I've ever seen with DH last night.  It's called Hot Tub Time Machine.  Warning, at the end you will have a blasted Motley Crue song stuck in your head!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

figured out my computer issue.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got an inheritance!

Seriously. . .this flat envelope came that said an old friend of my parents had left me money.  How cool is that?    She died at least 6 years ago, and my brothers and I had been told that we were among the beneficiaries but. . . .well. . . . that was 6 years ago.   We never thought another thing about it.  So now I'll have to think of something appropriate to do with my small share. . . . . .


----------



## NogDog

Vegas_Asian said:


> figured out my computer issue.


To paraphrase the Karate Kid: "Power off. Power on."


----------



## kcmay

Having another critiquer tell me my SF WIP is good: 


> I hope I don't sound overly complimentary, but out of all the stories I've critted, I really have to admit that this one is one of the few that I'd consider "publication quality". I feel like a freeloader reading it before it's published.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Miss Pupps over at Inknbeans gave my novel a great review today.
http://www.inknbeans.com/updated-91010-miss-pupps-bones-to-pick.html

Thank you Miss Pupps for a wonderful review.

Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats

My youngest daughter sounds like Elmer Fudd when she laughs.. It just cracks me up.


----------



## telracs

luvmy4brats said:


> My youngest daughter sounds like Elmer Fudd when she laughs.. It just cracks me up.


Thank you for this image, it just gave me a bump.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Eating the first asparagus of the season, fresh from our garden.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Eating the first asparagus of the season, fresh from our garden.


Yeah. . .we did that 6 months ago.


----------



## drenee

Home with a glass of wine.  And my dad's K3 is in boyfriend's car.  I'm hoping he stops and gives it to me.  I guess it should be a thump that he didn't just put it in my apartment instead of taking it with him when he picked up the package off my patio.  But as long as it's safe that's all that matters.
deb


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .we did that 6 months ago.


And you have it to look forward to again, six months from now.


----------



## NogDog

I didn't have to make supper tonight: I had lasagna at my parents' tonight.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Watched a VERY sad movie (Letters to God) tonight with my DD (11) and it was very moving. Makes you hug your children, thank God for them, then hug them again and then you'll want to hold onto them until they get married....


----------



## seoerizer

The good thing that the weather is pretty cool, it's summer in China and it's suppose to be very very hot. The bad thing is today's Saturday, and I still have to work. God, this is unfair.


----------



## Victorine

kcmay said:


> Having another critiquer tell me my SF WIP is good:


I love it when that happens!!  That's totally cool.

Vicki


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Waking up, turning on the computer (something may have happened in between those actions, but I don't really remember), and finding two lovely new reviews have appeared overnight. Makes me smile.


----------



## Andra

Hanging out with family.


----------



## Annalog

Wonderful people I know, virtually and in person. Thank you to my KB friends.


----------



## Margaret

My youngest daughter, a 2010 graduate, just got a job!  I can now say that all six of my children are employed and self supporting.  All those years of college tuitions have finally payed off.


----------



## intinst

Got a phone call from my lead that because of the amount of work we accomplished last night, I would not have to work this weekend. I can stay home tonight!


----------



## lonestar

Attending an embroidery party.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Got a phone call from my lead that because of the amount of work we accomplished last night, I would not have to work this weekend. I can stay home tonight!


Chat?


----------



## intinst

Might could, when?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Might could, when?


i'm awaiting now. but nobody else is around.


----------



## Andra

I'm sitting on the couch with my laptop and my Figaro-kitty is being a snuggle-boy.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Sorry, I didn't know. Wasn't around. I was _reading_!!!
> 
> (No comment from the Scarlet peanut gallery.)


I wonder if I can get one of our illustrators to draw a "scarlet peanut gallery".

Komen Walk today. Up ridiculously early for a Sunday, but the rain held off until I got home, so it was all good.


----------



## terryr

scarlet said:


> I wonder if I can get one of our illustrators to draw a "scarlet peanut gallery".


Spanish peanuts are red, right...? Oh, and red pistachios. Those are p-nuts, too, since they start with a P.


----------



## telracs

T.M. Roy said:


> Spanish peanuts are red, right...? Oh, and red pistachios. Those are p-nuts, too, since they start with a P.


T.M. I walked a lot today. You're making my head hurt, here.


----------



## Robert Tell Author

Great walk along the new Detroit Riverfront with my wife. Perfect weather in the 70's and sunny. Lot's of folks walking, biking, enjoying the boat watching, staring across the Detroit River at Windsor, Ontario, some fishing, some doing a Segue Tour (Yup, a Segue Tour!), kids running through the dancing fountains and on the carousel. All in all, a Sunday made for living.


----------



## terryr

scarlet said:


> T.M. I walked a lot today. You're making my head hurt, here.


Sorry:









And for walking:


----------



## telracs

T.M. Roy said:


> Sorry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for walking:


thank you, i like my head pat!

and i've posted about my next walk....


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Got rained on, felt great.  Too hot!! Too humid!! So rain was good.  Thunder was fun.  Puglet was silly. Hummingbirds were crazy. A good day.


----------



## drenee

Phantom of the Opera today. 
deb


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> Phantom of the Opera today.
> deb


Cool! Where?


----------



## drenee

Pittsburgh. 
deb


----------



## kcmay

Cardinals.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Surprising the BRATs with a day at King's Dominion. Wiped out, but had a fantastic time. 

(and my Steelers won)


----------



## drenee

luvmy4brats said:


> (and my Steelers won)


Barely. Fiance was texting me information while I was at the play. The OT was great because it kept the fans in the stadium until we were out of town. 
deb


----------



## SimonWood

I finished the Tour of Lake Tahoe cycle ride today.  2000 riders did a 72.5 miles circuit of the lake and I was one.  

I finished 5 1/2 hrs with rest stops, around 4 1/2 hrs cycling time.  I thought the altitude was going to be a problem, but luckily, it wasn't.


----------



## traceya

Probably a silly bump but after two weeks of struggling with bronchitis, a sinus infection on top of Ross River fever and a sick dog - woke up this morning with a clear head, no pain in my chest and even the dog looks better so that'll do me for now


----------



## NogDog

traceya said:


> Probably a silly bump but after two weeks of struggling with bronchitis, a sinus infection on top of Ross River fever and a sick dog - woke up this morning with a clear head, no pain in my chest and even the dog looks better so that'll do me for now


Sounds like a great bump to me. Welcome back to good health to both of you.


----------



## traceya

Thanks for the support guys and Cobbie - it feels like forever ago.  Nothing worse than losing your health  
I can only be thankful it was temporary


----------



## terryr

I found out I'm getting a wonderful surprise gift from my friend and publishing partner and her mother. I wasn't supposed to find out, but I did (she forgot we "liked" to the same Kindle group on Facebook and I'd see the post she made).

She mentioned it again today in chat during her online virtual launch party.

So I think tomorrow I'm getting my very own Kindle... and I WILL be surprised when it actually shows up, found out early or not!

I'm bumped! Or is that pumped?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Congratulations on getting a Kindle, T.M.! I just bought your book _Discovery_ and look forward to reading it. Fantasy is not my thing but romance is...plus, I'm trying to branch out.
> 
> You'll love your Kindle.


Cobbie reading a book after me!


----------



## terryr

Cobbie said:


> Congratulations on getting a Kindle, T.M.! I just bought your book _Discovery_ and look forward to reading it. Fantasy is not my thing but romance is...plus, I'm trying to branch out.
> 
> You'll love your Kindle.


Well, thank you, Cobbie, you gave me another bump! I hope you enjoy it. 
As did Ms Scarlet a few days ago when she PMd/posted that she also got Discovery and liked it.
Add that to my surprise which is yet to be delivered (my UPS guy doesn't usually show up until afternoon, Pacific time) and a nice new review for Convergence from someone I was told had two PhDs and compared me to Madeleine L'Engle, and I should be bumped up well into next week!


----------



## telracs

T.M. Roy said:


> Well, thank you, Cobbie, you gave me another bump! I hope you enjoy it.
> As did Ms Scarlet a few days ago when she PMd/posted that she also got Discovery and liked it.
> Add that to my surprise which is yet to be delivered (my UPS guy doesn't usually show up until afternoon, Pacific time) and a nice new review for Convergence from someone I was told had two PhDs and compared me to Madeleine L'Engle, and I should be bumped up well into next week!


Keep reminding me to post a review on amazon!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Been reading about some wonderful bumps there.  Glad everyone is feeling better, and yes I would be pumped if I knew I was receiving a new kindle soon.  The weather in Kentucky has been absolutely beautiful this weekend, and into today.  My three year old grandson learned to ride his bike without training wheels (seems small, but it was such a big thing for him); and we didn't get any new bills in the mail today.  I think that pretty much bumped me up.


----------



## terryr

SQUEEEE!

This is the first time I have ever posted those letters on a public forum of any kind.

But... it just came. I took it out of the box. It's real! It's gray...er, graphite, I think. And it stinks! (ROFL...that will go away soon) 
It's a KINDLE!  A gift from my lovely friend and her mom, THANK YOU!
It's a KINDLE... it's in MY HANDS (well, not at the moment, at the moment I am on my laptop) But it is RIGHT THERE next to me.


----------



## drenee

T.M., congratulations on your new Kindle.  Your post was delightful to read.  I was excited along with you.
deb


----------



## Cathymw

I'm also glad to see how excited you are, Terry.  

You definitely deserved the Kindle.  My mom and I went in together to thank you for all the hard, awesome work you did formatting the book and designing the gorgeous cover. (And everything else you did for the book). I hope you enjoy it for years to come.


----------



## intinst

You still doing your happy dance for the new Kindle?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I think i passed my first lab quiz! (in today's lab I have two science classes)


----------



## terryr

intinst said:


> You still doing your happy dance for the new Kindle?


Me? Yup... Every time I look over at it I have to go








Can't wait for the light to get here, now, so I can read myself to sleep again.


----------



## Addie

The friend I gave my K2 and covers to sent me an Amazon gift card! He wasn't supposed to give me anything for it (I was just happy to know it was going to a friend I knew would enjoy it), but it still made my day to see it in the mail.  And now I can buy some more books! Or maybe that Amazon lighted cover ... pink or orange, pink or orange ...


----------



## Maker

I don't need to get an oil change. Woo hoo!
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/11/your-money/11shortcuts.html?pagewanted=2&ref=general&src=me


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Interviewed 2 excellent candidates today for a position I've been trying to fill for months.


----------



## terryr

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Interviewed 2 excellent candidates today for a position I've been trying to fill for months.


Whoohoo!  (Wish more people were hiring around here...)


----------



## crebel

My husband remembered that 36 years ago today we started "going together" in high school and gave me $150 in Amazon gift cards to celebrate.


----------



## telracs

T.M. suggested I sell my  photos on-line.


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> My husband remembered that 36 years ago today we started "going together" in high school and gave me $150 in Amazon gift cards to celebrate.


What a sweet hubby to remember that!


----------



## terryr

crebel said:


> My husband remembered that 36 years ago today we started "going together" in high school and gave me $150 in Amazon gift cards to celebrate.


Wow...that's a rare man you have there. Congrats!



scarlet said:


> T.M. suggested I sell my photos on-line.


I think what you do with those flowers (especially) can turn you into the graphic version of Amanda Hocking. EVERYONE will want something with them on... (I know I do.)


----------



## Andra

I was running late this morning, so I got to enjoy a beautiful sunrise on the way to work.


----------



## Cathymw

crebel said:


> My husband remembered that 36 years ago today we started "going together" in high school and gave me $150 in Amazon gift cards to celebrate.


That is lovely.

I got my first review from a "stranger" today. It's lovely when people I know (or that know people I know) give me reviews and say they like the book but it's even more special when it's someone with no connection to me.


----------



## Jen

Awww, Chris - what a great hubby!!! What are you going to get?



Maker said:


> I don't need to get an oil change. Woo hoo!
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/11/your-money/11shortcuts.html?pagewanted=2&ref=general&src=me


I just got a new car in December. It has an oil life monitor - the guy at Honda told me the 3,000 mile oil change was created by the oil change companies - it's overkill. I was at almost 6,000 before I needed one - and the oil monitor was still at 30%. Maybe really old cars need it, but not new ones.


----------



## Annalog

The owner's manual on my car suggests 5,000 miles and has a service light. I usually don't get around to changing it until almost 6,000.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Today I made 45 years with my company, the longest continuously employed assocate in the organization, and I've done every job from mail room to Director of Marketing to accounting to sales to webmaster to listomatic camera operator (which I must mention in the Remember when thread).   At 63, I still have 7 years until I retire.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jen

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Today I made 45 years with my company, the longest continuously employed assocate in the organization, and I've done every job from mail room to Director of Marketing to accounting to sales to webmaster to listomatic camera operator (which I must mention in the Remember when thread).  At 63, I still have 7 years until I retire.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


WOW - that is impressive!! Congratulations!


----------



## Annalog

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Today I made 45 years with my company, the longest continuously employed assocate in the organization, and I've done every job from mail room to Director of Marketing to accounting to sales to webmaster to listomatic camera operator (which I must mention in the Remember when thread).  At 63, I still have 7 years until I retire.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson





Jen said:


> WOW - that is impressive!! Congratulations!


I agree. That is very impressive! Congratulations!


----------



## terryr

Edward!








Congratulations!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cobbie said:


> Congratulations, Ed! I don't think many people can say that making 45 years they have been "the longest continuously employed assocate" in any company or organization. That's something to be proud of.


The first problem is finding a company that's been in business that long! 

Congrats, Ed!


----------



## loonlover

Congratulations, Ed.  I only managed to stay with one company 29 years before bailing out with early retirement.  Definitely a major milestone for you.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks all (taking a bow). It's been a long run. (falling over - bump bump).  

Ed Patterson


----------



## NogDog

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Today I made 45 years with my company, the longest continuously employed assocate in the organization, and I've done every job from mail room to Director of Marketing to accounting to sales to webmaster to listomatic camera operator (which I must mention in the Remember when thread).  At 63, I still have 7 years until I retire.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Congrats. A company I worked for at one time (for a mere 3-1/2 years  ) was bought by R.R. Donnelly & Sons, a long-time printing company based out of Chicago. A couple times a year, their corporate newsletter would announce somebody's 50th anniversary with the company. When you read the details, it was always someone who started as a printing press apprentice when he was maybe 15 years old -- and more likely than not was a press foreman or such now.


----------



## crebel

Congratulations Ed.  That is a fantastic milestone and a real testament to your work ethic and loyalty.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

loonlover said:


> Congratulations, Ed. I only managed to stay with one company 29 years before bailing out with early retirement. Definitely a major milestone for you.


Congratulations Ed!
@ Loonlover...
My husband has been with the same company for 29 years, he is 44 and still looking forward to another 20 or more years... I guess it goes without saying he does not get bored easily...  Either that or, he is too lazy to look for another job! 
My bump: My DD got to be the first REAL cutomer at our brand new grocery in our neighborhood! She LOVES to be the first one doing... anything!  Probably the reason she was born 3 1/2 months early! WANTED to get here WAY before anyone expected her!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Congratulations Ed!
> @ Loonlover...
> My husband has been with the same company for 29 years, he is 44 and still looking forward to another 20 or more years... I guess it goes without saying he does not get bored easily...  Either that or, he is too lazy to look for another job!
> My bump: My DD got to be the first REAL cutomer at our brand new grocery in our neighborhood! She LOVES to be the first one doing... anything!  Probably the reason she was born 3 1/2 months early! WANTED to get here WAY before anyone expected her!


Well, tell us the rest of the story, Miss Merry! What did DD buy? Was it a First Alert? Am I confusing this thread with the Lateral Thinking Game? Or the Random Question Thread? Am I losing my mind? Oh, don't answer that. Bump today. Not falling asleep in the middle of typ...sdkbn9o3jvmzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sheltiemom

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Today I made 45 years with my company, the longest continuously employed assocate in the organization


That is impressive! CONGRATULATONS!


----------



## Andra

Congrats Ed!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Knowing that today I will finish the first draft of my current WIP!


----------



## luvmy4brats

My dad got word today that my Mom qualifies for Medicaid (she qualified by $. That takes a huge worry off of him.

Also, she wants her Kindle.  

No other updates on her. We're hoping she can come off the ventilator when her ribs heal.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great bumps, Heather. Thanks for sharing!  Keeping my fingers crossed for her.

My bump was seeing young bluebirds on our bike ride around the housing development....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Today I made 45 years with my company, the longest continuously employed assocate in the organization, and I've done every job from mail room to Director of Marketing to accounting to sales to webmaster to listomatic camera operator (which I must mention in the Remember when thread).  At 63, I still have 7 years until I retire.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Congratulations, Ed!!!

Betsy


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

Today, Creative Loafing in Tampa Bay announced winners from the Readers' Poll (Best of the Bay) and I was voted Best Contributor and Best Blogger (www.outinleftfield.com). I was also a runner-up for Best Personality to Follow on Twitter, Best Local Columnist, and Best Local Troublemaker. A good day!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Well, tell us the rest of the story, Miss Merry! What did DD buy? Was it a First Alert? Am I confusing this thread with the Lateral Thinking Game? Or the Random Question Thread? Am I losing my mind? Oh, don't answer that. Bump today. Not falling asleep in the middle of typ...sdkbn9o3jvmzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Noooo, Silly she did NOT by First ALert, she got a donut for breakfast, deli stuff for lunch and pizza for dinner (Season premiere of Survivor was last night) and some Skinny Cow mint ice cream sandwiches.

Bump for her doctor's appointment I failed to mention: She is finally on the growth chart for weight! 1.3%... BUT she is ON it!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Bump for hwr doctor's appointment I failed to mention: She is finally on the growth chart for weight! 1.3%... BUT she is ON it!


Onward and upward!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Bump for hwr doctor's appointment I failed to mention: She is finally on the growth chart for weight! 1.3%... BUT she is ON it!


LOL! YAY! I have one that I don't think has ever been on the chart for her height or weight.


----------



## Andra

Heather, glad for your bumps. 
We watched the season finale of Covert Affairs tonight and DH and I called all the major plot points.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL! YAY! I have one that I don't think has ever been on the chart for her height or weight.


Yep! Her first time it was her 11 yr Well CHild check up!


----------



## Philip Chen

Hearing my 19 month-old grand-daughter sing the first few bars of "row, row, your boat."  She had learned it in daycare.  My heart melted.  Watch out Miley, Maura is on her way!


----------



## David Derrico

This thread definitely gave my day a bump! Positive vibes are good for the soul. 

Good morning to everyone on the East Coast, and good night to everyone else here in Hawaii (where I'm visiting my wife's family for the next few days)!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

this is a bump for me and a thump for DD.  DD is learning to climb and got stuck in her (clean) diaper basket.  She was less than thrilled to see Mama run to get a camera and take a couple pics before getting her out of the basket.  She's not going anywhere near it still!


----------



## Rita

My bump today was a kind email I received today from a new friend (Suzi) I met here on KB. In the few short weeks that we've started communicating she has truly been a God send.


----------



## telracs

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> this is a bump for me and a thump for DD. DD is learning to climb and got stuck in her (clean) diaper basket. She was less than thrilled to see Mama run to get a camera and take a couple pics before getting her out of the basket. She's not going anywhere near it still!


and when are you going to post pictures so we can see her?


----------



## crebel

^^ I was going to post the same thing, pictures please!


----------



## Annalog

*Grandparents Day at youngest granddaughter's school.* This was the second year for this event at the school. Last year I attended the first one and about 400 grandparents and grandfriends attended. There were a few more this year.

My GD told me that I was going to be the only grandparent at her table in her 4th grade class. (The individual tables are grouped in sets of six.) I did my best to talk with each of the kids. We played "Banana Split", a variation on Bananagrams. I used my Kindle to look up the definition of one of the words I used, id, to show the kids. One of the boys at the table said, "Is that a Kindle? My mom has one." When I asked which one, he said that she has the first one and loves it. (Note to mom of this boy: He was very well behaved and a delight to meet. ) I asked the teacher to take a picture of me with all of the kids from that group in front of the Art displays. We all had a lot of fun. The grandparents had about 40 minutes in the classrooms and the entire event took about an hour and a half. We all had a great time.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> this is a bump for me and a thump for DD. DD is learning to climb and got stuck in her (clean) diaper basket. She was less than thrilled to see Mama run to get a camera and take a couple pics before getting her out of the basket. She's not going anywhere near it still!





scarlet said:


> and when are you going to post pictures so we can see her?





crebel said:


> ^^ I was going to post the same thing, pictures please!


I'll have to see if DH can help me figure out how to post pics


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> this is a bump for me and a thump for DD. DD is learning to climb and got stuck in her (clean) diaper basket. She was less than thrilled to see Mama run to get a camera and take a couple pics before getting her out of the basket. She's not going anywhere near it still!


Picture please!


----------



## Andra

DH and I went for a walk today at a neighborhood park.  The weather was reasonable and there was a nice cool breeze from time to time (rare this time of year).


----------



## traceya

I just found out my new K3 will be speeding it's way to me and I should have it in my hot little hands by next week - yippee


----------



## intinst

Can't match Ed for longevity on the job, (or just longevity,yet!) but I have been employed by Dassault Falcon Jet for 33 years today.


----------



## libbyfh

As I was pulling into the driveway last night, my headlights caught a skunk... right in the middle of the driveway. I slammed on the brakes, but he scurried away.... but he DID NOT SPRAY!!! halleluiah! It made my day, er, night.


----------



## terryr

libbyfh said:


> As I was pulling into the driveway last night, my headlights caught a skunk... right in the middle of the driveway. I slammed on the brakes, but he scurried away.... but he DID NOT SPRAY!!! halleluiah! It made my day, er, night.


Arr, that be a good thing, matey. The crew would have made ye walk the plank otherwise.


----------



## telracs

Walked over the Queensboro Bridge.  For those of you old enough to remember Simon and Garfunkel, it's the "feeling groovy" bridge.


----------



## sem

Got a call from my son in TX (I'm in CA). He gave me the link to order pictures of my grandkids taken yesterday at W store. When they come, I'll scan them and post one or two here. He has four kids and pictures are few and far between. The ones on line are cool but have watermarks on them so you have no choice but to buy their prints. I'm smiling!


----------



## drenee

Bought a used K2 from a member for my son for Christmas.  
deb


----------



## 911jason

It's actually my bump for yesterday, but NiLuJe succeeded in hacking the K3 for custom screensavers... WOOHOO!!!! =)


----------



## intinst

Now to find the time to add it to my K3!


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Walked over the Queensboro Bridge. For those of you old enough to remember Simon and Garfunkel, it's the "feeling groovy" bridge.


So did you "slow down"?


----------



## telracs

Captain Catherine the Cutthroat said:


> So did you "slow down"?


My sister was a bit ahead of me at one point (I was taking pictures, don't you know) and when I sped up to catch her, she started saying, "slow down, you move too fast" and for a sec I thought she was really telling me to slow down, then I got it.


----------



## originalgrissel

Our new interim minister gave a wonderful sermon on forgiveness in honor of Yom Kippur, there was a lot of laughter during service  and then my husband, my daughter & my son all went to see a fantastic production of "The Tempest" put on by the North Carolina Shakespeare Festival (the tickets were a birthday gift for my son's 16th which was last week). Wonderful day spent enjoying good fellowship, good theater and my wonderful family!


----------



## lonestar

I have an embroidery class this afternoon that I am really looking forward to attending.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Andra

We went for a walk again yesterday afternoon.  We walked right over a 5k in about an hour.  Not bad for casual walking.


----------



## Annalog

First egg today! One of the Easter Eggers laid a beautiful green egg today.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I just had to log back on to cuz I was so excited. I got a 100 percent on my Biology assignment (with a bravo in the comment section, we summit n get grades online). Now if I could just get those kind of grades in my other bio class.


----------



## lonestar

Vegas_Asian said:


> I just had to log back on to cuz I was so excited. I got a 100 percent on my Biology assignment (with a bravo in the comment section, we summit n get grades online). Now if I could just get those kind of grades in my other bio class.


Congratulations. That is wonderful.

My today bump is not as great but I am getting a pedicure this morning- Haven't done that in ages. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Annalog

Congrats VA!


----------



## caseyf6

Congrats, VA!  Good grades in tough classes are awesome bumps.  

My bump is that a meeting I was supposed to go to (that conflicted with a key weekly duty) was rescheduled.  No more conflict.


----------



## bobavey

I went to the doctor for my semiannual checkup and I've done well. Through diet and exercise, I've lowered by blood pressure, cholesterol and triglycerides. Also my publisher called and congratulated me on my kindle book sales.


----------



## telracs

My latest photobook arrived.



Spoiler



Cobbie, check your e-mail


----------



## Andra

I've been exercising and watching what I eat, but it doesn't seem like I'm losing much weight. But today I put on a pair of jeans and a shirt that I haven't been able to wear for a while and they are comfortable!


----------



## Maker

Dayquil. ...Please make this cold go away!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My internet connection is back up! Came up at 1:30 this morning.  But it had been down since about 4:00 PM yesterday.  How sad.


----------



## lonestar

It was a good day.


----------



## lonestar

It's raining!  It's going to be a great day.


----------



## vwkitten

Never Smile at a Crocodile is at #3 on bargain books and is now being considered for an ipod game (as long as I do ALL the graphics and ALL the writing... oh gee... that'll be such a sacrifice for me... NOT -- giggling with glee).


----------



## luvmy4brats

The swingset at the playground next to my house has finally been moved. I've been fighting with the HOA president all summer long.


----------



## Annalog

Walking 4.5 miles in Sabino Canyon. Knowing my mom still finished far ahead of me and that she got first place for 75+ women. (I finished last.) Crossing water flowing in a desert stream.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

DD surprised me with a visit and brought back my infected computer all cleaned up and loaded with new programs.  Even my old stuff was saved.  A very good thing indeed.  Now I have three computers and I'm still dumb.


----------



## telracs

Alzheimer's Walk today. 3 miles on the Coney Island Boardwalk with my sister and niece. Then back to my sister's apartment and got....


Spoiler



an iPhone 3.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> WHAT
> 
> Will wonders never cease?
> 
> Congratulations! You completely bypassed the 20th century and joined the 21st century. Yay!


Yes and soon I will be posting pictures from it...


----------



## caseyf6

I'm typing on my brand-new laptop.  My netbook is nearly all set and ready to go to my older dd for her birthday.  I feel REALLY good about the things I'm doing to set up her computer, to include finding a download of one of her favorite artists to put on her brand-new MP3 player (also for her birthday).


----------



## Andra

We had a cold front (well, kinda) and it's only in the 50s right now with highs in the 70s.  I am glad because I was getting tired of hot weather.


----------



## kcmay

About 24 hours of rain. Weeeeeee!


----------



## Annalog

I saw an apple on my apple tree when I thought all of the blooms and one tiny apple had fallen off. Made french toast this morning and one of the eggs had two yolks.


----------



## geoffthomas

Celebrated our 46th wedding anniversary Sunday.
We spent Sat/Sun at the Outlets in Hagerstown on Sat and Leesburg Corner on Sun.
This allowed us to try out the new Honda CR-V on the highway (nice).
And it allowed us to "purchase" thoughtful and highly-desired gifts for each other.
And it was fun to drive/walk around a lot all day both days.
No yard work or home projects, just time together.
With my BFF.

Just sayin....


----------



## Jeff

Congratulations again, Geoff.

My bump today was taking my great-grandson to the train station in McGregor. Just as we arrived a long freight came screaming through at 60MPH blowing the air horn so loud that it hurt. Then we waited for the Amtrak and waved at the engineer. Great fun.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Beautiful, beautiful little cool snap with temps down in the low sixties.  Wonderful blue skies and warm (not scorching) sun.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I am about to have eight hrs of sleep


----------



## Andra

new Terry Pratchett book today!!!


----------



## caseyf6

It is absolutely GORGEOUS today.


----------



## NogDog

I dropped half a bagel on the kitchen floor -- and it landed cream cheese side up. The 5-second rule applied.


----------



## geoffthomas

NogDog said:


> I dropped half a bagel on the kitchen floor -- and it landed cream cheese side up. The 5-second rule applied.


In my kitchen it would not have mattered.
My Rascal (the avatar) would have gotten it before I could have saved it.



Just sayin.....


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Another beautiful fall day.  Can't complain about anything other than not getting much work done.  Did get a blog off yesterday to DL Martin and answered Red Adept's latest Q&A.  Good day.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

geoffthomas said:


> In my kitchen it would not have mattered.
> My Rascal (the avatar) would have gotten it before I could have saved it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin.....


And MY "Bisky" woulda licked the cream cheese off before I woulda been able to pick it up!


----------



## NogDog

Meredith Sinclair said:


> And MY "Bisky" woulda licked the cream cheese off before I woulda been able to pick it up!


I'm sure Noggin would have loved to, but (a) I don't let him eat people food, and (b) fortunately, he was outside for a potty break at the time, so a stern "No!" was not even required.  Oh, and (c), with his current health issues, I _really_ don't let him eat people food now.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

NogDog said:


> I'm sure Noggin would have loved to, but (a) I don't let him eat people food, and (b) fortunately, he was outside for a potty break at the time, so a stern "No!" was not even required.  Oh, and (c), with his current health issues, I _really_ don't let him eat people food now.


I know Mr. Nog... buuuuut Bisky is SO fast! I rarely get to her before she gets in at least one lick of whatever it is! She is a Pomeranian and is SPEEDY-QUICK!  She eats Iams small breed Lamb & Rice and occasionally something that hits the floor... her dad used to LOVE ice! I think he taught her to stand near the fridge when the ice dispenser is doing its job to fill our glasses!


----------



## NogDog

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I know Mr. Nog... buuuuut Bisky is SO fast! I rarely get to her before she gets in at least one lick of whatever it is! She is a Pomeranian and is SPEEDY-QUICK!  She eats Iams small breed Lamb & Rice and occasionally something that hits the floor... her dad used to LOVE ice! I think he taught her to stand near the fridge when the ice dispenser is doing its job to fill our glasses!


Well, since it was in the kitchen, unless I dropped it right under his nose, the best Noggin could do _quickly_ would be to slip and slide on the linoleum while I bet over and picked it up, sort of like a cartoon character "peeling out"  , though in his currently weakened condition he'd probably end up on the floor himself.  But he's actually pretty good about not grabbing food that's not his, not that he won't stand in front of me a drool on the floor while I'm eating something that smells good to him.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Tracey Alley.  She said something that made me smile all day long.  She rocks!  

Dawn


----------



## Andra

Our freezer is not dead, so I don't have to go buy a new one.
(major yays!!!)

Oh, the Pratchett book was excellent, as usual.


----------



## Indy

You know how, when you're holding a newborn, and they put a wee little hand on your chest, and look up at you, and you both just relax and enjoy the moment?  Well this morning my cat did that.  She laid on my lap, laid back in my arm, put a paw up on my boob, looked in my eyes and just purred her little heart out.  I've only had her a couple of weeks and I can see we're going to be just fine.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> this is a bump for me and a thump for DD. DD is learning to climb and got stuck in her (clean) diaper basket. She was less than thrilled to see Mama run to get a camera and take a couple pics before getting her out of the basket. She's not going anywhere near it still!


Here's a link to my fb album of the Boss for those still interested: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=78065&id=818354392&comments&ref=notif&notif_t=photo_album_comment


----------



## mlewis78

Indy said:


> You know how, when you're holding a newborn, and they put a wee little hand on your chest, and look up at you, and you both just relax and enjoy the moment? Well this morning my cat did that. She laid on my lap, laid back in my arm, put a paw up on my boob, looked in my eyes and just purred her little heart out. I've only had her a couple of weeks and I can see we're going to be just fine.


What a treasure!


----------



## Annalog

Mom's outpatient surgery went very well; the stent went in as it should. She is now at her home and my sister is spending the night.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I spent most of the afternoon at my neighbor's house. They had called to ask if I could bring over my Kindle so they could see one. I spent some time showing them how it worked and answering questions. They ran off to Target to buy one. I then went back over to help them get it all set up (WiFi, Amazon account, screensaver hack, updates, etc..)

I'm counting the days to see how long it takes them to get a 2nd one.... <grin>


----------



## Casse

We booked flights for our Oct long weekend trip. First vacation DF and I have taken together in years


----------



## Susan in VA

Indy said:


> You know how, when you're holding a newborn, and they put a wee little hand on your chest, and look up at you, and you both just relax and enjoy the moment? Well this morning my cat did that. She laid on my lap, laid back in my arm, put a paw up on my boob, looked in my eyes and just purred her little heart out. I've only had her a couple of weeks and I can see we're going to be just fine.


Awww.  You do know that there are a couple of threads for pet photos, right? Right??


----------



## Indy

Susan in VA said:


> Awww.  You do know that there are a couple of threads for pet photos, right? Right??


Well maybe I will have to take some pictures of her!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got a Major Award!

The company had a Recognition Luncheon today and I got an award for 25 years.  Never mind that it's only been 24 -- and really only 21 if you don't count the 3 years I didn't work for them 'cause we were stationed overseas and I worked for the Navy instead.  But I guess NEXT tax season, WILL be 25 since my very first season so. . . .yay me!  

So I got a nice framed certificate (except the name isn't spelled right, but that's not too surprising because they can't seem to handle a two word last name. . .I'll talk to the District Manager about getting it fixed). . .and a little desk thing that says 25 years that I can put on my desk next season. . . .AND I get to select from a variety of 'award' gifts. . . . .there's actually some fairly nice jewelry that has company colors but doesn't scream it.

Plus I got a free lunch.


----------



## Jeff

Congratulations, Ann. Except for all the exceptions which you've resolved or soon will.


----------



## NogDog

Ann in Arlington said:


> I got a Major Award!
> 
> The company had a Recognition Luncheon today and I got an award for 25 years....


I take it you must have started working for them when you were 15?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

NogDog said:


> I take it you must have started working for them when you were 15?


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Indy said:


> You know how, when you're holding a newborn, and they put a wee little hand on your chest, and look up at you, and you both just relax and enjoy the moment? Well this morning my cat did that. She laid on my lap, laid back in my arm, put a paw up on my boob, looked in my eyes and just purred her little heart out. I've only had her a couple of weeks and I can see we're going to be just fine.


_Melts_ Our Sura used to do that.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

My husband's home from a business trip, and it's a lovely spring day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Napping on the tile with my lab


----------



## caseyf6

Hubby is nearly home after a really rotten TDY.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH was told, unofficially that he was getting the job he interviewed for, the guy who's hiring wants to make sure DH gets the pay he wants and deserves.  We are so excited and can't tell anyone yet.


----------



## Jeff

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> We are so excited and can't tell anyone yet.


I'm sure that all 24125 members will keep your secret.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Another beautiful day.  Got some raking done and a good start on cleaning the deck and getting it ready for cooler weather.  Moving the chairs and tables near the chiminea and generally tidying up, getting ready to roast those marshmallows.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

The first Shining Cuckoo (pipiwharauroa) song of the season. They migrate to warmer climes for our winter, so when they return it means spring is really here.

http://nzbirds.com/birds/sound/shiningcuckoo2.wav


----------



## Maker

Finished raking the yard.


----------



## Annalog

Mom is showing no bad side effects from different antibiotic. Mom did not have either a stroke or heart attack. We did not have to go to the ER. I did not need to post in the Thump thread.


----------



## Victorine

Annalog said:


> Mom is showing no bad side effects from different antibiotic. Mom did not have either a stroke or heart attack. We did not have to go to the ER. I did not need to post in the Thump thread.


Not having to post in the Thump thread truly is a good thing. I'm glad your mom isn't showing bad side effects.

Vicki


----------



## Annalog

Victorine said:


> Not having to post in the Thump thread truly is a good thing. I'm glad your mom isn't showing bad side effects.
> 
> Vicki


Thanks! I hope I can soon post that the remaining bad side effects of the first antibiotic have completely gone away. However I cannot post that yet. I can only post that the scariest side effects are gone.


----------



## Annalog

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> DH was told, unofficially that he was getting the job he interviewed for, the guy who's hiring wants to make sure DH gets the pay he wants and deserves. We are so excited and can't tell anyone yet.


Congratulations to DH! I won't tell anyone.


----------



## Annalog

Ann in Arlington said:


> I got a Major Award! ...


Congratulations! Glad it was not


----------



## loonlover

The Hank Williams, Jr. concert is over.  Give me a Korn, or Nickleback, or even a Van Halen crowd any time.  This one was wild.  Beer stands were closed an hour early because it was getting ugly.  I don't know how many were escorted out of the building and I saw at least one guy that was being carted off to jail as he would not allow the police to ignore his actions or mouth.  One woman was found outside passed out in the grass.   Yet others were so very polite.  There was also a definite haze of a different sort over the arena.  All of the arena staff were very glad to see the end of this event.  And no, this is not meant to be negative about the headliner of the show; it is just the crowd that follows him does not seem to have much control of their actions.


----------



## Indy

That made me wonder how many people fail a drug test after going to a Hank Williams Jr. concert.  

On the other hand I am thrilled that it is time to cook some more.  I have to work 4 nights this week and it's time to come up with something!  I'm torn between rice cooker, crock pot or plain ole meatloaf with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

My family is doing the final touches on the tile on the first floor. Since my hands were clean and dads were covered w/ material I shouted "air five". I was totally left hanging. I got a blank look from dad. So turned to bro to demo a air five. Dad just burst out laughing.


----------



## Andra

I think I've gotten really close to finishing a work project that's been haunting me for weeks.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Went out to the park and walked around, taking in the sights and the breeze.  Found some really neat sticks and twigs. LOL. Saw a dead fish and some fishermen.  Got some good outdoor time, plus was able to sit on the deck and drink a cup of tea without fighting mosquitoes and/or melting through the floorboards.


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> Found some really neat sticks and twigs.


For the crow to build a nest with?


----------



## Annalog

Reduced effects of the remaining side effect from the first antibiotic. Mom is seeing fewer and dimmer flashing lights when trying to read or focus. Waiting for that effect to disappear; glad it is headed that way!


----------



## Talia Jager

I'm new here, hope you don't mind me jumping in. Smiles from my baby girl always give my day a bump. But, today I was checking me Amazon sales and saw that I was up to a whole 17!    Awesome!


----------



## telracs

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,38483.0/topicseen.html


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

tjager12 said:


> I'm new here, hope you don't mind me jumping in. Smiles from my baby girl always give my day a bump. But, today I was checking me Amazon sales and saw that I was up to a whole 17!  Awesome!


Two nice reasons to smile  Welcome, Talia.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I had a high school librarian e-mail me to ask if it was ok that he put my novel, The Usurper, on his "to buy" list for his school. That made my day.


----------



## LilBigBug

My friend e-mailed me our engagement pictures yesterday! We got them taken on Saturday, my friend took them for free (yay!).

Some of the pictures:


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I made my first offical youtube video...other than the other one I posted here, but that's on a special privacy setting. so here is it:
TITLE: A WASTE OF A MINUTE


----------



## Annalog

LilBigBug, nice pictures! 

VA, cute video!

Both of you: Love the smiles!


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Ooh I love that song, VA.


----------



## Daphne

Leaving my house I met a man outside with a wonderful bouquet of flowers to deliver - "How lovely!" I exclaimed, "who are they for?"  Well, it turned out they were for me. What a lovely surprise - and I couldn't for the life of me work out who would send me flowers. Do I have a secret admirer? Well, no; they were from a friend I picked up from the airport when they were feeling a bit dazed after a car accident abroad. Still, unexpected flowers always a pleasure. Pity I didn't have a secret admirer - maybe next Valentines day...


----------



## LilBigBug

Vegas_Asian said:


> I made my first offical youtube video...other than the other one I posted here, but that's on a special privacy setting. so here is it:
> TITLE: A WASTE OF A MINUTE


Very nice! What's the song from?


Annalog said:


> LilBigBug, nice pictures!
> 
> VA, cute video!
> 
> Both of you: Love the smiles!


Aww, thanks!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

This is crazy, but I just applied to International Thrillers Writers to be part of a team of authors who visit troops in Iraq and Afghanistan next summer. I even said I would do some stand up comedy. I'm not likely to be picked, but my heart is pounding just thinking about it.
L.J.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

LilBigBug said:


> Very nice! What's the song from?
> Aww, thanks!


"Time to Say Good Bye" by Andrea Bocelli ft. Sarah Brightman


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I got most of my Christmas presents bought and wrapped today


----------



## crebel

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I got most of my Christmas presents bought and wrapped today


Oh my goodness! I am impressed. Your post is now officially my "thump" for the day


----------



## Andra

The scale went down again this week!


----------



## caseyf6

L.J. Sellers said:


> This is crazy, but I just applied to International Thrillers Writers to be part of a team of authors who visit troops in Iraq and Afghanistan next summer. I even said I would do some stand up comedy. I'm not likely to be picked, but my heart is pounding just thinking about it.
> L.J.


I've enjoyed your books quite a bit and I imagine the Soldiers will too-- I hope you get picked! I think it's lovely that a) you applied and b) there is such a group in the first place!

My bump was my dh bringing me a chocolate bar on a nice plate, while he wore a napkin over his arm like a butler.


----------



## Susan in VA

Last week at DD's school's Back To School Night, there was a raffle sponsored by one of the local pediatricians. There was no entry fee, you just wrote your child's name and the classroom number on a raffle ticket. Found out today that I won! The prize is a reference book on children's illnesses. I only have one for baby/toddler health, so this one is nice to have! (Just hope I don't actually_ need_ it often...)


----------



## LilBigBug

I just ordered the Broadway version of Sweeney Todd off of Amazon, for under $10!


----------



## Andra

I found out that for my anniversary present, DH has signed us up for Country Dancing Lessons.  I used to dance every chance I got, but he's not a dancer so I just stopped going over the years.  So he's willing to go listen to music he really doesn't care for and learn to dance because it's something I enjoy.
(Everybody say Awwww...)


----------



## Annalog

Andra said:


> I found out that for my anniversary present, DH has signed us up for Country Dancing Lessons. I used to dance every chance I got, but he's not a dancer so I just stopped going over the years. So he's willing to go listen to music he really doesn't care for and learn to dance because it's something I enjoy.
> (Everybody say Awwww...)


Awwww...


----------



## Annalog

Lingering side effects from antibiotic Mom was given (irregular heartbeat and seeing flashing lights) continue to fade.    

Started work early today for possible conference call with coworkers in Europe. Get to leave early. 

Leaving to pick up granddaughters at their other grandma's house to drive to Chandler. Leaving for Disneyland early tomorrow.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

I missed my exit this morning, adding 25 minutes to my commute (no thanks to a malfunctioning GPS) and arrived at the hospital 15 minutes late...only to find out that the meeting was canceled, so I wasn't going to get dinged for it. hew:


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Got a K3 graphite for me birfday!!! DFJ!!!!


----------



## telracs

Brendan Carroll said:


> Got a K3 graphite for me birfday!!! DFJ!!!!


DFJ?


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Andra said:


> I found out that for my anniversary present, DH has signed us up for Country Dancing Lessons. I used to dance every chance I got, but he's not a dancer so I just stopped going over the years. So he's willing to go listen to music he really doesn't care for and learn to dance because it's something I enjoy.
> (Everybody say Awwww...)


Awww...  That's lovely. We did Scottish Country Dancing for a while, and it really was fun. We've drifted away since, but do occasionally do a little at home.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

I just found out that the National Library of New Zealand has bought and holds copies of all my books, in print and in electronic form. That nearly bumped me right off my chair!


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> DFJ?


I can't figure that out either.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

DFJ: Dancing For Joy


----------



## Jeff

Drinking for joy?


----------



## geoffthomas

Andra said:


> I found out that for my anniversary present, DH has signed us up for Country Dancing Lessons. I used to dance every chance I got, but he's not a dancer so I just stopped going over the years. So he's willing to go listen to music he really doesn't care for and learn to dance because it's something I enjoy.
> (Everybody say Awwww...)


 Awwww...


----------



## Talia Jager

I sold another book today! That was my big bump of the day. My smaller bump of the day was sitting down after all the kids were in bed and having a Dove ice cream bar.


----------



## 911jason

scarlet said:


> DFJ?


I thought it was Dear Freaking Juvenile!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

My bud Brendan Caroll broke the top 100 on the Kindle lists on his rankings !


----------



## Annalog

Posting from my K2 in the car while my daughter is driving us to Anaheim, California and the granddaughters are in the back seat.


----------



## LilBigBug

This is for yesterday and the day before, since I forgot to post, LOL:

Day before yesterday: I ordered the Broadway play of Sweeney Todd off of Amazon!

Yesterday: I had the day off, ran some errands, and got to eat lunch at a really good restaurant, with a lot of vegetarian options!


----------



## Susan in VA

For my trash and recyclables removal, I had been using AAA for about 18 years. After all that time, the old bins were badly cracked at the bottom, and to keep the contents inaccessible to raccoons and ants, I asked AAA to provide replacement bins. In _January_. Despite repeated reminders, they didn't, and so when an ad for a different company came in May, I cancelled AAA for the last day of June and switched to the new people starting July 1st.

Not only did AAA not come for the last June pickup, leaving the bins full of smelly trash, but they let their bins sit for_ three months and a week_, again despite repeated reminders that they were still here. Today_ finally_ they picked them up. Since the new company's bins were in the spot for trash bins, the old AAA ones have been sitting in my driveway for over three months, and it's so nice to have that eyesore gone!!

Oh, and the funny part: I also got a bill a few days ago for $ 35 for "reconditioning" the old bins. I called and asked what that was for. Turns out "reconditioning" means they power-wash them to get them ready for the next user. I pointed out that the bins were cracked, gaping open, and no longer usable, and that that's why I had cancelled their service in the first place... The guy said I still had to pay the bill, and got snooty about it. I asked to speak to his supervisor. He said that that wouldn't get me out of paying the reconditioning fee, and that they'd take me to court if necessary. I said, fine, good luck with that... and went and took pictures of the gaping cracks in the bins, just in case.  

But hey, my driveway is (mostly) clear again!


----------



## Daphne

I went sailing on a friend's yacht today and it was _amazing_.


----------



## drenee

I'm home!!!  
deb


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> I'm home!!!
> deb


and we're happy to see you!


----------



## loonlover

drenee said:


> I'm home!!!
> deb


Great to see you back.


----------



## geoffthomas

Deb, all of us are.


----------



## kcmay

Yesterday I heard from the wife of someone I used to work with, letting me know he'd passed away last month. It was a real bummer. Steve was a super nice guy, and he and his wife had adopted a lovely rottweiler from my rescue group about ten years ago.

Today I heard from an old friend -- a lady I'd met on the 'net back in my early rescue days when I had a half-litter of rescue puppies with parvo. She took care of the survivors for me while I took my own dog (a 3-legged rescue) to a dog show in Dallas. She and I've been friends ever since, but lost touch a couple years go. Hearing from her really made my week, especially after yesterday's news.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I got a job today.  It's just a minimum wage (1/2 the pay I was making this past summer....) receptionist job in the dorm I live in, but I could really use the extra money, so I'm happy!


----------



## 911jason

Jessica Billings said:


> I got a job today.  It's just a minimum wage (1/2 the pay I was making this past summer....) receptionist job in the dorm I live in, but I could really use the extra money, so I'm happy!


Sounds like the commute won't be too bad... so that's a plus!


----------



## drenee

Thank you, all.  I am so relieved to finally be home for a few days.  I have missed KB, and I've wondered how everyone has been doing.  I thought about you all often, even though I was not able to check in.  

Jessica, congratulations.
deb


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

911jason said:


> Sounds like the commute won't be too bad... so that's a plus!


Haha, no kidding. Just down 3 flights of stairs and I'm there. I start training tomorrow.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Took the BRATs to a Fall Festival at one of the local farms. There was a 5-acre corn maze, hay slides, petting zoo, pony rides, hay rides, pumpkin picking, pumpkin painting and apple picking. We spent most of the day there and had a blast. Sent the older girls into the corn maze (after doing it once as a family) to see how long it took them to get through it (they had to stamp their card at all 6 stations inside the maze) It took them 35 minutes...

30 pounds of apples and 14 pumpkins are now sitting on my kitchen counter... I think we went overboard. (6 of the pumpkins are really small ones for painting)


----------



## Victorine

Luvmy4brats said:


> Took the BRATs to a Fall Festival at one of the local farms. There was a 5-acre corn maze, hay slides, petting zoo, pony rides, hay rides, pumpkin picking, pumpkin painting and apple picking. We spent most of the day there and had a blast. Sent the older girls into the corn maze (after doing it once as a family) to see how long it took them to get through it (they had to stamp their card at all 6 stations inside the maze) It took them 35 minutes...
> 
> 30 pounds of apples and 14 pumpkins are now sitting on my kitchen counter... I think we went overboard. (6 of the pumpkins are really small ones for painting)


So much fun!! We go to the Pumpkin Patch every year and they have all these things there. The kids love it, and you're right, we come home with way too many pumpkins!  I'm glad you had such a great day.

Vicki


----------



## SimonWood

I finished the GranFondo bike race in Santa Rosa today.  I completed the 65 mile route in 5hrs dead (including food and bathroom stops).  It was wild to a race with 6,000 riders at the same time.  It was crazy.


----------



## drenee

Mr. Wood, what an amazing accomplishment.  I'm pretty sure I'd be whining after the first mile.  
deb


----------



## SimonWood

drenee said:


> Mr. Wood, what an amazing accomplishment. I'm pretty sure I'd be whining after the first mile.
> deb


I think my butt will be whining in the morning.


----------



## 911jason

SimonWood said:


> I think my butt will be whining in the morning.


I'm not sure what this medicine is for, but it sounds like it will help with that butt problem!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Trip to Fry's Electronics


----------



## Cathymw

My bump is that I'm sponsoring the board today and tomorrow.  The board has given me a lot of fun, so I'm glad to sponsor it. And it's fun for me to see my pretty book up in the top right corner ever time I log in.


----------



## Andra

bump for yesterday:
DH suprised me with French toast for our anniversary breakfast.
It was the first time he made it and it was yummy!!


----------



## Jeff

Cobbie said:


> Yesterday's bump was my son got married.


Congratulations.


----------



## Cathymw

Cobbie said:


> Yesterday's bump was my son got married.


Congrats to him and to you.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Cobbie said:


> Yesterday's bump was my son got married.


Congratulations to you, your son and his new spouse, Cobbie! Weddings are such a milestone in life. Sounds like everyone had a really good time.


----------



## crebel

My bump today is the same one Deb had earlier in the week, I'm home! Serious KB withdrawal - 4 days! There were 10 new pages in the Infinity Word Game! My next bump will be when I catch up with what has been going on.

Hey, Congratulations to Cobbie. Many blessings to your son and his new spouse.

Andra, "Awww" (that's the one I missed earlier in the week for your sweet DH).

WooHoo for Jessica! Getting hired is wonderful news.

I missed you guys!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Cobbie said:


> Yesterday's bump was my son got married.


Good for you and great for him. Glad to hear it. 
My bump today was surviving yesterday. Went to a festival and had a lot of fun, got sunburned, drank too much and spent too much money.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Yesterday's bump was my son got married.


Congrats to everybody.

Now, PICTURES!

And welcome back chris!


----------



## LilBigBug

Congrats on the wedding!

My bump for the day: I stopped at my friend's work to say hi, and she gave me free food!  She ordered way too much for herself, so she gave me the rest (and it was veggie)!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my bump for the weekend is a new dog.  We bought a 2 yr old pug that has (what I think) a scar from being fixed.  She is wonderful w/ our daughter (who follows the dog around going, "dog, dog Arf Arf" and will hide when she's had too much "love" from DD.  She's housetrained as well.  So far, the only 2 problems we've seen w/ her are:  she jumps on the furniture and she prefers human food to dog food.  Both are minor and we are working on correcting them (she eats her dog food when she's hungry enough).


----------



## sheltiemom

Cobbie, congratulations on your son's wedding.  Sounds like it was a fun wedding.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I ate leftover turkey for breakfast!  Yesterday was Canadian Thanksgiving.  Guess what's for lunch?  That's right.  Leftover turkey.


----------



## Cliff Ball

In August, through Smashwords, I just found out I sold 24 copies of my two novels, Out of Time and Don't Mess With Earth, to Apple owners in Great Britain and Canada. Then, this morning, I sold my first ever copy of any of my novels on UK Kindle.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

gotz 3 gbs of music from bestie. disney, musicals, and glee mainly


----------



## caseyf6

This is actually from yesterday, but because I was so persistent and it ended up well I have to brag a little.  (And show that standing up for good customer service sometimes works.)  Sorry it's long:

Monday, we took my car in for oil change/tire rotation and to have the in-warranty back door fixed.  It wouldn't open from the inside.  Big pain.  Monday night, they said "oh, all the work is done but they can't figure out what is wrong" after NOT CALLING all day at all.  We insist on a loaner.  Tuesday, no calls-- we call them that night and hear  "a part is ordered...probably tomorrow."  Thursday, no calls-- I call them at 2:30 and they said "oh, the part is in and we'll be done with it this afternoon."  I call them BACK at 5:30 (they close at 6) and they said "they're wrapping up...will be done by close."  

So I go there at close and am pretty determined to at least get some decent communication.  Each time I had to call them it involved 2-3 calls because of long hold-times.  The car isn't done.  There is another part that needs replacing...

After complaining-- end result was that the oil change was free, they gave me chili's gift cards, and they drove the car TO me since it was so late, picking up the loaner when they left.    They really tried hard to make things right.  Once they fix the work situation that made things so awful, I might go back.  (Oh, and because I was polite and specific in my gripe, they offered me a job...rofl!!!)


----------



## mlewis78

Met a high school friend at Grand Central Friday evening.  Hadn't seen her in person since high school.  She was in from Seattle.


----------



## Andra

We had a lot of fun at the Beginner's Swing Dance class last night.


----------



## corkyb

Got a new to me car yesterday.  Seeing it in my driveway this morning gave me a "bump".


----------



## sheltiemom

Andra said:


> We had a lot of fun at the Beginner's Swing Dance class last night.


In Austin? Where are you taking classes? Angel and Debbie live in Austin and they are great teachers. I do West Coast 3 or 4 times a week. I am leaving in an hour to go learn that flash mob dance and we will be doing it somewhere in DFW this afternoon. Guess that will be my bump for the day. Biggest bump will be if Texas can beat Nebraska.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I am very 'bumped' today. See this thread I started in the Writer's Cafe to see why!  Or not... 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39679.0.html


----------



## kcmay

Florida State pulled out a win (despite 4 freaking turn-overs by our QB). WHEW!!


----------



## Andra

sheltiemom said:


> In Austin? Where are you taking classes? Angel and Debbie live in Austin and they are great teachers. I do West Coast 3 or 4 times a week. I am leaving in an hour to go learn that flash mob dance and we will be doing it somewhere in DFW this afternoon. Guess that will be my bump for the day. Biggest bump will be if Texas can beat Nebraska.


We are technically in Cedar Park (north and west of Austin proper). There is an Arthur Murray Dance Studio at 183 and Anderson Mill and that's where we are going. I'm curious about more instructors though. Please PM the info to me if you don't mind.


----------



## Andra

Major bumps for yesterday!

So we saw Straight No Chaser last night and they were amazing.  Even DH was enjoying himself and he really only went because I wanted to... And they did the Twelve Days of Christmas as their first encore so I totally ended that part of the evening in stitches. Their version of that tired Christmas song cracks me up every time I hear it.

And after that we went to the Broken Spoke since we were downtown.  It was DH's first time to willingly enter a country music place.  We watched a lot, but actually got on the dance floor in front of everyone for three slower dances.  That was great.  Those dancing lessons are definitely the best present he's even given me.


----------



## telracs

Gorgeous day for the ACS Making Strides against Breast Cancer Walk.  Found my sister with no fuss, we started the walk a bit early to avoid the crowd, which was heavy but NOT insane.  We did about 2.5 miles of the 3.1 mile walk in the park then veered out onto the street to walk to a vegan restaurant we liked.  Then walked to the train.  So, counting the walk from my subway stop to the park, I did over the 3.1 miles.  

And I'd once again like to thank everyone who donated!


----------



## Addie

These are yesterday's bumps: Texas beat Nebraska, and I got to go to the Texas Book Festival. I loved going, and if I'm still living in the area, I'll definitely be back next year. I went to Rebecca Skloot's panel, bought her book (DTB, I already own it on Kindle) and went to her signing. So happy! Plus, there was another author on the panel with some very interesting books. I got samples of both her books and hope to start them later today. In case anyone is wondering about the books, here they are:


----------



## SimonWood

The vote was carried and I will be the Master of Ceremonies for the Bouchercon (or the World Mystery Convention) in 2014 to be held in Long Beach.  It's quite an honor and thank God I have 4yrs to prepare.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

OMG! OMG! I just realized one of my favorite youtubers (kevjumba) and his father are competing in the amazing race. I am so going to watch now. I am so used to seeing them in the comedy skits that last episode i was left in tears watching them compete. Setting DvR! Even though the youtube clip we watched of kev's commentary my friends and i were still cheering.


----------



## Casse

A bump and a thump today - bump - had an absolutely fabulous short weekend trip to FL with DF - finally after all these years he agreed to go and as an early b-day present he bought me a new Dooney purse  

Thump - up at 5am for our flight home and back to work tomorrow....


----------



## Susan in VA

Bump from the weekend: DD's school had a book fair, and she said there were "a few" books she'd seen that she wanted... so we went.... "a few" turned out to be _28_ items, some of those being sets of three or four books, and one being a set of 16 books. So in one afternoon she acquired well over 50 new books, and is happy as a clam...


----------



## john_a_karr

Sent a copy of Van Gogh, Encore out to the first person who expressed interest in it, back in September. That felt cool. Kind of a returning-the-favor thing.


----------



## 911jason

SimonWood said:


> The vote was carried and I will be the Master of Ceremonies for the Bouchercon (or the World Mystery Convention) in 2014 to be held in Long Beach. It's quite an honor and thank God I have 4yrs to prepare.


Congrats! How cool is that?! I've never been to a book convention, as a non-author, would it still be worthwhile to attend? I was born in Long Beach and only live about 40 miles from there now. Can you sneak me in the back door since you're the Big Wig M.C.?


----------



## Sienna_98

SimonWood said:


> The vote was carried and I will be the Master of Ceremonies for the Bouchercon (or the World Mystery Convention) in 2014 to be held in Long Beach. It's quite an honor and thank God I have 4yrs to prepare.


Congratulations Simon! I couldn't go this year, but hopefully will get back to attending the 'con circuit by 2014! LOL

Keeping my fingers crossed that I can make it to LCC in March.


----------



## Sienna_98

911jason said:


> Congrats! How cool is that?! I've never been to a book convention, as a non-author, would it still be worthwhile to attend? I was born in Long Beach and only live about 40 miles from there now. Can you sneak me in the back door since you're the Big Wig M.C.?


Cons are terrific events for readers. I've been going to a con almost every year since 2000. They are great for meeting your favorite authors and discovering new ones as well. Sometimes it's easier to start with a smaller conference like Left Coast Crime (Santa Fe - March 2011) as Bouchercon can be a bit overwhelming. Love 'em both though. If you go to one out of town, be aware that the convention hotel usually fills up very, very early.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Finding out that the world is not going to end on Dec. 21, 2012 after all.  I'll have to take back all the stuff I bought.  Well, I guess I'll be able to continue on.


----------



## Andra

Bump for yesterday -
We had a blast at dance class and then at the night club afterwards.


----------



## drenee

Andra, your progress reports with you and DH have been my bump for quite a while.  I'm enjoying your updates.  
Thank you,
deb


----------



## caseyf6

My bump is finally getting to spend some lazy time on the computer!  My goodness the last two weeks have been PACKED.


----------



## kcmay

My dog winning first place in the Funniest Costume category at the dog park's Howl-o-Ween costume contest! She's a Rottweiler, and her costume was a bunny.


----------



## loonlover

Bump and thump both - we received some rain.  However, the rain also involved some storm damage and power outages to areas around us.  Gauge shows about 3/8 inch.  That is in addition to the 1/4 inch that fell this morning.


----------



## metal134

The Browns punching the Saints in the mouth.


----------



## Cliff Ball

With The Usurper being the KB Book of the Day, I've sold 9 copies so far altogether of all 3 of my novels. Which is pretty cool.


----------



## caseyf6

Catwebs and tumblecats are cleared from the house...the critters may commence to shed again.  Sigh.  (Cobwebs and tumbleweeds-- only with fur.)


----------



## telracs

Saw "Next to Normal" with my friend Paula.  Show was excellent (again) and she thought it was phenomenal.  After the show we went to dinner right across from the stage door and she didn't laugh at me too much when I went across while we were eating to get a couple of autographs!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Lightbulb went off. Found the perfect beginning for the story I have been working on for the last six years


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Dinner with the inlaws last night. Everyone had a good evening.


----------



## Andra

Went out to dinner with some good friends last night.
Bonus bump: I have leftover blackened flounder and cheddar biscuits for lunch today.


----------



## cc84

I'm very happy today which is unsual for me lately! I finally sold the eReader i bought before i knew the Kindle was coming out. I got £90 for it! I'm much happier now because i was really regretting buying that! I'd had it in the sale ads for ages too, it was worth the wait.


----------



## LilBigBug

My new engagement ring came today (mine broke, the stone kept falling out, according the jeweler, I was only going to have problems with it).

Here it is!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Very pretty, congratulations!!


----------



## LilBigBug

Thank you!


----------



## Mel Comley

I uploaded Impeding Justice to Smashwords today, it only took me twelve days to accomplish it.

Guess I can get back to writing the sequel now!!  

Mel


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Another beautiful day and no plans whatsoever other than to work at my favorite past times and hobbies.  I might add something exciting later on like going outside and petting the cat. LOL.


----------



## mamiller

Brendan Carroll said:


> Another beautiful day and no plans whatsoever other than to work at my favorite past times and hobbies. I might add something exciting later on like going outside and petting the cat. LOL.


My 'bump' is reading Brendan's bumps and living vicariously...


----------



## LilBigBug

I'm off today too!  It's actually (gasp!) sunny here, and I've got a couple of errands to run.  Also have to flea-bomb my house, but I can deal with that.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

This is my bump, a cute ladybug ready to go and be super cute for halloween


----------



## john_a_karr

The Van Gogh Museum in The Netherlands sent a reply that they have received my copy of Van Gogh, Encore in good order. How cool. The very place where a bunch of Vincent's masterpieces reside, the definitive museum dedicated to him, has a copy of my novel now. Even if I don't hear back from this point on, it did give a bump to my day.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I talked to my mom today.   My dad put the phone up to her ear so she could hear me. I couldn't hear her, so he played translator in the background. I talked to her for a good 10 minutes. 

She's still on ventilator, but hopefully very close to coming off of it. She also ate food for the first time today. Only applesauce, but it's a start. 

My heart is a little lighter today.


----------



## loonlover

Luvmy4brats said:


> I talked to my mom today.  My dad put the phone up to her ear so she could hear me. I couldn't hear her, so he played translator in the background. I talked to her for a good 10 minutes.
> 
> She's still on ventilator, but hopefully very close to coming off of it. She also ate food for the first time today. Only applesauce, but it's a start.
> 
> My heart is a little lighter today.


Good news, Heather.


----------



## Susan in VA

Here's hoping she keeps improving, Heather!!



mamiller said:


> My 'bump' is reading Brendan's bumps and living vicariously...


Me too. Alas, retirement is about as likely as winning the lottery... and I don't buy tickets....


----------



## Annalog

Heather, glad to hear that your mom is improving.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

I finally did something about the pain I've had in my arm ever since I injured it back in June (you get used to things...) Apparently I have a rotator cuff injury, but it's likely to come right with proper care and exercises (and stopping the exercises that have been aggravating it. ) Even after today's first physio treatment it feels so much better!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Dinner out with Mark and Lesleyann Coker of Smashwords! Nice food and great company.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Harvey's new author pages for us was a very bright spot in the day.  Harvey's the greatest!!!


----------



## loonlover

Surgery went well.  I'm not in a lot of pain but it will be fun getting in a comfortable position to sleep tonight.  Maybe the pain pill will be used as more of a sleeping pill.


----------



## traceya

Luvmy4brats said:


> I talked to my mom today.  My dad put the phone up to her ear so she could hear me. I couldn't hear her, so he played translator in the background. I talked to her for a good 10 minutes.
> 
> She's still on ventilator, but hopefully very close to coming off of it. She also ate food for the first time today. Only applesauce, but it's a start.
> 
> My heart is a little lighter today.


This was a great bump for me as I've been in your position Heather so hang in there {hugs}

My personal bump is also kind of a thump but I've got a definite date for my surgery - Nov 5. Hopefully this will give them the answer to why my body is destroying my red blood cells and iron but I'll confess to being a teensy bit scared - they have to take a sliver of bone from my thigh and also a sample of bone marrow. I know the news is likely to be less than stellar but I've got my fingers crossed that I'm wrong


----------



## Andra

Heather, I'm glad your mom is doing better.  LL, glad the surgery went well.  Tracey, even if you get less than stellar news, at least you will have a hopefully get a diagnosis so you can follow up with a treatment plan - think positive!

My bump - we signed up to continue our dance lessons, focusing on the Country Dances for now but also looking at Swing, Waltz and Rumba.  After class last night we went back out to the Oasis and danced until the band stopped.  We've gotten to the point where some of the dances are automatic (unless we try turns).  And on the ones where we still have to count and occasionally get off, we have gotten much better at getting back on step.


----------



## geoffthomas

Andra said:


> Heather, I'm glad is doing better. LL, glad the surgery went well. Tracey, even if you get less than stellar news, at least you will have a hopefully get a diagnosis so you can follow up with a treatment plan - think positive!
> 
> My bump - we signed up to continue our dance lessons, focusing on the Country Dances for now but also looking at Swing, Waltz and Rumba. After class last night we went back out to the Oasis and danced until the band stopped. We've gotten to the point where some of the dances are automatic (unless we try turns). And on the ones where we still have to count and occasionally get off, we have gotten much better at getting back on step.


Andra,
I am so glad that this is working out for you. It appears to be turning things around.
Just sayin.....


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

6 yrs today that DH and I got married. We're still going strong (I think that qualifies as a bump)


----------



## Andra

geoffthomas said:


> Andra,
> I am so glad that this is working out for you. It appears to be turning things around.
> Just sayin.....


Thanks Geoff. I think things are definitely turning around.


----------



## traceya

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> 6 yrs today that DH and I got married. We're still going strong (I think that qualifies as a bump)


In today's society that's practically a miracle - happy anniversary and many, many more to come


----------



## Victorine

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> 6 yrs today that DH and I got married. We're still going strong (I think that qualifies as a bump)


I recognize that building!  Beautiful. Happy anniversary!

Vicki


----------



## Andra

Two bumps for the weekend so far:
#1 - DH and I went to Houston to the Vampire's Ball so he could see this DJ (Ferry Corsten) that he likes.  This is my part of the "I'm trying things that you like even though I don't really care for them" thing that we've been trying.  I didn't really know what to expect but I had a good time.  The ear plugs did help  Even DH put some in to get the volume down to an acceptable level.

#2 - I've been working on finding my inner Tigger (my inner happy person) and I was having a little problem with that yesterday so DH went to the Disney store and found a plush Tigger for me to keep in my office at home and a Tigger mug for the office at work.  So I'll have some reminders around me to help.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

It's halloween!  Everyone gets to dress up in funny costumes. What could be more fun?


----------



## caseyf6

I love the "inner Tigger" idea.    Sounds like your dh is pretty awesome.

My bump is that it's a cheerleading-free, appointment-free weekend and our overnight guest we were going to have can't come.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Friend had to work. Then who is going to wrap me on bubble wrap for tonight?

My bump: I got to sleep in


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

I am a new kindle author and today I got my third sale from the U.K.  It's not that I am still in awe of anything British, but I felt somehow validated.
It was a sweet moment and I kept going back to have another look.


----------



## Andra

DH and I went to two group dance classes tonight.  The first one was a Newcomer Rumba and I think we did really well on that.  The basic box footwork is similar to a Waltz and we already know how to do that!  We even got the turn down pretty good.
The second class was an Intermdiate Country Western Shuffle.  Here's the thing about Intermediate classes - they assume that you are already pretty familar with the basic step and can string a bunch of steps together - AND remember them!  I don't think we did too bad considering we just learned the basic Shuffle step last week (with a quick review today).  DH kept his cool much better than I did - I kept getting frustrated.  But we kept going and mostly got it - yay for us!!  Don't ask us to do it very quickly though - maybe next week!


----------



## Casse

Only 1 more day until I get to leave for home from this work trip   It's been a long week


----------



## traceya

I got a really wonderful fan letter today from a reader - can't wipe the smile off my face


----------



## Valmore Daniels

traceya said:


> I got a really wonderful fan letter today from a reader - can't wipe the smile off my face


That you are happy gives me a "bump" for the day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

My family never understood why I set up my debit where I HAVE to put my pin to use it (also limited my spending). I accidentally left my debit card in the ATM and no one could use it. Another bump for honest people that turned in my card to the bank. May be that warning on my card also helped. I had: think about tuition B4 U swipe!! (in sharpie to help me keep from spending)


----------



## Mel Comley

My 73 year old Mum is a like a kid with a new toy!

What am I talking about, she is a kid with a new toy, she's just bought herself a Wii with Super Mario in it!! lol

Mel


----------



## 911jason

Finally got a smart phone, my HTC Aria running Android 2.1 arrived yesterday. Woohoo!


----------



## Andra

Bump for yesterday:
DH and I went to w00tstock last night and had a blast.  Neil Gaiman signed the back of my Kindle!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

for yesterday: my hot chocolate machine arrived! Just in time for colder weather. We're expecting


Spoiler



snow


 later on this week.


----------



## Margaret

I just saw the picture of Noggin wearing his pilgrim attire.  It gave me my smile for the day!


----------



## Susan in VA

Margaret said:


> I just saw the picture of Noggin wearing his pilgrim attire. It gave me my smile for the day!


Don't you just love the ear holes in the hat?


----------



## loonlover

Almost 2 inches of rain in the last 24 hours.  At least the fire danger should have decreased dramatically.


----------



## Talia Jager

It's been rainy here, which is good because we need it. 
I sold 2 more books bringing me closer to my first goal.


----------



## caseyf6

I have been in some amazing training the last two days that I will actually USE.  While I'm nervous about our presentation on Friday, I think it will go well.


----------



## Andra

The Jasmine-kitty had her heart ultrasound today and she is fine.  Her heart is working just like it's supposed to - yay!!!!
DH and I went to a group class for Progressive 2-step tonight.  It was a lot of fun.


----------



## loonlover

Phone calls from both of my sons.  Really rare to talk to both on the same day and it not be a holiday.  They were calling to see how my recovery from the arm surgery was going.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

It was "bring your kid to work day" today. A kind of job-shadowing thing. It was fun having him there.


----------



## cc84

After weeks of stress and worry over problems with my blood (low haemaglobin levels) i had blood test 2 weeks ago and today doctor told me my levels were good, i was so worried about that appoinment today! I think they will go down again but i'm happy for now and can now concentrate on buying for xmas and stuff


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

My family is spending the weekend with my BFF and it is nice & cool outside... and we are reading and relaxing... I had foot surgery yesterday and I get to sit around with my foot propped up and everyone is taking car of _ME _ today!


----------



## telracs

Uploaded some Scotland photos...

http://www.travelblog.org/Europe/United-Kingdom/Scotland/Midlothian/blog-544422.html


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Dh got the job offer he was waiting for. He's going to grill steak tonight to celebrate


----------



## telracs

Brendan's avatar!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Congratulations to DH!!!


Ditto!


----------



## Andra

My mom and DH and I took my niece to Chuck E Cheese's today and we all had a great time!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Scarlet is back with beautiful pictures! Now I get to look for a new avatar!


----------



## Andra

Major bump over the weekend -
My niece has finally decided that DH is a great person and she was hanging all over him the whole time we were around her.  She's been scared of him or just playing shy when he was around so it was wonderful to see her just being herself and enjoying his company.


----------



## Andra

Thanks Cobbie!
Here's a photo of Clara riding on Duane's shoulders. She thought it was hilarious that she covered up his eyes and he pretended that he was stumbling around.


----------



## loonlover

I can bend my left elbow again - of course it hurts a bit.  The big brace keeping the arm bent is gone.  Now I'm wearing a sock thing to protect the incision and a wrist brace to keep me from bending the wrist.  I'll be doing some stretching of the elbow and fingers until I see the doctor again in 4 weeks.  Then I will begin doing some strengthening exercises on the wrist.  I'll probably have a little more pain now, but at least I can bend the elbow, flex the fingers and scratch my arm.

But I'm not to lift anything that weighs much more than a fork so...II is going to have to continue some housework chores for a little longer.


----------



## caseyf6

I have a pretty good chance of getting new hearing aids soon.  I have been kind of struggling with the set I have currently, so an improvement is good.


----------



## Susan in VA

Since there'll probably be night frost pretty soon, I harvested the remaining basil today and made four batches of pesto for the freezer.  (Ran out of pine nuts after three, so one's with walnuts....  never tried that before.)  Between the basil and the garlic, the kitchen smells wonderful now!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

My friend is getting a K3.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

My doctor's appointment went well today! Biopsy results were NEGATIVE on the tumors removed from my foot! YAY!  Stitches come out the day before Thanksgiving AND I am going to TRY to go back to work wearing my big black moon boot looking thing! All in all a VERY good day. Oh, and also we are taking our Girl Scout troop to spend the night at the zoo on Saturday!


----------



## NogDog

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My doctor's appointment went well today! Biopsy results were NEGATIVE on the tumors removed from my foot! YAY!  Stitches come out the day before Thanksgiving AND I am going to TRY to go back to work wearing my big black moon boot looking thing! All in all a VERY good day. Oh, and also we are taking our Girl Scout troop to spend the night at the zoo on Saturday!


Negative biopsies are possibly some of the best negatives there are.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

NogDog said:


> Negative biopsies are possibly some of the best negatives there are.


Oh Yeeees! You are so right! I was a bit worried.... I feel 110% better... despite the pain I am going to work in the AM becuase I feel so much better emotionally!


----------



## Jeff

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Biopsy results were NEGATIVE on the tumors removed from my foot!


Ah - there's my first bump for today.


----------



## loonlover

Great news, Meredith.


----------



## Andra

Meredith, that's great!


----------



## kindleworm

Watching Oprah's interview with President Bush.  Very moving and insightful.


----------



## Cliff Ball

After getting another 4 star review for The Usurper yesterday, I woke up today to 4 Kindle copies of the novel sold overnight. That made my day.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem

Cliff Ball said:


> After getting another 4 star review for The Usurper yesterday, I woke up today to 4 Kindle copies of the novel sold overnight. That made my day.












_*
Cliff!
*_

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## kindleworm

You're welcome Cobbie...Have a great evening!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Jeff said:


> Ah - there's my first bump for today.


Awwwwe, thank you Jeff.


Andra said:


> Meredith, that's great!


 Thank you, Andra, I feel so much better knowing... foot still hurts, but feeling PAIN means you are ALIVE... and/or getting old. 


loonlover said:


> Great news, Meredith.





loonlover said:


> Great news, Meredith.


Thanks LL, hope you are feeling better Ma'am! 


Cobbie said:


> Meredith, great to hear! My bump, too.


Thanks Cobbie, good to hear from you!


----------



## Andra

DH and I saw Labyrinth at the Alamo Drafthouse downtown last night.  It was a Sing-Along, Quote-Along.  We had a blast.  Labyrinth is one of my favorite movies and I love watching it in a theater full of people who also know all the words!
I just got tickets for the showing next week and we'll be in one of the balconies instead of general seating.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Is Labyrinth the one with David Bowie as the Goblin King and the girl has to save her baby brother? . . . . .that would be a fun movie to go to in a theater full of people who know all the words!  It's got some really good tunes, too. . .


----------



## Sandpiper

My DX is coming today!  Not here yet.  I'm watching for Fed Ex truck.


----------



## Andra

Ann in Arlington said:


> Is Labyrinth the one with David Bowie as the Goblin King and the girl has to save her baby brother? . . . . .that would be a fun movie to go to in a theater full of people who know all the words! It's got some really good tunes, too. . .


YUP! It's terribly hokey in some ways, but it's been a favorite from the first time I saw it.
Bowie did all the music - and the songs are great for a sing-along.
DH posted a Utube video of the ballroom scene if you want to see


----------



## luvmy4brats

Andra said:


> DH and I saw Labyrinth at the Alamo Drafthouse downtown last night. It was a Sing-Along, Quote-Along. We had a blast. Labyrinth is one of my favorite movies and I love watching it in a theater full of people who also know all the words!
> I just got tickets for the showing next week and we'll be in one of the balconies instead of general seating.


What fun! I love that movie. Going to the theater for a sing-along, quote-along would be a blast!

My bump: Home from a 2-day stay in the hospital and feeling SO much better. Not at 100% yet.. but getting there.


----------



## vwkitten

Somebody said thank you in a very nice way for a random act of kindness I did for them. =)  Two warm fuzzies.


----------



## Annalog

My Mom, my sister, and I walked in a 5K run/walk. The race organizer announced just before the race that it was dedicated to my mom as this is her second race during this course of chemo treatments. Since she is under doctor's orders not to run, she came in second of the 70+ women. (She is 78. The first place winner is 70. There was also a third place winner.)


----------



## telracs

Cat feathers.


----------



## Holly A Hook

I reached my Goal #3 this weekend by reaching 100 ebooks sold.  My next goal is 200.


----------



## caseyf6

My bump is coming home after a very wonderful college-search, hang-out-with-friend-and-daughter weekend in Louisiana.


----------



## caracara

My bump has been searching through KB for threads to reply to to reach 1000 post. I'm almost there!


----------



## Annalog

caracara said:


> My bump has been searching through KB for threads to reply to to reach 1000 post. I'm almost there!


And now you are there!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I registered for the spring semester this morning. Got m classes tied closer to each other this time. I get to go to school twice a week for ten hours with two forty minute breaks yay. (this semester I have school three days a week. Two of those day I can spend anywhere to ten to twelve hours on campus depending on labs) so happy


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my bump is being back @ my house.  We had the water turned off so DH could do some plumbing work and stayed @ my parents house (which was nice), but there is no place like you're house where you know where everything is kept and you know all the quirks (plus, my bed is sooo much nicer than the guest bedroom bed @ mom's)


----------



## Trilby

*My bump for today was that I woke up at Chemo to find my Niece sitting next to me! I had no idea that she was going to be there for me *


----------



## Cliff Ball

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> _*
> Cliff!
> *_
> 
> Vianka Van Bokkem


LOL Thanks!

I'm also the featured author on the Excuse Me, Miss blog: http://bit.ly/9QWrXX, check out the excerpt from the novel.


----------



## telracs

took a nap and when i woke up, my migraine was gone.  now i'm hungry.


----------



## manou

I should state first that I am not a native English speaker...
I work in the fashion industry and fitted jeans this morning. The fitting of the back looked somewhat weird on the fitting dummy. As I wear the sample size I put the jeans on. Sticking my butt out I handed a camera to my colleague and asked: Thomas, could you please take a picture of the wrinkles on my butt...
He exploded in laughter - only then I realised what I just said.
We were in fits of laughter for almost half an hour - what a way to start a day in the office


----------



## Maud Muller

After twenty years I decided to take up tennis again. This morning I was running backwards to hit a shot, fell over and "bumped" the back of my head on the court. The good news is I managed to get up and keep playing. Perhaps I'd better stick to golf.


----------



## Victorine

Ha ha ha ha!  Great "bump" Eileen.  

My bump today is my headache is finally pretty much gone.  Arg.  I've had it for over a week.  

Vicki


----------



## NogDog

Yesterday I felt like I had a cold. Today I feel pretty well, though a bit tired. Maybe it was just a bad dose of hay fever?


----------



## telracs

New John Barrowman CD arrived today.


----------



## loonlover

Didn't need new tires - the one with the slow leak was fixable.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm off of oxygen and iv fluids and they've stretched my breathing treatments to every 8 hours. (although I still have instant access to all of those if I need it again) my heart rate is only going up after the breathing treatments, so they're not too concerned about it staying a major problem. (and I haven't had any more issues with weird blood)

Even better, I got to take a shower today and


Spoiler



shave my legs


. I'm almost feeling human again. As soon as hubs gets here, I'll take a walk around the wing a few times.. As long as my energy holds up.

Big bumps for me today.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Luv, I sorry to hear you are in the hospital, but glad to hear you are feeling better.  Being able to get cleaned up a bit does do wonders for making you feel better.  Take care of yourself and I hope you get to go home soon.


----------



## NogDog

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm off of oxygen and iv fluids and they've stretched my breathing treatments to every 8 hours. (although I still have instant access to all of those if I need it again) my heart rate is only going up after the breathing treatments, so they're not too concerned about it staying a major problem. (and I haven't had any more issues with weird blood)
> 
> Even better, I got to take a shower today and
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> shave my legs
> 
> 
> . I'm almost feeling human again. As soon as hubs gets here, I'll take a walk around the wing a few times.. As long as my energy holds up.
> 
> Big bumps for me today.


Reminds me of when I had a severe concussion, which included splitting the scalp on the back of my head. I couldn't wash my hair for about a week or so, due to the stitches, and it felt _*so*_ good when I finally did. 

Hope you're home soon!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Our satelite tv went out in a bit of a snow storm. Valiantly, I crawled up on the roof in the cold and snow and replaced the LNB - the cold must have made it seize or something. 

Now we get to watch Big Bang tonight!  Yay!


----------



## Andra

The balcony seating for Labyrinth was amazing.  We had our own leather reclining loveseat.  And the maximum total occupation of the balcony is 4 - so we had lots of room.  We even got up and danced in place during the ballroom scene (it's a slow rumba in case you are interested )


----------



## bobavey

We had a Thanksgiving luncheon at work today. It was fun.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm going HOME!!!!!!

Yes, I'll be good and take it easy and do my absolute best to not wind up back in here again.. They're actually sending me home with the proper medication this time....


----------



## intinst

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm going HOME!!!!!!
> 
> Yes, I'll be good and take it easy and do my absolute best to not wind up back in here again.. They're actually sending me home with the proper medication this time....


Great bump! Hope things go as they should this time!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

This is great news!!  Take care of yourself and don't over do things.


----------



## Annalog

Great news, Heather!


----------



## Casse

I am on the plane homw      

I've been traveling frequently for work lately and I'm ready to be "home for the holidays"


----------



## Annalog

DH bought a new car yesterday but left it at the dealership as we had three cars and only two drivers. This morning we were getting ready to drive to town (~50 miles) to get the car when I saw a puddle of water under (and in front of) the washing machine. We started rearranging the laundry room so that DH could take a quick look to see what was leaking. 

Bump: The water was from ice I had taken out of the freezer the night before so that I could put in food I had brought home. I had put the large bags back in the freezer but missed one small partial bag. No leaks to fix or washing machine to replace!

Bump for DH: New car with better gas mileage than the old truck he had been driving lately (34 MPG vs 8 MPG).


----------



## kcmay

#1: my team won our football game! We have a shot at the division championship and the conference championship. Go Noles!! /chop

#2: my book's been selling like crazy today. I think it's because of the Planet iPad sponsorship. But this always makes me /cheer:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,948 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #35 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
    * #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
    * #85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Andra

My mother-in-law got tickets for all of us to see Trans-Siberian Orchestra when we are in San Antonio the beginning of December!


----------



## intinst

Great! TSO puts on a wonderful show, I've seen them twice!


----------



## Andra

Bump for last night - copied from my Facebook post:
WOW! Most fun at a group dance yet! We learned a cross-body lead in a rumba and got to dance to the song from the ballroom scene in Labyrinth! Awesome!

(in case anyone has managed to miss my earlier posts - Labyrinth is one of my most favorite movies and I've always wanted to be able to dance the way they do in the ballroom scene...)


----------



## Robin

Bump for Thanksgiving - hosting 20 of my favorite people for Thanksgiving dinner + 4 more for dessert. Still preparing now. It's a bit of a jigsaw puzzle to have a sit down dinner for 20 in a not-so-big house.


----------



## Angela

My bump for today... I am on Kindle Watch!!! My new K3 is "out for delivery" and will be in my hands very soon!!


----------



## intinst

Angela said:


> My bump for today... I am on Kindle Watch!!! My new K3 is "out for delivery" and will be in my hands very soon!!


You're gonna love it!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Velociraptors had feathers! And they were only as big as large turkeys. Now I have to do some re-writing. Never believe what you see in the movies.

Next day: Oops, I meant this for the Thump thread.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Angela said:


> My bump for today... I am on Kindle Watch!!! My new K3 is "out for delivery" and will be in my hands very soon!!


When you get it, do read the Users Guide. . .especially to learn about collections and such that you didn't have with the K1! Or, go to Amazon and download the users guide NOW and read it as a PDF document so you don't have to waste time when the Kindle arrives.


----------



## theaatkinson

Angela: how cool is that to be on Kindle watch? you go, girl

for me: I just received a 5 star on amazon for anamoly. I'm very happy about that!


----------



## Maud Muller

Found our last week that our eleven year old grandson Alex's football team is coming from the San Francisco area to Orlando to compete in a tournament in two weeks. That's only a two hour drive from our home so we rented a condo. Our daughter and two of our grandchildren will be staying with us while Alex and his father stay with the team. The condo is right outside the gates of Disney World and I'm sure we'll spend at least a day there. What a great surprise.


----------



## Angela

Ann in Arlington said:


> When you get it, do read the Users Guide. . .especially to learn about collections and such that you didn't have with the K1! Or, go to Amazon and download the users guide NOW and read it as a PDF document so you don't have to waste time when the Kindle arrives.


Good idea Ann... I am looking forward to the collections feature!! I should be able to read that on my Kindle app on my laptop, right??

Congrats on your 5 stars, theapatra!


----------



## luvmy4brats

MY MOM IS OFF THE VENTILATOR!!!!!

Best news I've ever gotten.


----------



## Andra

Luvmy4brats said:


> MY MOM IS OFF THE VENTILATOR!!!!!
> 
> Best news I've ever gotten.


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theaatkinson

Luvmy4brats said:


> MY MOM IS OFF THE VENTILATOR!!!!!
> 
> Best news I've ever gotten.


well, that just beats everything else for a good number of posts down.

awesome


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Angela said:


> Good idea Ann... I am looking forward to the collections feature!! I should be able to read that on my Kindle app on my laptop, right??


I would think so. . .you should be able to find a link to download it as an azw file and open it on the PC application. . . . .


----------



## Angela

Luvmy4brats said:


> MY MOM IS OFF THE VENTILATOR!!!!!
> 
> Best news I've ever gotten.


Woo Hoo!!!! \o/


----------



## Annalog

Luvmy4brats said:


> MY MOM IS OFF THE VENTILATOR!!!!!
> 
> Best news I've ever gotten.


Great news.


----------



## NogDog

Luvmy4brats said:


> MY MOM IS OFF THE VENTILATOR!!!!!
> 
> Best news I've ever gotten.


Great news. Now, make sure you take care of yourself, too -- we don't want _you_ to have to go on one!


----------



## loonlover

Great news, Heather!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

This is really great news Heather!!  A really great reason to have a very Happy Thanksgiving!!!  (Remember to take care of yourself)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Despite my stitches still being in my foot I actually ran almost four miles at my DD's Turkey Trot this morning! God is GOOD!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cobbie said:


> Meredith, congrats! Tell DD I said hi. Great to see you. Happy Thanksgiving!


Thanks Ma'am, you too! It felt great and especially with everyone I passed calling after me "Are you sure you should be running in that big BOOT!"


----------



## telracs

Luvmy4brats said:


> MY MOM IS OFF THE VENTILATOR!!!!!
> 
> Best news I've ever gotten.


Yippee!


----------



## NogDog

Fixed a few lines of code for a client this morning, mowed the leaves (80% or so had already fallen and been raked to the street, so I mulched the rest), walked up to the grocery store for a few things to get me through the weekend, took Noggin for a walk (only around the block, which is about all he can handle right now), and did a load of wash.

I'm worn out now, but I feel like I earned doing nothing tomorrow except stuffing my belly.


----------



## Angela

My K3 was delivered today as well as my replacement Keurig!! It was like Christmas!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Angela said:


> My K3 was delivered today as well as my replacement Keurig!! It was like Christmas!


Yay! Have fun!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Luvmy4brats said:


> MY MOM IS OFF THE VENTILATOR!!!!!
> 
> Best news I've ever gotten.


That is really great. I somehow missed the part where she went on--so late hugs and prayers to you both!

Maria


----------



## caseyf6

I've been posting "today I am thankful for..." updates on Facebook all month.  Some friends have said they appreciate the reminders to be thankful no matter what.  The true bump is how much this daily update has helped me.


----------



## telracs

it's a little bump, but mypublisher updated their software and i can finish my scotland photo books.


----------



## SimonWood

A few weeks ago a potentially cancerous mass was found in the back of my wife's throat. She had it removed a couple of weeks ago and the news over the long weekend was that it was cancer-free. Phew. 

We may celebrate with ice-cream.


----------



## Angela

SimonWood said:


> A few weeks ago a potentially cancerous mass was found in the back of my wife's throat. She had it removed a couple of weeks ago and the news over the long weekend was that it was cancer-free. Phew.
> 
> We may celebrate with ice-cream.


Woo Hoo!! Great news!


----------



## Annalog

Great news!


----------



## telracs

simon, very happy for your wife.  That's a great relief.

My bump is silly.  I got the last chicken roll at the pizzeria about 2 minutes before someone came in asking for one.  Sorry cute guy in a suit, the one in the oven is mine.


----------



## NogDog

My Marantz BD7004 Blu-Ray player arrived today. I'd been resisting getting one, but when MusicDirect put it on sale for $299 (after Marantz dropped the MSRP to $399 when it had been something around $900), I caved in. I don't have any Blu-Ray disks yet, but the couple of regular DVDs I popped in after hooking it up (with the Sony HDMI cable I ordered from Amazon), I'm very impressed with the image, and the sound quality seems to be quite good, too.


----------



## Jeff

Susan is back.


----------



## Learnmegood

Had the family -- mom and dad, brother, sister-in-law, and 2 nephews over to the new house for the first time.  Had a great time entertaining!


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Susan is back.


Thank you. It's nice being someone's bump.


----------



## 911jason

NogDog said:


> My Marantz BD7004 Blu-Ray player arrived today. I'd been resisting getting one, but when MusicDirect put it on sale for $299 (after Marantz dropped the MSRP to $399 when it had been something around $900), I caved in. I don't have any Blu-Ray disks yet, but the couple of regular DVDs I popped in after hooking it up (with the Sony HDMI cable I ordered from Amazon), I'm very impressed with the image, and the sound quality seems to be quite good, too.


Niiiice! 


Spoiler



..but $30 for an HDMI cable?! Ouch! Use monoprice.com next time, I can vouch for their excellent quality and service.





Susan in VA said:


> Thank you. It's nice being someone's bump.


Must be twice as nice being two someones's bump(s?)!


----------



## NogDog

911jason said:


> Niiiice!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ..but $30 for an HDMI cable?! Ouch! Use monoprice.com next time, I can vouch for their excellent quality and service.


Well, for me that was going pretty cheap, when I get catalogs with cables like this being pushed on me: 



Only $145.00


----------



## Angela

My dear friend (who I purchased a used K1 for her a year ago) ordered a K3 today and is sending me the K1 to pass along to my mom!!  I am so excited to finally be able to give my mom a Kindle and she will have to accept it because I didn't buy it for her!!


----------



## SimonWood

Thanks for the best wishes for my wife.

And btw, no bump is silly, scarlet.


----------



## Andra

Bump for yesterday -
My Stripey kitty went out Friday morning and we hadn't seen him all weekend.  When I went downstairs yesterday morning, there he was on the back porch wanting in the house.  We were really worried about him, especially since we had a freeze Friday night.  I'm so glad he's home.


----------



## caseyf6

I love all of these bumps.  

My bump for the day is that we had such a NICE weekend and the feeling of "ahhh" is still with me.


----------



## theaatkinson

The REd Adept review for One Insular Tahiti came in this morning. Phew. 4.5 stars and honest to boot. I'll be soaring all day


----------



## Andra

We had another great Rumba dance class last night.  Now we need to find somewhere to go and practice - the Country places don't typically play Rumba music...


----------



## kindleworm

All of the many kindle freebies that were available earlier today!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DD had a fever Sunday and yesterday (the highest was 101.3 degrees).  Instead of being super active, she sat w/ me on the recliner and snuggled all day yesterday (even w/ people coming in and out of the house).  My bump for today:  The fever's gone and she's currently trying to sit on the dog!


----------



## telracs

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> DD had a fever Sunday and yesterday (the highest was 101.3 degrees). Instead of being super active, she sat w/ me on the recliner and snuggled all day yesterday (even w/ people coming in and out of the house). My bump for today: The fever's gone and she's currently trying to sit on the dog!


"on the dog"? poor puppy. but thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Andra

I bought tickets today for the movie Tangled.  Cousin Cara and I are going to see it tomorrow afternoon.
It looks like it will be fun.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> DD had a fever Sunday and yesterday (the highest was 101.3 degrees). Instead of being super active, she sat w/ me on the recliner and snuggled all day yesterday (even w/ people coming in and out of the house). My bump for today: The fever's gone and she's currently trying to sit on the dog!





scarlet said:


> "on the dog"? poor puppy. but thanks for the laugh.


Yes, she was trying to sit on the dog (specifically, her head). Gizmo is a gem of a dog and if anyone ever needs a breed for small children, pugs are def the breed to go to.










edited to add a pic of the Boss, Gizmo and myself


----------



## NogDog

Watched my first Blu-Ray disc ever, "2001 a Space Odyssey", on my new player. Kubrik's cinematography urned out to be an excellent choice of material to show off the picture quality, I think.


----------



## Andra

Two bumps in one day!!
There's a Teavana in Austin!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just responded to an e-mail from a local author who has been traditionally published in the past and wanted information on digital self publishing for his out-of-contract/rights reverted books.


----------



## Victorine

John Fitch V said:


> Just responded to an e-mail from a local author who has been traditionally published in the past and wanted information on digital self publishing for his out-of-contract/rights reverted books.


Hey, awesome! I always love it when people come to me and ask stuff about self-publishing. It's cool!

Vicki


----------



## theaatkinson

my daughter made me breakfast! that's definitly a bump! tea and toast and fried eggs. not bad for an 18 year old.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Cobbie said:


> Congratulations! I can see where that can be a great bump. But does he know you've had your Christmas tree up for the last five years? Oh, that's right, Christmas spirit.


Probably not, Cobbie.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Victorine said:


> Hey, awesome! I always love it when people come to me and ask stuff about self-publishing. It's cool!
> 
> Vicki


It's wicked cool.


----------



## sheltiemom

After two "thumpy" days, I have two good bumps today.   I had colon cancer a little over 5 years ago and I had another follow-up colonoscopy this morning.  The prep makes me throw up so they make me do a two day prep which is just awful, but everything went okay with the test this morning, so yea for that.  And I don't have to do another one for 3 years!  While I was doing m prep Monday and Tuesday, my 12 year old Sheltie was not feeling well.  So, while I was drinking that stuff, I was holding my baby and telling him how much I loved him.  When I got up this morning, he walked into the kitchen for his early morning treat and he has been his normal 12 year self today.  Right now he is out soaking up the sun.  So today is a really good day!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Good review of _Xanthan Gumm_ on SyriaSays.com today. Some other KB regulars are also reviewed.


----------



## kcmay

Getting great reviews on my new book is most definitely a bump, but I got a 4-star review from an Amazon top-500 reviewer that really made my day!

My brother had surgery yesterday, so I'm relieved that it's over and went well.


----------



## loonlover

Had an easy trip home from Kansas.


----------



## telracs

two of my photobooks arrived today.


----------



## Andra

DH is home from Houston!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Only 10:45 in the morning and I've already had a bump.

Well, I posted on my personal Facebook page (not my JFV page) that I have signed trade paperback copies available for Christmas presents. I'm nearly sold out on Turning Back The Clock's! Sold two yesterday plus a signed A Galaxy At War, sold a signed TBTC this morning (friend e-mailed me and said she was in town, so I got dressed and met her at Wal Mart), selling another one tonight, and when I got back from Wal Mart, I had another e-mail asking for a signed TBTC.

I just put in an order for 6 more.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I got a 5 star Amazon review for Rubies, which made up for the thump the day before.

Joyce


----------



## R. M. Reed

I thought the Brown Bar of Shame might last all month, but I sold one Xanthan Gumm. Now I need a UK sale.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just got paid... Friday night....


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I'm going off to buy a new pair of shoes to wear to the Magick Kingdom.  Does anyone know where I can buy magick shooz?


----------



## Jeff

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'm going off to buy a new pair of shoes to wear to the Magick Kingdom. Does anyone know where I can buy magick shooz?


Follow the yellow brick road.


----------



## kcmay

This is going to sound geeky, but my employer bought me a copy of CorelDraw X5 and I installed it today. It's COOL! I had been making due with my Photoshop Elements, but this thing! It's a monster! Too bad I can't install it on my personal computer.


----------



## Talia Jager

Although my gastro doctor can't find out what's going on, it isn't cancer or any of the diseases he thought it could be! So, that's awesome!


----------



## Annalog

tjager12 said:


> Although my gastro doctor can't find out what's going on, it isn't cancer or any of the diseases he thought it could be! So, that's awesome!


Great that it isn't cancer! Did he test for celiac?


----------



## telracs

I revolted against the red and green establishment and outfitted my cubicle in blue and silver.


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> I revolted against the red and green establishment and outfitted my cubicle in blue and silver.


Not a true revolution against red and green unless you changed your name from Scarlet and your skin color from green.


----------



## Annalog

scarlet said:


> I revolted against the red and green establishment and outfitted my cubicle in blue and silver.


Does that mean your cubicle matches your UFO?


----------



## telracs

Annalog said:


> Does that mean your cubicle matches your UFO?


Um, not really. My UFO is more gray and navy. My cubicle is silver and royal.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> I revolted against the red and green establishment and outfitted my cubicle in blue and silver.


Good for you. And happy Hanukkah.


----------



## theaatkinson

I lost a pound despite a ravenous raid of the cookie shelf, the chip bar, and the cake plate.

next week should be  a doozie


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

We harvested the first of the season's strawberries. Fresh from the garden, still warm from the sun, and utterly delicious.


----------



## kadac00

I got my combo Christmas/birthday today! I got a Samsung Galaxy tab tablet.


----------



## NogDog

Miami University won the Mid American Conference football championship game tonight, completing an amazing turn-around from last year when they only won one game. 

_Love and honor to Miami
Our college old and grand.
Proudly we shall ever hail thee
Over all the land.
Alma mater now we praise thee.
Sing joyfully this lay.
Love and honor to Miami
Forever and a day._


----------



## Andra

We're going dancing!


----------



## Annalog

A deer ran across the road in front of my car just in range of my headlights but far enough ahead that I only needed to slow down without breaking.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I just found out I've been nominated for our local theatre's "Star Night" as best supporting actor for my portrayal of Jonathan Brewster in Arsenic & Old Lace. I'm up against some seasoned pro's (this was my first significant role), but in the words of many a nominee, "It's just an honor being nominated."

Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## traceya

Well after a miserable couple of months I got quite a few bumps today
1. I sold four books in one day - record breaker
2. Made it back to church for the first time in months - felt fabulous to be back
3. Finally sold the enormous gym sized treadmill that I foolishly bought and then couldn't move out of the lounge room
4. My sister told me she's buying me a puppy for Christmas - a Japanese Spitz female that looks adorable

I think my karma is finally turning


----------



## Vegas_Asian

decent day at work. Conversation with some very nice people made my day. Working in food service i love days with customers like that


----------



## J.M Pierce

I was offered a position at another company in my town. It's kind of a "bump" and a "thump" all in one. My current job or the new one. The new offer is pretty attractive, but I really do like where I'm at now. It's going to be a long weekend weighing options.


----------



## Sandpiper

J.M. Pierce said:


> I was offered a position at another company in my town. It's kind of a "bump" and a "thump" all in one. My current job or the new one. The new offer is pretty attractive, but I really do like where I'm at now. It's going to be a long weekend weighing options.


Congratulations on the new offer! But yeah, that is a very difficult decision. 

My bump . . . after 90 minutes on the phone with AppleCare -- problem solved. I'm no techie so I have no idea everything Max and David M. (I had to be transferred to more senior techie) had me do. Even did a remote with David M. But again, problem solved. I love AppleCare and all the nice techies.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I had a mention of my novel, The Usurper, on two different sites today: The Frugal eReader and the Indie Books Blog. I thought it was neat.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

NogDog said:


> Miami University won the Mid American Conference football championship game tonight, completing an amazing turn-around from last year when they only won one game.


I heard about that. Pretty amazing leap from last season! (My older brother graduated from Miami grad school.)

Today I finished my Geology term paper two weeks ahead of schedule. Huge relief!


----------



## traceya

Cliff Ball said:


> I had a mention of my novel, The Usurper, on two different sites today: The Frugal eReader and the Indie Books Blog. I thought it was neat.


Way to go Cliff - it's a good read


----------



## Cliff Ball

traceya said:


> Way to go Cliff - it's a good read


Thanks Tracey, now I need more people like yourself who will tell everyone else that!


----------



## Andra

TSO = AWESOME.  I'll write up a longer description when I am back home with a real keyboard.


----------



## drenee

Online holiday shopping!!!  Love it.  Grandsons done, except for a couple of small things I can pick up.
Fiance's big gift and one other gift purchashed.  
It's great to shop from the comfort of my easy chair.
deb


----------



## J.M Pierce

I sold my 500th book today! I'm blown away, humbled, and grateful that five-hundred people have given my work a chance.


----------



## kcmay

J.M. Pierce said:


> I sold my 500th book today! I'm blown away, humbled, and grateful that five-hundred people have given my work a chance.


That's awesome! Congrats, JM!


----------



## Amyshojai

Congratulations JM!

My "bump" today--I got a new monitor! Inexpensive (a little over $100 with tax), it's huge, glossy, and lovely. And it means I can move the older one to my "old" desktop where I do all my digital photo stuff, that had been using a dinosaur-ian version.

Happy happy happy! (I can SEE again!)


----------



## Cliff Ball

Congrats JM

I'm only 14 away from selling 300 total of my 3 novels, and I'm hoping I blow that away by the end of the month!


----------



## Andra

DH and I went shopping today and I got a cowboy hat!  Then I got a sparkly band for it.
We have to go out dancing next weekend so I can wear it.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

This is a funny bump that had DH and I laughing all evening.  DH, DD (19 months old) and I were hanging out in the living room, enjoying the weekend when DH "broke wind".  DD starting running towards him, shaking her finger @ him and saying, "scuse you, scuse you, scuse you" until DH realized what she was saying and then told her, "excuse me".  We just laughed our heads off.  DD is the politest little girl I've seen.  She'll tell you thank you as she's stealing your food.


----------



## 911jason

J.M. Pierce said:


> I was offered a position at another company in my town. It's kind of a "bump" and a "thump" all in one. My current job or the new one. The new offer is pretty attractive, but I really do like where I'm at now. It's going to be a long weekend weighing options.


One very important consideration, especially in this economy, is how your seniority will be affected and if you take that new job, will you be the first one let go if the company decides to start layoffs... not trying to be a stick in the mud, just realistic! Don't leave the security of your current job if you think there's any chance the new company won't keep you around for the long haul!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Trans Siberian Orchestra!


----------



## Andra

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Trans Siberian Orchestra!


Aren't they amazing?
We saw them in San Antonio on Saturday and next year I'm going to check the tour schedule much earlier so we can go here in Austin.
They opened with _Night Enchanted_ and then went into music from _Christmas Eve and Other Stories_. This is the one starting with the angel coming down to earth and it includes _Christmas/ Sarajevo 12/24 (Instrumental)_ which is their version of Carol of the Bells (and my favorite since it's the first song of theirs that I heard).
Then they did some other songs and threw in some Christmas music from the other albums, ending with a repeat of _Christmas/ Sarajevo 12/24 (Instrumental)_.
I think the contracts for the singers and band members must include a hair clause - all of them were tossing around their beautiful hair during the show.


----------



## telracs

For those TSO fans out there who do not know Savatage, I suggest getting Savatage's Dead Winter Dead CD.  It's where the original version of Sarajevo 12/24 is from (it's a concept CD telling the story of a Romeo/Juliet type story in Sarajevo wrapping around the true story of a cellist who went into the streets playing Mozart).


----------



## loonlover

I am out of the brace on my wrist.  Now comes the fun part of strengthening the wrist and fingers.  I have lots of exercises to do, but at least I don't have to go to therapy to do them.  It helps immensely just knowing I can bend and twist the wrist (and I can type with both hands) until the pain stops me.

Next step is to see the shoulder doc to find out what I did to it while recuperating from the elbow surgery.  Ain't getting old fun?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

K3 coming in tomorrow to replace my  dead my K1. Will be pulling a ScottPilgrim tomorrow and will be sitting just inside my doorway waiting for my new kindle.


----------



## Annalog

Vegas_Asian said:


> K3 coming in tomorrow to replace my dead my K1. Will be pulling a ScottPilgrim tomorrow and will be sitting just inside my doorway waiting for my new kindle.


VA, glad your day got better!


----------



## J.M Pierce

911jason said:


> One very important consideration, especially in this economy, is how your seniority will be affected and if you take that new job, will you be the first one let go if the company decides to start layoffs... not trying to be a stick in the mud, just realistic! Don't leave the security of your current job if you think there's any chance the new company won't keep you around for the long haul!


Very true. This has been one of the most difficult decisions that I've ever had to make. Here is the outcome:

I decided to stay in my current position for my current company. Last night I called the company that wanted me to decline the position, and they increased the offer. NICELY. So, today I go to the CEO of my current company and have a talk. The outcome is that he has plans for me within the company and he matched the offer that the other company made. To say that I'm relieved and happy would be an understatement!

This may be a silly fragment to some, but a factor in my decision making process was that I now have an office and wouldn't have in the new company. I write a lot over my lunch breaks in the serenity of my office. I don't know if I could do without it. Reading and writing are my sanity.

I really has been a horrible week with no sleep. I am glad to say that it's over and that it could not have had a better outcome!

Thanks for your support.

J.M.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I don't know if this is a bump or a thump, so we'll pretend it's a bump.  My 19 month old DD has learned how to open doors (a baby gate is blocking her escape from her bedroom) and how to slid off of my bed feet first (and give me a heart attack in the process).  I like that she's growing up and exploring, just not how fast she does it.


----------



## Andra

Bump for yesterday:
Newcomer Country Swing class - FUN!!!
I know I keep saying that each class is more fun than the last, but we really did have a great time.  There were enough people that as we rotated, everyone had a partner each time, all the students had some dance experience so we were able to move at a good pace, the move we learned was fun and DH got to turn for a change, then at the end, we had about 5 minutes of just dancing to finish it off since we all learned the move so quickly.


----------



## 911jason

That's great J.M.!! Absolutely the best possible outcome, congrats!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

My grandmother is feeling a lot better. No more headache from her fall, and her face looks like someone threw Pepto Bismol in it.

But she's doing much better. That's my bump.


----------



## theaatkinson

traceya said:


> Well after a miserable couple of months I got quite a few bumps today
> 1. I sold four books in one day - record breaker
> 2. Made it back to church for the first time in months - felt fabulous to be back
> 3. Finally sold the enormous gym sized treadmill that I foolishly bought and then couldn't move out of the lounge room
> 4. My sister told me she's buying me a puppy for Christmas - a Japanese Spitz female that looks adorable
> 
> I think my karma is finally turning


karma always finds a way to turn. smile. glad so many great things are taking root


----------



## theaatkinson

have you thought about using some voice software? I use it all the time and it works just dandy...especially when my tendonitis acts up.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

J.M. Pierce said:


> Very true. This has been one of the most difficult decisions that I've ever had to make. Here is the outcome:
> 
> I decided to stay in my current position for my current company. Last night I called the company that wanted me to decline the position, and they increased the offer. NICELY. So, today I go to the CEO of my current company and have a talk. The outcome is that he has plans for me within the company and he matched the offer that the other company made. To say that I'm relieved and happy would be an understatement!
> 
> This may be a silly fragment to some, but a factor in my decision making process was that I now have an office and wouldn't have in the new company. I write a lot over my lunch breaks in the serenity of my office. I don't know if I could do without it. Reading and writing are my sanity.
> 
> I really has been a horrible week with no sleep. I am glad to say that it's over and that it could not have had a better outcome!
> 
> Thanks for your support.
> 
> J.M.


Dude that is fan-freaking-tastic!! Congrats!

(Umm, gang? The drinks are on J.M. tonight.)


----------



## J.M Pierce

Thanks, John and Jason. The weight of that decision was enormous and I definitely feel a mountain lighter. I'll be back later tonight with drinks in tow. Right now it's time for dinner!

Take care all!

J.M.


----------



## NogDog

Noggin just climbed up onto the sofa without any assistance from me -- and only one false start. That's the first time he's been able to do that in close to three months now.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

My "bump" today, after having a killer weather-induced headache, was that for the first time in several months I picked up my Kindle and started to read for pleasure again...


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

My back went out yesterday, but I must have slept in just the right position last night, because not only do I have my mobility mostly back, I'm off the advil too. Felt so good, I put the Christmas tree up with my six-year-old daughter! Yay pain-free holidays.


----------



## Annalog

Baby chicks


----------



## Andra

NogDog said:


> Noggin just climbed up onto the sofa without any assistance from me -- and only one false start. That's the first time he's been able to do that in close to three months now.


I just saw this NogDog - what great news!! That's my bump for today!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

the book I took to my book club's white elephant gift exchange (Pride and Prejudice and Zombies) was the book everyone fought over, even though no one in my book club likes my taste in books.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I received my 5th 4 star review for The Usurper on Amazon. That certainly made my day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

My bump is participating in the Third Annual Local Authors Book Fair at the Anderson Public Library (today, 12/10 from 11:30 to 4:30, if you happen to be in the area). Regardless of how many books are sold, I always enjoy talking with the other authors - there are 6 of us scheduled to appear - and potential readers. While I have more Kindle sales than paperback sales these days, it is always a treat to hand over a signed copy in person.
Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## kcmay

Yesterday I had 3 bumps:

The Cardinals won, snapping a long losing streak! YAY!

It snowed! I haven't seen snow fall in many years (just moved to Atl from Phx in April). Although it was just a few small flakes, it was exciting. In fact, they're falling right now, too!

Venom got an outstanding review from Rob Duperre at Journal of Always! Weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Karen

Woke up to just enough snow on the ground to look like a winter wonderland, but not stop traffic.


----------



## john_a_karr

KB Book of the day was a nice bump to my day.


----------



## NogDog

Unofficial reports that Cliff Lee is returning to the Phillies.


----------



## J.M Pierce

I was dancing around the house this morning while listening to the Rat Pack Christmas CD. My wife looks to my five year old daughter and says, "Isn't Daddy weird?" My daughter replies, "No! He's awesome!"

A great start to the day.


----------



## Andra

We had a great time at the Dance Studio Christmas party last night.
And tonight is the TRON Legacy premiere!


----------



## telracs

Andra said:


> We had a great time at the Dance Studio Christmas party last night.
> And tonight is the TRON Legacy premiere!


You have to tell me how TRON is!

My bump is actually from yesterday. I coworker who I rarely see because he works overnight passed me in the street and asked if the cubicle with the Chanukah stuff was mine. He was very happy when I said it was and that made me happy.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Someone found my wallet in a trash can in a park!!! Getting it back. I feel like bringing something along. Cookies? When I pick it up.....

People contacted the association I am certified as a medical receptionist with and the association called me. Yay


----------



## Annalog

I found Rosemary, my missing chicken. Thinking she was gone was a thankfully short-lived thump.


----------



## Andra

scarlet said:


> You have to tell me how TRON is!


TRON was pretty cool. I don't remember seeing the first one, so we watched it after work while eating pizza to get us in the TRON frame of mind.
I think the story was good and the special effects were amazing. I didn't really think that the 3D added anything special to it though. But that may be just me.
We want to go see it again (in 2D this time).


----------



## caseyf6

Thanks for the review!  We are off to see it at IMAX this weekend.


----------



## telracs

My bump was a good night sleep (and enough of a night's sleep to make me feel semi-human).  Off from work today, so did laundry, now checking in here before leaving for the TSO concert tonight.


----------



## SimonWood

I put in 30miles in on a training bike ride this morning in the pouring rain and had a fantastic time.  Rain can't stop me...


----------



## intinst

Watching my son "walk" at his graduation ceremony at TCU.
He said he got confused, was supposed to finish in 2001, but swapped the last two numbers.


----------



## Jeff

Congratulations to you, II, and to your son and LL.


----------



## intinst

He laid out for five years, then, married and working 50 to 60 hours a week, decided he wanted that degree after all. I am proud of him persevering through to his B.A. Now he says that he is going for a masters in library science. Maybe even a doctorate. I say he got his brains from his mother.


Spoiler



I've still got mine.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've enjoyed a day resting at home after three frantic weeks in a row:  One week of travel, one week back home but frantically trying to interview and hire two new people at work, and one week of really difficult travel escorting my elderly mother to and from Mayo Clinic (during the same snowstorm that caused Jessica's car accident, though we weren't driving on this trip)!  I'm glad to be home!  Thank goodness I did my Christmas shopping via Amazon a month ago....


----------



## caseyf6

Dear husband  offered to help wrap gifts so he'll do the paper today and I'll do the labels/cards and ribbons/bows tonight.  I told him to mark the bottoms of boxes with the initial of the person the gift is for-- praying he listens.    Otherwise it could be a very interesting Christmas day!


----------



## SimonWood

I won a legal battle that I've been fighting for the last few months.  I managed to do it without lawyers or courts.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I went over the 9,000 books sold mark, something like having 9,000 horcruxes out on the landscape.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Congratulations, Ed. That's a terrific accomplishment.


----------



## Andra

I'm a little late, but my bump for Monday was a really cool dance move in our Country Swing class.  It's called Alternate Hands, Alternate Turns and it is FUN!


----------



## Angela

I received an autographed copy of Jeff's new novella, "The Angel of 1776" in the mail today! It has the picture of Jeff on the back cover that I took of him at our Texas Kindle Meet-up this past spring!     

Thank you, Jeff!!


----------



## telracs

Angela said:


> I received an autographed copy of Jeff's new novella, "The Angel of 1776" in the mail today! It has the picture of Jeff on the back cover that I took of him at our Texas Kindle Meet-up this past spring!
> 
> Thank you, Jeff!!


Didn't know that was the picture you took!


----------



## Jeff

Cobbie said:


> What an honor it is to have one of your photos on the back cover of a book.


Thank you, Cobbie. I'm honored to have my photo taken by Angela. I did give her credit, by the way.


----------



## telracs

Sorry, I didn't read the back cover (except for one word).


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> Sorry, I didn't read the back cover (except for one word).


Now that was mean!


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> Now that was mean!


*giggle* Sorry Jeff. Just remember O-H-O.


----------



## sheltiemom

You picked a great picture for the cover.


----------



## Jeff

Cobbie said:


> Love it! Now Angela has a published work. Of course, this might not be her first.


What could be more appropriate than a photo by Angela (Texas Angel) for a book about an angel?



sheltiemom said:


> You picked a great picture for the cover.


Did you see the angel at the top?


----------



## Cathymw

Great photo, Jeff and Angela!

I won $15 today at our holiday raffle. I spent $5 on tickets, so that's a $10 net.


----------



## Angela

Cobbie said:


> Love it! Now Angela has a published work. Of course, this might not be her first.
> 
> Great cover!


My very first Cobbie and very honored indeed! Right now the book is on display on my mantle and I can't wait to show it off to the family on Christmas Eve!!


----------



## Andra

I got to see my little niece yesterday. AND she still thinks Uncle Duane is great. Also saw a lot of my cousins that I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I'm choosing to see this as a bump. My DD (19 months old) got a can of cherry pie filling off of the table and ate a good portion of it (and getting a bunch of cherry stains on my carpet) before I caught her. She was so proud of herself I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## caseyf6

Christmas with my hubbie-- second year in a row.    After three years before that one where he was gone, a year with him home makes a huge difference.


----------



## Andra

Bump for yesterday - discovering that the Dave Barry and Ridley Pearson Peter Pan books are available on Kindle!
I think the prices are a little high, but I love the books.
And if you are an audiobook person, Jim Dale does the narration and he is wonderful (you just have to get over hearing Harry Potter voices crop up from time to time  )


----------



## 1131

I got my new toaster today and it works!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Technically, this is a bump for yesterday, but I didn't have much chance to get online until last night, and then I was totally bushed: since the weather is supposed to be so nice Friday, we decided that we wanted to try and stay an extra day here in Orlando and head home on Saturday instead of Friday as we'd originally planned (for various reasons). The Tropical Palms RV park where we're staying (which is really nice, BTW!) is packed, and I didn't have any expectation that they'd have any spots available. But hey, asking is free!

Would you believe that our site is the ONLY one in the entire place - out of at least a couple hundred here -  that was available? The gal at the registration desk kept repeating, "I don't believe it...I don't believe it." Then she said, "Go buy a lottery ticket!" I didn't, but probably should have! Talk about divine intervention! LOL!

And my bump for today was book related: I got a really nice email from a reader who'd just finished one of my books and really enjoyed it. That sort of thing is always good for warm fuzzies...


----------



## R. M. Reed

Amazon paid me $14.35!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

R. Reed said:


> Amazon paid me $14.35!


w00t! Every bit counts!


----------



## Andra

DH asked me out on a date!
We're going to do dinner and dancing!


----------



## theaatkinson

Just got back from an amazing massage. ahhhhhh. life is good


----------



## par2323

Dentist informed me that I'm unique.  My saliva gland is on the left side of my mouth and not in the center where most people's are.

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## drenee

Andra said:


> DH asked me out on a date!
> We're going to do dinner and dancing!


That's awesome!! 
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My novel _*No Irish Need Apply*_, won the Red Adept Annual Indie Award 2010 - Top 3 Miscellaneous Genre. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Danced in the snow today. Snowed a little bit for like twenty minutes


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vegas_Asian said:


> Danced in the snow today. Snowed a little bit for like twenty minutes


----------



## loonlover

TCU won the Rose Bowl!!!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I just tied my January 2010 sales numbers... in reverse.


----------



## telracs

Saw Tron: Legacy.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I sold way beyond what I expected with my novel, The Usurper, being on The Kindle Nation Daily. Plus, I had another author leave a comment on my blog telling me that my success with it has prompted him to sign up for the sponsorship.


----------



## kcmay

Well, my bump was yesterday: Florida State won the Chik-Fil-A Bowl! Third straight bowl win for the 'Noles. We're BA-aaack!


----------



## drenee

I accomplished half of a goal I had made for myself.  Organize my Kindle.  How long have we had the ability to make collections?  Way too long for me to keep ignoring it.  So today I have organized everything I have purchased up to December 2009.  
I also figured out how to download audiobooks from my library and get them onto my Nano.  I was able to do it on my old computer, but somehow could never get it to happen on my new one.  Not sure how I accomplished this feat, but I did.
I also paid my bills, did some laundry, and I have my suitcase ready for fiance to put in my car for me.  
deb


----------



## caseyf6

I have lots of bumps (some from yesterday)--

All the Christmas stuff is put away.

Dh and I got to see "True Grit" (awesome) and we went to see Nature in Lights last night.

My younger daughter and I finally got to deliver our gifts for the two Army ladies we've "adopted" while their soldiers are deployed-- if anyone wants information on that, please message me!

Younger daughter got her Christmas thank-you's mailed already, and she helped me cook supper.

Older daughter is cleaning out her backpack and room without me telling her.

Kindle CS is amazing.    Older daughter's K3 has been weird and I think we're one call away from getting a replacement, but we've gotten great service.


----------



## Robin

Anticipating a bump in the next couple of days - cross your fingers for me!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

put together dad's powerpoint presentation. i just copied and pasted everything onto the slides, cuz he didn't know how


----------



## drenee

Robin said:


> Anticipating a bump in the next couple of days - cross your fingers for me!


Crossed. Keep us posted. 
deb


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I had a GREAT day today! I finally heard from my insurance company and they are giving me more money for my totaled car than what I paid for it 3 years ago. I finally have health insurance again so I had a doctor's appointment and didn't have to pay anything. So happy!!


----------



## drenee

Jessica, wonderful news!!  Post pics of your new car please. 
deb


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

No new car for awhile. I'm leaving on Saturday to go back up to school (very small, remote town, so not a lot of cars for sale) and I don't have the check from the insurance yet, so I'll probably go shopping over spring break. I will definitely post pictures then!


----------



## NogDog

My alma mater, Miami U., won their bowl game tonight, also winning the somewhat dubious honor of being the first ever Division I team to go from double-digit losses one season to double-digit wins the next.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

found my camera cord. good I needed it for my hawaii trip next week


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Jessica Billings said:


> I had a GREAT day today! I finally heard from my insurance company and they are giving me more money for my totaled car than what I paid for it 3 years ago. I finally have health insurance again so I had a doctor's appointment and didn't have to pay anything. So happy!!


Your NEW year is looking GOOD!  Congrats Jessica... BTW OT: My DH decided my DD & he NEEDED the XBOX 360 Kinect system... Gotta say... I LOVE it!  Thanks for all your input with it. They took your advice and shopped the games first then went to BestBuy to try them out. SHE loves the Adventure game... and my MIL (turns 70 this month) LOVED the Adventure aquarium leak game! LOL! She was hilarious to watch! Especially sense I slept on the sofa in the family room with my foot being all HUGE and I woke up off and on and there was GG playing the game! Bouncing around all over the place!


----------



## telracs

Theater tickets.  I now have a show in January, February, March and April.


----------



## kcmay

Having my novel featured on DailyCheapReads.com as one of the top four reads of 2010 for reviewer Grace Krispy!!!

It bumped my whole week. In fact, it bumped all of 2011 so far!!


----------



## Robin

Got a new job!! 

I was laid off in December & am so glad to have this settled now & know what I'm going to be doing.


----------



## theaatkinson

great news on the new job!!!

as for me, the computers at work crashed and I got to come home an hour early. yay


----------



## Andra

Looking forward to going out dancing tonight.  Although it may be VERY entertaining for other people if I have to take a muscle relaxer for my back.


----------



## D/W

It's wonderful to read everyone's day-brighteners!

My "bump" today was discovering the 130+ FREE Kaplan books at Amazon.com today (sort by price, lowest to highest)! There are a lot of medical, legal, and test-related books, but some others as well. I am almost embarrassed that I downloaded so many!


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Robin said:


> Got a new job!!
> 
> I was laid off in December & am so glad to have this settled now & know what I'm going to be doing.


Yaaay for a new job! I got my job schedule today for the upcoming semester (I just work part-time as a receptionist in the dorms) and I looove my hours. 10 hours (which is the max. we can have) and all during off-hours, where it won't be super busy and I can just sort mail or read on my Kindle.


----------



## Andra

I picked up DH's birthday cake from Baskin Robbins yesterday and he told me that he had never even tasted and ice cream cake - so I found something unique for him!


----------



## caseyf6

Oh my gosh!  Thank you for the Kaplan recommendation!  I just downloaded a TON.  Wow, thank you!!


----------



## drenee

scarlet said:


> Theater tickets. I now have a show in January, February, March and April.


So very very jealous.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Went to the dog park today. the first time in a LONG time my dog (a lab retreiver) actually played fetch. When the sun was coming down and it started to get cold, one of the other regulars brought in a new dog. thought they got a new dog, but when i talked to them they were actually fostering it. It looked just like my lab (as to coloring and all) expect it was a male and larger (taller, bigger, but fit). He was just adorable and lovable.

So after dropping off my dog to the house before a run to borders and dinner at Cafe Rio, I went home. Mom was cooking and all i could talk about was the lab from the park. She got really into it. After my dad got off the phone, we told him about the dog. My parents are really interested. They are really thinking about this dog. They wanted to take in a rescue or a shelter dog next. Not to mention, he is a couple years older, since we don'tknow whether or not we can take in an actual puppy PUPPy with our schedules.

Fingers crossed we will have an addition to our family.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Got my note taker check from the school!!


----------



## SimonWood

After several months of back and forth, I got the rights back for 4 of my novels from one of my publishers.  I'm very happy.


----------



## Trilby

I got pretty good news about my CT scan. But treatments will continue...


----------



## Andra

It's hard to imagine that getting a shot can be a "bump" for they day, but it is!  I am going to get a steroid shot this afternoon that will hopefully help my fight off the cedar fever that's so bad right now.  I've spent all the time since Christmas alternating between stuffy head and runny nose/scratchy throat coughing and sneezing.  The steroid shots really do seem to perk me up.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Seeing pictures of my neice doing her job lowering the flag at her school...made me so proud!


----------



## SimonWood

Trilby said:


> I got pretty good news about my CT scan. But treatments will continue...


Yay


----------



## Trilby

SimonWood said:


> Yay


Thanks


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> So very very jealous.
> deb


Want to hear what shows?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

DD sold 74 boxes of cookies today despite the bitter cold!


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^  Not counting the online ones, right?


----------



## maryannaevans

I got a gift certificate for a massage for my birthday last month, and I spent it today.  It was wonderful.  

I also met someone who may be organizing a group for serious amateur pianists.  We'd get together every month or so to play the pieces we're working on for each other.  I think that would be fun, and it would give me the impetus to actually practice and get some pieces ready to play.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> ^^^ Not counting the online ones, right?


 Right! Just door-to-door... Another girl did sell in our neighborhood yesterday...  But I believe she is a first year seller so she does not realize she is in OUR territory!


----------



## Andra

Thanks to my steroid shot and a good night's sleep, I am almost back to feeling 100% like myself.
This is the best I've felt since right before Christmas!


----------



## izzy

I got my husband's k2 fixed almost instantly today 
Also found the deployment he is on should be shortened by at least a few months.


----------



## telracs

1-23-11  Spiderman
2-20-11  Road to Qatar
2-27-11  La Cage Aux Folles
3-13-11  Anything Goes
3-20-11  Veggie Conquest contest (hopefully)
4-10-11  Book of Mormon matinee and Rush concert in the evening
4-17-11  Catch Me if You Can


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> When I saw Douglas Hodge on the Tonys I almost emailed you to ask if you had seen that show. It looks like a lot of fun. Spiderman is so innovative and also looks like fun. The others I'm not familiar with but, no doubt, good. I'm jealous.


Actually, I saw the La Cage revival of a few years ago and we weren't planning to see it this time, but I got a discount, and Harvey Fierstein is coming in and we like him. The Spiderman ticket was bought quite a while ago. That show is having serious issues (injuries, bad word of mouth, etc) and I'm annoyed that I paid full price for what is now a preview performance (they've pushed the opening back 3 times). Road to Qatar is off-Broadway and billed as a Hope/Crosby type of show. Book of Mormon is by the guys who wrote South Park. Anything Goes is a revival of the Cole Porter musical. Catch Me if You Can is based on the Leonardo DiCaprio movie. Veggie Conquest is a sort of Iron Chef competition for Vegans. Yummy food.

I'm waiting for discounts for a few more shows, so more to come....


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Define "preview performance".


Technically, a performance before opening night/critics review night. Show is not yet "frozen" (i.e. in its finished state) and changes can be made. In the old days, previews were sold at a discount.


----------



## SimonWood

Andra said:


> Thanks to my steroid shot and a good night's sleep, I am almost back to feeling 100% like myself.
> This is the best I've felt since right before Christmas!


I've been where you are. I'm glad you're sleeping well.


----------



## crebel

izzy said:


> Also found the deployment he is on should be shortened by at least a few months.


That is a tremendous bump!

My bump for the day is that I got a call from American Airlines lost and found and they have my K1 I left in Ohare airport last Saturday. My wonderful DH already bought me a new K3 to replace it, but now I will have my trusty K1 for back-up (he will be home by Fed-Ex on Friday) and, more important now that I have the new K, my Oberon Forest cover! When it was gone 30 minutes after I left it on a chair and hadn't been turned in by the time we were back thru Ohare yesterday, I figured it was gone forever.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I have new followers on Twitter!  This is good.  I love followers.  It just has a ring to it, doesn't it. LOL.


----------



## Andra

My thump for today turned into a bump because Discount Tire was able to repair my tire (and they didn't charge me!)
We also had a really good counseling session last night.


----------



## Andra

The Newcomer ChaCha dance class that we attended last night was a lot of fun!


----------



## NogDog

The daughter of some very good friends of mine just earned her PhD in chemistry after successfully defending her dissertation -- a good thing since she already has a post-doc position lined up to start this month. 

Makes me feel a bit old, though.


----------



## crebel

My K1 left at OHare airport last Saturday was just returned via Fed-Ex.  I am amazed it was found, that is was turned in to lost and found, and that he is home safe and sound albeit a little tired (battery almost dead).  He is in perfect working order and was still wearing his Oberon cover which I have already refurbished with velcro for the new K3.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I finished editing novel number 3! Will be online shortly...


----------



## drenee

scarlet said:


> Want to hear what shows?


YES!!!


----------



## telracs

To save drenee paging back to find the list.... (and since I've now added a show in May to the list)


1-23-11  Spiderman
2-20-11  Road to Qatar
2-27-11  La Cage Aux Folles
3-13-11  Anything Goes
3-20-11  Veggie Conquest contest (hopefully)
4-10-11   Book of Mormon matinee and Rush concert in the evening
4-17-11   Catch Me if You Can
5-22-11  Sister Act


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Scarlet.  
I am very very jealous.  One of these days I'm going to make it to New York with my daughter and see as many shows as I can.
deb


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> Thank you, Scarlet.
> I am very very jealous. One of these days I'm going to make it to New York with my daughter and see as many shows as I can.
> deb


talk to me about when you plan on coming. Friends don't let friends pay full price for shows.

I'm hoping to get discounts for Priscilla and Wonderland and add those to May or June. If I don't get discounts, I'll probably buy full price tickets for Wonderland for my birthday in July.


----------



## drenee

I will definitely do that.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

got some painting done on the house (getting a house to sell really really is NOT fun)


----------



## Annalog

One chick sitting on each shoulder while sitting in the chicken pen and typing on this thread. I can see their reflections on my netbook screen. 

ETA: Their little feet tickle!


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^  I wish we could see a picture of that!


----------



## AnnetteL

Last night watched my daughter in the school play. She had a teacher come up afterward shocked that she was so awesome on stage--and vocal. (She's quiet and shy in class.)

Then today my entire family got together for pictures--all siblings and spouses and grandkids. I have a nephew leaving this week for a 2-year church mission, so it was quite the get-together. Love hanging out with my family. I swear, my brother should have been a stand-up comic. Great times.


----------



## Annalog

Susan in VA said:


> ^^^ I wish we could see a picture of that!


I tried but the batteries had died in the camera and I could not get up to get new ones.


----------



## crebel

Woo Hoo!  There is a post in the WC from Tracey Alley.  How fabulous that she is recovering well enough to post and that her sister made sure she got access to a computer.  Best bump of the year!


----------



## Jeff

Yup.


----------



## Tripp

My sister told me that her daughter had an ultrasound this week and found out that she is going to have a boy. (I already knew she was pregnant)  She and her husband are going to name him William Wallace.  My dad was named Wallace Waldo, so this little guy is going to be named after my dad in two ways, by middle name and by initials.  My dad has been gone for almost 13 years, so this news made me teary eyed in a good way.


----------



## telracs

bought more theater tickets.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

MY bump is that I was the 77777 person to read this thread!


----------



## drenee

scarlet said:


> bought more theater tickets.


More details please.


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> More details please.


4-24-11 How to Succeed in Business without really trying.
Starring Daniel Radcliffe.


----------



## john_a_karr

Van Gogh, Encore was on the Kindle Nation blog today and saw a nice bump in sales.


----------



## telracs

came in to find a box of Godiva on my desk.


----------



## Talia Jager

I hit my 2nd goal of 50 books sold! Now on to 100!!


----------



## NogDog

scarlet said:


> came in to find a box of Godiva on my desk.


Secret admirer, or a boss who knows how to motivate?


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> Secret admirer, or a boss who knows how to motivate?


one of the other managers who went shopping this weekend.


----------



## Andra

catching up on bumps from the weekend:
1. DH's best friend, his wife and their two kids came to see us Saturday and stayed through Monday.
2. Cousin Cara babysat Saturday night so we were able to go out dancing.
3. We had crockpot stew Sunday that was wonderful (and cornbread!).
4. My little niece called Sunday to tell Uncle Duane "Happy Birthday." (She was a little late, but it was too cute!)
5. DH and I had a private dance lesson before the Intermediate Country Swing class Monday and learned the moves from last week and this week - hopefully they will stick now.  We did the Pony Turn and the Alternate Pony.


----------



## telracs

One more additional theater ticket....

2-6-11 American Idiot


Spoiler



with Melissa Etheridge as Saint Jimmy


----------



## vikingwarrior22

my dw and her bff are so wonderful!


----------



## telracs

and another theater ticket....

3-27-11  Priscilla Queen of the Desert.

Now I'm just waiting for one more discount!


----------



## SimonWood

packing my bags for hawaii.  it's a getaway after my wife was pronounced cancer free...


----------



## Robin

Congrats on your wife being pronounced cancer free!!


----------



## drenee

SimonWood said:


> packing my bags for hawaii. it's a getaway after my wife was pronounced cancer free...


Congratulations. That is awesome news!! 
deb


----------



## JimC1946

My new Kindle 3 came today. My wife and I both had K2s, but I gave mine to our best friend who loves to read but couldn't afford a Kindle. I was reading on an iPad, but I always missed my Kindle. When I saw a K3 in the wild a few days ago, I played around with it for a few minutes, then went home and ordered one.


----------



## Geoffrey

Came in this morning and our primary software application was crippled.  Warehouses couldn't ship, the order desk couldn't create orders, 2nd line support didn't think it was issue because the servers looked fine .... I had people lined up at my desk, my mobile in one hand, my desk phone in the other having two different conversations about it .... not a favorite moment in my work life.


.... and out of the blue an IM window popped up from my partner with an Amazon gift certificate number and him telling me to go buy some books.


----------



## telracs

walking through central park taking pictures of trees in the snow.


----------



## AnnetteL

Son got an award at school today--total surprise to him. Very cool moment for me.


----------



## drenee

scarlet said:


> walking through central park taking pictures of trees in the snow.


I'm waiting for pictures also.

My bump is that we finally have a secretary and I got to take the day off. 
deb


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> I'm waiting for pictures also.


I will try and upload pictures tonight.

I also took some more funk reflection shots.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I got my excess financial aide money for skooool! YAY!


----------



## 16205

My grandmother is doing very well after a heart attack last week.  Thankful for that.


----------



## drenee

Danielle, that's wonderful news.  Wishing her a speedy recovery.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

beach and around the island trip


----------



## telracs

because it's 14 degrees, they cancelled the track work on my train so I didn't have to hike to the express train.  and will get home at a reasonable hour tonight.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My mom is finally home from the hospital.. It's been 5 very long months.


----------



## telracs

Luvmy4brats said:


> My mom is finally home from the hospital.. It's been 5 very long months.


Yippee! Glad to hear it!


----------



## loonlover

Great news, Heather!


----------



## drenee

Wonderful news, Heather.

Scarlet, glad you didn't have to walk as far.  
deb


----------



## crebel

Luvmy4brats said:


> My mom is finally home from the hospital.. It's been 5 very long months.


Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## 911jason

Luvmy4brats said:


> My mom is finally home from the hospital.. It's been 5 very long months.


YAY!!!


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Yay, I had lots of bumps to catch up on reading. 

My bump for the day is finally receiving the outline for a presentation I'm doing on Tuesday. I wasn't sure if my partner was reliable or not, but the presentation looks amazing and I think it'll be perfect for our class (our discussion has to be around 70 minutes long, so she agreed to make the outline and I agreed to present it). Hurrah for hard-working partners that do their share of the job!


----------



## Andra

Yay! For everyone's bumps especially Heather's!  My bump is enjoying the fire with DH tonight.


----------



## caseyf6

My bump is a quiet evening at home, feeling better.


----------



## telracs

caseyf6 said:


> My bump is a quiet evening at home, feeling better.


glad to hear you're feeling better. if you're looking for some fun, join us in CHAT.


----------



## AnnetteL

I got a nap.

This is truly noteworthy. And it was SO needed!


----------



## Talia Jager

I've got a couple. My youngest is finally eating a bit of table food (she was diagnosed with texture aversion) and I have sold a few more books. Every time I log into Amazon and see the number going up, I get very excited!


----------



## Susan in VA

Great news, Heather!


----------



## Robin

So good to hear your Mom is coming home!


----------



## Annalog

Great news, Heather!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

This was actually my bump for yesterday and I just had to mention it because it was unusual and I thought maybe someone else might have done something similar.  I attended a celebration for Robert Burns, Scotland's famous 18th century poet sponsored by the Port Arthur Little Theater.  It was wonderful.  Lots of toasting and singing and piping and drumming and then, of course, the haggis!! If you never do anything else in the world, you should try some haggis.


----------



## telracs

Brendan Carroll said:


> ! If you never do anything else in the world, you should try some haggis.


No, you shouldn't.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I lost two pounds this week (and don't say, "Did you look behind you?") ... only 8 more to go before I reach my goal.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Luvmy4brats said:


> My mom is finally home from the hospital.. It's been 5 very long months.


Great news Luv. I know you all feel so relieved to have her back where she belongs.


----------



## Margaret

Luv - I am so happy to hear your good news.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> If you never do anything else in the world, you should try some haggis.





scarlet said:


> No, you shouldn't.


Scarlet, maybe some authors feel that they need to try it as_ research_? For authenticity in their descriptions and all that.


----------



## Susan in VA

Several bumps yesterday...  

...  an unexpected and very nice thank-you email

...  an unexpected chatty email from an old friend of 25 years or so (we'd been out of touch for nearly a year)

...  finally figured out what to do with several types of crafts supplies (fabric and yarn) that have been sitting around for years

...  a surprise "just-because" gift from a friend

...  and I finally finished one of the two leaning-tower-of-Pisa piles of paperwork on my desk over the weekend!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Two weeks ago, I lost my job (and got it back at 1/2 pay the same day), which made me blue, but life is life and it's not the last straw. I'm still breathing. Well, you say - where's the "bump?" Well, I figured out a way to close the gap ($600 short-fall per month) by drawing on savings until I reach social security and then, I prayed (a lot). Every day for the last two weeks, God has opened up a window (an extra source of funding found, an overtime opportunity, a delay in my pay change for a week, some stocks my brother found amongst my late Dad's estate, some veteran benefits etc. etc.) However, today I was called into the office and 1/2 of the lost pay check was restored (BUMP), because my bosses fought for me. So there's the "bump." Instead of a $600 short fall a month, it'll be $300, and most of that is covered by my royalties. Funny how I never felt like a victim in all this. I just took the high-road and was determined to survive. I mean, if I could survived an American Gulag, I can survive most anything, because God had opened the window and the fresh air streamed in.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## 911jason

That's awesome Ed. It's refreshing to see your positive attitude in such a potentially negative situation!



Susan in VA said:


> Scarlet, maybe some authors feel that they need to try it as_ research_? For authenticity in their descriptions and all that.


If they're researching a _HORROR_ novel, maybe.


----------



## telracs

Finally got a discount for Wonderland. So, last theater tickets in place, May 8th....


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I actually have a bump to mention today. In fact, I have two bumps. First, I got a 5 star review from Red Adept for my book Serendipity House. Then I got the cover pic for my new book Where Dreams Are Born. So I'm a happy camper today.

Joyce


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Joyce DeBacco said:


> I actually have a bump to mention today. In fact, I have two bumps. First, I got a 5 star review from Red Adept for my book Serendipity House. Then I got the cover pic for my new book Where Dreams Are Born. So I'm a happy camper today.
> 
> Joyce


Congratz!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Great news, Joyce. I'm at work and haven't downloaded the Kindle blog yet, but I'll make a point when I get home. Congratulations.

Ed Patterson


----------



## drenee

Just read your bump post, Ed.  I too commend your positive attitude.  
I have never felt it constructive to whine about something that was out of our control.

Scarlet - I talked to my daughter, and we are discussing perhaps an early fall NY trip.  
Depends on my treatments.
deb


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> Scarlet - I talked to my daughter, and we are discussing perhaps an early fall NY trip.
> Depends on my treatments.
> deb


That's a bump for me!


----------



## NogDog

FedEx delivered my new keyboard today (in spite of the snow). I successfully installed it into my notebook without too much trouble outside of the cables being pretty tricky to reconnect -- except one of the 4 screws that holds it to the keyboard frame managed to escape. I'm sure I'll hear it next time I run the vacuum cleaner. Seems to be working well, though it doesn't feel quite right: the keys all move easily without that mushiness of a couple years' worth of dust and dog hair that had built up in the old one.


----------



## TCLuvs2read

I teach technology at my school, grades K-5Th grade. This month I am teaching Internet Safety to my upper grades (3 -5Th). This week is how to make strong Passwords. After I demonstrated how to make a password with 8 characters today, an excited third grade student blurts out "My mom's password is......" I quickly say stop, stop I don't want to hear what your mom's password is. He looks at me and says but my mom's password...."Stop, I say again to him." I don't need to know your mom's password. He looks at me innocently and says, "but Mrs. _____ you don't know where we live!"


----------



## originalgrissel

Finished the sweet little poncho I started crocheting Monday for my 4 yr old nieces  birthday this weekend. Aside from a beret, this is the first wearable crochet project I've made & it came out really cute! Hopefully she will like it...now I'm considering making a purse to go with it...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Having the backup generator kick in like it's supposed to in the middle of a winter storm! Last year we were out for three days and froze. Only out for about an hour so far, but lots of customers in this area are down. 

But we're toasty warm with lights, heat, fridge, freezer, stove, hot water, laptops, and even Verizon Mi-Fi to connect to the web!


----------



## NogDog

I was outside shoveling the 8" of snow on the driveway -- fortunately I got the first 4" yesterday or it would have been a foot -- when two neighbor girls with shovels came by looking for work. I struck a deal to give them $20 to shovel my sidewalk, which I did not do yesterday and had the full foot of snow, plus to clear the huge pile that the snow plow left at the end of the driveway. As we were working and I realized how heavy this snowfall was plus I saw what crappy shovels they were using -- a garden or construction type shovel and a small, flimsy snow shovel that was falling apart, I felt kind of bad for them. I let them use my bigger, sturdier shovel when I was done with the not so difficult stuff. Then I asked them if they were going to spend the money they made today on video games or clothes, and they both said in unison that they were going to save it. At that point I caved in and gave them another $10 (about all that was left in my wallet). It was heartening to see at least a couple teens willing to work and not just for instant gratification.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

dh's ipod died today (not the bump) and since it had been slowly edging towards death, we had talked about replacing it.  DH called and told me it finally died and he was going to pick up a new one today (he listens to audiobooks to and from work to keep him awake) and that he would go ahead and pick me up a new Kindle (which we had also talked about, but farther along in the future).  So when he get's home, I'll have a graphite 3G kindle!  He'll get my K2 (so he can listen to text to speech) and I'll have something else to obsess over!


----------



## crebel

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> dh's ipod died today (not the bump) and since it had been slowly edging towards death, we had talked about replacing it. DH called and told me it finally died and he was going to pick up a new one today (he listens to audiobooks to and from work to keep him awake) and that he would go ahead and pick me up a new Kindle (which we had also talked about, but farther along in the future). So when he get's home, I'll have a graphite 3G kindle! He'll get my K2 (so he can listen to text to speech) and I'll have something else to obsess over!


Woo Hoo!! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## mlewis78

NogDog said:


> I was outside shoveling the 8" of snow on the driveway -- fortunately I got the first 4" yesterday or it would have been a foot -- when two neighbor girls with shovels came by looking for work. I struck a deal to give them $20 to shovel my sidewalk, which I did not do yesterday and had the full foot of snow, plus to clear the huge pile that the snow plow left at the end of the driveway. As we were working and I realized how heavy this snowfall was plus I saw what crappy shovels they were using -- a garden or construction type shovel and a small, flimsy snow shovel that was falling apart, I felt kind of bad for them. I let them use my bigger, sturdier shovel when I was done with the not so difficult stuff. Then I asked them if they were going to spend the money they made today on video games or clothes, and they both said in unison that they were going to save it. At that point I caved in and gave them another $10 (about all that was left in my wallet). It was heartening to see at least a couple teens willing to work and not just for instant gratification.


Nice of you!


----------



## TCLuvs2read

crebel said:


> Woo Hoo!! Enjoy!!!!


Congrats! It will be one year this Feb. 15 that you are a smoker who doesn't.


----------



## NogDog

Mom was released from the hospital today and is back home. I was pretty surprised when she called me from her home to let me know, as I sort of figured at least one specialist or two who had to perform or interpret some test would not have made it in through the snow. So, while her situation is still grave, at least she's back home with Dad -- who will no longer be home alone at night nor have to drive to and from the hospital. While the big "thump" is still in effect, it's still a minor victory of sorts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

We got 8 inches of snow as well. . .and lost power last night.  So, this morning, I stoked up the fire and when it got light out I went to do the walks. . . .a neighbor did my driveway for me. . .he got to use our snowblower and then he used it as well on his drive.  Then I put the teakettle on the wood stove and made coffee for his wife which made both of them happy.


----------



## Susan in VA

Six inches of snow mixed with ice here, and no power from last night until today. My bump is that it _did _come back on today.... according to the news there are still over 100,000 people without power in the area, now for a second night. We're the lucky ones.

And amazingly, the County saw fit to plow my little street this time, only 12 hours after it stopped snowing! Usually we don't see a plow until 2-3 days after a snowfall.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Going to a bar with mom for the first time. This is going to be interesting. She asked me randomly in the car today, if I would go with her. She was the parent that freaked that I tried wine (at home while reading). So we will see how it goes


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> dh's ipod died today (not the bump) and since it had been slowly edging towards death, we had talked about replacing it. DH called and told me it finally died and he was going to pick up a new one today (he listens to audiobooks to and from work to keep him awake) and that he would go ahead and pick me up a new Kindle (which we had also talked about, but farther along in the future). So when he get's home, I'll have a graphite 3G kindle! He'll get my K2 (so he can listen to text to speech) and I'll have something else to obsess over!





crebel said:


> Woo Hoo!! Enjoy!!!!


it gets even better! DH comes home w/ my new kindle (love the screen) and the new ipod. As we're getting stuff ready for dinner he asks me if I would mind if I got the new ipod and he took mine since he's so much harder on smaller electronics than I am. So not only did I get a graphite 3g K3 yesterday, but I got the newest 32g ipod touch (it has a camera). Needless to say, DH had to ask me to come spend time w/ him b/c I was too busy setting up both new toys to my preferences.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> it gets even better! DH comes home w/ my new kindle (love the screen) and the new ipod. As we're getting stuff ready for dinner he asks me if I would mind if I got the new ipod and he took mine since he's so much harder on smaller electronics than I am. So not only did I get a graphite 3g K3 yesterday, but I got the newest 32g ipod touch (it has a camera). Needless to say, DH had to ask me to come spend time w/ him b/c I was too busy setting up both new toys to my preferences.


So...does your DH have any other new electronics that he'd like to buy anyone else? I sure could use a new iPod myself... *cough, nudge, cough, wink* 

Congrats on all of the new toys!


----------



## caseyf6

New toys are always great bumps.    Nice that he admitted he was harder on stuff than you are.

Nog, glad she is home.  That's a nice bump, too.

And Ed, I love your attitude.   Prayer and focus are pretty amazing things.

My bump is that a friend of mine and I are following the "My One Word" blog.  She finally chose her one word to work on for the year, and I mentioned I'd made a pic of my word. She asked me to make one for her- it's fun and simple on publisher but it was nice to be asked.


----------



## telracs

crumbs cupcakes.  peanut butter assortment...


----------



## kcmay

The first pizza I've had in months! It was sooooo yummy.

And a new 5-star review. Always gives my day a big boost.

It was a *gorgeous* day today, so I took my pooch to the dog park where she ran her hiney off and had a great time. An entertaining acquaintance was there with her dobie (who's several inches taller than my rottie, but my girl outweighs him by 25 lbs), so I got to yak it up and yuk it up with her for a while.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I wore my Totoro hat today.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I got all mah stuff moved on Saturday, got it all unpacked on Sunday and didn't wake up sore today! YAY!


----------



## Andra

DH and I took my niece to Dairy Queen Saturday night for dessert.
For the record, yes, she did eat more than she got on her face


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Just finished my week-long book launch promo. It was exhausting, but very fun.


----------



## Talia Jager

My youngest two children had their check-ups today and both made out just fine


----------



## telracs

Prazzie's back.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I am on the internet at home! There is electricity here!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Andra said:


> DH and I took my niece to Dairy Queen Saturday night for dessert.
> For the record, yes, she did eat more than she got on her face


Love it!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

My bump today was getting the form 1099s from Amazon and seeing how much I made from Kindle store sales last year! A big thanks to all my readers!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I survived another trip to Houston!! Unscathed and relatively stirred, but not shaken.


----------



## SimonWood

Nice ice cream pic, Syria.

My bump came from the website, Pixel of Ink, who highlighted one of my books and I got a nice little sales bump because of it.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Peppermint Hershey kisses! 

It's a small bump, but I'll take it!


----------



## Talia Jager

SNOW    Well, if it does snow. Living in the southeast part of TX, I don't get to see snow much. So, I'm very excited that we might get a couple inches. I sure hope that the weathermen are right!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Got to feed my friend's snake today   ...yes i mean an actual snake (python), I say this cuz my other one of my friends thought i was talking about something else (   ) as we conversed before class. its was a blush miscommunication. 

We picked up the rat at the exotic pet store and went back to the apartment. Weird how everyone thought I would be the one to freak out. well i was playing with the rat on the drive back from the store.


----------



## Susan in VA

Pythons need lunch too... Before feeding them, we used to name the mice after unpopular politicians and rulers. As I recall we had a Nero and an Idi Amin and a Mussolini, among others. _<chomp>_


----------



## crebel

The sun is shining!


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

I got the cover art for my new book.


----------



## Andra

We got a snow day!!!
Spending it in front of the fire with my kitties, my Kindle and my komputer (sorry).
The funny thing is that the sun is shining and we may get above freezing for the first time in 3-4 days...

ETA - We are at 33 degrees and the cold water just started working at the kitchen sink again!  Life is good!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

No work today. Happy time!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Nothing specific today, just a trend towards financial recovery. I have electricity, I was able to pay a way past due bill to eBay, and I have full time, if low paid, work. I was also able to buy my first Kindle (I read on my iPod...but soon I hope to have a K3) book for a while. I'm not out of the woods and an illness or injury could ruin it all, but right now I feel pretty good.


----------



## crebel

R. Reed said:


> Nothing specific today, just a trend towards financial recovery. I have electricity, I was able to pay a way past due bill to eBay, and I have full time, if low paid, work. I was also able to buy my first Kindle (I read on my iPod...but soon I hope to have a K3) book for a while. I'm not out of the woods and an illness or injury could ruin it all, but right now I feel pretty good.


Great bump. Congratulations and continued success on the road to financial recovery!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Slept better last night. Coughing is going down but my eyes r still red and I was able to keep down most of dinner last night


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH arranged for his parents to watch DD over night so we can have a date tonight!  Is there a bump any bigger than having a date w/ your spouse sans kids?  I think not


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

We had a "Snow Day" at our school so DD, hubby and I drove up North to a friend's house... we did not get snow but my DD dressed in her snow gear and played in the ice off & on for hours! SHe was disappointed that it did not snow, but that only lasted a few seconds... once she discovered the ice scraper I have for my windshield she had a BLAST scraping ice from all of the windows and the glass patio table! She was in LOVE!


----------



## Sporadic

Converted the scripts of the last five unproduced episodes of Mission Hill (really funny cartoon - the scripts were released by the creators) to .MOBI and spent the morning reading them on the Kindle. Very funny stuff. Shame it was canceled before they could animate them.

http://missionhill.tripod.com/mh_lost.htm


----------



## Ciareader

Curled up on the couch with my kitties while reading a book on my new Kindle: Coffee Shop Chronicles of New Orleans http://amzn.to/hk3oN7


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The realization that I am really getting a good ride out of my life !!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I got my first fanmail for my new release. I wasn't expecting that. It made my whole weekend.


----------



## Robin

Its cold here & rainy, but I am leaving today for a place where it is summer!


----------



## Tripp

I posted on the thump thread that our less than 2 year old Thomasville couch had sprung some springs.  Well, they have had it for a week to repair it.  I got a call yesterday and the main office wants the couch returned to the factory because I think there may be a design defect (I am reading between the lines here).  They are giving us a brand new replacement couch.  

This customer service ranks up there with Amazon.  I have been very impressed with how they have been treating me and their customer rep has been wonderful.  I will recommend Thomasville to anyone with no hesitation.


----------



## Andra

DH asked me to go out dancing tonight!


----------



## geoffthomas

My bump today is that Mike Hicks is about to release his new book: Season Of The Harvest.

Just sayin......


----------



## drenee

Got home last night and smelled a very bad smell when I entered the kitchen.  My fridge was not working.  
The bump is I unplugged it, left it a few minutes, plugged it back in and it's been working ever since.  
Of course, I lost everything, but since I'm not here all week I didn't really have much in it anyway.  
I'd say $150.00 worth of meats and condiments mostly.  
I don't have to buy a new fridge or get a repairman out...I hope.
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Surprised to see that I am now "Lewis Carroll" status.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Dispite having the flu and now a cold (w/ a little side bit of losing my voice), this weekend has been fun.  DH called his parents and arranged for them to take DD overnight so we could go out on a date (dinner, then walking it off @ the mall) and then they watched her most of today as well so DH and I could go to Lexington to buy him a new camera.  It's been really nice to have DH pretty much all to myself for the weekend (and my ILs are always over the moon to babysit)


----------



## JMelzer

Seeing my 5 year old niece sit in front of the TV and watch Legend and love every minute of it. Then fall asleep with her stuffed giraffe by her side. So cute!


----------



## telracs

Melissa Etheridge as St. Jimmy in American Idiot.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I got a nap and then the hubby cooked dinner.


----------



## Tatiana

My new washer was delivered today two hours earlier than it was supposed to be.  The delivery and installation took 10 minutes.


----------



## caseyf6

People thought my new haircut was cute.    Since I went in for a "chin-length bob" and ended up with a style that was described as similar to Julia Roberts' "Tink" hairstyle from "Hook", hearing compliments helps a lot.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Did the "jailbreak" download and now have wonderful nautical themed sleep screens on my K-3

....but I DID feel guilty "deleting" Jules Verne on is birthday !!  Sorry J.  Happy Birthday.


----------



## geoffthomas

How about the "just-released" new Mike Hicks book: Season of Harvest - available today for $.99.
But the price will go back to a more normal price right away.



I got it.
I read it.
I love it.

Just sayin.....

Oh yeah - we had a great Tuesday Chat last night - even Harvey came by.


----------



## daveconifer

I got a thump (pulled over for speeding) and then a bump (only gave me a warning -- sometimes it pays to be polite)...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> How about the "just-released" new Mike Hicks book: Season of Harvest - available today for $.99.
> 
> I got it.
> I read it.
> I love it.


..........and I ordered it. Looks like a good read. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Andra

Bump for yesterday - DH and I checked out of our Bronze Level 1 in Progressive 2-Step. Basically it was a critique session in front of the dance studio dude in charge and we had to demonstrate the first three patterns separately and then dance around the room.  This was the first check-out for us and I was nervous enough to mess up on the dance part, but we still did well enough to check out.  So now we are looking for other dances where we are pretty confident about the first patterns so we can check out on those too.


----------



## intinst

We have had several inches of snow fall today, but I do not have to drive to work because for only the third time in 33 years of working at DFJC, the plant closed.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

decided to start a blog and suddenly realized I've started reading a lot more the last couple of days ^^

(also 90s music rocks ^^ I'm a real 90s girl)


----------



## drenee

Radiologist appointment today. No radiation!!  
deb


----------



## TheRiddler

ACS confirmed I have done enough to qualify for 60 points towards my Australia visa - yippee!!


----------



## JFHilborne

BF left a new bottle of wine in the fridge, started my 4th novel a little merrier


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Completed, submitted and had approved; an application package for a really cool job.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

drenee said:


> Radiologist appointment today. No radiation!! 
> deb


Yay, Deb!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Saw some sun today. Felt good.


----------



## telracs

someone's coming to NYC in April and we get to meet!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

reading. remembering how I used to love to sit back and lose myself in a story.
I seem to fall asleep reading from a book, but I don't seem to have this problem when using the kindle.


----------



## crebel

Woo Hoo!  Cataract surgery already scheduled for next Wednesday.  That is less than 3 weeks from diagnosis to 1st surgery.  2nd eye on March 9, so my vision issues should be resolved within the next month.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Woo Hoo! Cataract surgery already scheduled for next Wednesday. That is less than 3 weeks from diagnosis to 1st surgery. 2nd eye on March 9, so my vision issues should be resolved within the next month.


Glad they're not doing them both at the same time!


----------



## crebel

scarlet said:


> Glad they're not doing them both at the same time!


Yes, he says they NEVER do. That because of the inherent risks, no matter how small, they are not going to touch the second eye until they know the first one works and heals properly. I don't anticipate any problems and am pretty excited about the expected results.


----------



## J Dean

Another day without government intervention.  What more could one be thankful for?


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> Woo Hoo! Cataract surgery already scheduled for next Wednesday. That is less than 3 weeks from diagnosis to 1st surgery. 2nd eye on March 9, so my vision issues should be resolved within the next month.


Glad to hear you've got it scheduled. I'll hopefully be able to contact the surgeon's office tomorrow to reschedule my appointment. He only sees patients in the office on Tuesday and Thursday, so no telling how long before I can get in when Intinst can take me.

Will you have any down time such as avoiding driving?


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Good luck crebel!
and you too loonlover.

reading reading reading like I haven't done in so long ^^


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Had a nice phone chat with an old friend....his son has just returned (safely) from Afghanistan !!


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Glad to hear you've got it scheduled. I'll hopefully be able to contact the surgeon's office tomorrow to reschedule my appointment. He only sees patients in the office on Tuesday and Thursday, so no telling how long before I can get in when Intinst can take me.
> 
> Will you have any down time such as avoiding driving?


I am so pleased the surgery was scheduled so quickly. The surgeon tells me the 3 weeks between the first and second surgery may be difficult as one eye sees "normally" and the other still needs glasses. Removing the lens from my glasses on the first side won't help because the eye that will still have a prescription lens will see things at a different size from the lens-free eye and can lead to a constant state of motion sickness trying to compensate for having two different visual perceptions at the same time - doesn't that sound like fun? I will probably go with patching the "bad" eye for the 3 weeks and we will see what happens. My vision has deteriorated enough that I can't drive safely now, so I guess another month won't matter. He didn't say anything else about restrictions (lifting, etc.)



Cobbie said:


> That's on my "To Do" list this year so I'll be interested to hear about your experience.


I will keep you posted!


----------



## loonlover

Thanks, Chris.  I will only be having one eye done so I am sure there will be differences.  I just hope the doctor's office is able to open today so I can reschedule my visit.


----------



## traceya

Just found out my younger sister had her new baby girl - two months premmie unfortunately but the baby is doing well and breathing on her own and mum is stable after a bit of a scary moment with some bleeding.
Can't wait to see my newest niece but it's a bit rough on the family at the moment.  J and I are in QEII hospital, Bernadette is in Logan hospital and the new bub is in the Royal Brisbane so the families having to do a lot of running around at the mo'.  Still very exciting to have a new baby.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I found out that there's a Weather Museum in Houston and it's less than 3 miles from my house! How exciting for the weather nerd that I am! 

It looks like it's mostly children at the museum, but I can still go right?!   

I'll just bring my 6 year old and use him as an excuse to go! YAY for being a parent! Heh...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

A monstrous piece of chocolate cake.....


----------



## telracs

someone else is coming to NY in March.


----------



## Andra

Purple iris!


----------



## telracs

a friend found me a copy of the Ladyhawke soundtrack.


----------



## Sienna_98

My all-time favorite soundtrack!!!    Congrats.


----------



## kindlequeen

Waking up to an email that says, "The love of your life sent you an Amazon gift card!"


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

A gorgeous box of chocolates from my DH. 

And I woke up to find a lovely email from a reader. She and a friend are reading the series at the same time, and are constantly texting each other about the books. I do love readers.


----------



## Andra

I must have the sweetest most thoughtful husband in the world.  We have had an extraordinary Valentine's this year so far (events started last Friday) and are looking forward to a few more later in the week.
It's been amazing to spend time with each other and do nice things for each other.
(In case you are wondering, we celebrated our 17th anniversary last October).


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Finished up a contract job (Iowa) and will be headed home (Nevada) in a couple of days. !!

Yeah !! Its Springtime there....


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

my "you're this many words behind on your goal" stat fell under 26000... that is new for me ^^


----------



## Valmore Daniels

The radio at work just played a great set of some of my favorite songs. Sometimes it's the simple things that brighten your day.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

the baby I was babysitting fell asleep on me.  I'd forgotten how great it was to hold a sleeping baby.  My other bump was that my 21 month old wasn't trying to hurt him, she wanted to hold him or shush him


----------



## patrisha w.

I noticed today that my week-old SAD light seems to be having a very positive effect on me. I was actually getting things done and for the last three days I didn't feel as if I needed a nap after lunch.

I live in Vermont and we have had a lot of snow and many dark cloudy days. I really wish I had bought this light sooner..


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Bought my airline tickets today.....headed home (Nevada) Thursday  !! Yeah !


----------



## Andra

DH found the soundtrack for Big Trouble in Little China and I'm listening to it now!


----------



## crebel

I am home from my cataract surgery and it was a piece of cake!  Other than feeling like a have an eyelash or something in the surgical eye (which will go away in a day or so), I feel great and I am typing this with just a pair of dollar store cheater glasses on for now.  Amazing, I can't imagine how wonderful it will be when the 2nd eye is done March 9.  Thank God for the expertise of doctors.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

gratz crebel!

my bump was a nice afternoon nap ^^


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> I am home from my cataract surgery and it was a piece of cake! Other than feeling like a have an eyelash or something in the surgical eye (which will go away in a day or so), I feel great and I am typing this with just a pair of dollar store cheater glasses on for now. Amazing, I can't imagine how wonderful it will be when the 2nd eye is done March 9. Thank God for the expertise of doctors.


yippee


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> I am home from my cataract surgery and it was a piece of cake! Other than feeling like a have an eyelash or something in the surgical eye (which will go away in a day or so), I feel great and I am typing this with just a pair of dollar store cheater glasses on for now. Amazing, I can't imagine how wonderful it will be when the 2nd eye is done March 9. Thank God for the expertise of doctors.


Hooray!!!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

crebel said:


> I am home from my cataract surgery and it was a piece of cake! Other than feeling like a have an eyelash or something in the surgical eye (which will go away in a day or so), I feel great and I am typing this with just a pair of dollar store cheater glasses on for now. Amazing, I can't imagine how wonderful it will be when the 2nd eye is done March 9. Thank God for the expertise of doctors.


YAY!


----------



## Annalog

When DH had his cataract surgery a few years ago, he was not supposed to bend down or do a few other things that would change the pressure in his eyes. Not as bad as he had feared.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Had an "Efficiency Attack" today and accomplished soooo much...
Treating myself to a steak dinner to celebrate !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> I am home from my cataract surgery and it was a piece of cake! Other than feeling like a have an eyelash or something in the surgical eye (which will go away in a day or so), I feel great and I am typing this with just a pair of dollar store cheater glasses on for now. Amazing, I can't imagine how wonderful it will be when the 2nd eye is done March 9. Thank God for the expertise of doctors.


Congratulations ! I am so happy for you....
Walter


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

The proof of my next novel came in the mail today. So far, everything looks great!


----------



## tsilver

I improvised on a soup and it turned out pretty good. My kids used to tell me not to get creative because my creations ususally ended up badly. Anyhow, I had some frozen _Tabatchnick Yankee Bean Soup_ and I added little corns, water chestnuts, garbanzo beans, yellow hominy, baby carrots and a couple of cups of water. The soup by itself is a little too salty for me but with all the added ingredients and water, it was just right. I didn't need to add any seasonings because the frozen soup had enough seasoning. I might try some of their other soups. Yum! I love soup.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

watching and humming along with old disney songs ^^


----------



## drenee

Yay Chris!!

My bump: 65 degrees in the mountains of WV. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Glad to hear it Chris.  Makes me really ready to see the surgeon.


----------



## JFHilborne

I did a little pre-planning, got a little more organized than usual, and found a way to save myself $352.


----------



## Susan in VA

Great news, Chris!

NapCat, how does one make an "Efficiency Attack" happen?  I could use one of those.....

Bump here:  Made it through part one of my root canal with no problems.  A little fuzzy from painkillers, but otherwise fine.  Part two is next week.


----------



## AnnetteL

After a day of weeping, wailing, and gnashing of teeth (finding out that I'd been reassigned editors with my traditional publisher), I found a package of treats on my doorstep from my old editor. (Additional proof that I hit the jackpot with that editor, of course.) Now I can cry with some serious comfort food.


----------



## crebel

Reading all the well wishes and congrats for me yesterday has made today even better!  Thanks, everyone.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Bump here: Made it through part one of my root canal with no problems. *A little fuzzy from painkillers, but otherwise fine.* Part two is next week.


aren't you always fuzzy?


----------



## crebel

Susan in VA said:


> A little fuzzy from painkillers, but otherwise fine. Part two is next week.


I thought that was the bump! Glad it went well.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

My bump came when the mailman came and delivered complimentary books from my publisher. Although I have two previously published books, both are e-books. This third one is in both digital and print. I'm thrilled to say the least. Nothing like having something tangible for all your hard work.

Joyce


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I just finished a great cup of coffee.  Mmmm, good.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

The weather being warm enough to put the top down on the convertible, and TWO 5-star reviews on Amazon!


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> aren't you always fuzzy?


Shhhh! Nobody's supposed to notice that.


----------



## Annalog

I signed up, along with DH, to attend the 30-40 year high school reunion this October of the first 10 graduating classes ('71-'81) of our high school. We both graduated with the class of '71. I am hoping all my sisters (classes '73, '77 and '80) and DH's sisters will be able to attend as well. I saw on the Facebook page set up for the reunion that several of the teachers and administrators from that time will also be able to attend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Michael R. Hicks said:


> The weather being warm enough to put the top down on the convertible, and TWO 5-star reviews on Amazon!


bump is that the number of 5 star reviews is 7.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Back Home after a long business trip......


----------



## tsilver

Having my memoir featured on Kindle Book of the Day, 18 Feb 2011


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Notes are formatted!


----------



## Susan in VA

Term paper is finally done...  on to the next one!


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Waking up on the correct side of the dirt and enjoying a lovely Carolina day with my wife and kids.


----------



## telracs

fun day today.  met up with my sister, then took a walk along Park Ave taking pictures of metal roses (yes, i will post later), then a cute little musical, then veggie dinner.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Beautiful Day

Washed the car !!


----------



## Andra

Bump for Friday: Big Trouble in Little China complete with in-theatre explosions and cap guns. 
Bump for Saturday: dinner and dancing
Bump for Sunday: lazy day at home 
Bump for Monday: holiday - no work today!


----------



## telracs

new CD arrived from Germany, a lot faster than expected.


----------



## Annalog

Beautiful sunrise!


----------



## AnnetteL

Was on TV for a cooking segment w/ a local show today. 

Months ago I was hired to proof this really cool autobiography by a disabled man who beat the odds thanks to his mother. He was ON the show the same day. Totally cool to meet him.


----------



## 13500

Annette, that IS really cool. How did the cooking segment go?


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Just found out I am ranked #4 in sales on amazon.co.uk under "any category/kindle store/kindle ebooks/humour/essays."

I don't care that it took only two sales to get me there, *I LOVE gratuitously compartmentalized market segmentation!!!*


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

_--- edited... no self-promotion in posts outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Tremendous bump today from finding out my wife's lumps are only benign cysts...


----------



## Sienna_98

Great news!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

A big relief, Mark. I'm happy for you and your wife.

Joyce


----------



## drenee

Mark Feggeler said:


> Tremendous bump today from finding out my wife's lumps are only benign cysts...


Wonderful news. Congratulations.
deb


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Got a lot of paperwork done today. Feels good to accomplish something.


----------



## drenee

My bump is that I am not going into the office this week.  Boss is out of town and I am not needed.  
It feels great to slow down for a few days.
Tomorrow I'm treating myself to a movie and dinner out.  
deb


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I feel like I'm getting a handle on a new tasking...  

Whew! Talk about being overwhelmed at first! Yeesh!


----------



## AuthorVStone

Finished book 8 of my re-read of the Wheel of Time series, can't wait to get to book 12 and having a new book to read in the series for the first time in a loong time (have it waiting for me on my shelf right now!)

Book 12 was surprisingly difficult to find in Germany, though..


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

My boyfriend got a job interview with a really great company he wants to work for...it's not exactly in the location I want (it's near Chicago), but the job would be fantastic. He would get a new phone, ipad, laptop, and car if he worked there, and the pay is great. He'll find out in the next few days if he made it onto the next round of interviews. He said he thought the first interview went pretty well, so here's hoping!!! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Andra

DH and I went to the weekly dance party at the Arthur Murray Studio where we take lessons.  We danced seven different types of dances this week:  Progressive 2-Step, Texas 2-Step, Shuffle, Country/Western Swing, Foxtrot, Rumba and Tango.  Five months ago I wouldn't have been able to drag him out on the dance floor and now look at us!  We are having a great time and enjoying each other's company.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I got 93 views on my blog!


----------



## tsilver

My local post office finally delivered some medicine on 24 Feb 2011 that Medco said was sent to me on 9 Feb.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

tsilver said:


> My local post office finally delivered some medicine on 24 Feb 2011 that Medco said was sent to me on 9 Feb.


Glad it finally arrived!

Mm I just received a lovely e-mail from an author in response to a review.


----------



## Andra

We have a double feature date night tonight! First _Just Go With It_, then dinner at Jason's Deli (right next door to the theatre) and then our fifth time watching _Big Trouble in Little China_ this month.
Looking forward to a fun-filled evening with DH.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Unexpected date night with the wife!  Hooray for sleepovers!!!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Glory be! I only have an hour and 7 minutes left of this work week! WOOT and WOOT again!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

had a nice week of cuddling with m boyfriend ^^
We found a game that has really peaked our interest and are gonna start playing it together after release next week, we were planning on waiting til summer break but apparently we aren't patient enough if people scream how they put in the stuff we love ^^
We have looted the whole internet for info info info on Pokemon black and white ^^
And today I secured a copy of both Rift and Pokemon Black on the release next Friday ^^

That means a lot of skype with the boyfriend while playing alongside in both games ^^


----------



## drenee

Bump for yesterday was treating myself to an afternoon movie. _The King's Speech._ Wonderful movie. 
deb


----------



## JimC1946

tsilver said:


> My local post office finally delivered some medicine on 24 Feb 2011 that Medco said was sent to me on 9 Feb.


I think their ponies are getting older and slower.


----------



## dragonfly

drenee said:


> Bump for yesterday was treating myself to an afternoon movie. _The King's Speech._ Wonderful movie.
> deb


Oh I totally loved that movie! I had a "bump" today. I am a community mental health worker. Recently, all of our department employees took an exam on assessments. My boss today informed me that in the whole division I scored the highest.


----------



## drenee

dragonfly said:


> Oh I totally loved that movie! I had a "bump" today. I am a community mental health worker. Recently, all of our department employees took an exam on assessments. My boss today informed me that in the whole division I scored the highest.


Congratulations.

The DVD is being released April 19th. 
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Built a "floating" shelf in my bedroom.....came out nice


----------



## NogDog

Got a $72.00 gift card from Amazon today from affiliate sales. Guess I better read some samples and figure out which books I want to buy.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I FINALLY made a couple of sales this month.


----------



## JimC1946

My two young nieces and a nephew spent Friday night and Saturday over here. Today they're back home with their parents.

It's so wonderfully quiet today.


----------



## Talia Jager

Sold a couple books overnight, that's always good news to see in the morning.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Found out I made goals for 2010.  A little bonus money is always a good thing.


----------



## 1131

I got great seats for a Cubs game this July.  Now all I need is a plane ticket, and my vacation approved.


----------



## telracs

La Cage Aux Folles with Harvey Fierstein.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I got mah tax return and today is payday!


----------



## Andra

We got our Christmas presents from Cousin Cara yesterday.
DH and I each got a lap quilt that she made.
Mine is mostly purple and the border has kitties. And part of the quilting is an iris design.
Lovely.


----------



## Talia Jager

Results from endoscopy showed NO cancer. YAY!


----------



## caseyf6

Tjager, that is a very big bump!!  So glad to hear it.


----------



## JimC1946

Old friends are overnighting between flights tonight in Atlanta. My wife and I are having dinner with them tonight at their hotel. That's always a lot of fun.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Nevermind.


----------



## Andra

DH and I went to a Newcomer Cha Cha class last night and it was FUN!
We've been doing mostly country and smooth dances so this was something very different for us.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

how I love so many of my classes ^^


----------



## R. M. Reed

In my mail yesterday was a check for $488.90. It was part of a settlement against the employer who fired me two years ago. (In your face, ex-employer!) I had received some information about the lawsuit in the past but just assumed nothing would ever happen. It was a delightful surprise.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I just received notice that I have passed National screening for a position I have applied for.....application packet is now in the hands of the person I will interview with.
Fingers crossed.....


----------



## caseyf6

My husband comes home after a two month temporary duty in two states.  FINALLY.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am over the virus that kept me home the last two days.
I REALLY don't like being sick.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I passed my drivers test and am now a legal licensed driver!  I used my new found freedom to go grocery shopping.


----------



## AnneKAlbert

Our daughter is home after a year working abroad and staying with us for a few days before she relocates once again in another country! But until then, we're together again.


----------



## patrisha w.

I bought Adele's new CD "21" today ---well, I actually downloaded it!

I love, love, LOVE "Rolling in the Deep." Her voice is amazing, I think.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I applied for a job at a company just starting out that will go into e-publishing and needs people for all sorts of work.
I sooo hope I get it, I'd love to do it and I could use lots of the stuff I have learned these past months.


----------



## loonlover

I finally have a date for cataract surgery - April 4.  It is still a ways off, but I am ready to be able to see well again.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Got a medical bill, got angry, called the billing department....

...they apologized profusely for their error !!


----------



## tsilver

Got a call from LifeAlert.  I can quit their service now.  My letter must have been pretty convincing.


----------



## Andra

DH and I had an Intermediate Country/Western Swing class last night.  The step was the Man's Loop Turn.  When we took the class in January, we weren't able to keep up very well and didn't remember much of the moves.  Last night was much better!  The step made sense and I think we actually remember it and can do it outside of class!


----------



## Annalog

Finished and sent in the income taxes; we get more back from state than we pay additional to Federal. More a bump than a thump.


----------



## Talia Jager

My husband bought me a Kindle today


----------



## crebel

Home from the eye doctor this morning.  The first cataract surgery is completely healed and I am good to go for surgery on the second eye on Wednesday!


----------



## Annalog

I like that happy news, Chris!


----------



## caseyf6

Today is, so far, vastly better than Friday and Saturday were.  It makes a world of difference.


----------



## mamiller

Maria Schneider gave me a 'bump' today. Maria, if you're out there...this hug's for you!


----------



## loonlover

Great news, Chris.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Just watched the ISS and Shuttle Discovery pass over......This will be he last time Discovery crosses over Nevada.
Glad I got to see it !!


----------



## bobavey

My wife and I decided to sell our house and look for a new one. I must be crazy.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

NapCat said:


> Just watched the ISS and Shuttle Discovery pass over......This will be he last time Discovery crosses over Nevada.
> Glad I got to see it !!


How exciting!! My bump is that I finally bought a new car (bump for yesterday), but I actually got to drive it around today (had to buy car insurance for it) and I LOVE it! Also, I finally got up the courage to ask for some money that was owed to me and I got a quick response that she was requesting the money today and I would have it soon. Hurrah!


----------



## telracs

booked this year's vacation....

http://www.globusjourneys.com/product.aspx?content=overview&trip=1APQ


----------



## SimonWood

a 3-day migraine ended about 30 minutes ago.  I am very happy.


----------



## crebel

Second cataract surgery went a smooth as the first and I am relaxing at my sister's house for the rest of the week/weekend.  They did tell me that I hold the record for amount of anesthesia required at this particular eye surgery center - not sure that is the best record to hold!  Now I can buy dozens of "fun" dollar store reading glasses.  LL and Cobbie - it is easy, fast and I hope you have the same remarkable results I have!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Space Shuttle DISCOVERY is home safely !!


----------



## telracs

found a sale at Lane Bryant today and got 2 shirts for 20 dollars.


----------



## drenee

I hear birds singing.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I'm getting my new glasses today!  And since Smashwords is having a sale for read an ebook week, I'm loading up (I bought 35 w/ 100% off yesterday)


----------



## Andra

We're on vacation and I got to sleep late this morning!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I'm getting my new glasses today! And since Smashwords is having a sale for read an ebook week, I'm loading up (I bought 35 w/ 100% off yesterday)


I just got the two of their layout and publishing books, thought they would come in hand later 

my bump is that I suddenly had 1500 words on a page when I was writing my blog ^^
now I wish I wrote that on my assignment...


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

someone called me a tri-linguistic (Dutch, German and English) until I told him I also speak French.
I always laugh when people are surprised by that 
(though it's not by choice, we have to take English, French and German in highschool, it's mandatory)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

5 Gallon Mondale Pines on sale for $8.88
Picked up two dozen !!


----------



## kindlequeen

My deal is coming together!!!!!!  And it's just the first of many with my new broker!!!!!  This is just the beginning and I see my real estate career that got a rough start (I got licensed in March 2009) snowballing from here.  

And.... even more important.... my kindle froze yesterday - it was major and super scary but she's working now and all is good!!!!!!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

good luck on that queen.

got comments on my writin notebook back. I apparently now know how to do better action and showing but lack telling... oh the irony.
overall very glad with his though.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

My bump today is another good review for Where Dreams are Born. This one is from Night Owl Reviews.

Joyce


----------



## Vegas_Asian

So I wrote a coupe of weeks ago that my boss let me out (via email). So I have filled out applications online and in person. Today a fast food in the same shopping center as me said they would take me on. (my friends/co-workers and I go there often) This morning I ran into one of my regulars (from job i am leaving) she said to apply to her work. I am likely going to get hired. She likes my work ethic and customer service (I memorize people orders and names). Then before my class my dad called me to tell i got a call back from starbucks down the street from my house. Then got an 97% on my midterm in one of my lit class.

My co-workers, friends, and family did say that the fact I was left go wasn't a bad thing. i was being taken advantage of.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

For a brief, shining moment earlier today, my book broke into the Amazon Top 100 for paid sales in the Humor/Essay category!


----------



## Karen

Enjoyed working in the greenhouse today and listening to all the birds & spring peepers outside announcing that Spring has sprung!


----------



## markdamaroyd

For the first time in ages here in my Thai village nobody had a latenight weddding party, the wild dogs didn't wake me up, and the village Head Man waited until daylight to make his daily announcements over the public address system.


----------



## patrisha w.

patrisha #150 said:


> I bought Adele's new CD "21" today ---well, I actually downloaded it!
> 
> I love, love, LOVE "Rolling in the Deep." Her voice is amazing, I think.


I have just found her and I downloaded "21", too! I wish I could remember in whose blog it was I saw a video of "Rolling in the Deep" which is the one that started me on my quest to hear more...


----------



## patrisha w.

Today I drove up to the local drug store and as I got out of the car and walked in, this woman rushed up to me and hugged me and said, "You're walking! You're walking!" Since I couldn't remember who she was, I thought this somewhat odd!   Turned out she was my first physical therapist after the hip replacement. She told me that she really had thought {although not said to me} that I would never walk without a cane.

She made me realize how far I have come. When I am not tired, I can walk without a cane although with the occasional tiny lurch. {When I am tired I need the cane or I walk like a drunken Quasimodo!}

So, I need to pay attention to how far I have come and not to obsess over what I can't do which once I could...


----------



## kindlequeen

This is going to sound crazy....

I watched the Secret and figured that my thought pattern certainly wasn't helping me and decided to try changing it.  Since I started "picturing" getting referrals and business - I've gotten 3 new clients and potentially 4 deals (in 2 days), my buyers offer got accepted (at our price which was way lower and we beat out higher offers because the agent said she'd rather work with me) and it all just feels like the beginning of something amazing is happening.  Maybe there is something to the fact that I'm just more positive and happy and people are responding to that.  Who knows, but as long as it's working I'm not going to knock it!

I love Adele - check out 19 too.... amazing!

Yay for spring, sleep, success and all the other bumps on here.  Vegas, I'm so happy to hear that a sad situation is turning into a wealth of opportunities for you!!!!!  Best of luck to you!!!!!!


----------



## caseyf6

Kindlequeen, that sounds pretty amazing.  I have heard that having a positive attitude will draw people (and business!) to you-- so glad things are looking up for you!

My bump may sound silly but I painted my nails yesterday.  I have battled nail-biting my whole life, so having these nice, even nails really makes me smile when it happens.


----------



## markdamaroyd

More of a thud than a bump. Rudely stirred into action when a motorbike smacked into the back of our brand new refuse collection truck. The lad really should have kept both hands on the handlebar instead of using his mobile phone. He's okay, but the bike went straight into the garbage container. Oh, the joys of life in a Thailand village.


----------



## Tatiana

I found out this morning that a friend I haven't seen in 20 years (but we keep in touch via Facebook) is in the area tomorrow and we're getting together for a visit.  I was maid of honour at her wedding 30 years ago.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Baby goldfinches !!*


----------



## julieannfelicity

I had posted the original story in the 'thump' thread, but today I finally got my 'bump'! My kids' blood tests came back perfect!!!

Some how my youngest went from lead levels of 22 to only 3! Woot!! 

Hope everyone is having as wonderful an evening as I am now!


----------



## patrisha w.

Two things today helped me feel good. 

First, I had a dental appointment for cleaning and got lots of compliments on how little she had to do!  

Secondly, I went back to chorus practice after being absent three weeks and I remembered why I go there. Singing is amazingly good for depression!


----------



## kindlequeen

Casey, I struggled with nail biting too!  Good for you!

Julieann, I saw the postings in the Thump thread, I'm so happy to hear the good news.  It's pretty terrifying to believe your kids might be sick!


----------



## julieannfelicity

kindlequeen said:


> Casey, I struggled with nail biting too! Good for you!
> 
> Julieann, I saw the postings in the Thump thread, I'm so happy to hear the good news. It's pretty terrifying to believe your kids might be sick!


Thank you! I had called the Dr's office today too, and the recording said he was on vacation until the 23rd. I've felt so sick to my stomach since the first phone call. Then when I got home and saw I had a voice message, I was shocked to hear the Dr's voice telling me Derrek's lead levels went from 22 to 3!! How that happened in a month I have no idea, but I'm sure glad it happened!


----------



## Susan in VA

NapCat said:


> *Baby goldfinches !!*


Coming from a _Cat_, I have to wonder...


Spoiler



were they tasty?


----------



## kindlequeen

Oh Julie, that wait would have been unbearable!  Isn't it amazing how things work out?

My clients found a house they love!  Signing the contract tomorrow morning and I'm so excited about this one!  The last two they were just lukewarm on and I'm happy those transactions didn't work out because now a house they love has popped up.  

Cross your fingers for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annalog

Bumps for yesterday:
Finished clearing last year's dead growth from the two asparagus plots. Found tiny sprouts on first day of spring. Asparagus large enough to eat soon!

Mr. Milquetoast, a rooster, scratched in the cleared asparagus beds, ate bugs, and did not eat any asparagus. 

DH was wonderful all day but especially during tough times.


----------



## bobavey

My wife and I called a realestate agent to list our house. We haven't even listed it yet and we have someone who wants to look at it.


----------



## drenfrow

My principal called yesterday and said that a teacher at our school had died of a heart attack that morning. We have a telephone tree for notifying people in an emergency so I started making other calls to teachers so we would be ready this morning to help kids at school. After a few calls I got a teacher who is friends with the teacher's wife. He had had a _mild_ heart attack and is recovering nicely, not even in ICU! You can imagine how glad I was to hear that! A lot more phone calls to get it straightened out...their poor family will be dealing with those rumors for awhile.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my mom is doing much better (and unlike what my bro said, it doesn't look like someone tried to cut her throat).  She is allowed to talk on the phone today, which thrills her (wens and thrus she couldn't talk and fri and sat she could whisper).


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

patrisha #150 said:


> Today I drove up to the local drug store and as I got out of the car and walked in, this woman rushed up to me and hugged me and said, "You're walking! You're walking!" Since I couldn't remember who she was, I thought this somewhat odd!  Turned out she was my first physical therapist after the hip replacement. She told me that she really had thought {although not said to me} that I would never walk without a cane.
> 
> She made me realize how far I have come. When I am not tired, I can walk without a cane although with the occasional tiny lurch. {When I am tired I need the cane or I walk like a drunken Quasimodo!}
> 
> So, I need to pay attention to how far I have come and not to obsess over what I can't do which once I could...


I know where you're coming from. And once you're in the mindset that you're actually doing a lot better than everyone thought you'd do you'll feel a lot better too.

my bump is that I wrote a really difficult chapter to my story today but I got through and I now feel a lot better for writing the next chapters. Little thump is that I read some old chapters and realized that I really need to rewrite them again cause there are a lot of style errors.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I did my taxes and wow.


----------



## MrPLD

Changed our book cover... and sales have picked up already


----------



## MrPLD

Vegas_Asian said:


> I did my taxes and wow.


Ooof, I've got about 4 years of taxes to sort out... hoping to get rich first, then hire accountant


----------



## Andra

We added an extra night out onto our vacation and had a great day wandering around Fredericksburg. The weather was just right for aimless shopping along 8 blocks of the main drag.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

My husband just surprised me with a new Kindle 3. 

First I was like:  

And then I was like:


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I have a thumpy bump.  My mom's biopsy came back postive for cancer, but the dr thinks they've gotten it all (she had her thyroid and lymph nodes removed b/c they couldn't get a def. answer from the previous 3 biopsies).  

My dad also called to thank me for letting him know that someone had hacked into his email account (I was getting the "enhanced" emails, even though I have nothing to enhance).  B/c of that, he looked into all of his accounts and found out that someone had hacked his ebay acct and tried to buy stuff w/ his card.  He had buyer protection and the ccard people told dad that what the thief was trying to buy was so off of what dad usually buys that they rejected the card 3xs.  So, dad wasn't out any money, but he knew that he had to change his stuff.  That's a lot better than getting a bill for stuff you didn't buy.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

That is really handy that he found it!


my bump is keeping my boyfriend up because we first talked about how the school system should change and then about operating systems... we love to argue


----------



## Indy

I got to be on call tonight so I was able to get an extra nap in!  It does look like I'll be going in to work for the second half of the shift, but at least I feel like a human now.


----------



## Susan in VA

Pixie's biopsy came back and everything's fine.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Had to work late tonight


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I whipped up and perfected a 1500 word essay on the Mona Lisa in under 2 hours (this was last night) and now I'm on Spring Break! Woot and woot!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

_--- edited... no self-promotion (book covers, web links, mentioning your book/blog/etc.) in posts outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread. future posts containing self-promotion will be deleted without notice._

I'm really happy about that.

Joyce


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I don't need to go for walk, because it is raining.LOL 
BTW I love walking.


----------



## bobavey

We finally got our house ready and listed it for sale last night.


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> Pixie's biopsy came back and everything's fine.


Yay.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Got a nasty chore behind me......back to playing !!


----------



## intinst

Mom went home from the hospital today. Sis says she was almost giddy, she was so happy . Still a long way to go but it's a start.


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Mom went home from the hospital today. Sis says she was almost giddy, she was so happy . Still a long way to go but it's a start.


congratulations on this "first step" Intinst. My thoughts and prayers remain with you and your family.


----------



## Philip Chen

I have been so busy working on my cartoon collection, that I have not been as active on the various forums as I should have been these last several weeks. So when I saw that Mary Pat Hyland had gotten a terrific review from BigAl today, I went over to his site to read it. Mary Pat's review was great!

_--- edited... no self-promotion (book covers, web links, mentioning your book/blog/etc.) in posts outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread. future posts containing self-promotion will be deleted without notice._


----------



## Philip Chen

intinst said:


> Mom went home from the hospital today. Sis says she was almost giddy, she was so happy . Still a long way to go but it's a start.


Great news!


----------



## Talia Jager

My neighbor came over and we had a great adult conversation. So rare around here.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

tjager12 said:


> My neighbor came over and we had a great adult conversation. So rare around here.


that is really nice ^^ (soory to hear you were not feeling well though)

had a conversation today with a classmate I kind of kicked out of my life at the start of the year, we are now slowly trying to see how we can act around eachother cause we will be sharing the same classes and probably friends group for the next two years...

And I bought a bunch of new yarn including nice merino/acrylic mixture for a shawl. I realised today that even though the weather was nice I could use a shawl.


----------



## telracs

incredible people here donating to the "help scarlet replace her stolen kindle fund."  Thanks guys, you are the best!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

chapter 2 of my fringe fanfic done and posted. just not showing up just yet. site still processing it.


----------



## Annalog

Great day yesterday spent with family. DH and I drove up to Gilbert. Our daughter, DH, and the oldest GD went to a fundraising lunch while I took the youngest GD to softball opening day team photos and warm up for her first game. During warm up, GD was hit on the side of her mouth by a ball thrown by her best friend (and pitcher) that was accidentally too fast for warm up. Fortunately GD, while hurting badly, was not seriously hurt because the ball had hit her glove first. (This girl's fast ball was clocked last fall at 80 mph.) GD was smiling during their buddy pictures. Later they won their game. DH and I had not seen them play ball for a couple years. It is amazing how much their game has improved. It was easy to see how their team was in second place at the end of the spring season and how they won first for the fall ball season. The youngest GD turns 10 in about a week.


----------



## Jeff

Friday, when my great-grandson, Camden, and I were sitting on the porch swing, he asked me to tell him a story. I asked him if he wanted a new one or an old one. He said a new one. So after a little thought, I told him the story of The Gunny Wolf that my grandfather used to tell me. Camden was delighted by it, giggling all the way, and when I finished he said, "That's a good story. We have to order the DVD."


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Finished reading "Pump Six" by Paolo Bacigalupi..interesting author...writes of a post petroleum world of the future.


----------



## Ciareader

The fact that I woke up to clean house today because I worked so hard to clean it up yesterday!!!!!!!!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Moon showing up in the window at night; Bright Sunny day in the morning. I feel blessed.


----------



## caseyf6

This bump thread is, quite often, one of my best daily bumps.


----------



## Tatiana

Attending a friend's military retirement ceremony.  He retired after 27 years of service in the Navy AND the Air Force.


----------



## Sandpiper

Just a little bump.  I got two seasons of programs on DVD delivered today from Amazon that don't release until tomorrow.  I can legally watch them starting at midnight tonight?


----------



## telracs

Sandpiper said:


> Just a little bump. I got two seasons of programs on DVD delivered today from Amazon that don't release until tomorrow. I can legally watch them starting at midnight tonight?


You can watch 'em NOW!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

It's Dara's Birthday !!

She got a cake, a Kindle AND a surprise !!


----------



## drenee

Last weekend I picked up a pattern to make myself a dress for my daughter's college graduation.  
Today I'm cutting out the pattern pieces.  Right now it's a bump.  Hopefully I will continue to post
on the bump thread about my progress and not on the thump thread.   
The last time I made clothes for myself was when I was pregnant.  You can cover a multitude of mistakes
with a pregnancy.    
deb


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> You can cover a multitude of mistakes
> with a pregnancy.


There's one particular "mistake" that it exposes.


----------



## drenee

Jeff, very true.  But at least they don't see the crooked seams.
deb


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I won a 25 pound Gift Card by doing a survey at my uni a couple of weeks ago ^^ YAY
I now actually have money to buy books ^^


----------



## JFHilborne

I got a new job


----------



## NapCat (retired)

JFHilborne said:


> I got a new job



CONGRATULATIONS !!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

woohoo for your new job ^^

I just found out I got a 62 on my language assignment  so happy since I had to redo it the night before I handed it in since my extract was not enough. I didn't just pass, I had a good grade ^^ a 62 would translate to a B or 2.1 (I think)


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Congrats on the new job. And congrats on the good grade.

My bump was finding another 5 star review for my book, Serendipity House.

Joyce


----------



## JFHilborne

Thank you for the congrats. My current job involves a 120 mile round trip commute. So glad it's almost over. The new job is much closer.


----------



## telracs

bought my new Dx.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Got gas for $3.499/gallon.

That might not seem too bumpy, but it was $3.699 at the station 'round the corner when I left to go up to my dad's yesterday. I had over a quarter tank so decided to see what the price up there was.  Sheetz had it at $3.599, and the independent station half a block down had it at $3.559.  So I popped in there, already feeling like I won.  Turns out the CASH price was only $3.499.  I had sufficient cash so "SOLD".


----------



## JFHilborne

Ann in Arlington: $4.09 a gallon here. Sucks at the pump. Pardon the pun.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Ann in Arlington said:


> Got gas for $3.499/gallon.
> 
> That might not seem too bumpy, but it was $3.699 at the station 'round the corner when I left to go up to my dad's yesterday. I had over a quarter tank so decided to see what the price up there was. Sheetz had it at $3.599, and the independent station half a block down had it at $3.559. So I popped in there, already feeling like I won. Turns out the CASH price was only $3.499. I had sufficient cash so "SOLD".


They always get me with their "cash price" fine print! Sneaky!


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Got gas for $3.499/gallon.
> 
> That might not seem too bumpy, but it was $3.699 at the station 'round the corner when I left to go up to my dad's yesterday. I had over a quarter tank so decided to see what the price up there was. Sheetz had it at $3.599, and the independent station half a block down had it at $3.559. So I popped in there, already feeling like I won. Turns out the CASH price was only $3.499. I had sufficient cash so "SOLD".


Ann, do you have a Giant anywhere near you? Do you know about their joint program with Shell? Points for your grocery purchases give you $$ off on gas.... all you need to do is sign up for the (free) Giant customer card... you don't get junk mail or email or anything.... you scan your customer card when you shop, and earn a point per dollar spent... and for every 100 points, you get 10 cents per gallon off at Shell.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Mine was listening old romantic songs and see long gone movie stars.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

SciFi channel lineup of horrible disaster movies.....METEOR, etc
Love the stuff !!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Ann, do you have a Giant anywhere near you? Do you know about their joint program with Shell? Points for your grocery purchases give you $$ off on gas.... all you need to do is sign up for the (free) Giant customer card... you don't get junk mail or email or anything.... you scan your customer card when you shop, and earn a point per dollar spent... and for every 100 points, you get 10 cents per gallon off at Shell.


I have a Giant card, but I really don't know where there is a Giant anywhere nearby. I also have a Safeway card and there are a couple of those pretty close. But, really, I don't use either one much because it's generally cheaper for me to shop at the Commissary on the base or Costco.


----------



## Annalog

For the last three weekends I have been digging around a small soaptree yucca that grew along the edge of a garden path. It needed to come out because it is in the way of the planned location of the second pen for the chicken coop. I finished getting it out this morning and it appears that the root is complete enough to transplant. If so, then this will be the first one I will be successful in moving. I am taking it to my mom's house Friday.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

High school friends/classmates/teammates are engaged. played tennis with him. Played softball with her. Had both in classes through out high school and ran in the same groups. They been together since our junior (can't remember)...year so its been five years. yay for them.


----------



## telracs

finished reading Antebellum.


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> finished reading Antebellum.


My bump too. Thanks, Scarlet.


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> My bump too. Thanks, Scarlet.


be careful, we don't want people getting jealous that we're sharing bumps.


----------



## Annalog

Later in the day, just after moving a cement block, I saw what I think was a very young red racer snake. If it wasn't, then it was a very long and very pale worm.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have a Giant card, but I really don't know where there is a Giant anywhere nearby. I also have a Safeway card and there are a couple of those pretty close. But, really, I don't use either one much because it's generally cheaper for me to shop at the Commissary on the base or Costco.


<sigh> I wish I could shop at Costco more. But I'd need either a large storage pantry, a large freezer, or more people around to feed, or some combination of those three.

(And I have six Giants within five miles of me....)


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> be careful, we don't want people getting jealous that we're sharing bumps.


Can I share that bump too?  
(Then later this week we can triple-bump again when I finish reading it.)


----------



## loonlover

Home from the cataract surgery.  The worst part was the scrubbing of the eyelids and eyelashes.  I'm seeing more light enter the eye, but still seeing mostly out of the other eye.  Will be using eye drops for a while and do see the surgeon in the morning.  He stated it went well, but we did not discuss whether he was able to completely remove the cataract.  It was attached to the posterior of the lens so is a little trickier to remove.

Doing well for now and I'm glad it is over.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Home from the cataract surgery. *The worst part was the scrubbing of the eyelids and eyelashes*. I'm seeing more light enter the eye, but still seeing mostly out of the other eye. Will be using eye drops for a while and do see the surgeon in the morning. He stated it went well, but we did not discuss whether he was able to completely remove the cataract. It was attached to the posterior of the lens so is a little trickier to remove.
> 
> Doing well for now and I'm glad it is over.


Eww!!! I did not have that as part of my procedure or I would have warned you. I am glad all went well, sounds like yours is more involved than mine was. Have you stuffed yourself yet? I ate like a starving refugee when I got home.


----------



## Annalog

LL, glad to hear the surgery went well. I remember how very important the eyedrops were when DH had his cataract removed.


----------



## Jeff

Glad it's over and the results are positive, LL.


----------



## telracs

NEW KINDLE ARRIVED....

and LL, glad the surgery went well.  and don't forget to use your drops.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

glad it went well loon 

I rewrote my short story for my class and I'm quite proud of it. But also veeeeery scared cause I'm going to read it out tomorrow in class O.O


----------



## Sandpiper

I got a dog crate at a good price from someone via Craig's List.  (That was my first time there.)  It's becoming more real . . . I'm getting a Border Terrier.  Forty years since I've had a dog.


----------



## caseyf6

I'm so excited for you, Sandpiper.  Do you mind if I ask why (how?) you went for so long without a dog?  Did you have other pets?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

loonlover said:


> Home from the cataract surgery. ...
> Doing well for now and I'm glad it is over.


I am happy for you that the surgery went well. 
Wish you quick recovery.


----------



## Susan in VA

Glad it's all done, LL!  Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good news from Scarlet and Loonlover!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

bought myself a pocket knife that actually attaches to my key ring. (winchester) So its clipped to my mace just in case (i don't get out of school until 9pm, if i don't go to the library). Another bumps its red, matches everything else on my key ring which is red or hello kitty...even my mace is pink lol



dad still has to sharpen it.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Vegas_Asian said:


> bought myself a pocket knife that actually attaches to my key ring. (winchester) So its clipped to my mace just in case (i don't get out of school until 9pm, if i don't go to the library). Another bumps its red, matches everything else on my key ring which is red or hello kitty...even my mace is pink lol


Hehe, I didn't even know they made pink mace containers. Nice. 

My bump is that my mom knows a lot of people and might be able to make some connections in order for me to get a job. I have a small amount of hope that I might actually be able to find something by the end of the month when I graduate (and have to start paying back loans *gulp*). Of course, she's also threatening to send a picture of me to the people in charge of hiring. The picture in question is of me, 6 years old, doing laundry with my sister. She claims it shows I'm a good worker. *sigh*

Moms.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

my pepper spray looks like this. My dad and uncles bought me bottles of mace and pepperspray when I graduated from high school (was going elsewhere for sometime). Someone got me one of these and dad did a little switching around with the bottles


----------



## kindlequeen

At the gym a random stranger adjusted one of the exercise machines so I could see the tv better from the rowing machine.... it was a nice act of kindness.  

Now to pass it on and do something nice for someone tomorrow....


----------



## caseyf6

My computer is working today.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Just got an email from my uni that in 3 weeks time there will be a panel of angents, editors and publishers. ^^ (agents: Clare Conville, Charles Viney. editors: Helen Garnons-Williams, Steve O’Brien. Publishers: Kate Whitehead  and BBC radio 4)

This is soooo awesome! I love my uni ^^


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Soyuz launched successfully !!


----------



## 13500

loonlover said:


> Home from the cataract surgery. The worst part was the scrubbing of the eyelids and eyelashes. I'm seeing more light enter the eye, but still seeing mostly out of the other eye. Will be using eye drops for a while and do see the surgeon in the morning. He stated it went well, but we did not discuss whether he was able to completely remove the cataract. It was attached to the posterior of the lens so is a little trickier to remove.
> 
> Doing well for now and I'm glad it is over.


So glad to hear this. I read about it initially in the thump thread. Good news!


----------



## loonlover

Saw the eye surgeon today.  He said the eye looks good except for being a little dry and the surface behind the lens being a little wrinkled.  It may take a week for the vision to clear from these conditions.  I'm seeing much better tonight than I did last night and most of the discomfort is gone.  I am being very faithful using my eye drops and I will be sleeping with that eye covered for 3 weeks.  Since I do have the dryness and wrinkling I will be seeing the surgeon again next week, then he'll release me to my optometrist.


----------



## Victorine

loonlover said:


> Saw the eye surgeon today. He said the eye looks good except for being a little dry and the surface behind the lens being a little wrinkled. It may take a week for the vision to clear from these conditions. I'm seeing much better tonight than I did last night and most of the discomfort is gone. I am being very faithful using my eye drops and I will be sleeping with that eye covered for 3 weeks. Since I do have the dryness and wrinkling I will be seeing the surgeon again next week, then he'll release me to my optometrist.


Sounds like good news. My dad has recently gone through the same thing. I hope things continue to get better for you.

Vicki


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Achieved first quarter sales goals at day job!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I've not been shy other places posting this, so might as well make it offical in the bump thread.  I am about 4 wks pregnant w/ my 2nd child!  My due date is Dec 9th and I'm already experiencing morning sickness.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations on your baby bump!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

oooh, baby bumps ^^ gratz!!!


My bump is that the presentation is over and I now only have to so assginments and an exam ^^


----------



## 13500

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I've not been shy other places posting this, so might as well make it offical in the bump thread. I am about 4 wks pregnant w/ my 2nd child! My due date is Dec 9th and I'm already experiencing morning sickness.


Congratulations!


----------



## JFHilborne

Congratulations on the baby bump.

Mine can't top that. My bump today is I made it into Amazon's top 100 for suspense. Currently #7 in hardboiled mysteries. Pretty nice bump in my little world.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I've not been shy other places posting this, so might as well make it official in the bump thread. I am about 4 wks pregnant w/ my 2nd child! My due date is Dec 9th and I'm already experiencing morning sickness.


Conrats on the Baby bump......but you can add that morning sickness to the "Thump" thread !


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Congratulations! Sorry about the morning sickness, though.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

JFHilborne said:


> Currently #7 in hardboiled mysteries. Pretty nice bump in my little world.


Congratulations on the awesome sales!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Soyuz spacecraft has docked successfully at the ISS.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

went to the dr today and found out that everything is running as smoothly as a morning sickly 5 wk preggers woman can run.  The dr said I'm healthy and that everything looks good and he doesn't expect complications.  Then the company we bought our shingles from took back the extra (so they aren't on my porch) and even w/ a restocking fee, it'll be money to go back into the house.


----------



## caseyf6

Great news, Alle!  Congrats!


----------



## julieannfelicity

What gave my day a bump was coming home to find my husband had FINALLY fixed our kitchen sink! I have never been so excited to wash dishes before. Washing dishes in a rinky-dinky bathroom sink is no fun, trust me!


----------



## Annalog

The palo verde trees in Tucson are beginning to bloom! The mesquite trees in Tucson are fully leafed out while only a couple in my yard in Benson have started.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

julieannfelicity said:


> What gave my day a bump was coming home to find my husband had FINALLY fixed our kitchen sink! I have never been so excited to wash dishes before. Washing dishes in a rinky-dinky bathroom sink is no fun, trust me!


I have a new one and I love it. I can understand enjoying having a new one. We had the cheapest faucet you can find (a cheap plastic one. I priced it, @ lowe's it's $35). Someone previous to us had installed it. I hated it, but used it b/c it worked and therefore was low on the fixing list. Well, a few months ago my sink started leaking (or we noticed the leak, we aren't sure when it started). Part of the problem was the faucet and DH sent me to Lowes to buy the one I wanted. I now enjoy a metal faucet w/ a sprayer and no more leaks. I am one happy woman. It's so funny what will make a woman happy (although I wouldn't have been happy if he'd given it to me for christmas)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got MY tax return done.  That might not seem like such a big deal. . . but having done around 150 for other people, I was glad to get ours finished!


----------



## Susan in VA

DD learned to ride her bike today.  Finally!  She just turned eight, and has been trying off and on for two years...  took her a long time especially considering that her sense of balance is really good in other things (balance beam, skating, using a scooter) but somehow it just wasn't working right on a bike.  

Though the delay might have been partly caused by the fact that she's logged about 1000 miles on a KidzTandem* with her dad....  so she didn't see any urgency in learning to ride by herself.    


* If you've never seen one:  On a KidzTandem, the child is seated in the front and has pedals and a handlebar, but the handlebar is stationary, and the adult controls the bike with his/her handlebar from the rear seat.  With the child in front, conversations are easier, and the adult can easily watch the child or point out things to look at.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> DD learned to ride her bike today. Finally! She just turned eight, and has been trying off and on for two years... took her a long time especially considering that her sense of balance is really good in other things (balance beam, skating, using a scooter) but somehow it just wasn't working right on a bike.
> 
> Though the delay might have been partly caused by the fact that she's logged about 1000 miles on a KidzTandem* with her dad.... so she didn't see any urgency in learning to ride by herself.
> 
> * If you've never seen one: On a KidzTandem, the child is seated in the front and has pedals and a handlebar, but the handlebar is stationary, and the adult controls the bike with his/her handlebar from the rear seat. With the child in front, conversations are easier, and the adult can easily watch the child or point out things to look at.


Congratulations to DD. I guess I'll never see a KidzTandem. The price tags are a little out of my reach.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Finally made it to "ground zero" in a guest room that I have been decluttering.....Whew, I was afraid I was going to find some forgotten guest in there ! Ha !


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Congratulations to DD. I guess I'll never see a KidzTandem. The price tags are a little out of my reach.


Way out of my reach too! But her dad is a Serious Bike Person... rides a recumbent himself, rode it from Virginia to Minnesota a few years ago, and bikes to work whenever work is local (and then it's 17 miles one way)... he rented a KidzTandem a few times for the two of them, and then did the math and realized it would ultimately be cheaper to buy one. There will undoubtedly be a market for selling it used when she outgrows it.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Susan, that looks so cool! I only know those small bikes you hang from the back of a bike. THey have pedals and a back wheel but the handlebar is also set and there is no front wheel. I have always found them odd (but that might be because I was about 3 when I learned how to ride a bike without safety wheels and stuff, although I was not allowed to ride everywhere by that age  ) but I think they might be better in places where you can't just let your kid fall over for hours on end untill they can ride.

bump is that of the 4 books I'm 50% through I finished one yesterday and I have decided that today I'm going to finish the others, or at least as many as I can.


----------



## JimC1946

My 6th and 7th spinal surgeries were in March and April a year ago. I went to the surgeon this morning for a one-year check-up. The bone grafts from last year had all fused and the L1-L2 disk was holding up well. It's been a long, painful road since 1995, when my back started going downhill, but I've been relatively pain-free for almost a year now, and the future looks promising.

So it was good news this morning.


----------



## Andra

DH and I are attending The Princess Bride Quote-Along at the Alamo Drafthouse tonight! We have inflatable swords, bubbles and bells. Looks like a lively crowd too!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

found the most amazing coloured yarn. It has the colours of the evening sky, pink/purple/blue and some touched of greenish... it's gonna be the edge of my shawl


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> DH and I are attending The Princess Bride Quote-Along at the Alamo Drafthouse tonight! We have inflatable swords, bubbles and bells. Looks like a lively crowd too!


That would be fun!

My bump is that tax season is almost over. . . .and I have become certain that I will actually be able to get everything finished in time. (I wasn't so sure on Monday. )


----------



## NapCat (retired)

One of my "nursing Mom's" showed me her kittens today......five of them about three weeks old....Calicos

AND, I found a Mourning Dove sitting on her nest !!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

NapCat said:


> One of my "nursing Mom's" showed me her kittens today......five of them about three weeks old....Calicos
> 
> AND, I found a Mourning Dove sitting on her nest !!


Awww... Your day sounded so sweet! 

My bump is that it's Friday and I have NO plans for the weekend. So, relaxation is to be had for me! YAY!


----------



## Talia Jager

My sniffles are gone


----------



## caseyf6

NapCat said:


> One of my "nursing Mom's" showed me her kittens today......five of them about three weeks old....Calicos
> 
> AND, I found a Mourning Dove sitting on her nest !!


See if you can post pictures!

My bump is a picky one-- thanks for knowing they are MOURNING (not "morning") doves.


----------



## SimonWood

Yesterday was my birthday and I just hung with friends and my dog and took it easy.  

Also received a book contract from a publisher which made for a nice present.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well Happy Birthday, Simon.


----------



## EGranfors

An author I respect messaged me on FB and is going to check out my book.  I hope she does and that she loves it.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Happy (belated) birthday, Simon!

I passed my research defense today, whew!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my car is finally fixed.  DH drove it yesterday to take it to the dealership on his way to work (since he hadn't been able to figure out what is wrong w/ it) and it didn't even make it 1/2 way.  Turns out, the distributer cap we had installed had been faulty.  Replaced it and it's running better than it has been in a long while.  And it only cost us $300 (including the tow)


----------



## SimonWood

Thank you for the birthday wishes and congrats to E Granfors.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Beautiful weather and a nap in the sun


----------



## kindleworm

Spending the day at the Chicago Field Museum with a great bunch of teenaged boys on a field trip.


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^


----------



## JFHilborne

My new book, No Alibi, was released. Woohoo. Nice bump to round out the week. Hope everyone had a good week.


----------



## drenee

I have all of my transcripts typed.  I have to make a trip to the office supply store for copying and binding, but they are done.  And I made enough to replace my summer clothes that I complained in the thump thread do not fit any longer.  
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

747 Operation eBook Drop authors.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## intinst

WE HAVE POWER BACK ON!


----------



## loonlover

See above!!!  It was out for about 60 hours, but at least the temperatures weren't extreme this time.  And I am afraid some in North Carolina will be without for a much longer time.  My sympathy and good wishes are being sent their way.


----------



## Fredster

My bump today came from discovering a broody hen sitting on fifteen eggs in an unused part of the coop. After candling them, I'd guess we'll have babies in a week or so.

This is the first REAL sign of spring for me, and a definite bump!


----------



## Susan in VA

It just gave me a bump that I learned something new from the previous post.  I had no idea what egg candling was, and looked it up and found all kinds of cool pictures!


----------



## div

I finished my newest novel last week. Ronnel Porter sent me a cover design today that I really like and I am waiting for one more beta reader to get bak to me. Should be live by May 1!!


----------



## telracs

Catch Me if You Can.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Catch Me if You Can.


You wouldn't happen to be talking to me, would you....?


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> You wouldn't happen to be talking to me, would you....?


giggle.... no, i've gotten ahead of you and I'm staying there.

Catch Me if You Can the musical, on Broadway. [review in the works]


----------



## Susan in VA

Reading your reviews is always a bump!


----------



## Annalog

Fredster said:


> My bump today came from discovering a broody hen sitting on fifteen eggs in an unused part of the coop. After candling them, I'd guess we'll have babies in a week or so.
> 
> This is the first REAL sign of spring for me, and a definite bump!


My bump for today was taking photos of each of my chickens and reading that Fredster has a broody hen sitting on 15 eggs. 

Fredster, are you going to post when they hatch? How about photos?


----------



## geoffthomas

I just got my copy of Jeff Hepple's Antebellum....that puts a smile on my face.


----------



## SimonWood

I completed the Diablo Century Cycle Race yesterday.  MY bum knows it rode 100 miles today.


----------



## EGranfors

I wrote a new chapter for the first time in weeks.  I am proud to say I'm moving on and not going back to change the whole book (at least not right now)

Plus I seem to be in the top 500 REVIEWERS on Amazon for 5 days running.  Usually, I get bumped to 511 after a weekend , which shows up as top 1000.  

Now if my book had those stats . . .


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I am back home after a short, but intense business trip.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tax season is over.  And I don't have anything but one return hanging out to finish later. . . . . Next up, Holy Week.  Then college reunion.  Then music camp.


----------



## Susan in VA

It's spring break, and DD and I agreed that this week she would start learning to cook.  So tonight we made lasagna, and she did all the prep work that didn't involve using the stove.  She had a blast, and and it was fun to watch.  And there was more tomato sauce in the pan than on her.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

A friend of mine saying I should drop by when I'm back at my parent's place for a month. Normally I'm the one asking him if he has time


----------



## Fredster

[quote author=Annalog]Fredster, are you going to post when they hatch? How about photos?[/quote]
I'll do my level best to. I checked this afternoon, no cheeping eggs yet. 

I'm a little concerned about this batch, because the eggs are pretty small (from pullets), and I don't know how good the hatch will be.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Having a rough night and this ... cheered me up.


----------



## SimonWood

We got the bees for our 1st beehive and they're all in their hive being busy bees.


----------



## caseyf6

Water For Elephants at the theater today.  And Easter egg hunt for the kiddos tomorrow-- with a twist.  We're hiding their baskets too.


----------



## caseyf6

New bump for Easter-- we hid the baskets.  Each girl had six glittery eggs that held little notes.  Each note had ONE word.  They had to each find all six (the notes were folded and had either S or B on them) and then create the sentence that led them to their basket.    Both girls were laughing and smiling.

This is our last Easter at home with our older daughter, so doing something special meant a lot to both of us.


----------



## kindleworm

Attending a joyful Easter Sunday church service!    He is risen!


----------



## JETaylor

Waking to a beautiful Easter Sunday - warm weather, meeting family for dinner and taking a leisurly walk with my husband.  Just a nice relaxing day!


----------



## Angela

Spending the day with my DH, mom, DD, SIL and gkids, Jackson & Kate.


----------



## telracs

How to Succeed in Business without Really Trying starring Daniel Radcliffe.


----------



## Susan in VA

Tried three new recipes today (cinnamon rolls, a braided Easter bread, and a sour-cherry torte) and they all came out well.  (One never knows with un-tested recipes!)


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Tried three new recipes today (cinnamon rolls, a braided Easter bread, and a sour-cherry torte) and they all came out well. (One never knows with un-tested recipes!)


cinnamon rolls... yum...


----------



## Susan in VA

Since they take almost two hours with the rising time, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they also freeze and reheat well.  Then we might have them more often.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Susan in VA said:


> Since they take almost two hours with the rising time, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they also freeze and reheat well. Then we might have them more often.


the cinniman rolls I make freeze well (if I can get DH out of them long enough to freeze them) and reheat v well. All we do is wrap them in a damp napkin and nuke it for a few seconds.

My bump for yesterday: my parent's unexpected Easter gift. Their bunny had babies! I'm pretty sure (from the way they were talking) that they didn't know she was preggers. They have 9 baby Easter bunnies


----------



## traceya

Got a couple of really great reviews for Erich's Plea and came here to hear everyone else's bumps - now feeling really good.  And still healthy


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

finished the bunny that now is a kitty  wanted to make a bunny with long ears but as I was making/designing it they turned into kitty ears, and he looks so cute now ^^


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

i found that i can use google docs as a sort of chat function on my kindle. yay


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

traceya said:


> Got a couple of really great reviews for Erich's Plea and came here to hear everyone else's bumps - now feeling really good. And still healthy


Yay! Stay healthy, love!


----------



## caseyf6

Someone came into the office absolutely livid -- going to make a report, wanted a coworker fired, etc.  I was able to get her calmed down and smiling.


----------



## telracs

got Antebellum in the mail


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Got the parcel for my boyfriend in the mail, hop it reaches him on Yuesday and not sooner or later ^^
And I went a bit crazy with my shopping, for me at least, got salads and pre-packed meals, but all nice and good ones.


----------



## ayuryogini

I just returned from San Francisco, where I stayed for two weeks, helping my daughter and son-in-law with their new baby daughter, my first grandchild. She is so lovely, and we couldn't be happier!


----------



## telracs

bought my air tickets.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Midnight ice cream run with the BRATs.


----------



## Susan in VA

That reminds me, I took DD to Baskin-Robbins yesterday evening and they had a special offer of 31 cents per scoop!


----------



## luvmy4brats

We were supposed to go for that, but choir practice was cancelled and I didn't feel like driving into town for just ice cream...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

What it was 31 cent scoop day....!!


----------



## kindlequeen

Saw an Amber Alert come up (means a missing person here in CA) then come down - suspect was detained, victim was safely recovered.  This made me a little happy today (considering all else has gone wrong).


----------



## EGranfors

Still waiting personally but. . . maybe the Royal Wedding.  Their love makes me smile.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

After an exhausting day of travel and meetings yesterday....today is an official "Pajama Day"


----------



## Susan in VA

Those would be the Cat's Pajamas we hear so much about?


----------



## kindlequeen

Was told by a client that I exceeded their expectations!  That always makes my heart warm!  I love my job!


----------



## Andra

DH and I watched Thursday's Big Bang Theory and laughed our a**es off. Sheldon doing the "I have to go to the bathroom" dance while knocking on Penny's door was priceless. And he does a pretty good Cha Cha too!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Susan in VA said:


> Those would be the Cat's Pajamas we hear so much about?


Giggle


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Just remembered the reason I split this story in 3 and not just 2. I kind of forgot about this part because I made this so long ago.
But after trying to layout the rest of my story this evening and not being able to fit it in the amount of chapters I wanted it kind of annoys me. How could I forget about this part? Now I'm going to try and redo the outline tomorrow almost chapter by chapter and see if I can fit everything in.

And the first chapter I ever wrote for this story (which would have been chapter 40) won't ever fit in with this story because of other things that happen right before.


----------



## Susan in VA

My bump from yesterday was very nearly a thump.  DD was out pulling weeds, and a piece of wet soil went flying and got in her eye, underneath the lower lid.  It was about the size of a small pea, so it must have hurt terribly, and she was screaming.  We got her under the shower to try to rinse it out, and she didn't want to open her eyes for that until we told her it was either get it out somehow at home or go to the ER.  The shower didn't work, so we thought maybe if she got in the bathtub and opened her eyes underwater just like in the pool...  While the water was filling the tub, her dad thought he might be able to get at least part of it out with a damp Q-tip, and amazingly, she let him try that.  He got bits and pieces out.... scary how much was in there.  Then she tried it herself with another Q-tip, and between them they got most of it out.  She still went underwater to rinse out any remaining dirt.  Afterward her eye was red but it appeared that all the gardening soil was gone.  Thank goodness!!  We'll watch it today to make sure there's no infection or anything, but it's much less red this morning and doesn't hurt anymore.


----------



## ayuryogini

This is my 1000th post!


----------



## caseyf6

April is over!!


----------



## Erick Flaig

The death of Osama bin Laden. Way to go, Navy SEALS, and *Mission Accomplished* to all of our military men and women!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

reading.
day was hellish but I now remember why I always used to read.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Andra said:


> DH and I watched Thursday's Big Bang Theory and laughed our a**es off. Sheldon doing the "I have to go to the bathroom" dance while knocking on Penny's door was priceless. And he does a pretty good Cha Cha too!


That show makes me laugh so hard. Loved it!

I graduated 2 days ago and got another interview today, which is good. My schedule is starting to get a little hectic with interviews and traveling, but hopefully I can find a job soon and start paying back all my student loans!

Oh, and my boyfriend's mom told him to propose to me already. Good to have her approval, at least!


----------



## Casse

Bella will be joining our family in less than two weeks:


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Jessica Billings said:


> "...I graduated 2 days ago..."


CONGRATULATIONS !!!!


----------



## drenfrow

My bump actually happened Monday night.  I was at the delivery of my best friend's second baby.  Got to the hospital at 9:00pm and the baby arrived at 11:11pm.  We were sure it was a girl and when a boy came out my friend started laughing hysterically, she was so excited.  No tears on this one, we were all laughing so hard, the pictures are great, she and her husband look so joyous.  Their first was a girl and they're only going to have two so they were very happy to have a boy.  Everybody is healthy and doing well.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Thanks, NapCat!

That's so exciting, drenfrow!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

One class done for the semester three to go


----------



## loonlover

Visit to the optometrist went well.  He says eye is healing nicely and no prescription change necessary.  It was a nice bump not to have to buy new glasses. There is still some slight wrinkling of the membrane, but believes that will improve with time.  Next appointment is in 6 months.


----------



## Andra

Rolling Stone has the option to listen to the new Cars album before its release next week - I like it!

http://www1.rollingstone.com/hearitnow/player/cars.html


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

went to the ob/gyn today and heard the heartbeat!  The dr said (exact words), "you're early, so it would be an act of God if we hear anything".  Since the heartbeat was so strong, the dr says it's a 95% chance of being a healthy baby.  So I'm all bumped out today!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Mama is uploaded! She has been haunting my subconscious for years, and now the world will meet her.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Got home late last night to find two Mamma cats, each with their litter, on my front porch....nice homecoming !!


----------



## Harris Channing

a nap!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Cobbie said:


> LOL!!!!! Are these two of the shopping cats or new residents looking for your credit card?



Giggle..Both !

I haven't got a chance !! I am going to start a thread "What that cats bought today !"


----------



## jherrick

A warm, gorgeous sunny day. We've had way too much rain and don't appreciate these beautiful days till they're few and far between.


----------



## TLH

I just woke up from a nice two hour nap. It felt soooo good.


----------



## kindlequeen

My clients, who have been shopping for a home for over a year now, had their offer accepted today!  I'm so thrilled for them!


----------



## Susan in VA

Decided it was time to use my gift certificate, and went for a pedicure.  Ahhhh.  Feels so good...  and my toesies are sparkly coral red!


----------



## caseyf6

Dh and I had pretty awful days-- we went for a quick errand, and stopped for blizzards.  Sitting in the car and eating them, talking over random stuff, helped us both a little.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Ahhh....blizzards.
> 
> I ordered a new camera today.


and will this camera actually get used, or will it stay at home while the phone gets to take the pictures?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> I'll never tell.


actually, you're too honest, you WILL admit what was used.

my bump... they FINALLY announced the release date for the Catch Me if You Can OCR. And there are samples up on amazon.


----------



## drenee

Cleaned out my email inbox.  I had over 700 emails.  Now I have 92.  
deb


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

What gave my day a bump? Fan mail.


----------



## JRTomlin

The parliamentary election in Scotland made my week.





Yes. There will be an independence referendum.


----------



## Susan in VA

Spent the afternoon at a family gathering -- not my family, but that of DD's best buddy from kindergarten days -- and they introduced me to Ethiopian food. I don't know the names of any of it, but it was_ fabulous_.


----------



## SimonWood

The news is out that my story THE FRAME MAKER picked up an Anthony Award Nomination in the Best Short Story category. The winner will be announced at the World Mystery Convention (or Bouchercon) in September. I'll be going to St Louis to see how I do. 

I do believe this isn't a height related award.

Read the story here: http://www.backalleywebzine.com/The%20Frame%20Maker_Simon%20Wood.htm


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

manga on my kindle


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I'm finally selling on the B&N store. That gave me my daily  .


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Beautiful Sunset


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Space Shuttle ENDEAVOR launched successfully and is on orbit !!


----------



## Lisa Scott

I saw the first hummingbird of the season checking out the bleeding hearts by my deck.  Love those little critters.


----------



## EGranfors

Super review from Margie on her own blog and on goodreads.

So thankful!

_[Congrats on the good review. However self promotion not allowed outside the Book Bazaar, thanks. --Betsy]_


----------



## Andra

I love having heated seats in my car!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Took DD for her 2 yr check up (and shots) and she is absolutely normal.  Which is what every mother wants to hear (above average is also nice)


----------



## caseyf6

It's a lovely day outside.  (I'm not out in it which is a thump, but I will be soon.)

My older daughter is finally going to let me take senior photos.


----------



## Liv James

My husband made a pot of coffee this morning and brought a big steamy cup to me while I was getting ready for work.


----------



## Tatiana

DH got me a new laptop to replace my almost 3yo one that "fried and died" two weeks ago.


----------



## spotsmom

Leaving for Southern Calif. tomorrow morning for 5 days 1 block from Newport Beach!!!!


----------



## telracs

spotsmom said:


> Leaving for Southern Calif. tomorrow morning for 5 days 1 block from Newport Beach!!!!


Pictures?


----------



## spotsmom

Real camera in the bag!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Got my 'Disney' haircut.  That means I won't be getting another one til after I get back.  Got my camera ready to go, new batteries, cleared the memory sticks and put everything in the camera bag.  Only 16 days till lift off to Orlando!


----------



## drenee

Picked up fiance at airport so he cam spend the rest of vacation with us. 
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Frolicking kittens !!


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Frolicking kittens !!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Daddy said he was proud of my maturity this weekend. (see thump thread). He has been working and I never got to talk to him with it being finals week. He asked me what happened on Friday and we talked about it. Said not to be afraid to call him and if he can't get me he will find someone that can.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

For the second time in 22 days, I have a new second cousin! Tyler Anthony, 7 lbs, 2 oz, 21 inches long.


----------



## caseyf6

Babies are always good bumps.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

It's Raining !!! That is a big deal for desert rats (and cats)


----------



## Tatiana

I'm back from 2nd dr. visit this week and feeling worse but the REALLY good news is NO PNEUMONIA, therefore, NO HOSPITALIZATION!  It's amazing how the words, "Your lungs are clear,"  made me feel better.


----------



## bobavey

I had lunch with my wonderful wife.


----------



## Annalog

NapCat, did you go outside to be closer to the rain? I love standing outside under an awning or porch roof when it is raining in the desert!


----------



## EGranfors

My writing group.  We have more fun with words than most people have with martinis.


----------



## Stefanswit

The sun decided to show itself for the first time since Friday. There is hope. Spring has been taking a break up here since fall.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> NapCat, did you go outside to be closer to the rain? I love standing outside under an awning or porch roof when it is raining in the desert!



Absolutely !! As you know, wet desert smells like perfume !!


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Absolutely !! As you know, wet desert smells like perfume !!


I love the smell of the desert after it rains!

We only have a 30% chance of rain tonight and no other rain predicted for the rest of the week.


----------



## JFHilborne

We had rain, too...love a rainy day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Ran into someone from the area I grew up at. We both miss living near the beach and the greenery.


----------



## Andra

I got to go kayaking last night!!


----------



## caseyf6

NapCat said:


> Absolutely !! As you know, wet desert smells like perfume !!


It does...you are making me so homesick.


----------



## drenee

This has been my vacation week and it has been wonderful. Very relaxing week. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

I found a new camera that I wanted for $150 off list and still brand new.


----------



## Andra

My Motorola Xoom arrived yesterday and it's almost lunchtime so I can sit and play with it 



edit to add photo


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Doing nothing. Just relaxing and enjoy the wonderful weather in N.California.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

A hummingbird landed on my glasses and picked in my hair !! TOO KOOL !


----------



## kindlequeen

The rental market here has been super competitive but I *might* (fingers, eyes and toes crossed) have just secured my clients a rental they like!  So happy to help them, they're super awesome!


----------



## caseyf6

While I was in the shower washing off wind/sun/sunscreen and a hot humid day, hubbie brought me a small bowl of peanut M&Ms.


----------



## 13500

My story, "Sheep Boy," won an Honorable Mention in the Winter 2011 WOW! Women on Writing Flash Fiction Contest.  

I'm pretty excited. It's my first contest entry.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

got internet back ^^ fiiinally, two weeks without sucks sooooo bad :/


----------



## 13500

kiazishiru said:


> got internet back ^^ fiiinally, two weeks without sucks sooooo bad :/


  I think I would have started twitching...


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> I think I would have started twitching...


I had the kindle to do basic stuff and the uni library was close, but I didn't feel like sitting there hours every day...


----------



## JRTomlin

This blog post by author Daisy Dobbs:

http://daisydexterdobbs.blogspot.com/2011/05/did-that-writer-just-call-me-ho.html

Hilarious. Seriously.


----------



## patrisha w.

1.My art instructor, whom I admire, told me today that she learns a lot from watching me construct my paintings! Wow!

2.I went into a cafe this morning and the young lady behind the counter knew what I wanted. This surprised me since I only go in there once a week on Monday mornings. I told her I was impressed that she remembered and she told me that it was easy because I was so cute!  Now, to really understand why I was so surprised, bear in mind I am 77, have white streaks in my hair and walk with a cane!  I pursued this because I wanted to know why. She said they all loved my accent {Veddy British} and the fact that when I overheard them asking each other  the name of the gadget that whips the coffee , I came up to the counter before I left and asked them was "frother" the word they were trying to remember! Made my day!


----------



## kindlequeen

After weeks of deprivation and substituting meals with weight loss shakes, I'm finally starting to see results on the scale.  And the bridesmaids dress fits....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

SOYUZ spacecraft and crew has landed safety !!


----------



## caseyf6

My bump is actually from yesterday. My mom is nearing 70, and she lives in Tucson (quite a distance from us).  She had a problem with her swamp (evaporative) cooler leaking, so she couldn't use it.  She called for her favorite plumber to come out on her payday (state retirement) and fix it.  He came to her house THAT VERY DAY, fixed the pipe, and didn't charge her a penny.  

I felt like weeping.  It was just so darn nice of him.  He told her "It's 90 degrees; you're going to need that cooler."


----------



## Annalog

Three related bumps:

Sunday: While I was working outside under an old mesquite tree, a western cardinal perched high in the tree and sang for several minutes.

Monday: After work, I went back under that mesquite tree to continue working and saw a Gambel's quail calling to about a dozen quail chicks trapped in the area where I had been working. I was able to let the chicks out see them reunited with their parent.

Tuesday morning: Before leaving for work, I was under that same mesquite tree checking to see that all was well. A western meadowlark flew into the tree and sang a bit.


----------



## Sandpiper

The most beautiful songs are often sung by birds!  I'm sure that quail and her babies are thanking you.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH sent in a resume and application for a job yesterday and he got a call today for a phone interview.  That's one heck of a bump.


----------



## balaspa

I hate to say this, but noticing my Kindle book sales helped.  I am hardly a bestselling author yet, but you guys are getting me closer.  I'd buy you all bagels or something, but I need to sell more books to do that!  So, spread the word!


----------



## Annalog

Sandpiper said:


> The most beautiful songs are often sung by birds! I'm sure that quail and her babies are thanking you.


I agree about bird song but the momma quail may be complaining about me having created an "attractive nuisance" in the first place.


----------



## kindlequeen

Yay Alle!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for your DH!

My hubby decided to treat me to our favorite Italian restaurant this evening because I've been working so hard.... we got there and I found out that it was "ladies night" so my lovely, handmade gnocchi (plus salad, brushcetta, and cannoli) was FREE!  Didn't really score hubby all the points he could have gotten but.... it was pretty sweet.  (Double bonus: our little spot stays open until 10 while the rest of the downtown closes down at 9, we walked in at 9:05....)


----------



## caseyf6

Ooh...quail.  I am so homesick.  

My bump was an email this morning thanking all of us for doing such a hard job in March (inspection stuff) and telling us that paid time off awards have been approved...letters to come!


----------



## Annalog

I was sitting outside with my netbook, waiting for the sun to go down and the chickens to go inside, when a hummingbird flew from the blooming salvia and buzzed by my head.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Dog park: two four month old golden retrievers


----------



## NapCat (retired)

My buddy's new (non-jumping) avatar !!

Pretty !!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

My sales are back up. That's enough of a bump for me.   Also I've finally gotten caught up on all my work from before I went on vacation.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my friend's story that was being plagerized was pulled from fanfiction.net and the author put up an (sorry I got caught) apology


----------



## caseyf6

I agree about the new avatar, Vegas.  

That is great news, Alle!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Good to hear FF did the right thing 

happyness of the day was talking to the boyfriend on skype


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good crisp cool and sunny day. The few clouds are extra bonus.


----------



## Annalog

Cobbie said:


> I finally finished almost all of my summer planting today. Kinda late, but......


I am planning to do my summer planting on Fourth of July weekend.


----------



## Colin Taber

My bump came from firstly having the day off (I have to work the weekend), but secondly discovering all these other folders of threads! I've been getting familiar with Kindleboards but mainly sticking to Book Corner, Introductions and the Writers Cafe over the past few weeks, and then I click on this folder and discover 4000+ threads I could have been looking at days ago, and they're full of new people! 

I'd kind of been wodering where the more casual chit chat happened


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Colin Taber said:


> "...discover 4000+ threads I could have been looking at days ago, and they're full of new people!
> 
> I'd kind of been wondering where the more casual chit chat happened ..."



You're hooked !! See 'ya around the boards....Try the chat room !!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

NapCat said:


> You're hooked !! See 'ya around the boards....Try the chat room !!


I agree, try the chat room! We could use a couple more people 

my bump was buying new plates as I only have one (I had 2) and my boyfriend is coming over in a couple of weeks... They have nice black flowers on them ^^ pretty pretty ^^


----------



## telracs

petite ecolier cookies (milk and dark chocolate).


----------



## geoffthomas

Nice Thai lunch.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

sleep ^^ (Yes in the middle of the day from me, from 5 on the afternoon till 9.30, well at least I'll be in chat tonight  )


----------



## Colin Taber

NapCat said:


> You're hooked !! See 'ya around the boards....Try the chat room !!


A chat room? Is there a chat room!?!

Going looking...


----------



## JFHilborne

Got to leave work early


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Colin Taber said:


> A chat room? Is there a chat room!?!
> 
> Going looking...


http://www.kboards.com/chat.php


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Had a great visit with mom who is recovering remarkably well from a bout with kidney cancer.  She has been doing very well and is as onery as ever!  Also figured out all by myself how to fix my laptop when it stopped working! Give me a big pat on the back for that accomplishment.


----------



## Colin Taber

Can't access the chat application where I am, but will try later. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I got several good bumps today. 

#1 Pizza
#2 My personal best sales day
#3 Caught up on design work again
#4 Did I mention pizza?


----------



## caseyf6

Hubby and I both had the day off.  

The mower isn't broken, the engine was just flooded. 

My kids are amazing.

Bartles & James exotic berry.  x2.  That kind of day.  (Lots of up & down.)


----------



## drenee

kiazishiru said:


> my bump was buying new plates as I only have one (I had 2) and my boyfriend is coming over in a couple of weeks... They have nice black flowers on them ^^ pretty pretty ^^


Pictures please. 
deb


----------



## caseyf6

A friend referred me to a friend who referred me to his wife's cousin...who fixed our a/c condenser unit for 1/3 of what it would normally cost this Memorial Day weekend.  I gave him some extra, too, for gas and for coming out so soon.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"Scheherazade" no more.....hated having a status author whose name I could not spell !  Ha !


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

wrote a blog post ^^ one I had been planning for a while


----------



## loonlover

Arrived home from Kansas about 9:45.  We ended up leaving Wichita a little later than expected, but in spite of windy conditions, it wasn't too bad a trip.


----------



## Andra

Kayaking on the lake!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The Space Shuttle ENDEVOUR and crew is home safely !!


----------



## Annalog

Saw a young Horned Lizard (horny toad) in the back yard stalking ants.


----------



## Sandpiper

It was actually yesterday.  I don't have cable or satellite.  Tuesday night a network aired two episodes of "Men of a Certain Age".  GOOD show.  So yesterday morning I ordered first (and second?) season on DVD from Amazon.  Nice price.  Later I noticed it wouldn't ship for a week.  That's strange.  But then I noticed after I ordered the price had gone up $11.  I'm guessing delayed shipping and price increase is related to network airing shows?  Whatever.  I ordered just before $11 increase.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

being on the train home to my parents place. and the train is nice and cool


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

today was much better than yesterday (see thump thread).  I had the 1st ultrasound for my pregnancy and found out that I am 2 wks further along than previously believed (which means I will hopefully stop this horrible morning sickness).  My due date went from Dec 10th to Nov 30th.  We also have an unconfirmed gender.  The tech saw some "dangling parts" and told us that it could mean we are having a boy, but to be cautious until July 14th, which is when they do the gender ultrasound


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

That is great to hear, AME 

My bump is that although I have to go out too early to actually eat Breakfast at this B&B, I just had an AMAZING shower ^^ Totally worth it as it was too hot yesterday to comfortably carry around 30 kilo's of stuff >.<


----------



## crebel

This is really yesterday's bump, but I could not put it into words until this morning; and my bump is, of all things, a funeral procession.

Those who frequent KB chat or the "thump" thread know that last week we lost a young man who was very dear to us in an IED attack in Afghanistan.  Yesterday morning at 9 a.m., my son and I were privileged to join his family at the local airfield as his casket was brought home.  The pomp and ceremony of the military honor guard at the plane is very moving.

The bump came as we followed the hearse through town to the funeral home (visitation tonight, funeral Saturday morning).  There was both a police and firetruck escort.  Police officers were stationed at every highway and street interesection through town blocking access and standing at attention.  Even though it is about 7 miles of divided highway, cars not only pulled off on both sides, people got out of their cars and stood in the pouring rain to honor Staff Seargent Joe Hamski.  As we passed the elementary school where his Mom teaches, the students were out in their colorful rain ponchos with teachers holding umbrellas, lining the fence, holding their hands over their hearts and many of the children trying to salute.

On through town Veterans and citizens who probably don't even know this family were lining the streets, again in the pouring rain, holding flags, saluting, standing at attention, silently honoring this fallen hometown hero as the procession passed by.

Through our grief, these actions made my heart soar.  It was poignant, caring, patriotic, supportive and loving.  It was a tremendous bump and I feel proud and privileged to have been a part of it.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow,
Chris thank you for sharing that.
It is wonderful to know that local communities show such respect and honor for our military - and their sacrifice for their country and loved ones.
Gets me all chocked-up.

Just sayin.....


----------



## caseyf6

Oh my gosh, crebel, that brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

caseyf6 said:


> Oh my gosh, crebel, that brings tears to my eyes.


Wow, me too. That sounds so touching. Definitely a moment to remember.

My bump of the day is having a great second-round interview for a job I'm very excited for. The interviewer already let me know that I'll be receiving a call next week for the next round of interviews.  Great news, as I really need a job!!


----------



## drenee

caseyf6 said:


> Oh my gosh, crebel, that brings tears to my eyes.


Me too.
deb


----------



## Jeff

crebel said:


> Through our grief, these actions made my heart soar. It was poignant, caring, patriotic, supportive and loving. It was a tremendous bump and I feel proud and privileged to have been a part of it.


Thank you for sharing this, Chris. It renews my faith in my countrymen.


----------



## loonlover

caseyf6 said:


> Oh my gosh, crebel, that brings tears to my eyes.


Me, too. Thanks for posting this.

LL


----------



## drenee

I just joined Goodreads.  Great site.  
deb


----------



## RebeccaKnight

The sun finally came out after what seems like YEARS of rain  .  (Pacific Northwesterner, here!)

Maybe now my raspberries will finally grow...


----------



## samanthawarren

The lady who owns the local coffee shop cornered me when I came in today. She discovered my urban fantasy novellas, and LOVES THEM! I mean, she was gushing. It's the first time someone outside of close friends or a writing group has really given me that kind of feedback on my books. Lifted my spirits, for sure. (She also told me I should come in and write there and she'd feed me lattes all day.  )


----------



## gatehouseauthor

Two bumps today.  One, a friend I hadn't heard from in ten years e-mailed me to say he had heard about this book his teenage son would love, only to find out it was written by me.  Serendipity strikes!

Second bump was seeing that The Flashlight Reader has posted an excellent review of my book!  Always gratifies the ego when strangers dig what you do!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Mums & Chrysanthemums are blooming !!


----------



## spotsmom

Boss left at 10 am for the weekend, so I got to take a very long lunch!!


----------



## RebeccaKnight

samanthawarren said:


> The lady who owns the local coffee shop cornered me when I came in today. She discovered my urban fantasy novellas, and LOVES THEM! I mean, she was gushing. It's the first time someone outside of close friends or a writing group has really given me that kind of feedback on my books. Lifted my spirits, for sure. (She also told me I should come in and write there and she'd feed me lattes all day.  )


Oh my gosh! This is insanely cool . Take her up on her offer and be one of those Coffee Shop Writers . Awesome!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Had tea/coffee with one of my favorite writers!


----------



## medicalhumor

Selling a few books on Kindle today.

Mike Cyra


----------



## kCopeseeley

My son slept till 7:45 this morning!!!!!  That is a red letter day, my friends!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Taking break from writing to visit various forums with interesting posts.


----------



## Colin Taber

I got the first review posted on my new book today, which was pleasing to see. The reader probably said more in her Facebook meassage to me about the book, but nonethless, it's good to see a rating up - and even better to know that she was so pleased with it!


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde

My first ebook went free on Amazon over the weekend and generated over 13,000 downloads as of this morning. That was nice way to start off the morning


----------



## Andrew Neudecker

I received a lovely 5 star review yesterday (Noticed it this morning)


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

My sis is reading on my kindle. I might have to buy one for everybody in the family if this keeps going. LOL


----------



## caseyf6

My bump is actually from this weekend-- my older dd graduated from high school this weekend.  She had a couple of classes that were rocky, so we're all glad they are over.  She heads to college in the fall and we are really proud of her.

Pomp & Circumstance is an incredibly annoying song until it's your kid (or you).


----------



## Amy Corwin

My bump was more of a recognition of the essential, hopeless stupidity of the kind folks who work computer Help Desks.
So our employer's VPN solution that lets us access the corporate network had some of its servers rebooted and basically stopped working. So I call them. Their initial response: send us an e-mail via our corporate e-mail system.
Uh-huh. What part of "I can't get to our corporate network to DO e-mail" didn't you understand?

Just called them AGAIN today and their response was that I should try again in a half-hour, after which, if it still doesn't work, to use the corporate instant messaging to let them know.

right. Like if I can't get on the network, I'll be able to let them know by getting on the network and using our corporate IM solution. Right.

it's going to be a very long afternoon.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Aww, Amy, that sounds like a thump to me. Could they have been talking about webmail perhaps? I know when our networks are down we can still access e-mail via a webmail account. 

Being someone that works in a help desk department, I always giggle when I tell clients to look at the folder on their desktop and they think I'm talking about the actual top of their desk.

My bump today is that we received the 2nd page of my son's children's book from the illustrator! Only 24 more pages to go and my 10 year old will be a published author (for a good cause).


----------



## EGranfors

"Flash Warden" (my new anthology of flash fiction) hit 80,000th place for an hour on Amazon today.  I'll take it until word spreads and let's it climb to 8th!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

We had someone from the neighborhood ask about the house (again).  She asked about the price and said she was going to the bank and was trying to work out some financing.  I'm excited about being w/out my house and being able to move while I can still (somewhat) bend down!  This is a wonderful break from all of my thumps (in the thump thread)


----------



## Susan in VA

NapCat said:


> Mums & Chrysanthemums are blooming !!


I'm confused. Aren't those the same thing?


----------



## Colin Taber

I'm a shift worker, and today is my 'friday' so two days off to look forward to, including a long looked forward to sleep in!


----------



## caseyf6

I go on leave tomorrow!!


----------



## Marcin Wrona

I finished a first draft of a novel. And now, because it's lovely out, I'm grabbing the ol' iPod and heading out for a wander.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The Soyuz Spacecraft and crew launched successfully today.....headed to the ISS


----------



## kCopeseeley

Temps over 80 degrees for the first time in a month!  It seems weird to say that while living in Cali, but truthfully, I'm soooo sick of the rain!  It's June.  I want to be outside!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

fall semester payment plan is in place. The weight of it is off my chest. yeah. (i refuse to take out loan for school until its absolutely needed. i pay out of pocket)


----------



## Andra

Vegas_Asian said:


> fall semester payment plan is in place. The weight of it is off my chest. yeah. (i refuse to take out loan for school until its absolutely needed. i pay out of pocket)


Yay!! It's great that you are able to work things out without using loans. Stick to your guns as long as you can so you don't have to deal with them once you graduate.

My bump - I finally got a good night's sleep last night. I still feel like I'm short from the rest of the week, but I'm catching up


----------



## Colin Taber

I'm in Australia and hoping for a good night's sleep - starting in about an hour.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

At boyfriend, slept most of the day. Sleeping together is nice, finally not lonely any more ^^


----------



## herocious

My bump is an elegant book review for my first novel Austin Nights. Book reviews don't come often, so I am very grateful for this one.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

We raised $620,533 in our Relay for Life yesterday and today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Sean!  That's a great bump!  I can't compete with that!

Mine is that my friend loaned me her 400 mm lens to try...and my sister-in-law came and got all the tadpoles out of my deck pond so I don't have to eradicate the little buggers. . Why her friends want 'em, I'll never know....

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Sean Sweeney said:


> We raised $620,533 in our Relay for Life yesterday and today.


That's amazing.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

To our author members--

a reminder that self promotion is not permitted outside the Book Bazaar.  This evening, I've removed two posts in this thread and edited another that I believed to go over the line to promotion.  Here's my rule of thumb--it it's something that you would announce in your book thread--that's where it should be, not here.

This thread is a celebration about the things big and small that bring a little joy to our lives, and very seldom (read through earlier posts) are they about the work we do, though that comes up, too.  But mostly it's about the small stuff.  I'm just asking that a little discretion be used...sorry to be a thump here, not a bump!  

Thanks for understanding!  

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Susan in VA

My bump for today:  Taking two full hours off to go sit in the sun and contemplate the meaning of life.  (And read some, too.)


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> My bump for today: Taking two full hours off to go sit in the sun and contemplate the meaning of life. (And read some, too.)


Let's hope that today's thump isn't a sunburn.


----------



## patrisha w.

Today I am no longer having to deal with {spoilered for perhaps TMI}


Spoiler



explosive diarrhea.



I LOVE today...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

new kittens !!


----------



## drenee

Pictures?


----------



## spotsmom

Hanging up the hammock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex Sinclair

My dog being chased by a cat! That will never get old.


----------



## JimC1946

Our favorite Indian restaurant closed a while back. My wife and I were getting a serious craving for chicken tikka masala. Today we found an Indian restaurant only five miles away, and the tikka masala was the best we've ever had in the U.S.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just wrote my first screenplay and sent it west. Life is good.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Nice day....long scenic drive with friends


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Let's hope that today's thump isn't a sunburn.


Naaah, I don't burn that easily. 

Today's bump: Beautiful spring weather, 80ish and low humidity. After a couple of weeks with temps closer to 95 and August-like humidity, this is wonderful!


----------



## telracs

Blue sky when I left work.  Soft denim blue with moon high in the sky shading to navy as I walked to the subway.  Just gorgeous.


----------



## Andra

a beautiful sunrise on the way to work this morning


----------



## EGranfors

Received a discount code for a proof on Createspace. I had thought my next book (Stairs of Sand) wouldn't need another proof, but 500+ errors later, yes, it does. Nice to get a discount!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

boyfriend cleaned my laptop so I can play videogames on it again ^^ also writing my blog, haven't finished my post though...


----------



## gatehouseauthor

I got two good bumps today!  One, my sister safely made her way to Indianapolis to stay with her successful chef daughter for a few weeks, and is happier than she's been in months!  My sis has been having some difficulties lately, and the chance to spend some time decompressing away from home is a huge blessing for her, and a huge comfort to me.  No need to go into detail, just suffice it to say that this is actually a big deal.

Second bump, a while back I sent a copy of my book to my favorite author from my youth.  Did not expect him to read it, just wanted him to have it, since his writing was a big influence on me growing up.  Well, he decided to read it, and he sent me kudos and a great review that he will be posting on his blog next month!  It's a huge ego boost when someone whose writing has been part of your own inspiration tells you that your work is worthwhile and entertaining!  I'm keeping his name out of this post, to avoid the appearance of self-promotion, but when he posts his review I will be announcing it on my own book thread and my blog.  But I just had to post it here, because when it comes right down to it, I haven't gotten a "bump" this big in months!


----------



## loonlover

Home from the surgery.  It supposedly went well, but I don't expect to know how well for a few weeks.

I am now non-weight bearing on my left foot - I'm sure me on crutches is a comic sight.  I won't be moving around too much for a while.  In a half-cast now; will see the doctor Tuesday for stitch removal and placement of a full cast.

Very glad the surgery is over and looking forward to walking pain free in a couple of months.


----------



## crebel

Glad it went well, LL!  Nurse II will take good care of you I'm sure (crutches may be good for "prodding" him into action, if necessary).  Wishing you a speedy recuperation.


----------



## bobavey

My new blog is finally up and running... I think. It's not your average blog. Please drop by and check it out.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. you may put a link in your signature._


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Got a letter from the IRS saying I overpaid....Nice refund check included !!


----------



## herocious

Yesterday I had no bump, so today I plan on having two...


----------



## Andra

The 80s Sing-Along that we went to last night was great fun!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DD (who is 2 yrs old) tried to count the toes on one of my feet.  Granted, she doesn't know how to count and can't really pronounce them, it was still unbelievably cute.  Of course, I didn't recongnize any of the numbers, except 'oo(2) 'ee (3) and 'ive (5).  Apparently Five is a funny word to say and she goes around the house saying it and giggling.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I got HTC inspire 4G phone. It was 20.00 The screen is almost as big as my entire iTouch. I ordered another skin from decal 
Girl. Red plaid to match my iTouch, my netbook, and my kindle. Just like my palm matched


----------



## anne_holly

Today, my 3yo son was so good I actually wondered who had replaced my child with such a cute, clean(!), little angel.

One must cherish these sorts of days.


----------



## loonlover

Intinst did the grocery shopping (not that he had much choice if he wanted to have food in the house).
He only called twice .


----------



## spotsmom

Ran a lot of errands, not much traffic, found what I needed!  Even remembered to take my wallet...


----------



## Jeff

When the new office chair I bought from Amazon was delivered yesterday by UPS, my great-grandson, Camden (age 3), was very excited. I let him open the box and help me assemble it. When it was complete, I sat down in it and declared it very comfortable. Camden climbed up on my lap and said, "And here's the perfect spot for me."


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> When the new office chair I bought from Amazon was delivered yesterday by UPS, my great-grandson, Camden (age 3), was very excited. I let him open the box and help me assemble it. When it was complete, I sat down in it and declared it very comfortable. Camden climbed up on my lap and said, "And here's the perfect spot for me."


That is so sweet!


----------



## Jeff

crebel said:


> That is so sweet!


Thanks, Chris, it was. And I really needed the bump.


----------



## drenee

Jeff, that is an adorable story.  Thank you for sharing.
deb


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> Jeff, that is an adorable story. Thank you for sharing.
> deb


Thanks, Deb. I was too busy making a living to notice the little things about my children and grandchildren. It's a real blessing to have another chance.


----------



## anne_holly

Today, we cleaned all day, and moved the furniture around - and ditched a ton of old papers and other things that had been piling up. Tomorrow, I tackle some more of the baby clothes and things that can go to donation bins. I feel really good about finally sorting this place out. It was a busy couple of weeks, so the place got kind of nasty. I feel a lot more human now.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH and I took his 5 yr old nephew fishing today for the 1st time.  We went to a friend's pond and spent 3 hrs there while nephew caught 11 fish (heck, I caught 4 and my job was the baiting and casting of nephew's pole) and DH caught a bunch (he chose not to count so nephew wouldn't feel like they were competing).  My FIL watched DD and went on long (for a 2 yr old) walks while she tried to chase down my friend's v friendly dogs (dogs tend to run away when a 2 yr old is screaming "Puppy!" @ the top of her lungs).  Even FIL got to catch a fish.  He caught the last (and biggest).  Since no one wanted to actually clean the fish, we practiced catch and release (as well as catch and keep away from Rocky, the boxer who wanted to eat fish).  Nephew and DD fell asleep on the way back to my IL's house (where MIL was enjoying being alone) and nephew couldn't stop talking about how he caught 11 fish "all by myself".  DH and I are tired, but the good kind of tired.  All in all, it was a great way to spend a Saturday.  Plus, I didn't get a sunburn!


----------



## drenee

Teaching youngsters to fish is so much fun.  My oldest grandson, now 7, can cast and catch all by himself, and does not need a bobber he will proudly tell you.  
deb


----------



## scl

We stopped at JJ Fin's for lunch in Tavares Fl today and after we ate we went out on the deck, where we saw three small alligators. I think the small ones are a lot cuter than the big ones. Once they turn that muddy greenish color they just look hungry, not the least bit cute any more.










They were at most two and a half feet long, which is a lot smaller than I usually see. I see four to six foot ones a lot, but hardly ever small ones like I saw today.


----------



## caseyf6

A deer did NOT destroy our homecoming.

We are finally home in our own place with our beloved cats (who have forgiven us).

Our petsitter was AWESOME.  

Our older daughter is registered for classes and only has five million more things to get "set" this summer.


----------



## Andra

I took DH out for a mystery date Saturday. We had dinner @Zax, saw the comedy show _Defending the Caveman_, then had gelato @Teo afterwards. It was a great adventure - both of us had fun.
But it was VERY difficult to keep a secret from him. I don't think I could have pulled it off if I had made the plans sooner.


----------



## EGranfors

I'm featured on dailycheapreads.com  for my first novel! Go, Marisol, go!


----------



## loonlover

First post-op visit to the podiatrist today. The original half-cast was removed and a hard cast put on. The ankle is bent at a slightly different angle so that will take a little getting used to. The best part of the bump, though, is that we were able to rent a kneeling walker for me to use. I can now get places so much faster than I could on crutches. I'm probably a little safer also, unless I try to go too fast. This is similar - mine just has 3 wheels and it has a basket on the front. II even ordered me a cup holder for it. Now if I could only get in and out of the house on it!


----------



## 13500

loonlover said:


> First post-op visit to the podiatrist today. The original half-cast was removed and a hard cast put on. The ankle is bent at a slightly different angle so that will take a little getting used to. The best part of the bump, though, is that we were able to rent a kneeling walker for me to use. I can now get places so much faster than I could on crutches. I'm probably a little safer also, unless I try to go too fast. This is similar - mine just has 3 wheels and it has a basket on the front. II even ordered me a cup holder for it. Now if I could only get in and out of the house on it!


That is great! Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## EGranfors

Finally received my Kindle-format file and uploaded it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 13500

I don't like to talk about writer stuff outside the cafe or Book Bazaar, but I just received a 5-star review from Big Al's Books and Pals that has put a permanent grin on my face for the rest of the day, especially since the paperback version of _A Whisper to a Scream_ was released today as well.


----------



## bobavey

My wife and I just got new iphones. Now I'm trying to get over the sticker shock.


----------



## drenee

Bob, I had sticker shock when I got my iPhone also, but I don't know how I lived without it.  I use it for work a lot more than I thought I would.

LL, I don't understand how that walker works.  Sorry.
deb


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

No bumps for me yet today but the day is young.


----------



## drenee

Dara's positive attitude.


----------



## loonlover

I kneel on what looks like a seat (nicely padded) on the walker with the bad leg and then push it along with the other foot like a kid's scooter.  The pad portion of mine is not split like in the above picture.  Now if I could just get in and out of the house by myself.  That one step still causes me problems.  But once out the door this morning (with Intinst's help), I scooted to the van, put the walker in through the sliding door on the driver's side, climbed in and drove us to the barber shop.  It is light weight enough that I can manipulate it when necessary, yet sturdy enough to make it possible for me to move around with a whole lot more ease than I was doing on crutches.  Sure am glad it is the left foot with the problem.


----------



## telracs

spent the afternoon with my best friend who i don't get to see very often.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, LL.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Yesterday, at sunset, DH and I watched a bat feeding on insects while it was flying around our back yard.


----------



## Andra

I finished packing up most of my office yesterday.  I got in a zone and was throwing things in the recycle container, the shred container, the trash and some boxes 
Now if I could find out WHERE my new cubicle is located...


----------



## geoffthomas

My wife and I just sat on our porch last night and listened to the "water feature" spill water and enjoyed the glow of the changing-color leds in the water.  Glad I put that 110 pound piece of granite on the porch.

Just sayin.....


----------



## 13500

geoffthomas said:


> My wife and I just sat on our porch last night and listened to the "water feature" spill water and enjoyed the glow of the changing-color leds in the water. Glad I put that 110 pound piece of granite on the porch.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Sounds lovely.


----------



## intinst

drenee said:


> Thank you, LL.
> deb


Some wanted pictures of LL on her scooter. I don't need a bribe, I enjoy embarrassing her by posting pictures on the World Wide Web!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Made multi coloured cakes ^^ and they look really lovely^^


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my bump is a thump that is finally turning around!  On Monday my knees started hurting.  I couldn't figure out why, I'd done nothing out of the ordinary (no climbing up on stuff, no stepping ackwardly, etc), but they hurt.  I did heat pads and took tylenol (I'm preggers, so nothing stronger).  Finally it went from both knees to my right knee.  Took a nap today (as I had a migraine) and when I woke up, the migraine was gone and my knee is feeling tons better.  It went from completely stiff and hard to move to just slight twinges when I bend it too far back.  According the the internet (you know, the best place to look for info), it's a pregnancy thing.  I just need to not stay on my feet as much.


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> Some wanted pictures of LL on her scooter. I don't need a bribe, I enjoy embarrassing her by posting pictures on the World Wide Web!


Thanks Intinst! I really was having a hard time visualizing how LL's scooter worked. My bump is that LL is on the road to recovery !


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Some wanted pictures of LL on her scooter. I don't need a bribe, I enjoy embarrassing her by posting pictures on the World Wide Web!


Hi LL!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I've been posting in the thump thread recently that my sales numbers haven't gone up in weeks. This morning the 2 for my horror collection has gone up to 3. I will be able to retire to the Riviera soon.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

@_VonCount Count Von Count
I love to count! RT @SMSweeneyAuthor The fact that @jonfmerz had nightmares about Count Von Count when he was little makes me believe that I will ride him ceaselessly now. 

Seriously?!? Count Von Count reTweeted me? SERIOUSLY?! Now I just need to get Guy Smiley to RT me and my life will be complete.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Sean Sweeney said:


> @_VonCount Count Von Count
> I love to count! RT @SMSweeneyAuthor The fact that @jonfmerz had nightmares about Count Von Count when he was little makes me believe that I will ride him ceaselessly now.
> 
> Seriously?!? Count Von Count reTweeted me? SERIOUSLY?! Now I just need to get Guy Smiley to RT me and my life will be complete.


That is AWESOME!  I loved the Count when I was a kid! Snuffie used to scare me though. I have no idea why.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

julieannfelicity said:


> That is AWESOME!  I loved the Count when I was a kid! Snuffie used to scare me though. I have no idea why.


Heh, check Twitter now.


----------



## bobavey

Had lunch with my wonderful wife.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

I am excited to join kindle forums day before yesterday.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Sean Sweeney said:


> Heh, check Twitter now.


LOL

My bump today is: the landlord of the building I work in sent over an ice cream truck and gave us free ice cream. I went with a Spongebob,.


----------



## hamerfan

This pic, nyuk nyuk nyuk!


----------



## 13500

^^Awesome.


----------



## Margaret

I finished my week long technology in the classroom workshop and received an iPad2 for attending.  Now I can really begin my summer vacation and I have a new toy to play with!


----------



## Susan in VA

Bumplets all week long from doing stuff with DD in her first week of summer vacation.  

Tonight we went to an outdoor concert.  It's every Friday and usually we stay out of the way near the back and she dances to the music.  Today it was a choir and she considered the music non-danceable, so she ran around catching fireflies and releasing them a few seconds later.  Made everyone around us smile.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Having mine and my boyfriends party today ^^ Soooo exited ^^ it's not our birthday for another 1 and 2 months but we're not at home then so this is better ^^


----------



## Annalog

Kiazishiru, a very merry unbirthday to you and your boyfriend!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Thank you Anna ^^ We had a lot of fun ^^ (and loads of alcohol with our friends and family ^^ )


----------



## gatehouseauthor

Slow smoked, lightly barbecued pulled pork shoulder with pickle and onion on a ciabatta bun... I love my new grill...


----------



## Sean Sweeney

We had our annual carnival this past week. The proceeds of the carnival go to the operations of the small catholic school that holds it. The normal operating days of the event are Wednesday through Saturday.

On Wednesday and Thursday, we were washed out due to rain. We had never, in the 46 years of the carnival, been washed out two days in a row. I've been attending it since I was 4, working it since I was 13, and announcing it since 16. We've had days where we've opened and closed early because of rain; that happens. But two days in a row? I thought we were in trouble. Using my knowledge of what we've done in the past, we were in, on average, a $15,000 hole. We managed to salvage something on Friday, but we closed an hour and a half early. We also decided to add Sunday in.

Saturday was supposed to be bad, weather-wise. However, the sun managed to show itself and we had a decent crowd... until the rain started falling in sheets at about 7:30. We called the fireworks off and closed at 9:30.

I wasn't expecting anything for Sunday. I said that if there were no people there by 5 (we were slated to be open from 1-9), I'd go home; there would be no reason for me to be there if I had no one to tell what was going on. But around 4:30, people started showing up. By 5, we had a small throng. By 6, we had a good sized crowd, the dunk tank and pan game were hopping, and we were busy at the concession stand.

In addition, we were doing so well that by 8:30, we were contemplating staying open another hour, which we did.

So all in all, despite the hassles with the weather and having no fireworks (we only have a one-day license), I'd say our carnival was successful.


----------



## Andra

DH and I had an awesome weekend!
We took a road trip to see the comedian/ventriloquist Jeff Dunham on Saturday and we stopped to have lunch at my favorite German restaurant.
On the way home Sunday, we detoured through Dublin and picked up some more Dr Pepper.
Then DH ordered pizza last night and we watched a movie.


----------



## telracs

bought 25 dollars of jelly belly jelly beans..


----------



## caseyf6

I get to buy a new watch!  (Turning a thump-- battery is replaced but darn thing still screws up -- into a bump, lol.)


----------



## loonlover

I had my cast and stitches removed today, then had another cast applied.  I'll go back in 2 1/2 weeks and maybe go home in a boot at that time.  I'll be ready, I'm sure.  I also didn't really like the cast removal - made me a little antsy having my foot, ankle, and leg attacked with a saw.  It would be nice to only have that done one more time.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I finished compounding my car. Dad just needs to reseal it. it took of
me two days of three hour sessions in this Las Vegas heat in mid-afternoon to do this. Now my white car is extra shiny white despite being 17 years old. I do it once a year to keep the rant looking new. 
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian

went from tan to tanner
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

The cover no more looks like mail order bride.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I just found a letter sitting on the dining room table. Some of the older members may know that last year was A hard year for myself and my family. I lost my scholarship and started to pay for school out of pocket. My uncle died of cancer and mom got diagnosed with the same type of cancer (but in the very early stage). Dad had to rush across the globe from his deployment to be home. 

One year later dad is retired and he is happy if doesn't have worry about deployments or TDY's. His job now is the same just as a civilian. if actually gets to come home on time and spend time with the family. 
Mom's cancer is gone

Now I just got a letter saying that my scholarship has been reinstated. I may not have to get a second job. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Vegas_Asian said:


> I just found a letter sitting on the dining room table. Some of the older members may know that last year was A hard year for myself and my family. I lost my scholarship and started to pay for school out of pocket. My uncle died of cancer and mom got diagnosed with the same type of cancer (but in the very early stage). Dad had to rush across the globe from his deployment to be home.
> 
> One year later dad is retired and he is happy if doesn't have worry about deployments or TDY's. His job now is the same just as a civilian. if actually gets to come home on time and spend time with the family.
> Mom's cancer is gone
> 
> Now I just got a letter saying that my scholarship has been reinstated. I may not have to get a second job.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


That's a great bump!


----------



## hamerfan

This very cool mix of a classic song:
http://www.vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2539741


----------



## Colin Taber

Vegas_Asian said:


> I just found a letter sitting on the dining room table. Some of the older members may know that last year was A hard year for myself and my family. I lost my scholarship and started to pay for school out of pocket. My uncle died of cancer and mom got diagnosed with the same type of cancer (but in the very early stage). Dad had to rush across the globe from his deployment to be home.
> 
> One year later dad is retired and he is happy if doesn't have worry about deployments or TDY's. His job now is the same just as a civilian. if actually gets to come home on time and spend time with the family.
> Mom's cancer is gone
> 
> Now I just got a letter saying that my scholarship has been reinstated. I may not have to get a second job.


That's a fantastic set of bumps. Great to hear!

My bump was a great blog book review.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I got an Honorable Mention from the Writers of the Future contest. (Science fiction writers contest founded by L. Ron Hubbard, judged by current greats in the field.) I submitted a story to their second quarter contest this year and thought I didn't win anything, but last night I got an email about the HM. All I get is a certificate, but at least some of the judges liked me.


----------



## drenee

VA, your big bump is fantastic. So happy for you and your family. 
deb


----------



## caseyf6

VA, what great big bumps!!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

R. Reed said:


> I got an Honorable Mention from the Writers of the Future contest. (Science fiction writers contest founded by L. Ron Hubbard, judged by current greats in the field.) I submitted a story to their second quarter contest this year and thought I didn't win anything, but last night I got an email about the HM. All I get is a certificate, but at least some of the judges liked me.


Well Done and Congratulations !


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

R. Reed said:


> I got an Honorable Mention from the Writers of the Future contest. (Science fiction writers contest founded by L. Ron Hubbard, judged by current greats in the field.) I submitted a story to their second quarter contest this year and thought I didn't win anything, but last night I got an email about the HM. All I get is a certificate, but at least some of the judges liked me.


Yay! That's pretty awesome.


----------



## MonkeyScribe

My theater company opened our new play this weekend. That was fun after so many weeks of hard work.


----------



## gatehouseauthor

I always look for things outside of writing to post for the "bump" thread, but that's hard to do sometimes.  And today, I had a very nice bump that is completely about writing, and I have to share it!!

Piers Anthony, best-selling author of the Xanth series and the Incarnations of Immortality, wrote a review of my book and posted it on his monthly newsletter!

I can't imagine a bigger bump as a writer than having one of my favorite mainstream authors write a review of my work!  I'm so excited, I can barely stand it!


----------



## Annalog

Wow! I am going to need to read Piers Anthony's latest newsletter!

Bump for me: As I was backing out of my driveway this morning, a cactus wren chased my car and then landed on my windshield. I stopped, we looked at each other, the bird flew away, and then I drove away.


----------



## caseyf6

I went to see "Larry Crowne" and I thought it was cute, light-hearted, and fun.  Just what I needed.  What was best was that the theater was NOT crowded at all because everyone was in "Transformers" or "Monte Carlo".


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I'm replying to some crits I got to one of my short stories a while ago. I had totally forgotten about them and I thought it was the right time to get to it.
It does give me a great "bump" when people tell me that the work is quite well done ^^ I sometimes am very insecure about my writing (especially since I'm not English) and to hear that I do well is always a plus.
It's also a great bump when I read that everyone has the same troubles with my work and that they are not the same as a year ago ^^ (which means I got new stuff to concentrate on)

Also, I got my grades in for my first year of uni and I PASSED ^^ soooooo happy ^^


----------



## EGranfors

I entered two flash fiction contests, and I listed my new book, due out July 10th, on goodreads.  :0)


----------



## Colin Taber

I've been feeling a bit flat the last few days, but got notification of my latest book's first blog review going live a few hours ago - 5 stars! 

That perked me up!


----------



## Annalog

Found out I can still stay awake for 24 hours and then put in a productive 8+ hour day on 2 hours of sleep.  Now I get to sleep for 7 hours. That will be even better!


----------



## 13500

I just read the past two pages to catch up on everyone's good news and...wow! There is some great stuff going on! Congratulations and well done.  

Vegas Asian: So glad to hear about your scholarship.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

today is my bday and DH is telling everyone I'm 24 (really 31, but 24 is how old I was when we married), I have the dinner I want cooking in the crockpot (benifit of being 5 mths preggers, no one second guesses you on food) and the weekend only looks to be brighter.


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday, Alle Meine Entchen!


----------



## 13500

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> today is my bday and DH is telling everyone I'm 24 (really 31, but 24 is how old I was when we married), I have the dinner I want cooking in the crockpot (benifit of being 5 mths preggers, no one second guesses you on food) and the weekend only looks to be brighter.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## caseyf6

Happy birthday!!

My bump is that a job I've applied to has gone to "route", which means it's still a possibility.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

finally got my boyfriend into social media, though only twitter since it works together with his fav game and it's easy for updates on the podcasts we follow. But the first step is there ^^


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Karen

My 18 year old DD returned from a 10 day tour of Europe yesterday.  Said hi to everyone, then headed straight for the kitchen when she smelled the pot roast.  She said she really enjoyed the trip but could not wait to get a home cooked meal.


----------



## Colin Taber

I've just finished up a 2 week long training course at work (the dreaded day job) and have spent 2 days doing the real thing. So far so good, and better yet, now it's the weekend!


----------



## Bogbuilder

I just found out that K W Jeter is following me on twitter. Cool! Big Blade Runner fan, you see...


----------



## Andra

DH and I are at the North American Discworld Convention and are currently in line to meet Sir Terry!!!!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Andra said:


> DH and I are at the North American Discworld Convention and are currently in line to meet Sir Terry!!!!


That is soooo awesome! Have loads of fun ^^

I bought a sports top (one of those that they often use with zumba and stuff, one that looks like a sports bra but isn't) and it was the same amount as the gift card my mum had given me. This rocks since I had been looking for something like this for a while and it's always hard to find.


----------



## theaatkinson

strangely enough I got a twitter message from a writing acquaintance who d/l Secret Language of Crows and told me she stayed up waaaayyy late reading it. that made my day


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Space Shuttle ATLANTIS launched successfully and is on its way to the ISS.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

outback for dinner and no toddler to share it w/ (my parents are keeping DD overnight so DH and I can have a date)


----------



## drenee

My bump from yesterday - figured out the abuse and neglect database glitch and I am now getting our circuit's data entered correctly.  This is such a big deal.  I inherited this project when our secretary passed last September. After two training sessions, emails to techs, frantic calls to secretaries in other circuits I can't believe this is finally working. 
deb


----------



## intinst

July 10, 1971, LoonLover said that she would be with me to have and to hold, from this day forward, for better, for worse, for richer, for poorer, in sickness and in health, until death do us part. She is the best thing to ever happen to me and I hope the next forty years with her are even better.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

intinst said:


> July 10, 1971, LoonLover said that she would be with me to have and to hold, from this day forward, for better, for worse, for richer, for poorer, in sickness and in health, until death do us part. She is the best thing to ever happen to me and I hope the next forty years with her are even better.



What a wonderful post ! Congratulations to you both ! Purrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## spotsmom

Intinst's post about Loonlover!  Gave me chills (and it's 85 degrees in here).


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Intinst, your post was beautiful!  My dearly departed husband and I would have celebrated our 40th anniversary on June 7th, 2011.  He is and was the love of my life, I felt the same about him as you do about LL.  God bless the two of you!!


----------



## loonlover

Thank you, II.

One thing I can say, he has never been shy about expressing his feelings.  He has always shown his love for me.


----------



## 13500

That is lovely. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## R. M. Reed

If she's a Loonlover, and she loves Intinst, does that mean Intinst is a loon?
Just wondering.


----------



## drenee

^^Robin, that's funny.

Congratulations, LL and II.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

congrats LoonLover and intinst ^^

my bump is just love ^^


----------



## intinst

R. Reed said:


> If she's a Loonlover, and she loves Intinst, does that mean Intinst is a loon?
> Just wondering.


I'm certainly loony over her! (and in a multitude of other ways as well)


----------



## caseyf6

My bump is Loonlover & Intinst.  

Also, I applied to a job that looks amazing.


----------



## julieannfelicity

I got an e-mail from Charlaine Harris' assistant telling me that they're going to put a post on Charlaine's Facebook page and website about my son's charity book!   That totally bumped my day and it's not even my book!


----------



## Andra

We made it home safely from Madison WI - tired, but safe.
My major bump for the trip - DH found an illustrated copy of Stardust by Neil Gaiman and it's signed by both Neil and the illustrator.  It's wonderful!
Also got to meet Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

went shoe shopping w/ DH for sandals for him for vacay.  This is usually a thump since DH has an unusual shoe size for a man and only one place we've ever been to has shoes he likes, in a price we can afford, in his size.  We went to that store (Dick's Sporting Goods for those in the US) b/c that's my rule.  I've gone shoe shopping w/ DH and spent 3 hrs looking for shoes w/ out finding anything.  I don't like shoe shopping.  So, we go to Dicks and not only do they have the style of sandal DH likes (which was a style that was "in" in the 90s) but they have it in his size and in different colors.  I even found a pair of shoes for me (I have big feet for a woman).  The time we spent looking/buying DH's sandals was less than an hour.  That's my bump.  DH took less than an hour to find a pair of shoes to buy.


----------



## Annalog

I saw a cardinal flying today.


----------



## drenee

I'm 98% done with moving.  Huge bump.  
Every muscle in my body aches.  Still a bump.  
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

had an ultrasound yesterday.  Found out baby is healthy and right where the growth should be (7in 11oz) and that he is a boy.  I'm going to have a girl and a boy come November.  

My bump for today is we leave for vacay tomorrow.


----------



## Deb G

New grandbaby on the way.


----------



## EGranfors

Deployed a new title via smashwords.  How long until it is live on kindle?


----------



## julieannfelicity

EGranfors said:


> Deployed a new title via smashwords. How long until it is live on kindle?


Smashwords doesn't yet have an agreement with Amazon. They've been working on it for years and still haven't finalized it. So you'd have to upload your title to Amazon directly through the KDP.


----------



## 13500

Saw the last Harry Potter movie. It was a fitting end to a wonderful series.


----------



## AnnetteL

My parents took all my kids for the entire day!

It's been a stressful week (with lots of kid fighting . . . gotta love teen hormones). So this was AWESOME.

The entire house to MYSELF. Silence.

I met a big deadline and then spent hours cleaning. Sounds odd, because I'm not a huge neat freak, but a lot of stuff had just gotten piled up and pushed aside b/c of work stuff. Felt GREAT to get things organized and cleaned up.

Mom is sane again!


----------



## drenee

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> had an ultrasound yesterday. Found out baby is healthy and right where the growth should be (7in 11oz) and that he is a boy. I'm going to have a girl and a boy come November.
> 
> My bump for today is we leave for vacay tomorrow.


Congratulations, and have fun on vacation.
deb


----------



## spotsmom

Terrific thunderstorm and lots of rain to help our potential fire season situation!


----------



## JFHilborne

cake


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Phillis Diller is celebrating her 94th birthday today ! Go Girl !!


----------



## Emily Kimelman

I saw my first redwood tree.


----------



## geoffthomas

Emily Kimelman said:


> I saw my first redwood tree.


Oh lucky you!
I remember the first time I walked among the Redwoods.
It is a spiritual event.
And the first time is breath-taking.

Just sayin.....


----------



## caseyf6

Rain, rain, glorious rain!  Let's keep it coming but for this morning it was lovely!!

Even though Texas rain doesn't smell anything like Tucson rain...it actually kind of stinks here when it's wet. But I don't care!  Rain, rain...  

lol


----------



## drenee

Emily Kimelman said:


> I saw my first redwood tree.


I agree, lucky you. I have never had the pleasure. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Saw the doctor this morning.  The cast was removed and I am again in a boot.  Still non-weight bearing for another week, but I can take the boot off when I am sitting, sleeping, or showering.  I'll begin the weight bearing a week from tomorrow - if necessary, I can use a cane or walker while transitioning (we just happen to own both of those aids).

Progress!


----------



## 13500

loonlover said:


> Saw the doctor this morning. The cast was removed and I am again in a boot. Still non-weight bearing for another week, but I can take the boot off when I am sitting, sleeping, or showering. I'll begin the weight bearing a week from tomorrow - if necessary, I can use a cane or walker while transitioning (we just happen to own both of those aids).
> 
> Progress!


YAY! Great news, loonlover.


----------



## gatehouseauthor

My sister's heart surgery went well yesterday.  Today she's awake and coherent, and recovering well.  A few days in the ICU, and she should be coming home in a week or so.


----------



## loonlover

gatehouseauthor said:


> My sister's heart surgery went well yesterday. Today she's awake and coherent, and recovering well. A few days in the ICU, and she should be coming home in a week or so.


Glad to hear her surgery went well.


----------



## anne_holly

That my son says "queue me" when he means "excuse me."


----------



## telracs

Godiva chocolate.


----------



## geoffthomas

Edys double chocolate fudge brownie ice cream.


----------



## caseyf6

Mine is actually from yesterday-- I told my husband about the horrible and boring training I was in, and he texted back "Sorry...have some chocolate." It made me laugh. At the next break, I got this:



Lol, not the whole package-- just one. But it was yummy.


----------



## drenee

Kit Kat extra crispy  Oh my.  How was it?
deb


----------



## telracs

it's my birthday, it's my birthday....


----------



## geoffthomas

And a very Happy Birthday to you, indeed.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

NapCat said:


> Phillis Diller is celebrating her 94th birthday today ! Go Girl !!


Learaning Phyllis Diller was 94 and looking like 34.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

All the Space Shuttles are home and safe after 30 years of staggering accomplishments !!


----------



## JimC1946

Lots of hummingbirds at the feeder and on the lantanas today.


----------



## loonlover

Posted in thump thread this morning that my foot was swollen and red.  Saw my doctor's partner and he stated swelling was normal after cast removal and there was no sign of infection.  He wrapped it in an elastic bandage to help with the swelling and said to continue as instructed on Tuesday.


----------



## herocious

A favorable review on a high-traffic site: http://austinist.com/2011/07/20/austin_nights_and_trillin_on_texas.php


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Posted in thump thread this morning that my foot was swollen and red. Saw my doctor's partner and he stated swelling was normal after cast removal and there was no sign of infection. He wrapped it in an elastic bandage to help with the swelling and said to continue as instructed on Tuesday.


Good news indeed!  Take it easy and keep following instructions.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Nice picture, Napcat. 

I'm very happy because I got a final interview for a job I really want. If all goes well, I could have a job in a week, which is MUCH needed. Tomorrow, I find out if I got a final interview for another great job. I would be very happy with either one.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

It's a bright sun-shiney day!


----------



## Colin Taber

I've just settled in at a cafe to check email and stuff before heading into work (I'm in Australia, so it's 7:30AM over here. After enduring a mad scramble to get into the city and beat peak traffic (caused by  me  sleeping through my own alarm), I've discovered I've been listed on eReader News Today, so consequently have been selling away while sleeping - no wonder I'm tired!

What makes all of this even better is that I've come off the 24/7 shift rotation at work and so will even get a weekend to enjoy because today's *FRIDAY!*

>>>Edit: Okay, so as I type this it's Friday in Australia, but in the US you've still got to get through the tail end of Thursday. Good luck!


----------



## JMJeffries

I'm happy today.  My grandchildren think I'm wonderful because I love to swim and splash with them and blow bubbles. Even though my granddaughter (3.5) is always wanting to squish my squishy parts.


----------



## drenee

Jessica, good luck. 
deb


----------



## caseyf6

Yay, Jessica!

Happy birthday, Scarlet!

And the Kit Kat extra crispy (Krispy?) was delicious.    Absolute yum.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Sleeping in a real bed for the 1st time since Sunday.  Ending our camping vacay a little early, but since it was 95 degrees F every day (or hotter), we are enjoying the hotel ac and cable.  Just loving a vacay w/ DH


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

On the way back from my parents place my sis texted me that our dog had eaten 2,5 bars of chocolate. Next text was that he was at the vet and was doing really poorly. they had in on IV and given him laxating and puking stuff (or whatever you call it). Which of course are huge thumps.
This morning I woke up to a text that he was off IV and doing very well, he was still not fully recovered and she has to keep a close eye on him for a couple of more days but he is going to be fine.
This was a huuuuge bump for me as I love the dear animal to bits and was kind of down that he was so poorly and I was not able to be there for him.

on a separate not, I'm back home at my own place together with my boyfriend ^^


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Had a great opening night for our local community theater's production of Wizard of Oz. The 5-show run is virtually sold out - the 40 kids playing munchkins bring in a lot of grandparents and other family members to watch!


----------



## PatrickWalts

Xanax.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Got the carpet cleaned and it looks nice. I am obsessed with cleanliness.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Got my uni timetable in, only 3 days a week, which leaves me with a 4 day weekend ^^


----------



## S Jaffe

This actually happened last night, but I'm holding on to it to get through a drab day today.  So, I went to check e-mail last night and found that a short story I had sold a long time ago had finally come out ("Perchance" in Bull Spec #6).  That much I already knew.  The surprise was that my story is the lead-off story starting the whole issue!  That's put a big smile on my face.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

My new dishwasher finally came in today.....NapCat hates wet paws !!


----------



## Vagueness

We found a collony of lizards in the back garden, a least 8 mini-dinosaurs. I spent hours feeling like David Attenborough, and got some fab pictures.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

awwwh, how adorable ^^ I love little lizards ^^

I bought a steamer ^^ part of my eating healthy plan for this year ^^


----------



## Stephen_Melling

Watching my kids watching a movie. Go figure.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Ooh, that's a cute little lizard, Vague. Very cool.

Thanks, all! Possibly even better news: my boyfriend got a job! It's his first "real" job and it's great to have at least one of us employed. Hopefully I'll get the job next week and we'll both start bringing in some money and paying off those student loans!


----------



## Annalog

kiazishiru said:


> awwwh, how adorable ^^ I love little lizards ^^
> 
> I bought a steamer ^^ part of my eating healthy plan for this year ^^


Which steamer did you get? I bought one this year also as part of my eating healthy plan. I posted in the Rice Cooker thread a few weeks back.


----------



## tsilver

Getting a cover provided and installed by Jim Chambers for my new short story.  Thanks Jim.  It looks good.


----------



## Andra

Took DH on a surprise road trip to Snook, Texas to try their chicken-fried bacon.
He loved it!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Annalog said:


> Which steamer did you get? I bought one this year also as part of my eating healthy plan. I posted in the Rice Cooker thread a few weeks back.


A really cheap one for 20 pound at the Sainsbury's. It has 3 tiers and a special bucket for rice. I saw a rice cooker that had a steam tier on top of it for 15 pound, but I decided that this was easier.

I made jacked potatoes, bacon and some green beans last night. I never make it because it is such a mess. But the Bacon in the oven worked really well (I usually fry it) and the green beans were like butter in my mouth. Soooooooo lovely.
I'm gonna try out some more things with steaming but I think I'll love this thing loads ^^


----------



## Annalog

Waking to heavy rain and a thunderstorm, thinking of yesterday (success in donating blood to the Red Cross [passed iron test] and shopping with my mom), and thinking of baking bacon -- lots of bumps today!


----------



## 13500

Yum, bacon.


----------



## Colin Taber

I went around to see some friends last night for dinner (they're anchored down with a 3 year old, so we don't often get out as a group to dinner or such). We had a fantastic meal, just the most beautiful cut of beef!

 Making me hungry just thinking about it...  

We then watched a DVD called The Fountain which has Hugh Jackman in it. The movie pace was slow, but ultimately it was quite interesting and I enjoyed it. Beautiful cinematography.

A good night all up.


----------



## caseyf6

It's a lovely lazy Sunday.


----------



## JMJeffries

Just returned from San Diego.  An elderly friend needs help and I'm working with her daughter moving her to her new granny flat.  She's resisting and I'm worn out cleaning out her library and her office.  I didn't know I had so many joints that could hurt.


----------



## caseyf6

Is that a bump or a thump?  Or a thump that becomes a bump because you're doing good things?


----------



## JMJeffries

It's a really big THUMP.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Was surprised by a phone call from a delightful friend !


----------



## spotsmom

Was so happy that the horse took his antibiotics in grain instead of me having to shove it in his mouth.


----------



## Andra

We ended up at the lake yesterday with some of my cousins.  DH even got to get on the sailboat - and he had a blast!
I think I could get used to being more spontaneous


----------



## Stanford Squirrel

This video made my day - so simple, yet so much talent.


----------



## loonlover

Rain.


----------



## geoffthomas

rain also and.....
I found James Michener's Chesapeake on Kindle at Amazon.
Only Caravan until now.
I like Michener.


----------



## crebel

DH created the "Blue Screen of Death" on my desktop computer last Saturday and I had to make do with his laptop when available for a couple of days.  The tech brought my tower back this evening and, with the exception of needing to recreate my favorites, everything is back as it should be!  Needless to say, KB is the first site than went back in my favorites.


----------



## JMJeffries

I started out my day with a big bump--getting our of bed.


----------



## telracs

the white haired gentleman in the three piece suit playing air guitar on the subway.


----------



## julieannfelicity

My son was interviewed this morning by Fox 25 News (Boston) and will be featured on this evening's news!   AND, the Fox Newsroom was so impressed by him (they just loved his interview) that they want him in for a LIVE interview in the morning! He'll be on at 8:45 tomorrow morning.


----------



## loonlover

I put weight on the bad foot today.  It does hurt some and in a different place than I expected so I am being very cautious.  I am using a standard walker to help with support for now.  It does feel good to actually stand up straight (well, mostly straight) after 6 weeks.  I see the doctor again Friday - will be a little more specific with my questions regarding limits over the next several days.  I'm learning he is one of those doctors that isn't very good at telling you things if you haven't asked about them.  The comment to use a walker or cane during the transition from the kneeling walker to actually moving under my own power was almost an after thought as he left the room last week.

Progress!


----------



## NogDog

Got a $24 Amazon gift certificate today. Now I can buy a couple books I've been considering to have on my Kindle for this week's trip to Chicago.


----------



## drenee

My apartment is completely cleaned out and I have turned in my keys to the landlord. I know this is *supposed * to be a bump but I'm sad about leaving my great place. 
deb


----------



## JMJeffries

My brother of the 20,000 allergies is arriving next week and I'm cleaning.  I only have 10995 allergies and so I've sneezed my way through three whole boxes of tissues.  Love my bro.  There has to be a better way!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I spent the past TWO days going over an outline for a new book series by someone we all know and love! So VERY excited... it is in the very EARLY stages but this is something I FINALLY convinced this writer to do...and it *ROCKS*! I WON!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

loonlover said:


> I put weight on the bad foot today. It does hurt some and in a different place than I expected so I am being very cautious. I am using a standard walker to help with support for now. It does feel good to actually stand up straight (well, mostly straight) after 6 weeks. I see the doctor again Friday - will be a little more specific with my questions regarding limits over the next several days. I'm learning he is one of those doctors that isn't very good at telling you things if you haven't asked about them. The comment to use a walker or cane during the transition from the kneeling walker to actually moving under my own power was almost an after thought as he left the room last week.
> 
> Progress!


OH LL... So sorry to hear this... last time I was on I was in bed with my bad foot/feet! Prayers!


----------



## geoffthomas

My bump is seeing Meredith Sinclair posting again.
Hi Ms Merry.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

geoffthomas said:


> My bump is seeing Meredith Sinclair posting again.
> Hi Ms Merry.


Awwwe... Thanks Mr. Thomas... you are so sweet... I have certainly been busy... My sweet daughter's extra curricular activites have definitely kept me on my toes! I have missed my KB family! I actually have about one hour a week to myself... I just felt I needed to come on tonight to let everyone see that I am still around and hope to be able to come back more often... although this year she is going to be in the middle school band in addition to all of her other things!


----------



## loonlover

Good to see you here, Meredith, and thanks for the prayers.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

loonlover said:


> Good to see you here, Meredith, and thanks for the prayers.


 Thanks LL... Good to be back! Hope all is getting better with your foot.


----------



## Jeff

Hello, Texas girl. We missed you.


----------



## intinst

Hi Meredith! Missed you!


----------



## JMJeffries

Sneezing.  Sneezing.  Sneezing.  I need a sneezing smiley icon.  Bought an air purifier today, running it now.


----------



## bobavey

This morning I read Mark, Chapter 14.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

it's been around 19 hrs since I last threw up.  Sick migraines are really no fun.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Hello Jeff and Intinst! Hope all is well... I hope to be back more often... I know this place has grown but hopefully it hasn't outgrown ME!


----------



## loonlover

I am now officially in the therapy stage after the surgery on my Achilles tendon.  The therapist will be me (plus I'm sure Intinst will have some suggestions for me if he thinks I'm not doing enough walking).  I will be wearing a boot when I go out of the house for a little longer, but at home I can just wear supportive shoes.  There will be days I experience more pain than others, but I am to just go about my normal routine and allow the tendon to strengthen using my weight and normal daily activities.  If I am going on a major grocery shopping expedition, then I may use the kneeling walker to avoid becoming too tired for a short time longer.  I already know I will have to build up some stamina.

It feels like I am on the road to being able to live a more normal life after almost 20 months of problems with the left foot.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

wooohoo, that sounds great LL ^^

I taught myself to knit today... well still working on it but after knitting for a bit I'm now purling and I think I can start alternating the two in a bit ^^ Wooohooo, thanks to the amazing thing that is youtube I can learn knitting in just one day ^^


----------



## Andra

I stayed home from work today with a sinus infection and DH brought me lunch on a tray


----------



## telracs

JMJeffries said:


> Sneezing. Sneezing. Sneezing. I need a sneezing smiley icon. Bought an air purifier today, running it now.


JM,

you do realize that "Bumps" are supposed to be good things?


----------



## JMJeffries

Slightly Pink Like Whites Washed With A Red Sock said:


> JM,
> 
> you do realize that "Bumps" are supposed to be good things?


I thought buying the air purifier was the bump to ease my sneezing.


----------



## JMJeffries

Started reading Ghost Story last night.  I love Jim Butcher.


----------



## telracs

JMJeffries said:


> I thought buying the air purifier was the bump to ease my sneezing.


then perhaps wording it "bought an air purifier to help with my sneezing" would have been clearer. i read your post as commenting on the sneezing, not the air purifier.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I put this in the Virtual Pub too, but it is a real development in my book marketing efforts, so I want to mention it as a bump. After being on Smashwords for a couple of years and treating it as a loss leader, I actually sold enough there that they sent me money. About $16, hardly a fortune, but I hope it will go up in the future.


----------



## JMJeffries

I bought my sister a Kindle for her birthday last week and despite a certain caution at first, she now loves it.  She told me yesterdeay it's the best gift she's gotten in years.  For Christmas I intend to give my daughter-in-law a Kindle, too.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> July 10, 1971, LoonLover said that she would be with me to have and to hold, from this day forward, for better, for worse, for richer, for poorer, in sickness and in health, until death do us part. She is the best thing to ever happen to me and I hope the next forty years with her are even better.


<sniffle> What a wonderful post. Belated anniversary congratulations.

(A bit late... I'm just catching up on posts.)


----------



## Susan in VA

NapCat said:


> My new dishwasher finally came in today.....NapCat hates wet paws !!


What kind did you get? I just ordered one too, and was told that it's out of stock and not available anywhere anymore. Back to the drawing board.... AKA Consumer Reports....


----------



## Susan in VA

Welcome back, Meredith!

My bump:  Got my little computer back (it needed multiple repairs), so now it's much easier to be online again, and to get some work done.  Provided those two aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Jeff

I have a new 5 pound 14 ounce granddaughter tentatively named Annalisa Hepple.


----------



## Jeff

Cobbie said:


> When I showed my granddaughter this picture she said she had "the exact same hat" when she was born. She's seven.


Hahaha. That's great.

Note the hat has pink and blue stripes so that no one can be offended.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

what a lovely little girl 

my bump is some awesome new yarn ^^


----------



## geoffthomas

My bump is that I enjoy this "virtual" family.
Ms. Merry is back, Susan is posting again, Jeff has a new granddaughter.....
Life is good.


----------



## JMJeffries

I went to a networking lunch today and came away feeling inspired.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Playin' in 'da Mud !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Cobbie said:


> NapCat, explain please. LOL!


We had a fair amount of rain the past two days......dirt roads in the mountains are really a mess..... just great for 4 x 4 fun !!!
"...Boys will be boys..." giggle (I'll wash the car tomorrow.....hee hee)


----------



## Susan in VA

Woohoo!  Congrats, Jeff, and welcome, Annalisa!  That news is my bump for today.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

geoffthomas said:


> My bump is that I enjoy this "virtual" family.
> Ms. Merry is back, Susan is posting again, Jeff has a new granddaughter.....
> Life is good.


Awwwwwe............ Mr. Thomas we are BLESSED to have one another... you are right! It is *quite* a _bump_ when you realize just how much we have here!

 (((((((((hugs)))))))))


----------



## Susan in VA

Merry, glad you pointed that out, since I had somehow missed Geoff's post!  Geoff, it's nice to know somebody missed me.    Thanks.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Welcome back, Meredith!


THANKS Ms. Susan!
&

Congrats Jeff!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cobbie said:


> Good, gosh, amighty!!!!!!! Looks who's here!!!!!!! This place will never outgrow you. Great to see you, Meredith.
> My bump - Meredith checking in.


Awwwwwe... you are SO sweet to say that Ms. Cobbie! I have missed you all!


----------



## Meb Bryant

My Yorkie did a flying leap off the high fourposter bed last night and hurt his back. Today, he's getting back to normal. I'm very thankful he only does this once a year.

From hot, dry Texas,
Meb


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Geoff, it's nice to know somebody missed me.


It's no fun here without you.


----------



## JMJeffries

Had my hair cut this morning.  Made me feel civilized again.


----------



## drenee

I'm so glad Susan and Ms. Meredith are back.  I understand having busy lives with your children.  I remember those days.  You were missed.

My bump:  My sister texted me and asked me how to text a picture from her phone to mine.  My text to her was: "If you cluck on the pic does it give u the option to send it?"  Of course I meant click.  
Her text to me: "I went cluck cluck and it didn't work."  
Sometimes she cracks me up.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Too funny!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> I'm so glad Susan and Ms. Meredith are back. I understand having busy lives with your children. I remember those days. You were missed.
> My bump: My sister texted me and asked me how to text a picture from her phone to mine. My text to her was: "If you cluck on the pic does it give u the option to send it?" Of course I meant click.
> Her text to me: "I went cluck cluck and it didn't work."
> Sometimes she cracks me up.
> deb


THANKS Ms. Deb! AND... Too funny!


----------



## kindlequeen

Thumper's pink pictures!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I'm going on a date w/ DH tonight!  Even if it's just a walk around the mall (so I can buy a wedding shower gift @ VS) and Panerea, it's still sans DD.


----------



## JMJeffries

My grandchildren are visiting for the weekend.  I so love being able to spend time with them.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Went kayak.ing and fishing today with dad. Up at 430am. Left at 645. (Had the where are the keys moment.). Just got back to the home laying on my doggy's pillow. Daddy actually let me drive the suv, which rarely happens. Didn't seen like we were out on the water for 4 hours. Could see the fish but view weren't biting. 
Dad is in the picture below










Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

oh wow, amazing view


----------



## loonlover

At this time this is a bump. Yesterday it was a thump.  Within 10 minutes of posting that Little Rock set a record for high temps yesterday, our power went out.  When I left for work about 3:15 this afternoon, it was still not back on.  But, when I got home the house was cool!!!!  It appears it came back on about 5PM.

Now, all I have to do is deal with all the stuff in the fridge and freezer that will have to be thrown out and replaced.

And we should get a good night's sleep tonight.


----------



## JMJeffries

My grandkidlets just went to bed.  I'm so thankful for sleep.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Cobbie said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Wow! I'm impressed! Wonderful picture with a phone and posted a photo with Tatatalk.


My new(er) phone comes with a 8 mega pixel camera.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## JMJeffries

I love my grandkidlets, but they finally went home.


----------



## JFHilborne

The fact it's Friday gave my day a bump   Happy weekend all


----------



## MNniceHotelier

JFHilborne said:


> The fact it's Friday gave my day a bump  Happy weekend all


I'm in the hotel business......My Friday always ends up being a Tuesday, if that makes any sense! LOL I with you though, the end of the week is the biggest motivator in my day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

It's SATURDAY


----------



## JMJeffries

A day to myself.  No errands to run, no worries, no nothing.  Just going to spend the day with Dick Francis' new book, Gamble.


----------



## spotsmom

Once again, The Hooded Claw has been able to resolve a music question for me!  I bow down to the Exalted One once again!!!  He led me to a thread telling me how to rip a song from a YouTube video into an mp3 (song I wanted was not available anywhere).  Thanks, HC!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Video Bump to Share !

Enjoy !!






"Ailein Duinn" performed by Capercaillie


----------



## spotsmom

NapCat, where do you come up with this stuff?  That was beautiful!  I read that it was filmed in Scotland.  I would not have believed Scotland has rock formations like that.

Thanks for the bump!!


----------



## Meb Bryant

NapCat,

Thank you for the lovely video. Bumped my day!

Meb


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

the lovely breakfast of tea (me) and coffee (BF) with a slice of cherry pie ^^ om nom nom ^^ Birthday breakfast (BF's)


----------



## caseyf6

Mine is actually from Friday/Saturday-- went to Six Flags with little dd and it was WAY too hot at first, so we went to see Captain America.  Then on to get sloshed in Aquaman, and much giggling ensued when we realized our locker ticket was too soaked to use and we had to ask for help to get our stuff back from the automated locker.  Then we got to see their park-closing show and had a nice sleep in the hotel room that dh's frequent travels paid for.  (Love hotel points programs.)  Then on to the American Girl store bistro-- we had a fantastic time for her birthday weekend!  We were bathed in patriotism the whole day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Friends coming for dinner and a visit !!


----------



## intinst

86 degrees and raining! (may not last long but I sure will take it)


----------



## Susan in VA

Got lots of stuff done over the weekend that I'd been putting off (house projects), and amazingly I woke up early enough to probably have another productive day today    

Soooooo not a morning person normally, I have no idea why I was wide awake at 5 AM.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

got DH's birthday camping trip reserved.  DH wants to go camping as a family for his bday and has taken his bday (a friday) and the day before off so we can have some fun.  He's also wanting to take pics of the river/lake around where we're staying.  Hopefully he'll have fun.


----------



## drenee

Are you camping in WV?
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

drenee said:


> Are you camping in WV?
> deb


yeah, in an area that's about an hour from Charleston (I think)


----------



## JMJeffries

I am watching a snowy egret trying to fish in my koi pond, but the old koi is smarter than the bird and stays hidden.  I'm enjoying the show.  In a moment I'll go shoo the bird away, but I enjoy watching the egret because it is so beautiful.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Nintendogs came in the mail ^^


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Alle's new avatar !!


----------



## spotsmom

Anticipating tomorrow off!!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

the fun commands I taught my nintendog, he is soooo adorable and fluffy ^^


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

NapCat said:


> Alle's new avatar !!


Thanks! That's DD enjoying Lo Mein Noodles that she totally stole from her cousin last Sat (you can just barely see me in the edge).

My bump is this: last night I was feeling very fat. I'm 6 months preggers, so I'm starting to stretch, need more room to get around things, etc. So I posted as my status last night: am feeling like a beached whale.

DH this morning before he left for work commented on my status: "you are looking more beautiful everyday". How can that be anything other than a bump?


----------



## anne_holly

Chilled watermelon is lovely!


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Seeing _The Dying of the Light: End_ ranked #97 on the Top 100 Horror Bestsellers.


----------



## drenee

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Thanks! That's DD enjoying Lo Mein Noodles that she totally stole from her cousin last Sat (you can just barely see me in the edge).
> 
> My bump is this: last night I was feeling very fat. I'm 6 months preggers, so I'm starting to stretch, need more room to get around things, etc. So I posted as my status last night: am feeling like a beached whale.
> 
> DH this morning before he left for work commented on my status: "you are looking more beautiful everyday". How can that be anything other than a bump?


Ahhhhh.
deb


----------



## caseyf6

That's a wonderful bump, Alle.  

My bump is a retired chaplain who makes my Wednesday afternoons a learning and a caring experience.  He and I were talking about "How Full Is Your Bucket" and he said he like to make sure everyone's bucket is full.


----------



## drenee

Blueberry scone from Panera.  I have not had one in a long long time.  So very good this morning.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Only a minor headache this morning after having an ophthalmic (eye) migraine occur last night while on KB chat. Usually I see flashing lights when I get these but this time I saw the yellow and blue zigzag patterns. I am so very glad that I get these very rarely and that it started after I put the chickens to bed and not when I was driving home from work.


----------



## MaryKingsley

My co-worker made me a BLT today.  It was good!


----------



## JFHilborne

I was able to help someone in the office....and I'm the new person, so it felt good to not be the least knowledgeable for a bit


----------



## Casper Parks

Edited an old short story and submitted it to E-Fiction Mag today. Whether they accept or reject it, doesn't matter as much as I accomplished something.


----------



## hakimast

Well, I did bump my head on the ceiling going into the basement earlier, got quite the goose egg!


----------



## caseyf6

It's Friday!  My friend is coming north to visit!  And it's Bogo at Payless (and we need shoes for the kids)!


----------



## Meb Bryant

Had lunch with my tennis captain, a very sweet lady.

Meb


----------



## kcmay

Received the new CitiKitty I ordered. LOL Yeah, I know. Big deal. But the prospect of not having to scoop the litterbox anymore is awesome!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

My son who is senior executive with a company is made leader of his team. Happy for him.


----------



## Casper Parks

Got some decent editing done...


----------



## hakimast

I got to take a nap!


----------



## JMJeffries

Took a nap and had the awesome dream. I think there's a story in it.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

got a 3ds ^^ nice and pretty ^^


----------



## caseyf6

Went shopping with my best girlfriend and saw "The Help".  Awesome movie.


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Managed to get some serious gardening done and a little writing. Good for a Sunday. BBQ tonight.


----------



## JMJeffries

found the tile I want for my guest bedroom.  Carpet comes up tonight and tiling begins on Tuesday.


----------



## caseyf6

Walmart was not the hellacious zoo I had expected, my little dd got a great haircut, and I (think) this week should be pretty darn nice.


----------



## Riven Owler

Went to Rockport, MA.  It's a quaint little New England town with lots of shops and art galleries.  We got inspired by some beautiful art, looked around til tired, then found a sweet coffee shop!


----------



## Annalog

Learned that the pain in the ball of my right foot is due to irritated nerves between the metatarsal bones. I was told I probably caught it early enough that a special cushion in my shoe and massaging my foot should let it heal OK.


----------



## hakimast

The base gate was closed, with traffic backed up for nearly a mile, so I made the best of it and went bowling!


----------



## Vagueness

I finished my work, and still had time to make bread, make jam, hoover and wash dogs. Today, I am a domestic goddess!


----------



## JMJeffries

Had this beautiful dream last night and hated to wake up this morning because I didn't want to lose the peacefulness of it.  I took a few moments to wrap the beauty of the dream around me and I'm carrying it with me in my mind.


----------



## herocious

2 sales of Austin Nights on Amazon and a 5-star review:

*Brilliant Literary Fiction*

Sometimes I feel that the best literary fiction is where nothing much happens and everybody feels deeply about it. Put another way, literary fiction is where all of the action is between the head and heart.

However one defines it, I aver emphatically that Austin Nights is the best work of literary fiction I have read in several years.

Michael Davidson, the author, relates through Michael Davidson, the hero, a view of the world that is unique, innocent, obsessive, without cynicism and tragicomic. He does it with prose that makes you stop and re-read, not for meaning but for the simple pleasure of it.

This novel, where nothing much happens, will have a profound emotional effect on you. I feel guilty paying only .99 for it.

And this is Exhibit A in the failure of traditional publishing to spot genius.


----------



## caseyf6

Great review, herocious.  No wonder that's a bump.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

4 day weekend!  Going to NC to visit friends and quite possibly, see the beach!


----------



## Tony Richards

Starting the fifth novel in a series I've been writing (they're not on Kindle, sadly). I got 3,000 words done and it's going great.


----------



## geoffthomas

My bump is that it is the birthday of Robert Redford, Patrick Swayze and Christian Slater.  
Bob Redford is, IMHO, one of the best actors and nicest persons around.
And I loved Patrick Swayze's body of work....he made dancing "manly".
And Christian Slater is a terrific actor also.

Just sayin......


----------



## hakimast

I had a 3 hour nap in the middle of the day


----------



## caseyf6

I got to be there for a friend as her husband returned home after a year in Iraq.  Nothing beats that feeling.  NOTHING.


----------



## Amy Corwin

My husband rescued a yellow-bellied slider (turtle) from the road where it would probably have been run over. We released her in our pond and I hope she stays! I love turtles. We've got about 5 or 6 adults and this spring, I saw a few baby turtles swimming around so I'm hoping they make it, too!


----------



## geoffthomas

My bump is that it is our good friend Cindy416's Birthday.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

I've had two of my best days ever in the last two (19 sales & 18, respectively), and my three best days are all in this month.

And I've sold 815 copies in just 85 days.

And I have my first book signing tomorrow.

And I got a 4-star review from Shana over at A Book Vacation (the review's on Amazon, BN, and GoodReads and will be on her site next month).

So bumpity bump bump bump for me!


----------



## Nick Wastnage

I had a great Mexican lunch with my daughter.


----------



## JMJeffries

Having dinner with my family tonight.  I love having them all together.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Old family friends from East coast are coming to visit us today. It will be nice to see them.


----------



## caseyf6

My little one got braces today.  She looks amazing and is handling the discomfort very well.  Awesome office.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I just got the green light to write an article for the Huffington Post about the charity book project _Kizuna: Fiction For Japan_. I have a short story in that book. It's an anthology of 75 short stories. Proceeds will go to help orphans in Japan following the earthquake and tsunami. This will be my first HuffPost article and I'm psyched. I'll do what I can to promote this book and the charity effort behind it. Plus the stories in it are very good!


----------



## caseyf6

Nice bump, Elizabeth!!

My bump was lots of laughter as the cake my daughter and I made managed to crack right down the middle top and make a godawful mess.      Cake was cooked correctly but just...cracked.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

My Pampus Grass is starting to bloom.......first sign of the end of summer


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I got a commission check for about $180.00. I can pay a bill with that, or buy a nice dinner. I'm an affiliate for several sex toys companies, and I write reviews on my blog for products I get for free. So on top of getting some very nice, free sex toys, people throw money at me. 

I also finished final edits on my upcoming contemporary 1980s erotic romance novel _Don't Call Me 'Baby'_. Handed them in. The book comes out in September, and it's published by Naughty Nights Press.

Oh, and David Lynch's _Eraserhead_ is free on Comcast OnDemand. It's fun to weird out.


----------



## Meb Bryant

I completed a defensive driving course for a speeding ticket I received on Good Friday. I'M FREE!

Obey the law...

Meb


----------



## Elizabeth Black

NapCat said:


> My Pampus Grass is starting to bloom.......first sign of the end of summer


I live by the ocean in Massachusetts and we have grass like that all over the place. I love it.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

caseyf6 said:


> Nice bump, Elizabeth!!
> 
> My bump was lots of laughter as the cake my daughter and I made managed to crack right down the middle top and make a godawful mess.  Cake was cooked correctly but just...cracked.


Oh, no! I hope you were able to fix the cake. Did it at least taste good?

I had another nice bump today. Might have found a home for my splatterpunk, cyberpunk, not-sure-what-kind-of-punk short story. That one doesn't seem to fit in anywhere. Too erotic for horror/SF and too over-the-top weird and violent for erotica and erotic romance. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## caseyf6

Elizabeth, yes the cake tasted just fine.  It's NOT pretty, lol.


----------



## 40977

I'm making homemade meatballs and fresh bruschetta for dinner tonight. Sooooo, *future bump!*


----------



## Jason Kristopher

My first short story was released today on Kindle, it's a good story and I'm happy it's out now.


----------



## Casper Parks

Seeing used copies of my book in paperback selling at $482.99 today on Amazon.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Casper Parks said:


> Seeing used copies of my book in paperback selling at $482.99 today on Amazon.


*
selling !!*


----------



## JFHilborne

my third novel full manuscript was requested by a literary agent.


----------



## kindlequeen

Took my first Social Dancing class with my hubby.... he didn't love it but I sure did!


----------



## caseyf6

Ooh, I love to dance...

My bump yesterday was finding those silly Nature Valley granola things that they keep advertising.



The thins themselves are VERY tiny but oh, wow they are good. Crumbly but really a tasty little snack.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH went back to work!  He has hand foot and mouth disease (a kiddie disease) and has been working from home.  Our working styles are VERY different (plus, I can't stay on my feet as long as I used to when I'm not preggers) and we were driving each other a little nuts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> we were driving each other a little nuts.


I hear you! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## JMJeffries

Watching my brother interact with my granddaughter who is a bundle of energy at 3.5 years of age.  They are currently doing a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## drenee

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> and we were driving each other a little nuts.


My sympathies. Fiance works a very different schedule and he's home during the week quite often. My summer schedule has me working at home quite a bit and believe me, getting on each other nerves is putting it mildly. 
deb


----------



## NogDog

Had a phone interview for a job possibility, and the interviewer wants to schedule an on-site interview there soon.


----------



## geoffthomas

NogDog said:


> Had a phone interview for a job possibility, and the interviewer wants to schedule an on-site interview there soon.


congrats, NogDog and Good Luck.


----------



## loonlover

Good luck, NogDog.


----------



## drenee

NogDog said:


> Had a phone interview for a job possibility, and the interviewer wants to schedule an on-site interview there soon.


Good luck. Fingers crossed for you.
deb


----------



## 13500

Good luck, NogDog.


----------



## Annalog

Good Luck, NogDog.


----------



## Annalog

I will be attending Pacific Coast OrigamiUSA Conference (PCOC) which is held in Bellevue, Washington (September 29 - October 3) this year. I will be taking my Peacock vest and a couple of the origami necklaces that I wore at previous origami conventions to exhibit. I have signed up to teach some of the necklace modules. Now I just need to prepare for my class and design and fold a necklace to wear this year.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Reached the possible halfway mark in the book I'm writing... at least I think I'm at the halfway mark.


----------



## NogDog

Annalog said:


> I will be attending Pacific Coast OrigamiUSA Conference (PCOC) which is held in Bellevue, Washington (September 29 - October 3) this year. I will be taking my Peacock vest and a couple of the origami necklaces that I wore at previous origami conventions to exhibit. I have signed up to teach some of the necklace modules. Now I just need to prepare for my class and design and fold a necklace to wear this year.


Have you seen the documentary "Between the Folds"? I thought it was interesting and very well done. (It's one of the free on-line vids if you are an Amazon Prime member.)


----------



## Annalog

NogDog said:


> Have you seen the documentary "Between the Folds"? I thought it was interesting and very well done. (It's one of the free on-line vids if you are an Amazon Prime member.)


Yes, I first saw the documentary in 2009 at the OrigamiUSA convention. It was amazing to see it on a large screen in a room filled with origami enthusiasts.  I have a DVD of an early version autographed by some of the people involved with the documentary. I showed it to many of my family members to help explain some of the reasons why origami is important to me and how I can get excited about paper.


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

I woke up to find my magical adventure novel, The Legend of the Hermit Master, had climbed really high on the Kindle U.K rankings, which is amazing. Just have to work out what I did, lol. So, I am over the moon today!


----------



## Elizabeth Black

NogDog said:


> Had a phone interview for a job possibility, and the interviewer wants to schedule an on-site interview there soon.


Good luck!


----------



## Andra

I pre-ordered my Kindle version of Terry Pratchett's new book Snuff!


----------



## NogDog

Andra said:


> I pre-ordered my Kindle version of Terry Pratchett's new book Snuff!


I'm still trying to decide between hardcover or e-book, since I have every other DW book in a print version -- but this may be when I change the pattern.


----------



## Casper Parks

NapCat said:


> *
> selling !!*


There were two, one at 482.98 and 482.99. Now only one at 482.99, so the one for a penny less either sold or was taken down as for sale.

Book with new cover is now up in paperback for 14.25, wonder how long that one used at 482.99 will continue to show as for sale. Be interesting to see what happens.

So, my bump for today is paperback with new cover is showing up on amazon at 14.25...


----------



## Andra

NogDog said:


> I'm still trying to decide between hardcover or e-book, since I have every other DW book in a print version -- but this may be when I change the pattern.


NogDog, I pre-ordered the American Hardcover as soon as it was available. And I need to get my order in for the English version - I can get an autographed one for DH and the guards are his favorite subseries


----------



## hamerfan

"I pity he fool."

"You missed a T"
"Yes I am"


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Dozens of baby finches at the feeders this morning !! I have been hearing lots of baby cheeps in the trees for the past week.


----------



## kindlequeen

Went to my dad's last night and cooked dinner for him to celebrate his birthday.  He enjoyed it and I felt great!  I also got my fill of furry, four legged love from his three dogs whom I miss dearly!


----------



## caseyf6

My bump will come in about 2 weeks and I'm smiling a whole lot just thinking about it.    My husband and I made a momentous decision that I was burning out and the stressful situations/toxicity at work were not good for any of us-- so I am moving on.  It's scary as h-e-double-hockeysticks because I don't have something lined up yet.  And with this economy, of course there is no guarantee.  And we're trying to do Dave Ramsey stuff at the same time...

But this will be so much better for my mental health.  And I can find my way back to "me" again.


----------



## JMJeffries

Noticed that my hummingbird mom and her babies are gone and experiencing the world.  Now, I have to fix their nest.  Mother hummingbirds will use the same nest until they pass away and I want the nest to be perfect.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I thought I would contribute to the local economy and gamble with my bro on Freemont. I turned 1 dollar into four on blackjack. Big spender I know 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## kindlequeen

Good luck Casey!  Wishing you lots of success in your new future!


----------



## JMJeffries

I'm being grandma today.  My granddaughter is so delightful just watching her makes me happy.


----------



## Andra

I was talking to my mom yesterday - she had my little niece over the weekend.  The little one is not known for going to bed easily.  She tends to stay up and talk and my mother has to tell her "Be quiet.  Granny's tired.  It's time to sleep."
Well Saturday, she got tired first so it was "Be quiet Granny. I'm tired.  It's time to sleep."
Cracked me up!!!


----------



## drenee

Good luck, Casey.  
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Taking a short story lit class. I laid off buying the textbook and now I got my syllabus. I found all but two of the twenty plus short stories I need online. That is 50 dollars savings. All The stories are on my kindle now  Tomorrow I am going to see if The library has a copy of The textbook so I can photo copy The last two stories. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## ronvitale

My wife and I were hit hard from Hurricane Irene. We lost power last Saturday night at 10 p.m. and had flooding in our finished basement. We had to move everything out of the basement, rip up the rugs, padding--it was all a mess. On top of all of this, we were scheduled to go on a vacation, taking our kids on their first plane flight. But the flight was cancelled due to the hurricane and then there was the flood and no power. So I was sitting there last night, looking at my house (wires running all through it as I had borrowed a friend's generator) and I just had this overwhelming sense of frustration and doom but I was resolved to not give up and to keep working on being positive.

At that EXACT instant, the lights came back on. It blew me away. Having been without power for days, it was pretty amazing to suddenly see lights on throughout the darkened house!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my plumeria plant is going to bloom! I have struggled to keep this plant alive (I have a black thumb) and I'm proud to say it's bloomed more often than my mom's (who gave me the cutting). For those of you who don't know what a plumeria is, it's the traditional lei flower in Hawaii. Here's a pick (not mine) of a flowering plumeria. They also smell lovely!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Vegas_Asian said:


> Taking a short story lit class. I laid off buying the textbook and now I got my syllabus. I found all but two of the twenty plus short stories I need online. That is 50 dollars savings. All The stories are on my kindle now Tomorrow I am going to see if The library has a copy of The textbook so I can photo copy The last two stories.


That is what I do too  saves a lot of money and I can still make notes when needed 

BUMP: Got my bikini in the mail and it fits right. This means I no longer have an excuse not to go to the gym


----------



## AlanJamesKeogh

Bump: I've lost some of the weight I've gained from being on steroids! woo! (also, have a can of cherry coke I get to drink tonight!)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> my plumeria plant is going to bloom! I have struggled to keep this plant alive (I have a black thumb) and I'm proud to say it's bloomed more often than my mom's (who gave me the cutting). For those of you who don't know what a plumeria is, it's the traditional lei flower in Hawaii. Here's a pick (not mine) of a flowering plumeria. They also smell lovely!


I love plumeria. My hawaiian name is the hawaiian word for plumeria, Melia (different from Malia [pronounces similar] that refers to the white and yellow plumeria in particular)

my bump. offically an amazon prime member.


----------



## drenee

I finished the abuse and neglect appeal transcript.  In record time, I might add.  We have new rules and where I previously had 45 days to prepare I only had 10 this time.  I am not happy, and I'm not the only court reporter not pleased, but I got this one finished today.  
deb


----------



## 13500

ronvitale said:


> My wife and I were hit hard from Hurricane Irene. We lost power last Saturday night at 10 p.m. and had flooding in our finished basement. We had to move everything out of the basement, rip up the rugs, padding--it was all a mess. On top of all of this, we were scheduled to go on a vacation, taking our kids on their first plane flight. But the flight was cancelled due to the hurricane and then there was the flood and no power. So I was sitting there last night, looking at my house (wires running all through it as I had borrowed a friend's generator) and I just had this overwhelming sense of frustration and doom but I was resolved to not give up and to keep working on being positive.
> 
> At that EXACT instant, the lights came back on. It blew me away. Having been without power for days, it was pretty amazing to suddenly see lights on throughout the darkened house!


Your attitude is amazing. Good luck cleaning up your house. I am sorry you were hit so hard.


----------



## JMJeffries

An African orchid I have had to fifteen years bloomed. For the first time ever. I'm so jazzed by this. I've babied this orchid through fifteen hot SoCal summers. Finally I know what the flower looks like. I took a photo and hope I can upload here properly.


----------



## Annalog

JMJeffries, check out the thread How to insert a picture into your post. The photo needs to be somewhere on the Web, such as FaceBook, Flickr, PhotoBucket, etc., so that others can see it. We will not be able to see photos on your C: drive.


----------



## JMJeffries

Annalog said:


> JMJeffries, check out the thread How to insert a picture into your post. The photo needs to be somewhere on the Web, such as FaceBook, Flickr, PhotoBucket, etc., so that others can see it. We will not be able to see photos on your C: drive.


Thank you for the information.


----------



## JMJeffries

Finally, took some practice, but here's the photo.


----------



## spotsmom

This flipping plane getting me out of Chicago and with free wifi!


----------



## Annalog

JMJeffries said:


> Finally, took some practice, but here's the photo.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

JMJeffries said:


> Finally, took some practice, but here's the photo.


wow that is amazing 

bump: finding that SwagBucks gave me 50 points for my birthday, so I got myself a 5 pound amazon card ^^ very happy with this ^^
then went to the gym and found out they have a september thing going on where I have to pay less than half the normal joining fee and no membership fee till oct 1st ^^ meaning I saved about 52 pounds with joining ^^
Also finding birthday money in my bank account from my parents and grandparents even though they had already given me money when I celebrated my birthday back in June together with my boyfriend ^^

Also, slightly late, this is the cake my boyfriend and I made for our birthday:


----------



## drenee

Awesome cake.  


And awesome picture of your flower, JM.  
deb


----------



## NogDog

Looks like I'll be starting a new job on the 15th: interview Thursday AM, that afternoon a call from the engineering manager that he and the CTO would put together an offer on Friday if I was interested. I managed to calmly reply in the affirmative, and by noon on Friday I had an email with their proposal -- which was at or maybe a bit above the top end of what I was hoping for.

It will be a long commute by train, but once I get settled in, I'll be able to work from home some of the time. It seems like a really great bunch of people working there, in a small but growing company environment, so I'm really stoked about it -- thus my inability to sleep tonight and instead posting here.


----------



## loonlover

Congratulations, NogDog!!!!


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, NogDog!


----------



## crebel

That's awesome NogDog!  I am happy for you - congrats.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

congratz nog!!!!

my bump is that I finished off the first glove for my boyfriend (to use when he wants some late night/mid winter gaming, since he only ever wears tshirts). and I also finished off a glove that I had lying around for a couple of weeks but I was to bored to stitch up 
I feel productive today ^^


----------



## JFHilborne

Congrats, Nogdog.

My bump: tried on a great pair of jeans that fit, except in length. Didn't buy them. Shopped some more and found 2 pairs that fit better, cost less, so I walked off with 2 pairs for the price of one plus $20. Result


----------



## kcmay

Congrats on the new job, Nogdog!

Football fans will relate to my bump: my team won our opening game, shutting out our opponent. It was such a great game that three players made their first career TD, including our backup QB whose very first play was a completed pass which was run into the end zone for a TD. His very first play in college football, very first pass! What a great game.


----------



## caseyf6

Congrats, Nogdog!!


----------



## intinst

Congrats, Nogdog, hope it is what you want it it be.


----------



## NogDog

intinst said:


> Congrats, Nogdog, hope it is what you want it it be.


Thanks, II, and all you other well-wishers. Hopefully it will live up to my expectations and be the start of a 2012 that will be much better than 2011 has been.


----------



## 13500

Congratulations, NogDog. Best of luck.


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Nog.  So happy for you.
deb


----------



## Meb Bryant

Congratulations NogDog!

I received the most exciting review on GoodReads of my short literary life:

"Utterly frickin' fabulous. Clever, clever story with a wonderful twisted ending. I'm recommending this to everyone I know."

Made my day! Thank you.


----------



## geoffthomas

Congrats NogDog.
Hope all is working out for you, Deb.
Good news on the review, Meb.


----------



## Andra

Congrats NogDog!

My bump from yesterday is hearing that my friends Dundee and Iain were awarded custody of Iain's daughter.
And today I heard that one of my friends who had to evacuate in the Bastrop area still has a house!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

my first week of my second year of uni is over ^^ and my table/desk came in today ^^


----------



## NapCat (retired)

kiazishiru said:


> my first week of my second year of uni is over ^^ and my table/desk came in today ^^


Congratulations and "Yeah" !!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I just got an email saying that my grandfather does not have the gene abnormality that heightens the chance of breastcancer. I'm really glad about it. My grandmother has had breastcancer but she does not have the gene variety as far as we know. My grandfather found out his aunt (mums sister) got the gene and had himself tested. This was really stressful on the whole family and yesterday my grandfather found out that he did not have the faulty gene. HAPPY!


----------



## herocious

NogDog: Great job. Hope you dig every second of it.

My bump today: I got my first novel in the Austin Public Library system. It's something I didn't even have time to dream about, and now it's here.

Check it: http://i.imgur.com/lfh6A.jpg


----------



## caseyf6

I am unemployed.    Yes, because of the situation the way it was, this is a bump, and not a thump.  My choice, my way, and still professional.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Haven't been around here much, not much 'good' stuff coming my way until recently -

Spent a long weekend in Melbourne to see the Tut display with my sister Cynthia, and two nieces J and Britney. But last night got the greatest bump of all. My niece J has always been more of a friend in many ways than just a niece and when I was really sick she was the one who offered her bone marrow for my transplant. She and her husband have been married for 8 years trying to have a baby with no success - until now. She rang last night to say she was pregnant. I was so excited I could barely speak and many tears of joy have been shed. It's a high risk pregnancy so we're all praying for a smooth journey and easy delivery [anyone here who prays I'd appreciate your prayers also] but could not be happier for her. She'll be 29 by the time bub comes along next year late April/early May. I still can't stop smiling


----------



## JFHilborne

ran into a friend I haven't seen for over 8 years, so nice to chat awhile.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Overnight  rain has left the desert smelling like perfume.  Beautiful !!


----------



## spotsmom

Getting all the dang T post insulators bagged and counted so they can be SOLD!!


----------



## Meb Bryant

Remembering our heroes!


----------



## JMJeffries

The day started out overcast and cold, but the sun finally came out and it's so beautiful today.  I'm on my patio thinking about our fallen heroes, the people left behind and the first responders and just saying a little prayer for them all.


----------



## EGranfors

It's my birthday!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

EGranfors said:


> It's my birthday!


happy birthday!!!


----------



## JMJeffries

Happy birthday.


----------



## D/W

EGranfors said:


> It's my birthday!


Eileen, I just purchased another of your books. Happy birthday!


----------



## caseyf6

My bump is that today was my first day "free" of the "bad place" and I got a phone call for an interview!  The location is quite a drive/commute from the house, but the job itself sounds interesting and a lot less stressful.  I'm just glad to have been asked.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I woke up yesterday and realized I had a $15 AGC in my amazon acct that I had yet to spend.  I spent a good portion of the day trying to figure out what books I wanted to spend it on.  It's nice to have a little break like that!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I woke up yesterday and realized I had a $15 AGC in my amazon acct that I had yet to spend. I spent a good portion of the day trying to figure out what books I wanted to spend it on. It's nice to have a little break like that!


that is always a nice bump ^^

I went to the gym and did not swallow water once ^^


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Being well and alive, seeing the sun come up over the misty fields at the back of my house and realising I'm lucky to be a lot better off than many people in the world.


----------



## Annalog

Flu symptoms are going away and I feel much better than I have since Friday.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH called to let me know that after consulting w/ the mechanic (an old friend of his family's) our 98 Honda can be saved (and should be saved) for less than what 2 car payments would have been.  This means I am spared the horror of car shopping w/ DH (I love him, but he over analyzes things to death)


----------



## julieannfelicity

I work for a software company in the technical department. At times, when the receptionist is away from her desk, we have to cover the phones. For each phone call we have to answer the phone in a certain way and ask certain questions to assure the call is being routed in the proper fashion. For example a customer calls with a tech support issue; we ask their name and organization so that we can generate a ticket, and we ask what their issue is. Most clients won't give a hassle about this knowing we're just doing our job. Well today I had a really nasty lady from a national laboratory out in California call and say she wanted a certain person and said that person's extension. To be sure she needed to be routed to that person, I asked for her name and organization. She refused, and repeated she wanted to speak with my co-worker. When I told her I needed her information first, she refused and asked to speak with my manager. I asked, "Excuse me?" and repeated my request for her name and organization. She refused again and started to get huffy. I requested her information again and tried to politely explain this was our answering policy, so she gave me a make believe organization and called herself 'Joe Blow'. I burst into laughter. I asked her to hold for a moment and got up to tell my co-worker what the situation was. When my co-worker got off the phone she burst into laughter also stating she was told I should be fired because I asked for 'personal information'. She was like, "I tried to explain it wasn't like you were asking for her credit card information, or for her first born but she was adamant that you should be fired."

Some might think of this as a thump, but I thought it was hilarious. I've never been told I should be fired for doing my job.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

julieannfelicity said:


> I work for a software company in the technical department. At times, when the receptionist is away from her desk, we have to cover the phones. For each phone call we have to answer the phone in a certain way and ask certain questions to assure the call is being routed in the proper fashion. For example a customer calls with a tech support issue; we ask their name and organization so that we can generate a ticket, and we ask what their issue is. Most clients won't give a hassle about this knowing we're just doing our job. Well today I had a really nasty lady from a national laboratory out in California call and say she wanted a certain person and said that person's extension. To be sure she needed to be routed to that person, I asked for her name and organization. She refused, and repeated she wanted to speak with my co-worker. When I told her I needed her information first, she refused and asked to speak with my manager. I asked, "Excuse me?" and repeated my request for her name and organization. She refused again and started to get huffy. I requested her information again and tried to politely explain this was our answering policy, so she gave me a make believe organization and called herself 'Joe Blow'. I burst into laughter. I asked her to hold for a moment and got up to tell my co-worker what the situation was. When my co-worker got off the phone she burst into laughter also stating she was told I should be fired because I asked for 'personal information'. She was like, "I tried to explain it wasn't like you were asking for her credit card information, or for her first born but she was adamant that you should be fired."
> 
> Some might think of this as a thump, but I thought it was hilarious. I've never been told I should be fired for doing my job.


Some people just make it super obvious they've never been in a customer service related job. I learned more about how to treat people on the phone when I worked for Directv then I have previously (thankfully I only had to work there for 6 months. It gets tiresome to listen to people complain about how high their bill is, but want to keep all the premium channels)


----------



## spotsmom

The weather is cooling down, ran a bunch of errands this morning, and the rest of the afternoon looms free in front of me.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

weird bump, but it felt comforting that I was not the only one with a bad day today, both boyfriend and I had a crap day, sharing crap days is kind of comforting.


----------



## crebel

I'm glad you found a silver lining, Kia.

My bump:  37 years ago today, DH & I started "going together" in high school and he sent me flowers and an "I Love You" card even though we have been married for 33 years!


----------



## JMJeffries

I get to babysit my grandkidlets today.  I love being with them, playing games and watching cartoons.  What more could a happy granny want?


----------



## BrianPBorcky

Wendy's Chili

I love it, but haven't had it for years. It got better.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH did a ding dong ditch and instead of a bag of flaming dog poo, he left a bag of Godiva choc truffles!


----------



## geoffthomas

crebel said:


> I'm glad you found a silver lining, Kia.
> 
> My bump: 37 years ago today, DH & I started "going together" in high school and he sent me flowers and an "I Love You" card even though we have been married for 33 years!


Well Chris you definitely have a keeper. I MET my wife Friday, January 13, 1961 at a High School basketball game (my school) and the mixer (dance) afterward. I was immediately smitten with her and did not let her get away. Some of us guys are clever enough to know what we like when we see it and do something about it and remember that we liked it then and still do now. Your husband and I are kindred spirits.
I like him without having met him.


----------



## caseyf6

My bump is a job interview I had Wednesday and I get to make my first Avon delivery today.


----------



## Nick Wastnage

My wife got back from NY. My daughter came back from a sleep over with a friend. It's a nice English autumn day and we are all having supper together. What could be better. Have a good one


----------



## telracs

peacock pilfering pizza....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Gardening


----------



## kcmay

Meet Joe Black was on TV, so I watched it (again). I love Anthony Hopkins. I love that movie. It makes me cry every time, reminding me how much I miss my dad. But I just love it so much.


----------



## Casper Parks

Some posted this quote...

"Trust in what you love, continue to do it, and it will take you where you need to go," Natalie Goldberg...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH has to work today (boo!  it's Sat) so he opted to buy breakfast instead of me making it for him.  He went to Tudors (a local biscuit place) and made sure to bring me back one!  So I'm stuffed full of chicken biscuit goodness.


----------



## Patricia

My son just called.  My daughter-in-law is in labor!  I'm excited!!


----------



## tsilver

I always get good vibes reading Anna's tales from the chicken world.  She's such an earnest and upbeat person.  I was feeling kind of blah this morning but after reading Annalog's post, I began to feel peppier.  Maybe some of her energy flows into the atmosphere and into my bones from her cheery disposition


----------



## JMJeffries

Doing laundry and found $20.00 in the pocket of my jeans.  Lunch in on me today.


----------



## spotsmom

The Red Sox won last night, and I took my knitting needles and yarn out  to prepare for postseason baseball and knitting hats for the troops (busy hands are happy hands).


----------



## Annalog

Terry's post. DH and I went out for breakfast after my earlier post. While out, he had one of his rare dizzy spells and is currently sleeping. I came inside for a short break and to read a bit of KB. After reading Terry's post I am ready to work again. Synergy at work.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Yesterday I went to a Harvest Festival where two teams played vintage 1861 baseball. It was just like _Field Of Dreams._ There was even a cornfield.  We drank some local microbrew draft beer and ate sandwiches. It was lots of fun!


----------



## Richardcrasta

A smile.


----------



## Annalog

Packed, fit everything we wanted in DH's Aveo, and pulled out of our driveway by 10:01 AM. Now my K2 can do highspeed KB surfing as I am a passenger and DH is driving 75 MPH on the freeway. Sedona, here we come!


----------



## caseyf6

We got a LOT done today.


----------



## Annalog

Sleeping in until 8:30 AM on a Monday and then reading KB for an hour on my K2 before getting up. DH is still asleep; he might get breakfast in bed.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I'm getting a check for my totaled car today, for $6000! I only paid around $4000, so that was great news. We've been really struggling lately with money (we are $200,000 in debt due to student loans, and we have to start making payments soon), and having to borrow people's cars, so that is good news.


----------



## herocious

I got checked out for the first time!


----------



## Andra

The thermometer in my car said it was only 65 degrees this morning.  It felt great!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Verizon Customer Service called to ask if my service was satisfactory........lost the signal during the conversation !! giggle


----------



## Annalog

Today was our vacation bookstore day.  DH and I went to Bookman's in Flagstaff, AZ today. Between the two of us we spent $$$ on used audio books, paper books, magazines, music CDs, and video games.(I did not buy _Hen and the Art of Chicken Maintenance_.) Then we went next door to Hastings and bought a couple new music CDs. Another happy vacation day!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Had a double-bump last night/this morning. Our community theatre production of Sound of Music received a great review in the local paper (and is almost sold out for opening weekend), and I also found out that my next mission trip will be able to get back into Mexico after working on the Texas side of the border the last two trips due to the drug wars.

Hope everyone else receives happy news / bumps today!
Elmore


----------



## JMJeffries

I'm watching my grandkidlets today.  We're going to watch a movie and then go out to their favorite fast food, McDs.  They love the play area and I love watching them play.


----------



## luvmy4brats

It is now officially my daughters birthday and I told her what her present is... A weekend trip with just me and her in New York and tickets to see the Broadway show of her choice. She just turned 17 and I wanted her to have a memorable gift. Neither of us have ever been, so this is an extra special trip.


My bump was seeing the excitement on her face and her jumping up and down and telling me that this gift doesn't suck (inside joke)


----------



## spotsmom

Getting to the can recycle place and not having to wait in line!!


----------



## 13500

Drinking my first pumpkin spice latte of the season. Happy Autumnal Equinox, everyone!


----------



## JFHilborne

lots of laughs. Simple things are usually the best


----------



## Richardcrasta

Waking up without having slept through a bad dream.
Unlike the previous night.
Just a boring, complicated dream--which I am ready to settle for.


----------



## Annalog

DH and I are having a wonderful vacation. The first two days of the model railroad have been filled with interesting clinics. Fortunately we did not sign up for any of the tours as I have broken out in "stress bumps" on most of the toes of both feet. I am glad that this is after the hiking part of our vacation as walking is currently painful. Sitting activities are perfect for me right now.


----------



## drenee

Dear fiance booked an airline ticket for me to go with him to Houston the beginning of October. 
I'm excited.
deb

edited to correct spelling. Gesh.


----------



## spotsmom

Nearly 3 tons of hay now in the barn, and major trip to the dump with miscellaneous junk that's been in the yard for years!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> Dear fiance booked an airline ticket for me to go with him to Houston the beginning of October.
> I'm excited.
> deb
> 
> edited to correct spelling. Gesh.


Woohoo Deb...are you going to get to drive over to the coast (Galveston) while you're there?

Betsy


----------



## drenee

I'm not sure exactly what all of the plans are.  I know his friends have been calling and they've been making plans.  He hasn't been back there for at least ten years.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Be sure to wave when you fly over, Deb.


----------



## drenee

Absolutely.  
deb


----------



## drenee

You got it.  
deb


----------



## Judy Powell

My son had a blast for his birthday and that made my day


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

This is a funny bump.  DH decided that he needed to know (today) when we were going to have our house paid off (we assumed the loan from my in laws, so even though we've only lived here since late 2005, we haven't refinanced or anything like that).  The house is due to be paid off Dec 2012.  It took me a 1/2 hour to realize that, if you believe in it, we will pay off our house only to have the world end in the same month!  DH didn't find that as funny as I did.


----------



## telracs

pick the bump you like...
1) Samuel L. Jackson and Angela Bassett on Broadway today.
2) Officially on vacation.
3) Bought tickets for Hugh Jackman on Broadway in December.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> pick the bump you like...
> 1) Samuel L. Jackson and Angela Bassett on Broadway today.
> 2) Officially on vacation.
> 3) Bought tickets for Hugh Jackman on Broadway in December.


Congratulations on the Hugh Jackman tickets, glad you enjoyed the show today and have a great vacation!


----------



## geoffthomas

So today my wife and I celebrate 47 years of marriage.
I always loved the Browning poetic passage:

Grow old along with me!
The best is yet to be,
The last of life, for which the first was made:
Our times are in his hand
Who saith, "A whole I planned,
Youth shows but half; trust God: see all, nor be afraid!" 

And that is just what we are doing........how nice.

Just sayin......


----------



## D/W

Happy Anniversary to you and your wife, Geoff!


----------



## loonlover

Happy Anniversary to you and your wife, Geoff.


----------



## crebel

Great bump, Geoff.  Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## spotsmom

That's a great bump, Geoff!!! COngratulations, and you have my admiration.


----------



## caseyf6

Got two new sizable orders for direct delivery (Avon), and now-- reading about anniversaries and BOOKMAN'S trips...


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Written 1k words before midnight ^^ this gives me good vibes for NaNo as I now realise that the more outline I have the smaller the scenes I need to write are and the easier it is to write ^^ Good vibes ^^


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> So today my wife and I celebrate 47 years of marriage.


Happy anniversary.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> So today my wife and I celebrate 47 years of marriage.
> I always loved the Browning poetic passage:
> 
> Grow old along with me!
> The best is yet to be,
> The last of life, for which the first was made:
> Our times are in his hand
> Who saith, "A whole I planned,
> Youth shows but half; trust God: see all, nor be afraid!"
> 
> And that is just what we are doing........how nice.
> 
> Just sayin......



Congratulations and Thank You for Sharing that wonderful passage.....You are both very lucky people


----------



## intinst

Happy anniversary to you and your wife, Geoff.


----------



## Andra

There is water falling from the sky at my house!!!


----------



## Jeff

Andra said:


> There is water falling from the sky at my house!!!


Yay. Send some north, please.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

A day hiking in the mountain forests.....cool, crisp air


----------



## 13500

I know I am a little late, but Geoff, hope you and your wife had a lovely anniversary. It is nice to see you living out the Browning quote.  

So my "bump" is seeing that after 47 years of marriage, a husband still quotes Browning while thinking of his wife.


----------



## Andra

Seriously? I'm the first one to say that my bump for the day is the NEW KINDLES!!!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Andra said:


> Seriously? I'm the first one to say that my bump for the day is the NEW KINDLES!!!


it's kind of a thumb for me :/ UK only has the non SO light kindle... and the other 3 are not available here...
I like em but it's just now fair :/


----------



## kcmay

I got a new monitor! 24" Viewsonic HD LCD widescreen. Happy, happy.


----------



## telracs

Molly Brown House Museum.


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> Molly Brown House Museum.


That gives me a sinking feeling.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

2 for yesterday:  Went to visit a friend @ the library (where she works) and one of her co workers told me that DD was the best behaved child they had ever had @ the library.  She was impressed that I was able to keep my 2 yr old from screaming and that she actually listened when I told her to put things up.

Then, when DH got home, he told me I looked really nice.  Since I'm 8 months along and feeling big as a whale, that comment was well recieved.

My bump for today was that the city waived the $50 fine for expired tags on my car b/c I got the tags renewed so soon after the ticket was written.


----------



## caracara

I'm gonna copy Andra, new Kindles! I have been literally bouncing all day!


----------



## Annalog

Belated Happy Anniversary to you and your wife, Geoff.

My bump was that I attended a HS swim and dive meet where I saw my oldest granddaughter compete as a freshman on the varsity team. She was the fastest swimmer in ine of the events as well as shaving another second from her personal best in that event. The other three events she competed in were relays where her team won.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

AT THE LIGHTHOUSE RANCH

IN THE AIR

Hummingbirds, Sparrows, Ravens, Mockingbirds (that say "meow"&#8230;.honest!), Mourning Doves, Ring Neck-Doves, Finches, Egrets, Ducks, an Owl, a Hawk, Turkey Vultures, Bats, a couple of Golden Eagles and one Peacock.

IN BLOOM

Roses, Iris, red and blue Salvias, Marigolds, Violas, Lantana, Sunflowers, Alyssum, Petunias, Four o'clocks, Nasturtium, Pansies, Snap Dragons, Crocus, Pampas Grass, Geraniums, Mimosa, Catalpas, Morning Glories, Honeysuckle, Begonias, Mums, Chrysanthemums and more.


----------



## luvmy4brats

An email from my insurance company telling me that all generic prescriptions filled through the mail order pharmacy have $0 co-pay. That means more Kindle money.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's National coffee day! So can wear my coffee tshirt. I still need to order one for my friend.









Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Broke a personal first draft word count record today.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Vegas_Asian said:


> It's National coffee day! So can wear my coffee tshirt. I still need to order one for my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


adorable, both the picture and the shirt ^^

my bump is that I had a good day ^^


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Getting ready to head down to my parent's house to make apple butter in the morning!  It will be a great way to spend the day (and the clean up is the best part!)


----------



## Elmore Hammes

My bump was an e-mail from an independent book store asking about my middle-grade fantasy, The Holmes & Watson Mysterious Events and Objects Consortium: The Case of the Witch's Talisman. They ordered 10 copies, which I signed and sent off today. It's nice to know there will be another bookstore with one of my books on a shelf - the recent Border's closings have knocked out my local store options.


----------



## drenee

Jeff said:


> That gives me a sinking feeling.


Hahaha.


----------



## Annalog

Bump for Friday: Day 1 of origami convention. Bump for Thursday and Friday: Seeing friends I have not seen in a while.


----------



## Simon Haynes

I had a nice email from a reviewer who's just left 5-star reviews for two of my books (one adult, one middle-grade) on goodreads/amazon/smashwords/etc. She also told me she bought the next in the adult series for herself.

Plus tomorrow is the book launch for the middle-grade novel. And Tuesday I get a molar yanked out at the dentist. (So, not ALL good news ...)


----------



## crebel

I went to the annual used book sale held at our State Fairgrounds.  I came away with 47 books for my 20-month old grandson for 31.25 - AWESOME!  He will be so excited on Monday.


----------



## drenee

Chris, that's a great deal.  
I also got a great deal today.  Found a $110.00 dress for $4.97.  Woohoo.  And it looks nice on me too.
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

this weekend my family made 37 gallons of apple butter.  It's a long, difficult process and the best part is when it's over and you can eat fresh applebutter straight out of the kettle w/ homemade biscuits.  The thump?  waking up the next day and not being able to move b/c we were so sore!


----------



## telracs

buffalo bill historical center


----------



## Annalog

Celebrating GD's 14th birthday with dinner at The Melting Pot.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Not safe for work (or for whose who take offence with bare male chest or some male on male grinding)

But this new live version of an amazing song is not just a bump but it made my whole day!




He is one of the best known (at least in the western world) Japanese Rock artists, and he is just HOT!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Rain in the Desert !


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

oooh wow nap! that is amazing!


----------



## Tripp

DS has had a tough time getting through HS and was a 5th yr senior (even though he is very smart).  He finally earned and received his HS diploma today.  I am beside myself with joy.


----------



## telracs

had the boardwalk at Mammoth Hot Springs all to myself this morning.  Of course it was raining, but....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Got a phone call resulting in a fun and profitable trip....yeah !!


----------



## theaatkinson

I got a notice of an unsolicited review at red adept for my novel Throwing Clay Shadows....and relief city: it was 5 stars. wooot

http://redadeptreviews.com/throwing-clay-shadows-by-thea-atkinson/


----------



## telracs

NapCat said:


> Got a phone call resulting in a fun and profitable trip....yeah !!


bump for napcat is thump for scarlet!


----------



## spotsmom

Snowflakes in the rain today!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Sunshine, 74 degrees, and NO rain today.  Seems like it's been soggy for weeks.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

spotsmom said:


> Snowflakes in the rain today!!


are you sure that's a bump and not a thump?


----------



## spotsmom

Snowflakes in the rain are a definite bump!!  Ask me again in February.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Guess who's Daddy got her a bow and arrow set!!!!!!! MEE!!!!

When he told me, I had to say...."My ninja AND samurai skills are going to own!"


----------



## drenee

Vegas_Asian said:


> Guess who's Daddy got her a bow and arrow set!!!!!!! MEE!!!!
> 
> When he told me, I had to say...."My ninja AND samurai skills are going to own!"


Hahaha. Too cute. We need pictures please. 
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I sold my very little used K2i to a friend to make room for the Kindle Fire.  This is a double bump since the friend I sold it to is not able to afford a kindle b/c her hubby was unexpectedly in the hospital 2xs this year (and she's going to pay in installments instead of a lump sum).  So, I don't have another electronic device collecting dust in my house and my friend is able to enjoy having her own kindle (which she's used before.  The last time her hubby was in the hospital I loaned it to her so she wouldn't go crazy).


----------



## Meb Bryant

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I sold my very little used K2i to a friend to make room for the Kindle Fire. This is a double bump since the friend I sold it to is not able to afford a kindle b/c her hubby was unexpectedly in the hospital 2xs this year (and she's going to pay in installments instead of a lump sum). So, I don't have another electronic device collecting dust in my house and my friend is able to enjoy having her own kindle (which she's used before. The last time her hubby was in the hospital I loaned it to her so she wouldn't go crazy).


Good for everybody! How's that apple butter tasting?
Meb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Listening to the San Juan Suite on the San Juan Islands !!


----------



## spotsmom

Knowing the NapCat is enjoying Walter Weather in one of his very favorite places in the whole world (and, I'm assuming, wearing a flannel shirt)!


----------



## Stephen_Melling

Completing a 5 mile run only to find my home stopwatch had been restarted by my son. Well, certainly gave me a bump.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Wrote 2 blog posts, accounting for almost 2k worth of words ^^ I like doing this ^^


----------



## spotsmom

Driving up the road and seeing this!


----------



## telracs

bryce canyon with snow


----------



## JFHilborne

lots of sales at an author festival, plus a really cool author to share the table with.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Woke up to the sound of a ship whistle and seagulls !!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

It's 85 degrees... and it doesn't feel 85.


----------



## telracs

zion national park


----------



## spotsmom

Scarlet in Zion Park!!!  Beautiful!


----------



## telracs

scarlet now at lake powell, about to take a lake cruise


----------



## traceya

Just reading through everyone's bumps put a smile on my face


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Port Townsend, Washington


----------



## spotsmom

Another drive today! Paulina Peak (8,000')


----------



## crebel

Holiday Grapes were in at the grocery store this morning!!!!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## telracs

lake view of lake powell


----------



## telracs

dinner with a view of the grand canyon


----------



## telracs

moonlight over the grand canyon


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Lol scarlet could have been at Zion on the same day, but I volunteered to chill with the doggy Sunday...also work. My family hiked the narrows but only dad finished the water was freezing and too deep for bro and mom.

My bump is sushi dinner with the family after a good afternoon at the dog park 
Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Strait of Juan de Fuca


----------



## NapCat (retired)

scarlet said:


> moonlight over the grand canyon


Good timing Scarlet.....that is a special sight to see !!


----------



## Andra

We finally had RAIN over the weekend!


----------



## telracs

sunrise at the grand canyon


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

I got a job. First one since before my kids were born. Happy dance!


----------



## Angela

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> I got a job. First one since before my kids were born. Happy dance!


Congratulations!


----------



## Susan in VA

Cousin visiting from overseas!      Dinner out tonight with her and my parents and DD.  Hadn't seen her in two years.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Hiking along the Hood Canal


----------



## kcmay

What a cool photo!!

My bump was actually yesterday's bump: I bought a new washer and dryer.


----------



## JMJeffries

I haven't had many bumps lately.  But this morning made up for it.

This morning's conversation with my four year old granddaughter as my daughter was leaving for work. 

Me to my daughter: "Have a good day, sweetheart. I'll see you tonight." 

Grandkidlet: "Don't call my mommy sweetheart. I'm your sweetheart." 

We settled on sweetie pie for her.


----------



## telracs

eiffel tower in las vegas


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Great weather. Just I had the energy to leave the house

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

another blog post up, I feel this is going well. I might actually be able to get rid of some of the the 15k I am behind on my wordcount for this year even before NaNo starts ^^


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"leaf peeping"


----------



## telracs

terry fator


----------



## Andra

DH brought a bunch of iris to me yesterday!


----------



## Angela

JMJeffries said:


> I haven't had many bumps lately. But this morning made up for it.
> 
> This morning's conversation with my four year old granddaughter as my daughter was leaving for work.
> 
> Me to my daughter: "Have a good day, sweetheart. I'll see you tonight."
> 
> Grandkidlet: "Don't call my mommy sweetheart. I'm your sweetheart."
> 
> We settled on sweetie pie for her.


PRECIOUS !!!

Mine was a text that my Motorola XOOM is out for delivery!!


----------



## JMJeffries

Angela said:


> PRECIOUS !!!
> 
> Mine was a text that my Motorola XOOM is out for delivery!!


Thank you. My granddaughter continues to delight me. She had a view of the world that is distinctly her own.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

JMJeffries said:


> Thank you. My granddaughter continues to delight me. She had a view of the world that is distinctly her own.


She'll probably be a lovely woman when she grows up, if she can keep herself that is 

not really a bump here... Everything is kind of a blur... doing slightly too much at once at the moment...


----------



## telracs

boulder dam.
lunch in boulder city
downtown vegas
gold and silver pawn shop


----------



## Susan in VA

Not a great day here...  but a small bumplet was participating in a 15-minute survey during a break at school and getting a 4G thumb drive as compensation.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I stopped by a skate park to watch some kids practicing their stunts.....a couple came over, introduced themselves and offered to loan me a board to try.

They were serious ! (stoned, but serious !!) giggle


----------



## Susan in VA

It's your long hair.  It makes you look like a natural.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

This beautiful German shepherd puppy (yes puppy. Looking at her paws and her legs can tell. She is about 8 months.) Jumped into the car while mom was grabbing the groceries in the back seat. This isn't the first time. I had two pugs jump in my car when I was getting out of my car and dad had a Chihuahua jump in when he was cleaning windows. This is the first time we had one jump in that had tags. Nothing but rabies and the rescue it came from. Luckily she is so young it took a bit to track but view found the home. The thing is getting a hold of the owners. Now Mom wants her. Even at 8 months she is bigger than my 4.5 year old lab.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Angela

Spending the day with my hubby. Lunch on the deck at the lake house. Riding around in the country with the top down.


----------



## Annalog

Looking forward to 40th HS reunion activities at the high school this morning and afternoon. Skipping the evening activities last night and tonight.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I just got engaged!


----------



## kcmay

Jessica Billings said:


> I just got engaged!


Congratulations!


----------



## loonlover

Congratulations, Jessica.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Yay Jessica!

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## 13500

Congratulations, Jessica!  

My husband and I just celebrated our 21st anniversary.


----------



## geoffthomas

Congrats Jessica!

And Happy Birthday to NogDog.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NogDog's Birthday !! Many Happy Returns !!


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Thanks, all! Happy birthday, Nogdog!


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Jessica!

Happy birthday, NogDog!

Bumps for the weekend: DH and I attended part of our 40th high school reunion. It was great seeing some of our teachers and our assistant principal as well as seeing fellow classmates. (It was scary that a couple of the teachers looked younger than us! Many of our teachers were only 6 to 10 years older than their students when we were in high school so it is not surprising. )

Also, our daughter and her two dogs (a Yorkshire Terrier and a Yorkiepoo) stayed at our house from Thursday evening through Sunday morning. While we did not leave them alone together, her dogs and our two cats got along OK, primarily by ignoring the others. Our smallest cat weighs about the same as DDs heaviest dog and our larger cat weighs more than both dogs put together.


----------



## JMJeffries

Congratulations to Jessica.  

Happy Birthday to NogDog.


----------



## kcmay

Happy birthday, NogDog!

Love that cupcake kitty image.


----------



## loonlover

Happy Birthday, NogDog.


----------



## Meb Bryant

HBTY!  HBTY!  HBDN....HBTY!  How many dog years?
Meb


----------



## Sandpiper

I think I'm on the way to quieting the separation anxiety barking!!  (See "Should I get a dog? I did" thread.)


----------



## spotsmom

One of my very dearest, oldest (as in how long I've known him) friend is coming to town for the Grand Tour of Bend!!


----------



## Angela

Jessica Billings said:


> I just got engaged!


Congratulations!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## caseyf6

Today has been FILLED to the brim with bumps.  I am focusing on enjoying the soft quietness of contentment.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good to be home after a wonderful, but long trip.


----------



## Angela

Discovered that my favorite pizza place in Louisiana is coming to my area of NE Texas! 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## JMJeffries

Having family over today.  My two nephews are visiting from Texas and I'm so excited to see them.


----------



## Victoria J

I just finished processing some fresh pumpkin this morning and now I getting ready to make some pumpkin bread! I love baking! Especially this time of year.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Headed Home !!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Today is my 7th wedding anniversary and if that's not a bump, my parents watched DD last night so DH and I could have a date and some time alone today.


----------



## drenee

Happy Anniversary. ^^
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

slept in !!


----------



## JMJeffries

Going to see Puss in Boots.  I love animated movies.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I got exactly what I wanted for my anniversary/early christmas gift.  A new desktop pc.  The one we had been using was almost 10 yrs old, running XP and starting to show it's age very badly.  Our new computer was a display model, so the knocked off almost 1/2 the price and it has 8gb ram and 1tb hd (our old computer had 1gb ram and maybe 500gb hd and that was after DH upped it).  DH is excited b/c this is a gaming computer set up, so he is thinking of what he can do w/ his pics and I'm excited to have something that I don't have to worry about parts going bad everytime I turn it on.  The only downside is having to download Calibre, iTunes, and other programs, but that's a minor downside to a screaming fast computer.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

NaNoWriMo starts tomorrow!!!!


----------



## caseyf6

Trick or Treat with my little G is still a delight.  I caught a few photos/glimpses of her where she just looks SO grown up, so I know these little-kid moments are fading fast.


----------



## Casey W

Last night, a group of maybe  8 year old trick or treaters came to the door, and wished me a good week.


----------



## gatehouseauthor

Good news from the eye doctor today! Significant improvement! He will keep me on prednisone, and do one more Avastin injection in 3 months. But if I get the cataract removed (separate issue from the retina problem), his tests show my vision will return to about 75% of normal in my left eye!


----------



## Victoria J

I saw a lady knitting a gorgeous quilt on the bus this morning and I thought: "Hmm. I need to get back into knitting again."

I have a quilt that still remains unfinished. I think'll try to finish it this year.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

First Robin of the season has arrived !!


----------



## caseyf6

I laughed out loud to see that some neighborhood pear trees are BLOOMING.  Silly things are confused by hot/dry/cool/wet/cold/cool/warm within a month.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

a random mid week dinner and take out date w/ DH!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Washed & Waxed my car today.....
....(of course now there is rain in the forecast for tonight !


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

So *not* my kind of movie, but my hubby rented "BridesMaids" and I am laughing out loud!


----------



## Casper Parks

Bought a 1995 Chevy 1500 Series, 6 banger with 8 foot bed this weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Casper Parks said:


> Bought a 1995 Chevy 1500 Series, 6 banger with 8 foot bed this weekend!


CONGRATULATIONS !!


----------



## loonlover

Cleared the front yard of leaves for the third time this fall.  Expect to have to do it at least 3 more times, but it is too overwhelming if we wait until they all fall.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The beautiful weather today.

Betsy


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I found many things that I had lost and almost forgotten in my closet.


----------



## gatehouseauthor

I actually have a short list of bumps for this weekend for a change!

1. My eye doctor says that with one more eye injection, a surgery to remove a cataract that has developed, and continued low dose prednisone, he expects to be able to correct the vision in my left eye to 20/25 with glasses.  That's huge, considering I've been essentially blind in that eye for the past seven months!
2. My son's high school marching band ended out their 2011 season by placing 8th out of 27 bands in their class for the Mid States Band Association finals.  Their final performance for his senior year was fantastic, and I teared up a little bit at his trumpet solo.
3. A friend of mine from the other side of the country wrote me to tell me that she saw, with her own eyes, a total stranger reading a paperback copy of The Door to Canellin at a diner.  Boo-yah!


----------



## kcmay

The painters are coming today to remove the ugly wallpaper in my house. I'm so happy! Over the next 3-4 days, my home will be transformed from "grandma's house" to MY house. I should take some "before" pics.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You should!  Yay for the new look.  We wanna see....

Betsy


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I actually saw the back wall of my closet today!!!


----------



## Annalog

Broody hen


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Dozens of Robins !


----------



## JMJeffries

My granddaughter.  She chose a Halloween costume based on an offhand remark I made about peacocks.  Told her I loved peacock blues and green.  She was a peacock for Halloween. How cute is that?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

While snuggling yesterday w/ DD (who was running a slight fever), my DS started kicking (I'm due in 21 days).  DD, who has never acknowledged that I'm pregnant (we tell her Mama's going to have a baby or Mama has a baby in her belly, but she's 2 so I don't know how much has sunk in) started rubbing my belling and going, "shush, shush".  It was super cute.


----------



## leigh7911

The small human is napping today. Not "napping" like she normally does, but honest-to-goodness _napping_.


----------



## JMJeffries

Took care of mt grandkidlets today.  When it was time to leave, my granddaughter clung to me begging me not to go home.  Love her. Just want to be appreciated.  Even if she's only 4 years old.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Owens Valley, California


----------



## Brenda Carroll

NapCat said:


> Owens Valley, California


This picture is actually the only thing that gave my day a bump. Sigh.


----------



## Casper Parks

Bought a new computer!  

Taking awhile to do updates and load stuff...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kindle Fire shipped one day early. . . mine should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Sandpiper

Car is in the shop for repairs today.  Just called.  Will be almost $200 less than what he had estimated.  (That's app. price of Touch or Fire.)  Been going to same mechanic for 25 - 30 years.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Got lots of cleaning done, wrote lots of words, watched Terra Nova and House!  I'm fulfilled! LOL!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The Road home......


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Cedar Waxwings feasting on berries


----------



## Andra

IT'S RAINING!!!!


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

I bumped into a person walking the two cutest puppies. My doggies have new friends to play with, lol.


----------



## geoffthomas

My Kindle Fire is waiting at home for me.


----------



## spotsmom

Finding out that I'm getting a new cubicle "roommate" who is one of the most dedicated, competent, and entertaining employees in the whole agency.


----------



## drenee

geoffthomas said:


> My Kindle Fire is waiting at home for me.


Happy dance.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Imagining Mr. Thomas enjoying his "Fire"... and the Cedar Waxwing pic... OH, YES my DH made chicken fajitas for us for dinner... & *washed the dishes!*


----------



## balaspa

I got an interview for a new job arranged for Thursday morning.  Hoping it pans out and pans out fast!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Congratulations, Geoff! Let us know how it is so we can be even more jealous.  My bump was getting a lot more work done around the house that needed to be done since last Spring!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Soyuz spacecraft and crew have arrived at the ISS safely.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my fire came in today and is registered and updating as I type!

Also Nap Cat, did you see this:



> An Illinois man was arrested last week after calling 911 five times for his broken iPhone.
> 
> Michael Skopec, 48, called emergency operators five different times. The calls were traced to his home and he was arrested around 1 a.m. for failing to comply with police.


http://www.whptv.com/news/local/story/Illinois-man-arrested-after-calling-911-for-a/-iZlbGvWm0aZVoXlKTStGA.cspx


----------



## geoffthomas

My bump is that I really like my new Kindle Fire - thanks all for the congrats.
I kinda have a thump because I feel like I am bragging about it - lots of people at work like it too.


----------



## spotsmom

My horse, Charlie Horse, had his surgery and all went well!  Whew!  I thought for awhile that I should be sitting in a waiting room somewhere wringing my hands...


----------



## Annalog

Great news, SpotsMom!

Congrats to all who received their Fires and are enjoying them.

My bump is I received an e-mail this morning that DHs tablet, Acer Iconia Tab W500 arrived at our local WallyWorld. I picked it up on the way home. It has just finished the Windows 7 setup and connected to our network perfectly! This tablet came with a keyboard/docking station. Since DH is visiting with DD and the two GDs, I am doing the setup and will be removing unnecessary programs. It also means that I get to play with it do the test drive without DH looking over my shoulder.

(ETA: Additional bump: The power supply for the Acer Iconia Tab is compatible with the ones for our two Acer netbooks. )

Tiny thump - I accidentally left the Amazon delivery (Red Dwarf - The Complete Series) at work. I will probably drive to Tucson tomorrow to get it.


----------



## Victoria J

It's Friday. That always gives my day a bump.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Got through a lot of government red tape today.

Well Done, CharlieHorse !!


----------



## Casper Parks

Got a cap put on the truck this afternoon!


----------



## drenee

Found a great house one block from the beach at a 30% discount for the week of DD's wedding.  
I can't believe I got such a great deal.  One less thing to worry about.
deb


----------



## Victoria J

I went to water aerobics today. I get such a great workout in that class!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Just got a phone call from Kabul, Afghanistan. My good friend is getting on a plane headed home. Will be home for Thanksgiving with his family. !!
Well Done, Jon !!


----------



## Annalog

Beautiful sunny morning; I did not need to scrape ice from the car windshield.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

geoffthomas said:


> My bump is that I really like my new Kindle Fire - thanks all for the congrats.
> I kinda have a thump because I feel like I am bragging about it - lots of people at work like it too.


Brag about it! Go ahead! I know you aren't boasting to everyone... you are just HAPPY & PROUD!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Finished 7 of my 8 math assignments online.! It was frustrating since I had the right answer on the paper and just typed out wrong every other time. Still they are done

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## JMJeffries

Sold my option book to Harlequin Kimani.  I've been worried about it for several months.  Today they called,  made the offer, and I accepted.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Having both my daughters over early for cooking and fun before the holiday.  Also knowing that I will also have my son and granddaughter here on Thursday!  Wonderful!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Charlie is home !!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Pre-Thanksgiving taste testing.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Friend asked me why I plan on wearing a dress on Thanksgiving...
1. its warm enough in Vegas to do so with stockings.
2. Don't have worry about dress pants or jeans getting a bit tight

I got a high five 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## JMJeffries

Having 20 people for Thanksgiving and most of the cooking is already done.  Just have to heat the dishes up tomorrow and serve.  Using my retirement china (purchased at Target and completely disposable).  Looking forward to having my family here.


----------



## gina1230

Got off work at 11:30 this morning and don't have to go back until Monday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The Mars Science Laboratory launched successfully and is on the way......


----------



## spotsmom

Beautiful day shaping up here. Up to 55!! Glad I'm not up on Mt Bachelor trying to ski the 30" base!!


----------



## drenee

Got a lot of my shopping done with some great Amazon deals today.  
I'm almost done.
deb


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Just passed 5,000 in book sales for November. More than a bump -- more like a knock-me-out!


----------



## spotsmom

Remembering that my employer has a deal with Microsoft so I can get Office 2010 for $9.95!!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I had an 8.1 lb boy at 7:17 pm est. It was after 13 1/2 hrs of labor and he is so cute!  Pics when I'm not on my iTouch


----------



## loonlover

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I had an 8.1 lb boy at 7:17 pm est. It was after 13 1/2 hrs of labor and he is so cute! Pics when I'm not on my iTouch


Mega Congratulations!


----------



## 13500

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I had an 8.1 lb boy at 7:17 pm est. It was after 13 1/2 hrs of labor and he is so cute! Pics when I'm not on my iTouch


Congratulations!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I had an 8.1 lb boy at 7:17 pm est. It was after 13 1/2 hrs of labor and he is so cute! Pics when I'm not on my iTouch












Congratulations !!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I had an 8.1 lb boy at 7:17 pm est. It was after 13 1/2 hrs of labor and he is so cute! Pics when I'm not on my iTouch


Good job! Congrats!!!


----------



## Annalog

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I had an 8.1 lb boy at 7:17 pm est. It was after 13 1/2 hrs of labor and he is so cute! Pics when I'm not on my iTouch


_*Congratulations! Happy News! All the best to your newly expanded family!*_


----------



## D/W

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I had an 8.1 lb boy at 7:17 pm est. It was after 13 1/2 hrs of labor and he is so cute! Pics when I'm not on my iTouch


Congratulations!!! I hope that your daughter is enjoying her new status as Big Sister.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DreamWeaver said:


> Congratulations!!! I hope that your daughter is enjoying her new status as Big Sister.


She just kind of laughed when introduced. I don't think it'll sink in until they are both under the same roof. She enjoyed the candy she found in the room


----------



## drenee

So happy for you and your husband.
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I found something, I have been looking for for over ten years.  (I had it in a "safe place" Ha !)


----------



## drenee

Some of my favorite black and white movies on TCM today.  
deb


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I got to sleep in today - needed that.


----------



## R J Askew

Well as a Brit, I wld have to ask my assembled family about what bad things happened are such stuff is usually far funnier and life instructive. Erm, now tell me Mister Cameron, Prime Minister person you, have we really cast off the other 26 members of the european union and lost our mojo in Washington, Beijing, New Delhi AND Desmoins? Come on now Mister Cameron, don't be a shy little prime minister, let's be having it ... What was that? You didn't mean it to end this way?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

PayDay !!


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Wet Paws....


One cat's thump is a desert chicken's bump. 

Another bump: Glad my drive through fog and rain was completed safely.


----------



## JMJeffries

My brother and sister arrived unexpectedly for a Christmas visit.  I love having my family visiting.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

feeling happy and good ^^ heard some good news about some old friends and all sorts of happy  feeling good is amazing ^^


----------



## Annalog

Happy time with Mom looking at her tree. So glad that Mom is feeling better.


----------



## Casper Parks

NapCat said:


> PayDay !!


That is cute...


----------



## kindlequeen

Got 104% on my finals both last night and tonight!  Looks like I made the dean's list again this year!


----------



## NogDog

After reaching the end of my 90 day contract-to-hire period, I am now a full-time regular employee with full benefits.


----------



## intinst

NogDog said:


> After reaching the end of my 90 day contract-to-hire period, I am now a full-time regular employee with full benefits.


That's a real bump!


----------



## Annalog

NogDog said:


> After reaching the end of my 90 day contract-to-hire period, I am now a full-time regular employee with full benefits.


Wonderful news!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NogDog said:


> After reaching the end of my 90 day contract-to-hire period, I am now a full-time regular employee with full benefits.


Too Kool !! Congratulations !


----------



## spotsmom

The sun was rising over the hills and a herd of 8 elk (the BIG guys) slowly came up the pasture and jumped our fence.  What a treat!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Congratulations on the job situation, NogDog.

And I just have to mention that today is the "Birthday" of many notables:
Ludwig van Beethoven, Jane Austen, Sir Noel Coward, Margaret Mead, Sir Arthur C. Clarke, Philip K. Dick, and many more.

But that is a lot of talent born on the same day.


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Nog.  That's great.  


Spotsmom, I would live to see that!!  
deb


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Enchanted Heart went from 250,000 in sales rank on Amazon to #7,560 Current Sales Rank. Doing the Happy Dance!


----------



## Andra

I think I have a wonderful husband! He brought me flowers on Friday and then surprised me with Mannheim Steamroller tickets on Saturday!


----------



## spotsmom

Charlie Horse is out in the pasture eating our excuse for grass with his buddies!!  Yippee!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

NogDog said:


> After reaching the end of my 90 day contract-to-hire period, I am now a full-time regular employee with full benefits.


AWESOME! What a Blessing for the holidays! Merry Christmas!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Soyuz spacecraft and crew launched successful and are en route to the ISS


----------



## skyblue

I couldn't find a coupon when I was at the checkout at Macy's.  The lady behind me graciously allowed me to use hers!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Yay! All my Christmas shopping is officially completed.


----------



## Beatriz

Susan in VA said:


> During dinner, some families have everyone tell about one good thing that happened to them that day.
> 
> As a giant Kindlefamily, we may not share dinner, but we can share good news!
> 
> Even the little things count. For instance...
> 
> For the first time in five years, it's June and I don't have a wasp nest anywhere on my deck.
> 
> My daughter, who just learned to swim very late last summer, went swimming today for the first time this season and still remembers how!
> 
> And I bought the first cherries of the season and they're yummy.


The still mild weather in NY and no prospects for a White Christmas so far. I love the snow but hate the work that it brings.


----------



## Andra

Trans-Siberian Orchestra was absolutely amazing yesterday!!!


----------



## Annalog

Driving to see daughter and granddaughters. Left home before snow storm arrived. Blue skies over Tucson and Phoenix.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

This bump happened two days ago... and it was so, so, so, so, so, so awesome.

My girlfriend knows the love and passion I have for my high school. I cover their sporting events and love seeing good news about them.

When I was in high school, I stayed back my sophomore year. Ironically, I bought my class ring during my first sophomore year. That ring reads 1995. I never bought a ring for 1996... too expensive.

My girlfriend bought me my 1996 ring for Christmas. I was in awe and just reminded me why I fell in love with her in the first place.


----------



## Sandpiper

Sean Sweeney said:


> My girlfriend bought me my 1996 ring for Christmas. I was in awe and just reminded me why I fell in love with her in the first place.


Hang onto her. You've got a good one.

I lost 20 lbs recently. (Wasn't overweight, but must have been more than during high school.) Just tried on my high school ring. Goes back waaay more years than yours. Now have a choice of fingers to put it on again.

My BFF has been listening all year to what I've been saying. One of the gifts from her came yesterday. Small and probably least expensive (so $$ doesn't matter) -- two of the common, mostly red Borders gift cards. I miss Borders so much.


----------



## caseyf6

Family photos today with all four of us.  It could have been a huge thump, as somehow no one input our appointment so they had no idea we were coming.  The next family canceled though.    The photos (mostly) came out really well and there were some real keepers.


----------



## JMJeffries

It's Christmas Eve.  I love Christmas.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Sandpiper said:


> Hang onto her. You've got a good one.


Will do!

Merry Christmas! Almost time for my movie marathon!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Midnight Mass and then sleeping in!
Elmore


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Besides ALL of my BLESSINGS of the day... My FIL talking into my DD's Merry-Okee microphone (It turns your voice "elf-like") He had NO idea *what* the microphone was about so he started out saying "Merry Christmas!" then he heard the elf voice come out and then the _fun_ started! "Hey who dat in dare tallllllkin'?(Guatemalan accent with N'Awlins twist!) "Hey! Hey! Who dat? Who dat talkin' in daarrrrre? Gail! Gail! Help me! Help Meeeeeee! Sumtin's in here!" I was ROTFL!!! Gotta LOVE that man! He was soooo serious at first! Like how did I start talking like this?!


----------



## caseyf6

My older daughter is home from college.    My hubby is home (not deployed yet).  My younger daughter is happy and healthy.  I talked to every member of my closest family...

Life is GOOD.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

My DD and FIL were STILL playing with that Merry-Okee microphone up until about 30 minutes ago!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Pancake Breakfast


----------



## D/W

NapCat said:


> Pancake Breakfast


That is making my mouth water!!!


----------



## drenee

I want pancakes.
deb


----------



## Victoria J

I have the day off today and it's just nice to spend some quiet time at home relaxing.


----------



## SheenahFreitas

Susan in VA said:


> Yikes! Looks like a lot of innocent trees met their demise... or are those just branches from one big tree?


That scene is a horror/gore film for trees  I know I would be horrified if I were a tree and saw that. lol


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

took 4 wk old DS to the dr and found out that he does not have RSV (which can be fatal to little ones), but he just has a cold (just like Mama and Papa).  The dr appreciated our concern and mentioned that he loved the fact that DS's name is a "normal" name and not a "crazy" name like he keeps hearing.


----------



## caseyf6

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> took 4 wk old DS to the dr and found out that he does not have RSV (which can be fatal to little ones), but he just has a cold (just like Mama and Papa). The dr appreciated our concern and mentioned that he loved the fact that DS's name is a "normal" name and not a "crazy" name like he keeps hearing.


That's a pretty big bump!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Got a second job. Its a temp job at the school but it is something 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Annalog

Beautiful weather yesterday afternoon led to DH and I working outside in the garden. He lowered 7 feet of walkway so that it was level and I dug a 4 by 4 garden bed. The chickens were delighted and ate lots of grubs that we uncovered. (It was a thump day for the grubs.)


----------



## Andra

for yesterday - we saw a little tiny piece of a rainbow!
And then DH took me to dinner and out to see Mannheim Steamroller.  We had 2nd row seats and it was amazing!!


----------



## JMJeffries

Just came from the doctor for test results.  Except for what is becoming a chronic B12 deficiency (received a shot) I'm in excellent health for a 63 year old woman.  I'm ready to conquer the world.


----------



## caseyf6

I went out to lunch with a friend, and then she paid to thank me for "getting her out of the office"!  

Then I went to see "New Year's Eve" (guilt free since I hadn't paid for lunch)-- very sweet, very "see the good in people" kind of movie.  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## drenee

Youngest son came for a visit for a couple days. 
deb


----------



## Elmore Hammes

My first "borrow" through the KDP Select program... not sure if that will even earn me a penny but it is nice to see a non-zero in that column!


----------



## caseyf6

We got the Christmas stuff down and put away.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Beautiful sunrise....viewed from bed


----------



## Indy

I spent some time thinking about my favorite place... that spot I go to when I am depressed and desperate to feel some spiritual uplift... and was surprised to find that I felt really, really good.  It was almost as nice as being there.


----------



## CrystalMarcos

I get to spend more time with my family before they return home. We are celebrating my sister's birthday, cake, dinner, wii games, xbox kinect, and board games. All afternoon til night event. Have a large family with three toddlers, never a dull moment!


----------



## caseyf6

I LOVE New Year's Eve...  Fresh start, an excuse to contemplate a little...  All good.  Dh made steaks and washed my car in the GORGEOUS weather...I spent some time with the sun on my back and the smell of green in my nose.


----------



## drenee

We were at fiance's sister's house yesterday afternoon for New Year's Day dinner and football.  My fiance's sister has a friend from college who was visiting.  She comes by quite often actually.  Yesterday I overheard a conversation she was having with another visiting friend where she revealed she is an author with over 30 books published!!  What?  I have been visiting with an author for all of these months and didn't know it.  She's on Fantastic Fiction and has some of her books available for Kindle.  
Her name is Jo Goodman.  She writes historical romances.  Not what I normally read, but I did pick up a couple of them anyway.
deb


----------



## spotsmom

Looking out at a blue sky over the snowy Cascade mountains from the top of a ski lift (and not falling at all during the whole day)!!  But,man, do these old out of shape bones HURT...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

hammock napping in the afternoon sun......


----------



## Todd Young

Some good sales figures. Sold more than 100 books this month.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Mom's home.


----------



## loonlover

My van is fixed and it didn't cost quite an arm.  No leg involved at all.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Talking to my best friend always gives me a lift. We just chatted this morning. We IM several times per week. Sure saves on the phone bill!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

$1.72/gallon for gas......(smith's bonus points)


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Sold my first eBook on Smashwords! Only 1 million more to go.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Just paid my part of my tuitition. Though it is good I feel like I have violated...tuition to come next semester, too.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Annalog

I had my annual physical this week. My doctor and I were both happy with the results. While not yet perfect, I am making progress. I still need to keep active with the PAW Club.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Company is on the way.....I have a great weekend of meals and geology hikes planned.


----------



## Annalog

It rained yesterday and we might get more today. We can definitely use the precipitation.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Catch a Shooting Star is #7 in Amazon Action/Adventure


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

NapCat said:


> Company is on the way.....I have a great weekend of meals and geology hikes planned.


Beautiful pictures, Nap Cat!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Sean Sweeney said:


> Mom's home.


Great news, Sean!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"JD" is back !!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Got myself the first two seasons of Fringe. For 15 bucks each 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian

First day off in three weeks!!! Going to sleep and pack for the first day of the semester....Monday. yay.......

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Annalog

DH gave me a Kindle Fire. It was intended as a Valentine present but he was afraid I was to going to buy a backup DX for him instead. I still plan to use my K2 for most of my reading but this will definitely replace reading KB and Ravelry from my K2 (ETA at least when ).  I am getting better at using this touch keyboard but it is still slower for me than the one on the K2.


----------



## Annalog

Bump for Saturday -- The low pressure light for my times came on so I stopped at one of those machines that costs 75 cents for 3 minutes of air compressor time. (Tiny thump) While I was taking off the caps and checking the pressure in each tire but before I put in the quarters, two young boys rode up on their bicycles and waited patiently behind my car. Only one of my tires needed air so there was plenty of time left on the compressor for the boys to put air in their tires without using their money.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox

I've already gotten a ton of stuff accomplished today, and it's just a little after 2:30.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

someone gave me a 7 dollar tip at drive thru. Oil change and car wash was free. my check came out a little bit more than I thought. generally good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

My flowering plum trees are blossoming....yeah


----------



## Liz Davis

I did the washing today. I love how not only the clothes but also the house smells afterwards. So fresh. 
I'm thankful for little moments that we sometimes take for granted.

I think this thread is a great idea.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I have tickets to the final performance of a local celebrity, Marta Becket.










Read her story here:

http://amargosa-opera-house.com/index.htm


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I feel good  I think that is a bump ^^


----------



## JimC1946

A nice Valentine's Day card from my sweetheart/wife/soulmate of 28 years.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Making choc covered strawberries w DH


----------



## Liz Davis

I received a great blog review for my novel. That's always a nice bump.


----------



## sjc

What gave my day a bump? 
More like *WHO* gave my day a bump...that would be SUSAN: One of the boards originals: So, because I love her... I am "bumping" her thread. Love you girl.  All the best...sjc


----------



## Vegas_Asian

NapCat said:


> My flowering plum trees are blossoming....yeah


mine just bloomed this week! I love the look, but the pollen is killing my eyes.

My bump. Taxes are done. When I get the money....TRANSITION GLASSES!!!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

A couple great cats got adopted from the animal shelter that I volunteer at - one in particular had maintained a wonderful disposition despite being in the shelter for over a year. I am happy whenever one of the animals finds a good home, but it is cause for celebration when one of the 'veteran's gets adopted.
Elmore


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

My new sewing machine (Brother CS6000i) is out for delivery today! My MIL is so jealous of all the features it has.

http://www.amazon.com/Brother-Affordable-60-Stitch-Computerized-Free-Arm/dp/B000JQM1DE


----------



## D/W

Elmore Hammes said:


> A couple great cats got adopted from the animal shelter that I volunteer at - one in particular had maintained a wonderful disposition despite being in the shelter for over a year.


That is definitely something to celebrate! Thank you for taking care of the shelter animals while they're waiting for a forever home.


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Disneyland Trip planned with family! My daughter's and her cousins first trip there .


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Finally found that rattle under my dashboard !!


----------



## ChrisHewitt

I just got a tax rebate. A nice cheque from the Inland Revenue for £359 (equivalent to about $580)


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I did the laundry and survived! I even made the bed with clean sheets.

Hmmm, maybe I'm sick. I should lie down before I wash the floors. LOL


----------



## herocious

Getting 300 new niche readers for Miss Gone-overseas

I feel like a responsible publisher


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Took a nice long bath  after a long day at school and up'd my data plan because I will be out of WiFi for a couple more weeks

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

It's a bump mixed with a bit of a thump, but my boss finally agreed to make me salaried so I can have health insurance! (I have been without since October) Of course, I had to take a small pay cut and the health insurance doesn't kick in until July, but I'm still happy!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Finally found "our" checkbook that the shopping cats lost.....of course they claim innocence....


----------



## gina1230

Our office was closed on Friday, so we all got a 3-day weekend.  Woohoo!!


----------



## SadieSForsythe

From the US, live in the UK. Got to speak to my mom on Skype. It's not that it's all that unusual, but it's not everyday either. Makes me happy.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

i drove 95.5  miles using only 2.79 gallons of gas! I filled up with premium so it came out to 10.99 in gas. was expecting more with the distances i was driving this weekend


----------



## Annalog

Saturday: Sunny day working in the garden with happy chickens eating all the grubs I uncovered.
Sunday: Stayed inside with my Fire while it was cold and windy outside.
Today: Mr. Milquetoast was a very good rooster.


----------



## Annalog

Frost on the windshield, snow in the mountains, and clear blue skies after the winter storm


----------



## balaspa

Finished the first draft of my new novel and my very first hard-boiled detective novel at that.


----------



## Annalog

After the winter storm on Monday, the low temperatures have risen enough so that the hoses to the automatic watering dishes are not frozen in the morning.  The low temperatures are back up in the 40s instead of the 17 F - 28 F range.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Got myself a livescribe pen

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Sofie

> Got myself a livescribe pen


VA...I've had mine for about a month. I used it at a Counil Meeting and it worked great. I bought the 2GB (for now). 

Just make sure you don't sit by someone who talks a lot. Their voice will come in LOUD and clear.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Nice to be back home after a month of traveling around.


----------



## Annalog

Went for a nice walk in the desert with my mom. Mini thump: Scorpion weed, also known as wild heliotrope, was growing and in bloom all over. I have to avoid all contact with this plant due to the rash it causes.


----------



## Amy Corwin

The dogwoods and azaleas are blooming like crazy and the hummingbirds should be back at the end of this week


----------



## balaspa

While driving to work this morning I got to this normally business intersection where it is nearly impossible to make a left turn...and there was a huge break in traffic.  Sometimes it's just the little things...


----------



## Amy Corwin

Definitely the little things.
I took the dogs for our midday walk and caught a lovely whiff of either the jessimine or wisteria that is blooming now. It was spicy and wonderful, reminding me of the scent of oriental lilies yet to come this summer.

The little things are always the best.


----------



## Annalog

Phoned my mom this morning to wish her a Happy 80th Birthday. 

She and my sister will be walking some of the course of the 5.2 mile Catalina State Park Trail Run & Walk race (April 7) so that mom can be sure if her knees are OK for the stairs on the course. I suspect that she will, once again, finish the race well ahead of me.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

First day I get to use my new flash drive and livescribe pen. I accidently stopped.my recording in the middle.of class. For my midterm I wrote on mylivescribe paper and turned it in. So now I have a digital copy for my written test to compare to my study material to see if I recalled it right when I get home or between classes 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

The simple joy of giving a 2 year old a Cadburry Cream egg and not having to clean up (this is my 2 1/2 yr old Nephew, G and I did give him the egg when Dad wasn't looking!)


----------



## LKWatts

Thinking I don't have to cook dinner tonight as my fabulous fiance is cooking it


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A blood sugar reading this morning of 158 down from yesterday's 172 (and last week's 220)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## drenee

Bump: Doctor called to report that my recent medical tests uncovered nothing.  
Thump: We still have no clue what is causing my side to swell and be painful.
deb


----------



## JumpingShip

I took advantage of the Gold Deal refurbished Kindle Fire sale last week, and bought one for a joint Mother's Day/Father's Day gift for my parents. I gave it to them today. I didn't want to hold onto it for over a month since if they didn't like it, it would be beyond the 30 day return period. Not that I should have worried. They were thrilled even if it did take a little bit of patience to show them how to work it.   Right now it's still registered to me because we couldn't get my dad an amazon account for some reason. I'll see them again tomorrow so hopefully we can figure it out then.


----------



## Sandpiper

Got a surprise piece of personal snail mail today.  (There's talk on this message board and another  about ancestry.)  Note was from the daughter of my Mother's cousin who is working on family history.  I was kind of aware of her.  I can contribute info and photos.


----------



## Annalog

The cottonwood trees in Benson are green and the buds on the mesquite trees are swelling. In Tucson the palo verde trees and the mesquite trees are green while the buds on the acacias are swelling. It looks like spring.


----------



## balaspa

I was feeling very down today and then, while driving, I had an idea for a new novel.  I think it's a very good one.


----------



## Sandpiper

I had oral surgery yesterday -- bone graft / sinus lift?!!  I survived.  (Actually didn't think I wouldn't. )  I like the surgeon and his medical and office staff.  Now I have to pay for it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Holy Thursday Mass last night. . . .the presider was the Prior of the Priory and he gave a very good sermon.  What impressed me most is that it wasn't the same old same old. . .he offered some 'what if' things to think about that I'd never heard before.  I'm past 50. . . a sermon that has both something NEW and that something new is GOOD. . . a rare find.


----------



## balaspa

Lunch at the Signature Room on top of the Hancock Building here in Chicago and then a haircut, scalp massage, shoulder massage, hot towel and shampoo at SportClips.  Not a bad way to end the week, really.


----------



## Sandpiper

balaspa said:


> Lunch at the Signature Room on top of the Hancock Building here in Chicago and then a haircut, scalp massage, shoulder massage, hot towel and shampoo at SportClips. Not a bad way to end the week, really.


Aaaaaaah!  Sounds like a very good day to me.


----------



## Annalog

Mom, my sister, and I all finished the Catalina State Park 5.3 mile trail race this morning. Mom's knees were OK with all the stairs (she used a treking pole) and I got over a stomach virus yesterday morning, so it seemed a bit iffy earlier in the week.

ETA: Flowers seen during race included: desert marigold, brittle bush, desert lupine, hedgehog cactus, staghorn cholla, ocotillo, paintbrush, firecracker, thistle, fleabane, Arizona poppy, Mexican poppy, fairy duster, scorpion weed, three-winged hopbush, palo verde, and many I cannot name in white, yellow, blue, pink, red, and purple.


----------



## balaspa

Protesting puppy mills and pet stores that sell puppy mill puppies with other protesters and my fiance in Naperville, IL.


----------



## L. T. Fawkes

I had a cupcake.


----------



## Annalog

Saw penstemon blooming this morning.


----------



## crebel

Annalog said:


> Saw penstemon blooming this morning.


I had to look up penstemon as I had never heard of it. Lovely, I can see why seeing them blooming would give you a bump.


----------



## balaspa

Seeing my family for the holiday.  Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> I had to look up penstemon as I had never heard of it. Lovely, I can see why seeing them blooming would give you a bump.


Parry's Penstemon was the variety I saw growing wild at the side of the road. Wild flowers blooming in the desert make me smile.


----------



## hamerfan




----------



## Annalog

Asparagus sprouting in my garden!


----------



## Susan in VA

Catching up on this thread after not reading it since _mid-January_. 
Seeing everyone's bumps is making me smile.

SJC, thank you for the nice mid-Feb comment! <hug>

My bump is that when I posted a question about a problem with my Kindle yesterday, there were helpful comments within _minutes_. KindleBoarders are the best!


----------



## balaspa

So far, the weather here in Chicago is doing it.  Plus, I got to make a run to the bank for work, which got me out of the office, which is always awesome.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

96% on both my math and chemistry exams

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## balaspa

Getting a whole bunch more freelance jobs from a client and getting at least half of one job done today.


----------



## msdanielle28

Waking up this morning, understanding that I have another chance to do better then I did yesterday.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Two hummers at the feeder!


----------



## balaspa

When my boss went off to a Cubs game and then told me she will be out all day tomorrow, too.


----------



## balaspa

I have the office to myself today, it's a gorgeous day outside and I get to see my girlfriend tonight.  All of that adds up to a pretty decent Thursday.


----------



## Susan in VA

An appointment today got cancelled (that's somewhat of a thump) but because of that I had time to go home and take a luxurious 45-minute nap before picking up the Kiddo from school.


----------



## Titania Ladley

Waking up to the pitter-patter of rain on the roof, then hugging a hot mug of coffee.


----------



## hamerfan




----------



## balaspa

Working with my fiance on a young adult fiction series that we have been talking about for some time.  We are now putting down actual character and story ideas and outlining them.


----------



## Annalog

Wonderful Friday 13th anniversary with DH. Coming home from Wilcox with a partially disassembled porch swing in his little Aveo! It was the last one (floor model) at Alco. Some of the pieces reach from the hatchback window to between us in the front seats.  Happy day!


----------



## balaspa

Relaxing on the couch with the love of my life.  Plus, my Nook sales have been up a bit this month, which is always nice.


----------



## L. T. Fawkes

Amy Corwin said:


> Two hummers at the feeder!


~gasp~ Two hummers turfed your lawn?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH checked on the mortage for our house.  We owe a little over $2000, which means, we are going to go ahead and pay off our house, then get a car payment (and a newer car than what we were looking @)


----------



## drenee

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> DH checked on the mortage for our house. We owe a little over $2000, which means, we are going to go ahead and pay off our house, then get a car payment (and a newer car than what we were looking @)


That is a fantastic bump. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Did a lot of yard work and tree stuff......just glad to be able to walk today.


----------



## balaspa

Taking my two dogs for a walk this morning before heading into work.  That always makes a Monday morning more bearable.


----------



## KindleChickie

Amazon gave me a bump today.

I bought an ebook that contained 5 pages with one picture, no words.  Not even a single letter.  Paid $2 for it.  So I gave it a one star review and asked for my money back.  I get an email rejecting my review, but had to call to get the credit.

How is it Amazon is capable of filtering reviews, but not capable of filtering the ebooks they sell?  And my review was not profane, insulting or anything of the likes.


----------



## balaspa

Got an email from a fan of my writing, via Facebook.  Just when I am wondering if this writing thing is really ever going to pay off and if I should keep doing it and then I get a nice reminder of why I keep doing it even if I cannot do it full time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Got to see the Space Shuttle Discovery being transported over Alexandria, VA on the way to the Smithsonian Udvar-Hazy Air & Space museum...










Too cool. Before I got the camera out, as we were parking the convertible, it flew right over us. It felt like we could touch it!

Betsy


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

our house is paid off.  DH wired the last (lump) payment today.  This clears up our finances so we can have a car payment w/out having to shuffle money around (not to mention the relief that is never having to worry about being homeless)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Aille, isn't that a good feeling?  I was soooo happy when we paid our house off!

Betsy


----------



## Tatiana

Like Betsy, it was exciting seeing the space shuttle being flown over Fairfax County, VA on it's way into Dulles International Airport!


----------



## balaspa

Applied for a publicist job at a local book publisher yesterday, today I got a chance to set up a phone interview for the gig this Friday.  Very excited, but also quite nervous!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Got to see the Space Shuttle Discovery being transported over Alexandria, VA on the way to the Smithsonian Udvar-Hazy Air & Space museum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too cool. Before I got the camera out, as we were parking the convertible, it flew right over us. It felt like we could touch it!
> 
> Betsy


that is amazing!!!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annalog

Reading NapCat's Good Morning post: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,992.msg1673030.html#msg1673030


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

finally kicking a migraine that lasted 2 days w/ the chance of


Spoiler



vomiting


. It's amazing how wonderful it feels to feel human again (not to mention, doing dishes, cleaning house etc). I am very blessed that my DH not only understands that I feel horrible, but that his parents are wonderful enough to take my 3 yr old so I can rest


----------



## MYSTERY LOVER

Watching the YouTube video of my mom dancing like crazy on her 90th birthday that I made from an old VHS by having it converted. That old lady could move! Videos are wonderful memories and her Dancing Queen videos are hilarious. She passed on in 2006 at 97, but her dancing and laughter live on. Check it out and smile too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zUXK-i5rlQ&feature=share


----------



## balaspa

I had a really great initial phone interview for a publicist job with Sourcebooks today.  I have another interview scheduled for this afternoon.  Hoping that one also goes well.


----------



## Sandpiper

balaspa said:


> I had a really great initial phone interview for a publicist job with Sourcebooks today. I have another interview scheduled for this afternoon. Hoping that one also goes well.


*Good luck !!!*


----------



## Annalog

Successful blood donation at the Red Cross. Iron levels normal! Happy day!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Mom is home from the hospital. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drenee

VA, glad to hear.  Hope she rests.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

VA, happy to see bump posts. All the best to you and your family.


----------



## balaspa

I put together a table for my fiance.  Accomplishing that always makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Annalog

Saw a saguaro bloom this morning. (Minor Thump: Summer seems to have arrived a month early. The palo verde trees started blooming a couple weeks ago instead of the first week of May and the saguaros have started blooming instead of for the last week or so of May.)


----------



## balaspa

Waking up to find that the new Stephen King novel, Wind Through the Keyhole, had downloaded to my Kindle.  It's like Christmas in April!


----------



## Lily Mia

While out doing errands today I ran across a guy, well he ran across to me literally!
Poor guy was hopelessly lost and walking in the wrong direction! (he was late for a job interview). So I whipped out my LG phone and brought up Google Map and showed him the right direction. Bless he looked like he wanted to hug me (out of relief!) 
That made my day while walking back home in the awful rainy weather here in London today


----------



## balaspa

Finding part of this keychain that my fiancee gave me that I thought I had lost forever.  Got out of the car, looked down at the street, and there it was...lost the darn thing over a week ago!


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> The Prev Page button on DH's DX stopped working and the Home button is loose.


I fixed the Prev Page button! He will still need to be careful with the Home button.


----------



## Casper Parks

Enjoyed a beautiful day.


----------



## crebel

My van spent the day with the mechanic yesterday because the cruise control would no longer engage.  It ended up only being a switch and the repair was less than $100 = YAY!


----------



## geoffthomas

I purchased a $79 Kindle for my wife, hoping that she could/would convert from DTBs.  And now that she is using it, she likes it a lot.  So I made a good choice.


----------



## telracs

5 second glimpse of Enterprise


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

confirmed it last night, our house is paid off!  Now we just have to wait for the unleined deed and the escrow from the house!  It's so nice to not have that hanging over us.


----------



## lucasfernan

Waking up with the coffee already made!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

My trees in backyard full of flowers and fruits.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, this was really yesterday's bump, but,

Springsteen tickets!!!!

Betsy


----------



## SwordJazz

I'll be living alone for a week, no one to bother me :>


----------



## Annalog

My mom saw a Gila Monster while walking in Catalina Mountain State Park the other day. She said it looked very healthy. 

I don't need to buy slacks today because old ones fit again. 

DH's new (refurbished) DX, black with the Pearl screen, arrived yesterday. His original, bought on initial release day, will now be the backup one and will probably still be the one he uses when traveling away from home.


----------



## lucasfernan

Finally having a sunny day in rainy Bogotá.


----------



## balaspa

Going out for sushi for dinner tonight with my lady-love.


----------



## loonlover

Enjoying a visit with my youngest son.  We enjoyed a trip to the Fort Worth Zoo this AM followed by pizza for lunch.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I am now the proud owner of a 2005 used BMW (Big Mommy Wagon) aka a Chrystler Town and Country.  It only took DH and I a month to find and buy a new car (but in the process we paid off our house, so good things happened during that time).


----------



## lucasfernan

Two words. Tequila shot.


----------



## gina1230

Got a raise today.  Woohoo!!


----------



## lucasfernan

Free bread. Free things always taste just that little bit better.


----------



## balaspa

Getting to see my fiancee and our dogs tonight.


----------



## lucasfernan

Waking up to letters from my family!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

My friend's husband is out of surgery and they were able to save a good portion of his colon. My friend sounded so relieved


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

We went out for a picnic and enjoyed winery tour.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Started Christmas shopping


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Got the morning paper and immediately saw a fabulous review for our community theatre's production of "Oklahoma", which opens tonight. (I have a supporting role as rancher Ike Skidmore).


----------



## Susan in VA

It's "Spirit Week" at DD's school, and they're doing something different (and weird) every day. For instance, Monday was Pajama Day. Today is Crazy Hair Day. DD normally wears her hair in a single braid down her back, occasionally in two. This morning we put in _18_ braids, plus 11 flower-and-butterfly hair clips -- and watching her face when she looked at the finished work of art in the mirror was priceless!


----------



## crebel

After making a mess of my 20-year old refrigerator on Monday (see Thump thread), DH bought me this refrigerator last night! WooHoo!!! It wont be delivered for another week, so I'm sure that will be another bump when it gets here!


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> This morning we put in _18_ braids, plus 11 flower-and-butterfly hair clips -- and watching her face when she looked at the finished work of art in the mirror was priceless!


Pictures?


----------



## lucasfernan

Free tickets to see The Avengers!


----------



## Annalog

Listening to an unabridged audio book that DH bought at Bookman's (used book store). The book is _The Salmon of Doubt: Hitchhiking the Galaxy One Last Time_ by Douglas Adams. (Thump for the reminder that there will be no more.)


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Spontaneous road trip!


----------



## balaspa

Got an email from Grit City Publications about a submission I made to them and it was very positive.  I may be publishing a hard-boiled detective series with them in the near future.

By the way, look up Grit City Publications and check them out.  They have some very awesome and cool stories.


----------



## JimC1946

A great lunch at the Mediterranean Grill.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

I should have aced my Bioscience test.
The questions were a breeze.
Feeling really good about myself.


----------



## balaspa

Getting some bites and interest in my resume, getting word about Grit City, the fact The Avengers opened today and my fiancee and I plan to go see it at Hollywood Palms, our favorite theater tonight.  All good things.


----------



## Annalog

Kindle Fire bump: Microsoft Office Outlook Webmail for work e-mail worked very well.  

 Since I do not have a smart phone.


----------



## gina1230

My headache is finally gone


----------



## Tippy

Antiques Roadshow is coming to Rapid City, SD, this summer.  I applied for tickets for myself, daughter, brother and nephew (with their permission).  ARS performed a random draw for the tickets.  My nephew and I each got a set of tickets.  Each ticket is good for two people and each person can take two items.  You have to agree to have at least one item appraised.  Now come the discussions. . . .what are we going to take?  Am so glad to have this problem!


----------



## spotsmom

I am a couple of days late in posting this, but having dinner with the NapCat was a real "bump"!!


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

No bump for me.
Bad day, sigh.


----------



## balaspa

Sitting outside and working this afternoon in the sunshine.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

a family "date" to chinese and walk around the mall.  DD even managed to eat a ton of veggies before stealing my ice cream!  (ok, it's not really stealing if I switch seats to be closer and let her take the bowl, but it was funny)


----------



## msdanielle28

Watching the Saturday line up of LMN (lifetime movie network).  It's always a good day with some hot popcorn and lifetime, it makes this woman happy.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

My mom hugging me after I gave her some personalized jewelry for her Mother's Day present.


----------



## drenee

Got my flower garden planted.  
deb


----------



## 13500

Had a great Mother's Day with my sons and husband. Very lucky.


----------



## Annalog

Prickly poppies are blooming.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

The fruit plants showing new shoots and fruits. I look at these almost everyday.


----------



## balaspa

Beautiful day here in Chicago.  That always helps on a Monday.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Watching last week's episode of Glee and the season finale of Once Upon a Time this morning.


----------



## drenee

Got my book count posts caught up.  Love the new book klub area!!
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Before I started my exams I felt sick. My Bump is that I kept that granola bar down. I talked to min between classes.  I was hungry but afraid to eat. She said she was going to make one of my favorite foods for dinner. ....waiting for to cook now.  I am starving

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## balaspa

I heard from a local NPR station that they want me to send them a copy of my new book, due out next month, for a possible future interview.  Which would be awesome!


----------



## drenee

I finally decided to buy a new reader.  The Sony PRS-T1.  Last week it was 129.99.  Yesterday I stopped at Target to make my purchase and discovered the black model was on clearance for 64.98.  Glad I waited.
deb


----------



## herocious

I got 'blurbed' on the back of Best Behavior by Noah Cicero.

This is the first time a small press has used one of my blurbs.


----------



## Sandpiper

Just watched my first streamed movie via Netflix on my new upgrade TiVo Premiere XL box.  It works!


----------



## Tippy

My daughter got a long-term foster child, 10 years old.  My daughter's major goal in life is to make a difference in the life of a child.  I am happy for her.  Am going over this pm to help her organize.


----------



## hamerfan

http://epicoldman.com/?epic-old-man-picking-up-young-ladies,59


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

getting my garden planted (or finished planted) getting a new BBQ grill since the old one died, getting a small hike in, and getting the baby crib up so we can move Toewad out of his bassinet and into his bedroom.  We've had a very busy and fruitful day (and it's not even 5pm here yet!)


----------



## JETaylor

Today was full of smiles...

The sun was shining and it was a beautiful day for a little league game and to make it all that better - my son's team won. 

I came home to find I had finally broke through my first month with over 1000 sales and the month still has quite a few days left to go. 

And one of the authors in our publishing house sent in his new book and specifically asked for me to be his editor because (his words) I make him look good.   

And I believe I am going to finish my son's book this weekend (big accomplishment!) and shoot it off to the editor. He's very jazzed. 

So a very, very good Saturday.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I received an e-mail from a reader regarding one of my short stories:


> I just read your story and it was wonderful and touching. I look forward to reading the rest of your material and hearing more from you.


----------



## JETaylor

There's something about a Sunday morning little league game when the sun is shining and your son is on the pitchers mound.  

Proud momma day - he got the game ball.


----------



## Joseph_Evans

A fan told me they fancied the main character in my book. Amazing feeling that my creation can do that to someone


----------



## Meb Bryant

My momma hen hatched the cutest chickie, and I planted giant pumpkin seeds.


----------



## Annalog

Meb Bryant said:


> My momma hen hatched the cutest chickie, and I planted giant pumpkin seeds.


Yellow chickies and orange pumpkins --


----------



## balaspa

Got an awesome version of the cover of my new book which is due out next month.  It looks fantastic!


----------



## traceya

Spent some time today with my eldest niece who's just had her first baby - Tallahassee Janet 









I love being an auntie


----------



## Annalog

Saw a flock with 9 baby quail today.  The first spring hatchlings disappeared after the freeze. Glad this second clutch hatched OK with the hot weather we have had lately.


----------



## lucasfernan

Being able to wake up with freshly ground coffee after being without gas for 2 days.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No coffee?  Aargh...

The beautiful weather we have today.  


Betsy


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Authors Against Cancer Relay for Life at neighboring town. Sold books and walked for the cause. Great past two days.


----------



## kindlequeen

Two of my clients' offers got accepted today!  Both were multiple offer situations.    So happy for two families who are one step closer to owning their dream homes.

And I had dinner at the Norwegian club where I learned 3 new dances.


----------



## lucasfernan

The best croissant for breakfast.


----------



## crebel

The whole weekend was a bump!  Friday evening was our oldest niece's HS graduation and we got to spend time with all of our immediate family. 

The rest of the weekend was spent at a hotel/casino with DH to celebrate our 34th wedding anniversary on Saturday.  Nice room, good food and wine, a saltwater swimming pool, and we both had a very successful weekend to the plus side with our gambling!


----------



## Jeff

And, _scarlet backwards_ said that you shot the deputy.


----------



## spotsmom

Finally finished cleaning the 114 vertical blind slats (each by hand).  Whew!!!


----------



## telracs

walked the 5th Ave street fair and managed to not buy anything...


----------



## Aaron Scott

I acquired a trimmer and suddenly can do hours worth of yard work in seconds, leaving more time for reading.  Also, for $60 I bought 60 issues of the Incredible Hulk, all dealerstock ie never been read before, as a comic collector that is a huge deal - issues #215-275.  Even though they're from the late seventies and early eighties, they smell and feel new.  Less yard work, more reading.


----------



## lucasfernan

Teaching a great class with some new students.


----------



## lucasfernan

Banana bread for breakfast!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My doctor was happy with my bloodwork (A1C 5.9) and I got a free vente White Mocha at Starbucks for last week's birthday.  Now back to being careful.. 

Betsy


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

the B2 is working, my migraines have been significantly reduced!


----------



## Annalog

Reading today's bumps!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

A couple really good cats that had been at the shelter a long time got adopted.


----------



## balaspa

The weather here in Chicago is just about perfect today.  Always a nice bump.


----------



## Annalog

Brought my Prius in for long overdue 120,000 mile service; it has 132,000 miles one it. The right front tire has a slow leak and I thought that the car needed new tires. Very happy to find out that it doesn't! Hopefully there will not be any surprises.


----------



## loonlover

Finally getting caught up on some very neglected spring cleaning - like multiple year neglect due to health issues.    A lick and a promise only go so far.  If I ever let some of it go this long again think I'll tell Intinst to just shoot me.

Of course, it doesn't help when you live with somewhat of a pack rat.  

I've still got more to do, but it sure feels good to have some of it completed.


----------



## lucasfernan

Scoring two more job interviews!


----------



## Meb Bryant

A wonderful storm full of lightening, hail and rain just cleared out. Here in Texas, we are desperately in need of water. Singing in the rain....


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> Brought my Prius in for long overdue 120,000 mile service; it has 132,000 miles one it. The right front tire has a slow leak and I thought that the car needed new tires. Very happy to find out that it doesn't! Hopefully there will not be any surprises.


No surprises!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Our city had a little arts and crafts fair for kiddies today and the Boss was very happy eating ice cream (they were selling it for $.25 a peice) and using paints to make acceptable messes.  Toewad was flirting w/ every woman he could (he is a very smiley baby).  Now I have 2 very tired and sleeping kids.  It was a fun little outing for the family.


----------



## lucasfernan

Sleeping in. Curry for dinner. Lots of good coffee. Sunshine. Chocolate. Clean sheets.


----------



## C.F.

Got past a major plot block with my WIP and now it's all flowing. Then I found out I got another 5 star review on Amazon. Writing-wise it's been a great day.


----------



## 13500

Just returned from my 25-year college reunion. Had a wonderful time living in the dorms with the same girls from freshman year, roaming around campus, laughing a lot. Fantastic!


----------



## balaspa

Seeing my first self-published non-fiction work up on the Amazon website this morning.  Great feeling, after working on the book for well over a year...there it finally is!


----------



## Sandpiper

I have no family.  When my Mom died in '96, I needed to make a will.  I didn't / don't have many friends.  Who do I ask to be executor?  I asked a former attorney boss who had become a friend if she would be my executor, "in case of emergency" person, etc.  She said Yes.  Through the years since, she has had some personal problems.  For a number of years, I wasn't sure if she was still OK with it all.  She's not far away, but haven't had a lot of contact with her -- mostly occasional e-mails.  Happened to have a long phone conversation with her this evening.  YES, she still is my executor, emergency person, etc.  Whew.  I am relieved and happy about it.


----------



## balaspa

When my boss left for the afternoon, giving me the time to work on other projects.  Plus, finding a bookstore that seems willing to carry print editions of my new self-published book.


----------



## lucasfernan

Waking up to a sunny morning!


----------



## Simon Haynes

Reading about nine-year-old Martha Payne's struggle with the Argyll and Bute council over her photographs and reviews of school dinners. In the process she's just raised 30,000 pounds (UK) for better school meals in Malawi ... in one day.

http://www.justgiving.com/neverseconds

Love how she was so excited to raise 70 pounds recently for the same charity ;-)

Certainly made my day, all day.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Listening to the radio this morning (STAR 101.5 in Seattle) and having Brian the Movie Guy give the Rock of Ages film the highest rating I have ever heard him give. He gave it an A-. Pretty cool. Excited about the movie.


----------



## spotsmom

I am so easily entertained... saw this bumper sticker on the way to work this morning and laughed out loud:
"I killed a six pack just to watch it die".


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Finally my titles are being noticed without much efforts from me.


----------



## Annalog

Successful donation at the  Red Cross today!


----------



## balaspa

Indulging in bad food habits since it's my birthday weekend.  Had gluten-free/dairy-free brownies for breakfast along with Arby's potato cakes.  LOL...breakfast of true champions.


----------



## JETaylor

My husband.  He couldn't wait one more day to give me the anniversary gift he got me.  It's a beautiful teardrop ruby ring that's surrounded by diamonds.  I had seen it a few months ago at the jewelers when I was getting his necklace fixed and pointed it out to him while we were waiting. I never expected him to actually get it for me but he did and totally surprised me.


----------



## drenee

I recently found a Kindle Touch, wifi, 3G for $109 at Wal-Mart.  I was not planning on upgrading from my K2, but recently it has needed to be charged daily.  So I figured I could not pass up such a great price.
deb


----------



## lucasfernan

Finding a pack of darbs under my bed!


----------



## balaspa

Got taken to a new sushi restaurant for lunch.  If you are in Chicago - find Tam Po Po restaurant.  It's fantastic.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

OMG my cousin's baby was almost born on my birthday. He was born twenty minutes before the 19th (my birthday) mom said we will remember his birthday

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas

Today is the summer  solstice - and that is a nice thing.


----------



## Annalog

Planted my "germination test" planter vegetable garden and made it back inside just minutes before our digital outdoor thermometer read 100 F in the shade.   It is a test because the newest seeds that I planted were bought for the 2002 growing season. The oldest seeds were marked 1982 and the rest were from 1992-1995 including some seeds I saved from luffas I grew in the early 90s. Hoping for future "bumps" when I see plants growing from the seeds.

Happy Solstice!


----------



## balaspa

My boss went out of town this afternoon.  And she'll be gone the rest of the week.  That always raises my spirits.


----------



## balaspa

I got to be on the radio this morning talking about movies for the Steve Shannon morning show in Huntsville, Alabama.  It was a lot of fun and Steve has dubbed me: Bryan the Movie Guy, The Big Poppa of Pop Culture.  LOL.


----------



## Casper Parks

This icon from another form site...


----------



## balaspa

Spending the day with the woman I love is enough to bump any day into the stratosphere.


----------



## balaspa

1. the Supreme Court ruling today.

2.  Hearing from a bookstore that wants to carry a print edition of my new self-published book


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A reminder that self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar and we ask that political discussions not take place.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My bump today is that I heard the wind is down in Colorado today.  Hope it's true...

Betsy


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my lighted cover came, 2 days after I ordered it (and had it shipped free)!  It's beautiful and perfect!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My publisher emailed me tonight to say she's going to publish my third Casey Holland mystery in the fall of 2013. I'm so happy! I worked on that book a long time and my critique group suffered through every chapter.
It truly was a joint effort.


----------



## lucasfernan

Having the best croissant for breakfast!


----------



## balaspa

Several things.  The heat broke for a while, we got some much-needed rain and I got to be on the radio again this morning talking about movies.  Yes, it's about as much fun as you think it might be.  I love it!


----------



## Paul G

I gave myself a BUMP today! I did a very hard 90 minute workout which felt miserably amazing!


----------



## Jeff




----------



## metal134

About a year ago (maybe more, who knows)  I had an iPod that I sent through the washing machine.  Needless to say, it did not work anymore.  I let it dry out for a few weeks.  It still didn't turn on. But I couldn't bring myself to pitch it and threw it in a drawer.  Sifting around in that drawer today, I came across it and, I don't know why it popped into my head, but i decided to plug it in and see what happens.  Lo and behold, it turned on!


----------



## Sandpiper

130 lbs !!!


----------



## Annalog

Sandpiper!


----------



## traceya

Way to go Sandpiper  

Sold my car for $3000 which is top dollar for its' age & condition.  Very, very happy with it.


----------



## Sandpiper

balaspa said:


> Several things. The heat broke for a while, we got some much-needed rain and I got to be on the radio again this morning talking about movies. Yes, it's about as much fun as you think it might be. I love it!


WGN? Bill Leff or Nick D.?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

A good laugh. Reading a childhood friend's facebook status. She gave her two year old a sparkler.. .it burned out.. .he ate what remain

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Another great laugh with my brother.
4 year old calls 911 for math help






Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Natasha Holme

Weeding the garden whilst high on Coca-Cola. Recommended.


----------



## traceya

Head hunted by an online UK magazine to do a feature of myself and my work


----------



## Sandpiper

Good customer service at Nordstrom.  Returned a bag (not used) I bought going on two years ago today at Nordstrom.  NO problem.  Got refund on my bank charged card I used to buy it.  I returned bags at two other places purchased in the same time frame.  Got store credit at both those places.  That's OK.  But would have preferred charge card refund.  I'll be shopping more at Nordstrom.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I'm going to assume this is a bump and not a thump.  Earlier today, I walked into the living room to find that my 7 month old son had used the recliner to pull himself up to his knees, as in he was trying to stand up.  I'm pretty sure this means my life is over


----------



## hamerfan




----------



## Annalog

Saw a young tarantula and a young lizard (not near each other) today on our acre.  Each was smaller than 1/4 adult size.


----------



## traceya

My hubby and I were broken into last November & my insurance company initially refused to pay as they claimed I had 'insufficient proof of ownership', after months of emails/arguments back and forth they finally paid out about half of my claim, which was nowhere near enough to replace the jewelry I'd lost.  Today hubby surprised me with a new pair of diamond earrings to replace the ones my Mum had given me when I turned 30.  I cried.


----------



## kindlequeen

I finished the SF AIDS Walk!!!!  I am in very poor shape but I've been trying to turn my health around (lost both my uncle and stepdad in a six month period - both were 50, way too young and it's pretty scary).  Walking 10k wasn't easy, my hip started to spasm around mile 5 and I was walking funny at the end but I'm so happy I did it.  

I was so moved at all the people there working to make our world a better place, I cried loads of happy tears.


----------



## Annalog

Saw horned lizard scat today. Happy there is at least one on our acre.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Got a Starbucks job interview!!!!

And it's dad's birthday!!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kindlequeen

Good luck on the interview, Vegas!!!!!!  

Annalog - If my posts had anything to do with scat, they would be in the "thump" thread.  Proof I am so not a country girl.  Hope to see a pic when you find one though.


----------



## Annalog

kindlequeen said:


> Good luck on the interview, Vegas!!!!!!
> 
> Annalog - If my posts had anything to do with scat, they would be in the "thump" thread. Proof I am so not a country girl. Hope to see a pic when you find one though.


 When I find my camera, I'll take a photo of the scat. These lizards are shy so I rarely see them. Since they eat ants, the scat is composed of the exoskeletons of ants. The scat is shiny and usually a lovely maroon color. It does not smell and breaks down quickly. Not only does it mean that there is a lizard living in the area but it represents lots of ants no longer able to bite me. 

Old photo from my garden:


----------



## balaspa

When my boss left early.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

New glasses are in. I got them but one get one free online. Total came out to 60 bucks and insurance didnt cover them. My head hurts from the change but the world is sharper. I didn't think I could afford new glasses I found the site (I could do make this a pun with sight) so excited they came in time for my interview tomorrow.. ...in twelve hours

















Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elmore Hammes

A nice review in the local paper for our community theater's production of Willy Wonka, which opens tonight. Usually I am on the stage, this time I am assistant director. Definitely a different perspective!


----------



## Annalog

Above ground water in the San Pedro River three days in a row! 

Yes, I am a desert person.


----------



## Annalog

A pair of Gambel's quail and six chicks (fuzzball stage) were feeding under our hanging bird feeder this afternoon. When they finished, they wandered around the front yard.  Five chicks headed into a brush/weed area while dad, mom, and one chick went around the side. Dad and mom kept calling until the other five chicks arrived. The reunited family headed toward the back of our acre and out of sight. I love seeing most of the wildlife on our acre!

(Nearly a thump: After the quail sighting and refilling the bird feeder, I moved a hanging feeder from the coop to the Rooster Retreat. I then noticed that my head had brushed a black widow web filled with baby spiders. I nearly flew back to the house where my outfit went into the washer and I took a shower. So far I have not found any bites or baby spiders. That is part of the wildlife I try to avoid!)


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

My SIL will not be coming in to help her mom after her surgery (which is what MIL wanted in the first place) which means I don't have to find room for her 2 kids!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> A pair of Gambel's quail and six chicks (fuzzball stage) were feeding under our hanging bird feeder this afternoon. When they finished, they wandered around the front yard. Five chicks headed into a brush/weed area while dad, mom, and one chick went around the side. Dad and mom kept calling until the other five chicks arrived. The reunited family headed toward the back of our acre and out of sight. I love seeing most of the wildlife on our acre!
> 
> (Nearly a thump: After the quail sighting and refilling the bird feeder, I moved a hanging feeder from the coop to the Rooster Retreat. I then noticed that my head had brushed a black widow web filled with baby spiders. I nearly flew back to the house where my outfit went into the washer and I took a shower. So far I have not found any bites or baby spiders. That is part of the wildlife I try to avoid!)


I was quite enjoying your "bump" until I got to the last part... 

Betsy


----------



## telracs

cupcakes


----------



## Mike Player

I'm finally over my cold!! and the weather cooled down a little..


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was quite enjoying your "bump" until I got to the last part...
> 
> Betsy


Should I have put it in a spoiler tag? 

Apparently, I either did not get any baby spider bites or I did not get enough to cause any symptoms.


----------



## Annalog

Swimming laps


----------



## telracs

chocolate
cupcakes
pizza for lunch
funny looking cupcake thingy for dessert (sorry, i don't have my camera)
balloons


and all the nice people here.


----------



## kindlequeen

Annalog - thanks for the pic of the lizard.... I kinda meant the lizard  

I am flying to Vegas this afternoon to spend a week celebrating my anniversary with my DH (together 7, married 4).  It's a super bump that comes with a little thump - the second we land I have to work from the hotel.  Oh, well - at least I'll have some fun over the next few days!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Yay dad figured out I was too short and weak to take down my Japanese city bike from the ceiling of the garage and put my bike in a different rack meant for a kayak. Its a pully system where I loosen the rope from the wall and lower my bike down. Its easy to hoist up too.










Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meb Bryant

Vegas, this is nifty. Tell your dad, "Good job." Since I'm short and weak, too, I'll be looking into this set-up.


----------



## telracs

met crebel and her friends and had lunch and then we went to the aquatic gardens and met betsy.....


----------



## crebel

Met telracs with my friends, had lunch and went to the aquatic gardens and met Betsy...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Went to the Aquatic Gardens and  met crebel and her friends Steve and Reba.  I'd already met Scarlet/telracs.


Betsy


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

the flu (or whatever crud it was that my entire family had) seems to be going away.  DH is going to attempt to go to work tomorrow and DD managed to actually eat food.


----------



## balaspa

I heard from a history museum in Indianapolis that they might be interested in carrying my new book and I might also be signing books there this December!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

yesterday I got called in for a second interview. Hopefully I will be employed at Starbucks with a second job soon. Fingers are crossed. I need to do my nails to match my outfit for tomorrow. looking up tutorials right now.


----------



## Annalog

Saw baby quail with their parents, a large lizard, and a young tarantula at various times in my yard today.


----------



## telracs

we're going to mount vernon.


----------



## NogDog

Finally got my cable/internet hooked up in my new apartment today.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I didn't burn my house down.  My stove caught fire last night and I was super lucky to be in the room not long after the fire started and was able to remember not to put water on a grease fire (baking soda).  DH checked out the wiring today and said he could tell it got hot, but that it looked usable, just needed a good cleaning.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Got hired by Starbucks!! Yay!!!! So excited

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

just canned 8 pints of sweet bannana peppers


----------



## Annalog

Happy to be working again, even if it is only for a few weeks.


----------



## Jeff

Yay, Anna.


----------



## NogDog

Starting to feel somewhat settled in at my new apartment. Here's the most important wall in the place:


----------



## Annalog

NogDog, that looks like a very important wall! Are there Argonath bookends that go with the Gollum statue?


----------



## NogDog

Annalog said:


> NogDog, that looks like a very important wall! Are there Argonath bookends that go with the Gollum statue?


No...guess I didn't get that DVD edition.  (Gollum came with my first copy of "The Two Towers" I believe, before I upgraded to the extended version.)

PS: The artwork on the wall is important to me: some needlework my mother did based on some pre-Columbian engravings, a sketch of her done by her aunt when Mom was in her teens, and two prints done by her oldest sister (the real artist in the family).


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Finally found a grey nail polish that wasn't pearl or glittery. Now I don't have to mix my nail polish to make grey. Mixing polishes results in clumpy polish and too thick layers.  Small Bump, but I am redoing my totoro nails. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annalog

NogDog said:


> No...guess I didn't get that DVD edition.  (Gollum came with my first copy of "The Two Towers" I believe, before I upgraded to the extended version.)
> 
> PS: The artwork on the wall is important to me: some needlework my mother did based on some pre-Columbian engravings, a sketch of her done by her aunt when Mom was in her teens, and two prints done by her oldest sister (the real artist in the family).


Love the artwork!

We bought a second copy of"The Fellowship of the Ring" when it came out with the Argonath and then donated the first copy to our local library. We also upgraded to the extended version.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Starting to fill the drawers in the new cabinets in the kitchen.


Betsy


----------



## Harriet Schultz

A Goodreads member became a fan of mine and told me my book was "awesome." Big smile time.


----------



## NogDog

Got my new desktop 'puter today, replacing my poor old, worn out, several-year-old notebook. (I guess it's also a minor "thump" since I have to mess around with settings, Firefox add-ons, and so forth for the next few hours.  )


----------



## Sandpiper

Someone guessed me 15 years younger.  At my age, that is a big Bump!


----------



## balaspa

Finding out my boss will apparently be out of the office most of the day, if not the entire day.


----------



## Annalog

A bump that began with a Thump (getting laid off from work at the end of May) that caused a loss of appetite:

Today I am an 18 using Geoffrey's weight measuring system. Much better for me than being 20 or 21!  (See I'm Too Sexy for My Weight Loss for definition.)

Current KB thread: Pound-A-Week Club. I did get my appetite back but am still losing weight.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I posted yesterday in the Thump section that one of my brother's friends was being charged w/ 1st degree murder.  His arrainment was today and all the charges were dismissed.  The incident happened while the 3 guys were filling up their motorcycles, so it was all on film (including where the guy kept lunging at them).  According to my brother, this all started b/c the girlfriend told the attacker (who died) that one of the guys looked like an ex boyfriend of hers, but the important part was the charges were dropped and I heard from the one who was beat up and he's doing as well as can be expected.


----------



## Sandpiper

It happened again.  Today someone else told me I look 15 years younger than I am.      

And today I found a good-fitting pair of Levi jeans.  I've never tried them on before.  Hard to find my size / inseam in stores because I'm tall.  Order more on-line.

Parked in my usual area at shopping center today.  Drove up the isle, turned to go down the next . . . FIRST space under a BIG tree was vacant.  It was a sunny hot day in Chicago area.

Today was a good day!


----------



## Annalog

It is raining! 

The desert will smell wonderful tomorrow!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

My twin son and daughter had their 35th (!) birthday today. How can that be when I'm still just 39?


----------



## Annalog

I saw a Colorado River Toad (Sonoran Desert Toad) this evening in my vegetable garden near the chicken coop for the second time. I saw it for the first time a week ago. (I hope there are no encounters between it and my chickens. Not likely as the chickens are in their pens when the toad is likely to be out.) It is carnivorous and eats small rodents, insects, and small reptiles and other toad species. I hope it is there to eat the mice that have been a problem in the coop lately. 

Image from Wikipedia:









Edited to change "mall rodents" to "small rodents".


----------



## balaspa

Finding the new novel (see below) on the Kindlestore list in the Top Ten among hard-boiled detective novels (for free books) and then finding my true crime book on the Kindlestore list at NUMBER ONE for True Crime (for free books).  My first time getting a book at number one on any list on Amazon.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

balaspa said:


> Finding the new novel (see below) on the Kindlestore list in the Top Ten among hard-boiled detective novels (for free books) and then finding my true crime book on the Kindlestore list at NUMBER ONE for True Crime (for free books). My first time getting a book at number one on any list on Amazon.


I hope you were able to capture it with a screenshot. Congratulations. #1 is awesome. My short story, Lust and Honor, sat at #1 on Amazon's best selling short fiction list for several days (it fell to #3 today) and the feeling is incredible. You almost need to look at it again and again to believe you're not hallucinating!


----------



## Annalog

Not only getting the coop window air conditioner fixed so that it does not leak into the coop but having it finished before the winds and storm arrived. (It will also be a bump if it actually rains. )


----------



## Jeff

None of my business but I must say that I hate to see authors crowing about their books in Not Quite Kindle. It's the only bastion left for readers.


----------



## BTackitt

After being away from my family since May 26th, I go home today.. (on like 3 hours sleep)

"That Son" is away at Marine boot-camp, so I won't see him when I get home, and oldest is off starting his junior year in college, but our youngest is still home, starting her freshman year at the junior college. 

Oh and for my 2 summer courses I took online, I got 2 A's.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

The heat and humidity have finally left Maine and it's a glorious 70 degrees and sunny. Perfect!

Harriet


----------



## Jeff

BTackitt said:


> "That Son" is away at Marine boot-camp...


That son? A marine? No. He's still supposed to be a kid and causing trouble.

Best wishes to him (and to you).


----------



## BTackitt

Thanks Jeff. Yeah, he's 19 now.. and I know he will make an amazing Marine. He wants to do flightline fire crew.


----------



## Annalog

Rain!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Offical schedule for my new job at Starbucks! Yay tips and free coffee! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Watch Air Force One take off from the base from the drive way. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## balaspa

Saw a rainbow on the way in to work, plus my boss is on vacation through Monday.  That is pretty much always a bump.


----------



## JimC1946

I had an appointment yesterday afternoon with the orthopedic surgeon who did my last two spinal surgeries. The pain has gotten bad enough that I was almost certain I was looking at surgery #8 on my spine. But the x-rays looked good, and the diagnosis was arthritic inflammation. It's not good, but it's treatable, and it's 1,000,000% better than another fusion surgery.

I'b be doing backflips if I could...


----------



## Sandpiper

JimC1946 said:


> I had an appointment yesterday afternoon with the orthopedic surgeon who did my last two spinal surgeries. The pain has gotten bad enough that I was almost certain I was looking at surgery #8 on my spine. But the x-rays looked good, and the diagnosis was arthritic inflammation. It's not good, but it's treatable, and it's 1,000,000% better than another fusion surgery.
> 
> I'b be doing backflips if I could...


YAY! Let's hear it for arthritis.


----------



## balaspa

A lovely relaxing morning (rainy outside, but it's OK) with my fiance.


----------



## telracs

will chase, kelli o'hara, michael mcgrath, judy kaye in Nice Work if You Can Get It...


----------



## Annalog

I passed my hemocrit test and am done donating.


----------



## Annalog

Seeing this bumpy fellow before I got too close. This Gila monster was about 12 inches long from tip of nose to tail. (He did not curl up until DH moved the chair so that I could get a better photo.)


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Annalog said:


> Seeing this bumpy fellow before I got too close. This Gila monster was about 12 inches long from tip of nose to tail. (He did not curl up until DH moved the chair so that I could get a better photo.)


that is soooooo cute


----------



## Annalog

kiazishiru said:


> that is soooooo cute


They may be cute, they are certainly colorful, but definitely NOT cuddly! . If, as some sources state, they only eat 5 to 10 times a year in the wild, we might not see this one again. We tried not to disturb him (or her) too much. Although, with such a thin tail, I think this one needs lots more meals before winter.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

How cool is that? I'd love to see Gila Monster in the wild rather than a zoo. As long as I wasn't too close! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annalog

The Hooded Claw said:


> How cool is that? I'd love to see Gila Monster in the wild rather than a zoo. As long as I wasn't too close!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


The only time I knowingly got closer than 4 feet away was when I was trying to get the hens into their coop. However I was sitting in the chair it was under just a few hours earlier. DH was very careful when he snagged the chair away. I posted other pictures on the Raising Chickens and Poultry thread.

When I was a kid there was a Gila monster that lived in the desert across the street. We often saw it walking along the road. I was sad when it stopped appearing.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Was invited into a horror anthology today.


----------



## Jeff

Sean Sweeney said:


> Was invited into a horror anthology today.


Ugh. That belongs in the Thump thread.


----------



## Annalog

Finished the main work on my temp project yesterday. I can focus on Amazon announcements this morning!


----------



## telracs

three blimps flying across the sky today.  they looked so cute.


----------



## Annalog

Fit into a pair of size 14 pants.  Will need to dig out my smaller clothes and set aside the size 20 jeans to turn into Happi coats to wear at Matsuri and origami club meetings. 

Picture from Wikipedia:


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I was working drive thru today at Starbucks and I say "hello thanking for choosing SMOOTHIE KING.....oh my god didn't"  everyone I was working with was wearing a headset and the guy at the intercom burst out laughing. I was hungry thinking about a blueberry heaven with raspberries and strawberries no banana.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am invited to some of the interesting group boards on pinterest... I love to post my favorite pins; many of these related to my books.


----------



## Annalog

Seeing that over a dozen of the baby quail this year have survived to adolescence. They were having a party in the front yard where bird seed had been spilled under the bird feeder.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Got my first week of tips and made myself a kindle jar.


Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sheiler1963

I work in a factory and I'm on my feet all day. Having a good pair of shoes is important, but they are sure spendy and I've been making do with cheapies. Today my boss GAVE me a brand new pair of Doc Marten steel toed industrial work boots. She had gotten them, decided she didn't like them and just gave them to me. This is like a $130 pr of shoes! WOO HOO!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Clearance plus my discount I got a french press for 7 bucks and tax

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crebel

Today marks the 38th anniversary of a first date and kiss with my high school sweetheart.  He's been my husband for 34 years and he still remembered the date of the first kiss by waking me up with another one and handing me a single yellow rose.  He's definitely still a keeper.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Being at the Springsteen concert in DC!!!!!!!!

BRUUUUUUCE!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Today I start my 48th year with the company. It's had its ups and downs - I mean I've been everything from a press operation to the web master, from a translator/report to the Director of Marketing. Now I'm a cash application accountant and the company (Dun & Bradstreet ---> then RMS, now ---> suby of Iqor) has changed greatly. I remember a time before computers - typewriters only. A time before cubicles, when desks were arranged in the open like a classroom. I was flying before frequent flyer miles, and we had to wear suits and ties, and call the boss Mr. SOB. It was a time when 1 minute late, meant "1 minute late" and you held it before you used your 5-minute bio break. I also remember a company with a heart and soul, a family affair, that gave way to a cold iceberg place filled with HR slogans and meaningless, politically correct posturing. But on the whole, I'm glad to be still employed (in fact, no other associate in the organization has as many years), and I intend to work until I'm 73, so I'll make a Century + 4 years. In retrospective, I come to work and, as they say in the Sixth Sen\se - "I see dead people." They walk quietly among the living, who don;t realize just how much they owe of those shade of corporate building. Ah, legacy mine!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff

In this century, forty-eight years with the same company is almost unheard of, Ed. Congratulations.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Jeff said:


> In this century, forty-eight years with the same company is almost unheard of, Ed. Congratulations.


Thanks, Jeff.

Ed P


----------



## NogDog

Jeff said:


> In this century, forty-eight years with the same company is almost unheard of, Ed. Congratulations.


Yep, my father joined Campbell Soup straight out of college (which was delayed a year or so by a stint in the Navy at the end of WWII), and retired from them at around age 61 or 62, so I guess you have even him beat.  (Oh, and I think he wore a dark suit with white shirt his entire career, though he got a bit more liberal with his ties as time went by.  ) I guess I'm on my 5th company, which is a fairly low number these days (for someone my age), though I suppose I could call it 6 since one of them I worked at for 9 years, went elsewhere for a few years, then came back for 5 more years.

When I used to work for a typesetting company, we got bought by R.R. Donnelly and Sons, one of the biggest printing companies, based out of Chicago. At least a couple times a year their company newsletter would contain an article about someone celebrating their 50th anniversary with the company. In almost every case you'd find that they started as a printing press apprentice around age 16 or so, and more often than not were still on the floor as a press foreman 50 years later.

Anyway, congrats (I think?), Ed.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Ed!


----------



## balaspa

Worked from home today, which is always nice.  That was the bump I needed to start the week off right,.


----------



## loonlover

Congratulations, Ed.  Your post brought back memories as my first full time job (41 years ago) was as a file clerk at Dun & Bradstreet in Wichita, KS.  At that time there were several employees with many years of service.  Lots of good experience gained there.


----------



## kindlequeen

everything went wrong today!  then at about 6pm hubby got a text - a client of ours who works for the Giants invited us to the last home game!  pretty swell, i LOVE my home team!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Our community theatre's production of Neil Simon's The Odd Couple (Female Version) received a fabulous review in the local paper this morning. I play one of the Costazuela brothers, and the review mentioned our scene as particularly funny. I am looking forward to opening night this evening.


----------



## Iron Fist

A caffeine pill.


----------



## balaspa

My boss was out all day today...and will be out tomorrow.


----------



## metal134

I can't decide if this is a bump or a thump, but I'm gonna go with bump.  Over the last few months, my internet's performance has been awful.  I never pulled speeds that was going to blow anyone away, but I've had difficulty just streaming youtube videos.  If I wanted to download a large file, such as a game off PSN, it would take all day.  A few days ago, my internet went out altogether.  I just had the tech here and found out the reason for everything.  My neighbors were stealing my cable.  They hooked mine onto a splitter.  Once the tech fixed that, not only did my internet come back on, but it's running faster than it has in months.  Maybe faster than it's ever run.


----------



## balaspa

Boss is gone (again, this is ALWAYS a bump).


----------



## Vegas_Asian

My friend is back from basic. I talked on the phone before work. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annalog

I was last but I finished the Catalina State Park 5.2 mile trail race faster than I did in previous years.


----------



## Jeff

Congratulations, Anna. People who finish last actually beat all the quitters.


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Anna.  Fantastic.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Jeff and Deb!


----------



## drenee

My son-in-law came through surgery, and I found my iPod nano.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

It doesn't get much better than that, Deb.


----------



## Gerry Skoyles

Well as yesterday I put something like this in 'What gave your day a 'thump' by mistake . . .

Enjoying an English breakfast of bacon, sausage, egg, beans and toast. Cooked by my Thai wife in our jungly home in Northeast Thailand.


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> My son-in-law came through surgery, and I found my iPod nano.
> deb


hopefully the nano was not IN your son-in-law.


----------



## Annalog

Wonderful news, Deb!


----------



## balaspa

Taking photos of downtown Chicago from the 80th floor of the Aon building was pretty cool, although I did have to get up super-early to be down there for an event at 7:30.


----------



## NogDog

Two bumps and one thump, so I guess that's a net bump?

Thump: I seem to have caught one of the colds going around, probably a result of going to the Maker Faire on Saturday with a few thousand other people, some of whom I sure were "carriers".

Bump 1: My new Kindle is out for delivery.

Bump 2: My new universal disc player is out for delivery (from musicdirect.com, not amazon)


----------



## telracs

balaspa said:


> Taking photos of downtown Chicago from the 80th floor of the Aon building was pretty cool, although I did have to get up super-early to be down there for an event at 7:30. Also, my new novel has a 4-star review and is climbing the various Amazon lists for its category. Always a good bump.


i wanna see pictures!


----------



## Annalog

Finished planting five small Mexican Bird of Paradise bushes in the raised bed at the back of my daughter's yard. This took about 20 hours spread over Saturday through today because we broke up the clay soil in the center 25 foot section of the bed. I then put the top 8 inches of soil though a sieve in order to break up the clay some more and remove Bermuda grass roots and rocks bigger in diameter than a nickel. I mostly tried to work when it was under 100 F outside. I also took breaks for various activities with my daughter and granddaughters.  Today I was finally able to add gypsum and compost to the loose soil, plant the bushes, and add mulch.

Multiple bumps: It looks great. I am not sore or hurting. I burned extra calories so should not gain weight from eating out with family.


----------



## geoffthomas

I found out that I don't have Eczema. (but I do have a fungal infection)


----------



## Annalog

Harvested my first luffa of this year.


----------



## balaspa

The fact it's Friday!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I found my favorite fountain pen which is also the most expensive. It costs 45. 

I also ran into one of my regulars from my old job at the smoothie place. They came into the starbucks I work at now Its nice to chat with them after a year. The kids are so grown. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## balaspa

Spent the day with my fiance and her friend at a flea market.  I haven't been to one in ages, but that was awesome.


----------



## Annalog

Fun meeting of the Tucson Origami Club this morning. According to the Meetup page, 50 people attended today!


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Spending time with an old friend that I recently reconnected with.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A gentle reminder to our author-members who want to participate in our "bump" thread  (and this isn't directed at any one person):  You may certainly participate here, but bumps that have to do with your work as an author should be shared in the Writers' Café, which was created so you would have a place to share those kinds of things.  You may certainly share bumps here from other areas of your life or work.  Thanks!!

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Months of waiting for tonight. Jason Mraz and Christina Perri concert with the family. Amazing live singers not to mention their pranks in each other. This show was the last of this tour

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## balaspa

Perfect fall weather here in Chicago today.  Cold (almost wintry), leaves changing, breezy, but a clear blue sky.  Pretty much my favorite kind of weather.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Going to the baseball game this afternoon! 

Neighbors (season ticket holders) purchased 4 seats, anticipating their two kids would want to go.  Well, they do, but both of them have to work and haven't got the seniority of mom or dad to just take the day off.  So they offered the tickets to us!  Should be very exciting!  

And Yay for great neighbors!


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Going to the baseball game this afternoon!
> 
> Neighbors (season ticket holders) purchased 4 seats, anticipating their two kids would want to go. Well, they do, but both of them have to work and haven't got the seniority of mom or dad to just take the day off. So they offered the tickets to us! Should be very exciting!
> 
> And Yay for great neighbors!


Great bump, Ann! Wish I could join you to cheer as friendly rivals.


----------



## balaspa

Had the office to myself pretty much all day today.  Always nice.


----------



## balaspa

The weather today here in Chicago was gorgeous.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Werth with the Walk-off homer! Game 5 tomorrow night. Go NATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## intinst

First day on the road to New York, 520 miles, no problems.


----------



## JRWoodward

Installed my new router.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ann in Arlington said:


> Werth with the Walk-off homer! Game 5 tomorrow night. Go NATS!!!!!!!!


This is worth (play on words there) a second hit. I am still buzzed by the excitement.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . .and the Orioles are still in it, too. . . . . . .so exciting!


----------



## crebel

Today marks my sister's 5-year survivor of breast cancer date!


----------



## Sandpiper

Over my cold enough that Burke got to go for a real walk today.    He also went to the doctor for an annual shot.


----------



## balaspa

My boss told me to head home early this afternoon.  That was a nice surprise.


----------



## balaspa

Breakfast with the love of my life followed by a lunch at one of our favorite restaurants.


----------



## Annalog

Watched Butterfield Days fireworks from my front porch.


----------



## drenee

Waking up this morning with a pain free shoulder.  
We have been shopping for a mattress.  Not a pleasant task. After visiting numerous stores, listening to sales people, and reading conflicting reviews we decided to just add a memory foam topper to our current mattress.  
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Saw another one if mt regulars from my old job. I said hi and his name. He looked at me shocked. Recited his order from my old job and his wife started laughing.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRTomlin

This headline:

Scotland's First Minister Alex Samond and UK Prime Minister David Cameron sign agreement on Scottish independence referendum.


----------



## balaspa

The vendor came through and had the client's website done - huge weight off of my shoulders.


----------



## Annalog

I saw a beautiful black and gold desert king snake in my garden.  While I was distracting the chickens by digging up grubs in their pen, DH went inside for the camera. However we could not find the snake when DH returned with the camera.  I hope it stays around as king snakes eat mice and rattlesnakes.


----------



## crebel

Test results from the Dr. were negative for all the really "bad" things today!  No bone cancer, no rheumatoid arthritis.  Yippee!!  Some new meds and a few weeks of physical therapy should be able to help the chronic pain and return most range of motion to my shoulder/arm.


----------



## Annalog

Glad to hear good news!


----------



## drenee

Awesome news, Crebel.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good news, Chris.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My iPod Touch shipped!  Supposed to arrive tomorrow!

Betsy


----------



## balaspa

My client meeting went well.  Always a nice thing.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

My classmate had this guy in her bag. A baby kangaroo she is fostering









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drenee

Wow, VA.  Thank you for posting.  Too cute.  
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DD face didn't bruise as bad as I was afraid it would (see thump thread)


----------



## loonlover

Intinst and I had a wonderful day with telracs in NYC and, we made it back to our hotel easily.


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> Intinst and I had a wonderful day with telracs in NYC and, we made it back to our hotel easily.


BOX SALAD!


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> BOX SALAD!


To be properly named, it should have been called, "Crate Salad." 
"Twas good though.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> To be properly named, it should have been called, "Crate Salad."
> "Twas good though.


----------



## kindlequeen

Well, I wasn't hungry until now!!!!

I pretty much learned that if you put your hands in the air and put on a big goofy smile, then it's pretty hard to be depressed and not face the world a more positive person!  

I also handed first time buyers keys to their new homes both yesterday and today; showing a house to one of those buyers' brother tomorrow night.  My job is so rewarding and I get to meet and help fantastic people, I really love having a reason to wake up in the morning.  (Now if only I could remember this reason this vividly when 5am rolls around!)


----------



## JRWoodward

Got up to the first really cool morning since March. Summer's over! In North Florida it was scorching hot AND rained almost every day.


----------



## loonlover

Front row seats at a Broadway play - Mary Poppins.  A treat beyond my wildest dreams.


----------



## Pavel Kravchenko

Gold Dust (the album) by Tori Amos.


----------



## crebel

I have sisters-in-law who are identical twins.  One has been very ill for over a year.  Yesterday the healthy twin gave the sick twin a new kidney.  The transplant team was amazing and the transplanted kidney was working perfectly almost immediately.

Modern medicine is miraculous.


----------



## intinst

After the best vacation LL & I have ever had, my bump for the day is that we made it home on time, no problems, and will sleep in our own bed tonight!


----------



## Natasha Holme

Drum kit lesson


----------



## balaspa

The spectacular dinner my fiance made.  Restaurant quality.


----------



## kindlequeen

The Giants made it to the World Series!  Even the announcers were against us, last night they were saying things like "IF" there's a game 7 when the game is 6-0, we're winning; tonight they said Romo would "TRY" to end it in the 9th with 2 outs and a score of 9-0.... it's really great to see such team spirit and genuine joy from a team that works hard and inspires me to go for it in my own life!

They won the game that would send them to the playoffs on my birthday and clinched today on my grandma's birthday.... what a great year!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The announcers were in the tank for the Cardinals the whole post season -- we heard it when they played Washington too. For that reason, I'm glad they lost.

I actually think the Giants will have a bit of an advantage over the Tigers (though I'm beyond happy _they_ beat the Yankees ) since they're in 'playoff mode' and the Tigers have been 'resting' having won their spot on a sweep. Though it could go either way.

Mostly, though, I'm looking forward to next season -- pitchers and catchers report on the 19th of February!


----------



## balaspa

Met an interesting family who have a couple of children's ebooks out and for sale for the iPad. They were looking for PR/Marketing help and I think the company I work for can help.


----------



## kindlequeen

Ann - I was really hoping the Nats would beat the Cards, I think that would have been a more enjoyable series.  The Cards players just don't do it for me.  Buck was awful a few years back when we made it to the World Series; Brian Wilson was on the news last night talking about how it was great to prove them wrong after all the "nice" things they were saying about them.    Playing well is the best revenge - I take that with me in my line of work as a good lesson.

Balaspa - so exciting helping a family realize their dreams of getting their work out there!


----------



## balaspa

So far the best  bump has been I have not heard from my annoying client Fred at all.  Now, having written that, I bet he will call and I will soon have a "thump" for the day.


----------



## NogDog

After the end of a hectic Friday that concluded a hectic week at work, on the way down to meet the grocery deliver man, I ran into a gorgeous Husky-type dog (and its human), who immediately made friends with me and gave me a slightly wet doggy kiss on the lips (the dog, not the human).


----------



## balaspa

The weather and sushi for lunch.


----------



## balaspa

I went for a nice long walk this morning.  The weather here in perfect for me.  Cool and fall-like, and a mixture of sun and clouds.  Just aweseome.


----------



## drenee

Abuse and neglect appeal transcripts completed.   
Suitcase packed.  
I get to spend the rest of the day baking a nice treat for myself for the week.  And finishing World Without End.  
deb


----------



## kindlequeen

Paperwhite arrived yesterday and I got to sit down and enjoy it today and the Giants won the World Series!  Hubby and I have spent way too much $$$ on Championship t-shirts and sweatshirts to celebrate.  

Also - I stocked up on some work clothes online shopping today.  So happy to have winter clothes coming that will fit me (thump - they're all bigger than the ones in my closet).


----------



## balaspa

I moved a couple of months ago, so today I finally got registered to vote and did early voting.  That was awesome.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

new iPad. Still learning to use it for various stuff.


----------



## balaspa

My boss left early.


----------



## balaspa

My boss was out all day, so I got to work on other things.  Always a big bump.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Finally got out to the dog park 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kindlequeen

Quiet time - almost caught up on my Nanowrimo goals!


----------



## Annalog

Feeling good and seem to have more energy at work than coworkers less than half my age. My feet and knees don't hurt after 8 hours on my feet. I am getting paid to burn calories and fat.


----------



## Lee44

One of my readers contacted me about needing help finding a job.  I am working with him, it's not going to be easy, but feels good anyway.


----------



## metal134

When a couple of my co-workers told me that Joe Namath was going to be at my plant today, I thought they were putting me on.  They were not, in fact, putting me on.


----------



## Natasha Holme

I had the opportunity to be a recipient of something new to me, a spiritual practice called 'The Form'. I was the 'model' for a student to practise on. I felt very peaceful and, at times, full of blissy energy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKICKMlO_yc


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I've been looking for my nintendo ds for a while and had actually thought that I had lost it (or left it in a hotel room last year) but I found it yesterday w/ all of my games!  Now I can do crossword puzzles and I'm going to have to teach my DD how to play some of the games.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

My bump actually happened yesterday, I had the distinct pleasure of meeting Annalog at her new job.  We had a very nice conversation, while she worked, and learned a bit more about each other.  I look forward to seeing her often and maybe we can even pull together a Kindle meet up here in Tucson!  (We did not discuss that)


----------



## Annalog

Multiple bumps: Meeting B-Kay (and some of her family) yesterday, reading her bump post today, and thinking about a future Tucson Kindle meet  in Tucson.


----------



## NogDog

Annalog said:


> Multiple bumps: Meeting B-Kay (and some of her family) yesterday, reading her bump post today, and thinking about a future Tucson Kindle meet in Tucson.


Second bump: finding out (belatedly) that Anna has a new job. 

First bump: ordering my airline tickets to fly out to Chicago to visit my nieces (and their parents) for their birthday and Xmas.


----------



## drenee

Getting several Donald Westlake books in the cyber Monday sale today.  
deb


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Actually found time tonight to type two chapters of edits into the final draft of my first book.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Toewad is a year old today (this is him eating leftover Thanksgiving day Cake for breakfast b/c I'm cool like that)


----------



## balaspa

The dinner my wife made and had ready when I got home from work.  Shrimp, rice and peas - just excellent.  I love her so much and we are still newlyweds!


----------



## balaspa

Working from home today with my lovely wife - who was also working from home.  It was really quite nice.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

I got a parking spot right in front of a building entrance; the parking lot was jam packed and spilled over across the street to a second lot. Now that's what I call good car-Kharma!


----------



## Tony Richards

A really, really nice bump here.

A check turned up in the post today for a story of mine that got made into an iPod reading. I was originally told that I was getting $20, but it turned out that they missed out a nought.

It was 200 bucks!


----------



## Annalog

Came home to find a small hawk or falcon on our back porch railing. It flew to the nearby chain link fence as we approached. I think it is after the quail and mice and not my chickens. We are keeping the chickens in the pens while this bird is around.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I paid for tuition today big thump and had only 12 dollars to my name until I got my tips this afternoon. I pay for school out of pocket so I don't have to take out loans. 

The big bump is the fact when I got into my car this morning I had a full tank of gas. Sometime this weekend when I was using my mom's car to get around (i use the excuse that her lights are brighter than mine since I drive on the highway), my dad filled up my car. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas

My bump is that my doctors and physical therapists tell me that I am recovering nicely from the triple bypass that I had on October 22.
The better bump is that I found out about it because of going in for a preventative medicine checkup (I needed a cardiologist's letter in order to get a gym membership).  So no bad event (like a heart attack) to make it necessary.  Just the doc being very good at diagnosis.


----------



## balaspa

Finding something called Pringles cinnamon & sugar at the store and then devouring the whole can with my wife.


----------



## Sandpiper

BIG bump.  

Thought I was going to have to pay $500 each for a couple o' somethin's.  Couple of days ago I was told by manufacturer's toll-free number would not take trade-ins.  Today in one of manufacturer's B&M stores, told me would take trade-in.  Well, my model may be a little old, but will make exception.  So now new model is going to cost me only $200 each.

BIG bump.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

balaspa said:


> Finding something called Pringles cinnamon & sugar at the store and then devouring the whole can with my wife.


I gotta check that out. I love cinnamon and I love pringles. Where is you find it

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Today was my last final of the semester. I can actually sleep now

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Harley Christensen

Had a root canal yesterday, which doesn't sound like much of a bump, but thanks to that little 'treat'ment, I woke up _this _ morning without any of the excruciating pain I had been experiencing for the past two weeks! A big bump, indeed!

Now, I've gotta go find some of those cinnamon and sugar Pringles that *balaspa * mentioned!!!


----------



## balaspa

I worked from home.  That always makes it more bearable.


----------



## Annalog

Rain!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I have been at my new job for about four months and I worked my first shift where I mainly worked bar. I didn't feel so overwhelmed even with the BOGO holiday beverage special.


----------



## Annalog

Snow in the Whetstone mountains and a rainbow over the Rincons!


----------



## Annalog

Two more rainbows while in Tucson, once before watching the Hobbit and once after.

Watching the Hobbit with DH!


----------



## balaspa

Delicious breakfast with my wife at our favorite restaurant for it.  Then saw a great movie: Hitchcock, followed by a delicious dinner.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Found out eldest grandson got accepted into Swarthmore!  (We're starting a Kickstarted project to fund him, LOL! )

Betsy


----------



## balaspa

I worked from home again today....which is the second day for it in a row and that is always awesome.


----------



## NogDog

My piano arrived, and a co-worker volunteered to help be get it over to my apartment. (I didn't want the UPS man leaving it there, so had it delivered to work.)


----------



## drenee

Two bumps for me.  
J had our DVR installed today.  Yay.  And as a bonus they updated our dish, we got new remotes, a new box in the bedroom, and the DVR is a whole house unit.  

Today was our last court day till the new year.  I will be working from home for the next several days.  Woot. 

deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

2 A's and 2 B's this semester. Tough semester 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NogDog

After spending an hour thinking about how to do something, I ended up writing a function that included a DB query with 5 inner joins. The whole thing worked on the first try. I feel like quitting while I'm ahead now.


----------



## Annalog

DH and I saw Santa and Mrs. Claus ride a fire engine past our house. We waved, they waved back and then threw candy at us.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Just a couple more to go. If I would just stop shopping for myself










Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NogDog

I found the box with some of my favorite piano music books in it, and have been enjoying playing (somewhat clumsily) from my Chick Corea book today (the easier songs, anyway  ).


----------



## balaspa

Sleeping in and then eating potato cakes from Arby's for lunch/breakfast with my wife.


----------



## balaspa

The Doctor Who marathon on BBC America.  Plus, had a lovely breakfast with my wife and delicious dinner.  We have plans to have ice cream and drink black cherry soda at midnight - all bumps.


----------



## Annalog

Having a great time with DH, DD, and granddaughters.


----------



## Annalog

Sunday - Animal Kingdom (fun even on that park's busiest day of the year), Monday,New Year's Eve until 2 ÀM New Year's Day - Magic Kingdom (fun on that park's busiest day of the year - max capacity 75,000), Tuesday, New Year's Day - Gatorland where the granddaughters had their pictures taken "wrestling an alligator" and where we bought some of the best fudge I have ever eaten (especially the chocolate with fabulous caramel).


----------



## BenEBrewer

Re: What gave your day a "bump" today?
...
An old lady with a unbalanced trolley in Tesco rammed into me!


----------



## balaspa

The sun is out.  Always helps.  Cold as the north pole, but the sun is out!


----------



## Sandpiper

Does it sound horrible to say -- I'm glad the holidays are over?  All things now back to more normal.


----------



## sjc

Bad Bump: I whacked my shoulder on the corner of the bureau so darn hard; I saw stars. I tripped over the 7 week puperoo under my feet.
Good... It wasn't my eye!!

Bad Turned Good: Work. The books were off $762 NOT in our favor. I scoured and calculated over and over and over. Checked the math, outstanding checks, every deposit slip. I finally went to my boss and told him: I have no freaking clue!!...The bank shows more than we do. I'll have to go to the bank tomorrow and sit with our rep and see if we can't figure it out. I was in a panic...seven and change AGAINST *ME*...THEN it hit me...it HAD to be something BOSS did while I wasn't there. Sure enough...I looked at the carbons in the deposit book and he made a deposit without giving me the deposit slip or putting it in the checkbook. First time in 9 years there was a missing deposit slip and no entry. YAY!! I told him; I don't know whether to kiss you or punch you.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Direct deposit as kicked in and now I have spending money for at least the last couple of days of my vacation

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## balaspa

I got to work from home and my wife and I had lunch together at our favorite place.


----------



## Caddy

Sprained my ankle severely on Monday so am on crutches. My best friend picked up lunch, drove over and sat with me for 3 hours.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My tile backsplash got put up in my kitchen!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## A. S. Warwick

The temperature is way down today.  41C yesterday down to 25C today.  (Thats 106 down to 77 F for those who havent caught up with the modern world.)


----------



## crebel

I had a flat tire!  Okay, that wasn't a bump, but I discovered at a gas station, the clerk called a local guy (small town about an hour from my final destination), he came quickly, saw a nail in my tire and took it back to his shop to repair it rather than let me drive on the spare on the highway.  He brought it back, replaced it and only charged me $15 for repairing the tire and nothing for his time back and forth or actually replacing it.

What a nice guy!


----------



## _Sheila_

I wrote 7095 words yesterday and I'm on track to do about the same today.  =)

Every once in a while -- things just work.  =)

Sheila


----------



## Mark Feggeler

I finally finished the first draft of the first book of my paranormal mystery series for middle-school/young adult readers!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I got engaged today.

She said yes.  Well, I think she did given she was crying and trying to choke me in a hug even before I'd finished asking the question.

Of course now she has to deal with the fact she is marrying a penniless writer 

But on the plus side I earned a lot of brownie points given she said it was perfect.

I was out visiting her from the other side of the country and she took me out to visit the family farm (though farm may be a bit generous.)  She had a lot of fond memories of spending a lot of her childhood there.  Sadly, after her father abandoned the family the place kind of got run down and the last time she visited was with her previous boyfriend who broke her heart only a couple of weeks before he was scheduled to move to be with her.

So she was showing me around and came to a spot under a small cluster of pines which she told me was her favourite spot on the farm.  I knew that I was going to propose to her at the farm, just not where until mentioned the fact.

After she had stopped crying she old me that it was absolutely perfect and she couldn't have wished for a better location for a proposal and that my act had redeemed the place for her.

So I done well.

Now come the next step - figuring out all the arrangements and trying to work out how we are going to afford them


----------



## Sienna_98

Congratulations on the engagement!


----------



## Sandpiper

A. S. Warwick said:


> After she had stopped crying she old me that it was absolutely perfect and she couldn't have wished for a better location for a proposal and that my act had redeemed the place for her.
> 
> So I done well.


Yes, you did. Congratulations! She stopped crying and a tear rolled down my cheek.


----------



## Seamonkey

I volunteer at Irvine Animal Care Center (which is in Irvine, Ca).  

We had two sister cats come to the shelter, both pregnant, both FeLV positive, as were their kittens.  Mimmi and Kailen were beautiful cats, as were all the kittens.  They went to foster, kittens were raised.  Kittens all adopted.  Mimmi and Kailen shared an indoor/outdoor enclosesure and became favorites of volunteers who played with them.  We very much wanted them to go to the same home.  But, alas, almost a year ago, Mimmi was adopted by herself.  I wasn't the only one to shed tears over this.  Kailen was on her own, but still as sweet and playful as ever.  Last Monday, Mimmi's adopter came back.  He had a larger apartment now and wanted to see Kailen.  I happened to be there that day and wasn't the only staff or volunteer to be elated.  But he needed landlord permission, officially.  So it wasn't until late last night that Kailen disappeared from "available cats" and the Facebook announcement was made!  Dancing with joy!  Happy endings like this help to counteract seeing a wonderful 15 year old cat, now needing a home, and a pair of 14 year olds in the same situation but needing to stay together.  Or so many gorgeous black kitties being ignored by potential adopters.

Kailen gave my whole WEEK a big, happy bump.

(and the engagement story just made me smile!!)


----------



## balaspa

My boss left kind of early.  That always helps.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The library had my textbooks (four of the five) for check out. Reserved them online and booked it across town to pick it up. My fifth textbook is available for two hour check out 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HarryK

I came very close to writing something today!

And I had a strawberry shake from McDonald's. It's not much, but I'd been craving one for the past week, and just never got around to grabbing one.


----------



## Natasha Holme

Energy drinks. I love a good caffeinated buzz..


----------



## Annalog

Snow on the Whetstones!


----------



## kindlequeen

I scored the Urban Decay Oz makeup palettes before their release plus the store that sold them to me honored a coupon from another store so I got $20 off.  And one of them was purchased with credit from a Christmas gift from my mom.

Also, a friend of mine told me that he wants me to help him buy a condo (I sell real estate), I discovered a little Vietnamese hole in the wall (seriously, they had ONE table!) with amazing food, and I'm enjoying a good glass of 2006 Shiraz I found hidden at the liquor store around the corner.  And.... I tried a new tea - Teavana's Matevana which smells like banana nut bread and I might get the hubby to convert after hearing him marvel at how good it smells.

It's been a good day!  Now if only someone hadn't mentioned the Fossil Sutter purse on the Insane Purse thread which restarted my pursuit of one....


----------



## kindlequeen

additional bump: the 'broken' radar my DH bought for our sailboat because it was a 'good deal' works!  now he will let me relax.... that is if relaxing involves refreshing a radar screen on our dining room table and seeing land masses in our backyard. (we live on a lagoon with condos across the water so it's not terribly weird to test it in the yard - i think.)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I found out that Wendy's chili is 310 calories in a large.... This fact will aid my wallet and my tummy this semester.... Just have to remember not to order cheese in top.....that means it time for extra onions on top. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## metal134

A couple of days ago, I got home from work to find that a big ass tree in my backyard collapsed and took out my porch steps.  So why am I posting this in the "bump" thread?  Because if it had fallen a few feet more to the left, I would no longer have an upstairs bedroom if you get what I mean.


----------



## Sandpiper

Good health news.  Had fasting cholesterol test recently.  Oh oh.  It had spiked even higher than my usual app. 265.  I knew why -- something I had been eating during few weeks prior to blood draw for test.  I'll quit eating that.  Saw my doc about it today.  Thought he was going to recommend cholesterol drug.  I am NOT into drugs.  No.  He plugged my numbers into a chart -- total cholesterol, HDL, LDL, blood pressure (ALWAYS good), non-smoker.  Even with my normally high total cholesterol number, I am at very low risk for heart disease.  Don't need drug.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Book of Mormon the musical is coming to Las Vegas's Smith Center next year.  I cannot wait to see it. I see it causing a stir here, over 30% of the Vegas population is Mormon.  

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

sold the treadmill my ILs gave us (then didn't want back when we didn't use it) on Craigslist for $75!  And DH is talking about letting me have the money as some extra play money!


----------



## Harley Christensen

My dad - who lives 2000 miles away - called _just_ to give me a verbal "hug"...and didn't even know I truly needed one!


----------



## spotsmom

Sold my Kindle Keyboard, so there's some money to put against the bill for the Paperwhite.


----------



## Annalog

Sliced fresh strawberries over Bisquick shortcake hot out of the oven.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Slept an hour longer than normal this morning and skipped the gym. I needed that...


----------



## telracs

barry manilow in concert


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Achieved 103% of 2012 goal at the day job. Whew!


----------



## Natasha Holme

I opened the door in February (in the UK) and the sun was *so* hot


----------



## Vegas_Asian

My dad and I were watching a movie and they showed a typewriter. All I commented it was beautiful. Dad said my grandparents have one at their house somewhere in storage that used to be his. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

i got to be five feet from chita rivera (and stephanie j. block and jessie mueller and jim norton and 12 other cast members) on stage at Mystery of Edwin Drood tonight.


----------



## geoffthomas

I mentioned in the thump thread that I have been terminated by the company that I worked at for the past 9 years.  My bump is that, even in this bad market, I am finding opportunities to investigate.


----------



## spotsmom

Was driving home and saw about 30 Rocky Mtn Elk just off the road in the woods. Such a treat as we don't get to see them much.


----------



## Annalog

Best EKG in years!


----------



## telracs

Annalog said:


> Best EKG in years!


yippee anna!

i bought myself one last ticket for _The Mystery of Edwin Drood_. For the very last performance. It should be cool.


----------



## Lee44

I am working with a woman who describes herself as disabled.  I am trying to find a job for her that she can do with her limitations.  It feels good.


----------



## Annalog

Walking in Catalina State Park with my mom on her 81st birthday.


----------



## LaRita

Tax refund showed up in my bank account!


----------



## balaspa

Doctor Who has returned!


----------



## Annalog

Yesterday's bump was the penestemons in full bloom for my birthday. Today's is being able to post to KB from my K2.


----------



## Annalog

My daughter asked me to be in a half marathon with her (Tinker Bell Half Marathon 2014). We started training today. I did 2 miles in 40 minutes tonight for a pace of 17:32 minutes per mile. I will need to be able to maintain a pace of 16 minutes per mile for 13.1 miles to stay in the race. We have time to complete the 20 week training plan with extra time if necessary.


----------



## balaspa

Went out to dinner at Steak 'N Shake and we got out favorite server - Samantha.  Yum!


----------



## balaspa

Necco wafers


----------



## Vagueness

This little lad, he's been helping me smile all day - got stuff all work done mind


----------



## Annalog

40 happy years married to DH


----------



## loonlover

Annalog said:


> 40 happy years married to DH


Congratulations!


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, LL!


----------



## balaspa

Saturday - new episode of Doctor Who =


----------



## Annalog

Another bump for yesterday: Three different people mentioned my age in ways that implied that I was 10 to 20 years younger than I am. Maybe it is that I don't act my age.  I feel about 20 years younger now than I did a year ago.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Annalog said:


> Another bump for yesterday: Three different people mentioned my age in ways that implied that I was 10 to 20 years younger than I am. Maybe it is that I don't act my age.  I feel about 20 years younger now than I did a year ago.


"Some people are old at 18 and some are young at 90...time is a concept that humans created." Good for you Annalog. Enjoy! Good weather and walks always cheer me up..


----------



## balaspa

My wife wrote a guest blog post for my own blog and it was awesome.


----------



## William Meikle

I just sold the Portugese language rights to my book THE AMULET. 

It'll be coming out in Brazil, paperback and ebook in Portugese.


----------



## Annalog

DH received email yesterday asking him to fill out pre employment paperwork for a temporary job that could become permanent.


----------



## crebel

Annalog said:


> DH received email yesterday asking him to fill out pre employment paperwork for a temporary job that could become permanent.


Excellent news, Anna! Congratulations to DH.


----------



## Jeff

That's great news, Anna.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Chris and Jeff!


----------



## spotsmom

22 more workdays until I    R-E-T-I-R-E!!!!!!!


----------



## balaspa

It was in the 60s here today.  So nice.


----------



## Annalog

Ran 4.15 miles in 1:10 for a pace of 17 min/mile followed by a walking lap at a pace of 19:16 min/mile in a memorial/fund raising run for Boston. Week 2 of my training to run a 1/2 marathon with my daughter in January.

Edited to correct distances and times as it turns out the course was .83 miles instead of the implied .67 miles.   Very happy to find out that the last lap was not part of the 4 miles since I could not run much by that time.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I found 19 of the 20 volumes of the Nobel Prize Library Set at the library's donated book section today. I had original bought three volumes and had to go back to buy the rest. Each book cost me a dollar so I couldn't get them out of my mind.Its really helping me with my essay

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liz Davis

I finally started and finished decorating our baby's nursery. She's due in 6 weeks.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Liz Davis said:


> I finally started and finished decorating our baby's nursery. She's due in 6 weeks.


Liz, that sounds like a good bump. 

My bump came when I realized I'd laughed three times today. That's not usual for me, so apparently I'm in a good mood. Or maybe everything on the internet is just funny.


----------



## Liz Davis

Yes, Dara. It was a great bump. Hey, when one grows up, it gets that much harder to laugh, doesn't it. So congrats on your laughs yesterday.


----------



## balaspa

My boss was out all day today and my wife made a great dinner!


----------



## Annalog

Baby chicks!


----------



## balaspa

Dinner with my wife at Steak 'N Shake.


----------



## Annalog

Seeing horned lizard scat on our property and bringing home one more chick.


----------



## NogDog

Spent some of my annual bonus on a new toy:



Martin "Custom X Series" guitar


----------



## spotsmom

*salivating in Oregon*, Nog Dog!  Martins are great guitars!


----------



## telracs

dinner with an old friend from buffalo and her husband.


----------



## FMH

* reading this thread - the funny and the sweet parts

* my dog, Pippin, being in a the car when I got picked up from the airport. He went nuts and made me feel loved. 

* new episode of the show "Elementary" surprised me with a plot twist. They're changing gender roles on the show and shaking up the old Sherlock Holmes dynamics and story. It's refreshing.


----------



## Not Here

Today was a productive day.

Published my 3rd short story, cleaned my daughters room, living room, and kitchen _while_ the kids were home. Also made a nice dinner, paleo brownies, and fruit leather. Tomorrow I can loaf all day, right?


----------



## kindlequeen

Can I brag?  My MUCH younger brother turned 18 today and he still gives me hugs and kisses me on the cheek!  He's a good guy and I'm lucky to have him!


----------



## loonlover

This is really Saturday's bump.  We bought a new Kia Soul.  We were just going to test drive on Saturday even though we were pretty sure a purchase was in store.  Anyway, we drove it home Saturday afternoon.

Oh, and it is red!


----------



## FMH

Played the game "10,000" with my family during our family dinner last night and we all got very loud and competitive. There was a lot of laughing and "hexing" each other's dice before each roll. Really great time - no technology needed.


----------



## NicoleY

After waiting all week after my Kindle Keyboard went kaput on me, I'm getting my Kindle Paperwhite today. ))


----------



## Tyler Cook

I ate a yummy lunch which helped my uneasy stomach today!


----------



## spotsmom

Had the opportunity to tell the HR Manager off in my exit interview today.  For readers of Ian Rankin's "Rebus" books, FYTP.


----------



## FMH

spotsmom said:


> Had the opportunity to tell the HR Manager off in my exit interview today. For readers of Ian Rankin's "Rebus" books, FYTP.


You got the chance to tell him off?!! Love it


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I successfully removed the bowl from a lawn mower's carburetor.


----------



## Annalog

Dozens of small apples on my two apple trees! This should be my first real harvest year. There were three apples last year that we harvested too late.


----------



## FMH

Coming home to find that my neighbor, who had been watering my plants while I was away, had transplanted a new plant in one my planters, acting like it was the same plant. I know it isn't amd that he must have killed one, but the fact that he took care of the plants for two months - and cared enough to replace one that died THEN acted like he didn't change it out - that just felt really charming. It hit me - how human we all are. 

I won't ever tell him I know.


----------



## spotsmom

*I AM OFFICIALLY RETIRED!!!!!*


----------



## crebel

^^^ WOO HOO!!!!  Congratulations.


----------



## FMH

spotsmom said:


> *I AM OFFICIALLY RETIRED!!!!!*


So great! Congratulations  What are you going to do with all of your time now?


----------



## spotsmom

F.M.Hopkins said:


> So great! Congratulations  What are you going to do with all of your time now?


I do quite a lot of volunteer work with two Golden Retriever Rescue groups which takes up a chunk of time. otherwise, I think I'll spend some time making sure my hammock is at the correct height off the ground...


----------



## balaspa

Sushi dinner with my wife.


----------



## balaspa

Oh yeah, and my wife's birthday present to me. A Moleskine messenger bag! I love it!


----------



## Amber Riippa

The first thing I saw when I woke up was that I had been accepted into the Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn beta test. I've been waiting for this moment...and to see it the first thing when I awoke was like magic. (I know...super nerdy)

Also...TGIF!!!!

Congrats to the person who said they've retired


----------



## Annalog

Rain in the desert!


----------



## Sandpiper

spotsmom said:


> *I AM OFFICIALLY RETIRED!!!!!*


May 31 was my last day of work also . . . 11 years ago. I was able to retire early.


----------



## balaspa

Sleeping in because my wife and I are on vacation!


----------



## Sandpiper

It's a beautiful day.  Temp in the 70s so windows are open.  I can hear my neighbor's canary singin' its heart out.  How sweet!  (I live in a condo.)


----------



## spotsmom

Discovering just how wonderful a heat pump is when it's 98 outside.


----------



## Sandpiper

WGN talk radio in Chicago is on the mend.  Steve Cochran is currently filling in morning drive for two weeks.  He will be back permanently.


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> Rain in the desert!


Rain again!


----------



## Annalog

DH -- He made me and the chicks very happy!


----------



## CatherineM

The girl at work who told me she would adopt the stray kitten I've been worried about.


----------



## Book Master

How about killing two copperheads while cleaning a field and not accidentally being bitten by one of them today? That has a definable bump about it. I shot them but what brought them out was that I had to move an old truck camper top off of the ground so I could clean it up to sell. It was among some other older things I plan to sell, like an old boat which I wouldn't touch after the snake episode. I figured the boat could wait until later in the week and I only had two rounds in the pistol out there after shooting them. No choice but to kill them as I have grand-kids that come to play.
Anyway, for the truck camper top, I kicked on it a little but nothing came out.  I was expecting something to be under but what, I had no clue. I took a metal pry-bar and moved the camper around a little and "Look Out." Those little boogers leave a nasty bite and a trip to the ER. Kind of spooked me though but was a definite bump to my day! Or a Lucky day!


----------



## Annalog

A toasted slice of my Mom's homemade gluten free bread and a banana for breakfast.

Seeing a roadrunner run across the road in one direction and later a pair of quail crossing in the other direction.


----------



## NicoleSwan

CatherineM said:


> The girl at work who told me she would adopt the stray kitten I've been worried about.


Along the same theme, helped foster a neglected kitten to a loving home, really warms the heart. Just last week we also saved a poor lost cat after he'd been missing from home for about 2 weeks and was on his last legs. Very happy to be saving animals, though it can break the heart at the same time too.


----------



## Amy Corwin

I just had a really nice bump: Highland Press just offered me a contract for my Regency romance novella, "The Thief," for an anthology they are doing.

Now if I can just get Five Star to accept my contemporary mystery, I'll really be on a roll!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Brought my typewriter to work as usual So I could have a cup of coffee and allow it to kick in before my shift. I was working on my journal entry when one of our regulars got excited over my typewriter. He lived that someone my age was making used of this tech. He even wanted a picture of himself typing on it. Made my day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annalog

I am on schedule with my training for my first half marathon in November. I finished my 7 mile run even though I walked most of it. While the first 3.5 miles before sunset, the rest was while wearing a headlamp. It was 86 F at 20 minutes after sunset. The ice in my Iceskullz lasted about 4 miles. I drank one bottle of water at 2 miles and another at 5 miles. First 3 miles at a pace of 16:40 but the last 2 miles were at a pace of 22:05 since the only light was from my headlamp and passing cars for an average pace of 19:18. 

Distance: 6.96 mi, Duration: 2:14:25, Pace: 0:19:18 min/mi, Energy Burned: 859 kCal


----------



## Jeff

Good for you, Anna.


----------



## crebel

Introducing my granddaughter, Kamdyn Marie, born at 7:18 a.m. on 7/29/13. 7lbs 11ozs, 20.5 inches long.










Thank you, telracs, for uploading the photo for me to get it posted here!


----------



## Jeff

Congratulations, Chris.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Congrats!! 

My bump....I haven't slept yet but...lucky my co worker needed to switch shifts with me so I don't have to be at work for anothr eleven hours rather than in 3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annalog

Rain in the desert! 

ETA: Almost 3/4 inch (2 cm) so far.


----------



## spotsmom

I finally broke down my 40 gallon aquarium, gave the fish to a fish store, and have the darn thing out of my bonus room.  Aquariums are a LOT of work and I am so relieved to have it gone.  The smaller aquarium I have will keep my fish viewing habit under control just fine.


----------



## Annalog

Seeing the rattlesnake before it saw me.


----------



## spotsmom

Good to hear THAT, Anna!

All our hay and straw is in and the truck didn't break down.


----------



## Annalog

spotsmom said:


> ...
> All our hay and straw is in and the truck didn't break down.


Hurray!!!


----------



## spotsmom

Closing the zipper on the bag I'm taking to Southern California in the morning!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

We have got pumpkin sauce!!!! 4 pump pumpkin steamed breve Americano with who here I come. I can't wait to go in to work....Its weeks until it officially released!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annalog

Today DH and I were two of about a dozen extras for a movie scene. We had fun and are looking forward to seeing the movie when it is finished.


----------



## Annalog

Our daughter is healing well after her surgery and DH is back home!


----------



## NogDog

First day of vacation!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Going for an early evening walk with my family and enjoying a glorious sunset by the sea.


----------



## AngryGames

The hockey season is one day closer to opening night.


----------



## Liz Davis

My newborn baby laughed for the first time


----------



## Jeff

Liz Davis said:


> My newborn baby laughed for the first time


I can't think of anything at all that could be better than that.


----------



## Annalog

Liz Davis said:


> My newborn baby laughed for the first time


I still remember when my daughter laughed for the first time and that was 33 years ago.


----------



## Not Here

I hit 1,000 sales today. Haven't had much time to pop on KBoards so I'm taking a little break to celebrate.


----------



## Grace Elliot

The highlight of my day was having a nap.


----------



## Patricia

My new granddaughter was born last night almost in the backseat of her daddy's car.  It was close!!!!    Everyone is fine.


----------



## balaspa

Glorious weather, dinner with the wife. Got the flooring thing started, installed a new doorbell. Good day...


----------



## AmberDa1

Time out for quick meditation made the day so much better


----------



## Annalog

Conversation with someone who rarely speaks


----------



## spotsmom

Brought home a new furry feline to entertain us, hopefully as much as Max did!  Here's hoping for a good, long life for The Cat To Be Named Later.


----------



## intinst

10 straight days without having to think of airplanes


----------



## Jeff

intinst said:


> 10 straight days without having to think of airplanes


Ha. The poster's name gave me a BIG bump. Glad to see you, II. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> Ha. The poster's name gave me a BIG bump. Glad to see you, II. Enjoy your vacation.


Ditto!


----------



## Annalog

Glorious weather for my first half marathon. I walked most of it due to to re-injuring my lower back (minor recurrent problem). I was very happy to finish in 4:01:30.  I need to beat that time by 32 minutes in mid January in order to escape the "straggler cart."


----------



## loonlover

Home from a great vacation with our sons and their girlfriends.  The youngest and his girlfriend announced they are planning a wedding for November, 2014 so I guess that statement is slightly inaccurate.  The trip was great and so was the visiting.  But I am looking forward to sleeping in my own bed tonight.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Jen and I have set a date for our wedding. June 7, 2014.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Sean Sweeney said:


> Jen and I have set a date for our wedding. June 7, 2014.


Congrats!


----------



## spotsmom

But is she a Red Sox fan, Sean?


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Sean Sweeney said:


> Jen and I have set a date for our wedding. June 7, 2014.


Congratulations, my wedding date was June 7, 1971, we were married for 37 wonderful years.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Today I visited the British Library and was totally blown away by the experience. 
I'd gone to see the 'Georgians Revealed' exhibition and it felt like I'd come home. Still buzzing.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

spotsmom said:


> But is she a Red Sox fan, Sean?


She tolerates them.

We had to set the date back to June 8. My cousin -- my best man -- is a senior in high school, and he graduates on the 7th. And I found my wedding band. Just need to find Jen's. So much to do between now and the 8th.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Today I started writing a short story with the idea to complete and publish it in one week.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Chris P. O'Grady said:


> Today I started writing a short story with the idea to complete and publish it in one week.


Planning on starting my new large-scale project today. In about 90 minutes or so, give or take a few.


----------



## Annalog

Two for today:
DH and I saw a doe run across the road in front of our car.



Annalog said:


> DH gave me a Kindle Fire. It was intended as a Valentine present but he was afraid I was to going to buy a backup DX for him instead. I still plan to use my K2 for most of my reading but this will definitely replace reading KB and Ravelry from my K2 (ETA at least when ).  I am getting better at using this touch keyboard but it is still slower for me than the one on the K2.


My original Fire has become defective due to a problem with the micro USB port. Although it is long out of warranty, Amazon Kindle Support has offered a significant discount on an upgrade Fire. A refurbished 7" Fire HD with 32 GB storage should arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## crebel

Annalog said:


> Two for today:
> DH and I saw a doe run across the road in front of our car.
> My original Fire has become defective due to a problem with the micro USB port. Although it is long out of warranty, Amazon Kindle Support has offered a significant discount on an upgrade Fire. A refurbished 7" Fire HD with 32 GB storage should arrive on Tuesday.


WooHoo! I'm so glad Kindle Support made the replacement Fire "doable".

Was seeing the doe your bump or the fact that it ran in front of your car and there was no accident? Pretty sure that is 3 bumps, not just two!


----------



## Annalog

You are correct, Chris. Three bumps, not just two!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> My phone line was repaired today. It's been on the ground, pulled from the house by a broken limb, since last Friday's ice storm. We were without phone, wifi, and TV for eight days and it took a whole fifteen minutes to do the repair.
> 
> Note to self: Never, ever use the AT&T automated repair request. Somehow it was logged in as an inside jack repair, which made it low priority. My wheel did not squeak loudly enough.


*Cobbie*, So glad to hear you are all squared away and your tech gadgets are back up and running!


----------



## NogDog

My groceries got delivered in spite of the snowstorm.


----------



## Doril

My baby daughter laughed a lot today.


----------



## crebel

Dori Lavelle said:


> My baby daughter laughed a lot today.


Great bump! A baby laughing is always a joy.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Good bump: It's Christmas in 3 days (plus I'm taking the day off after that - Happy Boxing Day to all British KBers! )

Not-so-good bump: I had to get up for work today. Bah.


----------



## Sandpiper

Cobbie said:


> My phone line was repaired today. It's been on the ground, pulled from the house by a broken limb, since last Friday's ice storm. We were without phone, wifi, and TV for eight days and it took a whole fifteen minutes to do the repair.


Cobbie, if AT&T effects your TV reception, does that mean you have U-Verse? Or DSL for internet and something else AT&T for TV? How do you like whatever it is?


----------



## Annalog

Ability to breathe deeply.


----------



## Annalog

Progress on my costume.


----------



## Annalog

Ran for first time after pneumonia. Did well. One minute faster than my time in December despite me running in costume and two people stopping me to find out why I was dressed up in a red robe and blue wizard's hat with mouse ears over a black running outfit.


----------



## Guest

I made a big batch of chili.


----------



## Annalog

All three of us finished the Tinkerbell Half Marathon!


----------



## Jeff

Annalog said:


> All three of us finished the Tinkerbell Half Marathon!


Pictures?


----------



## NogDog

Annalog said:


> All three of us finished the Tinkerbell Half Marathon!


Way to go, Anna. I was just glad that the weather gave me enough of a break to get a couple miles of walking in both today and yesterday (if a bit more blustery and chilly than I'd care for -- but that keeps me moving).


----------



## Annalog

Jeff said:


> Pictures?


As soon as I get them from my daughter and sister. I didn't take any due to touch screen on my phone and wearing gloves that didn't work.

Photo posted http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,992.msg2484855.html#msg2484855.


----------



## Sandpiper

I just talked to Jeff Probst on WGN radio in Chicago !!!    Now a few minutes later, Jeff just mentioned my call because of something I said.

Podcast


----------



## Harriet Schultz

It's my birthday! That qualifies as a bump, I guess.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

School was cancelled for Friday and the makeup day Saturday, without having to wait until the last minute for the school system to make a decision!


----------



## Annalog

DH and I finally went to see *The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug* today.


----------



## crebel

Cadbury Cream Eggs are back in the stores!!


----------



## Annalog

Saw a butterfly visiting the flowers on the butterfly bushes in our yard.


----------



## Annalog

For today:  I didn't over sleep even though I forgot to set the alarm.

For yesterday:  DH's test results came back negative for MG antibodies.   My first day after changing departments went well.  

For Sunday: Gardening with chickens.

For Saturday: Race and baking.


----------



## Lindy Moone

Yesterday would have been my mom's birthday. She taught me to draw, to write, to sing... and I was missing her terribly. But today, I saw this video. It made me feel wonderful about our relationship, so I just had to share it on my blog and here:


----------



## Meb Bryant

I played league tennis today with a group of nice ladies.


----------



## Annalog

Saw a horned lizard (aka horny toad) the other day. Today I saw western cardinals and blooming blanket flowers.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Netflix is working with my smart TV. For some reason it was causing me problems...


----------



## SVD

Got an Authorgraph request this morning.


----------



## skyblue

The Palm Sunday message at church today.


----------



## Annalog

Came home to find a bag containing cantaloupe peels and seeds and over ripe bananas hanging from my gate. It was a present from my neighbors. Chickens were very happy!


----------



## Annalog

Today was day one of the training plan for the Dumbo Double Dare (less than 19 weeks away). I finished the first mile in 15:50 and the second mile in 15:16. 

7 eggs from the nine hens for the second time in less than a week.


----------



## Cat Amesbury

A very large, very fat robin decided to put on a show in the birdbath. He has a future career as an entertainer, because by the time he was finished, I was nearly standing on my feet to applaud.


----------



## Annalog

Saw a 3 foot long king snake in the garden this morning. My immediate reaction was to jump back and freeze as the coloring is similar to a rattlesnake. My second reaction was to check to see if it was a diamondback or a king snake. Fortunately it had a small head and no rattles.   Third reaction was to run to the house and bang on the wall so that DH could come out to see the snake. DH thinks it is the same snake he saw near the mailbox a few weeks ago. Happy we have a king snake around as that makes it less likely that we will see a rattler on our acre while the king snake is around.


----------



## Annalog

Saw a desert tortoise walking through our backyard. Also had a good 15+ minute rain.


----------



## spotsmom

I'll take the tortoise over the snake any day!  How big is one of those tortoises?


----------



## Annalog

This tortoise was probably 5 inches in diameter and maybe three inches tall. When DH first saw it, it was settled in a small mud patch where the water from the misters accumulates in front of the rooster pens. When it saw DH it rushed away under the nearby trees. DH came to fetch me so that I could see it before it left. I hope it has safe travels and that we see it again. We used to see one every year for the first ten years or so that we lived in this house but it has been about 5 or 6 years since we have seen one on our acre.

http://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/deserttortoisemanagement.shtml has a photo of one and some information on the Sonoran desert tortoise. DH and I do not pick them up unless we see them crossing a road. Then we move them the way it is suggested at the end of the article. I think that carrying them low to the ground is so that they know where they are going and don't get disoriented but it might also be so that they don't panic and empty their bladder. (I had not known that until reading this article. Or I may have known and forgotten.)


----------



## Sandpiper

*BIG BUMP!*

in my day as far as I'm concerned.

As have said a number of times on these boards, I am / was a Borders fan. Not so much at all B&N. But I do go in occasionally now that Borders isn't. I was in there today. I was in the Media Dept. when I heard announcement in the store -- "Come to the Music Dept . . . ." Huh? Wha'? That voice sounds familiar. _It was Kevin, formerly Media Dept. manager at Borders in Oak Brook, IL._ I had talked with him a lot there. So knowledgeable and helpful, etc. It was so good to see him and talk with him again. He said he'd been at B&N since around Christmas after just a five minute interview. He recommended a couple of CDs. I renewed my B&N membership after letting it lapse. I wasn't planning to renew. I'm going to let B&N TPTB know they got a very good media seller in Kevin. He does not work in books.

That made it a very good day.


----------



## Annalog

For yesterday: Not getting bitten by the rattlesnake DH spotted near the steps into the house. 

I had walked past the location where the snake was spotted several times in the 15 minutes earlier while carrying cans of paint to the porch. I had not seen the snake. I suspect that it was under the porch and DH spotted it as it was going out for an evening hunt.

Apparently there are at least two different snakes on our acre. If the king snake is still around and has an effect on the location of the rattlesnake, then it moved the rattlesnake closer to the house. (Thump!) The rattlesnake was stretched out when DH spotted it and it did NOT rattle. It is almost 3 feet long. After closing the coop doors for the night and coming back to the house, the snake had doubled back on itself, head to tail and still relatively straight, like a bobby pin.


----------



## spotsmom

I would like to see a desert tortoise in the "wild". I like tortoises. Although I'd like to see one "rush" to the trees.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I broke our children's bow and arrow and we made a new one from scratch that was better and stronger...


----------



## Sandpiper

After a long ten hour thump (3:00a.m. - 1:00 p.m.) electric is back on.    Outage had NOTHING to do with weather.  Weather is fine.  Com Ed had to do some digging on condo property.  Something to do with underground cables.


----------



## Sandpiper

I e-mailed a former boss from ten+ years ago to ask very general legal question. He replied and suggested lunch next month.  He's a good guy. We have stuff in common like where we vacation -- he with his wife and family, me by myself. We both love Seaside, FL / Florida gulf coast panhandle. The first time I went to Seaside, I was working for him. When I got there, he had surprised me with a continental breakfast in my room and a nice gift certificate to bath shop in town. He was and is a good guy. 

I keep in contact with him and with another boss from even longer ago. Attorneys can be good peoples.

*ETA:* Lunch on Sept. 23.


----------



## Lindy Moone

A bump? 
The earthquake that jolted me out of bed this morning. 
That was a bump!


----------



## alawston

I hit a pretty big sales target today, giving me a four figure bonus (well, just about four figures  ), just as I've started saving for my wedding next September! Pretty massive bump as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Annalog

I was finally able to run a bit today and I was told that I have full mobility back in my left knee. It still hurts a little but definitely feels fully stable and reliable. Two weeks to the two races but I am only focusing on the first one, 10K, and not worrying about the half marathon. If I get swept on the half I will still know that I started and did my best.


----------



## Annalog

For yesterday: Learned that the insurance claims adjuster authorized the dealership to fix my car. 

For today: PAW thread post!


----------



## intinst

Annalog said:


> For yesterday: Learned that the insurance claims adjuster authorized the dealership to fix my car.
> 
> For today: PAW thread post!


Very good on the car and major congratulations on the PAW thread post!


----------



## Annalog

intinst said:


> Very good on the car and major congratulations on the PAW thread post!


Thanks, IntInst!


----------



## Annalog

Culver's opened a new location close to my work today. I was there within 10 minutes of their opening and was greeted at the door by someone in a frozen custard cone costume.  Even better was learning that the chocolate custard has fewer calories than vanilla! 

Bigger bump for a few days ago: DH, who has arachnophobia, rescued, with his gloved hands, a young tarantula from the chickens. We were digging in the garden and accidentally uncovered it. Later that day we saw a sunset rainbow.


----------



## telracs

i'm going to maine to see witches of eastwick.


----------



## Annalog

Early this morning, while driving to work, I saw a pair of skunks cross the road. The best part of this bump is that my car did not bump the skunks.


----------



## Annalog

3/4 inch rain yesterday and once again missed hitting a skunk crossing the road this morning.


----------



## Annalog

Today's bump post is brought by the letter B: I had bacon and eggs for breakfast and saw a big black bumblebee buzzing in the garden.


----------



## Annalog

PAW Club post


----------



## Sandpiper

Few days ago I ordered a 15lb bag of chow and four bags of treats which totaled $56 from Chewy.com.  Order was delivered today -- X two!!  I called Chewy.  He said, "Happy Thanksgiving.  Keep it."    Burke will be eating half price for a good while.


----------



## balaspa

The Sun was out today!


----------



## bobbic

Husband volunteered to clear out a garden bed AND plant some fall veggies. <whomp> That's me, fainting. Oh, and I had the best Kindle sales day, ever on my short fiction.


----------



## Annalog

I saw an amazing meteor yesterday morning while driving to work. I believe that it was the brightest and longest one that I have seen.

Two mornings earlier l saw a glorious sunrise as I arrived at work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> I saw an amazing meteor yesterday morning while driving to work. I believe that it was the brightest and longest one that I have seen.
> 
> Two mornings earlier l saw a glorious sunrise as I arrived at work.


So cool!


----------



## Sandpiper

Was at the local outdoor shopping center today.  Even though it's outdoors, usually don't see dogs there.  Met Mia, a year old Bernese mountain dog.  Big sweetie.    She's still got a little growing to do.


----------



## msdanielle28

Ordered Christmas photo cards from Shutterfly with a promotion code, and got the cards darn near free. I get really excited over bargains and freebies.


----------



## msdanielle28

Annalog said:


> I saw an amazing meteor yesterday morning while driving to work. I believe that it was the brightest and longest one that I have seen.
> 
> Two mornings earlier l saw a glorious sunrise as I arrived at work.


Oh wow, sometimes these things can make your day so much better. On the news (forget what state) a couple had a huge bear in the yard, well it looked like a bear. Every morning the drivers could expect a new inspiring message on the bear. The messages were really exciting to the drivers. It's the little things on the way to work that speaks so much.


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So cool!





msdanielle28 said:


> Oh wow, sometimes these things can make your day so much better. On the news (forget what state) a couple had a huge bear in the yard, well it looked like a bear. Every morning the drivers could expect a new inspiring message on the bear. The messages were really exciting to the drivers. It's the little things on the way to work that speaks so much.


I will say that both days were better than usual as I was in a great mood. Even now, days later, I smile whenever I think about the meteor or that sunrise.


----------



## Annalog

Receiving the phone call from my daughter confirming that she and the granddaughters were through the snow storm between Phoenix and Las Vegas with only an hour of clear roads before reaching their destination.

Next bump when she phoned from her destination. 13 hours for a normally 5 hour trip. The weather report just before she left showed the storm missing her planned itinerary but it changed before she crossed Phoenix.

Also, DH and I made significant progress on the hole for the foundation for our future greenhouse. 12'x8'x14" out of 12'x24'x3' has been dug. We are digging without power equipment so are getting plenty of exercise.


----------



## alawston

I got back to my computer for the New Year and found TWO Amazon gift vouchers waiting in my email for two competitions I entered in December - on the same site 

First was The Santa-Nick Hordes, which was selected as one of the Twelve Drabbles of Christmas winners. And I also came third in the site's regular monthly short story contest with Hansel and Grendel.

Still no sales for a month and only one borrow, but those bits of news put a smile back on this struggling writer's face!


----------



## MichelleB675

So far today is starting out decent. My MIL seems to be in a better mood day and having a generally good day, those are few and far between these days. She has Progressive Supranuclear Palsy, and I'm her full time caregiver (she can't walk, feed herself, or do anything at all for herself). 

Today is the first day in about a week that she has spoken to me, conversationally... not just to communicate her needs or to complain. She has trouble talking anyway, the disease makes it hard for her to form words most of the time, after 2 or 3 words, everything else comes out as just sounds,  not letters or parts of words or anything. Except when she is complaining, somehow that is always clear lol.

So yay for her good day, and me having less pain today (lifting 140-150 lbs dead weight a dozen times a day is hell on my back).

I hope you all are having a great day!


----------



## spotsmom

I have been working hard for about a week to find a home for a border collie.  After much perseverance and a bunch of dedicated border collie rescuers, I will be delivering him to a foster home this Sunday!!


----------



## Annalog

I saw a partial double rainbow on my drive to work this morning. Received the results this morning of two X-Ray s yesterday: mild osteoarthritis changes in my right hand and none in my left knee.  No rheumatoid arthritis and no structural changes in my knee, just some fluid above the kneecap. Happy day.


----------



## Guest

Had a nice lunch with a friend who I used to work with - and he picked up the tab! (My turn next time.)


----------



## Sandpiper

I was going through my desk drawer here . . . found a $25 Amazon gift card.  Don't remember getting it.    Called Amazon.  Hasn't been used.    Time to go shopping.


----------



## spotsmom

Bought a new car today! Honda Fit.  It says something when you go to a car dealership with a tape measure and ask the salesman to bring up dog crate sizes on his computer so you can see how many will fit in the car...


----------



## FMH

spotsmom said:


> Bought a new car today! Honda Fit. It says something when you go to a car dealership with a tape measure and ask the salesman to bring up dog crate sizes on his computer so you can see how many will fit in the car...


That's awesome.  I was going to say: today when I went to the park with my dog and he and another little furry friend started playing together...after I expected a fight. That was an unexpected surprise and time for laughter.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I got great news! My optioned short screenplay is on IMBd! http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/2015/04/a-dream-come-true.html

Film Festivals, here we come!


----------



## Kim Brooks

Congrats, Brianna!  My bump today was I had the first follow up appointment with my surgeon following a bad car accident I suffered 3 weeks ago.  Tonight I started an eBook chronicling my experience, and how faith will play an important role in my healing.


----------



## msdanielle28

Kim, I hope you're feeling better and that you're getting better each day. 
My bump today was waking up to 60 degree weather after a harsh cold and snowy winter.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Thanks, Kim. Sorry to hear about your accident. I hope you feel better. msdanielle28, we're having warm weather too (finally) Glad your days are sunny


----------



## Seamonkey

My bump today was.. I had two.  I got the schedule I asked for for next week (driving cancer patients) and I had $80 Kohl's cash plus $30 in rewards to spend at Kohl's.


----------



## Annalog

It is official: both my daughter and I are going Dopey in 2016. She successfully registered us today for the Dopey Challenge -- 48.6 miles in four days (5K, 10K, half marathon, and full marathon) at Disney World in January. I am excited and a bit apprehensive, but mostly excited.  I am planning on starting training after recovering from the two races Mother's Day weekend.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I got to sleep an extra hour and a half.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Anna!

Our newly-installed air conditioning works!



Betsy


----------



## archaeoroutes

My day started with finding out someone had recommended Independence on Goodreads. Nice warm feeling.


----------



## William Peter Grasso

Waking up with our houseguest--the "grand-dog"--curled up on the bed between me and Peg (she's our grandsons' dog).
It's been a few years since dogs roamed this house. It was a great feeling.
WPG


----------



## Annalog

My daughter and I both found appropriate hats for our Mike and Sully costumes. Unfortunately, my daughter and granddaughter did not find Captain Hook or Evil Queen hats.


----------



## Annalog

All three of us finished the Tinkerbell Half Marathon and met our goals. In addition, due to a Facebook reply I made to a question about running on and celebrating Mother's Day, a person from runDisney interviewed us about having three generations running together in the Tinkerbell Half Marathon. If we end up in the video, I will post the link. It was an awesome experience.


----------



## Lindy Moone

That's pretty impressive, Annalog. I'm ashamed that my pedometer almost never makes it to its 10,000 steps per day goal (lazy thing!), and here you are running half-marathons and getting interviewed...

I don't have a good bump to report. (Nothing but bad bumps in my foreseeable road ahead, I'm afraid), so I came here to read about all your good bumps, to cheer up!


----------



## Annalog

Bump for today: The staghorn cholla cactus is in bloom and the wild blanket flowers and sunflowers are still blooming. Who knows what will still be blooming when the local temperatures hit 100+F next week.


----------



## Annalog

I was going to post more bumps concerning wildflowers over a month ago but that was delayed by some minor thumps and a serious thump. Some bumps since the last post:

My daughter and I successfully trained for and completed the Dopey Challenge (January 2016).

Spring flowers bloomed.

My granddaughter survived an auto accident where she was a passenger. Although she was thrown from the car during the rollover and fractured many spine and pelvic bones, she was alert and able to wiggle her toes when the local police officer who saw the accident arrived. She was transported to the nearest level one trauma center in El Paso where she was still alert. She was still able to move her toes after her first spinal surgery. A couple days later she had surgery to stabilize her pelvis. A couple weeks later she had a follow-up spinal surgery. All along she kept improving. Two days ago she was released from the hospital in Texas to a  wonderful neurological physical therapy rehab facility in Phoenix.

The next big bump I want to post is her walking again.

I want to thank all the wonderful people who have and are making this possible from the police officer who called for medical support immediately and kept her from moving until they arrived, the transport team, the wonderful people at University Medical Center in El Paso (the trauma team, the neurological team, the orthopedic team, the ICU teams, doctors, nurses, etc.), the people with Angel MedFlight, the people at Barrow Neurological Institute, and family and friends who have provided support in too many ways to list.

The important good bumps are the ones we don't notice all along: the good people around us doing what they can to help others because they are good people. They are the ones who make this world great. I will strive to recognize them more often.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Anna!  Thanks for sharing!  Great news.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Since I have been in the Phoenix area while staying at my daughter's house, I was able to attend the monthly meeting of the Arizona Origami Society. It was wonderful to see friends who I normally see just once a year. They made a card for my granddaughter and folded decorations for her room.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> Since I have been in the Phoenix area while staying at my daughter's house, I was able to attend the monthly meeting of the Arizona Origami Society. It was wonderful to see friends who I normally see just once a year. They made a card for my granddaughter and folded decorations for her room.


That's so cool!


----------



## alawston

I managed to get up, walk the dog, and leave the house for work early enough that I could take my time and walk to work along the leafy banks of the River Thames, with birds tweeting and stuff. Uplifting.


----------



## Dmoneyzzz

I ate a healthy lunch at Luby's with my aunt and I told her I would be taking publishing more seriously.  She said she believes in me and suggested that I follow my passion.  That gave me a true bump and now I'm ready to roll!


----------



## Meb Bryant

On Friday, my thriller THE PRICE OF NORMAL, was approved for the Kindle Scout campaign to have Kindle Press publish the book, if I win. For me, that's like winning an Oscar.


----------



## Annalog

First outdoor sprinkler problem (broken riser in sunny location) fixed before the temperature passed 90°F. (Expected high is 96°F today.)  Second problem is in the shade.  Taking a break to drink iced tea.  Yes, sometimes it doesn't take much to make me happy!


----------



## Natasha Holme

Found a perfect-fit gorgeous pair of distressed-look jeans at a clothes-swapping party for £1.


----------



## Annalog

Bumps for the week: My granddaughter is at her home! I got to go back to my ho.e and back to work. My daughter starts a new job today. I get to spend some time with my mom. The yuccas are blooming. DH is wonderful!


----------



## Annalog

Small bumps for yesterday: I finished a training 5K in the heat and while driving to work saw a vulture fake off from the middle of the road.

Big bump for today: Saw my oldest granddaughter walking for the first time since her accident in a video in Snapchat from my daughter and then a longer video on the Love Lizzy page.


----------



## Natasha Holme

It's Brighton Pride today and I'm performing on the main stage.


----------



## harpwriter

I got a couple of things in the mail I've been waiting for--one of them much sooner than I expected!


----------



## Sandpiper

Treated today to lunch / dinner at










And that's what I had. I LOVE fish and seafood. Could live on scallops. Server said the restaurant has been at that location for 18 years. Huh? I've lived in the area since '50. Drive by that location occasionally. I've never noticed it before.


----------



## KyleArmstrong

Bump for today: I've got the flu and my mom drove two hours to bring me a huge load of home cooked food. She's the best


----------



## Sandpiper

KyleArmstrong said:


> Bump for today: I've got the flu and my mom drove two hours to bring me a huge load of home cooked food. She's the best


Good cure -- mom's cooking.  Chicken soup?


----------



## KyleArmstrong

Sandpiper said:


> Good cure -- mom's cooking.  Chicken soup?


Pasta, casserole and chicken hotpot. Good ol' hearty food, fixed me right up


----------



## alawston

A few things...

1) I finished a run in a pantomime last night, and the rush from the performances is kind of being boosted by relief that it's all over (it's been a long rehearsal period)
2) I'm in a book with Adrian Tchaikovsky, which came out on Kindle today.
3) My first Bookbub   

Today is a good day.


----------

